# What's in the bowl today!



## pogo

So basically we all like to take photos of our doggies  so just post photos of our lovely dogs having a munch! and what they have had for their breaky/tea today!

i'll start obviously!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Chuff, no wonder your dog looks happy! I didn't take a pic I'm afraid, both my girls are on a diet as they're on the well padded side, so today's tea was two small pieces of chicken, which they weren't that impressed with and Tau is still waiting by the dog food fridge for her second course!


----------



## pogo

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Chuff, no wonder your dog looks happy! I didn't take a pic I'm afraid, both my girls are on a diet as they're on the well padded side, so today's tea was two small pieces of chicken, which they weren't that impressed with and Tau is still waiting by the dog food fridge for her second course!


He's a very happy boy! I'm also a bit snap happy aswell haha :smilewinkgrin: OH and obviously this wasn't all todays food haha!


----------



## thedogsmother

Lovely pics, I will take pics of my two when they have supper if I remember, they are having a turkey wing for supper, it was just boring Skinners for brekky though.


----------



## pogo

Thanks  any old photos is fine, i'm just a nosey begger!


----------



## Dogless

Dinner today was 2 chicken quarters, veggie slop, ox liver and chicken liver. I will cheat; I didn't take this pic today but the meal was the same as tonight's!!


----------



## pogo

Lovely photos  i dont' mind cheating my photos aren't all from today either!


----------



## Dogless

If i remember this thread tomorrow, I'll not cheat and will take a picture - just dinner, not breakfast as I probably won't remember first thing in the morning .


----------



## pogo

Haha fair enough!


----------



## babycham2002

oh no!! 
didnt see this until after dinner was served

tonights was fairly boring anyway, as someone kidnly gave me a part bag of naturesmenu nuggets that they didnt want
so mine had nuggets and 1lb tripe divided up between between them

happy woofers


----------



## pogo

That's fine you can always just post any photos you have of them


----------



## pogo

Well this was today's light tea after having alot yesterday!


----------



## Kazastan

What Bowl? LOL


----------



## pogo

Kazastan said:


> What Bowl? LOL


Haha i only put mine in a bowl for photographic purposes! it's normally just on the floor on a towel


----------



## Dogless

pogo said:


> Haha i only put mine in a bowl for photographic purposes! it's normally just on the floor on a towel


Me too ; it's dragged onto the floor straight away...then i get to mop the floor .


----------



## Kazastan

Scarlett with tongue - tongue keeps 'em quiet for a while!


----------



## babycham2002

Tonights dinner was lamb bones 
Rocky









Willow









Percy









and Samba was on a visit so she got one too


----------



## Dogless

On the menu tonight, green tripe :frown2: :arf: :arf:.


----------



## babycham2002

ah so thats what chunked green tripe looks like, Ive only ever had minced
Where's that from darlings?
Looks good
Kilo's certainly enjoying it


----------



## Dogless

babycham2002 said:


> ah so thats what chunked green tripe looks like, Ive only ever had minced
> Where's that from darlings?
> Looks good
> Kilo's certainly enjoying it


No, only had the mince and bones from there; that is nearly all gone; saving it for going to Cornwall for a few days later this week. It's just from PAH as the local abbatoir isn't keen on selling me any.

Kilo LOVES it, I am not so keen!!


----------



## pogo

yay lots of photos


----------



## Dogless

pogo said:


> yay lots of photos


Breakfast is still a big ask...but I can remember dinner!!


----------



## babycham2002

Dogless said:


> No, only had the mince and bones from there; that is nearly all gone; saving it for going to Cornwall for a few days later this week. It's just from PAH as the local abbatoir isn't keen on selling me any.
> 
> Kilo LOVES it, I am not so keen!!


so its the prize choice that comes in a bag then?
looks good


----------



## Dogless

babycham2002 said:


> so its the prize choice that comes in a bag then?
> looks good


They have mince and chunks, it's not the cheapest - think £4.45 / 2kg off the top of my head.


----------



## Dogless

Presenting tonight's gourmet feast - lamb ribs and mackerel!


----------



## babycham2002

Dogless said:


> They have mince and chunks, it's not the cheapest - think £4.45 / 2kg off the top of my head.


Hmm so compared to scotts 90p/kg yes that is quite dear. Does look good though I am impressed I must say.



Dogless said:


> Presenting tonight's gourmet feast - lamb ribs and mackerel!


woah that looks good enough to eat!!
love the new avatar


----------



## pogo

This was tonights meal lamb ribs  no bowl shots though!


----------



## babycham2002

We had a chicken carcass for Willow - looks like a sheep head to me in that bowl!!









and chicken necks for the boys


----------



## Kinjilabs

Not in a bowl but he likes it


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> We had a chicken carcass for Willow - looks like a sheep head to me in that bowl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and chicken necks for the boys


That really does look like a sheeps head


----------



## GoldenShadow

Sardines for Roo:


----------



## Dogless

Forgot to do brek again - definitely a dinners only thread for me .

Anyway, I'll be abandoning the thread and disappearing with pup for a few days off to do the rounds of relatives before I move over to NI....hate driving the full length of the country!

See you when I get back for more exciting dinner action .


----------



## pogo

Have a good trip


----------



## pogo

I managed to remember to take a photo of breakfast!

Tripe mmmm...









and turkey wing for tea


----------



## Kazastan

Nice bit of Ox tongue


----------



## foxyrockmeister

ooh only just seen this thread, can I play? 

Lily and Branston have just had chicken. it starts off in the bowl but gets dragged straight onto the floor so then it's mop time!


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> ooh only just seen this thread, can I play?
> 
> Lily and Branston have just had chicken. it starts off in the bowl but gets dragged straight onto the floor so then it's mop time!


The more the merrier


----------



## foxyrockmeister

GoldenShadow said:


> Sardines for Roo:


Ahh, love the fact he gets garnish!!



pogo said:


> The more the merrier


Yay! Thank you, Tis a sad situation to admit that I am looking forward to taking photo's of my dogs dinner!!!


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ahh, love the fact he gets garnish!!
> 
> Yay! Thank you, Tis a sad situation to admit that I am looking forward to taking photo's of my dogs dinner!!!


haha i think we are all the same  little things 'ay!


----------



## babycham2002

no bowl photos tonight 
however
Percy does have a tencency to carry his dinner around the house









and this was tonights location


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast this morning: Minced tripe mixed with last nights leftover mashed potato, swede and carrot!

Looks delicious doesn't it!










and here they are tucking in (the lifejackets will make sense if you've been following one of my other threads )


----------



## Staffx

I have been following this thread with interest because:... 1) I have just started to feed raw and... 2) I'm simple and like pictures 

I would have posted last nights meal as it was a cracker, a bowl only a raw feeder would find interesting. 

Major had chicken mince (DAF), yoghurt and carrot and because I had just got my rawtogo delivery and was defrosting a few packets of mince because I don't have enough freezer space that was all then topped of with a load of blood 

It looked gross but he loved it, I'm sorry though no pic as my phone is broke and I'm on a rubbish replacement but I will join in when I get it back.


----------



## pogo

Well the idea of this thread is for newbies starting out on raw, or those (like me!) who just like photos haha!

Anyway i almost forgot to take a photo tonight so this is tea half eaten  pork ribs!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Oh look at his little nose. Were you being a mean mummy and telling him to leave it while you took a picture!!


----------



## pogo

hmmm maybe!


----------



## harvey2

Wow! , I never knew you could feed your dogs raw food until a couple of weeks ago. And even then I thought it meant just stuff like mince meat and bits of raw chicken mixed in with other stuff, I never thought you could feed your dog a whole rack of raw ribs or a chicken carcass . This is probably a normal thing for all of you but seeing as until a couple of weeks ago I thought you could only feed your dog dry or wet food , this is quite a shock for me lol. Is it good for your dogs???


----------



## pogo

harvey2 said:


> Wow! , I never knew you could feed your dogs raw food until a couple of weeks ago. And even then I thought it meant just stuff like mince meat and bits of raw chicken mixed in with other stuff, I never thought you could feed your dog a whole rack of raw ribs or a chicken carcass . This is probably a normal thing for all of you but seeing as until a couple of weeks ago I thought you could only feed your dog dry or wet food , this is quite a shock for me lol. Is it good for your dogs???


I think a lot of people finding it shocking especially with feeding raw chicken bones! Yes IMO it's the best diet i can feed my dog and wouldn't ever feed dry/wet food again, but thats personal preference but i have seen the difference in my dog so yes it's VERY good for doggies


----------



## foxyrockmeister

harvey2 said:


> Wow! , I never knew you could feed your dogs raw food until a couple of weeks ago. And even then I thought it meant just stuff like mince meat and bits of raw chicken mixed in with other stuff, I never thought you could feed your dog a whole rack of raw ribs or a chicken carcass . This is probably a normal thing for all of you but seeing as until a couple of weeks ago I thought you could only feed your dog dry or wet food , this is quite a shock for me lol. Is it good for your dogs???


In my opinion it's the best most natural diet you can feed your dogs (it's what they're designed to eat!) and you'll find a lot of people on here will agree. If you're interested, do your research first and have a read of the RAW sticky on here, it's full of loads of useful information.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Oh, and while I'm here.... Ta'da... tonights feast is poultry necks

:drool:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Loving the pictures guys!!!!

foxyrockmeister your dogs dishes of food look great- can imagine very happy doggies at meal times in your household 

and the rest of you too of course


----------



## pogo

This was tonights tea to the disgust of the guests that were round, which is why i forgot a bowl shot, again! 

Whole red tilapia


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Was that expensive? as I know fish can be pricey these days.


----------



## babycham2002

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Was that expensive? as I know fish can be pricey these days.


half price in tesco £2 for a whole fish

am i right pogo ?


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> half price in tesco £2 for a whole fish
> 
> am i right pogo ?


Yes normally! although this was in the knock off bin so was only 50p


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Oooh lucky Harvey!

I forgot to get a pics of this evenings dinner and it's just been devoured! It WAS lovely meaty chunks of beef 

Here was todays breakfast though, which I did remember to take a pic of:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Loving the pictures guys!!!!
> 
> foxyrockmeister your dogs dishes of food look great- can imagine very happy doggies at meal times in your household
> 
> and the rest of you too of course


Ah thanks, I sometimes think I put more effort into their dinner than ours! And yes meal times are a very happy occasion in this household, but they don't last long!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Well I feed kibble with a couple of meals of raw per week as just seeing how it would work for us.

Mine have chicken wings for tea once or twice a week. Now I have found a butcher where I can get lamb rib bones so they have those for tea once a week.

I have just bought Monty some Prize choice minces to trial as he is my allergy boy!! ( Milly is ok and does well on Barking Head kibble Yoghurt and her wings and ribs).

Might give them some fish and an egg a week as another meal replacement.

For me it's about sourcing food, storage and cost.

Their kibble and yoghurt cost me about 82p a day to feed both- so Raw for me would be more.........

I will probably end up doing both ( not at same meal though )


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ah thanks, I sometimes think I put more effort into their dinner than ours! And yes meal times are a very happy occasion in this household, but they don't last long!


I put alot more effort into Harv's food then ours, i mean i wouldn't even have a clue how to cook that fish or fish in general so any i get goes to him


----------



## borderkp

forgot the pics but tea was exceptionally stinky rawtogo rabbit. never smelt anything like it (almost on par with tripe lol) good job it was woolfed doen in seconds


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Liver and veg for Brekkie :drool:










Lasted about 10 seconds


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Me Again!!

Just served dinner:










Took a bit loonger to eat than breakfast!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Chicken carcass and salmon scraps:


----------



## bearcub

GoldenShadow said:


> Chicken carcass and salmon scraps:


That's what I had for dinner!!


----------



## pogo

Bit late from me today just back from work but this was todays tea!

Turkey neck, egg, crushed garlic and turmeric!


----------



## cinnamontoast

Not so much as in a bowl as on the lawn or the kitchen would be terrible!










I'm slightly obsessed with feeding rabbits (can you tell?!) and every time, I forget how icky it can be.


----------



## pogo

Today's tea pork ribs!


----------



## thedogsmother

cinammontoast said:


> Not so much as in a bowl as on the lawn or the kitchen would be terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slightly obsessed with feeding rabbits (can you tell?!) and every time, I forget how icky it can be.


If I gave that to my two, Henrick would try to revive it and Bella would run away from it, she even looks at turkey wings with suspicion


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Wasn't on PF at all yesterday so here's Sundays Breakfast and dinner:

Rabbit mince and whole egg










Pilchards in tomato sauce










Yum yum yum


----------



## Elles

Bearing in mind that the only stupid question is the one that isn't asked.. 

If you feed whole, unskinned rabbit to your dog, will he still ignore, or play with pet bunnies and view them as something different?

I'm presuming so, as the rabbit fed to them is dead, just wondered though.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Sorry, can't answer the rabbit question - wouldn't trust mine with pet rabbits at all but that's nothing to do with them being fed raw!

Today's Breakfast - Minced Tripe, Veggie mix (swede, carrot, apple, cauliflower, spring greens, parsnips, garlic, turmeric, cod liver oil) and ACV:










Today's Dinner - Chicken Neck, half a Chicken Carcass and a Duck Neck










"Will you just stop photographing our food and get on and GIVE IT TO US!!!"










Is it just my dirty mind or do duck necks remind you of anything else?!
This just looks wrong...


----------



## simplysardonic

Great idea for a thread, I'll try & get some pics tonight


Elles said:


> Bearing in mind that the only stupid question is the one that isn't asked..
> 
> If you feed whole, unskinned rabbit to your dog, will he still ignore, or play with pet bunnies and view them as something different?
> 
> I'm presuming so, as the rabbit fed to them is dead, just wondered though.


I wonder this as well, hubby's convinced giving them rabbit will give them a taste for our buns so far I haven't dared risk it


----------



## pogo

Sorry no photos from me today got the new boy here who i have put on raw so both dogs just had chicken wings today


----------



## kat&molly

simplysardonic said:


> Great idea for a thread, I'll try & get some pics tonight
> 
> I wonder this as well, hubby's convinced giving them rabbit will give them a taste for our buns so far I haven't dared risk it


If its any help, I keep chickens and feed the dogs Raw chicken. I wouldn't feed it with thefeathers on though just in case
I'm sure skinned and jointed would be fine


----------



## LexiLou2

simplysardonic said:


> Great idea for a thread, I'll try & get some pics tonight
> 
> I wonder this as well, hubby's convinced giving them rabbit will give them a taste for our buns so far I haven't dared risk it


I have three rabbits and the dogs favourite meal is rabbit, they have minced rabbit and rabbit carcuss and it has not changed how they act towards the buns one little bit....Bosley will quite happliy chase wild rabbits but never bothers about ours....not usre I would ever feed it with fur on etc looking like a rabbit but thats more for the neighbours than me really.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Brekkie today was lamb mince with leftover carrots, runner beans and gravy from our dinner last night:


----------



## pogo

Tonights tea! turkey neck for Harvey and another chicken wing for new boy Chance!










And Chance with his tea!


----------



## Kazastan

Ox Heart n' lamb [I only feed once a day]


----------



## Dogless

Tonight's dinner - Veggie mush, ox heart and lambs liver, looks 'offaly' good I reckon .


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Beef for the pickles tonight:


----------



## Dogless

I think we all have the same bowl .


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Dogless said:


> I think we all have the same bowl .


Haha, well it's clearly THE bowl to have!!


----------



## babycham2002

ha ha dogless at 'offaly good' that really had me chuckling, i do love a good cheesy pun 

Tonights dinner, (in two of the same bowl  )

Was ox heart and lamb tripe with a turkey neck as well for Willow


----------



## niki

This has been a great thread to watch. I'm very new to raw (lulu's still on chicken mince for breakfast and then a chicken wing for tea) and since I don't eat meat, I haven't got a clue what some of the cuts/bones look like. For example I didn't realise turkey necks or tripe looked like they do.


----------



## Dogless

No brek photo as usual, but Kilo has just had a snack of probiotic yoghurt and an egg (I have to break it up fed indoors as whole eggs get carried around, played with and pounced on :yikes.


----------



## ballybee

Dogless said:


> No brek photo as usual, but Kilo has just had a snack of probiotic yoghurt and an egg (I have to break it up fed indoors as whole eggs get carried around, played with and pounced on :yikes.


Tummel likes to carry the egg around for a while and drop it onto carpets 

Also...i have the same bowl


----------



## Dogless

ballybee said:


> Tummel likes to carry the egg around for a while and drop it onto carpets
> 
> Also...i have the same bowl


I think we all have the same bowl, must have good taste .

When Kilo bounces / pounces on the egg it causes an...._eggsplosion._....


----------



## ballybee

Dogless said:


> I think we all have the same bowl, must have good taste .
> 
> When Kilo bounces / pounces on the egg it causes an...._eggsplosion._....


oh dogless...really? 

Heres Tummel eating his first ever chicken carcass complete with 2 wings(taken on my phone), he's had fish/rabbits/venison before but i've never taken pictures.


















Hopefully i'll be getting more raw for him to put pictures up on here  My OH thought the no weight bearing bones included chicken/turkey legs(he's a butcher) but i've corrected him so fingers crossed we get something


----------



## Dogless

For his dinner tonight, Kilo is currently dismantling pigs trotters all over my kitchen floor.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Oooh gonna have to get my two some pig trotters, they look like fun!

Have the same problem with eggs here too as well which is why they are always broken in the bowl 

Todays breakfast - Fish and Egg










And dinner - chicken carcasses (again)










Lily actually ate hers out of the (very popular) bowl!!










Branston did not!!


----------



## pogo

Tonights tea was chicken wing for chance and duck necks for harvey  plus they both had an egg for a midday snack


----------



## niki

Wow! This is probably going to sound really daft, but.... Those trotters look very 'real'. I mean, turkey necks don't really look like a turkeys neck but them trotters definately look like trotters!! 

*must stop thinking out loud*


----------



## foxyrockmeister

niki said:


> This has been a great thread to watch. I'm very new to raw (lulu's still on chicken mince for breakfast and then a chicken wing for tea) and since I don't eat meat, I haven't got a clue what some of the cuts/bones look like. For example I didn't realise turkey necks or tripe looked like they do.


Lets see some pics of Lulu's bowl then - does she have the standard issue PF bowl though?!!
and some pics of her chompin on her chicken wings - we love pics!


----------



## niki

foxyrockmeister said:


> Lets see some pics of Lulu's bowl then - does she have the standard issue PF bowl though?!!
> and some pics of her chompin on her chicken wings - we love pics!


Ohhh yeh, I never thought of taking part myself! 

Shes already had her tea but will definitely take pics tomorrow.


----------



## pogo

niki said:


> Ohhh yeh, I never thought of taking part myself!
> 
> Shes already had her tea but will definitely take pics tomorrow.


We will be waiting Singing:


----------



## pogo

I managed breaky today!

chicken wings for chance and heart for harvey both with the egg shells from our tea last night


----------



## Dogless

Well done for managing to photograph brekky....I didn't...have resigned myself to the fact that I never will .


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> Well done for managing to photograph brekky....I didn't...have resigned myself to the fact that I never will .


haha i have only managed twice now, but i can guarantee i will forget tomorrow!


----------



## ballybee

woo finally 

Tummel had a packet of prize choice chicken mince and some parsley to a) make it pretty and b) help his breath


----------



## Dogless

Didn't photograph brekkie...then Kilo got a snack of probiotic yoghurt and sardines around lunchtime (he usually just gets a F4D fish treat but is looking a bit skinny at present so is on extra rations!) which I didn't photograph either .

Tonight was: two chicken quarters, lambs liver and vegetable mush .


----------



## Dogless

How much does everyones' dogs get and weigh themselves - Kilo's bowl always looks like he gets to stuff himself!!

He gets about 1.2 - 1.3kg / day and weighs 43kg


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Dogless said:


> How much does everyones' dogs get and weigh themselves - Kilo's bowl always looks like he gets to stuff himself!!
> 
> He gets about 1.2 - 1.3kg / day and weighs 43kg


Branston gets about 600-700g per day and he weighs about 24kg
Lily gets about 500-600g per day and she weighs about 18kg


----------



## BumbleFluff

This thread is so interesting and helpful  its giving me loads of ideas for meals for when i start feeding raw, ill def be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## lucyandsandy

Oh my god your dogs dinners are massive compared to Sandy's 5kg so should technically have a tiddly 150g to be 3% but she has quite a lot of exercise and is still quite young so she has 200 - 250g a day which suits her well.
I need to start trying new things like turkey necks, lamb ribs and heart!


----------



## Dogless

lucyandsandy said:


> Oh my god your dogs dinners are massive compared to Sandy's 5kg so should technically have a tiddly 150g to be 3% but she has quite a lot of exercise and is still quite young so she has 200 - 250g a day which suits her well.
> I need to start trying new things like turkey necks, lamb ribs and heart!


Kilo used to eat more...but his growth has slowed so now he is on a little less (although a tad skinny so the lucky boy is on extra rations at the moment!).

Heart, heart makes them...fart . About the only thing that makes Kilo a bit,erm, stinky the day afterwards even though his poo is fine. He does have 500g at a time, so that may be it! .


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Dogless said:


> Kilo used to eat more...but his growth has slowed so now he is on a little less (although a tad skinny so the lucky boy is on extra rations at the moment!).
> 
> Heart, heart makes them...fart . About the only thing that makes Kilo a bit,erm, stinky the day afterwards even though his poo is fine. He does have 500g at a time, so that may be it! .


Haven't tried mine with heart yet, you're not selling it to me!!

Also, forgot to take pics today but it was Tripe and Veg for Brekkie and then Chicken necks for Dinner so pics would have looked the same as previous ones anyway!

Lily and Branston are still growing at the moment (I think!) - in fact we haven't weighted them for about 3 weeks now so they could be more than I said so I'm really not sure what amount of food I should be giving them, but I think they look ok so will just keep guestimating as I have been doing!


----------



## borderkp

lucyandsandy said:


> Oh my god your dogs dinners are massive compared to Sandy's 5kg so should technically have a tiddly 150g to be 3% but she has quite a lot of exercise and is still quite young so she has 200 - 250g a day which suits her well.
> I need to start trying new things like turkey necks, lamb ribs and heart!


maddie gets about 230g at the mo as she is still on restrictive exercise but know what you mean. she gets duck necks which are smaller that the turkey necks which look huuuge.. lamb ribs i get from morrisons, usually in a smaller rack but cut to size so can get 4/5 lots for about 50p. same with heart from morrisons. already diced so just weighed out in right size portions, they also do whole lamb hearts which are a bit big but make a nice change


----------



## Dogless

foxyrockmeister said:


> Haven't tried mine with heart yet, you're not selling it to me!!
> 
> Also, forgot to take pics today but it was Tripe and Veg for Brekkie and then Chicken necks for Dinner so pics would have looked the same as previous ones anyway!
> 
> Lily and Branston are still growing at the moment (I think!) - in fact we haven't weighted them for about 3 weeks now so they could be more than I said so I'm really not sure what amount of food I should be giving them, but I think they look ok so will just keep guestimating as I have been doing!


Kilo loooves heart...:001_tt1::001_tt1:.

Your pups look brill to me as they are; I weighed Kilo the other day - do it every 6 weeks or so now but do feed by eye. Think the current skininess is due to the amount of tearing around he did in Cornwall!


----------



## babycham2002

Dogless said:


> I think we all have the same bowl, must have good taste .
> 
> When Kilo bounces / pounces on the egg it causes an...._eggsplosion._....


ha ha ha ha, oh my that was too much for me much :lol:
tried to rep but couldnt 



pogo said:


> I managed breaky today!
> 
> chicken wings for chance and heart for harvey both with the egg shells from our tea last night


I love that your dogs get different stuff, mine get the same as each other usually, just more for willow or a slight addition
oh with the exception of chicken carcasses, the boys have necks instead



Dogless said:


> How much does everyones' dogs get and weigh themselves - Kilo's bowl always looks like he gets to stuff himself!!
> 
> He gets about 1.2 - 1.3kg / day and weighs 43kg


Willow is 36kg and gets 500g per day. 
Rocky is 6kg and gets 200g per day
Percy is 6kg and gets 400g per day.



BumbleFluff said:


> This thread is so interesting and helpful  its giving me loads of ideas for meals for when i start feeding raw, ill def be keeping an eye on this thread!


Glad to be of help  
Love this thread

Forgot to do tonights, which was Rabbit mince, which Willow loved so much she tried to steal the boys  which she never ever does!


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> How much does everyones' dogs get and weigh themselves - Kilo's bowl always looks like he gets to stuff himself!!
> 
> He gets about 1.2 - 1.3kg / day and weighs 43kg


Harvey weighs 20kg and gets around 400g a day, chance weighs 26kg but needs to put a good few kg on but we are gradually building up to what he should be eating a day, so atm is getting about 300ish grams.


----------



## pogo

Oh and of course photos!

This is last nights, didn't get on the 'puter.

chicken wings for chance, lamb ribs for harv









tonights tea!
chicken wings (again! lol) for chance, whole fish for harv!


----------



## Dogless

No brekkie photo as per.... Tonight's dinner is lamb bones and sprats .


----------



## LexiLou2

Lexi weighs 14 kg and gets 400g a day Bosley weighs 12 kg and gets about 350g a day they are both extremely active anything less than that they loose weight.


----------



## Thorne

Brilliant thread, some great photos of a lot of very pleased dogs! Would love to feed S&B raw but no-one else here wants to keep it up while I'm at uni so they're kibble dogs with the odd raw egg or chicken wing (not that they complain, being Labradors ),
Definitely want to feed raw in the future so this is a real eye-opener to the variety you can include!


----------



## pogo

todays tea

chicken wings/chance and turkey neck/harv


----------



## Dogless

Chicken quarters, lamb liver and veg (again). Goes without saying there is no breakfast picture .


----------



## ballybee

Just you all wait until Tummel has 250 chicken carcasses at his mercy(no i didn't let him loose on a farm  ) then there will be loads of pictures!!! Mostly of carcasses :mad2: but then wait until i have a freezer :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

Todays tea

chicken carcass shared between the pair of them


----------



## Wyrd

Lovely pics everyone 

Very jealous of all your variety, Cooper can't have lots of things because of the purines and can't have lamb because it makes him sick.


----------



## Dogless

Wyrd said:


> Lovely pics everyone
> 
> Very jealous of all your variety, Cooper can't have lots of things because of the purines and can't have lamb because it makes him sick.


Are all spots required to have a restricted diet? I am guessing it is because they are susceptible to urinary stones?


----------



## Wyrd

Yes all of them apart from NUA's. A lot of meats have high level purines in them so he's restricted to a few meats, he mostly lives on chicken and tripe, some fish and veggies, although he is also restricted on vegetables.


----------



## Dogless

Green tripe and a chicken quarter tonight!


----------



## pogo

Today's

first bit of turkey neck for chance, ox tail for harv and a chicken foot each


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> Today's
> 
> first bit of turkey neck for chance, ox tail for harv and a chicken foot each


oo you get some well good stuff
where did you get the chicken feet from?


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> oo you get some well good stuff
> where did you get the chicken feet from?


I get them from my local chinese supermarket, i get all sorts from there, i also have duck's feet, duck tongues, whole rib cages, whole pigs legs etc  i luff it in there!


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> I get them from my local chinese supermarket, i get all sorts from there, i also have duck's feet, duck tongues, whole rib cages, whole pigs legs etc  i luff it in there!


are you in a high chinese population town?
or do you think i maybe able to find one too?
it sounds great


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> are you in a high chinese population town?
> or do you think i maybe able to find one too?
> it sounds great


Erm i'm in sheffield, but around this area there is a high population yes, it's basically a wholesalers (sort of) that a lot of the restaurants use to buy things in bulk, but at the same time it's a supermarket with a meat, fish, dairy section etc.

I don't know whether there would be one where you are, but i have to buy things for a couple of friends as they don't live near one, but the price of things makes it worth their while coming and picking it up from me when they come to visit. For example it's about £1 per kg of chicken feet, and £2 per kg for ducks.

Edit: try googling to see if theres any close to you, that's what i did as it's quite a hidden shop, so you wouldn't know it was there otherwise.


----------



## Dogless

Nothing . Kilo has just been sick which is very unusual. Hoping it was one of those one - off things as he's OK in himself.


----------



## Wyrd

Thank you for the tip about the Chinese supermarket, I've just googled and found one near by, I shall pop in and have a look one day


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> Nothing . Kilo has just been sick which is very unusual. Hoping it was one of those one - off things as he's OK in himself.


 Poor kilo, big hugs for him 



Wyrd said:


> Thank you for the tip about the Chinese supermarket, I've just googled and found one near by, I shall pop in and have a look one day


No probs  hopefully theres some bargains to be had!


----------



## Sparkle

babycham2002 said:


> are you in a high chinese population town?
> or do you think i maybe able to find one too?
> it sounds great


Where abouts in Kent are you?


----------



## babycham2002

Sparkle said:


> Where abouts in Kent are you?


Medway  mid kent x

V


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> Erm i'm in sheffield, but around this area there is a high population yes, it's basically a wholesalers (sort of) that a lot of the restaurants use to buy things in bulk, but at the same time it's a supermarket with a meat, fish, dairy section etc.
> 
> I don't know whether there would be one where you are, but i have to buy things for a couple of friends as they don't live near one, but the price of things makes it worth their while coming and picking it up from me when they come to visit. For example it's about £1 per kg of chicken feet, and £2 per kg for ducks.
> 
> Edit: try googling to see if theres any close to you, that's what i did as it's quite a hidden shop, so you wouldn't know it was there otherwise.


Thanks very much, i shall have a goggle 



Dogless said:


> Nothing . Kilo has just been sick which is very unusual. Hoping it was one of those one - off things as he's OK in himself.


Awwww poor Kilo, hope he feels better soon


----------



## Sparkle

Sparkle said:


> Where abouts in Kent are you?





babycham2002 said:


> Medway  mid kent x
> 
> V


Oh about an hour from me  I was going to say that places with high Muslim population do chicken feet and other random things... I go to Thornton Heath (I'm in bromely) and get feet, liver (as v cheap), gizzards, goat etc and it's really really cheap. There is also a Chinese supermarket in purley I've not thought about going there but Id you are ever down this way then have a look


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> Thanks very much, i shall have a goggle


No probs  hopefully you can find one, mine is only a 5 minute walk down the road which is awesome as my car has decided he doesn't want to work


----------



## borderkp

Sparkle said:


> Oh about an hour from me  I was going to say that places with high Muslim population do chicken feet and other random things... I go to Thornton Heath (I'm in bromely) and get feet, liver (as v cheap), gizzards, goat etc and it's really really cheap. There is also a Chinese supermarket in purley I've not thought about going there but Id you are ever down this way then have a look


hm never thought about goat before, makes sense as its becomming such a popular meat.
it does make you realise that what you can get from local butchers will depend, to a certain extent, on the ethnicity of the local poulation. One local butcher to me said a couple of years ago he couldn't give ox heart, tongue, pigs ears etc away now as we have a huge influx of eastern europeans, with different views on food, he can sell as much as he can get (not great for me trying to get cheaper stuff for maddie) 
most of the other butchers look at you if you're mad when you ask about offal etc (oh we do a nice steak and kidney mix) but they do cater for the "posh/rich 2nd home owners" we are over run with. would be nice to have a few different ethnic butcher/ suppliers to use.


----------



## babycham2002

Sparkle said:


> Oh about an hour from me  I was going to say that places with high Muslim population do chicken feet and other random things... I go to Thornton Heath (I'm in bromely) and get feet, liver (as v cheap), gizzards, goat etc and it's really really cheap. There is also a Chinese supermarket in purley I've not thought about going there but Id you are ever down this way then have a look





pogo said:


> No probs  hopefully you can find one, mine is only a 5 minute walk down the road which is awesome as my car has decided he doesn't want to work


Well I've been on a little ethnic supermarket hunt today and had a great time 
Found a punjab store that I am going to check out next week as there was no where to aprk

Went in a chinese supermarket and got the dogs some chicken feet 

Went in a afro-caribbean store and they had lots of fish, goat and other meats available.

All of these stores are less than 10 mins drive. Cant wait to have a proper rummage through there bits and bobs :lol:


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> Well I've been on a little ethnic supermarket hunt today and had a great time
> Found a punjab store that I am going to check out next week as there was no where to aprk
> 
> Went in a chinese supermarket and got the dogs some chicken feet
> 
> Went in a afro-caribbean store and they had lots of fish, goat and other meats available.
> 
> All of these stores are less than 10 mins drive. Cant wait to have a proper rummage through there bits and bobs :lol:


Yay! glad you found some places  i love finding little shops like these :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless

Ox heart and lamb liver - sorry for terrible photo .


----------



## pogo

Todays!

turkey neck/chance and duck necks/harvey


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> Yay! glad you found some places  i love finding little shops like these :thumbup:


Thanks for the heads up, Im very excited about them 
and really pleased with my chicken feet (that arent deep fried)

Tonights dinner
Chicken carcass, liver and eggs for Willow
chicken necks, heart and eggs for the boys


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Im very excited about them
> and really pleased with my chicken feet (that arent deep fried)
> 
> Tonights dinner
> Chicken carcass, liver and eggs for Willow
> chicken necks, heart and eggs for the boys


 awesome, surprisingly the shop i go to doesn't have any deep fried ones, just the raw frozen ones


----------



## cinnamontoast

Rabbit mince
Lamb tripe
Beef tripe
Pig kidney
Chicken drumstick

Gone in seconds!


----------



## Kazastan

One of these chicken carcasses each for the Rotties with tripe - same for the Cairn only a much smaller amount


----------



## pogo

Todays BREAKFAST ta-da haha i remembered!

Rabbit for both of them










and lamb ribs for tea


----------



## Dogless

Lamb bones and sardines in tomato sauce:


----------



## pogo

today was heart for breakfast and for tea turkey wing


----------



## Dogless

Dinner was beef chunks and probiotic yoghurt:


----------



## GoldenShadow

Sprats for dinner here:


----------



## Dogless

GoldenShadow said:


> Sprats for dinner here:


I love how you always present and garnish Rupert's food beautifully .


----------



## GoldenShadow

Dogless said:


> I love how you always present and garnish Rupert's food beautifully .


Hahaha its only because it comes complete with the parsley in Morrisons packets 

Honestly, you ask Babycham I've got a serious problem for buying fish :nonod:
She must get a photo like, every 10 days of my latest fish haul 

This was Wednesday's


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

I gave mine sprats for tea for the first time the other day after seeing on here 

I also gave the parsley garnish but they didn't like it.

I tried to trick them by covering with yoghurt but they just licked it all off and spat out the parsley :lol:


----------



## Dogless

GoldenShadow said:


> Hahaha its only because it comes complete with the parsley in Morrisons packets
> 
> Honestly, you ask Babycham I've got a serious problem for buying fish :nonod:
> She must get a photo like, every 10 days of my latest fish haul
> 
> This was Wednesday's


Good haul...I get mine in Morrison's too; especially just as they are about to close and they have all the bargains out :thumbup:.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Yes that's where I got mine.

After reading about how good they were on here I did an 18 mile ( each way) trip to Morrisons.

I also got some pigs heart, chicken livers and a couple of lamb rib bones- but as we went didn't go late in the day no bargains.

The only thing with the sprats was the eyes!!! they look at you 

I thought my two wouldn't be too sure ( they only have recently had RAW and only half raw/ half kibble) but no both wolfed them down.

In fact Monty ate all his in the time it took Milly to eat 2.

I love looking at all your dishes- much easier to see it in the dish to get a good idea rather than just the written word.

Keep it up guys :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yes that's where I got mine.
> 
> After reading about how good they were on here I did an 18 mile ( each way) trip to Morrisons.
> 
> I also got some pigs heart, chicken livers and a couple of lamb rib bones- but as we went didn't go late in the day no bargains.
> 
> The only thing with the sprats was the eyes!!! they look at you
> 
> I thought my two wouldn't be too sure ( they only have recently had RAW and only half raw/ half kibble) but no both wolfed them down.
> 
> In fact Monty ate all his in the time it took Milly to eat 2.
> 
> I love looking at all your dishes- much easier to see it in the dish to get a good idea rather than just the written word.
> 
> Keep it up guys :thumbup:


And you....put your pics up too .

I think the more varied the sizes of dogs' meals pictured, the more idea we get of what portions to feed too...


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

I will try and remember 

Just new to RAW and only feed half the time and nothing different to yours.

But will try and get at least one photo on


----------



## Dogless

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I will try and remember
> 
> Just new to RAW and only feed half the time and nothing different to yours.
> 
> But will try and get at least one photo on


Can't be worse than me; I haven't taken a photo of brek yet - said i wouldn't manage it .

Something else I was wondering for all of us was how we split our meals? I feed twice per day and feed a smaller brek of around 500g and a larger dinner of around 600 - 800g.


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> Can't be worse than me; I haven't taken a photo of brek yet - said i wouldn't manage it .
> 
> Something else I was wondering for all of us was how we split our meals? I feed twice per day and feed a smaller brek of around 500g and a larger dinner of around 600 - 800g.


Haha tut tut i have managed 3 times now 

mine is split over 2 meals quite equally unless it's a larger meal such as lamb ribs/trotter etc

Chance is on about 300g a meal and Harvey has about 200g a meal roughly anyway.


----------



## GoldenShadow

It totally varies for us, meal sizes. Generally I would do what you do Dogless.

Some days he just gets 600g (chicken carcass for brekky, chicken carcass and liver for dinner). Other days he'll get a salmon head at 500g in the day and a carcass or so for dinner. He generally gets between 600-900g a day and was 28.4kgs last time I checked. He does drop weight when his skin is iffy hence why he's on a higher amount.


----------



## Dogless

I think Kilo is a greedy guts.... .


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> I think Kilo is a greedy guts.... .


My two look like they don't get a lot sometimes but they (especially harvey) puts weight on very quickly.


----------



## SLB

From last month:

Shih Tzu I was looking after stole Louie's Chicken Carcass

































Poor Louie:









And Louie's first ever raw meal:
- coming soon as Photobucket is screwing up..


----------



## SLB

Elles said:


> Bearing in mind that the only stupid question is the one that isn't asked..
> 
> If you feed whole, unskinned rabbit to your dog, will he still ignore, or play with pet bunnies and view them as something different?
> 
> I'm presuming so, as the rabbit fed to them is dead, just wondered though.


Mine have eaten furred rabbits and skinned rabbits - this is how Louie reacts to Bambi:

























Although this was a bit Dubious Please mind Bambi's fur having some problem with him and not cleaning it atm:









Louie's first ever raw meal:









































wasn't so keen back then


----------



## babycham2002

Tonight we have 
chicken carcasses and salmon for willow
chicken necks and salmon for the cresteds


----------



## pogo

Afternoon peeps 

Today's tea  lamb spines and sardines!

and yes the sardine popped when they were frozen  yum!


----------



## Dogless

Chicken quarters, lamb liver, veg:


----------



## pogo

Me again 

Chicken carcass and duck tongues for tea


----------



## ballybee

yay i can post!!! Tummel had 2 mackeral with my version of doggy coleslaw(he doesn't like raw carrot much) of carrot, green beans, little tomatos(i took 2 away after the first picture as he kept trying to steal them) and a piece of broccoli that fell out the freezer when i was getting the fish(i know it's not great in large amounts but one bit is fine) chopped and mixed with a dollop of creme fresh 

Before










After










Now i do have the same bowl as most people(the nice ceramic ones) but as i'm in Pittenweem i use his old plastic ones that reside here


----------



## foxyrockmeister

:scared: :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying: :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> :scared: :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying: :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


   :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## babycham2002

foxyrockmeister said:


> :scared: :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying: :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


OH NO :scared:  :frown:


----------



## ballybee

foxyrockmeister said:


> :scared: :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying: :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


What did you do??? Poor poor bowl


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

pogo said:


> Me again
> 
> Chicken carcass and duck tongues for tea


Ducks tongues!!! blimey that's a new one  where do you get them from?

I hope there are not a lot of ducks waddling around going " Q Q Q " instead of " quack Quack "


----------



## lucyandsandy

Can I join in  Last night Sandy had a small dinner as she had a large breakfast and a snack! Dinner was sprats and egg.

Breakfast this morning was a nice meaty lamb rib!

I nearly bought the "standard issue" PF bowl the other day but I am still attached to her puppy bowl the breeder gave me, even tho it is looking tatty and the rubber rim has come of it


----------



## lucylastic

I am seriously enjoying this thread. As a fairly new raw feeder I'm finding it reassuring and it's also giving me some new ideas. Thanks everyone. Keep 'em coming.
Unfortunately though I don't have the correct PF approved bowl. Hope this doesn't exclude me.


----------



## SLB

You all need one of these bowls 

















I did have 3 then the BiL totally ignored me when I said "don't take the dog bone off Louie" and he acknowledged he understood but of course he took the bone off Louie in an attempt to tease him with it, he then dropped it and it smashed one of my bowls - I was fuming, but because he's autistic I can't have a go at him.. even though he has this disability he understands perfectly well but his parents have let him get away with so much stuff so he doesn't listen  anyway, no apology or attempt to clean it up - despite the dogs being next to it all.. he's 22! They were expensive bowls too (Ok so they were on offer but RRP is £15 - I got them for a fiver each)

Sorry little rant there - it's been playing on my mind for ages :mad2:


----------



## babycham2002

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Ducks tongues!!! blimey that's a new one  where do you get them from?
> 
> I hope there are not a lot of ducks waddling around going " Q Q Q " instead of " quack Quack "


:lol: :lol:
Im guessing from the Oriental food stores that Pogo frequents  Im going to keep an eye out for these, defo jealous!



lucyandsandy said:


> Can I join in  Last night Sandy had a small dinner as she had a large breakfast and a snack! Dinner was sprats and egg.
> 
> Breakfast this morning was a nice meaty lamb rib!
> 
> I nearly bought the "standard issue" PF bowl the other day but I am still attached to her puppy bowl the breeder gave me, even tho it is looking tatty and the rubber rim has come of it


Mmmmm looks good, :thumbup:



lucylastic said:


> I am seriously enjoying this thread. As a fairly new raw feeder I'm finding it reassuring and it's also giving me some new ideas. Thanks everyone. Keep 'em coming.
> Unfortunately though I don't have the correct PF approved bowl. Hope this doesn't exclude me.


Oooo I dunno, suppose you can still join in 



SLB said:


> You all need one of these bowls
> I did have 3 then the BiL totally ignored me when I said "don't take the dog bone off Louie" and he acknowledged he understood but of course he took the bone off Louie in an attempt to tease him with it, he then dropped it and it smashed one of my bowls - I was fuming, but because he's autistic I can't have a go at him.. even though he has this disability he understands perfectly well but his parents have let him get away with so much stuff so he doesn't listen  anyway, no apology or attempt to clean it up - despite the dogs being next to it all.. he's 22! They were expensive bowls too (Ok so they were on offer but RRP is £15 - I got them for a fiver each)
> 
> Sorry little rant there - it's been playing on my mind for ages :mad2:


arghhh how annoying, my brother done exactly the same with Willows first puppy bowl.
Although he did replace it with the 'more more more' bowl in the pic below

Breakfast was tripe
Dinner for the retrievers, chicken carcass and lamb bones
For the cresteds, chicken necks and smaller lamb bones


----------



## Dogless

I forgot entirely yesterday as dinner was very, very late after meeting Sailor .


----------



## pogo

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Ducks tongues!!! blimey that's a new one  where do you get them from?
> 
> I hope there are not a lot of ducks waddling around going " Q Q Q " instead of " quack Quack "


Haha sorry that made me giggle 

I get them from the chinese supermarket down the road, the same one i get my chicken/duck feet etc. I've actually tried them and they just taste like chicken


----------



## pogo

Afters everyone 

duck necks and an egg, yum!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

ballybee said:


> What did you do??? Poor poor bowl


It was so rough on our narrowboat (nothing to do with the gin and tonics!)that I dropped it on the worktop, which turns out was real granite - bye bye bowl 

Lily spent the rest of the holiday chasing a temporary plastic bowl around the floor with her dinner in it (Branston was scared of the plastic bowl )

Have purchased new bowl today though so all is well 

Oh, and here was dinner last night... They both lost a bit of weight on holiday as they had so much exercise and I'm a mean mummy and hadn't packed extra food, so when we got home last night we went to the local shop and bought them a whole chicken between them! No bowl required for that one:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Pigs trotters treat for being the best boys today:


----------



## babycham2002

Wow looks like you had fab time on your hols and they look very happy with their half chicken each!! Thats prob better than my dinner tonight!!

Sunday afternoon snack
Chicken feet!
The fosters reaction at chicken feet was incredible, spinning around in circles and doing little growls at it for a whole two minutes before tucking right in!!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

pogo said:


> Haha sorry that made me giggle
> 
> I get them from the chinese supermarket down the road, the same one i get my chicken/duck feet etc. I've actually tried them and they just taste like chicken


Sorry couldn't resist - it's my silly SOH 
Actually we have one near us- never been so might pay a visit


----------



## Dogless

I forgot...again . Pup had lamb bones!


----------



## cinnamontoast

babycham2002 said:


> Wow looks like you had fab time on your hols and they look very happy with their half chicken each!! Thats prob better than my dinner tonight!!
> 
> Sunday afternoon snack
> Chicken feet!
> The fosters reaction at chicken feet was incredible, spinning around in circles and doing little growls at it for a whole two minutes before tucking right in!!


I have got to get some, so cool!


----------



## babycham2002

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Sorry couldn't resist - it's my silly SOH
> Actually we have one near us- never been so might pay a visit


Im going to go back in and look for the duck necks now 



Dogless said:


> I forgot...again . Pup had lamb bones!


Lucky boy, bet they were huge



cinammontoast said:


> I have got to get some, so cool!


Ha ha, they last a few minutes, even for Willow (she has two) I give them to them straight out the freezer, which weirdly enough is the only things the cresteds will eat frozen. 
Foster crested is still going with hers! Making a meal of it bless her, good though because she has the mst disgusting rotten teeth ever poor girl  (only 2 years old)


----------



## pogo

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Sorry couldn't resist - it's my silly SOH
> Actually we have one near us- never been so might pay a visit


I would i get loads of bargains from there although this has to be my favourite hehe 

£2


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

I suppose that's the end of " why did the chicken cross the road " gags because without their feet they can't 


Sorreeeeeeeeeeeee  you should all know me by now- I just can't help me self


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> Im going to go back in and look for the duck necks now
> 
> Lucky boy, bet they were huge
> 
> Ha ha, they last a few minutes, even for Willow (she has two) I give them to them straight out the freezer, which weirdly enough is the only things the cresteds will eat frozen.
> Foster crested is still going with hers! Making a meal of it bless her, good though because she has the mst disgusting rotten teeth ever poor girl  (only 2 years old)


I give my two the chicken feet frozen aswell, but they still only last about 5 seconds


----------



## lucyandsandy

Dinner last night was tripe mine and liver. Couldn't get a picture of her enjoying it as it gone in seconds!
OH gave breakfast this morning so didn't get a picture but think she had a chicken thigh.
I have been looking for chinese/japanese supermarkets but can't find any near me (I live near Brighton would have thought I would find one there)


----------



## lucyandsandy

Oooo I just found YumYum chinese supermarket in Brighton, will be visiting there when it's pay day!


----------



## pogo

lucyandsandy said:


> Oooo I just found YumYum chinese supermarket in Brighton, will be visiting there when it's pay day!


Yay! lets hope theres some goodies in there


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Awww I want chicken feet and ducks tongues and other such weird and wonderful things like that too now! Nothing like that where I live though


----------



## lucyandsandy

pogo said:


> Yay! lets hope theres some goodies in there


I hope so too! I hope I am not the only one who gets excited about the prospect of feeding my dog strange and sometimes gross things!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast this morning was minced tripe, blended veggies, ACV and egg:










and dinner this evening was half a chicken carcass, 2 chicken necks, 1 lamb rib and some lamb meaty chunks:










and this evenings photo of it being eaten is a particularly interesting one.... before you look at it please can I reassure you all that Branston was in fact just chewing this perfectly normally... he isn't choking to death, he isn't vomiting up his innards or auditioning for a horror movie, nor does the inside of his mouth look like roadkill.... it was just one of those pictures that caught just at the right (or very wrong depending on your point of view) moment!!

Enjoy....


----------



## Dogless

Well....I only seem to remember to do this when it's chicken .

Tonight's dinner - chicken quarters, veg, a pig's kidney:


----------



## GoldenShadow

Bowl shot looked boring! So you get a Rupert holding photo and some munchie ones instead 

He had a 724g turkey drumstick:


----------



## pogo

Todays was turkey neck


----------



## SLB

Tonight - chicken carcass..

(It's a little big but he had it in two meals.. he had one bit at 3pm and another at 8pm)










In it's frozen state this morning..


----------



## Marley boy

I didnt know about this thread but marley had a munchy chicken wing for tea, then he kept looking at me like he was still hungry so he had anouther one  I dont really know what im doing with all this raw feeding im just making it up as i go along


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> I didnt know about this thread but marley had a munchy chicken wing for tea, then he kept looking at me like he was still hungry so he had anouther one  I dont really know what im doing with all this raw feeding im just making it up as i go along


Hay dude
Is he still having his wainwrights as well?
x


----------



## babycham2002

Tonights was 
Wholw chicken carcass and rabbit mince for Willow
and Half chicken carcass (most skin going to Percy as he needs the weight) and rabbit mince for each crested










mmmm liplickinglylicious









nom nom nom


----------



## lucyandsandy

I forgot to take pictures as went out last night but she hasnt had anything interesting. She had rabbit mince for dinner last night and this morning she had heart. Later she will have a snack of some sprats.


----------



## mrsimpson85

My first what's in the bowl
Breakfast today 1/2 a chicken carcass and a egg each, first carcass they've had!










Shandy









Stella, bad pic but she wouldn't stay still!









I don't know why I use the bowls, the food stays in them for about half a second!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

I remembered today  My first picture but sadly not together so two pics and not in bowl either!!

Turkey necks .

Here's Milly :










and Monty:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Going to have a nosey at my local chinese supermarket this week.

I want to come back with some chicken feet and duck tongues


----------



## pogo

Today's was chicken carcass, turkey neck and a very meaty lamb bone 










Nom nom ..... not quite as good as foxyrockmeister's photo though 









mum.... it's.... CHICKEN!!!!!!









sorry bad photo, but first photo i have managed to get with the pair of them waiting for their food, Harvey had always done it, but Chance with being half starved when he came to us tries to eat anything and everything as quick as possible, but he's started to wait nicely albeit for about 5 seconds though


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Ha ha that looks like a nice big lamp chop in their bowls- lucky dogs


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Ha ha that looks like a nice big lamp chop in their bowls- lucky dogs


I was going to say that too! Sorry, but in my household that lamb chop would be on my plate not in the dogs bowl!!

No pics from me today I'm afraid as I'm at work and Hubby will have fed them before I get home. But just so's you all know... tonight they're having BEEF CHUNKS!!!


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> I was going to say that too! Sorry, but in my household that lamb chop would be on my plate not in the dogs bowl!!
> 
> No pics from me today I'm afraid as I'm at work and Hubby will have fed them before I get home. But just so's you all know... tonight they're having BEEF CHUNKS!!!


haha well the OH is at work (again) and i couldn't be bothered to cook, they were only £1 in the knock off bin at co-op so thought i'd treat them


----------



## Dogless

I forgot again :mad2::mad2:. Kilo had liver :thumbup:.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

I do love this thread- so much effort on the dogs and bet all the OH's are jealous that we spend loads of time figuring out what to give them for variety.

Tomorrow going to chinese supermarket and I will be so upset if I don't come back with chicken feet and tongues - will let you know what I get.

It was Pogo who started this thread- pinched from another forum- off to give them a well deserved REP :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I do love this thread- so much effort on the dogs and bet all the OH's are jealous that we spend loads of time figuring out what to give them for variety.
> 
> Tomorrow going to chinese supermarket and I will be so upset if I don't come back with chicken feet and tongues - will let you know what I get.
> 
> It was Pogo who started this thread- pinched from another forum- off to give them a well deserved REP :thumbup:


Aww thank you


----------



## lucyandsandy

Do you like Sandy's new bowl! 

Just sorted out Sandy's dinner for later she has got two small pork ribs and rabbit mince (which I think smells worse than tripe!)

I don't know what she had for breakfast which is the first time ever but I know my oh gave her a piece of liver for a snack later on because he thought she looked hungry. (This is the man who doesn't like her)


----------



## GoldenShadow

Hopefully I'll be posting about raw dinners for TWO dogs soon 

Mum wants me to part raw feed Milo and I've got loads of mince/fish/carcasses in the freezer to use up so he'll get started in the next day or two. He's not very good though with chewing or anything so I have to hold chicken legs else he would attempt them whole I think..!

Will have to get him a nice bowl now


----------



## pogo

lucyandsandy said:


> Do you like Sandy's new bowl!
> 
> Just sorted out Sandy's dinner for later she has got two small pork ribs and rabbit mince (which I think smells worse than tripe!)
> 
> I don't know what she had for breakfast which is the first time ever but I know my oh gave her a piece of liver for a snack later on because he thought she looked hungry. (This is the man who doesn't like her)


It's not just me that thinks rabbit mince stinks :scared:


----------



## pogo

Anyhoo today was meant to be trotters but someone got the wrong thing out! so lamb ribs it is!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was fish, ACV, yoghurt and egg (complete with chicken poo!)

Sqitty poo this afternoon, would that be the yoghurt??










nom nom youghurty chops!









And dinner this evening was pork ribs and lamb hearts. First time they've had heart - Branston barked at it at first, then ran away from it!! Then watched Lily eat hers before deciding it was in fact food and he'd eat his too


----------



## lucyandsandy

What's ACV?


----------



## foxyrockmeister

lucyandsandy said:


> What's ACV?


Apple cider vinegar


----------



## lucylastic

A bit lazy today so just tripe.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Ok well had my trip to chinese supermarket and no chicken feet nor duck tongues :cryin:

It was really expensive too. But I did get some frozen chicken hearts, pigs liver and chicken bones ( huge pieces) and a hen.

Luckily I found one without it's head ( can't do the heads!!!) but just look at its feet- does it need a pedicure :scared:

Will they be able to eat the talons as they really are big ? !!!


----------



## pogo

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Ok well had my trip to chinese supermarket and no chicken feet nor duck tongues :cryin:
> 
> It was really expensive too. But I did get some frozen chicken hearts, pigs liver and chicken bones ( huge pieces) and a hen.
> 
> Luckily I found one without it's head ( can't do the heads!!!) but just look at its feet- does it need a pedicure :scared:
> 
> Will they be able to eat the talons as they really are big ? !!!


I would feed it as it is, as i have 2 of those in the freezer but i have heads on mine  yum! lol


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Yeah there were others with heads- but it's the eyes!!

Just about coped with the sprats :lol:

So will the long talons be ok? not too sharp for them?


----------



## pogo

Haha it doesn't bother me and the boys love them 

They don't look to long in the photo but if your worried you could always cut them the end of the toes off first


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

This picture shows them more:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

I haven't fed anything with talons before so I'm not sure. But I think I can remember reading on here somewhere that when feeding whole chickens you should cut off the claws and the beaks??
But then again in a wild environment they wouldn't cut them off before they ate them would they!


----------



## GoldenShadow

I gave Rupert a salmon head which had sharp teeth in, people on here said go ahead and feed it so I did 

Dunno about beaks but I wouldn't be worried about claws really I don't think.


----------



## pogo

Well when i've fed whole chicken with head and feet i didn't cut anything off and the boys just crunched them up, but if your not comfortable you could just cut them off


----------



## Rolosmum

I have really enjoyed this thread just sat and looked through the whole thing. A few things sprung to mind, i just dont have the space or the time to check out buying all these different things let alone i dont think the brain capacity to work out how much to feed etc.

The second thing with my job i would have a nightmare feeding raw on my carpets.

And thirdly I am now deeply disturbed about my chinese takeaways!


----------



## pogo

Rolosmum said:


> I have really enjoyed this thread just sat and looked through the whole thing. A few things sprung to mind, i just dont have the space or the time to check out buying all these different things let alone i dont think the brain capacity to work out how much to feed etc.
> 
> The second thing with my job i would have a nightmare feeding raw on my carpets.
> 
> And thirdly I am now deeply disturbed about my chinese takeaways!


I had to buy a spare chest freezer of ebay for my two  haha

I'm not bothered by feeding on the carpet as long as it's bones 

haha


----------



## Rolosmum

pogo said:


> I had to buy a spare chest freezer of ebay for my two  haha
> 
> I'm not bothered by feeding on the carpet as long as it's bones
> 
> haha


I have no space for a bigger freezer only the small one on my fridge freezer which just about does our few bits.

I am a childminder which is why i would have a problem with the raw meat on the carpets because the environmental health (let alone ofsted) would make my life difficult no matter how much i could assure them i cleaned, as some inspectors have a problem with a water bowl, so they would have a melt down over meat!!!

And i also have to have access to outside so would have to do as much blooming cleaning out there!

So until i can change house i am a bit stuck. I would like to be able to feed raw though.


----------



## SLB

Rolosmum said:


> I have no space for a bigger freezer only the small one on my fridge freezer which just about does our few bits.
> 
> I am a childminder which is why i would have a problem with the raw meat on the carpets because the environmental health (let alone ofsted) would make my life difficult no matter how much i could assure them i cleaned, as some inspectors have a problem with a water bowl, so they would have a melt down over meat!!!
> 
> And i also have to have access to outside so would have to do as much blooming cleaning out there!
> 
> So until i can change house i am a bit stuck. I would like to be able to feed raw though.


Feed them outside then? If you place them in an area the kids can't get to or aren't allowed then you should have no problem..

If you want to feed it, start with the Prize choice minces first - they can't have a go at you for defrosting meat in the dogs dish if children can't get to it..


----------



## Rolosmum

SLB said:


> Feed them outside then? If you place them in an area the kids can't get to or aren't allowed then you should have no problem..
> 
> If you want to feed it, start with the Prize choice minces first - they can't have a go at you for defrosting meat in the dogs dish if children can't get to it..


Our garden is so small there is no area, i guess mince would stay in a dish though, just the bones raw meat around the place, we have to be very careful how and when/where we let them have anything raw.


----------



## SLB

Rolosmum said:


> Our garden is so small there is no area, i guess mince would stay in a dish though, just the bones raw meat around the place, we have to be very careful how and when/where we let them have anything raw.


Surely they could have the bones on the garden after the children have left?

Mince and chunks rarely leave the dish, unless you have a Louie who likes to carry bits of oesophagus round and drop it places for people to stand on! : So you could feed raw but without any problems.. it'd just be like wet food (neither look particularly appeasing to feed and neither really smell that good IMO)

My supplier does minces that contain the correct amounts of offal, bone and meat in them so if you could find somewhere that does that, then that's one weight off your mind as far as the kids and dogs are concerned, however they won't be reaping the other rewards such as strengthening shoulder muscles and jaws and teeth cleaning, but again a bone on the garden after your charges have left shouldn't be a problem, nor would it be if you fed carcasses there - I have magpies that clean up any left overs for me... And you could always feed these on a day when you don't have the kids (I'm assuming you don't have them at least once a week?).

And if Ofsted say anything then you can just tell them that when the meat is frozen for a certain length of time it then kills off any bacteria so you preparing the dogs food is no different to you preparing the Christmas Turkey


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Well they had the legs of the hen today.

I did give a mini pedicure in that I trimmed one talon and cut off another as they were really long and sharp.

They were not to sure at first but soon tucked in though eating the meaty bit first and leaving the foot to last


----------



## toryb

Rolosmum said:


> Our garden is so small there is no area, i guess mince would stay in a dish though, just the bones raw meat around the place, we have to be very careful how and when/where we let them have anything raw.


Im not a childminder but I am a picky mum and I have three children under 5...i am trying to work oout the logistics of feeding raw too...I think im going to start with minces/chunks and then work my way up to bones when I have my head around everything else...the one bone that my last two greyhounds never dropped/laid down to eat were chicken wings...they were picked up out the bowl (or handed to) and eaten where they stood


----------



## pogo

Rolosmum said:


> I have no space for a bigger freezer only the small one on my fridge freezer which just about does our few bits.
> 
> I am a childminder which is why i would have a problem with the raw meat on the carpets because the environmental health (let alone ofsted) would make my life difficult no matter how much i could assure them i cleaned, as some inspectors have a problem with a water bowl, so they would have a melt down over meat!!!
> 
> And i also have to have access to outside so would have to do as much blooming cleaning out there!
> 
> So until i can change house i am a bit stuck. I would like to be able to feed raw though.


Ahhhh fair enough, see theres no kids here and none visit very often so i don't need to worry about that. But i can imagine they'd have a little moment if you did feed raw on the carpets


----------



## Goblin

SLB said:


> And if Ofsted say anything then you can just tell them that when the meat is frozen for a certain length of time it then kills off any bacteria so you preparing the dogs food is no different to you preparing the Christmas Turkey


Not true. Freezing, depending on temperature and length of time kills parasites, not bacteria. Freezing makes bacteria dormant until defrosted.


----------



## SLB

Goblin said:


> Not true. Freezing, depending on temperature and length of time kills parasites, not bacteria. Freezing makes bacteria dormant until defrosted.


That's what I meant.. Parasites.. Thanks for correcting that


----------



## Rolosmum

Honestly some ofsted inspectors have the drains up over a dogs water bowl being around, we dont feed our dogs during the day when children are here, and yes we could do it outside, but there is still the risk of bits and pieces festering around for the children the next day. Ours do have raw chicken wings and bits like the lamb the other day, we just have to be extremely careful because of the risk when you have small crawling babies and no area you can have purely for the dogs to feed etc, just the matter of dealing with their poo has to be written and assessed also not sure what blood and guts on the carpet would do.

If we move or change our flooring and it is simply a case of disinfecting then maybe, but we arent in a position to store or buy produce regularly from supermarkets at the moment. Parents like us walking our dogs with their children but trawling supermarkets is quite another thing and as soon as we finish work we are having to run our very sporting children from one place to another and walk the dogs!


----------



## SLB

Some people just can't do it, it's a shame but your's are fine with what they're on at the moment arent they? Maybe in the future hey? 



Rolosmum said:


> Honestly some ofsted inspectors have the drains up over a dogs water bowl being around, we dont feed our dogs during the day when children are here, and yes we could do it outside, but there is still the risk of bits and pieces festering around for the children the next day. Ours do have raw chicken wings and bits like the lamb the other day, we just have to be extremely careful because of the risk when you have small crawling babies and no area you can have purely for the dogs to feed etc, just the matter of dealing with their poo has to be written and assessed also not sure what blood and guts on the carpet would do.
> 
> If we move or change our flooring and it is simply a case of disinfecting then maybe, but we arent in a position to store or buy produce regularly from supermarkets at the moment. Parents like us walking our dogs with their children but trawling supermarkets is quite another thing and as soon as we finish work we are having to run our very sporting children from one place to another and walk the dogs!


----------



## Marley boy

Rolosmum said:


> I have no space for a bigger freezer only the small one on my fridge freezer which just about does our few bits.
> 
> I am a childminder which is why i would have a problem with the raw meat on the carpets because the environmental health (let alone ofsted) would make my life difficult no matter how much i could assure them i cleaned, as some inspectors have a problem with a water bowl, so they would have a melt down over meat!!!
> 
> And i also have to have access to outside so would have to do as much blooming cleaning out there!
> 
> So until i can change house i am a bit stuck. I would like to be able to feed raw though.


is it customary for ofsted to ask what you feed your dog lol? I just wouldnt tell them you feed raw. Some people put a sheet/ or towel down for them to eat on, could you do that?


----------



## Rolosmum

No but the environmental health can turn up at any time, and have the place to pieces!


----------



## Kc Mac

Numpty question alert 

Is turkey feet ok to feed? I assume so if chickens feet are 

Also the chicken/duck/turkey neck, are they the whole thing stripped of the feathers? They look weird 

I see people feed different animal hearts, is there any that are preferable or is it just what you find available?

I have been feeding raw for a few weeks now and have progressed to chicken, turkey and lamb  looking forward to trying him on heart


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Kc Mac said:


> Numpty question alert
> 
> Is turkey feet ok to feed? I assume so if chickens feet are
> 
> Also the chicken/duck/turkey neck, are they the whole thing stripped of the feathers? They look weird
> 
> I see people feed different animal hearts, is there any that are preferable or is it just what you find available?
> 
> I have been feeding raw for a few weeks now and have progressed to chicken, turkey and lamb  looking forward to trying him on heart


I can't see any reason why turkey feet would be a problem, my two haven't had feet of any sort yet so can't speak from experience though!

Yeah the necks are weird aren't they, for some reason when I get chicken or turkey necks they have been skinned but the duck necks haven't - no idea why but apparently they all taste good!!

This week is the 1st time mine have heart, again I don't think it matters what type of heart, mine had lamb cos they were in the bargain bin in the supermarket! I guess it's just the same as with everything - introduce things 1 at a time.

Sorry - failed with pics today, but they had tripe for breakfast and will be having beef for dinner but sadly I'm at work til 7 today so it'll be long gone before I get home


----------



## lucyandsandy

Sandy's dinner today is....a couple of sprats and a very meaty lamb rib!

This is a very large meal for Sandy although it looks tiny next too Pogo's dogs or Kilo's portions! She had a tiny breakfast of just chicken mince...boring!! Hopefully will be visiting the chinese supermarket after having my tongue pierced tomorrow, am hoping to come back with loads of goodies!

ETA: The meal is in it's frozen state, not time for dinner yet!


----------



## Kc Mac

Another question 

When introducing necks do you cut them up? or if they are already fine on chicken/turkey then its ok to just give them a neck?!

Am getting ready to place my first proper order :thumbup:



foxyrockmeister said:


> I can't see any reason why turkey feet would be a problem, my two haven't had feet of any sort yet so can't speak from experience though!
> 
> Yeah the necks are weird aren't they, for some reason when I get chicken or turkey necks they have been skinned but the duck necks haven't - no idea why but apparently they all taste good!!
> 
> This week is the 1st time mine have heart, again I don't think it matters what type of heart, mine had lamb cos they were in the bargain bin in the supermarket! I guess it's just the same as with everything - introduce things 1 at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for repsponse  I thought I would call the local turkey farm but nope they have no spare parts  Didn't wanna ask where it all goes
Click to expand...


----------



## Dogless

lucyandsandy said:


> Sandy's dinner today is....a couple of sprats and a very meaty lamb rib!
> 
> This is a very large meal for Sandy although it looks tiny next too Pogo's dogs or Kilo's portions! She had a tiny breakfast of just chicken mince...boring!! Hopefully will be visiting the chinese supermarket after having my tongue pierced tomorrow, am hoping to come back with loads of goodies!
> 
> ETA: The meal is in it's frozen state, not time for dinner yet!


Kilo is getting very sensitive over his size....he says he is a growing lad and has big bones .


----------



## terencesmum

Dogless said:


> Kilo is getting very sensitive over his size....he says he is a growing lad and has big bones .


And what a stunner he is :001_wub:
Terence is having a couple of chicken wings for his tea. We also had some turkey meat for his lunch, but turns out he isn't bothered about that. Left some in the bowl for the first time, since we put him on raw.


----------



## pogo

Kc Mac said:


> Numpty question alert
> 
> Is turkey feet ok to feed? I assume so if chickens feet are
> 
> Also the chicken/duck/turkey neck, are they the whole thing stripped of the feathers? They look weird
> 
> I see people feed different animal hearts, is there any that are preferable or is it just what you find available?
> 
> I have been feeding raw for a few weeks now and have progressed to chicken, turkey and lamb  looking forward to trying him on heart


If i could find turkey i would feed them i feed chicken and ducks feet so i can't see them being that different 

Yes they are just the necks with out feather basically



Kc Mac said:


> Another question
> 
> When introducing necks do you cut them up? or if they are already fine on chicken/turkey then its ok to just give them a neck?!
> 
> Am getting ready to place my first proper order :thumbup:


I don't cut anything up i leave them whole, however if when i order certain things they are already chunked up then i don't really mind the dogs eat it all the same


----------



## pogo

anyway today was trotters! I remembered haha


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























and the boys chilling in front of the fan with dinner


----------



## simplysardonic

Tonight in the bowl we have..... minced pig pluck & lamb ribs for the dogs, chicken wings for the cats


----------



## lucylastic

Breakfast was a chicken thigh (bashed with a hammer)
For tea it's Natures Menu lamb nuggets with poultry hearts.


----------



## Dogless

Dinner tonight: Lamb necks and an egg :thumbup:.


----------



## simplysardonic

Dogless said:


> Dinner tonight: Lamb necks and an egg :thumbup:.


I've given up adding the shells when they have eggs, the dogs just won't eat them, although they do like dropping them everywhere


----------



## Dogless

simplysardonic said:


> I've given up adding the shells when they have eggs, the dogs just won't eat them, although they do like dropping them everywhere


I smash his when it's indoors - or he takes it out, plays then pounces.....and it 'eggsplodes'  everywhere .


----------



## GoldenShadow

No bowls here tonight! Milo only has a greedy gulper at the minute. Chicken carcasses for tea here 










P.S Rupert really isn't that much bigger than Milo his coat is just poofy with all the baths he's having


----------



## babycham2002

Big dinners as breakfast was missed today
We have tripe, beef mince, liver and probiotic yoghurt for all


----------



## lucylastic

Since starting this raw malarkey 6 weeks ago the pooch has dropped weight from 14.2k to 13.5k, so extra rations. Breakfast this morning was a delicious lamb shank.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Dogless said:


> Dinner tonight: Lamb necks and an egg :thumbup:.


I'm so sad, I've been studying this looking at the structure of the vertebrae and the muscle attachments to see how a lambs neck compares to a humans!!! Very interesting (well for me anyway ) thanks for the fab camera angle!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

lucylastic said:


> Since starting this raw malarkey 6 weeks ago the pooch has dropped weight from 14.2k to 13.5k, so extra rations. Breakfast this morning was a delicious lamb shank.


mmmm lucky lucky pooch! Another meal that would have more likely landed on my own plate than the dogs in this household!


----------



## lucyandsandy

I couldn't find the chinese market today I was so disappointed, dragged my friend around trying to look for it! 
Breakfast this morning was tripe and dinner is a chicken thigh, no pictures soz!


----------



## lucylastic

foxyrockmeister said:


> mmmm lucky lucky pooch! Another meal that would have more likely landed on my own plate than the dogs in this household!


I am vegetarian so the only meat here is for the dog. We have a deal. I don't eat her dinner, she doesn't eat mine.
Sadly only one of us sticks to the rules.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Lamb mince for breakfast:










Beef for dinner (I got it wrong it was actually chicken necks yesterday so beef today!)










But more exciting than that... I popped into my local butchers on my way home from work this afternoon and he gave me this little lot for free:










Not sure what it is, bit of everything I think. A lot of it looks like just skin or fat, is it ok to feed that? Obviously it won't have any nutritional value as such but they could do to put a bit of weight on since their holiday so thought maybe I could either mix it with some meat or offal or maybe give them one fatty meal a week. Thoughts please??!!

Oh and this beauty , difficult to tell from the pic but it's about a foot and a half long....



















I'm guessing it's a lamb spine, not sure what Branston's going to make of that, he bizarrely seems to be a bit scared of lamb bones!!  My hubby says it's because he's got border collie in him and he knows he should be herding them not eating them!! I say it's because he's not quite all there


----------



## pogo

I would freeze that lot from the butchers and just add little bits randomly into different meals, as i can't tell what it is either


----------



## pogo

Today's was turkey wing and egg shell, not alot goes to waste in this house 










Phew! that was hard work


----------



## Malmum

Breast of lamb and chicken wings for lunch.


----------



## Dogless

Tonight was a nice big bowl of green tripe :arf:.


----------



## lucylastic

Fish for tea (first time she's had fish) with an egg and some natural yogurt.


----------



## ballybee

Yesterdays breakfast, 1 rabbit kitt minus intestines but with all the good offal and 2 chicken wings 










All that was left was the head and skin :thumbup:


----------



## SLB

My bitch loves skin and fur, whereas my pup will eat everything but (I think he's made too gooda friends with our pet rabbits lol)


----------



## pogo

Just noticed all the 'rep' i've got from people in this thread, so THANK YOU :thumbup:


----------



## ballybee

SLB said:


> My bitch loves skin and fur, whereas my pup will eat everything but (I think he's made too gooda friends with our pet rabbits lol)


Tummel eats the tail but never the skin, he also loves rabbits feet


----------



## SLB

ballybee said:


> Tummel eats the tail but never the skin, he also loves rabbits feet


Louie likes to lick rabbit ears - the living ones :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Pilchards, potato and veg left overs. PLus salmon mousse for Willow (not in pic)


----------



## Malmum

For supper, what was once half a pigs head. 










Yum!


----------



## dvnbiker

great pics everyone - unfortunately dont have a camera so cant do photos. 

brekkie was rabbit mince with yoghurt and for tea is chunky tripe


----------



## pogo

Todays was chicken wings and fish fillet


----------



## Malmum

Butchers day today and I always get excited to see what he gives me.

Today for lunch they had - chicken heads, chicken feet, goat, pigs skin and trotters and tails, oh and two pig eye's each. 

Fussy Flynn didn't like the goat, big pansy  and it cost me £2.26 a lb as a treat for them. Kali, Marty and all the little dogs loved everything though.



















Kali.









Marty.









Mr Fussy.









And for supper tonight i've already prepared minced whole rabbit, carrot and a bone.


----------



## Dogless

Today's dinner is half a chicken and veg...not taken a pic as there are various photos of the same meal on here from me now!! .


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was very sloppy liver and veg:










and dinner was boring old chicken carcasses:










although I don't think they found them boring!


----------



## lucylastic

No photo today, but breakfast was yesterday's left over fish with some left over rice. Dinner was chunks of lamb (no bone) a carrot and some yogurt to disguise the carefully hidden worming tablet.


----------



## babycham2002

Dinner was, lamb bones and pig skin all round
with a chicken carcass and chicken neck for Willow









Mummy will you stop photoing my dinner and just give it to me please :confused1:


----------



## Cleo38

My two had half a sheeps head each .... looked 'lovely'!!!


----------



## LexiLou2

Where does everyone get their heads from....I just have boring carcusses, I'd love to feed a head of some sort...


----------



## bearcub

LexiLou2 said:


> Where does everyone get their heads from....I just have boring carcusses, I'd love to feed a head of some sort...


Bet you never thought you'd say *that* sentence!  :lol:


----------



## SLB

Yay I can start posting pictures! 

But not tonight, they had half a cow's pelvis this afternoon each and a boring chicken carcass each too.


----------



## LexiLou2

bearcub said:


> Bet you never thought you'd say *that* sentence!  :lol:


I'm half way into a bottle of wine so it doesn't feel that strange a question to be asking in my fairly tipsy state.....however it is not a sentence I ever envisiged saying....my OH will freak if i bring home a sheeps head.....he struggles feeding sprats because they have eyes (Lexi swallows them whole makes him cringe)


----------



## Cleo38

LexiLou2 said:


> I'm half way into a bottle of wine so it doesn't feel that strange a question to be asking in my fairly tipsy state.....however it is not a sentence I ever envisiged saying....my OH will freak if i bring home a sheeps head.....he struggles feeding sprats because they have eyes (Lexi swallows them whole makes him cringe)


Our local petshop (which is amazing!) has quite a big raw section & sells sheeps heads.

I can also get pigs & lambs head from my local butcher. I must admit my stomach did turn a bit watching them eat these. I also found all the teeth in the garden after they had finished


----------



## pogo

That's one thing i can't find is pig/sheep whatever heads  or chicken necks strangely enough i can't any of them either :confused1:


----------



## lucyandsandy

I keep forgetting to take pictures!
Last night Sandy had a lamb chop, she had sprats with it too but the cat cheekily nabbed them out her bowl. She didn't care though she was quite happily munching on the chop!


----------



## SLB

For breakfast:

Louie had half his Cow pelvis - which was left over from yesterday afternoon.


























Benjie had a Lamb bone - he'd already eaten his half of pelvis.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast this morning was minced rabbit, egg and some rather 'special' home grown carrots!!!!










"I think I'll get THOSE out of the way so I can eat the REAL food"










"Right, I've finished the rabbit and the egg, now are you SURE this is actually food?










"Think I'll try eating it on my bed, see if that makes it any better










"Ok, I'll give it a go"










"Nope, I think I'll give that a miss!"










"Is it ok if I finish yours then?"


----------



## dvnbiker

well the tripe chunks were interesting last night - Wren couldnt decide how to eat the big bits so just swallowed them whole 

today was rabbit mine and egg, tonight is chicken carcusses. 

Natural instinct do half a lambs head for £2.50 I think, Rawtogo and prize choice both do chicken necks.


----------



## Malmum

For lunch today we have chicken leg, veg and some "butchers bits" but as it's Kali's birthday today for their evening meal they are all going to have a roast chicken dinner with all the trimming including yorkie puds. 
They go mad for a home cooked dinner - bless 'em!


----------



## lucyandsandy

I have been looking everywhere for supplys but I have had no luck so far, I have phoned so many local butchers,pet shops, chinese store but to no avail :frown:


----------



## SixStar

lucyandsandy said:


> I have been looking everywhere for supplys but I have had no luck so far, I have phoned so many local butchers,pet shops, chinese store but to no avail :frown:


Supplies of what? What are you looking for?


----------



## pogo

dvnbiker said:


> well the tripe chunks were interesting last night - Wren couldnt decide how to eat the big bits so just swallowed them whole
> 
> today was rabbit mine and egg, tonight is chicken carcusses.
> 
> Natural instinct do half a lambs head for £2.50 I think, Rawtogo and prize choice both do chicken necks.


I had just found them but it's trying to charge me £100 for delivery


----------



## lucyandsandy

SixStar said:


> Supplies of what? What are you looking for?


Just the basics i.e. chicken carcus, lamb bones etc and also different variety of things like tongue etc


----------



## babycham2002

lucyandsandy said:


> I have been looking everywhere for supplys but I have had no luck so far, I have phoned so many local butchers,pet shops, chinese store but to no avail :frown:


Suppliers of Dog Food | Supplying Pet Food in Central and Southern England Scott delivers to you?



pogo said:


> I had just found them but it's trying to charge me £100 for delivery


I think thats probably an error but Natural instincts delivery cost is idiculous, else id get some bits off them


----------



## lucyandsandy

Nope  Raw2go deliver to me so think I will have to stick with them and keep looking for other places that stock interesting things!


----------



## babycham2002

lucyandsandy said:


> Nope  Raw2go deliver to me so think I will have to stick with them and keep looking for other places that stock interesting things!


you're sure scott doesnt deliver to you?

ooo just had a play with natural instinct, could get 10 1/2 lamb heads for 25 and the delivery was 6.50, thats not quite so bad i guess


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> Suppliers of Dog Food | Supplying Pet Food in Central and Southern England Scott delivers to you?
> 
> I think thats probably an error but Natural instincts delivery cost is idiculous, else id get some bits off them


I think it might have been an error as i was wanting to order the lambs heads will try again later i think.


----------



## pogo

today was: boneless pork joint and egg shell!


----------



## bearcub

babycham2002 said:


> Willow is 36kg and gets 500g per day.
> Rocky is 6kg and gets 200g per day
> Percy is 6kg and gets 400g per day.


Babycham, hope you don't mind, but can I just ask how you worked out Willow's amount? I am trying to work out how much to start Florence on atm, she is around 32kg so I have worked out that she would probs need around 600g a day. But am worried about feeding her too much...

Am loving this thread btw! I have been through and made a list of everything you guys feed  bit sad I know, but I just always end up in the supermarket wondering whether to get this or that... but normally end up not getting anything for her just in case.


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> I think it might have been an error as i was wanting to order the lambs heads will try again later i think.


how many were you trying to order ? 



pogo said:


> today was: boneless pork joint and egg shell!
> 
> []


nom nom nom



bearcub said:


> Babycham, hope you don't mind, but can I just ask how you worked out Willow's amount? I am trying to work out how much to start Florence on atm, she is around 32kg so I have worked out that she would probs need around 600g a day. But am worried about feeding her too much...
> 
> Am loving this thread btw! I have been through and made a list of everything you guys feed  bit sad I know, but I just always end up in the supermarket wondering whether to get this or that... but normally end up not getting anything for her just in case.


 I love this thread :thumbup:

Willow is a big girl, not fat, but tall and deep chested and also liable to put on weight (despite lots of exercise). Since 6 months old she had always been fed under feeding guidelines of foods 
I started her off on 700g of raw. So 2% of her body weight. She put on weight :scared: about 2.5kg quite quickly if I remember rightly.

400-500g per day keeps her nice and on track with her current build, which is where I think she looks best. I'll weigh her tomorrow but I expect her to be 35kg currently.


----------



## bearcub

babycham2002 said:


> Willow is a big girl, not fat, but tall and deep chested and also liable to put on weight (despite lots of exercise). Since 6 months old she had always been fed under feeding guidelines of foods
> I started her off on 700g of raw. So 2% of her body weight. She put on weight :scared: about 2.5kg quite quickly if I remember rightly.
> 
> 400-500g per day keeps her nice and on track with her current build, which is where I think she looks best. I'll weigh her tomorrow but I expect her to be 35kg currently.


Thanks for that 

Florence is quite similar, she is a tall Lab but lean at 32kg, perhaps I should think about feeding her a little less than the 600g as I would prefer her to loose weight than put any on. At least if she loses some I can give her a few extra snacks :thumbup:

Funny how some dogs can eat so much without putting any weight on at all, when we had Louie, we could feed him as much as Florence even though he weighed 10kg but with retrievers you have to be very careful about their weight don't you.


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> how many were you trying to order ?


Only 6 plus some lamb spines etc but i've just done it again and it came out with £6 odd delivery so must have been an error!


----------



## Tanya1989

LexiLou2 said:


> I'm half way into a bottle of wine so it doesn't feel that strange a question to be asking in my fairly tipsy state.....however it is not a sentence I ever envisiged saying....my OH will freak if i bring home a sheeps head.....he struggles feeding sprats because they have eyes (Lexi swallows them whole makes him cringe)


I was sat on one of the benches at crufts in 2009 grooming the dog just before she was going into the ring when she let out cough. I felt something hit my foot and looked down and saw a whole intact pigs eyeball staring back up at me. I have never laughed so much in my life!


----------



## babycham2002

bearcub said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> Florence is quite similar, she is a tall Lab but lean at 32kg, perhaps I should think about feeding her a little less than the 600g as I would prefer her to loose weight than put any on. At least if she loses some I can give her a few extra snacks :thumbup:
> 
> Funny how some dogs can eat so much without putting any weight on at all, when we had Louie, we could feed him as much as Florence even though he weighed 10kg but with retrievers you have to be very careful about their weight don't you.


Yeah totally,  shes like her mum bless her. One look at a cake and I put on 3lb.
Percy is 6kg and almost has as much food as Willow. Just like you say tehy do vary.
Just start with that almost 600g mark and see how you fare from there 



pogo said:


> Only 6 plus some lamb spines etc but i've just done it again and it came out with £6 odd delivery so must have been an error!


:lol:
well glad thats sorted itself out then 
I quite fancy getting a couple of bits off them, I will see if someone near me wants to go in on a delivery. Not much room at the mo as I had a delivery Tuesday.
Do you have one dog freezer or two pogo?


----------



## pogo

Tanya1989 said:


> I was sat on one of the benches at crufts in 2009 grooming the dog just before she was going into the ring when she let out cough. I felt something hit my foot and looked down and saw a whole intact pigs eyeball staring back up at me. I have never laughed so much in my life!


bahahaha that's brilliant :lol:


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> :lol:
> well glad thats sorted itself out then
> I quite fancy getting a couple of bits off them, I will see if someone near me wants to go in on a delivery. Not much room at the mo as I had a delivery Tuesday.
> Do you have one dog freezer or two pogo?


Think your a bit far from me 
at the minute i have one chest freezer for their food, but i have a chest freezer for our food which is never full, so if i see something i HAVE to buy it sometimes goes in with our food but i'm not that bothered! You have two freezers don't you?


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> Think your a bit far from me
> at the minute i have one chest freezer for their food, but i have a chest freezer for our food which is never full, so if i see something i HAVE to buy it sometimes goes in with our food but i'm not that bothered! You have two freezers don't you?


Yeah I sneak stuff in the human freezer quite often too 
Yes two doggie freezers, the smaller one I call my 'bone' freezer and the larger is everything else.Although one shelf in that one is chicken carcasses.

Ha ha yeah I did check where you was to see if I could sneak it on :lol:
You'll have to let me know what the heads and spines from them are like :smile:


----------



## Guest

I thought I'd post a picture of one of Kenzie's Ziwipeak meals.

Today she's got 1/3 can of Ziwipeak wet (I think it's the lamb, liver and tripe variety) with some Ziwipeak dry over the top (the wet is quite expensive so I try to bulk it out) with some yoghurt, plaque off and salmon oil.


----------



## SLB

Tonight is Beef and Liver - minced, with an egg.

Unfortunately I do not have a picture of them eating this as they are both still staring at me with faces that are like "And what do we do with this now?" And my camera died :/


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> Yeah I sneak stuff in the human freezer quite often too
> Yes two doggie freezers, the smaller one I call my 'bone' freezer and the larger is everything else.Although one shelf in that one is chicken carcasses.
> 
> Ha ha yeah I did check where you was to see if I could sneak it on :lol:
> You'll have to let me know what the heads and spines from them are like :smile:


Aahhh fair enough makes sense, I just have my little labelled bags all squshed together 
Haha i checked as well :lol: i will do and i think there will be plenty of photos especially of the lambs heads!


----------



## Dogless

No breakfast picture....has there ever been ? But tonight's dinner is oxtail and veg.


----------



## SLB

Well camera decided to come back to life - so here are some pictures of my two NOT eating it :lol:


















































And whilst waiting for these to upload one dish full is gone - yay Louie - now to get Benj to eat!


----------



## babycham2002

awwww Go Benji!!! You can do it  xxx


----------



## pogo

I've just realised i've run out of chicken feet :scared: best go shopping tomorrow!


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> I've just realised i've run out of chicken feet :scared: best go shopping tomorrow!


OMG!! me too!!
How much do you get yours for? I thnk mine were about £3.50 for a kg.


----------



## pogo

£1 a kg so i get about a fivers worth a time


----------



## lucylastic

minced rabbit and tripe chunks for tea. I'm really excited cos I found a butcher who is going to save me some bits on Thursday.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Oh dear... For the first time ever Lily and Branston didn't like their dinner  Thought I'd try them on something new but it didn't go down well!
This is what it looked like:










They haven't had raw fish before, just tinned pilchards and sardines. They weren't sure about it at all. Branston spread his around the kitchen and then very carefully ate 1 fish eye!! Lily ate all 3 tails of hers but didn't want anymore!




























I tried cutting them up into bite size pieces... that didn't work.

So then I tried mixing it up with a tine of pilchards in tomato sauce... they both did a very neat job of picking out the pilchards and then licking off all the tomato sauce!!

So then I gave in... felt sorry for their sad little faces so I cooked the fish for them!!

They still weren't overly excited about it but they did eat it...



















I just hope I don't see it all again later on the kitchen floor!! 
Oh well, you don't know unless you try eh.


----------



## lucylastic

Pity they didn't like it because it looks delicious. I haven't tried a whole fish yet but she will eat raw minced fish.


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> Oh dear... For the first time ever Lily and Branston didn't like their dinner  Thought I'd try them on something new but it didn't go down well!
> This is what it looked like:


Lovely mess they've left you  my two love raw fish but tinned not so much, not that they don't eat it anyway


----------



## foxyrockmeister

pogo said:


> Lovely mess they've left you  my two love raw fish but tinned not so much, not that they don't eat it anyway


hmmm I've mopped the floor but there are still some little scales stuck to the slate  don't think I'll be feeding that again in a hurry. They can get their fishy fix from tinned stuff in future!


----------



## babycham2002

mine dont eat sprats either 
although willow happily eats salmon heads :confused1:


Tonights dinner was beef mince (very fatty I noticed) probiotic yoghurt and scrambled eggs with shells.
No picture as phone is broken 


Oh and my goodness do you know what the beef mince smelt like? Exactly like mcdonalds it was, worrying ay :001_cool:


----------



## LexiLou2

Lexi had a duck neck and half with an egg some veg and probiotic yoghurt

Bosley won't eat neck of any kind so he had 3 lamb ribs an egg some veg and probiotic yoghurt.

Breakfast was mince of some variety.


----------



## dvnbiker

Breakfast this morning was lamb mince with yoghurt and tonight is beef chunks.


----------



## lucyandsandy

Sandy just had tripe mince this morning. I have noticed the last couple of days that she has put some weight on so cutting her portions down a bit as she is starting to get a thick waist the porker!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Well it would seem that the fish tasted better 2nd time around :arf: When I let Branston and Lily out for their bedtime wee last night I came across a pile of fishy dog vomit on the patio  I don't know who had done it or when, as the back door had been open all evening but anyway Branston decided it looked very tasty and gobbled it all up!! Didn't see it again this morning on the kitchen floor thank goodness!

Breakfast this morning was tripe and veg. Didn't bother with pic as you've seen it before


----------



## pogo

Well today was the boys first full turkey neck, which i thought would take a little longer then normal but no  all of a minute *sigh*


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Just had tea, it was poultry necks and lambs hearts:










and apparently poultry necks can be eaten from the bowl



















but lambs hearts need to be taken out and eaten on the floor! 



















*wanders off to get the mop and bucket again*


----------



## SLB

Beef and Heart


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was heart and tinned sardines, dinner was lamb bones, ox liver and ox kidney.


----------



## Lyceum

I don't feed a full raw diet. But we do have a few raw meals a week. Today was a raw day.

We have minced beef, a chicken drum stick and some veg. And some yumega oil.


----------



## Malmum

For lunch they had tripe chunks, veg, pig skin and pig tails.










And for supper they had breast of lamb and a bowl of raw egg yolk and goats milk.










Before bed they will have a carrot and some mange tout to nibble.


----------



## babycham2002

Still no phone  so no pics
Tonight was duck mince, tripe and chicken necks
Plates clear all round which is great because duck mince hasnt gone down well before


----------



## Tanya1989

pogo said:


> Well today was the boys first full turkey neck, which i thought would take a little longer then normal but no  all of a minute *sigh*


Those are the biggest necks I have ever seen. Were those turkeys on steriods ?
Where are they from?


----------



## bearcub

We haven't fully started on raw yet but went to morrisons today and got some bargains so tonight Florence had...

tin of sardines in tomato sauce
a chicken drumstick and a wing 
and an egg 

she is a very happy bear now  

we are trying green tripe tomorrow... :arf:


----------



## lucyandsandy

Sandy had a lamb rib for breakfast this morning.

I don't feed veg just raw meat but I am thinking of adding vegetables.

Sandy is always eating grass, blackberries, plants etc when we are out on walks. Do you think feeding some veg would help stop this? (I don't know my reasoning for this!)


----------



## Marley boy

marley had chunks of lamb this morning and to night will be a chicken wing :thumbup: tomorrow he will have his first taste of tripe :scared: :scared:i just got it in a block from PAH, not sure if its any good


----------



## pogo

Tanya1989 said:


> Those are the biggest necks I have ever seen. Were those turkeys on steriods ?
> Where are they from?


Haha i get them from the DAF distributor in sheffield


----------



## SixStar

I'm not very technically minded, so no pics, but I'll join in occasionally anyway if I can 

Breakfast was green tripe with natural yoghurt - lovely mix eh?! I shared the tub of yoghurt between all the dogs, and then, stupidly, put the last little drizzle over my muesli. Unsurprisingly, I didn't enjoy it very much! 

I've got sprats out defrosting for tea, they'll have those with their veggie mix and an egg.


----------



## pogo

lucyandsandy said:


> Sandy had a lamb rib for breakfast this morning.
> 
> I don't feed veg just raw meat but I am thinking of adding vegetables.
> 
> Sandy is always eating grass, blackberries, plants etc when we are out on walks. Do you think feeding some veg would help stop this? (I don't know my reasoning for this!)


I don't feed veg, sometimes they will get the odd carrot to chew on but that's it, but alot of people do feed veg to stop the dog grazing so much 



Marley boy said:


> marley had chunks of lamb this morning and to night will be a chicken wing :thumbup: tomorrow he will have his first taste of tripe :scared: :scared:i just got it in a block from PAH, not sure if its any good


The [email protected] blocks are better then nothing if you can't find any other supply


----------



## Marley boy

pogo said:


> I don't feed veg, sometimes they will get the odd carrot to chew on but that's it, but alot of people do feed veg to stop the dog grazing so much
> 
> The [email protected] blocks are better then nothing if you can't find any other supply


i could order online from raw 2 go ect but i don't have enough freezer space at the moment to get a big order which means the delivery charge would whack the price up  My local butchers that has been there since my nan was a kid closed down for good a few weeks ago. Cant think of how else to get it


----------



## SixStar

Marley boy said:


> i could order online from raw 2 go ect but i don't have enough freezer space at the moment to get a big order which means the delivery charge would whack the price up  My local butchers that has been there since my nan was a kid closed down for good a few weeks ago. Cant think of how else to get it


Don't worry, the Pets At Home blocks - the Prize Choice ones - are absolutely fine. It's green tripe, and that's what you need :thumbup:

I've brought it occasionally in the past when I've not been able to get tripe from my normal supplier, and I buy the odd packet of whitefish mince from them too and it's good stuff - I will just say though, it might be an idea to feed it only partially defrosted, or still frozen - the tripe is very mushy and watery when fully defrosted.


----------



## pogo

Marley boy said:


> i could order online from raw 2 go ect but i don't have enough freezer space at the moment to get a big order which means the delivery charge would whack the price up  My local butchers that has been there since my nan was a kid closed down for good a few weeks ago. Cant think of how else to get it


My [email protected] do the flat blocks but they also do i think 1kg bags of chunked up tripe, it's a bit more expensive but it's alot better quality then the little blocks


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was white fish (the prize choice blocks!) with egg and yoghurt. No pic as you've seen it before!

Dinner tonight will be a mix of butchers off cuts. I THINK it's some lamb ribs, some lamb offcuts, some pig skin and some beef bits, and some sort of liver/kidney! Here it is defrosting as I'll be at work when it gets fed later:


----------



## pogo

Lamb ribs for tea today


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was some beef chunks and and egg. Dinner tonight is half a chicken and some veg .


----------



## SLB

No picture but Louie had a whole rabbit, ate it head first - actually ears first.. and now I have seen that he takes them in such twisted delight I am having second thoughts about letting him lick my own rabbits ears anymore.. I thought it was endearing - now I don't know what to think 

All he left was one leg and a bit of back - which will be his dinner tomorrow after training..


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Mine had chicken hearts for brekkie today ( sorry no pic feeling bleurghhh today- full of cold) it was their first time with hearts.

Happy to report they gobbled them up in seconds- no upset tums and even better no farts!!!


----------



## pogo

Today was a 'young' chicken from the oriental supermarket which are bit more pricey then normal chickens but hey ho! the chicken still has the head and feet on and Harvey got the head this time, hmmmm yum!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Noooooooooooo can't be doing heads  feet yes- heads no


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was minced tripe and fish; dinner is supposed to be a whole rabbit BUT....Kilo won't eat it :scared:. That has never happened before .


----------



## Tanya1989

Dogless said:


> Breakfast was minced tripe and fish; dinner is supposed to be a whole rabbit BUT....Kilo won't eat it :scared:. That has never happened before .


McCartney won't eat whole rabbit either.... He will eat it minced though... And McCartney NEVER refuses food!! I was about to take him to the vets a couple of days ago just before he pinched a chicken carcass. Turns out, he just doesn't like rabbit.

Mr Lennon doesn't either


----------



## Dogless

Tanya1989 said:


> McCartney won't eat whole rabbit either.... He will eat it minced though... And McCartney NEVER refuses food!! I was about to take him to the vets a couple of days ago just before he pinched a chicken carcass. Turns out, he just doesn't like rabbit.
> 
> Mr Lennon doesn't either


Kilo eats it minced too so I thought there would be no problem, especially as he is a dog who never refuses food either. Picky he isn't :scared:. I'll put it down again in a while and if no joy give something else - I gave him a smaller breakfast as this rabbit is big and he's on the skinny side again right now so don't want to miss meals ideally. Blummin dogs .


----------



## Tanya1989

Dogless said:


> Kilo eats it minced too so I thought there would be no problem, especially as he is a dog who never refuses food either. Picky he isn't :scared:. I'll put it down again in a while and if no joy give something else - I gave him a smaller breakfast as this rabbit is big and he's on the skinny side again right now so don't want to miss meals ideally. Blummin dogs .


Ours still refused it when I saved it for their tea (from breakfast which they missed- went hungry), so I caved in (not something I normally do, but I thought if it was bad enough for McCartney to not like it, it must be fairly rank. Lennon OTOH is a very picky eater, so its not out of the ordinary) and gave them a tin of tuna each. Not much, but it couldn't be helped. I'd not got them anything else out of the freezer.


----------



## Dogless

Tanya1989 said:


> Ours still refused it when I saved it for their tea (from breakfast which they missed- went hungry), so I caved in (not something I normally do, but I thought if it was bad enough for McCartney to not like it, it must be fairly rank. Lennon OTOH is a very picky eater, so its not out of the ordinary) and gave them a tin of tuna each. Not much, but it couldn't be helped. I'd not got them anything else out of the freezer.


I think I will cave this once as I haven't had a refusal before - he wasn't keen on chicken liver to start (texture I think) but at least pulled them out of the bowl, licked them etc. He just smells the rabbit and walks off. And this is the dog that I think would eat me if I fell in his bowl as he doesn't usually care what something is; if it is in the bowl or on the floor it is edible!! :scared:.


----------



## Malmum

Flynn and Kali are not keen on rabbit but if I add baked beans and pilchards they LOVE it - silly dogs!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Oh dear poor Kilo, you mean mummy giving him something inedible for his dinner! Sounds like my fish fiasco the other night and I though my two would eat anything too!!

No pics today but Lily and Branston had minced rabbit and veg for breakfast and chicken necks and wings for dinner. For some reason Branston had to run around the kitchen barking before he could eat his though - I do wonder what goes on in that head of his


----------



## Dogless

Malmum said:


> Flynn and Kali are not keen on rabbit but if I add baked beans and pilchards they LOVE it - silly dogs!


How on earth did you find out that baked beans, mixed with pilchards, plus rabbit = edible? Tea at your house must be a taste sensation :scared: .


----------



## Malmum

Never used baked beans til I read Ian Billinghurst say they were good for them and they love pilchards so mixed the two and presto! Sometimes when they won't eat I put tom sauce on the dinner and again they eat it. My lot love tomatoes and tom sauce, pilchards are always in tom sauce as are their sardines and when you think about it tomatoes can make a meal easier to get down, I find them a bit like vinegar they kinda add an acidic edge. 

Just to add, if my girls were here they'd have a right laugh at the "taste sensation" comment. They always say my cooking is real bland but then I don't like cooking for them but I love preparing the dogs meals, they *never* complain!


----------



## Dogless

Malmum said:


> Never used baked beans til I read Ian Billinghurst say they were good for them and they love pilchards so mixed the two and presto! Sometimes when they won't eat I put tom sauce on the dinner and again they eat it. My lot love tomatoes and tom sauce, pilchards are always in tom sauce as are their sardines and when you think about it tomatoes can make a meal easier to get down, I find them a bit like vinegar they kinda add an acidic edge.
> 
> Just to add, if my girls were here they'd have a right laugh at the "taste sensation" comment. They always say my cooking is real bland but then I don't like cooking for them but I love preparing the dogs meals, they *never* complain!


Kilo does love his sardines in tomato sauce, but never heard of the baked beans thing...I love this forum; always bits to learn!

I was only joking about your cooking BTW - would hate to insult you. And you are very right about dogs not complaining - Kilo eats as if he has never, ever been fed before and always looks for more, very gratifying unless it is rabbit I now know .


----------



## Malmum

Don't be daft, i'm not insulted, lol. My girls often say "Ooow malmum, if only they knew what a rotten mother you really are and only the dogs get fed round here" lol  They're all over 20 so they can get there own food, I didn't expect to be a mum for quite so long, thought i'd be a gran by now but none of them will move out

Mind you they come in handy and the dogs would be scared of grand kids i'm sure, lol.


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> Breakfast was minced tripe and fish; dinner is supposed to be a whole rabbit BUT....Kilo won't eat it :scared:. That has never happened before .


Dogs ey!


----------



## Tanya1989

Malmum said:


> Never used baked beans til I read Ian Billinghurst say they were good for them and they love pilchards so mixed the two and presto! Sometimes when they won't eat I put tom sauce on the dinner and again they eat it. My lot love tomatoes and tom sauce, pilchards are always in tom sauce as are their sardines and when you think about it tomatoes can make a meal easier to get down, I find them a bit like vinegar they kinda add an acidic edge.
> 
> Just to add, if my girls were here they'd have a right laugh at the "taste sensation" comment. They always say my cooking is real bland but then I don't like cooking for them but I love preparing the dogs meals, they *never* complain!


Lennon goes crazy for baked beans, devouring them in seconds. However we are pulling him down from the ceiling for the next few hours.... they make him hyperactive, despite 90% of the juice being drained off.


----------



## Dogless

Tanya1989 said:


> Lennon goes crazy for baked beans, devouring them in seconds. However we are pulling him down from the ceiling for the next few hours.... they make him hyperactive, despite 90% of the juice being drained off.


Glad you warned us about the hyperactivity :scared:. I thought you were going to say it was another reason for pulling him off the ceiling - I was imagining a sort of doggie helium balloon......


----------



## Malmum

Haven't noticed any sort of hyperactivity but years ago my jack russel got way overboard when she found a tube of smarties and ate them, that was before they stopped adding colouring agents that are now banned. How bad must they have been for kids though?


----------



## dvnbiker

brekkie today was sardines in tom sauce - dogs love em and dinner was heart chunks with a lamb spine


----------



## LexiLou2

baked beans as in a tin of baked beans...like Heinz? Do you give them cold from the tin?

I might try mine on them.....


----------



## Tanya1989

After regurgitating 1.5lb of Beef Brisket 4 times McCartney has learned that its better to chew your food before swallowing


----------



## Marley boy

marley had a chicken wing and some tripe tonight. This was his first tripe taster today he loved it my nose didnt


----------



## Tanya1989

Marley boy said:


> marley had a chicken wing and some tripe tonight. This was his first tripe taster today he loved it my nose didnt


Do you feed minced tripe? If so, get the free flow stuff and feed it frozen.... it hardly has any smell


----------



## Malmum

LexiLou2 said:


> baked beans as in a tin of baked beans...like Heinz? Do you give them cold from the tin?
> 
> I might try mine on them.....


Yep room temp straight from the tin. 



Tanya1989 said:


> Do you feed minced tripe? If so, get the free flow stuff and feed it frozen.... it hardly has any smell


If only! My daughter *insists* the best is green tripe from the dogfood co, not only does it smell vile but it looks awful too - all ribbony and yukky. Apparently you can't beat it, 'spose I could feed that frozen though.


----------



## Marley boy

Tanya1989 said:


> Do you feed minced tripe? If so, get the free flow stuff and feed it frozen.... it hardly has any smell


yeah its minced, I got a few blocks from pets at home. I never thought about feeding it frozen thanks for the tip. The only thing is I dont think I would be able to brake the blocks up while stil frozen as he only needs a little at a time.


----------



## Tanya1989

Marley boy said:


> yeah its minced, I got a few blocks from pets at home. I never thought about feeding it frozen thanks for the tip. The only thing is I dont think I would be able to brake the blocks up while stil frozen as he only needs a little at a time.


Next time get the free flow one  
I made the mistake of ordering a whole frozen tripe once, not thinking about having to cut it up, I thought I was saving money.... anyway to cut a long story short my father bought a stihl saw and used that. It turned out to be the most expensive tripe I'd ever bought. However... Its all I do feed now


----------



## SLB

Louie had the rest of the rabbit and shame on me!!! Some donor meat, bit of burger and some chips - not many though.. he was starved since 3pm yesterday afternoon though.. And it is a one off!


----------



## Marley boy

Tanya1989 said:


> Next time get the free flow one
> I made the mistake of ordering a whole frozen tripe once, not thinking about having to cut it up, I thought I was saving money.... anyway to cut a long story short my father bought a stihl saw and used that. It turned out to be the most expensive tripe I'd ever bought. However... Its all I do feed now


at risk of sounding stupid what is free flow tripe ?


----------



## Tanya1989

Marley boy said:


> at risk of sounding stupid what is free flow tripe ?


Prize choice sell it in big 2kg back. You just cut a corner off the bag, pour it out (its loose) and stick the rest of the bag back in the freezer


----------



## Marley boy

Tanya1989 said:


> Prize choice sell it in big 2kg back. You just cut a corner off the bag, pour it out (its loose) and stick the rest of the bag back in the freezer


ahh right i get you now like the bags of frozen mince you can get at the supermarket. That sounds far better that the blocks i have got because i have to defrost it all to give marley 1/4 of it 

the only bad thing about this raw feeding is the cats want in on it now  im only just getting my head round raw feeding marley


----------



## Dogless

Marley boy said:


> ahh right i get you now like the bags of frozen mince you can get at the supermarket. That sounds far better that the blocks i have got because i have to defrost it all to give marley 1/4 of it
> 
> the only bad thing about this raw feeding is the cats want in on it now  im only just getting my head round raw feeding marley


PAH also do bags of chunked tripe, so you can feed a bit at a time frozen if you want to.


----------



## babycham2002

Malmum said:


> If only! My daughter *insists* the best is green tripe from the dogfood co, not only does it smell vile but it looks awful too - all ribbony and yukky. Apparently you can't beat it, 'spose I could feed that frozen though.


GS and I rate scotts tripe as the best too :lol:

The freeflow stuff does sound handy esp for you Marley

Kilo's mum
I had exactly the same thing with mine and whole rabbit, the boys nibbled the ears but willow just looked like she wanted to cuddle it.
I then bought her a whole skinned rabbit and she wouldnt eat that either!!
So its only rabbit mince in this house, although it does include fur, bone etc so thats something I guess.


----------



## SLB

Dogless - I started off with naked rabbits, then ones with fur and no head - then progressed through my friend and the supplier laughing at my irrational fear of raw meat (I know right!) to having a full blown whole (but gutted) rabbit. 

Naked ones went down a treat - after some encouragement, Louie left the skin on the headless one.. ate the rest of it. Sadie didn't she ate the lot - guts as well.. Louie ate his whole rabbit (gutted) everything - started with the head. With these things I play games with him, like "I'm coming to get it" and he soon settles down to eat it..


----------



## Dogless

SLB said:


> Dogless - I started off with naked rabbits, then ones with fur and no head - then progressed through my friend and the supplier laughing at my irrational fear of raw meat (I know right!) to having a full blown whole (but gutted) rabbit.
> 
> Naked ones went down a treat - after some encouragement, Louie left the skin on the headless one.. ate the rest of it. Sadie didn't she ate the lot - guts as well.. Louie ate his whole rabbit (gutted) everything - started with the head. With these things I play games with him, like "I'm coming to get it" and he soon settles down to eat it..


It was a naked one...never seen him just walk off from his bowl before :scared:. I have another, so may try again but not too bothered as he does get a lot of variety...


----------



## SLB

Dogless said:


> It was a naked one...never seen him just walk off from his bowl before :scared:. I have another, so may try again but not too bothered as he does get a lot of variety...


I chucked Louie's on the patio - it did help that my 3 are allowed to food guard from each other (they're all a bunch of thieves - they NEVER guard from us with anything though) so next doors dog came to the gate we had between the back gardens (long story) so I just told him Alfie was going to get it.. he took it on the grass and ate it for a good 45 minutes. Afterwards I thought I'd killed him, he just laid still for hours asleep! And this was the FIRST ever raw meal he had too - an adult naked rabbit - not even cut up :lol: 

Try giving him just the legs with some other stuff that you would give him, introduce it slower to him.. make him retrieve them or chase him whilst he has it. I have one dog who is fussy about anything he is given (Benjie) so we have a word that is "Eat it" and like toilet training we get stupidly excited (well I do) when they take a bite - they soon learn.

My friends dog wouldn't touch rabbit unless it was held for him, now he does but in the beginning it had to be held.


----------



## bearcub

Well tonight we popped to the vets to pick up Florence's worming tablets and he told us what great shape she was in, when I told him we were switching to raw he said 'good on you' which I wasn't expecting! 

Today she has had a kibble day as we have about 4kg left of her Orijen but I will be putting in an order with DAF for some minces and by the end of October Florence will be completely on raw


----------



## LexiLou2

I get rabbit but its chopped up into bits, Lexi loves it but Bosley won't eat the 'skin'...its not really the skin as the rabbit is skinned but like the coating over the meat. I spend ages peeling the stupid stuff off for him.


----------



## SLB

Dinner tonight is Minced tripe and oily fish and a tin of sardines - the pack of mince doesn't look too big :/


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast today was chicken backs and liver - and for dinner they've got mutton chops.


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast today was minced duck with probiotic yoghurt and ACV. He hadn't had duck before and wasn't as keen as on his other minces, but ate it all the same!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

It would seem that Lily and Branston like Rabbit. They haven't had it for their meals at all (apart from mince) but they found a dead one when we were out walking this morning. They played tug of war with it, tore it in half and then consumed it entirley  Branston had the head end and Lily had the back end! I then had to continue the rest of the walk with 2 dogs covered in blood looking like a right pair of savages!!

Anyway for breakfast they had minced tripe and veg. For dinner tonight they have chicken wings (not that they need it after their rabbity snack!) Sorry no pics, I'm at work so will miss dinner time this eve


----------



## pogo

Today was pork ribs for Harv and ox tail and lamb spine for Chance


----------



## Dogless

Dinner was two small chicken carcasses, liver and veg. Judging by the huge burp in my face :yikes: just now I think it was appreciated!


----------



## sailor

I shall have to take a photo of the dogs tea tomorrow!
They eat dry food and raw....and always always out of the Mason and Cash bowls ... theres simply no other bowl to use!

Loving all the photos so far!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Brekky was mince today (using it up!) and dinner will be wet food out a packet 

I forget to get any raw out and Milo will take all night with Rupert launching himself at his dinner all night if I give anything frozen/semi frozen


----------



## Dogless

sailor said:


> I shall have to take a photo of the dogs tea tomorrow!
> They eat dry food and raw....and always always out of the Mason and Cash bowls ... theres simply no other bowl to use!
> 
> Loving all the photos so far!


Hopefully you will have a successful rabbit pic soon.......


----------



## sailor

Dogless said:


> Hopefully you will have a successful rabbit pic soon.......


Dogs are drooling already :thumbsup:


----------



## Dogless

sailor said:


> Dogs are drooling already :thumbsup:


Kilo was hopping (see what I did there ) with excitement...til I put the bowl down :scared:. Hopefully Sailor and Ace have what it takes.....


----------



## sailor

Dogless said:


> Kilo was hopping (see what I did there ) with excitement...til I put the bowl down :scared:. Hopefully Sailor and Ace have what it takes.....


Yes, I saw what you did there you little punaholic! :lol:

Sailor has had rabbit before and seems to like it, Ace on the other hand, his still getting used to raw. Im sure Sailor wont mind having seconds tho


----------



## lucylastic

stinky tripe today


----------



## Malmum

Today they had - minced chicken, pig skin, belly pork, peas, beans, and carrots with a bone to follow 










The little dogs had the same 









Tonight they'll have a pig tail and a bowl of egg yolk and goats milk for supper.


----------



## Kc Mac

I apologise for slacking with the pics and in the same breath apologise for what will be a pic overload 

Wednesday night dinner, half a turkey wing and tin of sardines with salmon oil and pills









Thursday dinner, chicken carcass and his first ever chicken wings  with salmon oil and pills
sorry no photo!

a random dinner from earlier in the week cos it looks yummy  was lamb, turkey mince and sardines









I also got my best ever bargain today  I previously had no luck with local butchers but got told of a catering butcher nearby. I got a box of chicken wings and carcasses (somewhere between 10-15kg) for £5 :thumbup:

I was surprised at how much meat was on the carcasses, and even more surprised to find one carcass complete with neck


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast this morning was turkey mince, an egg and ACV.


----------



## lucyandsandy

I keep forgetting to join in but Sandy had boring chicken mince and salmon oil this morning. Will be adding salmon oil to one meal a day from now on as she has slightly dry flaky skin so hoping this will help improve this.
Have just ordered new things from raw2go as Sandy is on a full range of meats now so she will be introducing chicken necks and duck wings to her yum yum.
And I will be venturing into Brighton soon so hopefully will find a chinese supermarket to explore!


----------



## SLB

After not having a working camera for a few days.. tonight dinner is Chicken carcass and heart chunks..










Sorry blurry picture..


----------



## dvnbiker

well yesterday was mince tripe and oily fish with tripe chunks for tea. 

Today has been minced tripe/oily fish for brekkie and dinner is chicken carcusses.


----------



## pogo

Well for breakfast was duck necks, and chicken carcasses for tea. No photos already posted a couple of them


----------



## sailor

Sardines, sunflower oil and the dog food we all love to hate Wagg










( Pretend Sailors nose isnt there.... he doesnt normally jump up like that but as I was acting out of character, so did he! Im sure he will get used to the camera at meal time eventually :lol: )


----------



## GoldenShadow

Brekky was green lamb tripe (and a steroid tab, + AllerG3 for Roo) and dinner is chicken carcasses (and more steroids for Roo ) not interesting enough to warrant a photo


----------



## foxyrockmeister

sailor said:


> ( Pretend Sailors nose isnt there.... he doesnt normally jump up like that but as I was acting out of character, so did he! Im sure he will get used to the camera at meal time eventually :lol: )


Haha! When I first saw this I didn't realise that he was jumping up at the end of the draining board, I assumed he was laid out on the work top!! I thought, blimey some dogs are allowed everywhere!!!


----------



## Wyrd

I thought I'd contribute a couple of photos today 

They had minced tripe for breakfast and minced tripe and a extra special veggie mix for dinner










A close up of Coopers









yum yum


----------



## lucylastic

For tea tonight. 2 chicken wings, an egg and some green tripe.


----------



## Tanya1989

My boys dinners are positively tiny compared to how much all your lot eat!
Next time I'm asked how much Leonbergers eat, I'll say "not as much as the smaller PF members dogs!"


----------



## Dogless

Tanya1989 said:


> My boys dinners are positively tiny compared to how much all your lot eat!
> Next time I'm asked how much Leonbergers eat, I'll say "not as much as the smaller PF members dogs!"


How much do they eat out of interest? Kilo still has a fair bit as he is still growing, but was on about 1.4kg a day at his peak . Down to 1.1 - 1.2kg now :thumbup:.

Dinner this evening was tripe chunks and sardines in tomato sauce.


----------



## Wyrd

Cooper gets about 4-4.5% of his bodyweight and still looks like this









He does do quite a bit of exercise though.

Harry the Springer eats almost and much and again is slender. Becka the 16 year old Collie eats hardly anything in comparison to the boys,lol.


----------



## Tanya1989

Dogless said:


> How much do they eat out of interest? Kilo still has a fair bit as he is still growing, but was on about 1.4kg a day at his peak . Down to 1.1 - 1.2kg now :thumbup:.
> 
> Dinner this evening was tripe chunks and sardines in tomato sauce.


I tend not to go on weight.... more like size. A typical days food would be 2 chicken carcasses for breakfast and a lump of meat for tea (about the size of the blocks of mince from DAF)

Or For breakfast this morning, it was 2 lamb hearts and tea will be two chicken carcasses


----------



## Dogless

Tanya1989 said:


> I tend not to go on weight.... more like size. A typical days food would be 2 chicken carcasses for breakfast and a lump of meat for tea (about the size of the blocks of mince from DAF)
> 
> Or For breakfast this morning, it was 2 lamb hearts and tea will be two chicken carcasses


Sounds about the same as Kilo is on - I am guessing that they weigh around 60kg or am I way, way off? Not sure why I am asking...just interested even though it makes me sound a bit sad! .


----------



## sailor

For tea, we have carrots and broccoli, with delicious stinky Ox heart and Chicken drumsticks! MMMMMMMMM












foxyrockmeister said:


> Haha! When I first saw this I didn't realise that he was jumping up at the end of the draining board, I assumed he was laid out on the work top!! I thought, blimey some dogs are allowed everywhere!!!


Nooooo, no way would Sailor be allowed on the work tops :lol: I dont even like the idea of Cats walking around on work tops, which is why I dont own one 



Tanya1989 said:


> My boys dinners are positively tiny compared to how much all your lot eat!
> Next time I'm asked how much Leonbergers eat, I'll say "not as much as the smaller PF members dogs!"


Sailor and Ace dont get much really, I dont go by weight at all, I just chuck some food in and guess what will fit in their bellies 
So far soo good, both seem to be a good weight and pretty healthy


----------



## Tanya1989

sailor said:


> For tea, we have carrots and broccoli, with delicious stinky Ox heart and Chicken drumsticks! MMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooo, no way would Sailor be allowed on the work tops :lol: I dont even like the idea of Cats walking around on work tops, which is why I dont own one
> 
> Sailor and Ace dont get much really, I dont go by weight at all, I just chuck some food in and guess what will fit in their bellies
> So far soo good, both seem to be a good weight and pretty healthy


Maybe its because everyone feeds out of a bowl that makes the dinners look bigger. I'm afraid I just chuck mine on the floor in two separate heaps, then wipe round when they've eaten. If I feed out of a bowl, they just inhale it.


----------



## pogo

Well as i have many snakes i also have a freezer for their food as well  haha anyway, I have many frozen rodents and such in the freezer, so... the boys just had their first day old chick, baby quail and hamster! I no not many people would feed them especially the hamster but hey ho, Harv was abit confused to begin with and Chance didn't even stop to look at what i'd just given him  no photos as i didn't think many people would appreciate it.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was minced lamb, veg and acv.

Dinner was butchers off cuts!


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was chicken wings and pig skin. Dinner was scraps from the fishmongers!


----------



## babycham2002

Willow had two frozen chicken carcasses

The boys had wainwrights and wholewheat pasta, In the vain hope that the heavy carbs will make them sleepy and forget that Willow is in season so they stop screeching their heads off.


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Well as i have many snakes i also have a freezer for their food as well  haha anyway, I have many frozen rodents and such in the freezer, so... the boys just had their first day old chick, baby quail and hamster! I no not many people would feed them especially the hamster but hey ho, Harv was abit confused to begin with and Chance didn't even stop to look at what i'd just given him  no photos as i didn't think many people would appreciate it.


lol how many snakes? I used to sit the rats peeking out the drawers they weren't meant to be in so i could frighten people :thumbup:

I wouldn't have a problem seeing the chicks and quail....seeing a dog eat a hamster is a bit weird though 

Oh and to keep in tone with the thread...just you all wait and see what Tummels getting tomorrow!!! OH brought him something VERY special and he was going nuts for it  He's having a chicken carcass and wings for brekkie and the surprise thingy for dinner


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> lol how many snakes? I used to sit the rats peeking out the drawers they weren't meant to be in so i could frighten people :thumbup:
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem seeing the chicks and quail....seeing a dog eat a hamster is a bit weird though
> 
> Oh and to keep in tone with the thread...just you all wait and see what Tummels getting tomorrow!!! OH brought him something VERY special and he was going nuts for it  He's having a chicken carcass and wings for brekkie and the surprise thingy for dinner


Haha at the moment i have 17 snakes  yer didn't think many people would like it so i didn't bother taking photos, might do next time if people are interested!


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Haha at the moment i have 17 snakes  yer didn't think many people would like it so i didn't bother taking photos, might do next time if people are interested!


17!!! lol i had 8  and 6 lizards and a tortoise :001_cool:

When i have my own place i will have reptiles again...funnily enough i miss the aggressive snakes i had the most :confused1: must be because i could handle them with no major issues and they had to be the 2 most stunning snakes i owned


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> 17!!! lol i had 8  and 6 lizards and a tortoise :001_cool:
> 
> When i have my own place i will have reptiles again...funnily enough i miss the aggressive snakes i had the most :confused1: must be because i could handle them with no major issues and they had to be the 2 most stunning snakes i owned


Well i have and theres a list!

17 snakes
5 geckos
1 tarantula
2 frogs
5 toads
2 snails
2 millipedes
1 hedgehog
2 hamsters
2 guinea pigs
and 2 doggies 

so not many


----------



## pogo

Oooh and what snakes did you have anyway?


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Oooh and what snakes did you have anyway?


lol i had an 06 male and 09 female royal python(female was possibly a genetic stripe but we never bred her so don't know).

An 08 BCC X BCI...he was utterly beautiful(even had boa breeders telling me how gorgeous he was) but wasn't handled until we got him in mid 2009 so was very nervous about handling...i got bitten a fair few times but hey ho thats a risk i had to take.

An 08 African House Snake...wasn't really mine i was fostering her for a local reptile shop until they found an owner(she was very undersized).

An 09 female normal burmese python...burms are one of my favourite snakes so when my local shop got 3 in(2 boys and a girl) i had to have one...she came with mites which spread and didn't feed for ages but once we got her going with feeding it was scary!!! She was just under 9ft when we sold her(massive for a 1 year old burm but she wasn't overfed, just big).

An 09 male BCI, the sweetest snake i had, he was extremely friendly and loved being handled, he also loved his food 

AND

An 09 female sorong barneck scrub python....hell in a shoelace as she was also known....she was my christmas present from OH and dear lord was she aggressive!!! I handled her twice a day every day and she became very calm with me...i could only handle her when OH wasn't in the room though as any sudden movements made her tense  to be honest if she'd gotten to 14ft(not uncommon for these snakes) it would have been tricky for me to handle her alone  she was one of 3 of this kind of scrub(the other 2 were her brothers from London) in Scotland and finding a home where i knew she'd be properly cared for was a nightmare as everyone just wanted the rare snake...luckily i rehomed her to a man who breeds retics, burms and carpet pythons so he had a fair idea of what he was getting himself into 

Theres pictures of them all in the "pics of your snakes" thread in snakes if you're feeling nosey...what snakes do you have?


----------



## pogo

http://www.petforums.co.uk/reptile-photo-galleries/186322-my-zoo.html

Thats a thread with all of them init, some are really old photos, but you get the idea!

I have 4 male corns all different ages.
'10 tiny female childrens python, who is still an assist feeder and has never grown since she was born.
'10 albino house snake, she's technically my OH's, but she's gorgeous
'10 male royal, nosy little thing!
'09 male trinket, wanting a lady friend for him!
'10 male BCI x hog island boa
'10 female hog island boa
'10 female MBK
'07 white lipped python who i would love to breed but theres so little of them I can't find a female for him 
'10 hognose
'11 black blood python - he's evil!
'07 honduran milksnake
'10 and '07 black ratsnakes - mum and son, mum is an albino!

And that's everyone for now  i'm hoping for an albino burm, yellow anaconda and dwarf retic in the next few years!


----------



## ballybee

Awww I'm pretty jealous now...funnily enough the guy who bred the scrub had a pair of White lips going as well(that's how we found the scrub, we originally asked about them or a young lavender albino retic) and that's a snake I've always loved!!!

Black blood.... lol I love them but I'm not willing to take on an angry one


----------



## pogo

I no a few people with a pair or trio but no one is selling at the minute! hmmm now they are gorgeous retics!

Mines just a young 'un at the minute but evil! although much better now lol


----------



## SLB

We're feeding dogs reptiles now? 

 :lol:

Thats a thing - can dogs eat frogs - we eat frogs legs? A squished frog up the road got me pondering..


----------



## Tanya1989

SLB said:


> We're feeding dogs reptiles now?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Thats a thing - can dogs eat frogs - we eat frogs legs? A squished frog up the road got me pondering..


If you are assured its a frog and not a toad, I suppose, although I wouldn't like to risk it... and ts just damn yukky :scared:


----------



## Malmum

Been busy with Bruce and his surgery so just chucked in............

Some carcasses and tripe chunks for the big guys.









And some chicken, belly pork and veg for the little ones.


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> We're feeding dogs reptiles now?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Thats a thing - can dogs eat frogs - we eat frogs legs? A squished frog up the road got me pondering..


haha not reptiles but the food i have in the freezer that i feed my snakes


----------



## Malmum

We have various reps here too. My daughter has a Royal python, a corn snake, a martinique tarantula, a chille rose tarantula, two madagaskan leaf frogs, two long nosed horned frogs, one whites tree frog, four argentinian horned frogs, two leopard gheko's and a large rainbow crab - called Mr Snipps who lives on the fridge in our kitchen and takes food from your fingers, I love that guy!


----------



## lucyandsandy

Well I am finally going to venture into a chinese supermarket today, hopefully they will have some delightful things otherwise I am going to be very disappointed!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Salmon for brekky here:


----------



## Dogless

Brekky was duck mince. Not worth posting a pic as it was not very exciting!!


----------



## ballybee

Well Tummels having a full day of raw meals today(first time, usually it's kibble for one meal but OH brought home some lovely goodies yesterday). Breakfast was some of the meatiest chicken backs(what on earth is a chicken back? I thought it was a carcass) i've ever seen!!! Tummel was chuffed to bits 










It looks like a lot but that was about 600g of meat and bones(and some had their livers still too...wooo). Dinner will be half a rack of venison ribs(OH brought me a whole ribcage cut in half) and an egg :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

Breakfast was fish and frozen liver, and for tea turkey wing and a few chicken wings


----------



## SLB

Louie has Chicken carcass and beef chunks. Benjie has chicken carcass and heart chunks..


----------



## ballybee

Heres Tummels dinner while it's still here 










A couple of the ribs fell off last night so Tummel got them for a bedtime treat  the poor boy thinks i'm teasing him he's lying facing the windowsill staring at his bowl hopefully, not long now though so i'll get some pictures of him eating as well :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> Heres Tummels dinner while it's still here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of the ribs fell off last night so Tummel got them for a bedtime treat  the poor boy thinks i'm teasing him he's lying facing the windowsill staring at his bowl hopefully, not long now though so i'll get some pictures of him eating as well :thumbup:


Wow jealous! that's a proper rack of ribs!


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Wow jealous! that's a proper rack of ribs!


lol it looks huge in the bowl  If you have any local game dealers near you i'm sure they'd sell off bits and bobs that would otherwise be binned(i asked my OH last night and he thinks they definately would(he's a butcher but is qualified as a game dealer too) and for not a lot of money too....i'm just lucky as my OH's butchers will happily take deer and carve them up for customers so Tummel gets lovely leftovers :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow

How big is Tummel and how much raw do you feed him normally? Ribby meals are a favourite here


----------



## ballybee

GoldenShadow said:


> How big is Tummel and how much raw do you feed him normally? Ribby meals are a favourite here


Tummel is around the 43Kg mark(not entirely sure of his exact weight at the moment) and he gets at least 1 raw meal a week(he's had chicken, rabbit and venison plenty of times before) which usually weighs 400-600g depending on what it is he's getting(the chickens my OH gets in at his work are quite small) and has done since March this year  I'd love to switch him onto full BARF but i'm very worried about the liver/offal measurements, ideally in the future i'd love to do raw Mon-Fri then kibble or wet at the weekends to ensure he's getting everything he needs but right now it isn't possible.

Well we're almost an hour later(Tummel gets his dinner at 4.30) and Tummel is just polishing off the last bit of his ribs(and spine/sinews etc)...i think he liked it although he got a bit confused with all the different angles his food was at  He is really excellent at crunching bones into mince I must say


----------



## Dogless

Tonight's dinner was turkey necks and veg - forgot to take a pic .


----------



## sailor

Wagg and chicken wings for breakfast, 2 Lamb ribs to snack on for lunch. 
No tea, because its still defrosting 

(OMG, I just thought I forgot to clean the floor after the lamb ribs... looks like we will all die from germs shortly! ... Im thinking out loud again aint I ... )


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was turkey wings, and for tea they've got venison mince from the butchers - a saturday night treat


----------



## lucyandsandy

I have got some CHICKEN FEET!! I am so excited


----------



## dvnbiker

better you never thought you would be saying that LOL

today as been boring as I have been out training most of the day so just NI working turkey mince today.


----------



## pogo

lucyandsandy said:


> I have got some CHICKEN FEET!! I am so excited


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lucyandsandy

dvnbiker said:


> better you never thought you would be saying that LOL
> 
> today as been boring as I have been out training most of the day so just NI working turkey mince today.


True! Even more surprised to see myself getting disappointed that I didn't find anymore different things like duck tongues etc


----------



## borderkp

tea was a mix of beef tongue and heart






ok so the pic is of all the tongue and heart.. maddie only had a v small part off it lol


----------



## lucyandsandy

borderkp said:


> tea was a mix of beef tongue and heart
> 
> ok so the pic is of all the tongue and heart.. maddie only had a v small part off it lol


OMG they are massive!


----------



## borderkp

lucyandsandy said:


> OMG they are massive!


i was suprised lol had the tongue before which freeked the kids out lol. but the 2 of them together weighed loads (wish my scales didn't need a new battery) i did offer the heart to kids to disect for a biology lesson but they declined my offer


----------



## lucyandsandy

Breakfast today was chicken feet, heart, carrot and salmon oil.
I put the salmon oil over the carrots to try to get her to eat them but it didn't work she just licked it off!
I thought we were going to have our first fail with chicken feet but she was just saving them for last. Currently she is carrying half of one arounf the house deciding where to eat it


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast today was tripe and fish mince with probiotic yoghurt and ACV. Gone in the blink of an eye :scared:.


----------



## sailor

Boring breakfast, but the dogs werent complaining!
Wagg and eggs (1 whole, 1 cracked open and mixed into the dry food)










aaaaan Sailor eagerly waiting in the background! I can assure you the bowl isnt really 4 times the size of his head :lol:


----------



## SixStar

Sunday is our rest day here, the dogs only get very light meals.

Breakfast was egg, honey and probiotic yoghurt with a whole carrot. Tea will be a small amount of chicken wings.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

This mornings was rollmop herrings and an egg sprinkled with turmeric.


----------



## sailor

A chicken wing each to snack on for lunch MMMM


----------



## pogo

The boys had chicken thighs for breaky and lamb ribs for tea  mmmm


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Sorry no pics from here but I think it's all stuff I've taken pics of before.

Yesterdays breakfast was minced lamb veggies and acv. Dinner was poultry necks.

Todays breakfast was minced rabbit, whole egg, acv and left over roast potatoes. Dinner tonight will be pilchards in tomato sauce


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Oh and they've just had a snack of kongs filled with baked beans, biscuits and peanut butter!!!! yum yum yum!


----------



## SLB

Just rabbit mince and egg tonight..not too interesting..


----------



## sailor

For tea, we have..... Flopsy, Mopsy and Cottontail  deeeeeelicious!










Dogs were going mental because they stunk to high heaven (been sat defrosting for a day!) and I couldnt get them out the bag and take a photo quick enough because I was retching :lol:

Had to leave Ace in the kitchen with his and kicked Sailor outside to eat his, to avoid fights over this highley prized meal!

Heres Sailor, not looking happy about me chasing him to take a photo.
I never bother him when his eating and he knows he has to go to the back end the garden if he wants peace to eat, so he couldnt understand why I was following him :lol:


----------



## Dogless

A nice shoulder of lamb that I found in the bargain meat bit of Morrison's :thumbup:.


----------



## lucyandsandy

Boring chicken mince, egg and peas tonight for Sandy.


----------



## lucyandsandy

Sorry if this is a stupid question but what is ACV?


----------



## Goblin

Certainly not stupid. I would have a guess at Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## Dogless

lucyandsandy said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but what is ACV?





Goblin said:


> Certainly not stupid. I would have a guess at Apple Cider Vinegar.


Exactly that - sorry I was lazy .


----------



## SLB

What to give Louie for tomorrow..

I have:

Beef and Heart
Beef and Liver
Tripe and Oily fish
Minced rabbit
Chicken carcasses
Beef chunks
Heart Chunks

Any ideas - I can't be bothered to think :lol:


----------



## lucylastic

Haven't posted photos for a few days because it's been much of the same. But tonight we had minced fish, spinach and natural yogurt.


----------



## lucyandsandy

Ooooh, what are the benefits of apple cider vinegar!!!???


----------



## lucyandsandy

SLB said:


> What to give Louie for tomorrow..
> 
> I have:
> 
> Beef and Heart
> Beef and Liver
> Tripe and Oily fish
> Minced rabbit
> Chicken carcasses
> Beef chunks
> Heart Chunks
> 
> Any ideas - I can't be bothered to think :lol:


A bit of everything, he would love that


----------



## bearcub

SLB said:


> What to give Louie for tomorrow..
> 
> I have:
> 
> Beef and Heart
> Beef and Liver
> Tripe and Oily fish
> Minced rabbit
> Chicken carcasses
> Beef chunks
> Heart Chunks
> 
> Any ideas - I can't be bothered to think :lol:


Get the tripe and oily fish out the way! Save yourself from the smell! :scared:


----------



## SLB

That's what my Sister picked for him :lol: It stinks even frozen! I've cut it out of the bag it came in so I didn't have to do it when it was defrosted! Thank god the dogs have a pantry!


----------



## Dogless

lucyandsandy said:


> Ooooh, what are the benefits of apple cider vinegar!!!???


Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar - The Top 6


----------



## LexiLou2

Mine had tripe for breakfast (retch) and chicken chunks, liver and veg for tea.
I have run out of probiotic yoghurt, this is the first day since starting raw Lexi hasn't had probiotic yoghurt and I am keeping my fingers crossed that she copes ok. Her stomach in general seems alot stronger in general (she stole a prawn cracker last night and I was thinking we would have loads of issues and.....nothing!!).

Tomorrow its lamb mince for breakfast and chicken carcusses for tea.


----------



## terencesmum

Terence had flash-fried liver, some cooked chicken bits (off our roast) and veg for his tea. 1 chicken wing and half a mackerel for his breakfast tomorrow, tripe chunks (yuk) for lunch and haven't decided about tea yet


----------



## lucyandsandy

A nice lamb chop for breakfast today!


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was heart, mackerel, an egg and ACV.


----------



## SLB

ACV also gets rid of weepy eyes if I remember correctly


----------



## sailor

For breakfast.... handful of dog food and chicken wing.

This ACV stuff sounds like a miracle cure for EVERYTHING!


----------



## lucyandsandy

Hmmm I am thinking about getting some but would I have to give it daily?
I have noticed something the last few days. Up until about 3 weeks ago I was feeding mostly the DAF minces and chicken wings until I becames more confident.

I now think that I wouldn't recommend feeding mostly the minces as I have seen such a difference in Sandy since feeding differently (if that makes sense!!) i.e. she doesn't smell anymore, her poos have changed etc also it's more fun!

She still gets fed the odd mince but with bits added. It's nice to enjoy feeding your dog than just plonking anything down 

Looking foward to my raw2go order tomorrow for the ducks wings and chicken necks! I need to get out more.....


----------



## Dogless

SLB said:


> ACV also gets rid of weepy eyes if I remember correctly


A friend uses it for tear stains in her dog and reckons it does the job!


----------



## SLB

Dogless said:


> A friend uses it for tear stains in her dog and reckons it does the job!


I knew of two Cavs that had it in their water and they never had weepy eyes after that. I need to get some for Louie - he's always got sleep in his eyes and Benjie's started with weepy eyes too.. Cold tea just isn't cutting it any more!


----------



## pogo

Breakfast for the boys today was a chicken carcass's


----------



## ballybee

Haven't got any pictures but yesterday my OH shot a roe buck so Tummel now has

-4 shanks
-1 ribcage
-1 spine
-1 neck
- trimmings
- heart, liver and kidneys
- 4 feet for a chewy snack

And my OH's going to get lots of goodies from his work for Tummel as the manager is off this week so he can take some of the stuff instead of sending it back to the main shop as waste :lol:

Depending on what OH brings(hopefully lots of chicken bits and maybe some lamb and pig bits too) i might put Tummel on raw diet for a week and see how he gets on(i know he can't live on venison and chicken and offal but i'd like to see how he'd take to being on raw constantly :scared:


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was leftovers from yesterdays roast dinner - my son and his girlfriend were meant to be coming but had to cancel at last minute so I had lots leftover! They also had some extra raw veg to bulk it out.

Dinner will be tripe.


----------



## sailor

Not raw I know, but hey its variety..... cheese on toast to snack on for lunch :confused1:
My Son is off school and when he went to make lunch, thats what he gave them.... despite the pig skin being sat in the fridge waiting :lol:


----------



## SLB

sailor said:


> Not raw I know, but hey its variety..... cheese on toast to snack on for lunch :confused1:
> My Son is off school and when he went to make lunch, thats what he gave them.... despite the pig skin being sat in the fridge waiting :lol:


Mine had leftover pizza for breakfast the other morning..


----------



## sailor

SLB said:


> Mine had leftover pizza for breakfast the other morning..


I feel better knowing that!

I wasnt too hard on my Son, atleast it was brown bread! Next time when I say "give the dogs their lunch" I will make sure I state what it is he has to give them for lunch


----------



## pogo

Where does everyone get their ACV from preferably online?


----------



## lucyandsandy

Just prepared dinner which will be minced tripe, kidney, salmon oil and probio yog. 
I am a bit concerned as Sandy's skin is very dry and flaky (where she has been scratching) at the moment so looking for some homeopathic remedies for this. I am trying the salmon oil but do you think AVC would help with this too as I see you can make a spray from it to spray affected areas.


----------



## pogo

Today's tea are my amazing 40p trotters! bargain!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

wow 40p that is a bargain :thumbsup:


----------



## terencesmum

Out of interest, how old your doglets before you gave them trotters and bigger bones? So far, we are only giving little bones, but eventually I'd like him to have some "bonier bones" if you see what I mean? Terence is 16 weeks now. He is a BIG staffie (already weighs 10kg ) and has had no problems with any bones so far.


----------



## pogo

Harvey was 15 weeks when he had his first trotter albeit smaller then the one he has had today though  Harvey at 16 weeks was actually 15kg! so he was a BIG boy


----------



## niki

I've ordered some trotters for lulu. They should be here on Wednesday so hopefully we'll have some interesting photos of her tackling them for the first time. 

Mine was not 40p!!! More like £2.50 for two.


----------



## terencesmum

pogo said:


> Harvey was 15 weeks when he had his first trotter albeit smaller then the one he has had today though  Harvey at 16 weeks was actually 15kg! so he was a BIG boy


:eek6::eek6::eek6:
That is mahoossive!!!! Everybody keeps commenting on how big he is, but 15kg is ENORMOUS. Mind, I do like a big dog. 
So, where did you get the trotters??


----------



## borderkp

niki said:


> I've ordered some trotters for lulu. They should be here on Wednesday so hopefully we'll have some interesting photos of her tackling them for the first time.
> 
> Mine was not 40p!!! More like £2.50 for two.


not quite 40p (unless you hit lucky) but they are cheaper than that if you can get to a morrisons


----------



## niki

borderkp said:


> not quite 40p (unless you hit lucky) but they are cheaper than that if you can get to a morrisons


Yeah we have a morrisons near us but didn't realise they sold anything like that!


----------



## borderkp

yep trotters, whole lambs hearts, often lamb bones, as well as diced lamb or ox heart


----------



## pogo

terencesmum said:


> :eek6::eek6::eek6:
> That is mahoossive!!!! Everybody keeps commenting on how big he is, but 15kg is ENORMOUS. Mind, I do like a big dog.
> So, where did you get the trotters??


I got my original ones from landywoods, as they are quite small, but my 40p ones are from the local chinese supermarket they have them all the time


----------



## babycham2002

borderkp said:


> yep trotters, whole lambs hearts, often lamb bones, as well as diced lamb or ox heart


and kidneys and pig skin and chicken livers if your lucky


----------



## niki

Ooh will deffo have to go for a look. I may have to wait a few weeks though as I think I've ordered enough food to fill both my freezers and next doors too!


----------



## Dogless

pogo said:


> Where does everyone get their ACV from preferably online?


I got mine from an Amazon seller in the end as postage on a company that I had been recommended was a bit steep. This may help too: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/192845-apple-cider-vinegar.html



lucyandsandy said:


> Just prepared dinner which will be minced tripe, kidney, salmon oil and probio yog.
> I am a bit concerned as Sandy's skin is very dry and flaky (where she has been scratching) at the moment so looking for some homeopathic remedies for this. I am trying the salmon oil but do you think AVC would help with this too as I see you can make a spray from it to spray affected areas.


I only use it enterally so wouldn't like to say....

Tonight's dinner was chicken carcasses, liver and veg.


----------



## Dogless

borderkp said:


> yep trotters, whole lambs hearts, often lamb bones, as well as diced lamb or ox heart


Our Morrison's doesn't do whole hearts or trotters - they said they used to when I asked but don't any longer.

I get free trotters, bones etc from my local butcher though :thumbsup:.


----------



## Keeshondmummy

Do Morrisions still sell Sprats? I just found this thread and I would love to see Faythe try and eat some


----------



## SLB

sailor said:


> I feel better knowing that!
> 
> I wasnt too hard on my Son, atleast it was brown bread! Next time when I say "give the dogs their lunch" I will make sure I state what it is he has to give them for lunch


Oh my dogs get their fair share of junk food - Louie had chippy chips, a bit of cheese burger and kebab meat the other night as well as a rabbit leg.. I had starved him from 3pm Tuesday afternoon till 9pm wednesday evening (training day wednesday - need him hungry!)
They don't have junk often and they get half a sausage each when OH has chippy and corners off my cheese on toast and sausage sandwiches.. Not a lot though.. it sounds a lot but they don't have it all the time..

:lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast this morning was minced tripe with leftover roast dinner and acv (I get mine from Scats)










and dinner this evening was chicken wings:










nom nom nom...


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> I got mine from an Amazon seller in the end as postage on a company that I had been recommended was a bit steep. This may help too: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/192845-apple-cider-vinegar.html
> 
> I only use it enterally so wouldn't like to say....
> 
> Tonight's dinner was chicken carcasses, liver and veg.


Thanks duck


----------



## lucyandsandy

Keeshondmummy said:


> Do Morrisions still sell Sprats? I just found this thread and I would love to see Faythe try and eat some


Yes they do, about 60p I think for 8-10


----------



## Keeshondmummy

lucyandsandy said:


> Yes they do, about 60p I think for 8-10


Awesome!!! Im going there tomorrow for certain! Im so excited lol


----------



## cinnamontoast

Sprats at Morrisons? I'm going!

Tonight's tea was tinned pilchards, egg, chicken mince, pig liver, beef kidney and lamb tripe.









Brig has to have his all mixed up or he won't eat his supplement


----------



## lucyandsandy

Heart and probio yog for breakfast this morning.
I shoulg have taken a photo of my kitchen yesterday, I cut up the last of my raw2go order, it was a bloodbath!! Looking foward to my new order arriving today as it's completely different to my last one.


----------



## SLB

Louie has Chciken carcass and Sardine fillet for dinner tonight, will the fish be alright, I left it out to defrost over night and I'm a bit worried that it won't be ok?

Does anyone know where I could get some day old chicks?


----------



## cinnamontoast

Fish should be fine if you put it in fridge. 

Chcks to feed the dog?! They sell them frozen in some pet shops near me.


----------



## bearcub

Got to say I've never heard of feeding chicks to dogs before


----------



## SLB

My friend does it and I thought it would be a lighter meal for after training. He gets big meals on Tuesdays and nothing until 9pm Wednesday except hotdogs and kibble for training..

It's not in the fridge but it's in the pantry with my freezer - it's a chilled room - should be alright though shouldn't it? (the fish)

All images that aren't showing have been moved;
http://photobucket.com/rawfoodmeals

Tonights meal:
Chicken carcass and Sardines


----------



## lucyandsandy

Tripe chunks for dinner tonight!


----------



## GoldenShadow

You can get chicks from a lot of online places, my god parents get them as they've got owls. Berriewoods do em 

Frozen Food - Berriewood Pet Supplies

Heart for brekky here:


----------



## SLB

I'll ring up the fish and reptile shop and find out before I order.. but thank you  Berriewoods is going to be saved in my favourites though


----------



## sailor

I need more batteries for my camera! and reminders for this thread!

Breakfast was handful of dog food and tuna in brine.
Tea will be beef mince and chicken wings.


----------



## lucyandsandy

I think I have gone a bit mad with my raw2go order 
Sandy has in our freezer,

Tripe chunks
Chicken necks
Duck wings
Beef chunks
Lamb bones
Something I can't decipher what it is!!
Rabbit mince
Chicken feet
Liver
Kidney
Heart
Chicken mince
Tripe and oily fish mince
Sprats

Do you think this is enough!!? I have taken photo's 
I know the mince can only be stored for 3 months but what about the bones etc is that the same?


----------



## babycham2002

wow thats a lot lol
cool stuff


duck wings?
really?
from rawtogo, oooo


----------



## SLB

Sardine fillet didn't go down so well yet tinned ones do :? :shock:


























































So back to the drawing board on Fish.. And Still getting used to eating on a towel.

That's nothing compared to my order :lol: (from elsewhere)

*Minces*:
- Beef and liver
- Beef and heart
- Lamb and Beef Tripe
*Whole foods*:
- Duck necks
- Whole Rabbits
*Chunks*:
- Beef
- Heart
*Other*:
- Mixed beef bones
- Lamb ribs

I get chicken carcasses from a friend..


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Oh bless Louie, he really doesn't look impressed does he! 

My two won't eat raw fish either but they love the tinned stuff so I just stick to that with them now 

No pics today but the terrible twins had minced rabbit, yoghurt and acv for breakfast and they will be having poultry necks for dins :arf:


----------



## GoldenShadow

I'm lucky in that my dogs love raw fish. Tinned stuff doesn't work out any cheaper and with Roo's skin I am giving them a fair bit of fish. I'm glad they like it, salmon heads from Morrisons are a nice 10 mins plus of chewing to give their teeth a good going over!


----------



## SLB

Just to let you know I've started a blog, so the whole world can read about it from the second week in  And I can add in bits and bobs of information 

If anyone's interested in reading it so far I'll put a link up. 

 I'll still be posting on the forums though - in more detail and more pictures..


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> I'll ring up the fish and reptile shop and find out before I order.. but thank you  Berriewoods is going to be saved in my favourites though


I feed my two day old chicks i posted about it earlier in this thread, i also feed them quails, rats/mice/hamsters etc i get them with my order for my snakes from an online reptile supplier! The next thing i'm going to try them on is guinea pigs!

Todays food was chicken thighs for breaky and lamb ribs for tea


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> Just to let you know I've started a blog, so the whole world can read about it from the second week in  And I can add in bits and bobs of information
> 
> If anyone's interested in reading it so far I'll put a link up.
> 
> I'll still be posting on the forums though - in more detail and more pictures..


I'll have a read


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> Louie has Chciken carcass and Sardine fillet for dinner tonight, will the fish be alright, I left it out to defrost over night and I'm a bit worried that it won't be ok?
> 
> Does anyone know where I could get some day old chicks?


Internet Reptile - Live food & Reptile supplies in one easy to use online reptile shop and
Home Page

are the two i use


----------



## niki

pogo said:


> I'll have a read


Me too! :thumbsup: x


----------



## GoldenShadow

Chicken carcasses for tea here:


----------



## SLB

pogo said:


> I feed my two day old chicks i posted about it earlier in this thread, i also feed them quails, rats/mice/hamsters etc i get them with my order for my snakes from an online reptile supplier! The next thing i'm going to try them on is guinea pigs!
> 
> Todays food was chicken thighs for breaky and lamb ribs for tea


Tried to feed Sadie a hamster once - she made friends with it 











pogo said:


> I'll have a read





niki said:


> Me too! :thumbsup: x


Louie's BAD Diet

 It's only from week 2 though..


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> Tried to feed Sadie a hamster once - she made friends with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louie's BAD Diet
> 
> It's only from week 2 though..


haha love it! nah my two were given ones from the freezer  they love them! but spent ages delicately taking them apart while they ate them


----------



## pogo

:thumbsup: like the blog! I might start mine own, it's a great idea


----------



## SLB

I couldn't feed them, hamsters were my first ever pet. Same with rabbits reared for food - I'd rather feed wild - that way I don't feel guilty :lol: and the smell is different so no killing sprees in my garden if I feed wild 

Have thought about GP's though, a member elsewhere has said this too, she's like full on raw feeder - she raises her own quails for her dogs - don't think I could do that either..


----------



## pogo

well i have pet hamsters and guinea pigs at the minute and have kept rabbits but it doesn't bother me and the boys are no different with hamsters having now eaten some lol


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Nooooooooooooo POGO please don't feed them GP's :cryin::cryin::cryin:

They were my fav childhood pet.

I can't cope with the thought of the hamsters and day old chicks either.

If you post pictures can you give me a warning first please!!!!


----------



## pogo

I keep guinea pigs have done for years, but i get them as one of my snakes is too big for the largest rats so eats rabbits/guinea pigs etc. 

I didn't post any photos of them eating hamsters etc but if i did i'd put a warning up don't worry!


----------



## Marley boy

marley had minced beef and an egg for tea


----------



## Dogless

Necks (duck I think! ) and veg for dinner here.


----------



## SLB

Pogo - don't think I could do hamsters..OH wouldn't allow it anyway - I'm surprised I get away with feeding rabbits - he's the one who loves them so much! :lol:


----------



## pogo

Haha suppose it's not for everyone, but as i have them anyway they are a good addition to the boys diet every now and again!


----------



## wyntersmum

brekky was minced tripe (normaly chunks) and 2 ice cube size lamb mince (im getting him used to is slooooooowly lol oh and a drink of goats milk which he got very used to and sits waiting for it after his brekky lol
dinner was 4 chicken wings.
and for tea was chicken mince.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was pig heads - they won't be having any dinner after those! 

They'll have a very small snack for supper though - a dribble of goats milk and a few pieces of Orijen.


----------



## ballybee

Not a meal, just a snack for Tummel










1 roe foot :lol: Tummel carried it from the kitchen right up to our room, OH then lobbed it downstairs so i could get a picture of him carrying it upstairs(hence the look of shock in this picture)


----------



## Dogless

ballybee said:


> Not a meal, just a snack for Tummel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 roe foot :lol: Tummel carried it from the kitchen right up to our room, OH then lobbed it downstairs so i could get a picture of him carrying it upstairs(hence the look of shock in this picture)


Poor Tum, his lovely face tells a story there....bet he wondered why on earth his snack got thrown down the stairs :scared: :lol:.


----------



## ballybee

Dogless said:


> Poor Tum, his lovely face tells a story there....bet he wondered why on earth his snack got thrown down the stairs :scared: :lol:.


lol i think he was wondering that too...he's going really slowly with it as it's still got skin on it(he's not used to eating skin) but he's lying here beside me gnawing away happily on the bit of bone and sinew uncovered :thumbsup:


----------



## pogo

Yum yum!


----------



## lucylastic

Tripe chunks with some minced lamb and half a banana for dessert.


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Yum yum!


lol it's all gone now, he ripped the foot off and ate that then left the bone :scared: so bone's gone in the bin but he ate all the skin/flesh(not much on a foot)/sinew(the wee toes were splaying as he was pulling the tendon  )/cartilage and some bones and the wee hooves too


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> lol it's all gone now, he ripped the foot off and ate that then left the bone :scared: so bone's gone in the bin but he ate all the skin/flesh(not much on a foot)/sinew(the wee toes were splaying as he was pulling the tendon  )/cartilage and some bones and the wee hooves too


Sounds yummy :lol:


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Sounds yummy :lol:


It must have been...he's sulking now....think he wants more venison so guess who'll be posting a raw meal picture tomorrow


----------



## pogo

Awww I no that sulky mood when they realise they aren't get any more food  haha


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Awww I no that sulky mood when they realise they aren't get any more food  haha


lol i've never had to deal with it before, Tummel usually eats what he's given then has a snooze(maybe it's the colder weather as i haven't really thought about increasing his food yet) but tonight he's lying staring at me, then OH, then having a whinge to himself :lol:

Maybe he needs a pee?? He hasn't been out since about 4pm so i might ask him if thats the problem


----------



## pogo

Haha well no matter how much i give these to they always act like i'm starving them  

:lol: aye that might be it


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Haha well no matter how much i give these to they always act like i'm starving them
> 
> :lol: aye that might be it


He did need a pee  silly me...now he's settling for a snooze


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> He did need a pee  silly me...now he's settling for a snooze


 poor Tummel he was clearly desperate! haha :lol:


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> poor Tummel he was clearly desperate! haha :lol:


It wasn't a big pee by Tummels standards, I do find he does pee more after eating venison...strange boy


----------



## pogo

indeed very strange boy :lol:


----------



## lucyandsandy

We had lamb bones for breakfast this morning. Last night Sandy took a bone outside to eat and a seagull stole it  I ofund it in my front garden on my way back from work later that evening!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced white fish, whole egg, yoghurt and acv for breakfast.

I've just got the spine (think it's lamb) out of the freezer to defrost for tonights tea... could be interesting, I may have to video it for you as Branston does have the funniest reaction to anything new, especially if it involves lamb


----------



## SLB

Tonight is beef and heart chunks - photo coming later.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Not today, but a couple of days ago, the girls all had lites, as we'd ordered a couple of lambs for us and friends from the local farmer. I got the rib cages and lites to chop up for the girls, they loved it!


----------



## lucyandsandy

Well 4 hours later and Sandy is still trying to munch through the lamb bones! She keeps giving up and going back to them. They are not big but she is finding it hard, should I carry on with these or leave them?


----------



## pogo

What sort of bone is it, because mine sometimes get a really tough bit at the end if the ribs I give them which they do manage after a few mins but not all dogs can get through the same bones.


----------



## Malmum

Bit of a mish mash today, leftover bits and pieces from yesterday really. Chicken mince, belly pork, breast of lamb, flash fried liver and veg. 










Tonight we will be sharing chickens, the crowns for us and the legs and backs for them.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was turkey drumsticks for the big dogs, and chicken wings for the little one. Dinner is whole mackerel, heart and spleen.


----------



## ballybee

Whats a lite? lol i've never heard of them before  Here's some pictures of Tummel enjoying his foot last night and then his venison this morning...my lovely OH(i'm in a good mood with him today) left 4 portioned up meals in the fridge for Tummel(he portioned everything up last night for the freezer) and not only did he do that...he put a handful of the offcuts into each bag so it's more meaty 

So, todays breakfast was roe ribs with a handful of meat, theres also a shank there but i took it away so he could have it for tea with some offal(i'm thinking just a bit of liver tonight as he's not had anything other than rabbit offal before).


















and brekkie(minus the shank)


----------



## ballybee

Good news....tried Tummel on a bit of roe liver and some heart and he scoffed the lot  so he's got about 200g of liver and 150-200g of heart as well as his shank for tea :lol:


----------



## pogo

Breaky for the boys was turkey wing


----------



## SLB

Beef Chunks and Heart chunk.










Trapped him in the narrow bit - so he ate on the towel 

































Sorry about the picture quality - camera's playing up!


----------



## lucyandsandy

I have no idea what bone it what bone it was apart from it being lamb! It did look quite hard though. They were from raw2go I ordered two bags one was made up of mainly meaty ribs and the other one was full of cut bones that look like a part of an arm ending in a joint and weren't very meaty.
She can eat the ribs fine but she has struggled with the other ones.


----------



## pogo

lucyandsandy said:


> I have no idea what bone it what bone it was apart from it being lamb! It did look quite hard though. They were from raw2go I ordered two bags one was made up of mainly meaty ribs and the other one was full of cut bones that look like a part of an arm ending in a joint and weren't very meaty.
> She can eat the ribs fine but she has struggled with the other ones.


Not sure i haven't ordered from them before :confused1:


----------



## pogo

Todays tea was a whole mackerel each!


----------



## dvnbiker

lamb bones from rawtogo tend to be a mish mash - sometimes I get loads of ribs and then others I dont get any so I tend to order from natural instinct as they have plenty of meat on them and can use them as a meal. 

this morning brekkie was sardines in tom sauce and tonight is chicken wings - the ones from sainsburys are huge.


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Todays tea was a whole mackerel each!


Cheesy peeps!!! Either you have teeny dogs or massive mackeral :scared: Actually Tummels pretty big so maybe it's normal mackeral and dogs that are smaller than Tummel  Tummel needs 2 whole mackeral to make a meal


----------



## decoratedlady08

babycham2002 said:


> no bowl photos tonight
> however
> Percy does have a tencency to carry his dinner around the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this was tonights location


Looks like he fancied a romantic meal for one with flowers  tonight


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

No pictures mine had pigs heart tonight.

So far everything I have given they have wolfed down and not turned there noses up at all- although Monty sometimes gets a bit perplexed with bones if they are not the normal ribs or wings.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Pogo love the way you put the fish in the bowls  was that just to take pictures!!

Must say nice bit of Mackerel they had for their tea.:thumbup:


----------



## niki

Well my first proper order was delivered today so we can start taking part now! :thumbup:


----------



## SixStar

pogo said:


> Todays tea was a whole mackerel each!
> ]


Oh my goodness! My lot are having mackerel for tea too - yours look like sharks compared to the ones I've got defrosting


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> Cheesy peeps!!! Either you have teeny dogs or massive mackeral :scared: Actually Tummels pretty big so maybe it's normal mackeral and dogs that are smaller than Tummel  Tummel needs 2 whole mackeral to make a meal


I think tummel is bigger then my two anyway, but they were mahoosive mackerel


----------



## pogo

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Pogo love the way you put the fish in the bowls  was that just to take pictures!!
> 
> Must say nice bit of Mackerel they had for their tea.:thumbup:


:lol: hehe of course!



niki said:


> Well my first proper order was delivered today so we can start taking part now! :thumbup:


Yay!



SixStar said:


> Oh my goodness! My lot are having mackerel for tea too - yours look like sharks compared to the ones I've got defrosting


I no they really are mahoosive!


----------



## decoratedlady08

Dogless said:


> No brek photo as usual, but Kilo has just had a snack of probiotic yoghurt and an egg (I have to break it up fed indoors as whole eggs get carried around, played with and pounced on :yikes.


can i just ask how often can you feed raw egg and yogurt as i saw your picture and thought i would try my 3 as i am in the process of researching a raw diet for them.
oh the 2 rotties loved it the ddb was a bit wary then ate it all but the egg shell, which storm was quite happy too help him with lol


----------



## ballybee

well heres Tummels dinner, roe Shank, roe liver, roe heart(a quarter) and an egg....unfortunately the silly sod decided to swallow a bit of bone without chewing it or spitting it out and threw up his dinner(he'd eaten the offal and egg, was chewing the bony bit of the shank when he puked) so i've put the shank away as he wasn't interested in eating it anymore.










Does anyone know what i should do? I also found one of the wee toes from his foot last night(the keratin bit not an entire toe) that hadn't been digested yet and a ton of hair(bleurgh!!!) but he pooped 3 times today and all were fine poo's.

I think i'll just not give him anything for the rest of the night and possibly crack open the chappie tomorrow morning....does that sound ok?


----------



## pogo

Personally i'd just fed what you were going to tomorrow, Chance is bad for trying to swallow things whole 3 or 4 times and throws it back chews abit more and so on, he eats it eventually and I just leave him to it, and just carry on feeding his normal food. I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Personally i'd just fed what you were going to tomorrow, Chance is bad for trying to swallow things whole 3 or 4 times and throws it back chews abit more and so on, he eats it eventually and I just leave him to it, and just carry on feeding his normal food. I wouldn't worry about it!


ok, it'll be the shank tomorrow then  he was sniffing the puke but he left it alone(shame as the offal went down pretty much whole...i'll be holding it as best i can next time :mad2: ) he's moping now but oh well...the farm is stinking i thought my room smelled like puke but it's not it's the farm...bleurgh i've lit tealights in the room to try and burn the smell away


----------



## Dogless

decoratedlady08 said:


> can i just ask how often can you feed raw egg and yogurt as i saw your picture and thought i would try my 3 as i am in the process of researching a raw diet for them.
> oh the 2 rotties loved it the ddb was a bit wary then ate it all but the egg shell, which storm was quite happy too help him with lol


He gets about two eggs a week in with his meals and yoghurt about 3 times a week in with meals - I give him an extra snack like in that photo when he's looking a bit skinny as he was a little while ago.


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was tripe and oily fish mince with ACV :arf:. Dinner was chicken carcasses and veg.


----------



## catz4m8z

My lot had chicken and tripe mince for tea. (its their least fav type. They must of hestitated at least a millisecond before wolfing it down!!LOL)


----------



## niki

Lu-Lu didnt have much breakfast this morning so got extra for tea. She's had heart chunks, chicken wing, natural yogurt and a few pieces of chicken breast that I had left over from the cats!

I actually got quite excited at taking a picture of her tea!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I've always spelt it 'lites' although it could be 'lights' for all I know, it's the lungs and attached gubbins


----------



## sailor

OOOh I brought some ACV today from asda, now it did stand for apple cider vinegar didnt it :confused1: please tell me I brought the right thing :lol:

Either way, dogs hated it and refused to eat their tea of Salmon fillets, carrots and egg, with ACV.

I had to keep saying EAT IT EAT IT and the eventually carefully nibbled the Salmon and carefully lapped up the egg trying to avoid the vinegar 

Carrots and vinegar stuff was left in bowl and both dogs were hiding in their beds shaking, almost as if I had poinsoned them :scared:
Not soo sure about the ACV now due to the reaction I got ...
It is the first time the dogs havent wolfed down their food ,but instead acted terrified of it :frown:

I feel soo bad, because they were both sat waiting wagging tails, ears pricked, looking very alert, waiting patiently... and then I offer them hell in a bowl and now they dont like me :crying:


----------



## niki

sailor said:


> OOOh I brought some ACV today from asda, now it did stand for apple cider vinegar didnt it :confused1: please tell me I brought the right thing :lol:
> 
> Either way, dogs hated it and refused to eat their tea of Salmon fillets, carrots and egg, with ACV.
> 
> I had to keep saying EAT IT EAT IT and the eventually carefully nibbled the Salmon and carefully lapped up the egg trying to avoid the vinegar
> 
> Carrots and vinegar stuff was left in bowl and both dogs were hiding in their beds shaking, almost as if I had poinsoned them :scared:
> Not soo sure about the ACV now due to the reaction I got ...
> It is the first time the dogs havent wolfed down their food ,but instead acted terrified of it :frown:
> 
> I feel soo bad, because they were both sat waiting wagging tails, ears pricked, looking very alert, waiting patiently... and then I offer them hell in a bowl and now they dont like me :crying:


I've never tried ACV but I got a similar reaction from lulu when I first tried her with Billy No Mates. She kept looking at me, looking at her bowl and then back at me, as if to say 'err mum, what the chuff is this?'

Could you maybe start off with a tiny amount and slowly build it up.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

sailor said:


> OOOh I brought some ACV today from asda, now it did stand for apple cider vinegar didnt it :confused1: please tell me I brought the right thing :lol:
> 
> Either way, dogs hated it and refused to eat their tea of Salmon fillets, carrots and egg, with ACV.
> 
> I had to keep saying EAT IT EAT IT and the eventually carefully nibbled the Salmon and carefully lapped up the egg trying to avoid the vinegar
> 
> Carrots and vinegar stuff was left in bowl and both dogs were hiding in their beds shaking, almost as if I had poinsoned them :scared:
> Not soo sure about the ACV now due to the reaction I got ...
> It is the first time the dogs havent wolfed down their food ,but instead acted terrified of it :frown:
> 
> I feel soo bad, because they were both sat waiting wagging tails, ears pricked, looking very alert, waiting patiently... and then I offer them hell in a bowl and now they dont like me :crying:


Oh dear, poor Sailor and Ace 
Mine love ACV and I thought it was supposed to be really palatable as a lot of people recommend adding if it dogs wont eat?
Not sure if you got the right stuff though as I think the stuff you get in Supermarkets is pasteurised where you should get the unpasteurised stuff. I get mine from Scats - it's sold in massive bottles in the equine section.
Hopefully someone else will be able to clarify though


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Dinner tonight:










As promised earlier a video (click to watch). Branston always acts a bit odd when he has something new but I had a feeling that this was going to be pretty interesting and I was right....



This went on for about 10 minutes and he got more and more stressed about it. Although Lily was happily chomping away on hers she didn't really get very far wih it and I was worried that the bones were too tough for her. So... I took them away from them and what could I give them instead???

OUR DINNER!! I had got chicken out of the freezer for our dinner and ended up giving it to the dogs  oh well, I like beans on toast!!!


----------



## sailor

niki said:


> I've never tried ACV but I got a similar reaction from lulu when I first tried her with Billy No Mates. She kept looking at me, looking at her bowl and then back at me, as if to say 'err mum, what the chuff is this?'
> 
> Could you maybe start off with a tiny amount and slowly build it up.


I didnt put much in, but it smelt strong  really strong!



foxyrockmeister said:


> Oh dear, poor Sailor and Ace
> Mine love ACV and I thought it was supposed to be really palatable as a lot of people recommend adding if it dogs wont eat?
> Not sure if you got the right stuff though as I think the stuff you get in Supermarkets is pasteurised where you should get the unpasteurised stuff. I get mine from Scats - it's sold in massive bottles in the equine section.
> Hopefully someone else will be able to clarify though


That might be why then :lol:
I shall have to look for the animal version elsewhere and not buy it from the supermarket again! It stinks ... like someone just poured cider over their fish and chips YUK !


----------



## Dogless

sailor said:


> I didnt put much in, but it smelt strong  really strong!
> 
> That might be why then :lol:
> I shall have to look for the animal version elsewhere and not buy it from the supermarket again! It stinks ... like someone just poured cider over their fish and chips YUK !


It does stink; but Kilo loves it...mind you horse poo stinks and he loves that too .


----------



## SLB

sailor said:


> OOOh I brought some ACV today from asda, now it did stand for apple cider vinegar didnt it :confused1: please tell me I brought the right thing :lol:
> 
> Either way, dogs hated it and refused to eat their tea of Salmon fillets, carrots and egg, with ACV.
> 
> I had to keep saying EAT IT EAT IT and the eventually carefully nibbled the Salmon and carefully lapped up the egg trying to avoid the vinegar
> 
> Carrots and vinegar stuff was left in bowl and both dogs were hiding in their beds shaking, almost as if I had poinsoned them :scared:
> Not soo sure about the ACV now due to the reaction I got ...
> It is the first time the dogs havent wolfed down their food ,but instead acted terrified of it :frown:
> 
> I feel soo bad, because they were both sat waiting wagging tails, ears pricked, looking very alert, waiting patiently... and then I offer them hell in a bowl and now they dont like me :crying:





niki said:


> I've never tried ACV but I got a similar reaction from lulu when I first tried her with Billy No Mates. She kept looking at me, looking at her bowl and then back at me, as if to say 'err mum, what the chuff is this?'
> 
> Could you maybe start off with a tiny amount and slowly build it up.


Louie looked at me disgusted when I put garlic powder on his dinner :lol:


----------



## sailor

SLB said:


> Louie looked at me disgusted when I put garlic powder on his dinner :lol:


I sometimes have real garlic cloves lurking about for when I make bolognese, so now and then Sailor and Ace get some fresh crushed garlic, just a tiny bit and they dont seem to be bothered by that.... mind I think they are used to garlic, from my garlic breath :lol: I LOVE garlic mayo :arf:


----------



## babycham2002

Nope wait... that was my dinner at 9pm :lol:

dogs had chicken carasses and necks and probiotic yoghurt


----------



## terencesmum

Terence had a little bit of leftover tripe with 1.5 sardines (they were small) for his breakfast, then the other half of the sardine with his veg and a little bit more tripe and chicken wings for tea.

Also, I bought sprats and lamb livers and kidneys and lamb necks from sainsbury's yesterday. The guy at the counter looked at me like I was some crazy woman who eats little children for breakfast.


----------



## LexiLou2

Mine had beef and pork mince for breakfast and salmon and tuna for tea.

Quick question on ACV...I don't add at the minute but looking to start how often do you add it, daily weekly etc?


----------



## sailor

LexiLou2 said:


> Mine had beef and pork mince for breakfast and salmon and tuna for tea.
> 
> Quick question on ACV...I don't add at the minute but looking to start how often do you add it, daily weekly etc?


Dont know ?
I dont even know if Ive actually brought the right stuff....judgig by the dogs response, that would be a no :lol:
If you look back through the posts for people who do use it and come across as sensible, just see how often they put it in th bowl :thumbsup:

Personally I wont be using it often !


----------



## LexiLou2

I think I may have done what you did I have just bought a little bottle from the supermarket....Lexi is a doggy dustbin and it's her and her allergies I want it for so hopefully she will eat it....if not well back to the drawing board.


----------



## lucyandsandy

Poor Sandy only had half her breakfast this morning as she was had chicken necks but the cat stole one  She will have a bigger dinner tonight to make up for it!


----------



## ballybee

Tummel finally ate the shank, I gave him the other half of the heart cubed up as well so he's not had a huge meal, I think there's more ribs in the fridge so he can have those and a kidney(if he'll eat one this will be a first apart from rabbits) for tea


----------



## terencesmum

ballybee said:


> Tummel finally ate the shank, I gave him the other half of the heart cubed up as well so he's not had a huge meal, I think there's more ribs in the fridge so he can have those and a kidney(if he'll eat one this will be a first apart from rabbits) for tea


We will try Terence on lamb offal for the first time this week. I didnt think the kidneys would be so big!! Hopefully, he'll be okay with it. So far, he hasn't had any problems with offal, thank god. 
Generally for him, if it doesn't look like it's come from an animal he doesn't want it :lol: no minces in this house. 
Need to start thinking about adding supplements maybe? We don't use any, at the moment.


----------



## sailor

Todays breakfast was tuna in brine and Wagg! Oh and Sailor still looked hungry afterwards and was eyeing up Aces breakfast, so I I gave him an egg too, so he didnt try to steal food from Ace or start a fight!



LexiLou2 said:


> I think I may have done what you did I have just bought a little bottle from the supermarket....Lexi is a doggy dustbin and it's her and her allergies I want it for so hopefully she will eat it....if not well back to the drawing board.


Mine left the ACV and carrots in their bowls, so I just left it on the floor and by the evening they had actually finished it off! Clearly they dont like to waste food :lol:



lucyandsandy said:


> Poor Sandy only had half her breakfast this morning as she was had chicken necks but the cat stole one  She will have a bigger dinner tonight to make up for it!


Sailor stole Aces chicken wing the other day 
I always let them out for a morning loo break and prepare their breakfast while they are out the back.... the bowls go down and the dogs run in and eat! Or thats how it normally works, Sailor came in first one day, grabbed his chicken wing, then straight to Aces bowl, stole that one too :scared:
I grabbed Sailors collar and said DROP but too late, he had managed to swallow both in seconds!
So I shut him back out in the garden and let Ace eat his second attempt of breakfast in peace 



ballybee said:


> Tummel finally ate the shank, I gave him the other half of the heart cubed up as well so he's not had a huge meal, I think there's more ribs in the fridge so he can have those and a kidney(if he'll eat one this will be a first apart from rabbits) for tea


Ace ate a liver once! That was on his first day here, but ever since, when ever I give the dogs liver or kidney they wont touch it, unless I cook it.... so I dont bother buying these items no more. I dont mind, because I hated the smell anyway :lol:


----------



## ballybee

terencesmum said:


> We will try Terence on lamb offal for the first time this week. I didnt think the kidneys would be so big!! Hopefully, he'll be okay with it. So far, he hasn't had any problems with offal, thank god.
> Generally for him, if it doesn't look like it's come from an animal he doesn't want it :lol: no minces in this house.
> Need to start thinking about adding supplements maybe? We don't use any, at the moment.


Lol it's not lamb I have it's venison  my OH shot a deer on Sunday so I have masses of bits for Tummel and he's hoping to shoot another one this Sunday!!! Venison kidneys are quite wee(then again Tummel is big) but he's never had any before unless they were in a rabbit he was eating so well see how he likes them.

Supplement wise I add garlic, turmeric and dried mint to his dinner once a fortnight to prevent fleas and keep his joints healthy, I'm pretty sure the kibble he gets gives him the nutrition he needs but I like to give him raw as he loves it


----------



## SLB

foxyrockmeister said:


> This went on for about 10 minutes and he got more and more stressed about it. Although Lily was happily chomping away on hers she didn't really get very far wih it and I was worried that the bones were too tough for her. So... I took them away from them and what could I give them instead???


Don't you think they look quite wolf-ish when they're fannying about like that? I do.. He's lovely - I love his markings!

Tonight is Beef and Liver - hopefully it'll go down better, he's been having rabbits with their liver in so he should be used to it a little..


----------



## SLB

ballybee said:


> Lol it's not lamb I have it's venison  my OH shot a deer on Sunday so I have masses of bits for Tummel and he's hoping to shoot another one this Sunday!!!


Any leftover venison - I'd quite happily take it off your hands


----------



## foxyrockmeister

SLB said:


> Don't you think they look quite wolf-ish when they're fannying about like that? I do.. He's lovely - I love his markings


I don't know about wolfish, I thought he looked like a bit of a tit!!! He is gorgeous though, I'll give him that


----------



## pogo

Breaky today was tripe and chicken thighs!


----------



## [email protected]

3 heart tablets, bisolvon powders, 1 antibiotic monster.......oh and some food!!! ~Don't think you'll want to see a pic of that lot !!


----------



## SLB

foxyrockmeister said:


> I don't know about wolfish, I thought he looked like a bit of a tit!!! He is gorgeous though, I'll give him that


No he looked wolfish - pacing back and forth, timidly trying the meat - it's like a lone wolf eating from anothers kill 

I watch too much animal planet!


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> No he looked wolfish - pacing back and forth, timidly trying the meat - it's like a lone wolf eating from anothers kill
> 
> I watch too much animal planet!


I agree with this, he did seem very wolf-ish but very sweet and adorable at the same time :aureola:


----------



## ballybee

SLB said:


> Any leftover venison - I'd quite happily take it off your hands


lol if you want to travel ALL the way upto Fife for some then yes u have plenty...OH is hoping to shoot one deer a month once the doe season starts as theres a lot on the farm and they're starting to wander into the main area which is worrying the farmer 

I need a chest freezer :thumbup:

Poo was a bit loose after his breakfast...i think it's because i didn't let him have the bone and it's only the 2nd time he's had heart(had a much smaller bit last night) so not worried. My amazing OH(see how much praise he gets when he does good) brought Tummel some pigs cheeks so i don't know if i should give Tummel kibble, something from the venison or a pigs cheek and some liver!!! I also have calves liver in the freezer


----------



## SLB

ballybee said:


> lol if you want to travel ALL the way upto Fife for some then yes u have plenty...OH is hoping to shoot one deer a month once the doe season starts as theres a lot on the farm and they're starting to wander into the main area which is worrying the farmer
> 
> I need a chest freezer :thumbup:
> 
> Poo was a bit loose after his breakfast...i think it's because i didn't let him have the bone and it's only the 2nd time he's had heart(had a much smaller bit last night) so not worried. My amazing OH(see how much praise he gets when he does good) brought Tummel some pigs cheeks so i don't know if i should give Tummel kibble, something from the venison or a pigs cheek and some liver!!! I also have calves liver in the freezer


Ice box and Royal mail? 

When is the doe season? My supplier can get venison in but it's only seasonal..

OOooh Ooh - OH is in Glasgow next week - he can come get some off you  oh, but then he;s in Cumbria the following week.. doubt the Army would freeze me a deer and keep it frozen.. stupid Army..


----------



## pogo

I'll also have some venison as well  boys haven't tried it yet!

Anyway for tea today was beef ribs, which i'd read that most dogs can't get through the bones but last for ages, well someone didn't tell harvey who got through both of them in less then a minute  chance on the other hand looked like he hadn't even touched his *sigh* Chance is still going at his whilst harv is hoovering up any crumbs he drops


----------



## foxyrockmeister

SLB said:


> No he looked wolfish - pacing back and forth, timidly trying the meat - it's like a lone wolf eating from anothers kill
> 
> I watch too much animal planet!





pogo said:


> I agree with this, he did seem very wolf-ish but very sweet and adorable at the same time :aureola:


Oh ok, he was wlofish then and not just being a tit!! I'm sure the wolf would have eventually have actually eaten it though rather than getting in such a tizz, which ended up with him barking at the ceiling then hiding behind me until I took the evil spine away and fed him my dinner instead!!!

Dinner tonight will be nice, safe, dependable beef chunks!!

Oh, and brekkie was minced chicken and liver with veg and acv - and yoghurt for Lily as she's been having a few poo problems


----------



## SLB

Louie's not eating any of his beef and liver - he can sod if he's getting owt else - it's that and guess what - if he doesn't eat it, he'll get it tomorrow too - he WILL eat liver!


----------



## ballybee

SLB said:


> Ice box and Royal mail?
> 
> When is the doe season? My supplier can get venison in but it's only seasonal..
> 
> OOooh Ooh - OH is in Glasgow next week - he can come get some off you  oh, but then he;s in Cumbria the following week.. doubt the Army would freeze me a deer and keep it frozen.. stupid Army..


lol i think it's the 21st the doe season starts here in Scotland  i'll double check with OH when he gets in(he's out pigeon shooting right now). I'm on the other side of the country from Glasgow so your OH would still have a fair few hours to go from Glasgow 

If you have a local game dealer/estate with a keeper near you you can get venison as it's the buck season right now so still plenty to go round


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> Louie's not eating any of his beef and liver - he can sod if he's getting owt else - it's that and guess what - if he doesn't eat it, he'll get it tomorrow too - he WILL eat liver!


My two eat their organs frozen otherwise they play about with it for AGES but eat it straight away if it's frozen


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> lol i think it's the 21st the doe season starts here in Scotland  i'll double check with OH when he gets in(he's out pigeon shooting right now). I'm on the other side of the country from Glasgow so your OH would still have a fair few hours to go from Glasgow
> 
> If you have a local game dealer/estate with a keeper near you you can get venison as it's the buck season right now so still plenty to go round


so'right for some! I've looked for game dealers and there aren't any i could find  you should send us all some! :thumbup:


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> I'll also have some venison as well  boys haven't tried it yet!


lol if you fancy a trip to Fife for some you're welcome to it 

I think i'll go with a bone in venison meal for Tummel tonight, he didn't have any bone this morning and his poo was a bit loose  I'll give him a wee bit of liver too which should keep him happy


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> lol if you fancy a trip to Fife for some you're welcome to it
> 
> I think i'll go with a bone in venison meal for Tummel tonight, he didn't have any bone this morning and his poo was a bit loose  I'll give him a wee bit of liver too which should keep him happy


 bit far, shame otherwise i would come steal some


----------



## SLB

ballybee said:


> lol i think it's the 21st the doe season starts here in Scotland  i'll double check with OH when he gets in(he's out pigeon shooting right now). I'm on the other side of the country from Glasgow so your OH would still have a fair few hours to go from Glasgow
> 
> If you have a local game dealer/estate with a keeper near you you can get venison as it's the buck season right now so still plenty to go round


It's all right - he's a soldier he can trek it  :lol:



pogo said:


> My two eat their organs frozen otherwise they play about with it for AGES but eat it straight away if it's frozen


Nope he can eat it how it is.. the other two wouldn't get away with it and I'm finding it hard not to let him get away with it :lol:



pogo said:


> so'right for some! I've looked for game dealers and there aren't any i could find  you should send us all some! :thumbup:


Yup - I agree! Your OH could get a freezer van and deliver to us all  - hey wouldn't that be great, a freezer van pulling up with Bambi's Mum being take out and stuffed in a freezer - my neighbours would be horrified :lol:

I fed the dogs chicken the other day whilst they were out in the garden - hehee - they keep chickens  :lol: they were horrified when I asked if their dog would like the spare one :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> It's all right - he's a soldier he can trek it  :lol:
> 
> Nope he can eat it how it is.. the other two wouldn't get away with it and I'm finding it hard not to let him get away with it :lol:


Haha :lol: well that's him told then!


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> bit far, shame otherwise i would come steal some


lol i'll be giving it away if my OH shoots one a month!!! I only have one dog and as big as he is theres no way he's eating a whole deer carcass+offal+trimmings a month!!!



SLB said:


> It's all right - he's a soldier he can trek it  :lol:
> 
> Nope he can eat it how it is.. the other two wouldn't get away with it and I'm finding it hard not to let him get away with it :lol:
> 
> Yup - I agree! Your OH could get a freezer van and deliver to us all  - hey wouldn't that be great, a freezer van pulling up with Bambi's Mum being take out and stuffed in a freezer - my neighbours would be horrified :lol:
> 
> I fed the dogs chicken the other day whilst they were out in the garden - hehee - they keep chickens  :lol: they were horrified when I asked if their dog would like the spare one :thumbup:


lol my OH's parents think it's disgusting and mean to feed raw...yet their little cocker spaniel sits drooling at my feet while i'm cutting bits up!!!

Right...finally got tea sorted, OH only has shanks now in the fridge and they're monsters!!! So, Tummel got to eat half the meat on the shank and also got a sample of the pigs cheek(they don't half stink eh?), some liver and his first try of a big kidney(he loved it but i had to pull out the middle hard bit for him to eat it :mad2: ) all chopped up for him.










tomorrow i have gone for something different that i found in the freezer...the front half of a rabbit  so a very bony meal tomorrow morning and possibly some skin if he'll eat it now :thumbup: I'm not looking forward to removing the skin(only the ribcage is showing so i need to get the front legs out) as theres nothing to really hold onto so i can pull :scared:


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> lol i'll be giving it away if my OH shoots one a month!!! I only have one dog and as big as he is theres no way he's eating a whole deer carcass+offal+trimmings a month!!!


Haha i'll buy some :thumbup: I'm very jealous!


----------



## SixStar

My boys had prawns and salmon trimmings for breakfast and for dinner they'll be having lamb ribs


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Haha i'll buy some :thumbup: I'm very jealous!


lol I told him not to but his family and him all love venison(and know a lot of people who love it too) so they'll get through plenty of it....see this is why i need another dog!!!


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> lol I told him not to but his family and him all love venison(and know a lot of people who love it too) so they'll get through plenty of it....see this is why i need another dog!!!


Definitely need another dog or two!


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Definitely need another dog or two!


I can't get one while we're living with his parents  and they won't let their dog have any raw food so i might have to start giving it away...need to arrange another scottish meet so i can pass the venison out


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> I can't get one while we're living with his parents  and they won't let their dog have any raw food so i might have to start giving it away...need to arrange another scottish meet so i can pass the venison out


ahhh fair enough  thats a shame, well if you are ever down this way, I have some space in the freezer


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> ahhh fair enough  thats a shame, well if you are ever down this way, I have some space in the freezer


lol i don't know where sheffield is  but if i'm ever there i will remember some venison for you and drop you a PM


----------



## GoldenShadow

Mince and salmon scraps for Milo, rainbow trout and salmon scraps for Roo. And they had some eggs too:


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> lol i don't know where sheffield is  but if i'm ever there i will remember some venison for you and drop you a PM


Haha it's in south yorkshire  and thats awesome thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## lucyandsandy

Chicken thigh, nat yog and salmon oil for dinner yum


----------



## babycham2002

Chicken carcass and liver for willow, evening primsose oil capsules

Tripe and liver for the boys


----------



## ballybee

This morning Tummel had the front half of a rabbit(nice and bony seeing as he's not had much for the last few days), OH had left the liver, heart and lungs in it so Tummel had a very yummy breakfast  He even ate some of the skin  Not the head though..just sniffed that


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast today was duck mince and ACV, tonight will be necks of some variety (can't tell which is which all bagged up in the freezer ), veg and probiotic yoghurt.


----------



## SLB

Pogo - I'm originally from Sheffield - more Rotherham way though  small world!

Yesterday Beef and Liver - the wildlife now has it - wouldn't eat it for breakfast either..










Todays - 1 small chicken carcass and 2 chicks - I'm just trying the chicks, he's never had them before.. well tell a lie he has but it was a pheasant and it wasn't dead until someone tried to eat it, poor thing and for several weeks he was called the monster!


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> Pogo - I'm originally from Sheffield - more Rotherham way though  small world!
> 
> Yesterday Beef and Liver - the wildlife now has it - wouldn't eat it for breakfast either..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays - 1 small chicken carcass and 2 chicks - I'm just trying the chicks, he's never had them before.. well tell a lie he has but it was a pheasant and it wasn't dead until someone tried to eat it, poor thing and for several weeks he was called the monster!


haha small world indeed  how did the chicks go down?


----------



## pogo

Today the boys had tripe and kidneys for breaky and chicken carcass for tea


----------



## SLB

Chicks were carried around - he tried to eat one but I think because they're frozen he's a bit iffy so I've left them to defrost and he can have a rare supper tonight..


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast here was tripe and veg

Dinner was poultry necks and lamb hearts. Branston did his weird thing again with the lamb heart but he ate it eventually


----------



## Malmum

Breakfast was two carcasses and supper chick mince, pig tail, chicken knee's, veg and a dollop of pro biotic yogurt. The little dogs had half a carcass for breakfast and chick mince and veg for supper.










Will be interested to know how the chicks went down for some more variety. Mine love chicken heads so I expect it's similar - well it is in my weird world anyway!


----------



## lucylastic

Tinned mackerel for breakfast. 1/4 chicken and lambs heart for tea.


----------



## SLB

Chicks are now back in the freezer! 

Stupid dog - they're for eating not playing! I think it's the feathers and feet putting him off them.. 

He's starting to be a bit wary of his food lately - even chicken carcasses and he's had them for months - I don't understand..


----------



## SixStar

I love Tesco  I've just had a whole seabass out of there for 79p and 2 whole rainbow trout for 36p each!  Ooh so exciting 

Anyway, back on topic - the lads had tripe and liver for breakfast, and for dinner was pig skin, chicken drumsticks and couple of packs of mangetout split between them (9p a pack, another Tesco bargain!).

I shall definately be visiting there more often, Sainsburys never have reductions as good as that


----------



## SLB

SixStar said:


> I love Tesco  I've just had a whole seabass out of there for 79p and 2 whole rainbow trout for 36p each!  Ooh so exciting
> 
> Anyway, back on topic - the lads had tripe and liver for breakfast, and for dinner was pig skin, chicken drumsticks and couple of packs of mangetout split between them (9p a pack, another Tesco bargain!).
> 
> I shall definately be visiting there more often, Sainsburys never have reductions as good as that


We got Sardine fillets for 50p. The tip is to go at about 5-6ish and then all the best bargains are out  Your Tesco's better though! But then again - mine won't eat the fish so no point really!


----------



## pogo

Malmum said:


> Breakfast was two carcasses and supper chick mince, pig tail, chicken knee's, veg and a dollop of pro biotic yogurt. The little dogs had half a carcass for breakfast and chick mince and veg for supper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be interested to know how the chicks went down for some more variety. Mine love chicken heads so I expect it's similar - well it is in my weird world anyway!


My two LOVE chicks especially Chance, the feathers and feet definitely don't put them off!


----------



## SLB

I tried him inside with one - it got flung under the settee twice, placed on my feet - yuk and played about with - then when it "broke" he wasn't bothered anymore... I swear to whoever that this dog is a bit of a numpty!


----------



## borderkp

can i ask when people say the dogs had pig skin, is it the same as the skin that morisons sell to cook for crackling?


----------



## lucyandsandy

Last night Sandy had chicken feet and liver.
Sandy had a duck wing and kidney for breakfast this morning and for dinner she is going to have tripe chunks!


----------



## Dogless

This morning was liver and a tin of sardines in tomato sauce with ACV.


----------



## SLB

Breakfast was a pouch of Bob and Lush - free sample.. 

Raw will be fed really late tonight though. Beef and Heart.


----------



## pogo

breaky was tripe, and tea is chicken carcasses  quite excited for my ordering coming on tuesday


----------



## LexiLou2

Mine had chicken mince for breakfast with their first try of ACV however its a new mince from the butchers and it has skin in it and Bosley won't eat it, so he then had to have one and half pork chops so for tea Lexi has the chicken mince for tea with a salmon fillet and Bos has another pork chop and a salmon fillet.
I've also bought them some baked beans to try.....can i ask a question...
baked beans are renound for making you 'musical' do they have the same effect on dogs??


----------



## SLB

LexiLou2 said:


> Mine had chicken mince for breakfast with their first try of ACV however its a new mince from the butchers and it has skin in it and Bosley won't eat it, so he then had to have one and half pork chops so for tea Lexi has the chicken mince for tea with a salmon fillet and Bos has another pork chop and a salmon fillet.
> I've also bought them some baked beans to try.....can i ask a question...
> baked beans are renound for making you 'musical' do they have the same effect on dogs??


Louie throws baked beans up 

It's all to do with the air we take in - that's why we make musical notes


----------



## SixStar

Why are people feeding baked beans?  Beans are cooked, and in a very salty and sugary sauce. &#8211; I&#8217;m not being arsey, just genuinely curious.  

Breakfast for my gang was beef chunks with pigs pancreas and for dinner they've got lamb ribs - with a supper of goats milk, natural yoghurt, cottage cheese and honey, seeing as it's the weekend!


----------



## SLB

I fed them as I made too many for me - so it was left overs


----------



## Wyrd

Breakfast was minced tripe, dinner was minced tripe and veggie mix (frozen mixed veg, apple, 1/2 a banana ACV and turmeric for Becka and Harry and Broccoli, Carrots, apple 1/2 a banana, ACV and turmeric for Cooper), Cooper had a raw egg.


----------



## Malmum

Just chicken wings and breast of lamb for supper tonight and for breakfast they had pig tails and pig skin.  The little dogs had the same just smaller of course!


----------



## feathered bird lover

lucky max, this is his fav treat, yum yum. : pic was taken in april of this year, other fish caught by our friend were cleaned and put into freezer for max for a later date, although WE did eat a brown trout, lol.

haven't taken any other pics didn't think too, oops.


----------



## babycham2002

Shiny white raw fed doggie teeth


----------



## Dogless

babycham2002 said:


> Shiny white raw fed doggie teeth


Lovely pearly whites; Kilo's breeder commented on how nice his teeth were and how good a condition he was in in general when we went to pay a visit on Tuesday :thumbup:.

Tonight's dinner was chicken carcasses and veg.


----------



## terencesmum

For breakfast, Mr T had tripe chunks and veg, for lunch he had wings and then little bits and pieces of heart, gizzards and a couple of necks (I'd just come back from the market and was sorting out his food ). For tea, he'll have some sprats and a wing.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Brekkie was minced beef, veg and left over spaghetti

Dinner was chicken wings 

and I've jsut baked another yummy liver cake


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> Shiny white raw fed doggie teeth


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ballybee

This morning we had some venison ribs, a bit of pelvis and lots of yummy trimmings  No picture though as i wasn't functioning brilliantly this morning


----------



## SLB

This morning Louie had a sausage and egg muffin (like the Maccy D's ones but from iceland) I didn't like it, didn't taste the same so Louie got it and because I added cheese (processed) to it and the spare cheese got stuck on my fingers and without realising I rubbed my eyes and now I have cheese in my eye!

Dinner is minced Rabbit - not interesting to warrant a picture..


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> This morning Louie had a sausage and egg muffin (like the Maccy D's ones but from iceland) I didn't like it, didn't taste the same so Louie got it and because I added cheese (processed) to it and the spare cheese got stuck on my fingers and without realising I rubbed my eyes and now I have cheese in my eye!
> 
> Dinner is minced Rabbit - not interesting to warrant a picture..


Sorry I had a giggle at getting cheese in your eye  hehe

Breaky was chicken thighs, and turkey necks for tea!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Brekkie was minced rabbit and a whole egg. 

Dinner is just being polished off as we speak so I'm waiting to be thanked with nice fishy tomatoey chops as they've got pilchards in tomato sauce!


----------



## sailor

Today, their was delicious tuna and wagg for breakfast and for dinner ...
they had Pig skin, ox heart, lambs neck, egg, carrot peelings, potatoe peelings and broccoli ... was the humans roast day, so dogs got spoilt too mmmm


----------



## Dogless

Kilo is crunching his way through lamb breast and ribs; a freebie for our lovely butcher :thumbup:.


----------



## SixStar

As per usual, sunday is our rest day and the dogs eat very lightly - breakfast was egg and carrots, and dinner will just be chicken wings.

Although poor Alfie won't be getting anything as he has randomly threw up twice this afternoon


----------



## ballybee

Tummel got leftover stew and mashed potato for his dinner(i took the beef out as he doesn't do well with cooked beef but he still got the veggies)


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Tried out a new walk yesterday and as we were near to a Morrisons went there and got six packs of sprats as nowhere else sells them near me, and for me Morrisons is 18 miles away.

They had them before and loved them.

Well they had them for tea today and 5 mins later Milly sicked them all up  and then 4 hours later she was sick again and brought some more up. Then later Monty was sick too 

I thought they would have at least been digested by now with Monty as it was 6 hours that he had eaten them before being sick.

I hope it was just a one off- especially as I have 5 packs in the freezer.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Just wanted to say this thread is fantastic! seems like there are so many more raw feeders compared to a year ago when i was last on here :thumbup:

Lots of great pics, really helps people to get an idea of raw meals.

It's been a bit over a year since i started feeding raw and feels so easy and settled on it, doggies have enjoyed every meal so much more than anything else


----------



## ballybee

Tummel had venison breastbone with some ribs still attached today


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was tripe and veg and acv

Dinner will be poultry necks and lamb hearts :arf:


----------



## SLB

Dinner will be Beef and Heart.. just using up the minces before my next order comes in..


----------



## niki

Yesterday lu-lu had left over sunday lunch from grannys! Lamb mince for brekky this morning and tea will be her first ever chicken neck! x


----------



## pogo

breaky for the boys was lamb hearts and for tea chicken drumsticks and beef chunks


----------



## sailor

Egg and wagg for breakfast...... potnoodle for erm lunch.... I dropped my lunch :crying:


----------



## pogo

sailor said:


> Egg and wagg for breakfast...... potnoodle for erm lunch.... I dropped my lunch :crying:


:crying: !!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

niki said:


> Yesterday lu-lu had left over sunday lunch from grannys! Lamb mince for brekky this morning and tea will be her first ever chicken neck! x


don't forget to take pics! We wanna see Lu-lu with her first chicken neck


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was "pet mince" from the butchers and for their dinner they've got duck necks and chicken giblets.


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was tripe and fish with ACV, dinner was heart with a bit of tripe just to add a bit more to the bowl!


----------



## niki

Well the chicken necks went down a treat! A fair bit of licking first but she soon got crunching through! No pics though as I'm scared to let go of things at the minute! Theyre smaller than I thought and she swallowed nearly a full chicken wing whole the other week so I'm still a bit on the cautious side! She had the neck along with some chunks of heart, liver an natural yoghurt! I love the variety i can give her now!


----------



## dvnbiker

this morning was the stew left over from our dinner last night - funny that went down well. Tonight was beef chunks for two of them and a chicken quarter for the other.


----------



## LexiLou2

Lexi has chicken mince and Bosely had beef mince for breakfast and they both have chicken chunks liver veg and yoghurt for tea.


----------



## lucylastic

Tea tonight was a veritable feast for the discerning canine palate. Chicken necks, fish, a couple of natures menu lamb nuggets and an egg. Beans on toast for me.


----------



## pogo

Took a photo and video of todays tea! nom nom










[youtube_browser]j82hOOzkovw[/youtube_browser]

and a photo just to show you all how much better Chance is looking now :thumbup:


----------



## Rini

pogo said:


> [youtube_browser]j82hOOzkovw[/youtube_browser]


I love how they swap bowls at the end for a quick check then one last time at their own!


----------



## pogo

Haha they do it everytime without fail :lol:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Hi, I'm totally fascinated by this thread! I didn't even know that people fed their dogs raw food!! The only eggs my lot has had is scrambled!! Although I wouldnt feed my pooch raw as she would turn her nose up at it this is really interesting. She turns her nose up at cooked steak unless I cut it into tiny little chunks for her. I cant imagine giving her a whole chicken wing ha ha. Her face would be a picture!

I notice that a lot of you give them what you call vegetable mush? or something like that. What vegetables do you feed your pooches!?


----------



## Lil Doglets

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hi, I'm totally fascinated by this thread! I didn't even know that people fed their dogs raw food!! The only eggs my lot has had is scrambled!! Although I wouldnt feed my pooch raw as she would turn her nose up at it this is really interesting. She turns her nose up at cooked steak unless I cut it into tiny little chunks for her. I cant imagine giving her a whole chicken wing ha ha. Her face would be a picture!
> 
> I notice that a lot of you give them what you call vegetable mush? or something like that. What vegetables do you feed your pooches!?


It must be a yorkie thing, cos mine is extremely fussy too  which is what made it so amazing to me that she turned out to love raw so much!


----------



## SLB

Veg mush - If I'm correct - is just pulverized veg.. veg + blender.. that sort of thing 

Tonight - I haven't decided - I want to get the Tripe and Oily Fish out the way but THE SMELL! 

But I suppose the dog has got to eat! Got to get an axe to the chicken carcass lump in my freezer too and portion that - can't feed him 8-15 carcasses together (well I could but he'd be too happy )


----------



## lucyandsandy

I have no clue what Sandy had for breakfast as I was in bed. I found the pack of pedigree mixer biscuits on the side that has been in the cupboard for months, I really hope my dopey oh didn't feed her that


----------



## SLB

OMG I can smell the tripe and I'm no where near the pantry! :scared: :thumbdown:

Just realised that I can smell everything that is prepared in next doors kitchen - it comes through the wall  which means they're closer to the tripe smell :lol: serves them right for making my house smell like curry when I had visitors!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

WelshYorkieLover said:


> I notice that a lot of you give them what you call vegetable mush? or something like that. What vegetables do you feed your pooches!?


Mine is just a whole load of veg (whatever I have) whizzed up in the blender, I usually add some cod liver oil, some garlic and some turmeric then freeze it in blocks and they jst get a small block each mixed in with brekkie. I think the current lot is:
carrots
cabbage
swede
apples
parsnips
cauliflower

Oh and this mornings breakfast was turkey mince with veg and acv and tonights dinner will be beef chunks and liver 

Pogo - Lily and Branston do the bowl swap thing too, it's funny isn't it. Like they're ever going to find that the other one has left something in their bowl


----------



## Lexiedhb

So Questions!
A) What would you do if your dog didnt really like raw meat? especially chicken- (which you are meant to start them on no? just stick with it?
B) Do you not end up with meaty juice/bits/bone all over the house/carpet?
C) How did you start- just one day stop feeding kibble and start raw?
D) Would you still feed kibble as training treats?
E) Did you notice an improvement in your dogs behaviour? (Mine is a LOON and could do with calming down)!!

Thankies!!


----------



## LexiLou2

Chicken mince again for lexi and beef mince for bosley, for tea lexi has duck necks and bos has chicken carcuss both with ACV and yoghurt.

My veg is all raw and blended at the mo they have sweet potato, carrot, spring greens, apple, celery, cucmber er think thats it.


----------



## LexiLou2

Lexiedhb said:


> So Questions!
> A) What would you do if your dog didnt really like raw meat? especially chicken- (which you are meant to start them on no? just stick with it?
> B) Do you not end up with meaty juice/bits/bone all over the house/carpet?
> C) How did you start- just one day stop feeding kibble and start raw?
> D) Would you still feed kibble as training treats?
> E) Did you notice an improvement in your dogs behaviour? (Mine is a LOON and could do with calming down)!!
> 
> Thankies!!


It takes a while to get them used to the texture, I couldn't get Bosley to eat raw so I started him on tripe (most dogs go mad for tripe because it smells so strong and is very bland) and every meal for the first 3 weeks was tripe based, for the first 3 days every meal was purely tripe, then I did three days of adding chicken chunks in, then I added a chicken wing etc and slowly upped the chicken content and downed the tripe, now he will eat 'most' things.
Both mine are fed from bowls on a towel and have been trained to stay on the towel, both mine will now stand ontheir towel and eat, it took some patience everytime the wondered off putting them back on the towel but now they know towel = food.
I did with both of mine I gave them kibble for tea on day then the next day started a purely raw diet and they have not had kibble since.
For training treats I use dried liver, liver cake, cheese, carrots or for high value training treats they get hot dog, I avoid all kibble now.
Lexi is a staffie and was a typically loopy staffie, now she is much calmer, I notice it more in the house she is calmer out on walks she still runs around like an idiot, but she is a lot more chilled out in the house, both of mine go realyl sleepy after their tea too, they will eat have a 5 minute play and then snooze the night away.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Tripe and heart for dinner today, will photo later Rupert has been starved since last night


----------



## ballybee

Lexiedhb said:


> So Questions!
> A) What would you do if your dog didnt really like raw meat? especially chicken- (which you are meant to start them on no? just stick with it?
> B) Do you not end up with meaty juice/bits/bone all over the house/carpet?
> C) How did you start- just one day stop feeding kibble and start raw?
> D) Would you still feed kibble as training treats?
> E) Did you notice an improvement in your dogs behaviour? (Mine is a LOON and could do with calming down)!!
> 
> Thankies!!


A) Tummel wouldn't touch chicken for ages, he loved rabbit though, IMO theres 3 good starter meats, chicken, turkey and rabbit so if your dog will eat one of those you can try the other later.

B) I trained Tummel to eat on a towel, his portions are just too big to fit into his bowl properly and he'd only drag them out onto the floor anyway.

C) I started by replacing one meal a week with raw, now i'm about 6 months down the line, i feed half raw half kibble(varies immensly depending on the amount of meat in my freezer) and when i have my own place with freezer room Tummel will be mainly on raw with kibble at the weekends in case i have to ever leave him as nobody i know is ok with raw feeding.

D) I use the dreaded bakers(shock horror) as treats when out on walks, Tummels a bit weird and won't eat his usual kibble as treats, only meals..he won't even take it from my hand.

E) In short, yes i did. Tummel is much calmer and more relaxed after a raw meal, it sounds weird but now after kibble i consider him to be hyper(he's not but he's so different compared to raw fed Tummel) and he's constantly badgering me for attention but if he's had raw he usually settles and sleeps much better, i find him more attentive on walks too(he was kibble fed this morning and wasn't overly interested in listening much on his walk earlier).


----------



## pogo

Lexiedhb said:


> So Questions!
> A) What would you do if your dog didnt really like raw meat? especially chicken- (which you are meant to start them on no? just stick with it?
> B) Do you not end up with meaty juice/bits/bone all over the house/carpet?
> C) How did you start- just one day stop feeding kibble and start raw?
> D) Would you still feed kibble as training treats?
> E) Did you notice an improvement in your dogs behaviour? (Mine is a LOON and could do with calming down)!!
> 
> Thankies!!


a) basically I would do the tough love approach if he doesn't eat whats given within 20 minutes take it away and give nothing until the next meal!
b) while there eating there bits on the floor but once they have hoovered everything up then there is nothing left!
c) I never fed kibble, but i would stop kibble completely and the next day straight onto raw and nothing else
d) no i don't i use liver cake, cheese etc
e) yes Harv calmed down ALOT, Chance just seems more happy in general rather then calm down or whatever!


----------



## pogo

Well my delivery from DAF came today! eeep exciting hehe


















































guess what my house smells of!









And for tea was random bones from the mixed bag and pigs skin!


----------



## Lexiedhb

Where on earth do you store it all????


----------



## pogo

Lexiedhb said:


> Where on earth do you store it all????


haha i have a chest freezer just for them which most of it fits in, any extra goes in our freezer


----------



## terencesmum

DO you think you've ordered quite enough there? :lol:

Terence had tripe chunks and veg for breakfast, then a chicken wing, a couple of chicken necks and chicken hearts (he hadn;t touched his tripe yet. He doesn't really like it ) and for tea, he'll have half a trout and a chicken wing. And hopefully, some tripe. Think the veg puts him off. Lol.


----------



## pogo

hmmm maybe just about :lol: well i have enough food to last until about next march time and it only cost £90


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Lexiedhb said:


> So Questions!
> A) What would you do if your dog didnt really like raw meat? especially chicken- (which you are meant to start them on no? just stick with it?
> B) Do you not end up with meaty juice/bits/bone all over the house/carpet?
> C) How did you start- just one day stop feeding kibble and start raw?
> D) Would you still feed kibble as training treats?
> E) Did you notice an improvement in your dogs behaviour? (Mine is a LOON and could do with calming down)!!
> 
> Thankies!!


A) Never had that problem but would probably persevere (sp?) but maybe try introducing some tripe
B) Mine are fed in the kitchen and I just mop the floor when they're done (not that they leave anything but there are usually some smears!)
C) Yep!
D) Very occassionally they get kibble in there kong wobblers but otherwise I use Liver or Pilchard cake, or cheese for training and they get beef jerky or sea jerky fish twists as extras
E) hmmm still got 2 loons here I'm afraid 

Pogo - WOW  That's an incredible amount of food!! Can't wait for hubby to finish building the garage so I can get a chest freezer and buy in bulk (not that anyone delivers here though  )


----------



## niki

Pogo - what's the close up pic of? The one where you said 'guess what my house smells of' ?? X


----------



## SixStar

The boys had lamb spine for breakfast and tea is pheasant for the big dogs, and Natures Menu banquet nuggets for Alfie - because pheasant always gives him the runs!


----------



## pogo

niki said:


> Pogo - what's the close up pic of? The one where you said 'guess what my house smells of' ?? X


That would be 10kg of tripe that I get to chop up later


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was duck mince with ACV, dinner was half a chicken and some veg...not very exciting but does the job :thumbup:.


----------



## niki

holy hsit!! I definitely do not envy you. I get puppy tripe, all minced up nice an small for lulus little mouth!! It's easily the worst thing I think I've ever smelt! I shoved a bowl of it under OHs nose one night after he'd been moaning the dog gets better teas than him! He was on the phone at the time and jus started boaking! (sp)


----------



## pogo

niki said:


> holy hsit!! I definitely do not envy you. I get puppy tripe, all minced up nice an small for lulus little mouth!! It's easily the worst thing I think I've ever smelt! I shoved a bowl of it under OHs nose one night after he'd been moaning the dog gets better teas than him! He was on the phone at the time and jus started boaking! (sp)


haha it's awful stuff! It's just works out cheaper to get the whole tripe uncut, plus you get LOADS more. I just have to suffer for a bit


----------



## Lil Doglets

Jesus Pogo i reckon that lot could feed mine for over a year!  lol

Mine had turkey meat and a sprat each


----------



## ballybee

Pogo...how happy does Harvey look??? 

Tummel had kibble for breakfast....apparently a venison carcass doesn't last very long as i'm down to about 5 portions so reserving it for Thursday/Friday as my uncle is coming down with his lab(same age as Tummel) and i want Tummel to be his showoffy self and not overly hyper :thumbup:

Dinner tonight was venison spine, one shoulder blade and a handful of trimmings


----------



## pogo

haha aye i have TWO very happy boys!


----------



## SLB

niki said:


> holy hsit!! I definitely do not envy you. I get puppy tripe, all minced up nice an small for lulus little mouth!! It's easily the worst thing I think I've ever smelt! I shoved a bowl of it under OHs nose one night after he'd been moaning the dog gets better teas than him! He was on the phone at the time and jus started boaking! (sp)


You know Hayley sells it for a fiver  10kg whole beef tripe!

My OH once complained about the food - I just said that I could give him all his meals raw instead of cooking them for him if he preferred - he shut up then


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> You know Hayley sells it for a fiver  10kg whole beef tripe!
> 
> My OH once complained about the food - I just said that I could give him all his meals raw instead of cooking them for him if he preferred - he shut up then


That's what i bought! it's still defrosting at the minute and is going to take ages, before i can cut it up :arf:


----------



## terencesmum

pogo said:


> That's what i bought! it's still defrosting at the minute and is going to take ages, before i can cut it up :arf:


Can I ask: Once it's all defrosted and you've cut it up, can you then put it back in the freezer?

BTW: Your boys look lovely :001_wub:


----------



## pogo

terencesmum said:


> Can I ask: Once it's all defrosted and you've cut it up, can you then put it back in the freezer?
> 
> BTW: Your boys look lovely :001_wub:


yep i defrost and refreeze all their food sometimes many times 

Ohh and thanks


----------



## pogo

well I have just spent half an hour getting through all that tripe  but it's done and in the freezer now woop woop!


----------



## SLB

pogo said:


> That's what i bought! it's still defrosting at the minute and is going to take ages, before i can cut it up :arf:





pogo said:


> well I have just spent half an hour getting through all that tripe  but it's done and in the freezer now woop woop!


*Sicky smiley* x 2


----------



## pogo

Hmmmm  my hands stink of tripe now bleurgh!


----------



## SLB

pogo said:


> Hmmmm  my hands stink of tripe now bleurgh!


So do mine and I emptied the packet hours ago - and washed my hands!!!


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> So do mine and I emptied the packet hours ago - and washed my hands!!!


I think i've washed my hands about 10 times now and they still stink!


----------



## babycham2002

Very jealous of that order Pogo 

Tripe, beef mince and pig heart for main dinner









and then a lamb bone, does anyone know what part this is? my head says pelvis but I dont know, quite often get these from morrsions


----------



## pogo

No idea but then again i don't no what i gave my two for their tea, i think chances was a pig tail, and harvs looked like a bit of pelvis or shoulder from something.


----------



## borderkp

pogo am very impressed with the order.. can i be a nosy bint and ask what roughly did it contain and where from...

maddies brekkie was heart chunks. tea was duck neck which needed lots of encouragement to get her to eat it.
she has gone off eating things that need lots of chewing, lamb bones get totaly ignored (or hidden under the ironing ) i wonder if its because she has been on lots of mince and getting lazy. most of her boney meals used to be chicken but since we have had to stop the chooks we have been relying on the daf minces to get enough bone in her diet...
hmmm thoughts/ideas welcome peeps


----------



## pogo

borderkp said:


> pogo am very impressed with the order.. can i be a nosy bint and ask what roughly did it contain and where from...
> 
> maddies brekkie was heart chunks. tea was duck neck which needed lots of encouragement to get her to eat it.
> she has gone off eating things that need lots of chewing, lamb bones get totaly ignored (or hidden under the ironing ) i wonder if its because she has been on lots of mince and getting lazy. most of her boney meals used to be chicken but since we have had to stop the chooks we have been relying on the daf minces to get enough bone in her diet...
> hmmm thoughts/ideas welcome peeps


It was from durham animal feeds and roughly it was:

10 kg of tripe
15kg of mixed bones
5kg of pork bones
5kg of pork bones
10kg of chicken necks
5kg of duck wings
4kg of pigs pancreas
24kg of chunky beef mince
5kg of chicken carcasses

I think thats everything


----------



## lucyandsandy

Chicken and rabbit mince with salmon oil for breakfast this morning. The salmon oil really seems to be improving Sandy's dry flaky skin and she hasn't been scratching half as much


----------



## Lil Doglets

babycham2002 said:


> and then a lamb bone, does anyone know what part this is? my head says pelvis but I dont know, quite often get these from morrsions


I'm pretty sure it's a shoulder blade, have had a few before where i've bought whole lamb shoulder with bone in.


----------



## Dogless

Lil Doglets said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a shoulder blade, have had a few before where i've bought whole lamb shoulder with bone in.


Looks like a shoulder blade to me too!

Breakfast was a nice big bowl of lamb liver with a tin of mackerel .


----------



## SLB

Tonight - I don't know what he's having, he's going training tonight so maybe just a bowl of dry at the end of the night..


----------



## LexiLou2

Chicken mince with yoghurt for breakfast and fish for tea tonight.

Just put another order in with DAF for delivery in just over a week, i have ordered:

2 boxes of assorted minces
1 box of chicken carcass
1 box of pheasant carcass
whole beef tripe (Normally get minced but saw your photo pogo and figured I'll just chopit up myself, its a lot cheaper buying it whole)
1 box of beef chunks
1 box of pork bones
3 x rack of lamb ribs
4 x pack of raw trotters
1 box of liver chunks
1 box of heart chunks
1 box of chicken fillet
1 box of white fish chunks

Plus my dads friend has got us 10 rabbits and a couple more pheasents.....some very spoilt doggies I'm thinknig.


----------



## SixStar

The horrors had turkey necks and liver for breakfast and for dinner they've got fishmongers scraps 

Everyday they also have their blended veggie mix - which is fruits & vegetables blended together with fish oil (I rotated between CLO & salmon), garlic, turmeric, apple cider vinegar, parsley and rosemary. They also have Dorwest Herbs Keepers Mix daily - although I can't be bothered to list those things everytime! 

Even if they have whole veggies or fruit chunks added to their meals, they still get their veggie mix - I feed very much BARF style raw, which I think makes me in the minority here?


----------



## LexiLou2

Mine get veg every day, with at least one of their meals if not both. They have cod liver oil added to their veg as it helps lexis skin and now i have some ACV i will add that to their next batch. I'm not sure whether i think they need it or not but both mine like their veg and sweet potato really helps with Lexi's digestive issues so I will continue to feed it.


----------



## LexiLou2

Can i ask, the garlic people add what is it? Can i just buy powdered garlic from asda? It keeps fleas away right? how much should they be having to have an effect?

I have always been nervous about trying new things with Lexi stomach been as dodgy as it has been but she seems to have a strength about it now so would like to try and introduce garlic. Also what are the benefits of tumeric?


----------



## GoldenShadow

Sad times here! Freezer is nearly empty, but its not empty enough to get an order in and I don't want to pay for an order right now :cryin:

*whinge whinge whinge*

Think I'm gonna have to chuck most of what's let to attempt to get an order in early next week


----------



## ballybee

LexiLou2 said:


> Can i ask, the garlic people add what is it? Can i just buy powdered garlic from asda? It keeps fleas away right? how much should they be having to have an effect?
> 
> I have always been nervous about trying new things with Lexi stomach been as dodgy as it has been but she seems to have a strength about it now so would like to try and introduce garlic. Also what are the benefits of tumeric?


I use one clove of garlic(you can buy a bulb of garlic anywhere it doesn't matter as long as it's garlic, not smoked though) and half a teaspoon of mint every 2 weeks for Tummel, we live on a farm and he's yet to get a flea or tick at all  I've never used the powdered stuff i just crush it in a garlic press.

I know there are people with smaller dogs who use higher doses of garlic but mine works great for me and Tummel, i do it every 2nd Sunday as it's leftovers day at my parents so he never notices it. I also add half a teaspoon of turmeric as it's good for joints, i don't know anything other than that.


----------



## pogo

pogo said:


> It was from durham animal feeds and roughly it was:
> 
> 10 kg of tripe
> 15kg of mixed bones
> 5kg of pork bones
> 5kg of pork bones
> 10kg of chicken necks
> 5kg of duck wings
> 4kg of pigs pancreas
> 24kg of chunky beef mince
> 5kg of chicken carcasses
> 
> I think thats everything


haha my mistake it was 5kg of lamb bones not two lots of pork bones


----------



## pogo

Well breakfast was beef mince and for tea was duck wings, chicken necks and a LOAD of blood!!!!!!!!! yum!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

LexiLou2 said:


> Can i ask, the garlic people add what is it? Can i just buy powdered garlic from asda? It keeps fleas away right? how much should they be having to have an effect?
> 
> I have always been nervous about trying new things with Lexi stomach been as dodgy as it has been but she seems to have a strength about it now so would like to try and introduce garlic. Also what are the benefits of tumeric?


I add about 3 whole cloves of garlic to their veggie blend mix. They get about a tablespoon of veggie blend most days and a batch lasts me about 3weeks... so I guess that works out at about half a garlic clove each per week?

I also add garlic cloves into the liver cake I make so they actually get a bit more!

ETA: Oh, I forgot to add... this mornings breakfast was minced fish and whole egg. Dinner was good ol' chicken wings!


----------



## pogo

LexiLou2 said:


> Chicken mince with yoghurt for breakfast and fish for tea tonight.
> 
> Just put another order in with DAF for delivery in just over a week, i have ordered:
> 
> 2 boxes of assorted minces
> 1 box of chicken carcass
> 1 box of pheasant carcass
> whole beef tripe (Normally get minced but saw your photo pogo and figured I'll just chopit up myself, its a lot cheaper buying it whole)
> 1 box of beef chunks
> 1 box of pork bones
> 3 x rack of lamb ribs
> 4 x pack of raw trotters
> 1 box of liver chunks
> 1 box of heart chunks
> 1 box of chicken fillet
> 1 box of white fish chunks
> 
> Plus my dads friend has got us 10 rabbits and a couple more pheasents.....some very spoilt doggies I'm thinknig.


the tripe was really easy to cut up once i'd let it thaw slightly for a couple of hours, then just chopped it up with a cleaver! Although i found two buttons inside as i was going


----------



## SLB

GoldenShadow said:


> Sad times here! Freezer is nearly empty, but its not empty enough to get an order in and I don't want to pay for an order right now :cryin:
> 
> *whinge whinge whinge*
> 
> Think I'm gonna have to chuck most of what's let to attempt to get an order in early next week


Send it my way .. Nah - I've put in an order and I still have a lot left from last time..


----------



## Malmum

Their first meal today was minced tripe, pig skin, ox tail, ox heart and veg.










And the second was the rest of the ox heart and pig tail. 










They usually have a carrot to chomp on as they leave it til last and thoroughly enjoy it. Bless!


----------



## NicoleW

Mine have beef stew and dumplings


----------



## niki

Well Luby was sick this morning so she jus had chicken breast meat for breaky and a wing for tea. Seems fine now but thought id go with something plain and light!


----------



## SLB

Ugh he had kibble tonight and all I've heard is lap, lap, lap, lap - from his bowl..  

A nice big raw meal tomorrow


----------



## SLB

Breakfast was a couple heart chunks - one of which is still in my door way after he decided he'd forget how to chew :rolleyes5: and dinner is a chicken carcass..


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was stinky tripe :arf:.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast here was stinky tripe too! :tongue_smilie:

and dinner will be poultry necks and ox kidney (their first taste of ox kidney so fingers crossed they like it)


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was ox tounge and chicken drumsticks, for dinner they've got pig ears and tripe - yum!


----------



## pogo

Well todays tea was half a pig ribcage EACH! they are mahoosive and they ate the whole thing, so food tomorrow will be tiny!


































































[youtube_browser]u_XITRT0Z5g[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogless

pogo said:


> Well todays tea was half a pig ribcage EACH! they are mahoosive and they ate the whole thing, so food tomorrow will be tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube_browser]u_XITRT0Z5g[/youtube_browser]


They are huge...lucky dogs!!

Dinner tonight will be beef mince (emptying out the 'human' freezer too before we move!!) and probiotic yoghurt.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was lamb mince, veg, acv and left over rice and eggshells from our dinner last night. It actually looked pretty good (apart from the eggshells!)

Dinner tonight will be almighty chunks of beef and some lambs liver :arf:


----------



## SLB

It was supposed to be a treat but I think it was more a meal..


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was stewing steak (from the continuing clearout of the 'human' freezer) and lamb liver with an egg and ACV. It actually looked quite nice!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Salmon heads for brekky here:


----------



## Dogless

GoldenShadow said:


> Salmon heads for brekky here:


The salmon heads look as if they are saying 'you will pay for this' :scared:.


----------



## pogo

breaky was pancreas and chicken necks, dinner is a chicken carcass


----------



## toffee44

Hi I am new here (First post) have joined as so many of you feed raw. I have followed many of your threads so decided today to join

Although not "today"photos heres my guys having a munch

They get a pigs head once a fortnight from a friend









Another Salmon head









Offal









Tonight is carcass and tripe, this morning was turkey necks and a egg. I always feed outside.


----------



## Wyrd

Those rib cages and samon heads look great, where did you both get them from?

Today they had chicken legs for breakfast and dinner with veggie mix. Becka and Harry had a special mix as I had some lamb soup i didn't like so mixed it in with their veggie mix


----------



## pogo

I get the ribs from the chinese supermarket i go to i also get salmon heads from there as well which i think are 50p each


----------



## Wyrd

Oh wow a massive ribcage like that from a Chinese supermarket?! I spotted a new one opening up soon so a trip over there when it's open me thinks!


----------



## pogo

Wyrd said:


> Oh wow a massive ribcage like that from a Chinese supermarket?! I spotted a new one opening up soon so a trip over there when it's open me thinks!


yep it's the place i find rib cages instead of just a couple of ribs or whatever plus they are quite cheap for the size of them!


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was guinea fowl wings and liver


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was turkey wings and spleen, and for dinner they had rabbit


----------



## Dogless

Dinner was chicken carcasses and veg.


----------



## babycham2002

no pictures as cant find phone charger 

Willow had her weekly allowance of liver, so 300g and a chicken carcass and evening primrose oil capsules


Percy and Rocky had chicken necks and unknown (lol) heart.


----------



## toffee44

My dogs were sick of the sight of rabbit last year as I just had so many in the freezer, first batch went in today  Should have some pheasant in soon too...

I get my salmon heads from my butcher who keeps them aside for me as I am the only one who has them.


----------



## pogo

Today the boys had beef for breaky and are having mackerel for tea later


----------



## SLB

Tonight is Beef and Heart - it's a test to see if he is allergic to Beef or if it is indeed detoxing or the heating..


----------



## Wyrd

Chicken legs for breakfast and dinner today


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was tripe and oily fish mince with probiotic yoghurt and ACV. Dinner was ox heart and a couple of turkey (I think!) necks.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine had a chicken thigh and a sprat each today


----------



## toffee44

Chicken carcass with two bits of chicked fillet (landywoods) they have had a bone this afternoon 

Then a bit of river cobbler,(they dont nromally get this but just realised it went out of date two days ago and im not cooking it tonight or tomorrow) and a couple of sardines each.

Tomorrow they wont have a walk but will spend all day in the garden with a pig head each.


----------



## lucylastic

A real mixture tonight. Chicken wing, lamb heart, egg, and lamb nuggets from natures menu. Plus the usual EPO.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was chicken carcasses and for dinner they've got venison shanks - saturday night treat


----------



## ballybee

Just kibble today, yesterday Tummel had venison ribs for breakfast and some salmon and tuna scraps(I was learning how to make sushi at my parents house) mixed with some kibble and leftover rice. Tomorrows breakfast is a large portion of something off a deer(can't tell what yet) and his first lamb spine....darling OH came home with half a lamb ribcage, a full lamb spine and part of a red deer spine as well, it only made 4 smallish portions but every little helps and as we get closer to Christmas he'll be able to bring more things home and as it's now the Doe season and there's about 40 odd on the farm theres a good chance Tummel will have an almost constant supply of venison


----------



## LexiLou2

Boring for mine today chicken mince with probiotic yoghurt for breakfast and chicken mince with ACV for tea.

Freezer is a bite samey now until 1st November lots of chicken and duck until I get my next order although I am supposed to be getting some rabbit and pheasent of a friend and trying to get to Morrisons next week raid the fish counter.


----------



## borderkp

maddie had very boring turkey mince but she had been out all day so ate all of breakfast and tea in one hit and was still gutsing for more.. guess being social makes her hungry lol.. so then had one of her dried duck chews and some leftover pasta


----------



## borderkp

quick question re tinned fish (mackeral sardines and the like) do you reckon two meals a week of this is too much? can't get maddie to eat much in the way of fish but she luuurves tinned fish in tom sauce.. usually only use it when i have forgotton to get stuff out of the freezer but wondered if it was ok for her to eat more regulary


----------



## pogo

Two meals are fine, some people feed fish everyday, so don't worry about it being tinned as long as it's not in brine then it's fine!


----------



## Dogless

borderkp said:


> quick question re tinned fish (mackeral sardines and the like) do you reckon two meals a week of this is too much? can't get maddie to eat much in the way of fish but she luuurves tinned fish in tom sauce.. usually only use it when i have forgotton to get stuff out of the freezer but wondered if it was ok for her to eat more regulary


Kilo has about two tins of mackerel or sardines in tomato sauce per week and one or two meals containing raw fish in addition to this.


----------



## SLB

Well apart from his ear, he went swimming yesterday and it causes him aggro - canaural sorts it out though.. and he doesn't swim much - paddles but not like yesterday, he's not scratched at all.. which means he's not allergic to Beef. I do think it is either the heating or the detoxing.

Tonight he has pretty boring Chicken Mince.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast today was beef mince, whole egg, acv, and last nights left over broccoli and cauliflower cheese!

Dinner tonight will be tinned pilchards in tomato sauce and............. raw sprats!! Sprats are a 1st for them and judging by the last attempt with raw fish I'm not holding out much hope  but will try them mixed in with the tinned stuff and see what they do.


----------



## pogo

Breaky was tripe and for tea was turkey leg


----------



## sailor

Breakfast was wagg.... lunch snack was pork ribs.... aaaaaaaand for dinner because its Sunday and Sunday is basically day of food here!










Veg peelings (from my roast dinner!), egg, ACV, oil and lamb breast! and because there was no heart in morrisons today, I just chucked in a small amount of wagg.


----------



## SixStar

As always, might eat only lightly on sundays - so breakfast was just whole eggs and a couple of carrots with a dollop of natural yoghurt - for dinner they'll have some of our roast beef and more veggies to bulk it out, with some goats milk and honey for supper


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Well, as suspected the sprats did not go down well at all. They both turned their noses up at them raw, so because I'm a pushover I cooked them for them and then mixed them in with a tin of pilchards in tomato sauce.

I sneakily buried 1 raw sprat each in amongst it all to see if they would eat it then. Branston did eat his, but Lily very delicately ate all the cooked sprats, pilchards and tomato sauce from around the raw sprat, she then licked the bowl clean all around it, carefully picked it up, carried it outside and deposited it on the patio!!

It looks like the only fish passing those lips will be from a can..... think I might have said that before, might actually stick to it now!!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

For a first raw meal what would you recommend for a 3k Yorkie?


----------



## SixStar

WelshYorkieLover said:


> For a first raw meal what would you recommend for a 3k Yorkie?


Some chunks of raw chicken breast


----------



## Dogless

WelshYorkieLover said:


> For a first raw meal what would you recommend for a 3k Yorkie?


I would read the raw stickies - they take you through everything step by step. I would start on chicken and only introduce one protein at a time, but do take the time to view the stickies, they will really help.

Breakfast today was some kind of mince (duck???) and ACV and dinner will be a couple of chicken quarters, veg and probiotic yoghurt.


----------



## SLB

I would like to add that after Louie had his chicken mince, he decided he would have a bit of dessert - cue roughage all over my carpet :rolleyes5: (cardboard :lol: )

Oh btw guys I had him weighed today since it is about 4 weeks since we switched - or will be this weekend. Before he weighed 27.7kg, today he weighs 27.5kg - so he's still a steady healthy weight


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was tripe , egg and pig heart ( i blend the egg shell up and mix it in as they don't like to eat it lol) 
Looks delicious...


----------



## sailor

WelshYorkieLover said:


> For a first raw meal what would you recommend for a 3k Yorkie?


I too would suggest reading through the raw stickies for ideas and also ... you cant go wrong with chicken!!

When I forst gave Ace (25kg and 7 years old) some raw chicken... he wouldnt touch it ! I boiled it and he ate it then, then I half boiled it and from them on his pretty much loved all raw.... bar kidneys and liver.. neither of mine seem to like liver or kidneys :confused1: even when I cook it... they look at me like Im trying to kill them!


----------



## ballybee

Well the unknown venison part was a whole shoulder....blooming huge but Tummel enjoyed himself and scoffed the lot. Tummels dinner was leftover stew, mashed potato and some kibble, he also got part of a tuna steak as a midday snack after an energetic walk 

I'll get pictures of the shoulder up tomorrow, tomorrow is some lamb spine for breakfast and a pigs cheek for tea


----------



## lucylastic

Today was a chicken leg with some yogurt and I introduced kidney for the first time. She wasn't impressed and declared it inedible. But when all the chicken was gone she went back to it, sniffed it, licked it, then had a good chew of it.


----------



## borderkp

Lil Doglets said:


> Today was tripe , egg and pig heart ( i blend the egg shell up and mix it in as they don't like to eat it lol)
> Looks delicious...


hmm might try blending up egg in maddie's grub as she will not touch it at all


----------



## ballybee

Right heres Tummel gnawing on the venison shoulder this morning










and after he'd finished










Tomorrows breakfast is only a small portion of lamb spine, he's had a lot to eat today though so i'm sure he won't mind much


----------



## SophieCyde

He had his first tripe  Thumbs up from murph :thumbup: Thumbs down from my nose :scared:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast today was tripe with leftover roast potatoes, swede and peas from our dinner last night

Dinner of Poultry necks and Lamb hearts is defrosting nicely as I type!


----------



## pogo

Breaky was chicken necks and for tea will be duck wings


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

OK i have a few questions. This thread absolutely fascinates me still and look in to see what all has had for breakfast and dinner lol. I don't know why it fascinates me so much but i guess its just cos my dog is so different from all yours as if I gave her something that wasn't cut up into a 5p size morsel she'll turn her nose up at it. I cant imagine actually giving her a whole chicken leg or something. She'd look at me stupid as if saying "what the hell do you expect me to do with that!?" ha ha.

Anyway my questions...

Egg shell - is there a particular reason you give the actual shell? like is there any nutritional reason?

what's BARF?

whats ACV or AVC? I cant remember which way the letters go ha ha.

This one might sound really stupid and it might offend some of you but I was just wondering do you worry that actually feeding them raw flesh could give them the taste of it? I've always been told that once a dog bites someone and gets the taste of blood they will probably do it again. Also does giving them raw change them a bit from domesticated dogs to a bit more on the actual wolf? side? I don't know lol. As i said probably very stupid question but it's so bizarre to me to see pet dogs chowing down on a whole leg of something lol as my dog is so much a nondog if that makes sense lol.


----------



## SixStar

The boys had ox heart and chicken wings for breakfast. For dinner _should_ be tripe!

However! I've just got back from shopping - got hubby a nice piece of steak for his dinner - only to find motor oil trailed all the way up the stair carpet where he'd obviously been working on his motorbikes outside, came in with oil on his boots and went upstairs for something. Only place in the house we have carpet and he manages to get oil on it :mad2:

So! If he can clean it up and get back in my good books, he might get the steak.

If not  Im sure the dogs will love a slice of steak each with their tripe! :devil: Im sure theyll be much more grateful too!!!


----------



## SixStar

WelshYorkieLover said:


> OK i have a few questions. This thread absolutely fascinates me still and look in to see what all has had for breakfast and dinner lol. I don't know why it fascinates me so much but i guess its just cos my dog is so different from all yours as if I gave her something that wasn't cut up into a 5p size morsel she'll turn her nose up at it. I cant imagine actually giving her a whole chicken leg or something. She'd look at me stupid as if saying "what the hell do you expect me to do with that!?" ha ha.
> 
> Anyway my questions...
> 
> Egg shell - is there a particular reason you give the actual shell? like is there any nutritional reason?
> 
> what's BARF?
> 
> whats ACV or AVC? I cant remember which way the letters go ha ha.
> 
> This one might sound really stupid and it might offend some of you but I was just wondering do you worry that actually feeding them raw flesh could give them the taste of it? I've always been told that once a dog bites someone and gets the taste of blood they will probably do it again. Also does giving them raw change them a bit from domesticated dogs to a bit more on the actual wolf? side? I don't know lol. As i said probably very stupid question but it's so bizarre to me to see pet dogs chowing down on a whole leg of something lol as my dog is so much a nondog if that makes sense lol.


Egg shell is full of calcium - some dogs like it, others won't touch it though.

BARF stands for Bones And Raw Food or Biologically Appropriate Raw Food. There are two main types of raw feeding - prey model and BARF. Prey model is pretty much just meat, bones and offal - whereas the BARF diet includes alot of fruits and vegetables too. I feed BARF 

ACV is apple cider vinegar.

Last question - my dogs lap up pools of blood that comes out of their meat whilst defrosting - and I'm still here to tell the tale! :thumbup:

The myth of feeding dogs raw meat giving them a taste of blood or being prone to biting or turning on you - is just that - a myth! 

Dogs of all sizes can and do enjoy raw feeding - my dogs range from 7 kg to 73 kg and they all eat BARF - and all the same things. The 7 kg little one often tucks into meals that are bigger than him - I let him eat his daily portion and then take it away again - you'd be suprised what the little ones are capable of!


----------



## pogo

WelshYorkieLover said:


> OK i have a few questions. This thread absolutely fascinates me still and look in to see what all has had for breakfast and dinner lol. I don't know why it fascinates me so much but i guess its just cos my dog is so different from all yours as if I gave her something that wasn't cut up into a 5p size morsel she'll turn her nose up at it. I cant imagine actually giving her a whole chicken leg or something. She'd look at me stupid as if saying "what the hell do you expect me to do with that!?" ha ha.
> 
> Anyway my questions...
> 
> Egg shell - is there a particular reason you give the actual shell? like is there any nutritional reason?
> 
> what's BARF?
> 
> whats ACV or AVC? I cant remember which way the letters go ha ha.
> 
> This one might sound really stupid and it might offend some of you but I was just wondering do you worry that actually feeding them raw flesh could give them the taste of it? I've always been told that once a dog bites someone and gets the taste of blood they will probably do it again. Also does giving them raw change them a bit from domesticated dogs to a bit more on the actual wolf? side? I don't know lol. As i said probably very stupid question but it's so bizarre to me to see pet dogs chowing down on a whole leg of something lol as my dog is so much a nondog if that makes sense lol.


Egg shell provide calcium so very good for them if you can get them to eat it!

Barf - is basically feeding raw meat/bone/offal but with the addition of raw fruit and veggies. The other is prey model raw and thats what i feed!

ACV- is apple cider vinegar

That is basically a myth, for example i myself eat raw meat ALOT so why would it be any different just because the dogs eat it? Giving them raw meat does not change any personality apart from making them more excited over food or whatever, so no they are just myths


----------



## ballybee

Here's Tummel with his first taste of lamb this morning(some spine and what i think was a shoulder blade with meat still on it) His poo was fine, a fair bit paler than usual but i'm guessing thats because of the amount of bone he had.










And for dinner...as he's had such a bony breakfast he can have a pigs cheek for tea


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

SixStar said:


> Egg shell is full of calcium - some dogs like it, others won't touch it though.
> 
> BARF stands for Bones And Raw Food or Biologically Appropriate Raw Food. There are two main types of raw feeding - prey model and BARF. Prey model is pretty much just meat, bones and offal - whereas the BARF diet includes alot of fruits and vegetables too. I feed BARF
> 
> ACV is apple cider vinegar.
> 
> Last question - my dogs lap up pools of blood that comes out of their meat whilst defrosting - and I'm still here to tell the tale! :thumbup:
> 
> The myth of feeding dogs raw meat giving them a taste of blood or being prone to biting or turning on you - is just that - a myth!
> 
> Dogs of all sizes can and do enjoy raw feeding - my dogs range from 7 kg to 73 kg and they all eat BARF - and all the same things. The 7 kg little one often tucks into meals that are bigger than him - I let him eat his daily portion and then take it away again - you'd be suprised what the little ones are capable of!


Thank you very much for the information!! I'm glad I didn't offend. I am gonna start feeding my Yorkie and cats some raw food. I really like the idea because its all natural and no chemicals and it totally makes sense. It's what they eat in the wild. I'm gonna start introducing the odd raw meal a couple of times a week. I'm really looking forward to seeing their reactions.

I'm guessing when they first started domesticating dogs for pets they had to do everything to get the natural wild instinct out of them and stopping the blood and raw meat helped with that. I know you couldn't smile at one at the very begining without them thinking the smiler was bearing their teeth at them but now I guess we don't need to worry about them not being domesticated anymore. I dunno, just a theory lol.

I'm loving seeing all these meals your serving! And 73K'S!!! Wow!! My Yorkie is only 3K's ha ha. What breed of dog is this huuuuge one!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Also one more question? What does the ACV do nutritionally? 

P.S. I love feeding Millie veg and fruit too!


----------



## SixStar

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Thank you very much for the information!! I'm glad I didn't offend. I am gonna start feeding my Yorkie and cats some raw food. I really like the idea because its all natural and no chemicals and it totally makes sense. It's what they eat in the wild. I'm gonna start introducing the odd raw meal a couple of times a week. I'm really looking forward to seeing their reactions.
> 
> I'm guessing when they first started domesticating dogs for pets they had to do everything to get the natural wild instinct out of them and stopping the blood and raw meat helped with that. I know you couldn't smile at one at the very begining without them thinking the smiler was bearing their teeth at them but now I guess we don't need to worry about them not being domesticated anymore. I dunno, just a theory lol.
> 
> I'm loving seeing all these meals your serving! And 73K'S!!! Wow!! My Yorkie is only 3K's ha ha. What breed of dog is this huuuuge one!!


You're most welcome - I love to help any raw feeding newbie if it means someone else possibly moving to raw :thumbup:

The big lad is my Blue - Neo Mastiff X Great Dane - he sounds beastly but he's a handsome chunk of love! 

I really can't comprehend a dog as teeny as 3 kg!! With one so small you'd be best starting off with just pure chicken chunks and no bone, and then moving onto small chicken wings if she can manage them - you can get wing tips which are teeny (my gang swallow them whole) which would probably be suitable for her. I'm sure there is a couple of people that raw feed their Chihuahuas, so hopefully they'll spot this and be able to give you some ideas for teeny tiny dogs 



WelshYorkieLover said:


> Also one more question? What does the ACV do nutritionally?
> 
> P.S. I love feeding Millie veg and fruit too!


ACV is good for the skin, can help prevent fleas and ticks, helps with tear staining, good for joints, bones & teeth, can prevent urine burning lawns and it helps the bladder, kidneys, heart and liver! It's excellent stuff!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

thanks!! I'm definately going to be trying the ACV especially as it's good for the heart! I've been looking for something to give as a sort of supplement to food for a healthy heart as she has a heart murmur and I lost my eldest Yorkie Bonnie a month ago from heart failure. Do you just put it on their food? Do you know how much you're supposed to give them per kilo of their weight?


----------



## Shells Bells

My Taylor is also teeny tiny, but mainly because she is a pup... still, at 11 weeks old she was more than capable of destroying a chicken wing in 35 minutes (while i was holding it though). Her time is improving the more she eats 

She weighed 2.5 kilos then and weighs all of 2.6 kilos now bless her xxx

I think teeny tiny dogs are just as capable, her jaw is so much stronger than i would have thought.

My last dog was a Rottie so I just assumed Taylor would be a weakling due to her size... how wrong was I :scared:?xx

(Bone in)Turkey mince for breakfast and lunch for Taylor, then a chicken wing for tea, maybe some fruit or veg for supper.. she is a growing pup after all xx


----------



## SixStar

WelshYorkieLover said:


> thanks!! I'm definately going to be trying the ACV especially as it's good for the heart! I've been looking for something to give as a sort of supplement to food for a healthy heart as she has a heart murmur and I lost my eldest Yorkie Bonnie a month ago from heart failure. Do you just put it on their food? Do you know how much you're supposed to give them per kilo of their weight?


Sorry about Bonnie  Just looking at your sig- errr, have you made a typo? You've got Bonnie down as 1977-2011 - making her 34?!  

I think it's 1 tspn for small dogs, and 1 tbspn for larger ones - so for a tiny Yorkie you might want to only give half a tspn or something?

I give my dogs a blended veggie mix - which is a load of fruit and vegetables blended together - and to it I add garlic, a good glug of fish oil, turmeric, rosemary, parsley and a glug of ACV - I then freeze it in ice cube trays and they get between 2 and 7 cubes daily, depending on their size. So the amount of ACV my boys get daily is actually quite small.

In additon to the meat, bones, offal and blended veggie mix mine also get whole/chopped fruits & veggies, goats milk, natural yoghurt, plain cottage cheese, eggs (as mentioned) and manuka honey - with the BARF diet there is a *huge* variety that can be fed


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

ha ha oops!! Yes it was a massive typo error! She was born in 97 making her a whole 20 years younger ha ha


----------



## SixStar

WelshYorkieLover said:


> ha ha oops!! Yes it was a massive typo error! She was born in 97 making her a whole 20 years younger ha ha


I wish I could knock 20 years off my age just like that


----------



## kaz25

I can finally join in with this thread now Benny is on solely raw and loving it 

He had half a chicken mince for breakfast and is getting 3 chicken wings for tea  His meals are quite boring at the moment as he is on chicken only.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

SixStar said:


> I wish I could knock 20 years off my age just like that


Ha ha me too!!


----------



## ballybee

Well...Tummel wasn't impressed with the pigs cheek, he ate most of the skin then grudgingly ate the meat and fat....took him 45 minutes as he kept going away and coming back to see if the cheek had changed!!! It's all gone now but I don't think I'll give him pork regularly if that's the reaction it gets


----------



## SixStar

ballybee said:


> Well...Tummel wasn't impressed with the pigs cheek, he ate most of the skin then grudgingly ate the meat and fat....took him 45 minutes as he kept going away and coming back to see if the cheek had changed!!! It's all gone now but I don't think I'll give him pork regularly if that's the reaction it gets


Pig skin is chewy old stuff - he probably got jaw ache!


----------



## bbear690

Lolly has had her first Raw proper meal today, 3 chicken wings and an egg

Is that ok?


She has had the odd chicken wing before but just as a treat

Going to go to morrisons and try and get some bargains later if hubby gets back in time, as i only have lolly i am hoping the bottom freezer draw will be big enough to keep it in 

I will still feed her kibble and she will probably have 1 raw and one kibble meal a day now, does that sound ok?

Really excited about doing this


----------



## SixStar

bbear690 said:


> Lolly has had her first Raw proper meal today, 3 chicken wings and an egg
> 
> Is that ok?
> 
> She has had the odd chicken wing before but just as a treat
> 
> Going to go to morrisons and try and get some bargains later if hubby gets back in time, as i only have lolly i am hoping the bottom freezer draw will be big enough to keep it in
> 
> I will still feed her kibble and she will probably have 1 raw and one kibble meal a day now, does that sound ok?
> 
> Really excited about doing this


Sounds fine 

Hold your horses on getting your Morrisons bargains  Keep her on chicken for at least a week - ideally two, and then add in ONE new meat per week - so chicken only for the first week or two, then the next week introduce lamb for example so she's having chicken and lamb for a week, the next week introduce beef or what have you - so she's on a week of chicken, lamb and beef etc etc. That way, if only adding one new thing at a time, if she has any problems with anything, you know exactly what it is.

If you're going to feed 50/50 raw and kibble I'd really do them on separate days, so a day of kibble and a day of raw - I dislike kibble and raw being fed in the same day as to digest wise, they're so different.

Read the raw stickies and anything youre unsure of  ask!


----------



## sailor

bbear690 said:


> Lolly has had her first Raw proper meal today, 3 chicken wings and an egg
> 
> Is that ok?
> 
> She has had the odd chicken wing before but just as a treat
> 
> Going to go to morrisons and try and get some bargains later if hubby gets back in time, as i only have lolly i am hoping the bottom freezer draw will be big enough to keep it in
> 
> I will still feed her kibble and she will probably have 1 raw and one kibble meal a day now, does that sound ok?
> 
> Really excited about doing this


Mine still have a mix of kibble and raw :thumbsup: they are fine with it.
I keep saying I will stop feeding the kibble, but just cant let go :lol:

I always give them kibble for breakfast with something small, like an egg or tin of fish (tuna in brine/sardines in oil).
For tea they get mainly raw, sometimes I chuck in a handful of kibble in with it, but not often.


----------



## Wyrd

Chicken legs again today for breakfast, and then with some veggie mix, a little bit of oil from the tuna this morning and a raw egg for Cooper


----------



## ballybee

SixStar said:


> Pig skin is chewy old stuff - he probably got jaw ache!


Lol probably...I thought he was going to leave the pile of meat and fat but I convinced him it was good  he's snoozing on my bed now...must be knackered after that!!! Kibble tomorrow for him then we'll see what's in the freezer for Wednesday!


----------



## borderkp

today maddie had duck breast that i found in the depths of the freezer last night. it had been reduced to 30p but was so frost bitten it was almost unrecogniseable as duck so i thought oh well 2 days of grub for the hound 

sliced some up small for the cat.. i have never seen a look of disgust so great on a cats face  (oh i forgot the look she gave me over the tripe)


----------



## babycham2002

Went in Caribbean food store today

Got quartered cows feet and some goat with bone.


I cant promise the goat wont end up on my plate though I must say


----------



## LexiLou2

mine had chicken chunks with liver for brekkie and chicken mince for tea....on count down for my order next tuesday poor dogs are bored stiff....I am exploring options now though found a local carribean shop and chinese supermarket so will hopefully get chance to pop down there plus have pork and lamb bones and trotters in my order so fingers crossed they can have some interesting food.

Quick question thougg anyone shed any light on Bosleys strange habit....I struggle to get him to eat boney meals. He has been checked by the vet and is all fine but he won't eat boney meals such as rabbit or a chicken carcass unless I cut it up into chunks with the scissors, yet give him lamb bone which is tougher and he is happy as larry. He will chew necks and carcasses but won't eat them he just chews them and spits them out again, then I cut it up with the scissors and he wolfs it straight down.


----------



## pogo

LexiLou2 said:


> mine had chicken chunks with liver for brekkie and chicken mince for tea....on count down for my order next tuesday poor dogs are bored stiff....I am exploring options now though found a local carribean shop and chinese supermarket so will hopefully get chance to pop down there plus have pork and lamb bones and trotters in my order so fingers crossed they can have some interesting food.
> 
> Quick question thougg anyone shed any light on Bosleys strange habit....I struggle to get him to eat boney meals. He has been checked by the vet and is all fine but he won't eat boney meals such as rabbit or a chicken carcass unless I cut it up into chunks with the scissors, yet give him lamb bone which is tougher and he is happy as larry. He will chew necks and carcasses but won't eat them he just chews them and spits them out again, then I cut it up with the scissors and he wolfs it straight down.


Sounds like he's just being fussy to be honest, although if he chews his food up once you have cut up then i don't think theres a problem


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Haven't posted any photos on here for ages so thought I'd treat you this evening with a picture of some very crunchy poultry necks and sme very chewy lambs hearts!

And for an extra special treat a video of the terrible two troughing it down!!

Never mind Corrie, this is real entertainment!!!!....


----------



## pogo

Awww your two look like they eat so delicately compared to my too


----------



## foxyrockmeister

pogo said:


> Awww your two look like they eat so delicately compared to my too


It's funny, this 'delicate' eating has only just started. They always used to bolt their food as fast as possible but just in the last week or so they've slowed right down. Even with mince at breakfast that used to be gone in milliseconds, they now eat it much more sedately!

The licking each others lips at the end is new too! Theys've always licked each others bowls but now this has progressed to licking each others faces! They do it after every meal now!


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> It's funny, this 'delicate' eating has only just started. They always used to bolt their food as fast as possible but just in the last week or so they've slowed right down. Even with mince at breakfast that used to be gone in milliseconds, they now eat it much more sedately!
> 
> The licking each others lips at the end is new too! Theys've always licked each others bowls but now this has progressed to licking each others faces! They do it after every meal now!


My two still do the eat everything as quick as possible thing!

They have always done the licking of each others face though  but then they do it if the other has had a drink as well!


----------



## ballybee

look at all the well fed dogs  The evil pork cheek doesn't seem to have affected Tummel badly...he's fast asleep but no gas at all(had a few devil farts this morning but lamb fat is much harder to digest than other fats so not worried as his poo's were fine) so i'm pleased.

On the downside...i think i've got a bug, i'm so tired, my shoulders/arms/chest are all sore and i'm feeling really cold but apparently i'm quite warm...sounds like Flu :mad2: bleurgh but i'm sure Tummel will keep me company while i suffer


----------



## simplysardonic

Tonight the dogs had pig pluck, chicken breast fillets & sprats & the cats had sprats


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> look at all the well fed dogs  The evil pork cheek doesn't seem to have affected Tummel badly...he's fast asleep but no gas at all(had a few devil farts this morning but lamb fat is much harder to digest than other fats so not worried as his poo's were fine) so i'm pleased.
> 
> On the downside...i think i've got a bug, i'm so tired, my shoulders/arms/chest are all sore and i'm feeling really cold but apparently i'm quite warm...sounds like Flu :mad2: bleurgh but i'm sure Tummel will keep me company while i suffer


I've had flu for the last fews days  not amused


----------



## Dogless

This morning was minced tripe and oily fish with an egg and ACV. Dinner was lamb liver, ox kidney and a little bit of tripe.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Last night was chicken wings and liver 



And popped to good ol' Morrisons yesterday and got this lot for about £1 ! :thumbup:



It's all some kind of lamb bones but quite meaty, think it may be bits of spine or ribs.
There's 8 days worth of food there


----------



## kaz25

Breakfast this morning was half a chicken mince, which came straight back up (on my carpet!!) as Benny ate it like it was going out of fashion  Tonight's tea is chicken carcass


----------



## bbear690

Lolly had 2 chicken wings for breakfast, is this enough for her size and breed?

wasn't sure whether to give her a bit of kibble too ( half a cup)


----------



## Clare7435

My 2 has duck and rice kibble with a pouch of duck rice and veg wet....


----------



## kaz25

bbear690 said:


> Lolly had 2 chicken wings for breakfast, is this enough for her size and breed?
> 
> wasn't sure whether to give her a bit of kibble too ( half a cup)


What does she weigh hun? Benny is about 40kg and only gets roughly 1lb of food a day as getting his weight down so he gets half a 1lb block of mince in the morning and then either 2/3 chicken wings, a chicken carcass or the other half of mince in the evening.

Personally, I wouldn't feed kibble and raw at the same time. It's best to make sure there is at least 6 hours between feeding raw and kibble as they digest at different rates.

Also, it looks very little but you need to remember they use it all and don't poo the majority of it out as it isn't full of fillers etc like kibble.


----------



## bbear690

i haven't had her weighed for a few months, i think she is heavy lol 12 month old boxer so medium size dog

She seems happy on the 2 wings so will leave that and go and get some mince later or was thinking of getting a whole chicken and just chopping it up into bags so she gets a few meals out of it

My husband works right next to a butcher so going to be asking him today if he has any carcass or necks he can sell me cheap xx


----------



## bbear690

Its a lovely feeling seeing that she is getting raw, i don't know why lol but its so more exciting than feeding her kibble and tinned meat, i know she loves it too


----------



## kaz25

bbear690 said:


> i haven't had her weighed for a few months, i think she is heavy lol 12 month old boxer so medium size dog
> 
> She seems happy on the 2 wings so will leave that and go and get some mince later or was thinking of getting a whole chicken and just chopping it up into bags so she gets a few meals out of it
> 
> My husband works right next to a butcher so going to be asking him today if he has any carcass or necks he can sell me cheap xx


Good idea :thumbsup:

Like others have said though stick to one meat just now, Benny is on chicken only and has been for a couple of weeks now so will maybe introduce some beef or lamb mince at the weekend.

She should be fine on the 2 wings, but it's ok to give more one day and less the next. For example, Benny is getting a whole chicken carcass for tea tonight but will only get chicken mince tomorrow.

Definitely good idea to get a whole chicken, I did that at first when Benny was only on raw for tea. I managed to get about 5 meals out of it - 2 quarters, 2 wings, carcass. Can also cut the breast off separate and give it in chunks etc.

Are you going to switch over to raw completely? If you are it's a lot cheaper to buy in bulk but I think you said you only have one drawer in the freezer for her? You'll not fit much in there, I've got 2 small freezers filled and 2 racks in my huge chest freezer :lol: I have enough to last until at least February though


----------



## bbear690

I think at the moment i will do it slowly but i have room in my kitchen to get a chest freezer if i need one  

But as i said hubby works next to a butcher so hopefully we will be able to buy bits easily for her if we haven't got enough room


Do you freeze all the meat and defrost it first to get rid of nastys or can i just give it to her without freezing ?


----------



## kaz25

bbear690 said:


> I think at the moment i will do it slowly but i have room in my kitchen to get a chest freezer if i need one
> 
> But as i said hubby works next to a butcher so hopefully we will be able to buy bits easily for her if we haven't got enough room
> 
> Do you freeze all the meat and defrost it first to get rid of nastys or can i just give it to her without freezing ?


Chicken is perfectly safe to feed without freezing. I think you may have to freeze pork first but hopefully someone else can answer that.

I buy my raw food in bulk and already frozen so just leave it to defrost, put it into portions and separate bags and refreeze then take out again on the day he is having it so don't really worry about what needs to be frozen before feeding as it is already frozen anyway.

Butchers is a good idea, I have a butcher friend who gets offcuts etc for me but I still tend to freeze it - to be safe and also because I get so much I wouldn't be able to use it all before it went off. Haven't actually used any yet so it is still in the freezer. Haven't even opened the bag to see what's in there!


----------



## bbear690

kaz25 said:


> Chicken is perfectly safe to feed without freezing. I think you may have to freeze pork first but hopefully someone else can answer that.
> 
> I buy my raw food in bulk and already frozen so just leave it to defrost, put it into portions and separate bags and refreeze then take out again on the day he is having it so don't really worry about what needs to be frozen before feeding as it is already frozen anyway.
> 
> Butchers is a good idea, I have a butcher friend who gets offcuts etc for me but I still tend to freeze it - to be safe and also because I get so much I wouldn't be able to use it all before it went off. Haven't actually used any yet so it is still in the freezer. Haven't even opened the bag to see what's in there!


Thanks for the advice xx


----------



## Rosie Dane

My pup had beef and chicken mince this morning from Natures Instinct and the collie had tripe. Got some chicken thighs reduced to £1 in the Co-op for the collies tea. The pup is still on 4 meals a day so I'll give her some of the chicken thighs and the mince divided between her remaining 3 meals.


----------



## SLB

Just rabbit mince tonight :/ Can't wait for my order to come - one more week! 

It would be here today but a few of us lol opened our mouths and they've had an influx of new customers :lol: I wonder if we'll get commission?


----------



## bbear690

SLB said:


> Just rabbit mince tonight :/ Can't wait for my order to come - one more week!
> 
> It would be here today but a few of us lol opened our mouths and they've had an influx of new customers :lol: I wonder if we'll get commission?


Where do you get your Raw from please?


----------



## pogo

bbear690 said:


> I think at the moment i will do it slowly but i have room in my kitchen to get a chest freezer if i need one
> 
> But as i said hubby works next to a butcher so hopefully we will be able to buy bits easily for her if we haven't got enough room
> 
> Do you freeze all the meat and defrost it first to get rid of nastys or can i just give it to her without freezing ?


The only food I like to freeze before feeding is fish, especially if they aren't gutted, pork is fine to feed straight away, as long as it's human grade meat as it does't contain the parasite Trichinosis anymore.


----------



## pogo

bbear690 said:


> Where do you get your Raw from please?


I get mine from durham animal feeds who are a popular company on here 

today the boys had tripe for breaky and chicken carcasses are for tea!


----------



## SLB

bbear690 said:


> Where do you get your Raw from please?


 I'm not telling - I need my order :lol:

Mines from Lincs pets supplied by DAF


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> I get mine from durham animal feeds who are a popular company on here
> 
> today the boys had tripe for breaky and chicken carcasses are for tea!


I will be going with DAF next time I order, so much more variety


----------



## pogo

Have a look here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/197702-raw-food-supplier-list.html

It's a list of suppliers that might be good to you


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> I will be going with DAF next time I order, so much more variety


I really like the variety that DAF have!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> I really like the variety that DAF have!


The one I ordered from recently I just had carcasses, necks and wings to choose from for bone in meats. None of this pheasant carcasses or turkey or duck. So much more variety, will be ordering some treats too.

All I've got just now is chicken. Got some lamb mince and beef mince but apart from that only got heart and beef chunks.

I may do a sneaky order once I get paid but sshhhhh :lol: Do they have a minimum order amount? I can't see anything about delivery prices etc on their website.


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> The one I ordered from recently I just had carcasses, necks and wings to choose from for bone in meats. None of this pheasant carcasses or turkey or duck. So much more variety, will be ordering some treats too.
> 
> All I've got just now is chicken. Got some lamb mince and beef mince but apart from that only got heart and beef chunks.
> 
> I may do a sneaky order once I get paid but sshhhhh :lol: Do they have a minimum order amount? I can't see anything about delivery prices etc on their website.


basically when i ordered i asked them about delivery and was told if you order over £50 it's free delivery and seeing as though i ordered £90 worth i think i was slightly over! oh the prices on their website are different to the delivered ones so it's best to email them and they will send you a price list!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> basically when i ordered i asked them about delivery and was told if you order over £50 it's free delivery and seeing as though i ordered £90 worth i think i was slightly over! oh the prices on their website are different to the delivered ones so it's best to email them and they will send you a price list!


I've just found an email from when I enquired a few months ago and it has a list in it. My emails say the minimum order is £50.

Thanks


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> I've just found an email from when I enquired a few months ago and it has a list in it. My emails say the minimum order is £50.
> 
> Thanks


ahhh fair enough! I wasn't told about a minimum order just that over £50 is free delivery.


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> ahhh fair enough! I wasn't told about a minimum order just that over £50 is free delivery.


I asked about it and they said they could lower it to £30 as I was just starting out and didn't know if Benny would take to it.

It'll be easy enough to get to £50 though so think I'll order some liver and kidney. Maybe some turkey and duck necks plus some treats  Maybe some ribs too. Sure I'll manage to get to £50 in no time


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> I asked about it and they said they could lower it to £30 as I was just starting out and didn't know if Benny would take to it.
> 
> It'll be easy enough to get to £50 though so think I'll order some liver and kidney. Maybe some turkey and duck necks plus some treats  Maybe some ribs too. Sure I'll manage to get to £50 in no time


haha i got to £50 VERY easily, when i ordered a couple of weeks ago there were a couple of things out of stock, like chicken wings, so they gave me duck wings instead and TBH i much prefer the duck wings as they are much bigger and meatier!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> haha i got to £50 VERY easily, when i ordered a couple of weeks ago there were a couple of things out of stock, like chicken wings, so they gave me duck wings instead and TBH i much prefer the duck wings as they are much bigger and meatier!


Yeah I can imagine! Which bones do you order from them?


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Yeah I can imagine! Which bones do you order from them?


right i'll see if i can remember, bear i mind i order alot of bones as my two do better with more bone in their diet.

10kg of chicken necks
5kg of chicken carcasses
5kg of duck wings
5kg of pork bones
5kg of lamb bones
15kg of mixed random bones (an absolute bargain!)

I think thats everything, i did order chicken wings, duck and turkey necks, but they didn't have any at the time, so got extra chicken necks and duck wings instead!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> right i'll see if i can remember, bear i mind i order alot of bones as my two do better with more bone in their diet.
> 
> 10kg of chicken necks
> 5kg of chicken carcasses
> 5kg of duck wings
> 5kg of pork bones
> 5kg of lamb bones
> 15kg of mixed random bones (an absolute bargain!)
> 
> I think thats everything, i did order chicken wings, duck and turkey necks, but they didn't have any at the time, so got extra chicken necks and duck wings instead!


So are the bones under their 'bones' section okay to be eaten? I'm so worried about giving him weight bearing bones I wasn't sure if these can be eaten or just to be chewed on?

I'd quite like to get him some lamb and pork bones and maybe some lamb ribs, are these all okay to be eaten?

Also, the list they sent me doesn't have duck wings on it, only necks?


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> So are the bones under their 'bones' section okay to be eaten? I'm so worried about giving him weight bearing bones I wasn't sure if these can be eaten or just to be chewed on?
> 
> I'd quite like to get him some lamb and pork bones and maybe some lamb ribs, are these all okay to be eaten?
> 
> Also, the list they sent me doesn't have duck wings on it, only necks?


no for some reason they don't put the duck wings on the price list i was offered them so you could ask if they have any.

Yes they are fine to eat they aren't weight bearing bones, it was a lot of spine, ribs, shoulder and things like that, with the random mixed bag as far as i can see in the bag everything is edible as i don't give the boys rec bones.


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> no for some reason they don't put the duck wings on the price list i was offered them so you could ask if they have any.
> 
> Yes they are fine to eat they aren't weight bearing bones, it was a lot of spine, ribs, shoulder and things like that, with the random mixed bag as far as i can see in the bag everything is edible as i don't give the boys rec bones.


That's good, I'll look into them too. Will see how much space I have and might make a small order or just wait and make a bigger one later on.


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> That's good, I'll look into them too. Will see how much space I have and might make a small order or just wait and make a bigger one later on.


I would definitely look at the mixed bag which i think is £4 for 15kg which is a bargain even if a couple a bones might be not appropriate


----------



## debs78

My 12 week old Welshie pup just ate minced beef, a pork rib and 2 chicken wings for her lunch then sat expectantly waiting for some more....the little porker!! :scared:

My new chest freezer arrives on Thursday, can't wait so I can get ordering


----------



## kaz25

debs78 said:


> My 12 week old Welshie pup just ate minced beef, a pork rib and 2 chicken wings for her lunch then sat expectantly waiting for some more....the little porker!! :scared:
> 
> My new chest freezer arrives on Thursday, can't wait so I can get ordering


Crikey!! Benny doesn't even get that in a day :scared:


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> I would definitely look at the mixed bag which i think is £4 for 15kg which is a bargain even if a couple a bones might be not appropriate


Yeah I saw them, definitely a bargain!!


----------



## pogo

debs78 said:


> My 12 week old Welshie pup just ate minced beef, a pork rib and 2 chicken wings for her lunch then sat expectantly waiting for some more....the little porker!! :scared:
> 
> My new chest freezer arrives on Thursday, can't wait so I can get ordering


:scared: my two don't get that much either!


----------



## debs78

kaz25 said:


> Crikey!! Benny doesn't even get that in a day :scared:


Tell me about it!! She wont be getting her tea until a bit later this evening  She's obviously using it all though as her poos are quite small and she is not overweight at all.


----------



## pogo

debs78 said:


> Tell me about it!! She wont be getting her tea until a bit later this evening  She's obviously using it all though as her poos are quite small and she is not overweight at all.


my two would continually eat if i let them so they get a certain weight of food a day and thats it


----------



## debs78

I'm the same with Maisie, she gets what she gets and that's that but as pup is still growing and it's only her first week of walking out I'm a little more flexible.


----------



## pogo

debs78 said:


> I'm the same with Maisie, she gets what she gets and that's that but as pup is still growing and it's only her first week of walking out I'm a little more flexible.


My harvey was fed raw from 8 weeks old and he has always had a set amount and nothing else as it's very easy to overfeed on raw as it looks like they are having tiny amounts of food


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> my two would continually eat if i let them so they get a certain weight of food a day and thats it


Goodness, Benny would happily scoff the contents of all my freezers if I let him  I feel bad only giving him roughly 1lb a day but he needs to lose some weight and he seems settled enough on that amount, still has plenty energy etc.


----------



## debs78

pogo said:


> My harvey was fed raw from 8 weeks old and he has always had a set amount and nothing else as it's very easy to overfeed on raw as it looks like they are having tiny amounts of food


Thanks for the advice and I will keep an eye on it. None of my dogs have ever been overweight though so I'm confident I'll know if/when to cut back.


----------



## pogo

debs78 said:


> Thanks for the advice and I will keep an eye on it. None of my dogs have ever been overweight though so I'm confident I'll know if/when to cut back.


Oh i wasn't saying you must have overweight dogs, it's just i know people feed too much food thinking their dog is going to starve, which is why it's easier to work out how much they need based on their ideal adult weight and go from there!


----------



## kaz25

debs78 said:


> Thanks for the advice and I will keep an eye on it. None of my dogs have ever been overweight though so I'm confident I'll know if/when to cut back.


I think you also need to be careful he doesn't 'expect' as much when he's older. I've never raw fed a pup but I'd have thought you'd just give the higher end of the percentage for their weight as they are growing?

I'd never free feed a pup though.


----------



## debs78

Don't worry I wasn't taking offence  I'm glad for the advice being new to all this. Her meal wasn't typical I promise, I just posted cos I was shocked at how much she put away!


----------



## kaz25

debs78 said:


> Don't worry I wasn't taking offence  I'm glad for the advice being new to all this. Her meal wasn't typical I promise, I just posted cos I was shocked at how much she put away!


Dogs would eat until they were sick if they could  Which is why you need to be careful as it's so easy to overfeed them.


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> I think you also need to be careful he doesn't 'expect' as much when he's older. I've never raw fed a pup but I'd have thought you'd just give the higher end of the percentage for their weight as they are growing?
> 
> I'd never free feed a pup though.


With pups you can either feed 10% of their current weight and swap to the 2-3% of adult weight, OR start straight away with feeding 2-3% of adult weight.

I fed Harvey raw as a pup and he has always been fed 2-3% of adult weight, as personally i don't see the point of feeding a higher percent.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Well I know it's not raw but I want to join in especially as I intend to feed some raw meals.

For breakfast was JWB for small dogs kibble. She finished off 37.5 g he he. She's also had some peas and carrots for a snack and she has some frozen natural yoghurt down but hasn't looked at. 

Tonight will be ceaser. I know!! Don't hate me, I'm in the middle of changing her food from bakers biscuits to JWB and from ceaser to JWB also with a couple of raw meals a week. 

It's been a week of half and half bakers and JWB kibble tomorrow and so will be full JWB in a day or two.

Then I'm gonna start properly with the wet JWB/Ceaser.

Do you think chicken mince would be better to start off raw with than chicken chunks? I'm so excited about this change of diet. I honestly thought I was feeding her good stuff before but now I see I wasn't. Now though its going to change and I feel so happy knowing that she's gonna be having a healthy diet!!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> With pups you can either feed 10% of their current weight and swap to the 2-3% of adult weight, OR start straight away with feeding 2-3% of adult weight.
> 
> I fed Harvey raw as a pup and he has always been fed 2-3% of adult weight, as personally i don't see the point of feeding a higher percent.


Thought it would be something like that but didn't know for sure :thumbsup: Either way, it still isn't much really as they are tiny so 10% is still very little!


----------



## debs78

pogo said:


> With pups you can either feed 10% of their current weight and swap to the 2-3% of adult weight, OR start straight away with feeding 2-3% of adult weight.
> 
> I fed Harvey raw as a pup and he has always been fed 2-3% of adult weight, as personally i don't see the point of feeding a higher percent.


It's a huge difference! I've been feeding at 10% of current weight which is 700g per day but 2.5% of her expected weight is only 450g. How do I know which is best?


----------



## kaz25

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Well I know it's not raw but I want to join in especially as I intend to feed some raw meals.
> 
> For breakfast was JWB for small dogs kibble. She finished off 37.5 g he he. She's also had some peas and carrots for a snack and she has some frozen natural yoghurt down but hasn't looked at.
> 
> Tonight will be ceaser. I know!! Don't hate me, I'm in the middle of changing her food from bakers biscuits to JWB and from ceaser to JWB also with a couple of raw meals a week.
> 
> It's been a week of half and half bakers and JWB kibble tomorrow and so will be full JWB in a day or two.
> 
> Then I'm gonna start properly with the wet JWB/Ceaser.
> 
> Do you think chicken mince would be better to start off raw with than chicken chunks? I'm so excited about this change of diet. I honestly thought I was feeding her good stuff before but now I see I wasn't. Now though its going to change and I feel so happy knowing that she's gonna be having a healthy diet!!


Many people use minces as they claim to be complete but usually don't have enough offal. If you're just going to feed a couple of raw meals a week then it can be fine but it won't help her teeth as she's not having to really chew etc.


----------



## pogo

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Well I know it's not raw but I want to join in especially as I intend to feed some raw meals.
> 
> For breakfast was JWB for small dogs kibble. She finished off 37.5 g he he. She's also had some peas and carrots for a snack and she has some frozen natural yoghurt down but hasn't looked at.
> 
> Tonight will be ceaser. I know!! Don't hate me, I'm in the middle of changing her food from bakers biscuits to JWB and from ceaser to JWB also with a couple of raw meals a week.
> 
> It's been a week of half and half bakers and JWB kibble tomorrow and so will be full JWB in a day or two.
> 
> Then I'm gonna start properly with the wet JWB/Ceaser.
> 
> Do you think chicken mince would be better to start off raw with than chicken chunks? I'm so excited about this change of diet. I honestly thought I was feeding her good stuff before but now I see I wasn't. Now though its going to change and I feel so happy knowing that she's gonna be having a healthy diet!!


I personally start with chicken wings, as it encourages them to learn to chew from the off. But if you want to feed a meal of chicken mince a couple times a week then it's fine, just don't feed raw and kibble in the same meal 


kaz25 said:


> Thought it would be something like that but didn't know for sure :thumbsup: Either way, it still isn't much really as they are tiny so 10% is still very little!


True the meals do always look small!


----------



## kaz25

debs78 said:


> It's a huge difference! I've been feeding at 10% of current weight which is 700g per day but 2.5% of her expected weight is only 450g. How do I know which is best?


I'd say with the lesser weight you know she is going to reach her expected weight and maintain it but with the 10% she may end up overweight unless you cut back at the right time? Just a guess as like I say I have never raw fed a pup. My 40kg lab only gets roughly 450-500g a day.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

pogo said:


> Oh i wasn't saying you must have overweight dogs, it's just i know people feed too much food thinking their dog is going to starve, which is why it's easier to work out how much they need based on their ideal adult weight and go from there!


Totally agree with this!! I have only just changed my ways over the last month! I thought I was being kind and loving to my babies but I know that I was just causing them harm. And they're the last people I'd want to harm in the world. I've never measured their food out, given them all the treats they want and I honestly thought I was giving them the best by letting them have all the yummy things!!

The vet saw Millie last week and he said she's not fat but I know she's not as lean as she could be. My cats on the other hand are different story!! Tyler is my smallest and he ways 5kgs. The vet said he's a big boy but my other one is huge!! He weighs over a stone in weight (not sure how much that is in kg's) and although the vet has always said he's a big cat all over (as in he's long and tall etc) he's never said that he's over weight but he so is! I know tabby's are prone to having tummy flab but seriously he has foot warmers. He sits down and you can hardly see his back feet!! I now know I've not been kind to their bodies, only their tastebuds!!

So I now realise that I have two options - feed them whatever they want, yes they'd love it but I wouldn't have them as long as I could! or feed them proper food, proper measurements and yes they aren't happy about it but they'll be around longer!!


----------



## debs78

kaz25 said:


> I'd say with the lesser weight you know she is going to reach her expected weight and maintain it but with the 10% she may end up overweight unless you cut back at the right time? Just a guess as like I say I have never raw fed a pup. My 40kg lab only gets roughly 450-500g a day.


Thanks for the advice. Looks like she's being rationed from now then


----------



## pogo

debs78 said:


> It's a huge difference! I've been feeding at 10% of current weight which is 700g per day but 2.5% of her expected weight is only 450g. How do I know which is best?


Personally i would feed 3% of adult weight and go from there, like i said my pup harvey has been fed 2% of his adult weight from 9 weeks old, he's now 9 months old and he is a brilliant weight. I say go for the 3% because you have to cut down the 10% amount anyway so i never see the point of it.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

kaz25 said:


> Many people use minces as they claim to be complete but usually don't have enough offal. If you're just going to feed a couple of raw meals a week then it can be fine but it won't help her teeth as she's not having to really chew etc.


Ah I see. Good point. x


----------



## SixStar

Breakie was poultry necks and kidney, and for dinner they've got lamb spines and pig tails


----------



## kaz25

SixStar said:


> Breakie was poultry necks and kidney, and for dinner they've got lamb spines and pig tails


Can't wait til I can feed Benny exciting stuff like this


----------



## SixStar

kaz25 said:


> Can't wait til I can feed Benny exciting stuff like this


The pig tails make me cringe - they slurp them up like spagetti 

Have got them defrosting in a bowl on top of the freezer and they just look like rat tails! Horrible, horrible things - but the dogs love them!


----------



## ballybee

Going by Tummels poo this morning he's had a bit much bone and has hurt him bum  so just kibble for the next few days as all my raw is bones at the moment except the evil pork cheeks  i'm thinking i'll defrost them, cut them into chunks and split them between the bone portions as extra meat but i don't know if he'll eat them


----------



## Wyrd

More chicken today (I'm surprised they aren't bored of it) and some very interesting purple fruit and veggie mix


----------



## GoldenShadow

Rainbow trout for tea last night and turkey necks for brekky today. Got a Scott order coming tonight and never going to fit it in my freezer, I'm about to go out and attempt to chisel some ice out of it


----------



## debs78

debs78 said:


> My 12 week old Welshie pup just ate minced beef, a pork rib and 2 chicken wings for her lunch then sat expectantly waiting for some more....the little porker!! :scared:
> 
> My new chest freezer arrives on Thursday, can't wait so I can get ordering


Just cos I'm a bit of a worrywart I've just been and checked weights of what she had. The wings are a bit ropey and the rib only small so with the bit of mince she had it came to about 270g. She had 150g of chicken for breakfast so even at her new revised 450-500g a day this isn't too bad. She'll just be getting a rather small dinner


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast today: Minced chicken and tripe with veggies and acv

Dinner tonight: Whopping great hunks of beef and some sloppy liver :arf:

Oh and a snack at lunchtime of kongs filled with mashed potato!


----------



## kaz25

How do you tell by poop if they've had too much or too little bone?


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> How do you tell by poop if they've had too much or too little bone?


Too much bone it's white and dusty/dry (and i don't mean once it's sat in the sun for a while) too little bone it's sloppy and unformed


----------



## suesdogs15

pogo said:


> Too much bone it's white and dusty/dry (and i don't mean once it's sat in the sun for a while) too little bone it's sloppy and unformed


Hope you don't mind my asking about poo again !! cos I don't seem to be getting it right. If I give them chicken legs, wings or thighs or rabbit for one meal and say heart or mince for tea all is well. If I give them say tripe or mince and then meaty bones for dinner all is not well the next day and I get bullets with occasional discomfort. I realise its too much bone, they get veg at least once a day, but its a shame they can't have bones to chew. Any advice welcome


----------



## pogo

suesdogs15 said:


> Hope you don't mind my asking about poo again !! cos I don't seem to be getting it right. If I give them chicken legs, wings or thighs or rabbit for one meal and say heart or mince for tea all is well. If I give them say tripe or mince and then meaty bones for dinner all is not well the next day and I get bullets with occasional discomfort. I realise its too much bone, they get veg at least once a day, but its a shame they can't have bones to chew. Any advice welcome


Well i don't feed veg so can't advise on that, however not all dogs need a boney meal everyday, my two for example can eat a boney meal every meal for a few days and still have perfect poos, some dogs can't eat more then one boney meal every 2 days!

Also with things like heart being a rich meal it counters the bone more then say chicken mince would. TBH it's trial and error to find how often they need a boney meal to get the amount of calcium they need plus have perfect poos!

Also chicken and rabbit bones are lot easier to digest then say lamb/pork bones so that also might be a factor.


----------



## GoldenShadow

This is more what's in the bowl for the next six weeks, I got my order woo 

24lbs green tripe
15kgs chicken carcasses
5kgs wings (no necks )
8lbs lamb bones

Wouldn't all fit in so left a few carcasses out and chucked some older bits of fish/liver/kidney but I probably could have *made* it fit eventually 



















Can anyone tell me what bit of lamb (bone) this is out of interest? Looks fab lovely and meaty etc


----------



## pogo

Looks like a bit of shoulder that lamb bone does i think! 

Oh and you use the same food bags as me :lol:


----------



## lucylastic

Wow that is a serious amount of grub.:thumbup:


----------



## lucylastic

Tonight was a chicken wing, minced chicken and poultry heart with some yogurt. Note to self.... must charge battery on camera.


----------



## pogo

Oh well i had some mackerel defrosting on the side earlier, I realised Chance was in the back round and was being VERY quiet I go to find him and guess what, only 1 mackerel left! i wonder where the other went


----------



## suesdogs15

pogo said:


> Well i don't feed veg so can't advise on that, however not all dogs need a boney meal everyday, my two for example can eat a boney meal every meal for a few days and still have perfect poos, some dogs can't eat more then one boney meal every 2 days!
> 
> Also with things like heart being a rich meal it counters the bone more then say chicken mince would. TBH it's trial and error to find how often they need a boney meal to get the amount of calcium they need plus have perfect poos!
> 
> Also chicken and rabbit bones are lot easier to digest then say lamb/pork bones so that also might be a factor.


Thanks I will continue the trial and error


----------



## pogo

suesdogs15 said:


> Thanks I will continue the trial and error


It can take a while unfortunately especially if your dog is new to raw


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was some kind of mince with ACV and probiotic yoghurt. Dinner was 3 :scared: chciken carcasses with veg; Kilo is looking skinny again so upping his food a bit...not that he minds .

The movers are coming tomorrow so the freezer had to be defrosted and Kilo's raw is in a coolbox in the outhouse; still currently frozen solid and went in this morning, so hope to get a few days out of it, then will have to raid the bargain sections in Morrison's daily until the 6th when I move to NI :scared:.


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> Breakfast was some kind of mince with ACV and probiotic yoghurt. Dinner was 3 :scared: chciken carcasses with veg; Kilo is looking skinny again so upping his food a bit...not that he minds .
> 
> The movers are coming tomorrow so the freezer had to be defrosted and Kilo's raw is in a coolbox in the outhouse; still currently frozen solid and went in this morning, so hope to get a few days out of it, then will have to raid the bargain sections in Morrison's daily until the 6th when I move to NI :scared:.


looking forward to moving?


----------



## Dogless

pogo said:


> looking forward to moving?


Nope! But now i have left the Army it is my chance to actually live with my husband; we have only ever spent 3 weeks together since we got married as we have never been posted even in the same country. My best friend is over there which is great and we have been given a house 4 doors down from her and her hubby :thumbup: but job prospects for me aren't too good and I will be surrounded by the life that I really, really miss. Bet you wish you hadn't asked now.....


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> Nope! But now i have left the Army it is my chance to actually live with my husband; we have only ever spent 3 weeks together since we got married as we have never been posted even in the same country. My best friend is over there which is great and we have been given a house 4 doors down from her and her hubby :thumbup: but job prospects for me aren't too good and I will be surrounded by the life that I really, really miss. Bet you wish you hadn't asked now.....


 haha fair enough! Sounds like it's going to be a huge change then! Hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Dogless

pogo said:


> haha fair enough! Sounds like it's going to be a huge change then! Hope it all goes well for you


Thank you; very kind  - at least the house has a nice secure back garden for pup and we are not overlooked at the back so nice and quiet for him too :thumbup:. Just going to have to adjust to being a civvy dependent (not that there is anything wrong with that I hasten to add, just a new one on me!)....big change; lots of folk there I served with so it will be very strange indeed .


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> Thank you; very kind  - at least the house has a nice secure back garden for pup and we are not overlooked at the back so nice and quiet for him too :thumbup:. Just going to have to adjust to being a civvy dependent (not that there is anything wrong with that I hasten to add, just a new one on me!)....big change; lots of folk there I served with so it will be very strange indeed .


Aww sounds nice  I can imagine it's going to be rather strange haha, it's nice though your only a few doors down from a friend!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> Too much bone it's white and dusty/dry (and i don't mean once it's sat in the sun for a while) too little bone it's sloppy and unformed


Benny's poo is in balls, wet looking and brown (sorry tmi there!), it's not dusty or anything but does have little specks in it which I'm guessing is bone? Is this ok? Also, he had 2 poops on one walk today which he hasn't done for ages and didn't imagine he would do on raw due to using more of his food so pooing less? He didn't seem constipated or straining and both poops were of a decent size - I mean it's not like he had a tiny little one as if constipated and went again as needed to finish.

Hope that makes sense  :lol:


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Benny's poo is in balls, wet looking and brown (sorry tmi there!), it's not dusty or anything but does have little specks in it which I'm guessing is bone? Is this ok? Also, he had 2 poops on one walk today which he hasn't done for ages and didn't imagine he would do on raw due to using more of his food so pooing less? He didn't seem constipated or straining and both poops were of a decent size - I mean it's not like he had a tiny little one as if constipated and went again as needed to finish.
> 
> Hope that makes sense  :lol:


Haha yer thats makes sense! well my two when they go it's just little balls, thats how it should be, the point is they should be firm enough to help empty the anal glands with out dogster being constipated, if that makes sense?


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> Haha yer thats makes sense! well my two when they go it's just little balls, thats how it should be, the point is they should be firm enough to help empty the anal glands with out dogster being constipated, if that makes sense?


They're definitely firm, round balls :lol: I just wasn't sure if the specks of bone is normal or not?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Hi just another question. Regarding veg and fruit is there a limit to how much you should give them or can you give them however much they want of them and they wont get fat?


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> They're definitely firm, round balls :lol: I just wasn't sure if the specks of bone is normal or not?


He's _fairly_ new to raw isn't he? in which case then little bits of bone are totally normal!


----------



## pogo

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hi just another question. Regarding veg and fruit is there a limit to how much you should give them or can you give them however much they want of them and they wont get fat?


I don't give my two any fruit or veg, but alot of people who do give it everyday in both meals, as i don't think there really a lot of fat init


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> He's _fairly_ new to raw isn't he? in which case then little bits of bone are totally normal!


Yup, he had legs/quarters for tea for about a week/week and a half and been on complete raw since friday. Will these eventually go away once his body is used to it?


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Yup, he had legs/quarters for tea for about a week/week and a half and been on complete raw since friday. Will these eventually go away once his body is used to it?


ahh thought so, yes he just needs his body to get used to digesting bone thats all


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> ahh thought so, yes he just needs his body to get used to digesting bone thats all


Thanks 

Gave him his first proper chicken carcass tonight and he just stood there and licked it for ages :lol: I ended up having to hold it for him as he couldn't get a proper grip on it! Think he enjoyed it though :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989

GoldenShadow said:


> This is more what's in the bowl for the next six weeks, I got my order woo
> 
> 24lbs green tripe
> 15kgs chicken carcasses
> 5kgs wings (no necks )
> 8lbs lamb bones
> 
> Wouldn't all fit in so left a few carcasses out and chucked some older bits of fish/liver/kidney but I probably could have *made* it fit eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what bit of lamb (bone) this is out of interest? Looks fab lovely and meaty etc


I've raided Morrisons too today.... £150 lighter now, but 2 happy boys!


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Gave him his first proper chicken carcass tonight and he just stood there and licked it for ages :lol: I ended up having to hold it for him as he couldn't get a proper grip on it! Think he enjoyed it though :thumbup:


awwww he'll soon learn


----------



## lucyandsandy

I haven't joined in for ages! Sandy had chicken feet and liver for breakfast this morning, she just hasn't had heart or sprats in a while as I need to get too morrisons. It's in the next town and in the school holidays I can't be bothered to drag the kids on the bus etc etc
Lazy I know!


----------



## Lil Doglets

Last night was the lamb bones i got the other day, they thoroughly enjoyed them  took them a good 30 mins plus to eat them!

Here they are munching away 

Tammy (who kept turning her face away everytime i was about to take the photos lol)





and Charlie looking rather bewildered by the flash i think 





Tonight shall be turkey meat and kidney


----------



## kaz25

Chicken mince this morning and chicken mince tonight as he had a big tea last night


----------



## LexiLou2

Chicken mince for breakfast and mackrel for tea.....roll on Tuesday its order delivery day they can have some variety.


----------



## bbear690

lolly had runny stools this morning, not watery but very loose

Shall i give her kibble today ?


----------



## kaz25

bbear690 said:


> lolly had runny stools this morning, not watery but very loose
> 
> Shall i give her kibble today ?


What did she have yesterday?


----------



## bbear690

2 x chicken wings and an egg

Kibble in the evening


----------



## pogo

bbear690 said:


> lolly had runny stools this morning, not watery but very loose
> 
> Shall i give her kibble today ?


Personally no I wouldn't give her kibble there's no need to she's just getting used to eating raw I'd stick with what you intended to feed her


----------



## GoldenShadow

Chicken carcasses for dinner and breakfast as I can't quite fit them all in my freezer 

Dinner tonight is pig's heart I think, maybe another chicken carcass each too :Singing:


----------



## kaz25

I have read people saying their dogs have had loose stools when starting raw. Thankfully, touch wood, Benny's been fine.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was minced white fish, egg and last nights left over baked beans:










Dinner of chicken wings is defrosting:










and I've just made them some chicken and garlic biscuits!:










Waiting for them to cool down enough to try:


----------



## SLB

Tonight - I am going to be sneaky and try and get Louie to eat minced beef and liver - frozen! Hopefully it'll be like with his fish, where he ate that frozen.. I will get liver in this dog!


----------



## Lil Doglets

foxyrockmeister said:


> and I've just made them some chicken and garlic biscuits!:


oooooooooh they look good  how did u make them?


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Lil Doglets said:


> oooooooooh they look good  how did u make them?


I stole the recipe from Malmum on here. It was:

8oz plain flour (although I ended up adding more as my mix was v sticky)
2 beaten eggs
1oz margerine
tbsp of garlic powder
3 little jars of chicken sandwich paste

All mixed into a dough and rolled out then cut little circles with a bottle top, put on baking sheet and baked at about 180C for about 12 mins.

They seem to have gone down very well, my husband likes them too


----------



## borderkp

might try these using a different paste. make a change from liver cake


----------



## pogo

Today the boys had beef for breaky and as Chance ate his mackerel last night *sigh* he had chicken necks, and Harv had his mackerel


----------



## bbear690

chicken wings again tonight xx 

i two enough or should she have 3?


----------



## bbear690

Well i gave her 3 lol, but she ate them so fast i don't think she chewed properly, will she be ok? 


Little piggy


----------



## pogo

bbear690 said:


> Well i gave her 3 lol, but she ate them so fast i don't think she chewed properly, will she be ok?
> 
> Little piggy


Yes she will be fine  my two tend to swallow them as well


----------



## bbear690

pogo said:


> Yes she will be fine  my two tend to swallow them as well


Thanks, i thought she would be ok xxx but best to check xx

She seems to be very happy when its dinner time 
Will start taking pics when she has been on chicken for a while, bit boring taking pics of chicken wings lol


----------



## pogo

bbear690 said:


> Thanks, i thought she would be ok xxx but best to check xx
> 
> She seems to be very happy when its dinner time
> Will start taking pics when she has been on chicken for a while, bit boring taking pics of chicken wings lol


No worries!

I've taken photos many a time of chicken wings, but yes we expect photos


----------



## SixStar

It was a bit of a mixture for the boys for breakfast this morning - they had ox heart, a little bit of tripe, spleen, kidney and an egg! 

They've got mutton mince and a lamb bone for dinner.


----------



## Lil Doglets

foxyrockmeister said:


> I stole the recipe from Malmum on here. It was:
> 
> 8oz plain flour (although I ended up adding more as my mix was v sticky)
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1oz margerine
> tbsp of garlic powder
> 3 little jars of chicken sandwich paste
> 
> All mixed into a dough and rolled out then cut little circles with a bottle top, put on baking sheet and baked at about 180C for about 12 mins.
> 
> They seem to have gone down very well, my husband likes them too


Thanks for that :thumbup: shall have to try making some of those soon 
Might try making smaller batches of different flavours too!


----------



## lucylastic

I am a bad person For the first time I forgot to get dinner from the freezer, so tonight we have ............ shock horror .......... dog food  This is in the form of half a tin of butchers tripe with some JWB lamb and rice. 
I must not forget to defrost dinner
I must not forget to defrost dinner
I must not forget to defrost dinner
etc.


----------



## niki

Chunks of kidney, chicken breast, a small chicken neck, natural yoghurt and Billy no mates for Luby-loo!

To those of you who feed an offal meal - is this something you've built up over time or has your dogs always been able to 'handle' a lot of offal in one go. 

I'm finding that it doesn't take lulu much to give her a runny bum (sorry!). I'm sure part of it is down to been new to raw but I'm finding she needs some form of bone everyday to keep her poop firm!


----------



## SixStar

lucylastic said:


> I am a bad person For the first time I forgot to get dinner from the freezer, so tonight we have ............ shock horror .......... dog food  This is in the form of half a tin of butchers tripe with some JWB lamb and rice.
> I must not forget to defrost dinner
> I must not forget to defrost dinner
> I must not forget to defrost dinner
> etc.


You could always have fed it frozen


----------



## lucylastic

I was and still am a bit nervous of feeding offal (especially liver and kidney) so I apply the "little and often" rule. I add just small amounts to the meal 3 or 4 times a week rather than give an offal meal. Don't know if this is right but seems to work so far.


----------



## lucylastic

SixStar said:


> You could always have fed it frozen


I did wonder if that would be OK. I'll do that if I forget again. Oh well. Extra large poos tomorrow.


----------



## pogo

niki said:


> Chunks of kidney, chicken breast, a small chicken neck, natural yoghurt and Billy no mates for Luby-loo!
> 
> To those of you who feed an offal meal - is this something you've built up over time or has your dogs always been able to 'handle' a lot of offal in one go.
> 
> I'm finding that it doesn't take lulu much to give her a runny bum (sorry!). I'm sure part of it is down to been new to raw but I'm finding she needs some form of bone everyday to keep her poop firm!


most dogs have to start out with tiny amounts and build up over time, my two were fine with large amount straight away, but not all dogs are the same.


----------



## niki

lucylastic said:


> I was and still am a bit nervous of feeding offal (especially liver and kidney) so I apply the "little and often" rule. I add just small amounts to the meal 3 or 4 times a week rather than give an offal meal. Don't know if this is right but seems to work so far.


Thanks. If i add it two days on the trot then it really does affect her. I know she's not getting the right amount of offal in her diet yet because of this which is worrying me a little.

Q (to anyone!!)- If I was to get some liver cake could I include this within her allowance?


----------



## pogo

niki said:


> Thanks. If i add it two days on the trot then it really does affect her. I know she's not getting the right amount of offal in her diet yet because of this which is worrying me a little.
> 
> Q (to anyone!!)- If I was to get some liver cake could I include this within her allowance?


I don't include liver cake in their allowance as it's such a tiny amount


----------



## LexiLou2

Well mine ended up having a really strange tea as I got OH to get mackrel out of the freezer and he only got one bag out to feed the two of them, so well not enough so the had a bit of mackrel, a tine of sardines each, a carrot each and half a banana with ACV.

With regards to the offal Lexi can't handle a lot of offal in one go, she has it twice a week, plus what she gets in the DAF minces and she seems to be doing ok.


----------



## smokeybear

My dogs had pigs trotters, pork ribs, raw egg, pureed broccoli, carrot and pea shoots this morning.

This evening they had a banana and a whole rabbit, and some liver


----------



## SLB

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I got him to eat Liver!!!

Niki - I was told to leave it frozen or sear it. I left it frozen and he ate it!


----------



## smokeybear

SLB said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I got him to eat Liver!!!
> 
> Niki - I was told to leave it frozen or sear it. I left it frozen and he ate it!


You left out the important bit, he ate it on your dressing gown :yikes:


----------



## niki

SLB said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I got him to eat Liver!!!
> 
> Niki - I was told to leave it frozen or sear it. I left it frozen and he ate it!


I can get her to eat it, it's jus the effect it has on her!


----------



## SLB

smokeybear said:


> You left out the important bit, he ate it on your dressing gown :yikes:


It was on the chair - it needed washing anyway, I've got two more dressing gowns upstairs anyway :lol: I did lay a towel for him, but we aren't used to eating off towels yet..


----------



## niki

pogo said:


> I don't include liver cake in their allowance as it's such a tiny amount


Oh right, shes only ever it once and if I'm honest i haven't got the foggiest how much goes into it! Thanks tho!


----------



## pogo

niki said:


> Oh right, shes only ever it once and if I'm honest i haven't got the foggiest how much goes into it! Thanks tho!


I don't no by percent how much liver there is in liver cake, but because it's cooked you can feed more anyway. But i think someone worked it out before that you would need to feed a stupidly huge amount to have problems, so no i don't count it as they only get a few cubes a day.


----------



## niki

Ah ok, thanku. I've just thought... She's having pigs liver, would I be better with say chicken liver maybe? I'm still trying to learn about different meats and their richness etc. Was wondering whether chicken liver would be easier on her tum?


----------



## pogo

Beef liver is supposed to be the richest and hardest on the tums, but i would try chicken liver and see if thats any easier for her


----------



## borderkp

lucylastic said:


> I am a bad person For the first time I forgot to get dinner from the freezer, so tonight we have ............ shock horror .......... dog food  This is in the form of half a tin of butchers tripe with some JWB lamb and rice.
> I must not forget to defrost dinner
> I must not forget to defrost dinner
> I must not forget to defrost dinner
> etc.


when i forget to defrost maddie gets 1 of 3 options 
1...tinned mackeral/sardines
2...frozen tea
3...a long wait til it defrosts

option 1 is the most common

but when she was eating chicken she used to love frozen chook wings..kids used to call them her lollypops


----------



## smokeybear

This morning my dogs are chowing down on venison haunch courtesy of my local road kill despatcher  Free meat and as bonus I have the head and cleaves for some blood tracking practice!


----------



## bbear690

can Lolly have chicken liver and wings for brekkie?

Or just stick to one for now?


----------



## SLB

SB where can I get one of these people you have :lol:

Breakfast was porridge - I know they don't need it, it has no use, but the rabbits had it (to gain weight) and I had it also (ready brek though) so Louie had some of what the rabbits had 

Dinner - no idea, haven't brought myself to brave the freezer.. :lol:


----------



## smokeybear

SLB said:


> SB where can I get one of these people you have :lol:
> 
> Breakfast was porridge - I know they don't need it, it has no use, but the rabbits had it (to gain weight) and I had it also (ready brek though) so Louie had some of what the rabbits had
> 
> Dinner - no idea, haven't brought myself to brave the freezer.. :lol:


It was one of those serendipitous (is that a word) moments.

The guy runs a paper shop and is about 100 years old (well at least he looks it) and we used to pass walking our dogs and he asked me for some advice with one of his dogs (this is back in 1997) and he was so grateful for it, that he has provided me with rabbits and roadkill ever since, (plus empty cartridge cases for dog training), so I have been very lucky, however, I might have to get to know his replacement...................................


----------



## kaz25

bbear690 said:


> can Lolly have chicken liver and wings for brekkie?
> 
> Or just stick to one for now?


I'd stick to one. Goblin's link in his sig is very good, will find it for you. He recommends getting them used to different meats before introducing the offal.

Here it is, I'm following it. http://preymodelraw.com/how-to-get-started/


----------



## kaz25

Benny has had chicken mince this morning and 3 chicken wings defrosting nicely for him now 

Moving on to lamb tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## GoldenShadow

Chicken carcasses for Milo and lamb bone for Roo Roo:


----------



## ballybee

Tummels had kibble for the last 3 days as he hurt his bum with too much bone  unfotunately for me he's driving me nuts as he's not getting the exercise and satisfation of eating his raw so tonight he's getting a fairly meaty looking chunk of red deer spine(OH brought home some from work) which will hopefully make him sleep!!!

I can't wait to have my own place and a chest freezer, Tummel will be happy and calm and i won't be tempted to kill him


----------



## mrsimpson85

Stella had chicken,








and shandy had a mix of chicken and lamb.
i think this is her with lamb ribs, not the best pic, but it shows her nice white teeth


----------



## foxyrockmeister

The puppachugs had minced beef and tripe with veggie splodge for breakfast and will be having poultry necks and pigs kidney for dinner.

We're off to stay with my brother at the weekend so have been portioning up some breakfasts and dinners to take with us. I think there is going to be one jealous Nellynoo (my brother's dog) when she sees what our 2 get for their meals  Perhaps I'll take some chicken wings for her to have a go at


----------



## pogo

Today the boys had duck wings for breaky and random pork bones for tea


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was guinea fowl legs and sprats


----------



## ballybee

Well after a lovely walk in South Queensferry where we met 3 lovely dogs(GSD, yorkie and a field spaniel) while OH got new tyres for winter Tummel got home to his spine 


















It was much meatier than i thought so hopefully no problems...poor Tummel was already tired when we got in as he had a good 20 minute game of chase with OH in the garden when we got back so heres fingers crossed he conks tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless

Today was tripe and oily fish mince with ACV for breakfast and lamb bones for dinner.


----------



## terencesmum

Terence had a chicken leg for breakfast, something that looked like lamb belly bits (it was from a random slection) and then a boney bit of lamb for tea. He needed a boney meal, because he's losing his puppy teeth :thumbup:


----------



## smokeybear

Tonight they have had banana, pork mince, egg, butternut squash puree, kelp


----------



## borderkp

breckie was tinned mackeral and a spoon of leftover turkey mince, tea was duck neck which went down like a lead balloon, ignored then hidden under her bed. (must remeber to move it)


----------



## babycham2002

Lewis has gone on holiday so Samba is here for a week

We have got
Beef mince, kidney and tripe for everyone.
Plus pilchards in tomato sauce for the big girlies
Salmon oil all round and evening primrose oil tabs for Willow


----------



## lucyandsandy

Bought three hearts for a pound yesterday from the butcher van. So Sandy will have half of one for dinner tonight 
My oh said she had some kind of bone for breakfast this morning (I forgot to take anything out to defrost!)


----------



## SLB

Today and until next Tuesday - just boring Mince for Louie, unless I get a dry day where I can axe up portions of chicken.


----------



## smokeybear

This morning they have had a pheasant each, pumpkin, broccoli, egg


----------



## pogo

This morning the boys had a nice chunk of liver!


----------



## kaz25

Benny had his first taste of lamb this morning - had lamb mince :thumbup:

Oops, just remembered I've not taken his tea out yet. Think it will be chicken carcass


----------



## ballybee

Kibble this morning for Tummel, tonight we've got lamb ribs and an egg 










He's not getting it until later but i have the picture anywyay


----------



## pogo

I had 1 whole rabbit left in the freezer so they had half each, Chance whos never had any form of rabbit before had the head and was a natural


----------



## Wyrd

The boys had some interesting food today

Rabbit for Cooper (wild road kill rabbit)









Pigeon for Harry (he found it on a walk a month or so ago)









Harry asking if Cooper got something nicer than him

















and afterwards









no pics of Cooper eating as he hid behind the pond


----------



## kerrypup

Finding this thread very useful for idea's !:thumbup: being new to the Raw feeding .

Pixie had 2 chicken wings for breakfast and sardines in tomato sauce for tea......will try to get pics but having to hold the chicken at the moment as she is needing to learn to grind them up and not swallow whole!


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was chicken (part of the carcus) and some liver


----------



## lucylastic

Bagged a bargain in Tesco. Some nice big turkey chunks. Lucy hasn't had turkey before so I added a few of the chunks to chicken drumsticks and added a dollop of yogurt. 
There was also on offer very cheap pork belly strips, but for some reason I can't explain, I am reluctant to give her pork. I expect it to disagree with her tum even though there is no logical reason why I should think that.


----------



## pogo

lucylastic said:


> Bagged a bargain in Tesco. Some nice big turkey chunks. Lucy hasn't had turkey before so I added a few of the chunks to chicken drumsticks and added a dollop of yogurt.
> There was also on offer very cheap pork belly strips, but for some reason I can't explain, I am reluctant to give her pork. I expect it to disagree with her tum even though there is no logical reason why I should think that.


I would try her on pork eventually as it's a great protein to add  my two love it!


----------



## smokeybear

Tonight mine had a kilo of live yoghurt each with some pureed peaches and pears.


----------



## lucyandsandy

Sandy just had a massive breakfast of heart, tripe mince and liver. She has now crashed out on my sons lap which is great as it's keeping him still! 
I am going to my local fishmongers later to see is they do any scraps for cheap!


----------



## smokeybear

This morning a light breakfast of pilchards in tomato sauce, egg, kelp and alfalfa, suet.


----------



## ballybee

kibble again this morning, lamb spine for tea and my OH says he's got trotters and ears at his work for Tummel as they got in a whole pig to butcher for a customer yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## LexiLou2

I have pig skin!!!!!!! YEY SOOOOOOO EXCITED!!! (Ok i know I'm sad)

Anyway my DAF order is coming on tuesday but been to morrisons for a few bits so teas tonight it pork mince turkey thigh and lamb neck (all in the reduced section) then I got 2 packs of pig skin some sprats and a whole trout that was on special offer. So once my DAF order arrives and I have picked up my rabbits from my dads friends variety will be back for my poor bored dogs.


----------



## pogo

This morning the boys had chicken necks and are having chicken carcasses and sardines for tea.


----------



## kerrypup

Pixie had chicken wing and chicken leg for breakfast and has just had Mackeral in tomatoe sauce with some chicken liver for tea! 

Going to try her on Tripe mince for brekkie tomorrow.


----------



## ballybee

Well that lamb spine went down quick...chewed up and gone in under 10 minutes, must be a record for Tummel  it was much newfies than I thought too which was a bonus!!!


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was lamb shoulder bones! they've been munching away at them for about 2 hours now lol 
They also had a small sprat each before


----------



## smokeybear

Wabbit, whole, just gutted, went down in two and three gulps respectively.


----------



## babycham2002

Chicken carcasses and chicken necks all round










willow says nom nom nom


















Samba isnt so sure









i cant remember is shes had chicken carcasses before or not, maybe she didnt like that they were frozen









anyway she didnt eat them in the end, so she had a bowl of fish4dogs instead

Willow 'please may I have Samba's dinner eyes'


----------



## lucyandsandy

Duck wing and salmon oil for breakfast today, yum!


----------



## ballybee

well today at half 6 i got a cold nose shoved into my mouth(yes...mouth) because Tummel wasn't prepared to let me have a lie in while there was venison sitting on the windowsill  Tummel got the other part of red deer spine for his breakfast, leftovers and kibble for tea tonight as we're off to my parents.

Also another breakthrough....OH likes Tummel being raw fed but wasn't happy with doing any more than 50/50...until he found out quite a lot of his shooting aquaintances all raw feed their dogs who are in top condition so now he's much happier with the idea of mainly feeding raw :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

For breaky was duck wings and salmon oil


----------



## pogo

For tea the boys had turkey neck


----------



## missnaomi

Not raw related...and a bit off topic... But reading this thread really made me miss my dad... He died in 2007 but he was a butcher and has his own shop - and he used to give lots of this stuff, like spines and necks to people with dogs for free...I didn't have one back then. Kinda wish he was here to give me them for my dogs now. He'd have been really proud and pleased to help. He'd worked in the shop since he was a child and he still got excited about a nice piece of meat... He swore that raw was the best way to feed dogs and I'm ashamed to say I thought he was a bit old fashioned and didn't take him seriously...thinking if raw was so great dog food wouldnt have been invented ( he said it was to make money...) But dads do know best and I know that now!!

Naomi xx


----------



## Cleo38

Half a pigs head each but never again!

Roxy was good & took hers in to the garden. Toby decided to drag it through the house getting brain everywhere :scared:. He was then put outside where he sat & guarded his head for an hour, just licking it & marvelling at it's beauty 

There was nearly a fight when Roxy went to walk past him so the dogs had to split up for a while. He also growled at me & my OH when we went to go near him, something he has never done before. 

We took it away in the end so I could work in the garden & not have to worry about Toby kicking off at Roxy. He was back to loveable old Toby again once it had gone. 

That's his last pigs head as it turned him in to a real sh*t today


----------



## dvnbiker

I am tempted in ordering the lambs heads from NI as my lot are really good when they have bones. 

Tonight tea was boring though, just beef chunks with eggs not that the dogs thoought it was boring


----------



## Lil Doglets

Tonight was tripe egg and heart but ... i've only recently been starting a bit of heart and this time i thought i'd try adding a bit more than last 2 times and they wern't too pleased lol so Tammy refused to eat any of it and Charlie left hers and ate most of Tammy's instead (even though it was exactly the same)  
Shall try giving it tomorow with some chicken and next time not put so much heart i guess


----------



## babycham2002

Tripe for D
Tripe and chicken carcass for the boys
Tripe, naturediet and fish4dogs slop for Samba
Tripe and Salmon Head for Willow
Leftover veg all round










The salmon got hungry


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Well I tried my three on raw for the first time tonight. I gave them chicken breast chunks and all three of them has turned their noses up at it and the boys demanded wiskas  I also gave them raw eggs and it went down lovely with Millie but again the boys turned their snobby little noses up at it ha ha.

1st pic is Seamus turning his nose up at the chicken.
2nd pic is Millie lapping up the egg


----------



## lucyandsandy

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Well I tried my three on raw for the first time tonight. I gave them chicken breast chunks and all three of them has turned their noses up at it and the boys demanded wiskas  I also gave them raw eggs and it went down lovely with Millie but again the boys turned their snobby little noses up at it ha ha.
> 
> 1st pic is Seamus turning his nose up at the chicken.
> 2nd pic is Millie lapping up the egg


I have tried so many times to get my cat to eat raw but he refuses! He will pinch one of Sandy's chicken necks or sardines but won't eat anything else.


----------



## smokeybear

This morning they had a banana, courgette, watercress and apple puree, shoulder of lamb.


----------



## SLB

YAY my order comes tomorrow!!!


----------



## debs78

Breakfast was chicken thigh for Lucy and the carcass for Maisie which was her first. I was so proud of her as she is struggling with the concept of raw food but after about 5-10 mins of licking and admiring it she ate the whole carcass, just leaving a very small piece of spine. Looks like we're getting there :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

For breaky the boys had tripe with salmon oil and ACV.


----------



## ballybee

I'm out of raw for now...well i have 1 deer shank and a pheasant carcass in the freezer(only put it there yesterday so have to wait for the parasites to die) but OH should be bringing me some stuff home tonight thank goodness....Tummel had kibble with mashed potato and gravy last night and kibble this morning and he's already driving me mad!!! We're just in from a 45 minute walk and now he's whining because i won't play with him :mad2:


----------



## kaz25

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Well I tried my three on raw for the first time tonight. I gave them chicken breast chunks and all three of them has turned their noses up at it and the boys demanded wiskas  I also gave them raw eggs and it went down lovely with Millie but again the boys turned their snobby little noses up at it ha ha.
> 
> 1st pic is Seamus turning his nose up at the chicken.
> 2nd pic is Millie lapping up the egg


Cats are much more complicated to raw feed. Spencer has had chicken wings before but Skye wasn't interested but will try eat Benny's mince out his bowl. Given up with them for now and concentrating on Benny, may try to get them on raw at a later date but I don't have enough knowledge of the cat side at the moment to do it as it's just so much more complicated.

Benny's on boring mince today, lamb this morning and chicken tonight.


----------



## pogo

For tea the boys have very meaty lamb bones


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> For tea the boys have very meaty lamb bones


Going to have to order some bones me thinks


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was tripe and sprats, and for dinner they've got chicken carcasses with pumpkin!!


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was the tripe heart n egg they left yesterday with some chicken and liver , so bit of a concoction lol but they ate it all 
Not getting away with leaving things!


----------



## babycham2002

lamb necks and lamb chops here










Except Samba didnt want lamb neck, s thats gone in the fridge for willow tomorrow and she had lamb chops instead 

Willow isnt fussy and says nom nom nom


----------



## LexiLou2

mine had chicken mince for breakfast and duck neck for tea....I am SO excited that my DAF order comes tomorrow (in fact I am so sad I have booked the afternoon of work to get it all sorted and portioned up!!!! That is really sad!!)


----------



## debs78

Well Lucy had her first fussy moment at lunch today, tried her on lamb chop. She tried but wasn't impressed so it was swapped for chicken neck. For dinner Maisie had the chop Lucy left with lamb's heart and Lucy had a turkey chunk. 

Lamb chop and heart for Maisie though, very proud again!! :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> lamb necks and lamb chops here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Samba didnt want lamb neck, s thats gone in the fridge for willow tomorrow and she had lamb chops instead
> 
> Willow isnt fussy and says nom nom nom


Where did you get the lamb necks from?


----------



## ballybee

Well OH has done it again, tonight he came home with....

2 pigs ears
4 trotters
1 pork kidney(he doesn't know where the other one went)
1 snout

And the head(minus ears and snout) cut in 2 all for Tummel...I really must start rewarding OH  Tummels already had 1 ear but he'll get the other ear, snout and kidney for his breakfast tomorrow


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Tripe for breakfast

A lunchtime snack of liver - to try and help Lily's constipation (did the trick!!!)

Then Poultry necks and lamb hearts for tea


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> Where did you get the lamb necks from?


a friend gave them to me 
I think she got them off daves doggie dinners but he doesnt have them listed on his site
She gave them to me because her dogs didnt like them


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> a friend gave them to me
> I think she got them off daves doggie dinners but he doesnt have them listed on his site
> She gave them to me because her dogs didnt like them


Ah ok fair enough thanks


----------



## lucylastic

yummee. lamb and more lamb.


----------



## ballybee

Well....today in Tummels bowl there was 1 snout, 1 ear and a kidney....he ate half an ear then ran away  so pork is definately a once in a while type thing...god knows what he'll do when i bring out the head :scared:


----------



## Lexiedhb

Ok so got some prize choice mince last weekend- [email protected] made a cock up with a return of mine so it was actually free- woop woop. 

Gave Dex chicken mince mixed with some rice cooked in stock - and after much looking at it- ate it- so he is currently having raw mince/rice for tea and kibble for brekkie..... been looking at raw to go- seems the cheapest- with a good selection and bones.... so am going to clean out the freezer and go for it I think......... ok so there will be no room for our food but ho hum.


----------



## lucyandsandy

Sandy had a lamb ribs for breakfast and for dinner she has got two small salmon heads


----------



## GoldenShadow

Lamb kidney and pig skin for brekky here, chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Well Millie doesn't really eat breakfast. I give her JWB kibble i the morning when I feed the boys but she doesn't eat it until Daddy comes home. Or Nana or someone obviously way more exciting than me comes round. So she had some probiotic yoghurt for breakfast. I have to feed it to her by dipping my finger in and letting her lick it off her but I'm just happy that she's getting some in her.

For lunch time snack she's getting a raw egg and then for dinner she's having some ceaser (just finishing off her stockpile before putting her on JWB wet) and she has peas and carrots for evening snack.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Right how did you feed your first chicken portion have I tried raw chunks before but he sniffs and walks away...... he cant have mince forever can he?


----------



## kaz25

Lexiedhb said:


> Right how did you feed your first chicken portion have I tried raw chunks before but he sniffs and walks away...... he cant have mince forever can he?


He _could_ have mince forever but that depends what kind of mince your feeding? It needs to be complete, with the right ratios. Benny currently has a mixture of minces and bone in meats. Have you tried him with a chicken wing?


----------



## pogo

Lexiedhb said:


> Right how did you feed your first chicken portion have I tried raw chunks before but he sniffs and walks away...... he cant have mince forever can he?


Well mine didn't turn away from their food, however i started with chicken wings and carcasses as i try not to feed much mince if i can help it. However if they hadn't of eaten it i would have left it for 20 minutes taken it up and give nothing until the next meal and offer the same thing again, and repeat. A healthy dog will never starve them selves but some stubborn dogs will go a fair few days without eating before they give in.


----------



## pogo

Breaky was beef with ACV and herb mush. Tea will be chicken carcasses and chicken necks.


----------



## Lexiedhb

I read somewhere else that i should hold it? or bash it flat first? He could well try and gulp it whole


----------



## pogo

Lexiedhb said:


> I read somewhere else that i should hold it? or bash it flat first? He could well try and gulp it whole


I never did either, however if you know that your dog is definitely going to gulp the food, then if you can get carcasses then use them over wings as they are FAR to big to swallow and they learn to chew before moving on to wings. If you can't then just hold the end of the wing.


----------



## kaz25

Lexiedhb said:


> I read somewhere else that i should hold it? or bash it flat first? He could well try and gulp it whole


I held them at first as Benny would gulp, he does chew now but if it's still not small enough he will regurgitate and have another go


----------



## Lexiedhb

Right drumstick for tea it is then.......


----------



## Wyrd

Chicken carcasses today


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was turkey mince and veggie mush

Dinner will be beef chunks and liver.

All this talk of food is making me hungry.... ho hum working til 8pm so better stop thinking about it!!


----------



## SLB

Chicken Carcasses for Louie too..


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Breakie today was pollock fillets and tomorrow chicken carcass each.


----------



## Leanne77

Breakfast was tripe, dinner was duck necks (for Flynn and Jessie) and squirrel (for Jed).


----------



## SLB

Leanne77 said:


> Breakfast was tripe, dinner was duck necks (for Flynn and Jessie) and squirrel (for Jed).


Was it the Squirrel that could pop over the fence :lol:


----------



## Leanne77

SLB said:


> Was it the Squirrel that could pop over the fence :lol:


Lol, yes! Wasnt even sure Jed would eat it but he did, tail and all! It will be tickling his bum when it comes out the other end tomorrow, feather dusting his bowels


----------



## Lexiedhb

HE ATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are they supposed to last longer than 3 secs? and should I give him another one? one drumstick for tea seems a bit mean


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today they had a sprat each and some guinea fowl carcuss


----------



## kerrypup

Tripe/chicken mince for brekkie and Beef chunk for tea......and got pic(hopefully it works)Pixie now love's her raw food and go's mad when she see's me getting it out for her!


----------



## kaz25

Lexiedhb said:


> HE ATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are they supposed to last longer than 3 secs? and should I give him another one? one drumstick for tea seems a bit mean


You'd be surprised how little they need. Benny only gets 2 wings some nights. He was getting legs/quarters for tea to begin with. It looks very little but you need to remember they use nearly all of it unlike kibble etc so need less.


----------



## kaz25

Lamb mince for breakfast and chicken wings for tea. Benny had to gnaw and thaw tonight though as I forgot to take them out this morning before I left for work! He didn't seem bothered though


----------



## pogo

Lexiedhb said:


> HE ATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are they supposed to last longer than 3 secs? and should I give him another one? one drumstick for tea seems a bit mean


haha believe me nothing lasts my too longer then 5 minutes even really tough things like beef ribs 

are you feeding him according to his ideal adult weight, also it depends on how much the drumsticks weigh but i would hazard a guess at that he could have another.


----------



## Lexiedhb

I reckon he will need approx 600g he was 28kg when last weighed and is just right in mine and the vets opinion. He had 250g bunny mince this morning, and has had approx 400g chick tonight- forgot to weigh the first drumstick and the second bit was actually a thigh of 220g but drumstick was smaller... nommed it up 

Had to give him the second bit as he sat in the kitchen barking at it LOL


----------



## ballybee

Nothing but kibble for mr fusspot this evening...i had to give him his dinner then whisk him into the shower as on our evening activities he didn't notice some really deep, wet clay type mud and got caked in it :scared: thats me now out of shampoo so i'll need to get another bottle soon if the roads going to get worse  Thankfully he actually seemed relieved he was getting washed(i tried towelling but it just wouldn't come out properly) so my job was made easier...just trying to rinse the shower our now as it's got a fair bit of mud in it now


----------



## pogo

Lexiedhb said:


> I reckon he will need approx 600g he was 28kg when last weighed and is just right in mine and the vets opinion. He had 250g bunny mince this morning, and has had approx 400g chick tonight- forgot to weigh the first drumstick and the second bit was actually a thigh of 220g but drumstick was smaller... nommed it up
> 
> Had to give him the second bit as he sat in the kitchen barking at it LOL


Ahhh fair enough he's a staff X isn't he? well I would start around 600g and go by eye


----------



## kaz25

Benny only get about 450g a day but he's a fatty


----------



## Lexiedhb

pogo said:


> Ahhh fair enough he's a staff X isn't he? well I would start around 600g and go by eye


He is indeedy!! was under weight when we got him at 23.8kg, but now is just perfect. 2-3% is the ideal amount is it not? currently comapring prices on raw delivery sites and begging the MIL for freezer space


----------



## lucyandsandy

Well just came home from work and my oh informed me that Sandy didn't like the fish cakes but ate them after sniffing them for 10 mins. 
I didn't check what I thought I had bought at the fishmongers  So she had fish cakes instead of fish heads! Just hope they didn't have anything in them that will disagree with her though.


----------



## pogo

Lexiedhb said:


> He is indeedy!! was under weight when we got him at 23.8kg, but now is just perfect. 2-3% is the ideal amount is it not? currently comapring prices on raw delivery sites and begging the MIL for freezer space


Thought so! 

Well yes it's 2-3% of ideal adult weight but with crosses it's a bit more difficult, so if he is a good weight now, i would weigh him and feed according to that weight  and obviously adjust by eye.

Haha I love getting a bulk order!


----------



## lucylastic

I'm so glad I started feeding raw. Tonight Lucy had some chunks of tripe and turkey with an egg. It is so nice to see her actually chewing her food. I'm sure she enjoys it more. And I still can't quite believe how little comes out the other end.
It's been a couple of months now and she is still thriving so I think I'm getting it right. 
I do think she is calmer and more attentive but I admit that I may just be seeing what I want to see.
Anyway my point is that I am converted.


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast today was oxtail and dinner was ox heart with ACV; wasn't meant to be an ox themed day but looks like it was .


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Pics of Millie breakfast (though she hasn't eaten it yet!) and dinner (she hasn't eaten that yet either).

Breakfast is JWB kibble and dinner is half a tray of ceaser and a raw egg.


----------



## LexiLou2

Yeah I got my order, so for tea they have had heart a bit of pig skin a bit of chicken and a bit of liver.....and Bosley won't eat the heart surprise surprise bloody dog!!


----------



## kaz25

Lamb mince again this morning and chicken carcass for tea tonight. Going to order some bones from DAF this week as they deliver to my area on monday then Benny can get a break from mince for a bit!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Chicken wings for brekkie and lamb bones for dinner


----------



## pogo

Beef, ACV and salmon oil for breaky


----------



## kaz25

Pogo do you order lamb ribs from DAF? Just wondering how big they are and if you are able to split them up? Just not sure if it's a rack if it will be too big for one meal? Trying to work out what to all order to meet minimum order amount.


----------



## GoldenShadow

kaz25 said:


> Pogo do you order lamb ribs from DAF? Just wondering how big they are and if you are able to split them up? Just not sure if it's a rack if it will be too big for one meal? Trying to work out what to all order to meet minimum order amount.


If you've got decent scissors/sharp knives you should be able to separate ribs. I ordered lamb bones from RawToGo which were always in 1kg bags and no bigger than the size of your hand per bone. DAF supply RawToGo as far as I know.


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Pogo do you order lamb ribs from DAF? Just wondering how big they are and if you are able to split them up? Just not sure if it's a rack if it will be too big for one meal? Trying to work out what to all order to meet minimum order amount.


I ordered the lamb bones not the ribs, the mixed bones are basically anything, spines, few ribs, shoulder that kind of thing


----------



## kaz25

GoldenShadow said:


> If you've got decent scissors/sharp knives you should be able to separate ribs. I ordered lamb bones from RawToGo which were always in 1kg bags and no bigger than the size of your hand per bone. DAF supply RawToGo as far as I know.


Thanks :thumbup: The DAF price list I have says the lamb ribs come in single packs for £2 each, do you think that means a rack? It doesn't state a weight 

Could email them I suppose...


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> I ordered the lamb bones not the ribs, the mixed bones are basically anything, spines, few ribs, shoulder that kind of thing


Yeah I was thinking of getting the mixed bones but with them only being £4 I'd have to order quite a bit of stuff to make the minimum order amount. I thought if I just ordered lamb and pork bones separately and then maybe some ribs and other things it would make up the minimum amount easier as I don't have a huge amount of space in the freezer.


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Yeah I was thinking of getting the mixed bones but with them only being £4 I'd have to order quite a bit of stuff to make the minimum order amount. I thought if I just ordered lamb and pork bones separately and then maybe some ribs and other things it would make up the minimum amount easier as I don't have a huge amount of space in the freezer.


I order the mixed lamb and pork bones, and then the 15kg mixed bag which i think is £4 i have no idea what animal the bones come from but it's a bloody bargain!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> I order the mixed lamb and pork bones, and then the 15kg mixed bag which i think is £4 i have no idea what animal the bones come from but it's a bloody bargain!


It is and if I thought I had room in my freezer for it all I'd get them :lol:

Will email DAF and see if they can tell me about the ribs 

Ahhh, I see what you meant now! Because the lamb and pork bones are mixed then there is ribs etc in there anyway so would you say it's worth getting the ribs individually or just buy a couple of the mixed lamb ones instead?


----------



## Dogless

Beef chunks, probiotic yoghurt, an egg and ACV this morning; white fish prize choice block and lamb breast for dinner.

This buying daily and coolbox rigmarole is annoying me .....went to PAH today so thought I'd give the white fish block a whirl .


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Dogless said:


> went to PAH today so thought I'd give the white fish block a whirl .


Lily and Branston had that for Brekkie this morning - with an egg and some leftover veg

For dinner tonight they had good old chicken wings!!


----------



## Lil Doglets

Chicken wings and kidney todaayy


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> It is and if I thought I had room in my freezer for it all I'd get them :lol:
> 
> Will email DAF and see if they can tell me about the ribs
> 
> Ahhh, I see what you meant now! Because the lamb and pork bones are mixed then there is ribs etc in there anyway so would you say it's worth getting the ribs individually or just buy a couple of the mixed lamb ones instead?


I guess it's pot luck i mean i didn't get massive ribs like you would if you specifically bought the lamb ribs, but i got a couple of little ones!


----------



## pogo

Tea was lamb spine and egg each


----------



## borderkp

brekkie was sardines..tea was same sardines that didn't get eaten at brekkie......
maddie still seems to be in an anti big chunk/bone chomping spell
the heart that i cut up from whole is being ignored or hidden in random places round the house (eldest son was not impressed to find some hidden in his bed) as it is in chunks (maybe 1" square) duck necks are eaten but only with loads of encouragment when she is very hungry.
must be 3 weeks since she ate a lamb bone.. am sure its since she has been eating the minces and getting lazy..
bloody awkward mutt
maybe i need to give her the whole "all accross the world there are dogs starving to death" speil that my mum used when i was a fussy eater as a kid


----------



## SLB

pogo said:


> I order the mixed lamb and pork bones, and then the 15kg mixed bag which i think is £4 i have no idea what animal the bones come from but it's a bloody bargain!


I wanted to buy that - but have no room in my freezer - I'm one of these dump it all in kinda people - today my order is coming, I was excited for Tuesday - but now I'm even more excited - it got delayed but no worries - gave me more chance to work out a freezer plan :lol:

I will be taking pictures for you all


----------



## SLB

YAY - my order came! I did have a plan of how it was all going to go in the freezer.. but that QUICKLY went out the window..










Rabbits stacked at the back - I had to bag them myself   one had a broken leg..









My lamb ribs









These weren't the last to put in either..









:crying: :crying: :lol:









They had to be chopped up!










What I couldn't fit in.. 









:lol: 6 chicken carcasses - I knew for some reason I should've left them as blocks and not chopped them up!


----------



## kaz25

Eeek, those ribs are huuuuuge  Happy dogs though


----------



## Wyrd

ow wow where did you order from?


----------



## SLB

kaz25 said:


> Eeek, those ribs are huuuuuge  Happy dogs though





Wyrd said:


> ow wow where did you order from?


Yes they are - they'll do 6-9 meals as there was half of one of those in the box as well as that, not bad for £2 

Wryd, they're from Lincs pets - but they are supplied by DAF so if Lincs can't deliver to you, then DAF can - or you local supplier who gets it from DAF..

I'm taking it all out later and sorting it out properly - going to torture my little sister with meat :lol:

(Not so long ago I wouldn't have touched any of it )

Took some more photos whilst attempting to re- arrange it all again - will probably do that most of tonight now! (I have no hobby!)

10 Tripe









5 Choice Chunks









5 Beef and heart









5 Minced Rabbit


----------



## pogo

Breaky was tripe and ACV, tea was a salmon head each which cost a massive 50p 

How amused does mr fish on the left look!


----------



## mrsimpson85

pogo said:


> Breaky was tripe and ACV, tea was a salmon head each which cost a massive 50p
> 
> How amused does mr fish on the left look!


That's what mine had today , cost 76p each though.
I was only coming here to say I wished I took a pic of them eating but my camera's broke
They only eat once aday or I tend to over feed them


----------



## Wyrd

I contacted DAF but they don't have anyone who delivers to us


----------



## SLB

Wyrd said:


> I contacted DAF but they don't have anyone who delivers to us


They should do themselves then - the distribute around the UK if I remember rightly..


----------



## pogo

mrsimpson85 said:


> That's what mine had today , cost 76p each though.
> I was only coming here to say I wished I took a pic of them eating but my camera's broke
> They only eat once aday or I tend to over feed them


 I feed mine twice a day, otherwise they would pester me all day for food


----------



## mrsimpson85

pogo said:


> I feed mine twice a day, otherwise they would pester me all day for food


It took me a while to get them on to 1 meal a day, but I had a few weeks holiday I had to take, so started feeding their brekky later and their dinner earlier until their meal met in the middle  
Now feed them morning or night, depending whether I remembered to get food out ready and defrosted for the morning or not, usually not


----------



## pogo

mrsimpson85 said:


> It took me a while to get them on to 1 meal a day, but I had a few weeks holiday I had to take, so started feeding their brekky later and their dinner earlier until their meal met in the middle
> Now feed them morning or night, depending whether I remembered to get food out ready and defrosted for the morning or not, usually not


I prefer feeding them twice a day  plus it's keeping them at a nice weight


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was chicken backs and liver - for dinner they've got butchers scraps with an egg, and some honey and goats milk to finish


----------



## Wyrd

SLB said:


> They should do themselves then - the distribute around the UK if I remember rightly..


I contacted them directly and they said they have no one who delivers to my area.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was lamb mince, roast potatoes, brussel sprouts, carrots and apple crumble with custard!! :lol:

Dinner was poultry necks and pig kidney :arf:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Wyrd said:


> I contacted them directly and they said they have no one who delivers to my area.


They don't deliver to me either - but then again, I do live on another planet


----------



## Lil Doglets

mrsimpson85 said:


> It took me a while to get them on to 1 meal a day, but I had a few weeks holiday I had to take, so started feeding their brekky later and their dinner earlier until their meal met in the middle
> Now feed them morning or night, depending whether I remembered to get food out ready and defrosted for the morning or not, usually not


I thought i was the only one who feeds 1 meal a day  i ended up just giving the one because they eat such a tiny amount it's impossible to give them a nice meaty bit of bone split into 2 meals 
They get a little something in the morning and again before bed, usually like the tip of a chicken wing or 20g of mince etc just so they're not going like 24 hours between any food 

PS todays meal was a morrisons bargain pork steak thats been buried in the freezer for about 6 weeks  and a sprat each!


----------



## Dogless

Today was white fish, ACV and an egg for brek, and two chicken quarters and some lamb liver for dinner. Kilo is getting slightly skinny again so had some goat's milk too as a snack.

I couldn't imagine feeding once a day; firstly Kilo would start to scavenge I think  and secondly 1.2kg - 1.3kg of food in one sitting would seem huge!! Then again, if I had a teeny dog like lots of those who feed once per day it seems to make sense with the small portion sizes!


----------



## kaz25

Boring chicken mince here today!!

SLB - I was wondering what the ribs for £2 were like from DAF as putting an order in tomorrow so thanks for your help!  How do you split them?


----------



## SLB

Wyrd said:


> I contacted them directly and they said they have no one who delivers to my area.


Hmm - let me have a look for you.. I'm sure someone will deliver to you..


----------



## SLB

kaz25 said:


> Boring chicken mince here today!!
> 
> SLB - I was wondering what the ribs for £2 were like from DAF as putting an order in tomorrow so thanks for your help!  How do you split them?


I got an axe to them.. unfortunately I cried earlier this week - so all the anger has gone - so I was quite tired getting through them with an axe.. :lol:

I can't say you'll get the same size etc - I had these saved specially!  I sent my order off early


----------



## kaz25

SLB said:


> I got an axe to them.. unfortunately I cried earlier this week - so all the anger has gone - so I was quite tired getting through them with an axe.. :lol:
> 
> I can't say you'll get the same size etc - I had these saved specially!  I sent my order off early


Oh god :lol: I'm not fussed if they are the same size, just wanted a rough idea of what they're like as didn't know whether to order them or just stick with the mixed lamb and pork bones.


----------



## babycham2002

Kibble slush for Samba, chicken carass and lump of kidney for Willow, chicken necks for Rocky and chicken necks and a nice fatty meaty lamb bone for skinny old Percy


----------



## SLB

kaz25 said:


> Oh god :lol: I'm not fussed if they are the same size, just wanted a rough idea of what they're like as didn't know whether to order them or just stick with the mixed lamb and pork bones.


I ordered them and 3kg of mixed Beef bones.. I ran out last time.

Wyrd - all I could find to help you is Pogo's suppliers list : http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/197702-raw-food-supplier-list.html

Berriewoods deliver to Shropshire (I think) but there's a postcode checker there..


----------



## Wyrd

I use Landywoods at the moment but liked the look of your ribs :thumbup:


----------



## LexiLou2

I got three sets of the lamb ribs from DAF on tueday and they are not quite that big but I did go OH MY GOD when i saw them.....we left them defrost them my dad took a sledge hammer to them, think i got 12 meals out of the three.

Mine had mince for breakfast (Lexi had lamb and Bosley had tripe) and then white fish chunks and sprats with an egg for tea.


----------



## kaz25

LexiLou2 said:


> I got three sets of the lamb ribs from DAF on tueday and they are not quite that big but I did go OH MY GOD when i saw them.....we left them defrost them my dad took a sledge hammer to them, think i got 12 meals out of the three.
> 
> Mine had mince for breakfast (Lexi had lamb and Bosley had tripe) and then white fish chunks and sprats with an egg for tea.


Oh goodness, god knows how I'll split them if I do get them. Wonder where that little axe for cutting kindling is...very sharp


----------



## borderkp

we had a breakthrough (maybe my pep talk about starving african dogs worked) maddie ate lamb bones tonight  
she was hungry after long walk this afternoon offered them and no interest but left them with her.. about 3 hrs afterwards heard crunching and she was busy chomping them. didn't stop til they were gone (then burped over youngest child )

think i need to sort the freezer out and put in another order next week as can only find about 1 weeks worth of minces.think i will aim to empty the smaller freezer and order enough to sort us out well into the new year 
that will involve checking last order and doing some maths...*wonder if i can incorperate that into eldest daughters maths homework*.


----------



## kaz25

Placed my DAF order so Benny can have something more exciting than mince and chicken wings/carcasses


----------



## SLB

Guess what guys - I ordered all that food - and he's having chicken carcasses until the 6 spare run out.. poor Louie.. But hopefully Benjie'll be here this weekend so they'll go quick


----------



## kaz25

SLB said:


> Guess what guys - I ordered all that food - and he's having chicken carcasses until the 6 spare run out.. poor Louie.. But hopefully Benjie'll be here this weekend so they'll go quick


Sure he won't mind when he finds out what other goodies you've got for him


----------



## kaz25

Benny had chicken wings for breakfast as I forgot to take mince out the freezer (don't think he's complaining though!). He's just had an egg too and is getting chicken carcass for tea. I've also got a bag of wings and carcasses defrosting so I can split them up into separate portions 

When should I start introducing offal? Benny's been on raw for a few weeks now and is fine with both chicken and lamb, will be trying him on beef in the next few days. Also, I think it's recommended to start with a small amount and slowly increase it, how much would you start with?


----------



## SLB

kaz25 said:


> Sure he won't mind when he finds out what other goodies you've got for him


Had to throw them away.. some nasty little bug had gotten in and laid eggs on them.. I reckon it was that fly I keep seeing then thinking it's died off then seeing again.. Just have to keep things covered from now on.. I'd put a couple on a bowl to defrost over night - one for a rare brekkie and one for supper - but looks like he's having something else instead now..


----------



## kaz25

SLB said:


> Had to throw them away.. some nasty little bug had gotten in and laid eggs on them.. I reckon it was that fly I keep seeing then thinking it's died off then seeing again.. Just have to keep things covered from now on.. I'd put a couple on a bowl to defrost over night - one for a rare brekkie and one for supper - but looks like he's having something else instead now..


Oh, that sucks! Blasted fly  Sure Louie won't be saddened at getting something else tasty instead of an egg infested carcass though 

When I portion mine up I put them all in separate freezer bags so can just take one out the freezer and leave it in his bowl to defrost, then don't need to worry about covering it either


----------



## SLB

kaz25 said:


> Oh, that sucks! Blasted fly  Sure Louie won't be saddened at getting something else tasty instead of an egg infested carcass though
> 
> When I portion mine up I put them all in separate freezer bags so can just take one out the freezer and leave it in his bowl to defrost, then don't need to worry about covering it either


The freezer is in a pantry and I have no idea how it got in, all the gaps (underneath the door) are covered to keep it cool in there so no idea how it got in.. but he'll have a mince tonight..


----------



## kaz25

SLB said:


> The freezer is in a pantry and I have no idea how it got in, all the gaps (underneath the door) are covered to keep it cool in there so no idea how it got in.. but he'll have a mince tonight..


Should have trapped it in the freezer


----------



## pogo

Breaky was a lump of pancreas each and tea was my amazing 40p trotters 


























I also had a trip to the chinese supermarket today and picked up a few bits 








I got:
duck tongues
chicken feet
chicken livers
pig skin
beef tripe (going to try making treats)
trotters

The boys then tried to help me put the shopping away


----------



## SLB

kaz25 said:


> Should have trapped it in the freezer


I don't think it would've satisfied Louie's tummy..

 What would a Fly be classed as anyway? Meat, Offal or Bone.. hmmm it's a source of protein? Isn't it?


----------



## kaz25

SLB said:


> I don't think it would've satisfied Louie's tummy..
> 
> What would a Fly be classed as anyway? Meat, Offal or Bone.. hmmm it's a source of protein? Isn't it?


Deifnitely protein, doubt it would even touch the sides


----------



## kaz25

Ordered salmon steaks, mixed beef bones, mixed pork bones and lamb ribs  Benny be a happy boy I think.

He's desperate for his tea, even been barking at me. He knows teatime is 5pm


----------



## kaz25

Ok I caved  Took some pictures though for first time  Not very good cos it's quite dark in the hall and the camera on my phone isn't very good!



















Notice he gets further and further to the end of the towel, not quite cottoned on that he's meant to keep it on there yet


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Pogo - please can you post me some duck tongues!!! :lol:

I really want to see what they're like and see what my two make of them but nowhere here sells them 

Love the pics of them helping you unpack the shopping too, mine are exactly the same 

His lord and ladyship had minced lamb and apple crumble for Breakfast!

and they had beef chunks for dinner. 
A massive crisis as I happened to come in through the door from work just as hubby put their dinner down.... they didn't know what to do with themselves.... what's more important.... stuffing our faces or greeting mummy who we haven't seen for a whole 7 hours?!! 

.... which do you think they chose?


----------



## kaz25

Pogo I love the pic of Harvey with his legs up on the freezer looking at the trotters. Bet he wished he could reach them


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> Pogo - please can you post me some duck tongues!!! :lol:
> 
> I really want to see what they're like and see what my two make of them but nowhere here sells them
> 
> Love the pics of them helping you unpack the shopping too, mine are exactly the same
> 
> His lord and ladyship had minced lamb and apple crumble for Breakfast!
> 
> and they had beef chunks for dinner.
> A massive crisis as I happened to come in through the door from work just as hubby put their dinner down.... they didn't know what to do with themselves.... what's more important.... stuffing our faces or greeting mummy who we haven't seen for a whole 7 hours?!!
> 
> .... which do you think they chose?


Haha course! i'd post you some  might not be so frozen once they got there!


----------



## Dogless

This morning Kilo had tripe, a tin of sardines in tomato sauce and ACV; this evening he is currently demolishing a lamb shank I found on offer :thumbup:.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was duck wings, duck tounges and a whole carrot - for dinner they had lamb spine and a tiny piece of pig liver.


----------



## pogo

The boys have had a bit of natural yoghurt for a snack this evening


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine had some liver and munched away on a bit of lamb spine or something of the sort for about an hour!


----------



## dvnbiker

chicken carcusses tonight


----------



## pogo

Breaky today was chicken necks and for tea they will have chicken carcasses


----------



## kaz25

Lamb mince for breakfast and will be frozen chicken wings for tea cos I forgot to take them out


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was chicken drumsticks with lots of chopped veg and some cottage cheese - for dinner they've got pheasant carcasses.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was some chicken carcuss



It just looks like such a pathetic amount lol

Nom nom!


----------



## hyper Springer

on top of a can of lillys for breakfast and a can of TK rabbit for Tea....Wilsons had for his supper some Griddled sirloin steak griddled courgettes peas and some sweetcorn( he eat a whole corn on the cob out of my hand for his starter)

Hes now running round with wood:thumbup:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

MILLIE - For breakfast (though she has only just started eating it) she had JWB kibble. For dinner she's had mackeral in sunflower oil. She's also got a mix of veg defrosting for snacks/treats - broccli, cauliflower, carrots and peas.

SEAMUS - For breakfast Go Kat with a little bit of Purely (the [email protected] version of JWB) mixed in as we're in the middle of changing over to the healthier one. For dinner mackeral in sunflower oil.

TYLER - For breakfast he was offered Wiska's fish pouch (1/2) but didn't eat it because his gums are playing up again. For dinner he was offered mackeral also but didn't eat it because of his gums. Having to go the vets next week I think


----------



## Dogless

This morning was beef mince, egg and ACV and dinner was la,b neck.

OH went shopping for a few bits today from a list I gave him to see us through the first few days in the new house.....and tomorrow we move over to actually live together for the first time since we got married :thumbup:.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Hi everyone, just a quick couple of questions. Where do you get ACV and how much garlic do you put into your dogs food and how many times a week?


----------



## SixStar

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick couple of questions. Where do you get ACV and how much garlic do you put into your dogs food and how many times a week?


I get our ACV from Sainsburys - Aspalls unpasteurised. It works fine for me getting it from there because I only give a small amount, but I believe people who use lots of it get it from equine stores or online.

I give garlic daily - I put about 5 cloves in my dogs blended veggie mix, which is frozen in ice cube trays, and then I give between 2 and 7 cubes daily, so the amount they actually get per day is very small. Never had fleas though! :thumbup:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Dogless said:


> This morning was beef mince, egg and ACV and dinner was la,b neck.
> 
> OH went shopping for a few bits today from a list I gave him to see us through the first few days in the new house.....and tomorrow we move over to actually live together for the first time since we got married :thumbup:.


Good luck with the move, hope it all goes smoothly and that you settle in to your new home nice and quickly. You must be looking forward to properly setting up home with your hubby :thumbup:

Where abouts in NI are you going to be? One of my best friends lives in County Fermanagh or I think she may have just moved into County Tyrone but it's definitely around there somewhere!!! I went to stay with a her a few years back and loved the place, everyone was so welcoming and friendly


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Oh I forgot to say - the puppachugs had minced lamb for brekkie and chicken wings for dinner (although I nearly gave them nothing seeing as between them they ate 2 and half rabbits on our walk this afternoon!)


----------



## foxyrockmeister

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick couple of questions. Where do you get ACV and how much garlic do you put into your dogs food and how many times a week?


I get acv from scats - it's in the equine section and sold in massive bottles (still only about a 10th of the way through a bottle I bought months ago!)

Same as Sixstar with the garlic - I add a few cloves into the veggie mix I make, which they have most days added to their breakfast. It also goes in any treats I make (livercake, biscuits etc) which they get on a daily basis too.


----------



## Lil Doglets

SixStar said:


> I get our ACV from Sainsburys - Aspalls unpasteurised. It works fine for me getting it from there because I only give a small amount, but I believe people who use lots of it get it from equine stores or online.


I thought the stuff you had to get was with 'mother' as its that with all the benefits etc? or is unpasturized the same thing?


----------



## suesdogs15

foxyrockmeister said:


> I get acv from scats - it's in the equine section and sold in massive bottles (still only about a 10th of the way through a bottle I bought months ago!)
> 
> Same as Sixstar with the garlic - I add a few cloves into the veggie mix I make, which they have most days added to their breakfast. It also goes in any treats I make (livercake, biscuits etc) which they get on a daily basis too.


How much acv do you give daily, is it worked out on the size of your dog or what? :confused1:


----------



## SixStar

Lil Doglets said:


> I thought the stuff you had to get was with 'mother' as its that with all the benefits etc? or is unpasturized the same thing?


With mother? Eh?!  Unpasteurised is fine - it's the pasteurising that kills off all the goodnees.


----------



## pogo

suesdogs15 said:


> How much acv do you give daily, is it worked out on the size of your dog or what? :confused1:


On the back of the bottle i bought of ebay shows the amounts to give depending on the weight of your dog. My two for example get 15ml a day with the breaky


----------



## Lil Doglets

This is a quote from some random site about ACV;

"Youve probably heard of Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar. But, do you know what all the talk is really about?

This murky brown vinegar, the one with the sediment in the bottom of the bottle, is the vinegar that has been used for hundreds of years largely for medicinal purposes.
Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) is made from nutritious organically grown apples and retains many of the fruits beneficial components because raw apple cider vinegar is not pasteurized. And in its two fermentation processes, it produces enzymes and life giving nutrients that make apple cider vinegar the powerhouse it is.

Clear vinegar has none of the benefits of raw organic apple cider vinegar. Through its processing and distilling, its been stripped of everything beneficial and can be detrimental to your health due to the fact that it is dead instead of alive.

Only raw organic apple cider vinegar has the mother of vinegar that makes the vinegar so beneficial. The mother is made up living nutrients and bacteria. You can actually see it settled in the bottom of the bottle like sediment."

Thats why i thought the clear stuff from supermarkets wasnt the right thing, I don't know much about ACV so have been finding a bit about it as id like to start giving some to my doggies too, just trying to figure out what to get


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

So for a Yorkie that's 2.8Ks how much would you recommend?

Could someone also give me a recipe of the veg mix you do for your furkids please? Or any of the treats also.


----------



## SixStar

Lil Doglets said:


> This is a quote from some random site about ACV;
> 
> "Youve probably heard of Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar. But, do you know what all the talk is really about?
> 
> This murky brown vinegar, the one with the sediment in the bottom of the bottle, is the vinegar that has been used for hundreds of years largely for medicinal purposes.
> Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) is made from nutritious organically grown apples and retains many of the fruits beneficial components because raw apple cider vinegar is not pasteurized. And in its two fermentation processes, it produces enzymes and life giving nutrients that make apple cider vinegar the powerhouse it is.
> 
> Clear vinegar has none of the benefits of raw organic apple cider vinegar. Through its processing and distilling, its been stripped of everything beneficial and can be detrimental to your health due to the fact that it is dead instead of alive.
> 
> Only raw organic apple cider vinegar has the mother of vinegar that makes the vinegar so beneficial. The mother is made up living nutrients and bacteria. You can actually see it settled in the bottom of the bottle like sediment."
> 
> Thats why i thought the clear stuff from supermarkets wasnt the right thing, I don't know much about ACV so have been finding a bit about it as id like to start giving some to my doggies too, just trying to figure out what to get


Interesting  But no, some supermarkets sell unpasteurised ACV and that's fine to use  The Aspall one is unpasteurised but the Sainsburys own isn't for example, so do check.


----------



## pogo

WelshYorkieLover said:


> So for a Yorkie that's 2.8Ks how much would you recommend?
> 
> Could someone also give me a recipe of the veg mix you do for your furkids please? Or any of the treats also.


On my bottle it says for small dogs 10ml
medium dog 15ml
large 20ml

etc

So my two get 15ml but could have a bit more.


----------



## Lil Doglets

SixStar said:


> Interesting  But no, some supermarkets sell unpasteurised ACV and that's fine to use  The Aspall one is unpasteurised but the Sainsburys own isn't for example, so do check.


I see, thanks  
I always order our food from sainsburys so i might add that to the list next time and give it a go 
Might be a stupid question but what does ACV taste like? lol
like is it sweet or bitter?


----------



## Dogless

foxyrockmeister said:


> Good luck with the move, hope it all goes smoothly and that you settle in to your new home nice and quickly. You must be looking forward to properly setting up home with your hubby :thumbup:
> 
> Where abouts in NI are you going to be? One of my best friends lives in County Fermanagh or I think she may have just moved into County Tyrone but it's definitely around there somewhere!!! I went to stay with a her a few years back and loved the place, everyone was so welcoming and friendly


Thanks - near to Belfast. I am looking forward to living together; but hubby is away for a week or two for work from the day after I arrive.....typical .


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

mine were getting about half a tbsp each in their breakfast (they weigh 17kg and 22kg) but now I have started puttin it in their water instead - I just add a tbsp to their big bowl of water so they'll actually be getting less than that now as they don't normally drink the entire bowlful everyday.

My veg mix jsu depends on what I've got really, the last lot I made was:

Carrots
Apples
Parsnips
Cauliflower
Greens
Garlic cloves

I just whizz it all up in the food processor then mix it all togeher in a big bowl with a spoonful of turmeric and a good glug of olive or cod liver oil. Then I squish it down in to takeaway plastic tubs and freeze. They get 1/4 of a tub between them most days with their brekkie.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Awesome!! Thank you so much you're really helping me out. I genuinely ALWAYS thought I was giving my lot the best as I bought the most expensive supermarket brand dog and cat food and I know wiskas etc is always being advertised. But now I see that I've fed them junk. Now I just get this exciting feeling when watching them eat raw things and healthy things!! Though when I say raw I mean Millie will eat an egg sometimes. They all turned their snobby little noses at raw chicken breast ha ha


----------



## SixStar

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Could someone also give me a recipe of the veg mix you do for your furkids please?


Our veggie mix depends on what is on offer at the supermarkets :thumbup:

I choose about 5 different things - can be anything including apples, carrots, swede, parsnip, brocolli, banana, melon, pear, cabbage, runner beans, mange tout, cauliflower - if it's safe for dogs they have it, the carrots and apples are the only staples, the rest changes from batch to batch! I chop it all up into small pieces and chuck it in the blender with 5 or 6 cloves of garlic, some rosemary, mint & parsley, tumeric, apple cider vinegar and a good glug of fish oil - whizz it all up until it's a liquid and then freeze in ice cube trays, job done!


----------



## suesdogs15

pogo said:


> On the back of the bottle i bought of ebay shows the amounts to give depending on the weight of your dog. My two for example get 15ml a day with the breaky


Thanks I will look on ebay and order some .Thanks


----------



## pogo

suesdogs15 said:


> Thanks I will look on ebay and order some .Thanks


I ordered the 1 litre bottle


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo

Yummy! LOL! I think I will switch my dog's diet to raw diet. I've been hearing lots of pros on raw diet.


----------



## dvnbiker

gave sprats ago for the first time and my lot love them so another raw to add to the every growing list. 

brekkie was beef mince, a couple of sprats and yoghurt. Tonight is beef chunks.


----------



## kaz25

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Awesome!! Thank you so much you're really helping me out. I genuinely ALWAYS thought I was giving my lot the best as I bought the most expensive supermarket brand dog and cat food and I know wiskas etc is always being advertised. But now I see that I've fed them junk. Now I just get this exciting feeling when watching them eat raw things and healthy things!! Though when I say raw I mean Millie will eat an egg sometimes. They all turned their snobby little noses at raw chicken breast ha ha


Just be careful with the cats though as they are a lot more complicated to raw feed than dogs as they need certain amounts of things per day like taurine. So, you can't just feed them whatever and balance it out over a couple of weeks like you can with dogs, it has to be specific each day - as far as I'm aware anyway. Exactly why I don't do it yet


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast this morning was minced chicken and liver and whole egg.

Dinner tonight will be tinned pilchards in tomato sauce

Oh and I've just baked some cheese and garlic dog biscuits, which are just cooling down now. They do look pretty tasty though - the dogs might not get many of them


----------



## pogo

breaky today was tripe, ACV and salmon oil. Tea will be duck wings and an egg


----------



## Lil Doglets

Tripe and egg day today 
And they both ate some heart from my hand last night yaaayy


----------



## hyper Springer

Wilsons doing well this weekend on the scraps front yesterday Sirloin steak...today free range roast chciken,half a spud ,sprout , tenderstem broccoli,carrot and pea....unfortunately he could not partake in the stuffing or red cabbage as they have onion in em

And thats after Hermanns organics for breaky and TK turkey for his tea

Loads of leftovers still(apart from daddys chicken, red cabbage and stuffing sarnie for lunch tomorow :thumbup so he will get the same for supper tomorow...:thumbup: after £4.50s worth of dog meat and a slack handfull of Arcana....i must be [email protected] crackers ut:.....but hes worth it:thumbup: 

I spend over a fiver a day on a botte red wine to go with my tea so it puts in perspective i suppose


----------



## LexiLou2

Lamb mince for brekkie and their first ever pig tail for tea which they both loved.


----------



## SixStar

They've got pig heads tomorrow, so today they only had veg and egg for breakfast, and a honey, yoghurt and goats milk 'drink' for tea


----------



## kaz25

Chicken wings for breakfast and carcass for tea. Trying some beef tomorrow and my order of bones is coming 

When should I introduce offal, and how much?


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Chicken wings for breakfast and carcass for tea. Trying some beef tomorrow and my order of bones is coming
> 
> When should I introduce offal, and how much?


How long have Benny been on raw and what foods has he tried so far?

When you do introduce offal add very small amount to begin with don't forget!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> How long have Benny been on raw and what foods has he tried so far?
> 
> When you do introduce offal add very small amount to begin with don't forget!


Been about 3 weeks now and he is fine with chicken and lamb so far.

Yup, remembering small amounts - so would you start with just a couple of chunks of liver?


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Been about 3 weeks now and he is fine with chicken and lamb so far.
> 
> Yup, remembering small amounts - so would you start with just a couple of chunks of liver?


ahh i'd give it another week personally so he's been having it a month then. But yes just give a couple of very small chunks around some boney meals to start with


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> ahh i'd give it another week personally so he's been having it a month then. But yes just give a couple of very small chunks around some boney meals to start with


Will do :thumbup: thought it would be about a month or so.


----------



## ballybee

YAY i can post here again!!!

Yesterday Tummel got venison loin(it had been overhung at OH's work and was going to be chucked but he nabbed it for Tummel, OH also got some hare's offal as a guy brought one in to be butchered) for his breakfast and leftovers consisting of chicken, carrots, potato, rice, kibble and a drop of gravy for dinner.

OH was out shooting all day yesterday and came home with 4 rabbits(woo), 2 pheasants(woo) and a hare(not for Tummel but he'll get the carcass and offal). This morning Tummel got hare liver, kidney, heart and lungs with an egg...to say he liked it would be an understatement and he'll get more once OH has frozen the hare he shot yesterday!!!


----------



## kaz25

Well my DAF order arrived this morning, got it all portioned up and into the freezer, plenty space :thumbup: I did throw out a bag of offcuts from my butcher friend though but they were free and easy to get more 

Hope noone saw me outside attacking the lamb ribs with a hammer and knife :lol: Got a nice big bit ready for Benny's tea though  Oh and there is soooo much salmon, looks quite yummy actually!

Had beef mince this morning and all fine so far :thumbup: See what his poop is like this afternoon when we go out again.


----------



## SixStar

Whole pig heads here today! They've eaten some for breakfast - and I'll give them back again later for tea. 

Quite a scary sight in my outbuilding at the moment - 5 partially eaten pig heads sitting in a line on top of the freezer


----------



## SLB

kaz25 said:


> Well my DAF order arrived this morning, got it all portioned up and into the freezer, plenty space :thumbup: I did throw out a bag of offcuts from my butcher friend though but they were free and easy to get more
> 
> Hope noone saw me outside attacking the lamb ribs with a hammer and knife :lol: Got a nice big bit ready for Benny's tea though  Oh and there is soooo much salmon, looks quite yummy actually!
> 
> Had beef mince this morning and all fine so far :thumbup: See what his poop is like this afternoon when we go out again.


My neighbour heard me with the lamb ribs and peered over the wall (we now have panelled fencing - her chickens were seriously on a suicide mission!) she couldn't believe how big they were (and I've only chopped them in half to fit them in the freezer - not portioned yet!)

Anyway - any pictures - were they as big as mine? 



SixStar said:


> Whole pig heads here today! They've eaten some for breakfast - and I'll give them back again later for tea.
> 
> Quite a scary sight in my outbuilding at the moment - 5 partially eaten pig heads sitting in a line on top of the freezer


 might stop burglars though..  I was supposed to be getting a pigs head from a friend this weekend - but after my delivery - I simply don't have the room! I need a bigger freezer!


----------



## kaz25

SLB said:


> My neighbour heard me with the lamb ribs and peered over the wall (we now have panelled fencing - her chickens were seriously on a suicide mission!) she couldn't believe how big they were (and I've only chopped them in half to fit them in the freezer - not portioned yet!)
> 
> Anyway - any pictures - were they as big as mine?


Definitely not as big as yours. It was just spine and a few ribs, 2 bits the same. Have kind of halfed them so got 4 portions out of them.

Will see if I can get a picture


----------



## kaz25

It was 2 bits this size, don't think these 2 bits go together though :lol: Both the same though. He's getting the big bit for tea tonight


----------



## pogo

Breaky today was beef with ACV and salmon oil. Tea was random lamb bones!


----------



## kaz25

Benny's been munching away on his lamb ribs for about 15 minutes now  He must like them as the cats got growled at when they went near him and he's never done that with chicken - Spencer could be licking it as it's hanging out his mouth and he didn't mind!

I do feed him separate to them now though as it's not fair on him to have the cats trying to get his tea


----------



## toffee44

Mine only get fed once a day but still get a lot of treats through the day with training. 

Buster had his first turkey wing (landywoods one) and it took him 20minutes tripe wasnt a issue though


----------



## Lil Doglets

Bah think i'll have to leave out egg shell from now on  that's twice now they both left dinners with egg shell in as they've decided they don't like it anymore 
Well tbh they never really liked it but i blended it up n mixed it in which seemed to work for a long while.
I guess it doesn't really matter too much if they don't get the shell?


----------



## SLB

Toffee 44 - mine only get fed once a day - twice if I feel nice to them 

Tonights dinner for Louie is Rabbit! A whole one that I used for training yesterday


----------



## Rosie Dane

My 2 had turkey mince and tripe for breakie. Dinner for the collie will be chicken carcass and the pup will have 2 more meals of turkey and tripe. Might add some sardines to lunch


----------



## kaz25

Bleugh, lying in bed last night trying to get to sleep and Benny is sick  I then hear him crunching on a bit of bone then smell an awful smell! I put the light on and there is a lovely pile of brown sick, at least I hope it was sick :lol: It stunk!!

Guess that was the ribs then 

He's had beef mince and egg for breakfast


----------



## toffee44

Tripe and a turkey wing again today. Yawn!! 

Although Dylan and Teal got a kidney each on top. I think Buster might fall to pieces if I added that just yet. Hes sooo suspicious of food, at least hes eating quicker now  Dreading getting him to eat liver. At least my other two will eat what ever is given lol. 

I gave them a egg each last night, Buster barked at his :mad2: I ended up cracking it for him and then he got the idea 20minutes later.


----------



## SLB

Ronnie (my Mum - she doesn't like being called the dogs Grandma! But she has to have a name so they know who it is :lol has saved a pork joint for the dogs this weekend when they stay with her on Friday!

She asked if they could eat it raw or cooked - I told her raw if it has a bone in, either if it doesn't have a bone - I think she's having it for her dinner but it might be a bit big so they're getting a treat.. Aren't they spoilt dogs!


----------



## LexiLou2

They had mince for breakkie yesterday, chicken and liver for tea (boneless) mince again for breakfast and chicken carcuss each for tea.

My dads friend also shot another 10 rabbits for me so more rabbit.....I now have stuff stored in my 'dog' freezer our freezer my mums chest freezer, my grandmas freezer and OH mums freezer.....I think i over did it a bit!!!


----------



## hutch6

Each of them have a 4lb trout to have a go at today whilst I am at work. They've never really seen a whole fish before but have had various forms of trout so they should get the idea. I'll have more of an idea when I get home as I can't see them on the webcam as they are in the lounge but I can see the fish on the patio with a few bits missing.


----------



## SixStar

Small meals here today because they had a pigs head feast yesterday! 

Breakfast was sprats and for dinner they're having whitefish fillets - a fishy day today!


----------



## hutch6

SixStar said:


> Small meals here today because they had a pigs head feast yesterday!
> 
> Breakfast was sprats and for dinner they're having whitefish fillets - a fishy day today!


Woah!!

Where did you get the pig's head from? Sounds amazing fun for them.

Don't say "a pig"


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was chicken 1/4s with an egg and ACV, dinner later will be beef mince and some chicken legs.


----------



## kaz25

Where's the best place to get salmon oil? I think I read on here the other day sainsbury's do ACV so will have a look for that.


----------



## ballybee

Tummel had leftovers for breakfast, nothing amazing just some rice and leftover chicken from Sunday, as he had so much food on Sunday he's only been getting small meals over yesterday and today, tonights dinner(if he'll eat it) is a pheasant carcass


----------



## SixStar

hutch6 said:


> Woah!!
> 
> Where did you get the pig's head from? Sounds amazing fun for them.
> 
> Don't say "a pig"


Our lovely butcher gets them for us


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Where's the best place to get salmon oil? I think I read on here the other day sainsbury's do ACV so will have a look for that.


ebay  i got my ACV from there as well


----------



## pogo

breaky was beef ACV and salmon oil and tea was random lamb bones


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> ebay  i got my ACV from there as well


Can you point me in the right direction cos tbh I dunno what I'm looking for, there's so many


----------



## kaz25

Benny had chicken wings for tea. Had a bit of a chalky poo so guess those ribs were a bit boney for him.


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Can you point me in the right direction cos tbh I dunno what I'm looking for, there's so many


haha of course  I bought these:

ACV:
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

salmon oil:
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> haha of course  I bought these:
> 
> ACV:
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> salmon oil:
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


Thanks  I think you said the ACV tells you on it how much to give (I see it says 10-20ml on the ebay listing)? And I'm guessing I just put a little bit of salmon oil on his food? How often do you give them?


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Bit of a Beefy day today... Beef mince and veggie slop for breakfast. Beef chunks and liver for dinner!


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Thanks  I think you said the ACV tells you on it how much to give (I see it says 10-20ml on the ebay listing)? And I'm guessing I just put a little bit of salmon oil on his food? How often do you give them?


I give my two 15ml of ACV but could have a bit more it's just easy to measure out. I basically put the ACV and salmon oil on their breaky if they have tripe, mince, chunks etc as it's easier then if they are having a boney meal 

So you could give both every day if you wanted, my two get it most days and it's just drizzled over their food.


----------



## SLB

Benjie with a chicken carcass. Taken a couple of days ago.

















Louie with minced rabbit. Taken a couple of days ago.









Both with whole rabbits. Tonight. 

































This was Benjie's first rabbit. He wasn't meant to get it til next week (not enough to go around otherwise) but he saw Louie's and refused the kibble :lol: so I got him his out and he ran off with it and tbh if the in laws could see him they'd be horrified, he's ever so gentle with the pets :lol:


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> I give my two 15ml of ACV but could have a bit more it's just easy to measure out. I basically put the ACV and salmon oil on their breaky if they have tripe, mince, chunks etc as it's easier then if they are having a boney meal
> 
> So you could give both every day if you wanted, my two get it most days and it's just drizzled over their food.


He gets mince most mornings so will give him it with that. Bit hard with boney meals as he eats them on a towel, or the carpet


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was some liver, a sprat each and some natures menu lamb nugget things  
Got a nice little morrisons bargain again yesterday , 6 weeks worth of liver for 35p


----------



## suesdogs15

pogo said:


> I give my two 15ml of ACV but could have a bit more it's just easy to measure out. I basically put the ACV and salmon oil on their breaky if they have tripe, mince, chunks etc as it's easier then if they are having a boney meal
> 
> So you could give both every day if you wanted, my two get it most days and it's just drizzled over their food.


Went to look for some ACV today in Countrywide store ,as they sell horsey stuff ,and got a 5 litre bottle for £13.60 !! Sounded like good value to me and they had some with their tea tonight .:thumbup:


----------



## Dogless

Lil Doglets said:


> Today was some liver, a sprat each and some natures menu lamb nugget things
> Got a nice little morrisons bargain again yesterday , 6 weeks worth of liver for 35p


That is a bargain :thumbup:.


----------



## pogo

suesdogs15 said:


> Went to look for some ACV today in Countrywide store ,as they sell horsey stuff ,and got a 5 litre bottle for £13.60 !! Sounded like good value to me and they had some with their tea tonight .:thumbup:


Definitely good value!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kaz25

Ordered the ACV and salmon oil :thumbup: Oh, and a reflective coat and light up collar


----------



## toffee44

More tripe A sardine, left over chicken(deboned) and veg from dinner last night. Have got some beef ribs for later (keeps them quiet when my mum comes round )

They will have some freezer burnt venison tomorrow. 

First load of rabbits at the weekend


----------



## kaz25

Chicken mince for breakfast and a random beef bone for tea tonight  My ACV and salmon oil have been dispatched too :thumbup:


----------



## ballybee

Tummel had kibble last night and this morning, tonight he's got a rabbit with all the good bits left in  And for a lunchtime snack he has a hares foot :scared: OH butchered his hare last night and Tummel snaffled the 2 front feet, then OH gave him one of the back feet and saved the other one for him for today :arf:


----------



## SLB

Duck wings tonight - tennis ball atm :confused1: :scared:

:lol: Its training night - so it's starvation day (til 6pm anyway)..


----------



## pogo

Breaky was a few chicken necks as they were having a large tea of a pork hock each


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> Breaky was a few chicken necks as they were having a large tea of a pork hock each


Goodness me those are some big portions!!!  Tummels having a whole rabbit tonight...well minus the loins as OH took those for his game stew(rabbit, venison and pheasant done mediterranean style with lots of tomato and herbs/spices)


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> Goodness me those are some big portions!!!  Tummels having a whole rabbit tonight...well minus the loins as OH took those for his game stew(rabbit, venison and pheasant done mediterranean style with lots of tomato and herbs/spices)


Not bad for £1.70  didn't last long though!


----------



## Dogless

This morning was pet mince and ACV; dinner was a couple of chicken carcasses.


----------



## ballybee

Tummel ate the ENTIRE thing :scared: He usually leaves the head and skin but tonight he must have decided he was starving and he ate the lot!!! He was pretty brutal with the head...i thought i was away to pass out


----------



## LexiLou2

Mince for breakfast and fish on wednesdays so white fish chunks and sprats and some peas left over from mine and OH tea.


----------



## kaz25

Benny got a random beef bone which he gnawed on for about 2 hours :scared: then took it outside and left it! He's just been out again and brought it back in 

How long do you give them to eat? He seems to just be gnawing away on it now and not actually crunching any bone?

He was absolutely flat out after he left it outside, mind his teeth will be nice and clean now


----------



## SLB

I let Louie have his for as long as he wants.. bones that is - everything else is pretty much eaten as quick as it can..


----------



## kaz25

SLB said:


> I let Louie have his for as long as he wants.. bones that is - everything else is pretty much eaten as quick as it can..


So I can just leave him with it until he either finishes it or gets bored? May have to take it off him soon though as I'm going to bed and he's not keeping me awake with that :lol:


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> So I can just leave him with it until he either finishes it or gets bored? May have to take it off him soon though as I'm going to bed and he's not keeping me awake with that :lol:


I would leave it with him for as long as you want maybe take it off him before you go to bed?

I wish ANY bone would last my two that long *sigh* even large beef bones are gone in about 10 - 15 minutes :crying:


----------



## SLB

kaz25 said:


> So I can just leave him with it until he either finishes it or gets bored? May have to take it off him soon though as I'm going to bed and he's not keeping me awake with that :lol:


I take mine off them at bedtime..

Pogo - maybe they've been eating raw too long? they're jaws are too good  Stick them on some kibble and in a month their jaws shouldn't be able to take the bones and you can build them up again   (just joking!)


----------



## kaz25

He's got it down to a thin bit but the bone had like a really hard bit running through the middle, no idea what kind of bone it is though! He's just left gnawing this hard bit now!

Kept him quiet though and he'll sleep tonight  Not that he doesn't usually!


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> I take mine off them at bedtime..
> 
> Pogo - maybe they've been eating raw too long? they're jaws are too good  Stick them on some kibble and in a month their jaws shouldn't be able to take the bones and you can build them up again   (just joking!)


Haha good idea


----------



## kaz25

He's been outside with it and back in again  In bed sleeping now though


----------



## kaz25

Lamb mince this morning :thumbup: Hopefully my ACV and salmon oil will be here today.


----------



## LexiLou2

mince for breakfast and rabbit carcuss each for tea....after training.


----------



## pogo

breaky was beef, ACV and salmon oil, tea is chicken carcasses


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was whole apple, whole carrot and natural yoghurt. For dinner they've got beef ribs


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was rabbit mince and veg. Lily didn't want it though  She seems to have been going off of breakfast lately.

Dinner is poultry necks and pigs liver.


----------



## 8tansox

Pigs trotters! Flint's having a good "go" at his, Fletcher's dubious and keeps giving it the odd lick, Floyd just walks around it - barking at it. They've had them before so I guess Fletcher will give in and eat it rather than play with it - well I'm hoping he will anyway! He's certainly not letting either of the other two even *look* at it!


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was stinky green tripe and ACV; dinner was pet mince.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was a sprat each and some lamb meat, but an eeeeevveenn smaller amount for Tammy the podge lol


----------



## kaz25

My salmon oil and ACV arrived today so Benny's had them with beef chunks for tea.

How do you know meat is off? I took the beef chunks out before I went to work this morning and left them in a freezer bag in a bowl to defrost. When I went to them some bits had gone a sort of brown/ dark green colour?? I didn't give him those bits just to be safe as wasn't sure if it was off or not?


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> My salmon oil and ACV arrived today so Benny's had them with beef chunks for tea.
> 
> How do you know meat is off? I took the beef chunks out before I went to work this morning and left them in a freezer bag in a bowl to defrost. When I went to them some bits had gone a sort of brown/ dark green colour?? I didn't give him those bits just to be safe as wasn't sure if it was off or not?


The thing is with 'off' meat is that unless it is completely rotten then i would still give it them, even if it's a bit green or stinky. Although TBH they would prob still eat it and have no problems even if it was completely off and rotten. Yum!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> The thing is with 'off' meat is that unless it is completely rotten then i would still give it them, even if it's a bit green or stinky. Although TBH they would prob still eat it and have no problems even if it was completely off and rotten. Yum!


I only took out 2 small bits (actually tiny compared to other chunks) that were totally that greeny colour. The other bits had some of it on them but he seemed happy enough to eat them


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> I only took out 2 small bits (actually tiny compared to other chunks) that were totally that greeny colour. The other bits had some of it on them but he seemed happy enough to eat them


Well it's up to you but i would feed it to the boys even if it was green, and i can't see them minding


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> Well it's up to you but i would feed it to the boys even if it was green, and i can't see them minding


I will do in the future I just wasn't sure at the time and didn't want to risk making him ill 

He gobbled up his ACV and salmon oil though - must be wanting his coat to look uber nice for the ladies


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> I will do in the future I just wasn't sure at the time and didn't want to risk making him ill
> 
> He gobbled up his ACV and salmon oil though - must be wanting his coat to look uber nice for the ladies


 Oh i'm sure all the ladies will love him!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> Oh i'm sure all the ladies will love him!


Shame there's none round here :lol: Just another male black lab...maybe he's trying to tell me something :scared:

Or maybe he's making sure he looks uber uber sexy for the next time he goes to our friends to stay and meets his new girlfriend 

Loving seeing his waistline shrink and his ribcage being more prominent than it was  Just need to start shifting his flabby neck and chest!


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Shame there's none round here :lol: Just another male black lab...maybe he's trying to tell me something :scared:
> 
> Or maybe he's making sure he looks uber uber sexy for the next time he goes to our friends to stay and meets his new girlfriend
> 
> Loving seeing his waistline shrink and his ribcage being more prominent than it was  Just need to start shifting his flabby neck and chest!


 maybe he is trying to tell you something!

Aww glad to hear he's losing a bit weight now


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> maybe he is trying to tell you something!
> 
> Aww glad to hear he's losing a bit weight now


Can't quite see it from above yet but when he stands in front of you you can tell the difference between his ribs and his belly now - it's shrinking


----------



## SLB

We need before and during (after?) photos.. you should start a thread - and week by week see how much he's lost with photos


----------



## kaz25

SLB said:


> We need before and during (after?) photos.. you should start a thread - and week by week see how much he's lost with photos


The before photos are on here somewhere, keep meaning to compare them to the ones I took the other day. Can't really see it from above yet though!


----------



## SLB

kaz25 said:


> The before photos are on here somewhere, keep meaning to compare them to the ones I took the other day. Can't really see it from above yet though!


So.. just do it  please


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Can't quite see it from above yet but when he stands in front of you you can tell the difference between his ribs and his belly now - it's shrinking


Definitely agree with SLB we need photos!


----------



## kaz25

Just taken some photos and found some from before too so will go start a thread now once I've uploaded them


----------



## kaz25

There you go


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Hi everyone,

I'm in the middle of looking on ebay for acv and salmon oil. I have no idea what brand to buy of the acv. has anyone tried this brand? is this any good??

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Or this one?

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## kaz25

This is the one I was recommended

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

Edit: Cross posted lol! I got that second one, and I know pogo uses it too


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

or this one?

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

kaz25 said:


> This is the one I was recommended
> 
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> Edit: Cross posted lol! I got that second one, and I know pogo uses it too


Thanks chick! I've just bought it.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Hello everyone,

Could you please list all the healthy things you give your dogs as sort of supplements like eggs, avc etc and how many of each do you give in a week?


----------



## kaz25

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could you please list all the healthy things you give your dogs as sort of supplements like eggs, avc etc and how many of each do you give in a week?


Benny gets a couple of eggs a week, and now gets salmon oil and ACV daily  Well he won't get it every day, just the days he has mince or chunks as easier than putting it on a boney meal.


----------



## pogo

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could you please list all the healthy things you give your dogs as sort of supplements like eggs, avc etc and how many of each do you give in a week?


My two get:

at least 1 egg a week with shell
ACV and salmon oil on every breaky that is mince, tripe, meat chunks etc
A teaspoon of my herby mix a week which is a mix of:
garlic cloves
turmeric
rosemary
mint


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Your herby stuff sounds nice!! Do you use fresh herbs or from a jar? Do you put certain measurements in of each? 

Does anyone give probiotic yoghurts often? or natural yoghurt or cottage cheese or anything?


----------



## Dogless

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Your herby stuff sounds nice!! Do you use fresh herbs or from a jar? Do you put certain measurements in of each?
> 
> Does anyone give probiotic yoghurts often? or natural yoghurt or cottage cheese or anything?


I give probiotic yoghurt a few times a week, couple of eggs a week and ACV daily.


----------



## pogo

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Your herby stuff sounds nice!! Do you use fresh herbs or from a jar? Do you put certain measurements in of each?
> 
> Does anyone give probiotic yoghurts often? or natural yoghurt or cottage cheese or anything?


I don't mix it very accurately it's just literally a 1:1 ratio, so for 1 garlic clove there is 1 teaspoon of each herb i want to mix in.

I use the dried stuff from the jar give it all a really good mix and put it a little tub in the fridge and as it's air tight it lasts for ages 

Oh i do give them little bits of cheese each weeks but usually when doing random training, i also give them natural yoghurt when i remember to buy it, I would give it each week if i remember though!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Wow my food shopping bill is getting higher and higher with each post ha ha. Ah well she's worth it and I'm excited to get them and give them to her.

Are all these things ok to give cats too?


----------



## pogo

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Wow my food shopping bill is getting higher and higher with each post ha ha. Ah well she's worth it and I'm excited to get them and give them to her.
> 
> Are all these things ok to give cats too?


I think ACV and salmon oil are ok for cats but i don't know about anything else as i've never kept cats!


----------



## kaz25

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Wow my food shopping bill is getting higher and higher with each post ha ha. Ah well she's worth it and I'm excited to get them and give them to her.
> 
> Are all these things ok to give cats too?


I'd go over to cat section and ask there as, like I've said before, raw feeding cats is much more complicated than dogs.


----------



## kaz25

Lamb mince with ACV and salmon oil for breakfast and a pretty frozen chicken carcass for tea as never took it out til 2pm. Not sure he's gonna thank me for having to work on a frozen carcass for tea as he's absolutely zonked after all his running about today


----------



## pogo

Breaky today was a lump of liver and pig skin and tea was a bone each from my random mixed bag!


----------



## Dogless

Kilo had a small breakfast of a tin of sardines in tomato sauce and an egg as I took him running a couple of hours later; so he had a bone early afternoon and then dinner has just been beef butcher's scraps and probiotic yoghurt.


----------



## ballybee

Tummel had a hare carcass...it was massive!!!!  He's got another whole rabbit for his tea tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was pig skin and spleen, and for dinner they had tripe and a lamb bone.


----------



## LexiLou2

Breakfast was tripe heart and pig skin tea was beef chunks and liver.....

I will admit I may have flash fried Bosleys as I am really struggling to get him to eat things that aren't mince and.........he ate it, so I'm just going to fry it less and less each time....the things he eats raw I will continue to save raw but want him to start eating heart and beef so if i have to flash fry to kick start him then so be it.


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was two big chunks of ox heart; until I took possession of a few whole ox hearts yesterday I hadn't appreciated quite how big they were :scared:.


----------



## ballybee

Tummel was a lucky boy, we went to the co-op last night as we wanted chinese style chicken for dinner, they were doing thighs at 2 for £5(boxes of 6 thighs) BUt they had whole chickens for £4 and they were some big chickens...so Tummel had a chicken back, the wings and half the main carcass for breakfast, the other half can be a treat for my mums cat(he's has raw chicken and rabbit before and copes fine with both) and Tummel has his whole bunny for tea :thumbup:


----------



## Emraa

Here are my two having a little snack!:thumbup:


----------



## pogo

Dogless said:


> Breakfast was two big chunks of ox heart; until I took possession of a few whole ox hearts yesterday I hadn't appreciated quite how big they were :scared:.


They are massive aren't they


----------



## pogo

Breaky for the boys was beef, ACV and salmon oil and for tea will be duck wings.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was butchers scraps with a little bit of pork & beef mince, and for dinner they've got turkey drummers


----------



## LexiLou2

Breakfast was chicken mince and tripe, tea is fish.....

Mummy 'may' have been overfeeding slightly and both my porkers have put on a bit of weight so cutting them down, may have to start feeding them a bit less.


----------



## Dogless

Dinner was stinky tripe :thumbup:.


----------



## dvnbiker

beef mince this morning and chicken carcusses for tea


----------



## ballybee

Either i underestimated the size of my carcass or overestimated Tummels appetite....either way the carcass did him for both meals today, it even had the liver left in


----------



## LexiLou2

mince for breakfast then a SMALL chicken carcuss each for tea (diet has started) although taken them out for a decent walk this morning and they were both hungry when we got back so they have had a carrot with cottage cheese as a snack.


----------



## toffee44

Munch day as bag of offal appeared on doorstep. 

So:

1 set of lungs, heart and trachea each

trotter each
pig tail each



They will have one walk later this evening.


----------



## pogo

breaky today was tripe!


----------



## pogo

Tea was a chunk of spine each


----------



## Dogless

Brekky was pet mince and dinner was a bit of left over pet mince and a couple of chicken carcasses.


----------



## Goldstar

Lucky's dinner today was pig heart


----------



## Shrap

Dino had some pheasant today 

Started with this:










Finished with this:


















And for anyone that likes the graphic nature of raw feeding, here's a video, be sure and turn the volume up for that CRUNCHITY CRUNCH:


----------



## kaz25

Lamb mince with ACV and salmon oil this morning. Had a pork bone for tea  Just got heart and salmon to try out then he's tried just about everything  Oh, and offal too......


----------



## SLB

OH has just looked through my camera - he is now disturbed by my having more pictures of the dogs devouring rabbits than of the wedding we went to yesterday :confused1: why would you be disturbed by that?


----------



## Dogless

Brekky was a big bowl of liver. Realised I haven't put up photos in a while and I have a nice big juicy bone for Kilo for after our walk this morning as it is fairly long and looks very hilly and hard work so thought he deserved a bit extra  as he's going a bit towards skinny yet again. I wish I found it as hard to get weight onto myself as I do with Kilo .


----------



## SixStar

Brekkie was chicken carcasses and liver and for dinner they'll be having pet mince, cottage cheese and a small lamb bone


----------



## Dogless

Enjoying a nice bone as we had a very hilly walk this morning and Kilo ran about like a loon .


----------



## kaz25

Lamb mince with ACV and salmon oil for breaky, tea is chicken carcass  Been out on a walk this morning but I had my stupid trainers on yesterday when we took him to town so I now have 2 big blisters on the back of my feet that hurt real bad with my wellies on and the weather is pretty rotten here today so not decided if going out again yet or not.


----------



## pogo

Breaky was tripe again and tea was chicken carcass and necks


----------



## Dogless

Well he bone turned out to be big and took Kilo 2 hours to eat....so I will just give him a late, small dinner of a tin of sardines and yoghurt I think .


----------



## SLB

I think I've already said what my guys had.. but Louie ended up having 2 1/2 Beef and heart mince and Lamb mince - numpty here forgot to lock him out when he'd done and went to do something so Sadie managed to eat a bit of hers and Benjie - well he wasn't interested in his anyway.. so I have a fatty fat Louie sleeping it all off :rolleyes5:


----------



## toffee44

Guess what mine was!!!
Tripe and Turkey wing woooooo lol  And a lamb bone each. 

Gonna start adding some beef heart now, and see how he goes, so far his tummy has been fine, putting on weight, hopefully hes just like my others, eats anything (other than nature diet) and doenst get upset tummys


----------



## Lil Doglets

Think im getting the hang of their new amounts of food, (been cutting it down as they've been putting on weight!) it's a bit awkward as all the food i have has obviously been made into their old portions  will be easier once its all used up though 
I think where it crept up is because i was just adding like liver/kidney/sprats/egg etc and not making the rest of the meal smaller to account for that so alot of meals were being way bigger than they should've been  
But now i'm being really strict and making sure that ALL food is accounted for and doesn't go over their daily limit 
I actually think Tammy looks a tiny bit slimmer already! lol it's only been about 3 days or something but it's obviously working


----------



## Dogless

This morning was beef butcher's scraps and ACV and dinner will be the rest of the butcher's scraps and tripe.


----------



## LexiLou2

I didn't post yesterday breakfast was mince and tea was tripe with cottage cheese and veg.

Today mince from breakfast (that never changes) and rabbit carcuss for tea.


----------



## SLB

All 3 had rabbits, Sadie's and Louie had half - saving it til later on when there are less flies and Sadie will hopefully be a bit hungrier!

Sadie had a bone too as Louie kept stealing her rawhide off her - then was uber jealous that she had a bone :roll: 


























































You can almost hear him growling at me


































































All three









Oh and to all those who think Raw changes a dogs tolerance of people around their food, with the exception of Benjie who will growl if he just has a little bit of cheese, Louie had a thorn in his back paw.. so whilst he ate his rabbit, I picked his leg up and pulled it out, while he kept munching.. It's not always true  You can see him holding his leg funny in the first picture of him with his rabbit..


----------



## kaz25

How much liver should I give to begin with? Just a tiny tiny chunk? And should I just do that a few times a week and slowly increase it? Not sure how much offal he should be getting overall - once he's used to it is it ok to give him a chunk a couple of times a week along with his mince or whatever? Will be adding kidney in too at some point...


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> How much liver should I give to begin with? Just a tiny tiny chunk? And should I just do that a few times a week and slowly increase it? Not sure how much offal he should be getting overall - once he's used to it is it ok to give him a chunk a couple of times a week along with his mince or whatever? Will be adding kidney in too at some point...


I started with half the amount they need and slowly add abit more over a few weeks


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> I started with half the amount they need and slowly add abit more over a few weeks


I dunno how much he needs? lol. I just gave him a tiny bit - about half a chunk.


----------



## pogo

Breaky today was beef, ACV and salmon oil and tea was pork bone each.


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> I dunno how much he needs? lol. I just gave him a tiny bit - about half a chunk.


lol what weight are you feeding to 36kg isn't it?


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> lol what weight are you feeding to 36kg isn't it?


He's only getting about 1lb of food a day (probably a little more as don't measure the bone in meals). Is it 5% liver and 5% other offal? That works out at 22.7g liver per day so just under 160g a week.


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> He's only getting about 1lb of food a day (probably a little more as don't measure the bone in meals). Is it 5% liver and 5% other offal? That works out at 22.7g liver per day so just under 160g a week.


Well if we say you feed him 450g a day then that is a total of 3150g a week. Divide that by 10 to get 315g for overall offal so divide that by 2 = 157.5g a week for liver.

If that makes sense!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> Well if we say you feed him 450g a day then that is a total of 3150g a week. Divide that by 10 to get 315g for overall offal so divide that by 2 = 157.5g a week for liver.
> 
> If that makes sense!


Thanks  Is it ok to give him it over a couple of days of the week? So maybe give him half of the liver 2 days a week and the same with kidney? I'm not sure if he'd eat just a meal of liver. Although thinking about it, 157.5g isn't all that much actually so could probably have it in one meal with a touch of mince or something.


----------



## pogo

kaz25 said:


> Thanks  Is it ok to give him it over a couple of days of the week? So maybe give him half of the liver 2 days a week and the same with kidney? I'm not sure if he'd eat just a meal of liver. Although thinking about it, 157.5g isn't all that much actually so could probably have it in one meal with a touch of mince or something.


Yer you can either give it all in one meal or over as many as you want eithers fine!


----------



## kaz25

pogo said:


> Yer you can either give it all in one meal or over as many as you want eithers fine!


Thanks 

Well, he's had mince with ACV and salmon oil for breaky and a couple of beef chunks with sardines and a tiny bit of liver for tea.


----------



## toffee44

I think mine had venison today, my friend had a bag labelled burger meat in his freezer at work but we couldnt decide what it was lol so the dogs got it it was chunks still. I am 90% sure it was venison. Dogs ate it, they have another two meals each out of the bag yet


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was sheeps head  - they give me the heebeejeebies!  I can handle pigs heads, but not these! Dinner was lung and kidney.


----------



## Dogless

SixStar said:


> Breakfast was sheeps head  - they give me the heebeejeebies!  I can handle pigs heads, but not these! Dinner was lung and kidney.


Sheeps' eyes freak me out :scared:.


----------



## borderkp

SixStar said:


> Breakfast was sheeps head  - they give me the heebeejeebies!  I can handle pigs heads, but not these! Dinner was lung and kidney.


i, for one, am so glad you haven't posted pics of that. like you i can handle the pigs heads (but am glad maddie is far too small to handle one as it prob weighs as much as she does)


----------



## SixStar

borderkp said:


> i, for one, am so glad you haven't posted pics of that. like you i can handle the pigs heads (but am glad maddie is far too small to handle one as it prob weighs as much as she does)


Ah don't underestimate the smallies - my 7 kg Westie tucks into pigs heads :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

Breaky was beef and tea will be lamb bones  had a snack of yoghurt at dinner


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was a big chunk of ox heart; dinner will be some chicken carcasses.

The butcher has just rung and told me my chicken necks are in too so I'll get those tomorrow :thumbup:. He also said he'd get lots of bones together......I had to say that I already had the freezer totally stuffed so didn't need them; never thought I'd be turning away raw!!


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast an assortment of duck - wings, necks, feet and tounges! Dinner was pork & beef mince with cottage cheese and egg.


----------



## LexiLou2

Mince for breakfast and fish with sprats for tea...yummmmyyy


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was minced white fish and half a banana each! Lily looked at it and at me as if I was mad expecting her to eat it! I guess it was a bit of a bizarre combination but Branston didn't seem to mind - he scoffed it all down in one go, whereas Lily (once I convinced her to at least try it) delicately picked all the fish out of her bowl from around the banana and then carried the banana over to her bed where she ate it happily! I guess she wanted it in two separate courses - mains and dessert!!

Dinner was chicken wings - no hesitation or complaints there!


----------



## debs78

Well last night's lamb was not a success with Lucy. She ran in to the front room, jumped on the sofa and tried to drop the lamb piece behind. She then ran to the kitchen and was clearly trying to convince me she'd eaten it. As it was I wasn't convinced and went in to the front room to be greeted by a lump of lamb stuck to my back wall.....nice, thanks Lucy!!

So imagine my delight when I got home from a night shift this morning, served beef heart and pig's liver, albeit flash fried and fully expecting her to turn her nose up, only to find both of them scoffed it down in seconds :thumbup:

I am now off for a well earned sleep before my last shift tonight 

Morning/night all xx


----------



## SLB

Duck wings went down a treat last night, then this morning Benjie threw up.. no more duck wings for him then..


----------



## debs78

SLB said:


> Duck wings went down a treat last night, then this morning Benjie threw up.. no more duck wings for him then..


Oh dear, poor Benjie :-(


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> Duck wings went down a treat last night, then this morning Benjie threw up.. no more duck wings for him then..


Thats a shame i much prefer duck to chicken wings, alot bigger and meatier!

Breaky was beef and chicken neck and tea was chicken carcasses


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was a bit of chicken wing, some pig heart and a small sprat each 
Seems like alot but there's actually only 55g on each plate  
they both always leave the sprat til last and then run away with it in the hall or upstairs all excited lol


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was tripe and an egg with ACV and dinner was chicken necks and some probiotic yoghurt.

I went to the butcher's today as he rang to say he had chicken necks for me....he said a small box...it was 12kg . Both human and Kilo's freezer are now full to the gunnels . I keep having to turn down offers of more stuff from him which is never a position I thought I'd be in. Had to say today that it would be a month to 6 weeks until I needed anything else apart from some pet mince once I have a bit more space!!!


----------



## SixStar

They had salmon trimmings and sprats for breakfast, and for dinner was lamb spine. 

We're going away in the caravan on Saturday, just for the one night, - yes, I know, IN NOVEMEBER  and am having a food dilemma!

Will feed the dogs as normal before we go Saturday morning and we'll be back in time for tea Sunday evening, but that leaves Saturday dinner and Sunday breakfast. Really don't know what to take for them since we won't have an electric hookup so can't use the fridge, and don't want to rely on supermarkets because we don't know whats going to be local 

Really don't want to revert back to kibble even if only for a couple of meals - I know the greyhounds and Harvey won't eat it now, and it always gives Blue bad acid reflux if he's not had it in a while - so, any suggestions welcome! 

Last time we went away they were still on 50/50 raw/kibble - this is why I've previously always kept some kibble in their diets so I can swap back with ease for caravanning trips - but it was cheaper to feed 100% raw so we ditched the kibble days a few months ago. Arghhh - kinda wishing I'd kept 1 kibble day a week - and hubby is taking great pleasure with the old ''I told you so''


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport

SixStar said:


> They had salmon trimmings and sprats for breakfast, and for dinner was lamb spine.
> 
> We're going away in the caravan on Saturday, just for the one night, - yes, I know, IN NOVEMEBER  and am having a food dilemma!
> 
> Will feed the dogs as normal before we go Saturday morning and we'll be back in time for tea Sunday evening, but that leaves Saturday dinner and Sunday breakfast. Really don't know what to take for them since we won't have an electric hookup so can't use the fridge, and don't want to rely on supermarkets because we don't know whats going to be local
> 
> Really don't want to revert back to kibble even if only for a couple of meals - I know the greyhounds and Harvey won't eat it now, and it always gives Blue bad acid reflux if he's not had it in a while - so, any suggestions welcome!
> 
> Last time we went away they were still on 50/50 raw/kibble - this is why I've previously always kept some kibble in their diets so I can swap back with ease for caravanning trips - but it was cheaper to feed 100% raw so we ditched the kibble days a few months ago. Arghhh - kinda wishing I'd kept 1 kibble day a week - and hubby is taking great pleasure with the old ''I told you so''


If you take out of freezer just before you go put in a cool box or wrap up in newspaper leave in car which should be similar to fridge temp at night should be fine.


----------



## Dogless

SixStar said:


> They had salmon trimmings and sprats for breakfast, and for dinner was lamb spine.
> 
> We're going away in the caravan on Saturday, just for the one night, - yes, I know, IN NOVEMEBER  and am having a food dilemma!
> 
> Will feed the dogs as normal before we go Saturday morning and we'll be back in time for tea Sunday evening, but that leaves Saturday dinner and Sunday breakfast. Really don't know what to take for them since we won't have an electric hookup so can't use the fridge, and don't want to rely on supermarkets because we don't know whats going to be local
> 
> Really don't want to revert back to kibble even if only for a couple of meals - I know the greyhounds and Harvey won't eat it now, and it always gives Blue bad acid reflux if he's not had it in a while - so, any suggestions welcome!
> 
> Last time we went away they were still on 50/50 raw/kibble - this is why I've previously always kept some kibble in their diets so I can swap back with ease for caravanning trips - but it was cheaper to feed 100% raw so we ditched the kibble days a few months ago. Arghhh - kinda wishing I'd kept 1 kibble day a week - and hubby is taking great pleasure with the old ''I told you so''


Can you put frozen food into a coolbox and leave it outside? Before we moved I had frozen food in a coolbox in our outhouse and it was still just a little frozen after two days and definitely still cold after three....I still fed it up until the end of the third day and didn't have any problems.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

SixStar said:


> They had salmon trimmings and sprats for breakfast, and for dinner was lamb spine.
> 
> We're going away in the caravan on Saturday, just for the one night, - yes, I know, IN NOVEMEBER  and am having a food dilemma!
> 
> Will feed the dogs as normal before we go Saturday morning and we'll be back in time for tea Sunday evening, but that leaves Saturday dinner and Sunday breakfast. Really don't know what to take for them since we won't have an electric hookup so can't use the fridge, and don't want to rely on supermarkets because we don't know whats going to be local
> 
> Really don't want to revert back to kibble even if only for a couple of meals - I know the greyhounds and Harvey won't eat it now, and it always gives Blue bad acid reflux if he's not had it in a while - so, any suggestions welcome!
> 
> Last time we went away they were still on 50/50 raw/kibble - this is why I've previously always kept some kibble in their diets so I can swap back with ease for caravanning trips - but it was cheaper to feed 100% raw so we ditched the kibble days a few months ago. Arghhh - kinda wishing I'd kept 1 kibble day a week - and hubby is taking great pleasure with the old ''I told you so''


Agree with others - cool box outside should be fine. I managed a weeks worth of raw in a cool box when we went on the canal. I did have ice blocks in the tiny freezer on the boat and just rotated them, by the end of the week I managed to squeeze some of their food into the fridge (once me and mum had drunk a few of the bottles of wine and gin!!) but for just a couple of days it will be fine without.


----------



## SixStar

I'm so thick! A cool box! Why didn't I think of that 

They eat 6kg between them daily, so now I just need to find a nice big cool box!

Thanks guys


----------



## toffee44

I feed kibble when I go away (skinners duck and rice) just so you dont feel too guilty I would struggle to fit all my dogs dinner in a cool box and knowing my luck Dylan would get into it 


Today was tripe, sardine, and a turkey wing. They will just have a rabbit tomo and then pigs head saturday (no walk) and then offal day sunday (only walk in the morning) (whole trachea, lungs, hearts, kidney, liver) they only get that once every 4 weeks (abbotoir day) starve day on monday except for a few training treats


----------



## pogo

SixStar said:


> They had salmon trimmings and sprats for breakfast, and for dinner was lamb spine.
> 
> We're going away in the caravan on Saturday, just for the one night, - yes, I know, IN NOVEMEBER  and am having a food dilemma!
> 
> Will feed the dogs as normal before we go Saturday morning and we'll be back in time for tea Sunday evening, but that leaves Saturday dinner and Sunday breakfast. Really don't know what to take for them since we won't have an electric hookup so can't use the fridge, and don't want to rely on supermarkets because we don't know whats going to be local
> 
> Really don't want to revert back to kibble even if only for a couple of meals - I know the greyhounds and Harvey won't eat it now, and it always gives Blue bad acid reflux if he's not had it in a while - so, any suggestions welcome!
> 
> Last time we went away they were still on 50/50 raw/kibble - this is why I've previously always kept some kibble in their diets so I can swap back with ease for caravanning trips - but it was cheaper to feed 100% raw so we ditched the kibble days a few months ago. Arghhh - kinda wishing I'd kept 1 kibble day a week - and hubby is taking great pleasure with the old ''I told you so''


You don't have a cool box do you. I got a fairly big one stuck a few ice packs in and it kept Harv's food cool for a good couple of days if you don't keep opening the lid and TBH the food would be fine for that short amount of time, it's cold out as it is 

Ha just seen everyone else has said the same


----------



## snipeblade

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Chuff, no wonder your dog looks happy! I didn't take a pic I'm afraid, both my girls are on a diet as they're on the well padded side, so today's tea was two small pieces of chicken, which they weren't that impressed with and Tau is still waiting by the dog food fridge for her second course!


hi there , mack my 9 week old SBT is on JWB wet and dry and and over the last 2 days has started to vomit bits of it back he,s perfectly healthy and not poorly in any way .i have heard of this raw diet and terencesmum said you have a feeding plan and maybe able to advise me.


----------



## pogo

snipeblade said:


> hi there , mack my 9 week old SBT is on JWB wet and dry and and over the last 2 days has started to vomit bits of it back he,s perfectly healthy and not poorly in any way .i have heard of this raw diet and terencesmum said you have a feeding plan and maybe able to advise me.


Pm sleeping_lion and she will send you her feeding plan


----------



## LexiLou2

mine had mince for breakfast and pig bits for tea....Lexi had a tail and Bosley had some bit of pig looked like a bit of ear and possibly the skull?!?
They loved it..


----------



## smokeybear

Pork, Sweet potato, red peppers, swede, egg, suet, kelp, alfalfa, watercress, spinach and parsley plus a banana for dessert.


----------



## Dogless

smokeybear said:


> Pork, Sweet potato, red peppers, swede, egg, suet, kelp, alfalfa, watercress, spinach and parsley plus a banana for dessert.


That sounds tasty!! .


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast today was pet mince with ACV and dinner will be pet mince with probiotic yoghurt as I defrosted rather a large bag!!


----------



## lucyandsandy

Tripe chunks and chicken feet for Sandy this morning!


----------



## debs78

Bit of a mix this morning of liver, beef mince and chicken breast, all bits from the fridge that needed using. Dinner will be chicken wings.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Could some one tell me what ACV is 

Fanks

My woof, has chicken drumsticks for lunch and Lamb bones still in freezer so don't know which ones for supper.

Sisters woof who is holidaying here is having Winalot and Iams biscuits  :mad2:


----------



## LexiLou2

ACV is apple cider vinegar there is a ling somewhere in this epic thread abotu the benfits of it.

Mine had mince this morning (chicken and tripe) and they have beef chunks and liver with probiotic yoghurt for tea.

I'll just mention mine do have veg every morning, its a mixture of blended raw veg (all sorts) cod liver oil, ACV, some various nuts (as per sleepinglions instructions on the raw feeding sticky) and some tumeric.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

LexiLou2 said:


> ACV is apple cider vinegar there is a ling somewhere in this epic thread abotu the benfits of it.
> 
> *Mine had mince this morning (chicken and tripe) and they have beef chunks *and liver with probiotic yoghurt for tea.
> 
> I'll just mention mine do have veg every morning, its a mixture of blended raw veg (all sorts) cod liver oil, ACV, some various nuts (as per sleepinglions instructions on the raw feeding sticky) and some tumeric.


ooooh spooooky.... exactly the same here today!!!


----------



## SixStar

Amy-manycats said:


> Could some one tell me what ACV is
> 
> Fanks
> 
> My woof, has chicken drumsticks for lunch and Lamb bones still in freezer so don't know which ones for supper.
> 
> Sisters woof who is holidaying here is having Winalot and Iams biscuits  :mad2:


ACV is apple cider vinegar. Aw poor sis' pooch - go on, sneak him a chicken wing or 2 

Breakfast here is tripe - they're chomping as I type, and jeez, after all these years I still can't stomach the smell!

They've got pigs trotters with some pancreas and spleen for dinner.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Where do you get Pancreas and Spleen from?

and sorry if this is a dim question but they're classed as offal right? Mine only get Liver and Kidney, going by the 80 : 10 : 5 : 5 rule with the 2 5's being liver and kidney. but it'd be nice to give them something different (they LOVE offal) so would I substitute the kidney for other things and keep the liver at 5%

They get heart but that's muscle meat right not offal? and same with tripe! I'm getting confused as to the difference between organs and offal!!


----------



## borderkp

foxyrockmeister said:


> Where do you get Pancreas and Spleen from?
> 
> and sorry if this is a dim question but they're classed as offal right? Mine only get Liver and Kidney, going by the 80 : 10 : 5 : 5 rule with the 2 5's being liver and kidney. but it'd be nice to give them something different (they LOVE offal) so would I substitute the kidney for other things and keep the liver at 5%
> 
> They get heart but that's muscle meat right not offal? and same with tripe! I'm getting confused as to the difference between organs and offal!!


from my previous questions i am sure pancreas and spleen are classed as offal, heart is muscle meat (well i hope it is the amount maddie eats ) not sure as to where you'd get it from, i know rawtogo have panccreas in (thats why i asked as it looks cheap) prob best bet would be a good butchers/slaughterhouse


----------



## borderkp

breckie today was sardines in tom sauce to hide the antibiotics and supper will be lamb bones.. unless maddie is in a lazy mood and not eating them in which case tomorrows breckie will be lamb bones 

question from me now.. i know maddie likes lamb bones, turkey drumsticks etc but is very lazy in crunching them and will often just leave them. am i mean mummy taking them away and not offering her anything else instead? 
i know when she was on kibble she would often miss 2 or 3 meals almost as if she wasn't bothered to eat.
i guess nutrituion/food wise it won't hurt her to miss 1 meal (her choice really)


----------



## SixStar

foxyrockmeister said:


> Where do you get Pancreas and Spleen from?
> 
> and sorry if this is a dim question but they're classed as offal right? Mine only get Liver and Kidney, going by the 80 : 10 : 5 : 5 rule with the 2 5's being liver and kidney. but it'd be nice to give them something different (they LOVE offal) so would I substitute the kidney for other things and keep the liver at 5%
> 
> They get heart but that's muscle meat right not offal? and same with tripe! I'm getting confused as to the difference between organs and offal!!


I get pancreas and spleen (and lung) from my butcher  and yes, it's classed as offal. Heart and tripe aren't, like you say.

I don't stick religiously to ratios with offal I'm afraid - I give a bit here and there, making sure to roughly even things out over the month. But if you do stick to them - yes, I'd keep to 5% liver and then 5% other organ - so kidney, spleen, pancreas, lung or whatever


----------



## SLB

Wednesday nights Duck Wings.

























Yesterday was tripe.. I ain't even going near that to take a photo!

Tonights was lamb ribs

























Think I cut off too much for Sadie boo - but the axe isn't accurate :lol:


----------



## Kivasmum

Never posted on this thread as kiva isn't totally raw fed (i am working on it ) so ww kibble doesn't make a great photo. However, for the part month or so I have been giving her chicken leg quarters for her tea a few times a week, so thought I would share tonight's tea with you  its a turkey steak, chicken leg quarter and a dollop of probiotic yogurt  she had prize choice chicken mince for breakfast today come to think of it, so all raw up to now 










And a quick one of her enjoying it  I have to say, she eats bones like she was born to do it  ha ha


----------



## pogo

Today the boys had tripe, acv and salmon oil for breaky and pork pelvis looking bones for tea


----------



## kaz25

Not been on here for a while! This week Benny has tried liver, heart, sardines and salmon - yummy! He's been fine with them all so just need to introduce kidney now and I think that's him eating everything I have in the freezer 

Last night he had 2 small chicken wings, a chunk of heart and a piece of salmon for tea. This morning he has had lamb mince with ACV and salmon oil, I hope - OH was feeding him as I'm at work and he took him out for a walk when I left. Tea is a beef bone and liver I think.


----------



## SLB

Kaz - totally forgot - we need a Benny update picture! Been busy the past couple of weeks - so you owe use :lol:


----------



## pogo

Today was pancreas and tea will be duck wings!

I also went for a wonder to the chinese supermarket and picked up loads 










All this for under a tenner


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today is a sprat each aaaannnnddddd....

Turkey drumsticks! 



















They are munching away on them now, and probably for another 2 hours still


----------



## babycham2002

love the pics of them little doggles tucking in!!!! just gorgeous!

ooo pogo, thats a great hoarde you got there, what are the things in the top bags? and i love the way they are labelled chicken paws , awwww

Mine had
liver, chicken necks, beef mince, tripe and some heart for willow


----------



## LexiLou2

Mine had mince for breakfast and chicken,liver and an egg for tea.

I was very brave tonight mine are always fed seperate (Bosley gets fed in the garage) because Bosley resource guarded when we first got him, any way he has got so much better so tonight I fed them both in the kitchen, they we really good, both finished their own bowl, went and licked eachothers bowls out, licked their own bowls and let me take them away, not one grumble (even a little one) from Bosley, very proud of him.


----------



## babycham2002

LexiLou2 said:


> Mine had mince for breakfast and chicken,liver and an egg for tea.
> 
> I was very brave tonight mine are always fed seperate (Bosley gets fed in the garage) because Bosley resource guarded when we first got him, any way he has got so much better so tonight I fed them both in the kitchen, they we really good, both finished their own bowl, went and licked eachothers bowls out, licked their own bowls and let me take them away, not one grumble (even a little one) from Bosley, very proud of him.


Thats great progree im really pleased for you


----------



## Dogless

Pogo - chicken paws ?? :scared::scared:.

Today was white fish, ACV and an egg for brek, dinner was chicken necks.


----------



## LexiLou2

Dogless said:


> *Pogo - chicken paws ?? *:scared::scared:.
> 
> Today was white fish, ACV and an egg for brek, dinner was chicken necks.


I hadn't seen that, that's brilliant sat her chuckling to myself now :lol::lol:


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> ooo pogo, thats a great hoarde you got there, what are the things in the top bags? and i love the way they are labelled chicken paws


They were just 'random mixed bones' for 20p so i went through the whole box and bought the biggest 6 ones they are really meaty so the boys will love them regardless!



Dogless said:


> Pogo - chicken paws ?? :scared::scared:.
> 
> Today was white fish, ACV and an egg for brek, dinner was chicken necks.


 haha no idea why they are called paws pretty cute though!



LexiLou2 said:


> I hadn't seen that, that's brilliant sat her chuckling to myself now :lol::lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## debs78

Breakfast was lamb piece and chicken wing. Dinner was chicken mince, green tripe :rolleyes5: , ACV and salmon oil. 

I don't think I'll ever get used to green tripe it makes me feel sick  But as long as they love it I'll just hold my nose


----------



## debs78

pogo said:


> Today was pancreas and tea will be duck wings!
> 
> I also went for a wonder to the chinese supermarket and picked up loads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this for under a tenner


Wow, a trip to the chinese supermarket in town is on the cards me thinks


----------



## pogo

Today for the boys was beef, ACV and salmon oil. Tea was my awesome pigs trotters


----------



## terencesmum

Terence had a small breakfast of chicken leg (we were off on a walk with lots of other dogs at lunchtime and Terence tends to get overexcited so I always give a tiny meal for breakfast to avoid bloat) and then for his tea, Terence had Chicken Thigh, a bit of lamb liver, some veg blend, natural yoghurt and an egg. Technically, there is also a small sardine left to make up his normal portion size for the day, but he didn't want it. 

God, it makes him sound like a right porker


----------



## Dogless

Brek was tripe and mackerel with ACV...smelt lovely :arf:. Dinner was two big chunks of ox heart.


----------



## ballybee

Tummel had an entire rabbit(again eating the head and skin too) for his breakfast and leftover roast lamb with carrots, potatos, cheese sauce and a tot of gravy with a handful of kibble for crunch for tea 

Not doing much raw at the moment for a few reasons, hopefully will be back on here soon, getting Tummel weighed properly this week as my mum's unruly scales told us Tummel wasn't around 43 but was actually nearer to 53kg :scared: so we're off to the vets(scales are in the waiting room) sometime this week to weigh him properly


----------



## debs78

As well as we have done this week Lucy has really struggled with tripe last night and this morning. Both Lucy and Maisie had tripe and chicken mince for dinner last night but Lucy was sick about 45 mins after dinner which I had put down to OH picking her up a bit awkwardly after dinner and upsetting her tummy  But then this morning she was sick again after eating the rest of the tripe so now I think it was probably a bit rich for her tummy and I will just give it in very small amounts for the coming weeks and build from there.

Dinner tonight was beef mince with brussell sprout tops left from our dinner. Maisie thoroughly enjoyed it, Lucy enjoyed the mince then looked at me as though to ask "Erm....what's this green s**t in my dinner mum!!??" That may be the first 'green' she has had though since I feed prey model so I let her off


----------



## dvnbiker

tripe and leftover veggies from our roast. 

unfortunately looks like one my dogs is allergic to lamb. everytime he has it no matter how small an amount he ends up with either bad collitis or really bad diarhrea (can never spell it). only lasts 24 hours, then he is back to normal as soon as I feed him chicken. such a pain as I now have to find out what type of animal the heart I feed is and the tripe etc and he misses out on lamb ribs so have found that nurturing by nature do venison bones so gonna have to order those instead.


----------



## LexiLou2

mince for breakfast and their first pig trotters for tea....they had half each and the other half for tea tomorrow (it took them nearly two hours to eat half each).
Pig trotters must be my favourite meal so far two hours to eat it sleep and they haven't moved since, most peaceful night me and OH have had in ooooooh 2 and half years!!!


----------



## borderkp

breakfast was almost an hour gnawing on last nights turkey drumstick (lots meat left on it) 
tea was turkey drumstick meat with 1 tinned sardine in it (to hide anti biotics)

all meals should have a bit more variety later this week as just ordered a huuge mix from rawtogo.....still trying to hunt down a cheap butcher local to me.. does anyone know if their are any chinese supermarkets/supliers in birmingham? might send oh in for a scouting mission before he next comes this way


----------



## pogo

LexiLou2 said:


> mince for breakfast and their first pig trotters for tea....they had half each and the other half for tea tomorrow (it took them nearly two hours to eat half each).
> Pig trotters must be my favourite meal so far two hours to eat it sleep and they haven't moved since, most peaceful night me and OH have had in ooooooh 2 and half years!!!


   wish my two took 2 hours they get a half pigs leg each and they only last 10 minutes


----------



## pogo

Breaky was rabbit and herby mix and tea was pork bones  and yes I have my crimbo tree up if anyone notices it 

[youtube_browser]7_982fVfgfk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## pogo

Lilb said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> A silly question but Pogo, how often do you wash your towels?


Erm when they get _really_ mucky  maybe once or twice a month if that, although if they have whole fish which tends to make a mess i might wash them sooner. But TBH i'm not really that bothered as the towels are only ever used for the boys


----------



## pogo

Lilb said:


> Sounds good to me. I would've been horrified if you'd said every other day or similar - I can't be doing with that!
> 
> Another pro for raw :thumbup:


Haha nooo!! i couldn't be doing with that, and there is never any food left on the towels anyway :lol:


----------



## SLB

When my dogs ate on the towels I washed them everynight!  especially after chicken.. but they eat on the tiles now - if I'm lucky or outside..


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> When my dogs ate on the towels I washed them everynight!  especially after chicken.. but they eat on the tiles now - if I'm lucky or outside..


I really couldn't be doing with that even after chicken i still only wash them once a month  although alot of the time they just eat it straight on the carpet (i don't have any hard floors)


----------



## Dogless

Brek was liver and ACV and dinner was a couple of chicken carcasses and necks.


----------



## babycham2002

Birthday dinner
Wild Kentish Pheasant
:


----------



## SixStar

Aw happy birthday Willow 

Tripe and ox tounge for brekkie here, with whole chickens for tea


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> Birthday dinner
> Wild Kentish Pheasant
> :


Happy birthday Willow!


----------



## debs78

Happy birthday Willow 

(never thought I'd be saying that again  )

Dinner tonight was turkey drumsticks. I thought Lucy would struggle but she was amazing and stripped the bone completely clean then ate most of that too  Maisie will be going hungry as she admired hers for 30 mins before I put it back in the fridge for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## smokeybear

Guinea fowl, pumpkin, sweetcorn, egg, banana, garlic, samphire


----------



## LexiLou2

Mince for breakfast and they are currently either side of me finishing the trotter they started last night.....an hour later hey ho they are getting there.

Lots of liver tomorrow.....


----------



## kaz25

Benny had beef mince and some liver for breakfast, having salmon and a chunk of heart for tea.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Chicken carcass for brekky ox heart for dinner.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was sprats and salmon scraps - dinner will be mutton chops and a pigs ear


----------



## cloverfan

Please can you advise me? Have got minced chicken (only their second day on raw) and have some chicken thighs. Can I just give it to them as it is? obviously I will be with them and watch them but as I have a phobia of bones I dont think I could hold it :


----------



## pogo

cloverfan said:


> Please can you advise me? Have got minced chicken (only their second day on raw) and have some chicken thighs. Can I just give it to them as it is? obviously I will be with them and watch them but as I have a phobia of bones I dont think I could hold it :


If you are wanting to feed the thighs then yes just give it as it is  i never bothered holding the bones or bashing them up just chucked it to them and let them get on with it!


----------



## pogo

Breaky was pancreas and tea was chicken necks for harv and lamb ribs for chance


----------



## Dogless

This morning was white fish and ACV, dinner was a nice big bowl of chicken necks.


----------



## cloverfan

Thank you Pogo


----------



## pogo

cloverfan said:


> Thank you Pogo


Welcome 

If they are new to raw i would probably take any skin off the thighs to make it easier for them to digest


----------



## Lexiedhb

Breakfast was sprats and dinner was bunny mince and a chicken leg portion!


----------



## borderkp

debs78 said:


> Happy birthday Willow
> 
> (never thought I'd be saying that again  )
> 
> Dinner tonight was turkey drumsticks. I thought Lucy would struggle but she was amazing and stripped the bone completely clean then ate most of that too  Maisie will be going hungry as she admired hers for 30 mins before I put it back in the fridge for breakfast tomorrow


glad its not just me who bungs stuff back in the fridge if they don't eat it....can't be doing with fussy kids so def not gonna put up with a fussy dog lol


----------



## kaz25

Beef mince with ACV, salmon oil and liver this morning, tea is a small beef bone with a couple of small beef chunks.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Breakfast was bunny mince and chicken wings
Dinner is chicken mince and leg portion


----------



## SixStar

Whole rabbits here today - they had them at brekkie for a while, they've been taken away and I'll give them again at dinner


----------



## pogo

Tripe for breaky and duck wings for tea


----------



## kaz25

Oops, silly mummy - gave Benny some liver again this morning and he had a runny bum when out this afternoon  No more liver for him til at least the weekend!


----------



## GoldenShadow

A selection from here:


----------



## Set_Nights

I gave Mia her first turkey drumstick tonight (it's huge ). Currently it is lying on the floor and she is curled up on the sofa staring at it wistfully ... she licked it heaps and moved it around her bed but couldn't work out what to do with it.


----------



## kaz25

GoldenShadow said:


> A selection from here:


Is that liver, kidney and heart from Morrissons? Think I'll need to get OH to take a trip there one weekend as that's much cheaper than what I'm currently paying!


----------



## pogo

Breaky was tripe and ACV and tea was pork ribs


----------



## kaz25

Chicken mince with ACV and salmon oil for breaky, 3 chicken wings for tea


----------



## borderkp

breccy was tinned sardines and tea was duck wing and a couple of broken chunks of lamb bones from when i unpacked the huge order from ratogo.
both are still sitting there


----------



## Dogless

Brek was beef butcher's scraps with ACV and dinner was a huge juicy beef bone that took an hour and a half to demolish!


----------



## pogo

Well the OH is working nights as always so i decided to have a trip to morrisons and ended up picking up loadsssss! and i finally got some pig skin!

the stuff at the back is stacked up!


----------



## Lexiedhb

Breakfast was beef mince, with liver bits in- he wont eat it alone!!

Dinner is either white fish or turkey drumstick!
Mt morrisons is poo- never any bones!


----------



## Clare7435

Last night was rabbit and chicken mince with raw brocoly coliflower carrot apple and rice, this morning was chicken leg....and fizz who has always turned her nose up at this in favour of kibble decided last nights tea was nice and nicked it from under pennys nose ....good job i had some defrosted for today eh or poor penny would have been pretty miffed.


----------



## toffee44

Turkey necks and Dylan got extra tripe


----------



## foxyrockmeister

pogo said:


> Well the OH is working nights as always so i decided to have a trip to morrisons and ended up picking up loadsssss! and i finally got some pig skin!
> 
> the stuff at the back is stacked up!


What you doing buying MORE food??! I thought you had 2 chest freezers full of the stuff!! You're like me, can't resist the temptation 

The Picklists had minced lamb and leftover fish pie for breakfast today and will be having beef chunks and pigs kidney for tea tonight.


----------



## SLB

foxyrockmeister said:


> What you doing buying MORE food??! I thought you had 2 chest freezers full of the stuff!! You're like me, can't resist the temptation
> 
> The Picklists had minced lamb and leftover fish pie for breakfast today and will be having beef chunks and pigs kidney for tea tonight.


We must be triplets then - I'm the same, but I won't buy from supermarkets. I'm doing SS on another forum and everywhere I go I can't stop buying - poor postie who has to deliver it all!


----------



## SixStar

Brekkie here was lamb spine for all but Harvey - he's still on soft foods for the time being, his throat is still very sore from the other night  He had pork & beef mince with liver.

Harvey has tripe for dinner, and the others have salmon heads.


----------



## [email protected]

Last time I commented on 'whats in the bowl today' I mentioned the Fish4dogs diet smothered with Fish4dogs salmon mousse and a load of heart tablets. I can now pronounce that the bowl is free from tablets........YIPPEEE!!! Long story but I'm just so chuffed!!


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> What you doing buying MORE food??! I thought you had 2 chest freezers full of the stuff!! You're like me, can't resist the temptation
> 
> The Picklists had minced lamb and leftover fish pie for breakfast today and will be having beef chunks and pigs kidney for tea tonight.


:lol: i do and yes i can't help myself!

Anyway breaky was beef and salmon oil and tea was pork bones


----------



## Dogless

Brek was tripe and ACV; dinner was white fish, sardines in tomato sauce and an egg.


----------



## debs78

After seeing a couple of pictures on this thread I took an early morning trip to Morrisons this morning and came home with this haul :thumbup:









So breakfast was boring mince but dinner tonight is going to be a lovely pig's trotter....they wont know they're born


----------



## suesdogs15

Has anyone got any ideas how I can get my one dog to eat raw kidney? I already have to cook her liver !!!.I have tried cutting it up small and hiding it in mince but she just fishes it out. She loves it when I cook it. I ask myself why she is on raw :mad2:. She will have no problem when I give her half a rabbit tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## debs78

I have the same problem with my 2. I have been flash frying and over the last 4 weeks gone from nearly cooked to only just brown but raw in the middle. I have also fed it frozen which worked.


----------



## SLB

Try it frozen.. there are 3 things I cannot get mine to eat defrosted and thats their kidney and liver and also their choice chunks (oesophagus's and stuff like that) so I feed it frozen..


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was two big chunks of ox heart and ACV, dinner was 3 chicken carcasses.....Kilo had been hinting since about 3 o'clock for his dinner, must be having a hungry day .


----------



## terencesmum

Dogless said:


> Breakfast was two big chunks of ox heart and ACV, dinner was 3 chicken carcasses.....Kilo had been hinting since about 3 o'clock for his dinner, must be having a hungry day .


3 CARCASSES??? 
Terence had lamb liver for his breakfast and chicken wings for tea, so nothing exciting here.


----------



## Clare7435

Can someone just advise me here, I've heard so many stories about pork being bad for dogs because they can get something nasty from it?? but there are many people on the forum who give it so is it just a scare story? The reason I ask is that before I heard this and panicked like a moron,Penny loved pork, even fizz ate it and fizz is really picky with meat and if it is just another scare story picked up and spread like wild fire then I'm sure penny will be more than happy


----------



## suesdogs15

SLB said:


> Try it frozen.. there are 3 things I cannot get mine to eat defrosted and thats their kidney and liver and also their choice chunks (oesophagus's and stuff like that) so I feed it frozen..


Thanks to you and debs78 ,I will try it frozen next time :biggrin:


----------



## snipeblade

terencesmum said:


> 3 CARCASSES???
> Terence had lamb liver for his breakfast and chicken wings for tea, so nothing exciting here.


hiya terencesmum,macks been on raw for over a week now and he loves it ,he looks really well on it and is gaining weight nicely. i know terence is on raw ,so could i ask you if its ok to give him some of his meat frozen ,ie beef chunks and offal etc and also will he get all his vitamins etc from the raw meat alone, many thanks.


----------



## terencesmum

snipeblade said:


> hiya terencesmum,macks been on raw for over a week now and he loves it ,he looks really well on it and is gaining weight nicely. i know terence is on raw ,so could i ask you if its ok to give him some of his meat frozen ,ie beef chunks and offal etc and also will he get all his vitamins etc from the raw meat alone, many thanks.


I pm'd you because I don't want to thread-jack


----------



## pogo

suesdogs15 said:


> Has anyone got any ideas how I can get my one dog to eat raw kidney? I already have to cook her liver !!!.I have tried cutting it up small and hiding it in mince but she just fishes it out. She loves it when I cook it. I ask myself why she is on raw :mad2:. She will have no problem when I give her half a rabbit tomorrow. Thanks


Feed it still fully frozen


----------



## pogo

The boys today had a lump of kidney for breaky and chicken carcass and necks for tea


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Millie had JWB Kibble for breakfast and roast chicken and vegetables for dinner!

Seamus and Tyler just had chicken!


----------



## Lexiedhb

breakfast was ribs and wings dinner is tripe and kidney


----------



## borderkp

breckie was something and tripe (couldn't work out what was writtn on the bag )
and a load of grated cheese that i spilt on the floor and couldn't be bothered hoover up 

think tea will be a lamb bone (unless i spill anything else) 

no stinky rabbit this time from rawtogo, as they were out of stock so got duck instead. dissapointed that they had to venison or game.
might have to try local butchers that are game dealers see if i can get any offcuts etc


----------



## borderkp

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Millie had JWB Kibble for breakfast and roast chicken and vegetables for dinner!
> 
> Seamus and Tyler just had chicken!


very colourful


----------



## pogo

Today was beef ACV and salmon oil for breaky and lamb spine with a slice of lamb neck each


----------



## Dogless

very boring today - pet mince for both meals as I defrosted a big bag!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Yesterday was minced beef, tripe and whole eggs for breakfast and chicken wings for dinner.

Today was minced rabbit and pig kidney for breakfast and tinned pilchards in tomato sauce for dinner


----------



## Lexiedhb

breakfast was one chicken wing and a tiny bit of mince- he has a HUGE turkey drumstick for tea!!


----------



## Lil Doglets

Meh... i hate it when your waiting to do a new order for lots of nice stuff and using up all the boring bits left lol, i want some necks! and other interesting things  
I've not bothered posting lately cos it's mostly just chicken wings, chicken wings, chicken wings, chicken wings chicken wings ARRGH! :lol: it's all i've really got left but i need to get my freezer as empty as possible before i can order new bits


----------



## peds

Human breakfast is leftover mashed potatoes with leftover green beans chopped into it, mixed together with spring onions, parsley, and mustard; formed into cakes and fried with black pudding which has been removed from their skin and crumbled apart a little bit, with a fried egg. So training treats for the hound today are the intestinal skins that the black pudding came in. Also shreds of raw chicken skin.


----------



## pogo

Today was rabbit for breaky and duck wings for tea


----------



## debs78

Brekky was beef mince and lamb's kidney which went down lovely. I was very pleased as they have really not liked kidney up to this point so I flash cooked it with a little water and it didn't touch the sides 

Lunch for Lucy and dinner for them both is wild hare. This thing has been languishing in my freezer for longer than I will admit as I didn't know how to cook it for us  So I've chopped it in to portions for the girls and boy was it stinky


----------



## Dogless

Liver for brek (Monday is liver day!) with ACV and dinner was a big bowl of chicken necks with veg mush.

Kilo is getting skinnier again....so back to a bit more food; not that he would ever complain about that, he is a bottomless pit!!


----------



## terencesmum

Dogless said:


> Liver for brek (Monday is liver day!) with ACV and dinner was a big bowl of chicken necks with veg mush.
> 
> Kilo is getting skinnier again....so back to a bit more food; not that he would ever complain about that, he is a bottomless pit!!


Terence is asking very nicely if he can come round for tea one night 

We had half a sardine for breakfast (didn't want to know for some reason this morning), then for tea, a few chicken hearts and gizzards and a couple of wings.


----------



## Dogless

terencesmum said:


> Terence is asking very nicely if he can come round for tea one night
> 
> We had half a sardine for breakfast (didn't want to know for some reason this morning), then for tea, a few chicken hearts and gizzards and a couple of wings.


Of course he may come for tea; lots to eat in this house . Wish I had Kilo's metabolism!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Dogless said:


> Of course he may come for tea; lots to eat in this house . Wish I had Kilo's metabolism!


Same here with Branston, he can just eat and eat and not put on any weight. He weighs 22kg so by the rules of feeding 2% bodyweight daily he should get 440g per day... He actually gets 700g (that's just meat, doesn't include veg or eggs etc) plus treats and I'm still thinking he could do with a bit more!

Todays breakfast was minced beef and carrots, dinner was chicken necks and lamb hearts.


----------



## Dogless

foxyrockmeister said:


> Same here with Branston, he can just eat and eat and not put on any weight. He weighs 22kg so by the rules of feeding 2% bodyweight daily he should get 440g per day... He actually gets 700g (that's just meat, doesn't include veg or eggs etc) plus treats and I'm still thinking he could do with a bit more!
> 
> Todays breakfast was minced beef and carrots, dinner was chicken necks and lamb hearts.


They are both still growing though I guess, although Kilo has really slowed down (luckily!). He is around 45kg so 2% would be 900g and he usually gets around 1.2 - 1.4kg a day; mostly the higher end at present .

I am probably just jealous....I am a 'normal' size but in the last 24 hours apart from Kilo's walks I have also been for a good fast - paced run without Kilo and a lane swim...and I still have to watch what I eat .


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was sprat each , pig heart and a chicken wing tip each


----------



## SixStar

Brekkie was pheasant carcasses and for dinner they've got kidney, spleen and liver - an offal mix! With a lamb bone to keep things 'firm'


----------



## ballybee

Lucky for Tummel OH's work colleague got a chance to go ferreting at the weekend and gave my OH 2 huge rabbits so this morning Tummel got a bit rabbit but didn't eat the skin and head this time...probably feeling full after eating the rest of the bunny


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was white fish, a tin of sardines in tomato sauce, an egg and ACV; dinner was chicken necks again (meant to be carcasses but I got the wrong bag out of the freezer this morning ).


----------



## pogo

breaky was tripe and tea was what looked like lamb tails


----------



## debs78

Well we had a very exciting day....it was our first raw order....YAY!!

The only problem being that I was a little over-enthusiastic  I have completely filled the new chest freezer, a drawer in our freezer, given my friend a healthy sized lamb rib piece and sent what I can only describe as a dinosaur bone around the corner to a couple of akitas we know. Still I have a bag of duck wings and chicken carcasses defrosting to split that I have no idea what I am going to do with 

The order has far exceeded my expectations (Lincspets if anyone wants to know) but I had no idea I had ordered quite that much. The girls obviously think all their Christmases have arrived at once 

Soooooo..... breakfast was various cuts of chicken, lunch for Lucy was pig cheek and lamb neck piece and dinner for both was tripe and oily fish mince with the largest kidney I have ever seen lol


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Because I'm a bit of a nerd and like a routine and order and making lists (god I sound interesting don't I!) I have now formulated a weekly menu plan for the Pickleists, which we shall mostly be sticking to. I think I've sourced all the best places to get stuff from now and seem to have got the ratios about right for 2 healthy happy hounds so will be sticking pretty much to the menu.

So thought seeing as you're all as obsessed with what you feed your dogs as I am I thought I would share the pupsters weekly meal plan with you!!

Mon
Breakfast - 200g Minced Beef + 100g Liver
Dinner - Poultry Necks and Lamb hearts (400g total for Branston and 300g for Lily)

Tues
Breakfast - 200g Tripe + 100g Sardines
Dinner - Beef Chunks (400g B & 300g L)

Weds
Breakfast - 200g Minced White Fish + Whole Egg
Dinner - Chicken Wings or Carcass (400g B & 300g L)

Thurs
Breakfast - 200g Minced Chicken and Tripe + 100g Kidney
Dinner - Poultry Necks (400g B & 300g L)

Fri
Breakfast - 200g Minced Lamb + 100g Liver
Dinner - Beef Chunks (400g B & 300g L)

Sat
Breakfast - 200g Minced Beef & Tripe + Whole Egg
Dinner - Chicken Wings or Carcasses (400g B & 300g L)

Sun
Breakfast - 200g Minced Rabbit + 100g Kidney
Dinner - 400g Tinned Pilchards in Tomato Sauce

I've given up with Veg as Lily has started turning her nose up at it anyway and I'm not convinced it does anything. They do however get any of our leftover dinner added to their breakfast and they also regularly get carrot and apple to chomp on.

They have ACV added to their water now and get Garlic, Turmeric and Cod Liver Oil in homemade liver cake treats. They also get a Fish4dogs Sea Jerky Fish Twist at bedtime.


----------



## SLB

Debs - I haven't ordered this month because I still have loads left from our delivery on the 1st. :lol:


----------



## debs78

SLB said:


> Debs - I haven't ordered this month because I still have loads left from our delivery on the 1st. :lol:


I have enough to last about 3 months plus.......and yet I still find myself eyeing up a game dealer I've found in Northants who sell whole rabbits at a very reasonable price 

I think I might have issues


----------



## debs78

Oops just noticed you have rabbits, sorry no offence


----------



## Lil Doglets

foxyrockmeister said:


> Because I'm a bit of a nerd and like a routine and order and making lists (god I sound interesting don't I!) I have now formulated a weekly menu plan for the Pickleists, which we shall mostly be sticking to. I think I've sourced all the best places to get stuff from now and seem to have got the ratios about right for 2 healthy happy hounds so will be sticking pretty much to the menu.
> 
> So thought seeing as you're all as obsessed with what you feed your dogs as I am I thought I would share the pupsters weekly meal plan with you!!
> 
> Mon
> Breakfast - 200g Minced Beef + 100g Liver
> Dinner - Poultry Necks and Lamb hearts (400g total for Branston and 300g for Lily)
> 
> Tues
> Breakfast - 200g Tripe + 100g Sardines
> Dinner - Beef Chunks (400g B & 300g L)
> 
> Weds
> Breakfast - 200g Minced White Fish + Whole Egg
> Dinner - Chicken Wings or Carcass (400g B & 300g L)
> 
> Thurs
> Breakfast - 200g Minced Chicken and Tripe + 100g Kidney
> Dinner - Poultry Necks (400g B & 300g L)
> 
> Fri
> Breakfast - 200g Minced Lamb + 100g Liver
> Dinner - Beef Chunks (400g B & 300g L)
> 
> Sat
> Breakfast - 200g Minced Beef & Tripe + Whole Egg
> Dinner - Chicken Wings or Carcasses (400g B & 300g L)
> 
> Sun
> Breakfast - 200g Minced Rabbit + 100g Kidney
> Dinner - 400g Tinned Pilchards in Tomato Sauce
> 
> I've given up with Veg as Lily has started turning her nose up at it anyway and I'm not convinced it does anything. They do however get any of our leftover dinner added to their breakfast and they also regularly get carrot and apple to chomp on.
> 
> They have ACV added to their water now and get Garlic, Turmeric and Cod Liver Oil in homemade liver cake treats. They also get a Fish4dogs Sea Jerky Fish Twist at bedtime.


I must be sad nerd too then cos i do a similar thing to this  , there actual dinner like the meat part is random but i have set days for other stuff like this-
mon-liver added to whatever their dinner is
tue- a sprat added to dinner
wed- kidney added
thurs- sprat 
fri - liver
sat -sprat 
sun - tripe and egg day 

And i take it maybe an even more extreme step as every single day since i started i have been keeping a diary of every meal lol got a huge notepad full of a years worth of meals  after i've fed them i come up and write down what they had, then look back at the last few days to remember and then decide what to give for tomorow and get that out into the fridge overnight  I don't care if it's silly i find it helps me anyway since im rubbish at routine and remembering stuff


----------



## debs78

Lil Doglets said:


> I must be sad nerd too then cos i do a similar thing to this  , there actual dinner like the meat part is random but i have set days for other stuff like this-
> mon-liver added to whatever their dinner is
> tue- a sprat added to dinner
> wed- kidney added
> thurs- sprat
> fri - liver
> sat -sprat
> sun - tripe and egg day
> 
> And i take it maybe an even more extreme step as every single day since i started i have been keeping a diary of every meal lol got a huge notepad full of a years worth of meals  after i've fed them i come up and write down what they had, then look back at the last few days to remember and then decide what to give for tomorow and get that out into the fridge overnight  I don't care if it's silly i find it helps me anyway since im rubbish at routine and remembering stuff


I need a bit more of what you've got. I'm really not an organised person and am working in a slightly ad hoc basis. Ultimately they get the balanced diet they need but I would say thus is probably 3 weekly rather than weekly


----------



## Amy-manycats

Debs, I am really ad hoc too. Jess gets what ever is on top of the freezer that day, it balances out over time, I go on a bit of a fad of adding the offal part then I leave it for a week and we have another little offal run. I'm disorganized but it balances over time.


----------



## debs78

Apparently breakfast was COOKED mince because my I.T technician boyfriend can't work a microwave......arrrrggggghhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## peds

I'm about to bone out a whole neck of lamb to turn into a spicy lamb curry, so it's lamb spine for Baldric today.


----------



## Dogless

peds said:


> I'm about to bone out a whole neck of lamb to turn into a spicy lamb curry, so it's lamb spine for Baldric today.


I LOVE lamb curry; now you have got me hankering after it!!

Breakfast today was green tripe and ACV; dinner will be big chunks of ox heart.


----------



## peds

Dogless said:


> I LOVE lamb curry; now you have got me hankering after it!!


Get in the kitchen. Chunks of lamb neck fried with salt, pepper and turmeric in a cast-iron casserole, then removed and set aside. Into the casserole and fried on high heat go sliced onions, then sliced peppers, then big chunks of pumpkin. Next, in go garlic, ginger, and a variety of spices: ground fennel, mustard seed, fenugreek, garam masala, crumbled red chillies, curry leaves, cardamom pods and cloves. Quarter of a mug of cider vinegar goes in, then two tins of chopped tomatoes and one tin refilled with water. Put the seared lamb back in, drop in a dozen peeled and parboiled potatoes, then leave to simmer very, very gently for about eight hours.

Later on, I'll be making some naan or parathas.

I think the dog still gets a pretty good deal with his lamb vertebrae, though - I didn't trim the meat as close to the bone as I could have done, there's still a decent meal on the neck for him


----------



## Clare7435

My 2 had tripe last night even though it made me gag several times and this morning beef chunks for breakfast which also made me gag..yeh yeh i know, i complain....i just can't stand the smell or the touch of it...but they're worth it  both sat here licking their lips so they must know what i'm banging on about


----------



## suesdogs15

peds said:


> Get in the kitchen. Chunks of lamb neck fried with salt, pepper and turmeric in a cast-iron casserole, then removed and set aside. Into the casserole and fried on high heat go sliced onions, then sliced peppers, then big chunks of pumpkin. Next, in go garlic, ginger, and a variety of spices: ground fennel, mustard seed, fenugreek, garam masala, crumbled red chillies, curry leaves, cardamom pods and cloves. Quarter of a mug of cider vinegar goes in, then two tins of chopped tomatoes and one tin refilled with water. Put the seared lamb back in, drop in a dozen peeled and parboiled potatoes, then leave to simmer very, very gently for about eight hours.
> 
> Later on, I'll be making some naan or parathas.
> 
> I think the dog still gets a pretty good deal with his lamb vertebrae, though - I didn't trim the meat as close to the bone as I could have done, there's still a decent meal on the neck for him


What time shall I come for dinner, nice bottle of wine please :biggrin:


----------



## suesdogs15

Got my first ox heart today I am used to lambs ones,didn't realise how big they are, its huge lol. Happy dogs as its heart for tea:thumbup1:


----------



## pogo

suesdogs15 said:


> What time shall I come for dinner, nice bottle of wine please :biggrin:


I'll be joining as well!! 

Breaky was beef and salmon oil and tea was lamb shoulder bones.


----------



## Dogless

peds said:


> Get in the kitchen. Chunks of lamb neck fried with salt, pepper and turmeric in a cast-iron casserole, then removed and set aside. Into the casserole and fried on high heat go sliced onions, then sliced peppers, then big chunks of pumpkin. Next, in go garlic, ginger, and a variety of spices: ground fennel, mustard seed, fenugreek, garam masala, crumbled red chillies, curry leaves, cardamom pods and cloves. Quarter of a mug of cider vinegar goes in, then two tins of chopped tomatoes and one tin refilled with water. Put the seared lamb back in, drop in a dozen peeled and parboiled potatoes, then leave to simmer very, very gently for about eight hours.
> 
> Later on, I'll be making some naan or parathas.
> 
> I think the dog still gets a pretty good deal with his lamb vertebrae, though - I didn't trim the meat as close to the bone as I could have done, there's still a decent meal on the neck for him


Thanks; that sounds like a lovely recipe - I really enjoy cooking so will get some lamb neck next time I go to the butcher's :thumbup1:.


----------



## peds

We are having fried chicken (and the milk it is poached in is going on to make a macaroni cheese), the dog is having a chicken spine.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

All bowel functions seem to have returned to normal today but thought perhaps Kidney wouldn't be the best breakfast just in case, so they had minced chicken for breakfast and they have chicken necks for dinner.


----------



## pogo

Today was beef for breaky and pork ribs for tea


----------



## debs78

Breakfast was duck wings, lunch for Lucy a chicken mince filled hoof and dinner for both was lamb breast


----------



## SixStar

Breakast was chicken backs and liver, and for dinner they had sprats, cottage cheese and whole egg


----------



## borderkp

not sure what brekkie was, prob heart as the cat tried to swipe some and she doesn't bother with tongue...

tea was a breakthrough, maddie fianally ate a whole pork spare rib  took some encouraging and pulling bits of meat off but she finally decided it was worth the work and scoffed the lot, think we are finally getting the hang of bones again 

she is enjoying the lamb spine bits from rawtogo as well


----------



## mrsimpson85

been a while since i posted on this thread but today I thought I had to. Half a pigs head each. they didnt eat all of it so have got some for later on this week








I dont know if its just me, but i really like to see my dogs eating something with a face.


----------



## pogo

jealous i can't find any where that sells pig heads


----------



## mrsimpson85

pogo said:


> jealous i can't find any where that sells pig heads


ask your butcher. my one does them for me at £3.50.


----------



## pogo

mrsimpson85 said:


> ask your butcher. my one does them for me at £3.50.


My butchers shite stocks pretty much nothing and won't get anything ordered in


----------



## mrsimpson85

pogo said:


> My butchers shite stocks pretty much nothing and won't get anything ordered in


mine used to be the same, wouldn't get anything for me, but since I've started buying their food from there and started speaking to them more they've started to offer/order me more. It probably helps that I saw the butcher with his dog at the park and my 2 got on with his and they played for a hour or so.


----------



## pogo

Fair enough, i still buy things from there but they don't want to 'waste' food so don't stock much


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was pet mince and dinner was a couple of chicken carcasses.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Last night dinner was dex's new favorite thing in the world- Turkey drumstick- munchy crunchy nom nom nom










breakfast today was lamb mince with a strip of pork belly (12p in tesco last night!)

Dinner will be more lamb mince


----------



## GoldenShadow

Rupert is on NatureDiet at the moment :blushing:


----------



## Lexiedhb

Would you all feed you dogs things that you maybe would not eat yourself? What i mean is things past their sell by, smelling a bit dodgy etc?


----------



## Staffx

Lexiedhb said:


> Would you all feed you dogs things that you maybe would not eat yourself? What i mean is things past their sell by, smelling a bit dodgy etc?


Regularly, meat tends not to get that far past but if a pack of salad, veg starts to go he gets that. Meals that have been sitting for a few days. Nothing with mould growing but just a bit past human consumption.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Lexiedhb said:


> Would you all feed you dogs things that you maybe would not eat yourself? What i mean is things past their sell by, smelling a bit dodgy etc?


I wouldn't give them something that smells off but I would give them stuff past its sell by. I eat stuff past its sell by but to be fair I do cook it for me 

As far as I'm concerned if it looks OK and smells OK, then its OK


----------



## Set_Nights

Well I have apparently found the perfect cure for food gulpers... finely diced kidney . I tried kidney on Mia for the first time last night before bed and she was clearly unimpressed. I had finely diced it and mixed it in with her tripe mix to make it more appealing and she spent ages tentatively trying to eat all the tripe from around the kidney chunks . Once there was only a bowl of kidney chunks left I finely chopped some cheese (her favourite food in the world) and mixed it with the kidney to try and get her to eat it. Well this obviously annoyed her because she picked out each individual bit of kidney, licked the cheese off it and chucked the kidney bit on the floor . Once she had finished I gathered them all up and put them back in her bowl thinking she might get peckish during the night and change her mind. Well when I went through this morning they were all over the floor again so she clearly didn't want that nasty stuff in her bowl . No more kidneys for Mia!


----------



## springfieldbean

My first post on here - two weeks into Sherlock's raw diet! 

Chicken leg for breaky and pilchards for lunch. Twill be chicken and tripe mince for dinner. I should have got a photo of him eating the chicken leg, but as I was holding one end of it i didn't really want my new iphone smeared in dead chicken...hmy:

Rather than a photo of him eating, I will try and get a video of him leaping around the kitchen while I sort out his dinner - he gets so excited now about every meal that I worry he'll give himself a heart attack 

I am so pleased with his new diet  Got my second raw to go order in today and really, I get ridiculously excited about it, particularly for a committed vegetarian


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Lamb mince and liver for breakfast today - 1st bit of offal since 'lake of poo' so fingers crossed! (I'm at work and hubbie is at home so any sh1tplosions will be his responsibility this time :thumbup1:

Dinner tonight will be big ol' beefy beefy chunks!


----------



## mrsimpson85

today they just had boring old chicken. 
Am the only person on this forum who only feeds once a day??
Everyone seems to do breakfast and dinner apart from me


----------



## pogo

mrsimpson85 said:


> today they just had boring old chicken.
> Am the only person on this forum who only feeds once a day??
> Everyone seems to do breakfast and dinner apart from me


Twice a day here 

Breaky was a lump of liver each and tea was sardines and chicken necks


----------



## Set_Nights

mrsimpson85 said:


> Am the only person on this forum who only feeds once a day??
> Everyone seems to do breakfast and dinner apart from me


Depends on the breed and the age of the dog. Puppies and young dogs obviously need fed several times a day but most adult dogs would probably be fine on just one meal. Lots of people with large/giant breeds that are prone to bloat feed twice a day to lower the volume of food they are eating in one sitting and reduce their risk.

I feed 3 meals a day at the moment (even though she is an adult!) for that simple reason and because I am struggling to keep weight on her at the moment and so she is eating huge amounts of food, it would be too much in one sitting.

Plus I like to humanise her and imagine that it must be nice having a second meal to look forward to .


----------



## debs78

We have always fed twice a day for adults. Lucy is only 4 months so is on 3 meals a day at the moment.

Breakfast was beef mince, lunch for Lucy was chicken carcass and dinner for Lucy will be kidney and for Maisie Hare leg.n

ETA Maisie's Hare leg looked a bit dodgy (frozen twice) so haven't risked it. I had some choice chunk mince in the fridge from the sample mince pack from Lincspets so they've shared that and the kidney for dinner instead.


----------



## Dogless

mrsimpson85 said:


> today they just had boring old chicken.
> Am the only person on this forum who only feeds once a day??
> Everyone seems to do breakfast and dinner apart from me


I feed twice a day as I do get concerned about bloat and Kilo eats a lot, so I prefer to split it.

Breakfast was pet mince, an egg and ACV and dinner was a big bowl of chicken necks.


----------



## lucylastic

For a treat a whole (although small) lamb shank for breakfast. For tea it's tripe and a chicken wing.


----------



## Staffx

My parents are/were (don't currently have a dog) once a day feeders and I thought that was the norm before I got Major and became a member here. When we got Major the rescue said they were feeding twice a day so we kept it up, we were going to change it to once but when we did a bit of reading (mainly on here) about bloat we decided to keep it at twice a day.

Also I like the idea that he enjoys having two meals to look forward too


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was whitefish fillets and prawns, and for dinner they had boring chicken wings and tripe!


----------



## Lexiedhb

chicken is not boring is it? Bout 75% of Dex's diet is chicken or turkey of some description. Must get an actual raw food order done.


----------



## LexiLou2

I messed up with the woggles food for our holiday and forgot todays breakfast so had to improvise so they got scrambled egg and sardines and they loved it turkey mince and pig liver for tea....went down well.


----------



## borderkp

brecky was a mixed bag of offcuts and tea was heart and tongue mix...

maddie gets fed twice a day on raw, purely cos when i changed over she was having a small meal at brecky to put her painkillers in, but she seemed to prefer eating twice a day.. on kibble she was a snacker, but now she eats all her meal within a couple of minutes (unless she's being lazy)


----------



## pogo

Breaky today was pancreas and tea will be beef ribs


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was minced rabbit and ACV and dinner was a bowl of chicken necks and yoghurt.


----------



## LexiLou2

breakfast was chicken and liver and tea was heart, pig skin, an egg and pro-biotic yoghurt.

We are now feeding the dogs stood right next to each other for non-boney meals and in the same room for boney meals which is brilliant, it has also solved Bosleys fussiness as he has realised if he doesn't eat it Lexi will....I've never been able to get him to eat heart....tonight he wolfed it down.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Bit of a mixture today, usually sunday is tripe and egg day but since it's Tammy's birthday i thought i'd add some other stuff to make it more interesting  so it was a bit of chicken, a natures menu lamb nugget with veg , pigs heart, tripe , and egg !


----------



## dvnbiker

they had large turkey backs last night which are nearly double what they have so today was just tripe this morning and chicken mince tonight, less than they normally have in view of last night.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was minced rabbit and pig kidney, Dinner was pilchards in tomato sauce. They've also had a carrot each and several egg shells this afternoon as I've been baking!
Tomorrows breakfast will be the usual minced beef and liver but plus roast potatoes, honeyroast carrots, mashed swede, broccoli & Cauliflower cheese and yorkshire pudding (I rather over catered for our Sunday roast!!) No roast beef for them though, that's going in our sandwiches for lunch


----------



## SophieCyde

Murphy had a portion of homemade lasagne for tea


----------



## Kc Mac

I haven't posted on this thread for a while so a little update, then the pics 

Buddy is now a few months into raw and loving it, he is good on all the offal I have introduced now but I am not brave enough to introduce raw fish so stick to sardines in oil  Is there a particular reason most of you peeps feed the ones in tomato sauce?!

I have also now found a fantastic butcher that I get bones from - also spines, ribs, trotters etc  A catering butcher for chicken carcasses and wings - once bagged up was almost 6 tesco carrier bags and cost £9  :thumbup1:

So Buddy has yogurt for breakfast to take his meds in - didn't bother with a photo 

Dinner today was lamb spine and ribs - free from the butcher :001_tt2:









Yesterday was chicken carcass, tin sardines in oil and a lambs kidney


----------



## pogo

Breaky was tripe and tea was my random 20p bones from the chinese supermarket, which i have no idea what they are but the boys loved them


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was duck wings and pigs liver - and for dinner was, erm... cheesy mashed potato, corned beef and baked beans


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was liver and sardines in tomato sauce, dinner was a big meaty beef bone.


----------



## SLB

A big thanks to Leanne77 for their dinner last night.

Pigs head - each had about an hour and a half each with it.. 









In his new eating shelter


----------



## debs78

SixStar said:


> dinner was, erm... cheesy mashed potato, corned beef and baked beans


Bet they enjoyed that!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## debs78

Not posted for a few days as I've been at work so feeding has been OH's job. Breakfast today was duck wings, lunch for Lucy was beef heart and dinner will be mince and tripe.


----------



## Lexiedhb

So just found some pigs trotters and lamb bones in morrisons!!

Will he just nom the trotter or should I bash it?


----------



## SLB

Lexiedhb said:


> So just found some pigs trotters and lamb bones in morrisons!!
> 
> Will he just nom the trotter or should I bash it?


Just chuck it him!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Tripe and chicken carcasses here today.


----------



## pogo

breaky was beef, and tea was duck wings for harv and chicken carcasses and necks for chance


----------



## Lexiedhb

SLB said:


> Just chuck it him!


LOL- I thought so- this is how pretty much anything gets fed now- except offal which has to be minced and hidden in tripe.


----------



## LexiLou2

tripe and a bit of liver for breakfast and beef and a bit of liver for tea.....they are having a really late walk so will be getting an egg and probiotic yoghurt for a late night snack later.


----------



## Dogless

Brek was a big chunk of ox heart and an egg, dinner was chicken legs and veg.


----------



## peds

One of the local supermarkets sells packets of "viande pour animeaux" (meat for animals) for a euro a kilo, red meat trimmings from the butcher counter, but sometimes they are pretty much all fat and sinew. Today's offerings are brilliant though, lots of meat on them.

So dinner was a great big pile of shreds of lamb, pork, beef, lots of lovely stuff, on top of a few spoons of rice left over from human dinner last night.

Human dinner tomorrow is beef and beer stew with celeriac mash, so Baldric is currently gnawing on the beef rib I've just removed from the _bas cote_ of _boeuf_. The stew will sit and simmer for the next 12 hours or so at a very, very low temperature.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast today was tripe and sardines (that smelt nice :arf
Dinner tonight was big beefy chunks
Also, already defrosting are two giant turkey drumsticks ready for tomorrow's special birthday tea


----------



## Lexiedhb

Dex had chicken portions for breakfast and a Trotter for tea- this would appear to be the latest favourite thing!


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was rainbow trout for the 4 bigger ones, and sprats for Alfie (because mean mum saved the 5th for our tea ) - and dinner was venison offcuts and lots of crunchy veg!


----------



## Kazastan

Great to see this thread is still rumbling on......

We butchered 6 pigs a couple of weeks ago which came back last week to us and so this week has been a real pork 'fest of mainly head n' trotters The local orgain place is now selling huge meaty turkey carcasses at 80p each a real bargain we collected 8 on Sunday and got the organs n necks too


----------



## SLB

Lexiedhb said:


> Dex had chicken portions for breakfast and a Trotter for tea- this would appear to be the latest favourite thing!


Louie fannied about with his trotter at first.. it took me playing with it with him to get him to eat it.. lots of chasing it..


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was lambs heart and chicken drumsticks - for dinner they've got beef ribs.


----------



## pogo

Well today was the first time the OH has fed the dogs for ALONG time! although i did already have it out on the side for him 

Anyway breaky was beef and tea was pork bones


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Birthday tea...










Lily just started at one end and chomped her way to the other end...




























Where as Branston very cleverly removed all of the meat until he was just left with the bone, and then ate that!...


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was tripe and natural yoghurt, dinner was chicken legs, necks and veg.


----------



## Clare7435

Mine had tripe, brocolly colli carrots ...........and almost a side order of the contents of my stomach despite wearing the gloves lol, for breafast they had chicken drumsticks which seems to be a fave with fizz....she has surprised the hell outa me, going from not touching anything raw to wolfing it down like it's her last meal....all i can think is that it's because i feed it to penny and she's jealous, that's how come she eats carrots and cabbage, every time i fed it to the bunnys she'd get so jealous that she'd nick it from the rabbit bowls and it seems to hve gone the same way with the dog food


----------



## Lexiedhb

Its normal to have a totally white poo the day after a trotter right?

Breakfast was pork ribs and minced turkey

Dinner was sardines in tom sauce.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast here is turkey necks and liver, and for dinner they'll be having pig skin and tripe.


----------



## SLB

Lexiedhb said:


> Its normal to have a totally white poo the day after a trotter right?
> 
> Breakfast was pork ribs and minced turkey
> 
> Dinner was sardines in tom sauce.


You probably want to feed trotter with some offal. Trotters are very boney - so yes, just feed him something to loosen him up unless last nights dinner did the trick..

Dinner last night was kibble  I was so tired and so cold and felt ridiculously ill..

Lamb ribs tonight though.. because they will be loose after kibble last night.


----------



## Staffx

Signed up to photobucket last night so I can post pics more, so be warned.

Yesterday was a turkey drumstick, although he hasn't quite got the knack of them yet, I normally have to take some of the meat off to make the bone smaller otherwise he just gaurds it.

I also don't know why I bother with a bowl beacuse he always just takes it staright out 

Hope the photo works as it is my first attempt!


----------



## pogo

Today was the same as yesterday, beef and pork bones


----------



## Dogless

Brek was white fish, then he had a Kong full of probiotic yoghurt this afternoon as I went to babysit for a friend and dinner was 3 chicken carcasses and some veg.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breaky was minced chicken and tripe. Should have been pigs kidney too but I forgot to get that out the freezer last night so they had it with Beef chunks for dinner tonight instead.


----------



## Lexiedhb

breakfast was chicken wings and lamb mince
Dinner is beef chunks


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was whole rabbits - caught by Alfie this morning, you don't get much fresher than that  They've eaten their allowance for the day in one go this morning, so they'll just be getting a small bowl of goats milk and natural yoghurt and a carrot for tea.


----------



## pogo

breaky was pork belly with pig skin and tea was ox tail


----------



## Dogless

Brek was tripe and dinner was a big chunk of ox heart.


----------



## debs78

Breakfast was duck wings, lunch was chicken mince filled hooves (Maisie got one too as she didn't get her full breakfast), dinner was beef heart chunks


----------



## Jacquelinemary

Pork ribs - Ha! got in there before the butcher trimmed it ! thanks Gary the Butcher x


----------



## LexiLou2

breakfast was tripe tea is beef chunks heart and pig skin.


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was pet mince and some ox heart and dinner was chicken necks.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was lamb ribs - Blue and Harvey laid together and shared a whole ribcage, they're so good, bless them :001_wub:

Dinner was lung and liver.


----------



## bobbyw

Lamb ribs for Dodger today - I think the OH has come to terms with this raw feeding lark, what do you think?










The tarp is just what I wanted, wood flooring is so last year!


----------



## SixStar

bobbyw said:


> Lamb ribs for Dodger today - I think the OH has come to terms with this raw feeding lark, what do you think?
> 
> The tarp is just what I wanted, wood flooring is so last year!


Very smart! :lol: I've raw fed for 40 years and still couldn't bare the thought of the dogs eating on the floor in the house  They're fed in the outbuilding on a concrete floor which I disinfect after every meal. Yes, touch of OCD I think! :skep:


----------



## bobbyw

SixStar said:


> Very smart! :lol: I've raw fed for 40 years and still couldn't bare the thought of the dogs eating on the floor in the house  They're fed in the outbuilding on a concrete floor which I disinfect after every meal. Yes, touch of OCD I think! :skep:


Yea, I could make my peace with the kitchen floor if I disinfected straight after, but the OH took pity on him as it was pretty chilly today! Not sure why he couldn't just eat in the kitchen though!


----------



## Clare7435

Mine had beef mince and chicken for their tea.... actually they should have had wood pigeon because i picked a couple up on friday for them but oh wasn't here and i couldn't bring myself to touch it so they're having that tomorrow when he is here lol


----------



## snipeblade

mack had 2 chicken wings for brekkie and for tea its beef chunks with poached chicken livers and next doors cat.


----------



## Dogless

This morning was pet mince; dinner was chicken carcasses and veg.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was veg and egg, with chicken wings for dinner.


----------



## Clare7435

well.....they had their pidgin....penny enjoyed.....the cat liked it so much he growled penny out when she went near....fizz took one sniff and told me to shove it up my ass,,,,that's gratitude for lovingly allowing them to get blood all over the floor


----------



## snipeblade

did you lovingly check for lead shot daughter dear .


----------



## Clare7435

snipeblade said:


> did you lovingly check for lead shot daughter dear .


Did I buggers....paul came this morning and I made him do it :biggrin:....not that brave...


----------



## pogo

Today was tripe for breaky and trotters for tea


----------



## debs78

Duck wings for breakfast, beef chunks for Lucy's lunch. Dinner was left over roast dinner which was carrots, parsnips, peas, potatoes, a little bit of roast beef with raw beef mince. 

The funny thing I have noticed is that Willow and Maisie would have killed for that sort of dinner. Lucy has been fed raw since she was 11 weeks and Maisie has been on it for approx 2 months now. I should say I feed prey model rather than BARF. Tonight Maisie ate her dinner but not with the gusto I would have expected for leftover roast and Lucy left all of the veg and picked the meat out. No point to this just observing that they really seem to be going off fruit and veg since they have been fed raw.


----------



## pogo

Today was tripe for breaky and my random 20p bones for the chinese supermarket which i still have no clue what they are!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was Beef Mince and Ox Liver

Dinner will be Lambs Hearts and Poultry Necks


----------



## Lexiedhb

Breakfast was pork ribs and belly
Dinner was chicken drumsticks


----------



## Dogless

Brek was the weekly liver allowance and a tin of sardines; dinner was a big beef bone. Kilo also had some egg and goats' milk this afternoon.


----------



## SixStar

Turkey necks for breakfast and sprats, salmon trimmings and prawns for tea!


----------



## debs78

Breakfast was duck wings for Maisie and duck wing with a small amount of mince for Lucy. Another duck wing for Lucy's lunch. Dinner for both was some liver then goat's milk and an egg.


----------



## suesdogs15

Today for the first time my lot has salmon heads thanks to Morrisons. I never realised how solid and crunchy they are, it even took the dogs a while to eat them:biggrin:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast again this morning was that delightful nose pleasing combination of tripe and sardines!

Dinner tonight is beef chunks... for them and us! They'll be having theirs raw though whilst ours is currently bubbling away in the slow cooker


----------



## Dogless

This morning was pet mice and dinner will be ox tail.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Dogless said:


> This morning was pet mice and dinner will be ox tail.


 You fed Kilo PET MICE?!!!  who's pets were they?


----------



## Dogless

foxyrockmeister said:


> You fed Kilo PET MICE?!!!  who's pets were they?


OOOppppssss.......pet mince . Not minced pets, or mice  .


----------



## SophieCyde

Chicken mince for tea tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## pogo

beef for breaky and lamb ribs for tea


----------



## snipeblade

macks brekkie was lamb heart and ckicken with an egg, and for tea mackerel fillets and beef chunks, then a nice lamb bone for supper.


----------



## SophieCyde

Here he is enjoying his tea , rubbish picture from phone


----------



## LexiLou2

Beef chunks for brekkie and beef and chicken chunks for tea.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Lamb bones for brekkie
Beef chunks and egg for tea


----------



## lucyandsandy

Hi, I have been a bit lazy the last few weeks and have been mainly feeding minces. When I realised my laziness and how bored I was I have just gone and bought some pork ribs, sardines, ox heart, pigs trotters and a whole rabbit. This is our first rabbit, I cut it up into 6 pieces which still make very large meals for Sandy! Is there anything of the rabbit that she can't eat?


----------



## foxyrockmeister

lucyandsandy said:


> Hi, I have been a bit lazy the last few weeks and have been mainly feeding minces. When I realised my laziness and how bored I was I have just gone and bought some pork ribs, sardines, ox heart, pigs trotters and a whole rabbit. This is our first rabbit, I cut it up into 6 pieces which still make very large meals for Sandy! Is there anything of the rabbit that she can't eat?


As far as I'm aware there is no part they can't eat.... my two consume the whole lot when they find them out on walks, despite my desperate attempts to stop them 

Breakfast this morning was minced chicken and tripe with liver and dinner tonight was poultry necks


----------



## pogo

The boys had beef for breaky and pork ribs for tea


----------



## Lexiedhb

beef mince for brekkie and pork ribs for tea and one beef half rib ( good haul in Morrison today ) which 40 whole minutes later he is still working on. Beef ribs are the way forward!


----------



## Dogless

Brek was turkey mince and an egg; dinner was chicken carcasses and probiotic yoghurt.


----------



## pogo

Lexiedhb said:


> beef mince for brekkie and pork ribs for tea and one beef half rib ( good haul in Morrison today ) which 40 whole minutes later he is still working on. Beef ribs are the way forward!


Lucky for some


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was tripe and chicken carcasses - dinner was venison chucks (packs reduced from £3.99 to 98p in Sainsburys yesterday evening - so, dinner was homemade venison casserole for hubby and I too!)


----------



## Lexiedhb

pogo said:


> Lucky for some


i thought he would just destroy it like everything else. But he had it for a good hour!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Lamb breast for Rupey, lamb breast and pork ribs for Milo:


----------



## debs78

Breakfast and dinner today is diced beef and lamb's heart, a steal in the reduced section of tesco last night at 90p each


----------



## SixStar

Turkey giblets and duck tounges for breakfast (such a lovely smell to start the day!), and they're currently tucking into lamb spine for tea


----------



## borderkp

brecky and tea today were both some sort of paleish mince... lots of the packs i got from rawtogo this time have inneligable writing on them or they are badly smudged

last night we had a breakthrough.. with much persausion maddie finally ate a egg yolk


----------



## snipeblade

mack,s had a no bone day today ,so for brekkie it was skin on chicken breast and two boned out drumsticks, for tea it was poached lamb heart and chicken livers , i only scald the hearts and livers so as not to make him have loose stools , it works a treat.


----------



## Dogless

Yesterday was kidney and a tin of sardines for brek and a bowl of chicken necks for dinner.

Brek today was a big chunk of ox heart and dinner will most likely be chicken carcasses and veg....I have yet to go out to the freezer!!


----------



## Clare7435

Mine had pork bones for brekfast and chicken for tea and today if my DAD....AHEM....SMIPEBLADE....are you listening? Prepares my pheasants...tonight they will be eating pheasant,I draw the line at doing it myself when i can't even handle their meat without gloves so have no chance of preparing them so my dad lovingly said he would do them for me. OH's boss at work gives me free food for the pooches so not about to refuse it just because i can't prep it


----------



## debs78

Breakfast was lamb heart and chicken drumstick for Maisie, pork chop for Lucy. Lunch for Lucy will be beef chunk. Dinner will be beef chunk and chicken drumstick for Maisie and chicken carcass for Lucy.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Wooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!   

I got my first proper order from RawtoGo :thumbup:

It sounds weird but in the 14 months i've fed raw i've just been using the supermarket lol  mainly cos i couldn't find the right supplier i wanted but now i have 

I got about 3 months worth of food for just over £30 and that's including the delivery!! 

And i am very happy  it all looks really good quality and so fresh , the minces are like bright red and not brown smelly mush like some minces are

Some pics! 

The box!










It's like opening a present lol even though it's a box of meat and im a vegetarian :lol:










Investigating 










All unpacked










and i ordered some hooves stuffed with chicken mince and they are huge 










All in all i got -

chicken necks
turkey necks
duck wings
tripe chunks
lamb bones (i asked for small pieces and they are perfect! nice small parts and mostly bits of ribs :thumbup
various minces (turkey, beef & heart, offal mix, lamb, tripe, heart) they didnt have rabbit or venison unfortunately 
and the stuffed hooves which are nice and big

gonna get liver n kidney from supermarket cos i don't need 1kg of each thats like 4 months worth lol and maybe some pork ribs and guinea fowl too for some more variety  i got just a liiiiiittttttlleee bit more space in the freezer


----------



## pogo

Lil Doglets said:


> Wooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> I got my first proper order from RawtoGo :thumbup:
> 
> It sounds weird but in the 14 months i've fed raw i've just been using the supermarket lol  mainly cos i couldn't find the right supplier i wanted but now i have
> 
> I got about 3 months worth of food for just over £30 and that's including the delivery!!
> 
> And i am very happy  it all looks really good quality and so fresh , the minces are like bright red and not brown smelly mush like some minces are
> 
> Some pics!
> 
> The box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like opening a present lol even though it's a box of meat and im a vegetarian :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All unpacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i ordered some hooves stuffed with chicken mince and they are huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all i got -
> 
> chicken necks
> turkey necks
> duck wings
> tripe chunks
> lamb bones (i asked for small pieces and they are perfect! nice small parts and mostly bits of ribs :thumbup
> various minces (turkey, beef & heart, offal mix, lamb, tripe, heart) they didnt have rabbit or venison unfortunately
> and the stuffed hooves which are nice and big
> 
> gonna get liver n kidney from supermarket cos i don't need 1kg of each thats like 4 months worth lol and maybe some pork ribs and guinea fowl too for some more variety  i got just a liiiiiittttttlleee bit more space in the freezer


I love Charlie's face :lol:

Yesterday the boys had kidney for breaky and chicken carcasses for tea.

Today was beef for breaky and beef ribs for tea


----------



## SixStar

They had lamb hearts and chicken feet for breakfast, and for dinner they'll be having duck wings.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Oh yea i forgot to say , as i was sorting the chicken necks out , i spotted....... a chicken beak !!  there was actually like half a mangled chicken head in there lol and it really grossed me out :lol: i dunno why, i can handle everything else fine but this head was just ergh! i had to bin it  and then had to continue sorting the necks and from then on i felt really weird and was dreading finding another one


----------



## pogo

Lil Doglets said:


> Oh yea i forgot to say , as i was sorting the chicken necks out , i spotted....... a chicken beak !!  there was actually like half a mangled chicken head in there lol and it really grossed me out :lol: i dunno why, i can handle everything else fine but this head was just ergh! i had to bin it  and then had to continue sorting the necks and from then on i felt really weird and was dreading finding another one


I'd have just chucked it to the dogs


----------



## dvnbiker

tonight was a couple of whole sardines each - first time I have fed them this way and they loved them.


----------



## bobbyw

Ooh whole sardines sound like the sort of thing Dodger would like, will have to get some.

He had a lamb neck yesterday for the first time and he seemed very pleased with the situation!


----------



## Lil Doglets

yesterday was sprats and their first chicken necks which went in about 2 bites lol and today was the first time they had proper chunky tripe! could only ever get the minced stuff from prize choice til now, i'd say they enjoyed it more than the minced stuff  had an egg with it too  and tomorow is something else they've not had yet! i'm loving being able to use a proper supplier now hehe :thumbup:


----------



## debs78

Well last night's dinner went a bit wrong. My OH finds this raw feeding malarky very confusing so chicken carcass for Lucy and pork chop and beef chunk for Maisie became pork chop and chicken drumstick for Lucy and beef chunk and chicken carcass for Maisie.

The upshot was that Lucy did not get enough bone (she needs a lot more than Maisie) and so had the most awful sticky poo (tmi sorry  ) in the night which I had the joy of having to clean when I got in from work this morning. Maisie on the other hand was a very happy dog having had about double what she should get 

I have learnt that on my work days we will stick to mince. Even OH can't get that wrong


----------



## debs78

Breakfast for both was pork chop and chicken drumstick, although Maisie got vastly less after her feast last night  Dinner is lamb ribs and spine as Lucy desperately needs a bony meal today


----------



## Dogless

This morning was pet mince and dinner was veg, chicken mince and tripe.


----------



## dvnbiker

well brekkie was NI beef mince and tonight I got a bargain from sainsbury, a load of really meaty pork ribs for £1.99. dinner sorted


----------



## pogo

Today the boys had tripe for breaky and big 'ol turkey leg!


----------



## Suek

This is what my two had back in the summer, coats n all!


----------



## debs78

Suek said:


> This is what my two had back in the summer, coats n all!


I really want to find these for my girls but don't know where to find them at a good price?


----------



## babycham2002

debs78 said:


> I really want to find these for my girls but don't know where to find them at a good price?


My butcher has them, dont know how much

I can get them off of scott dog food co, his are £2.
willow just carries them around though and I dont have the stomach to dissect 

Tonight my little hoodlums had
turkey carcass for willow
pork ribs for the boys


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Rabbit mince and pigs kidney for breakfast, Pilchards in tomato sauce for tea.


----------



## debs78

babycham2002 said:


> My butcher has them, dont know how much
> 
> I can get them off of scott dog food co, his are £2.
> willow just carries them around though and I dont have the stomach to dissect
> ]


Thanks Babycham. Do you have a link please? I can't find it on google.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast this morning was beef mince and pigs liver with left over cauliflower and brussel sprouts from our dinner last night. Bizarrely they both went straight for the sprouts first! Strange pooches!!

Dinner is lamb hearts and chicken necks.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Yesterday was chicken drumsticks for brekkie, breast of lamb for tea.

Today is minced tripe and kidney for brekkie, probs a trotter for tea.


----------



## pogo

Breaky was beef and tea will be pork belly and sardines


----------



## debs78

Breakfast was beef mince, chicken wings for Lucy's lunch and dinner will be lamb bones (the other half of the rack from last night).

Very happy have just order some whole rabbits from Lincs Pets. They are gutted unfortunately but at least it's a bit more variety


----------



## Dogless

foxyrockmeister said:


> Breakfast this morning was beef mince and pigs liver with left over cauliflower and brussel sprouts from our dinner last night. Bizarrely they both went straight for the sprouts first! Strange pooches!!
> 
> Dinner is lamb hearts and chicken necks.


Glad I'm not at your house for the sprout after effects :frown2::yikes:.

Brek was liver and dinner was chicken carcasses and veg.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was liver and turkey necks , which actually took them longer then 5 seconds to eat for once lol


----------



## borderkp

Lil Doglets said:


> Wooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> I got my first proper order from RawtoGo :thumbup:
> 
> It sounds weird but in the 14 months i've fed raw i've just been using the supermarket lol  mainly cos i couldn't find the right supplier i wanted but now i have
> 
> I got about 3 months worth of food for just over £30 and that's including the delivery!!
> 
> And i am very happy  it all looks really good quality and so fresh , the minces are like bright red and not brown smelly mush like some minces are
> 
> Some pics!
> 
> The box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like opening a present lol even though it's a box of meat and im a vegetarian :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All unpacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i ordered some hooves stuffed with chicken mince and they are huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all i got -
> 
> chicken necks
> turkey necks
> duck wings
> tripe chunks
> lamb bones (i asked for small pieces and they are perfect! nice small parts and mostly bits of ribs :thumbup
> various minces (turkey, beef & heart, offal mix, lamb, tripe, heart) they didnt have rabbit or venison unfortunately
> and the stuffed hooves which are nice and big
> 
> gonna get liver n kidney from supermarket cos i don't need 1kg of each thats like 4 months worth lol and maybe some pork ribs and guinea fowl too for some more variety  i got just a liiiiiittttttlleee bit more space in the freezer


i ordered lamb bones from rawtogo for the 1st time this last order and asked for small ones if poss, and thet were a perfect size. will order a couple of lots next time. our were lots of spinal chunks which keep maddie quiet for ages :thumbup1:


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was tripe and lung, and for dinner was pork ribs and liver - but nothing for Alfie!


----------



## suesdogs15

foxyrockmeister said:


> Breakfast this morning was beef mince and pigs liver with left over cauliflower and brussel sprouts from our dinner last night. Bizarrely they both went straight for the sprouts first! Strange pooches!!
> 
> Dinner is lamb hearts and chicken necks.


I stopped growing my own sprouts as all my dogs would jump into the veg patch and would eat as far up the stalk as they could get. They never broke the stalk but I ended up with very few sprouts :frown2:


----------



## mrsimpson85

This is what my 2 had today.








The battery died before I could get pics of them eating them. They weren't to sure about the fur to start off with but soon realized there was good meat under it so just went for it.


----------



## Lil Doglets

borderkp said:


> i ordered lamb bones from rawtogo for the 1st time this last order and asked for small ones if poss, and thet were a perfect size. will order a couple of lots next time. our were lots of spinal chunks which keep maddie quiet for ages :thumbup1:


I wish i ordered more but i wasn't sure what kindof of pieces i would get so only got 1kg  shall definately order lots more next time


----------



## Suek

Ha ha re the wabbits - I was a bit unsure about leaving the coats on when I first gave them to the dogs ages ago, but its second nature now, must admit tho' I leave em to it when they start to crunch the feet/legs, that really makes me boke :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

It's smelly tripe and sardines Tuesday!

Dinner will be Beef chunks but it will have been eaten by the time I get home from work  Left em with a kong each stuffed with banana and peanut butter when I left as an extra lunchtime snackage too as hubby was out buyin me LOADS and LOADS of lovely Chrimbo pressies!!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb

Breakfast was tripe- and finely chopped kidney (ewww mummy dont like it)

Dinner is breast of lamb.

Would like to big up morrisons in Sutton "got any bones for stock" "yep just done some" Lovely haul of lamb bones...... complete with knuckles!


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was pet mince and dinner was chicken necks.

I went into my lovely butchers today to order another box of chicken carcasses and the butcher that sorts all Kilo's stuff said that he was just about to ring me as he had saved a huge bag of turkey necks for me from them preparing the turkeys for Christmas.....free, of course :thumbup1: .


----------



## xshelly_stanliex

Well i dont feed raw but heres what mine had today.

My lot today had:

Stanlie had - prize choice white fish cooked, yumega oil, raw egg yolk, garlic, wainwrights salmon and potato kibble, cooked green beans and spinich.

hooch and tara had - prize choice tripe mince cooked, csj kibble, garlic, cooked green beans and spinich, garlic, hooch had a raw egg yolk and yumega oil.

They loved it nothing was left, if tara has carrots she picks them out lol


----------



## Dogless

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Well i dont feed raw but heres what mine had today.
> 
> My lot today had:
> 
> Stanlie had - prize choice white fish cooked, yumega oil, raw egg yolk, garlic, wainwrights salmon and potato kibble, cooked green beans and spinich.
> 
> hooch and tara had - prize choice tripe mince cooked, csj kibble, garlic, cooked green beans and spinich, garlic, hooch had a raw egg yolk and yumega oil.
> 
> They loved it nothing was left, if tara has carrots she picks them out lol


I can only imagine the stench of cooking green tripe......t'is bad enough raw ::frown2:.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex

Dogless said:


> I can only imagine the stench of cooking green tripe......t'is bad enough raw ::frown2:.


Pmsl, not as bad as being put in the microwave which ive done before it was awful i done that on the hob wasnt too bad lol  x


----------



## LexiLou2

heart and pig skin for breakfast and a chicken carcuss each for their tea. Now feeding them together has totally solved Bosleys 'I'm a fussy eater' syndrome her now eats anything he can as fast as he can then tries to steal lexis.


----------



## SixStar

Pigs trotters for breakfast and turkey backs for dinner - Alfie had four small meals of chicken breast chunks instead though, he is getting over a poorly tum!


----------



## borderkp

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Pmsl, not as bad as being put in the microwave which ive done before it was awful i done that on the hob wasnt too bad lol  x


can only imagine the stink of that.. i have tried defrosting it in microwave, but only once. could smell it for about 2 days


----------



## Dogless

Brek was stinky tripe with two small bits of turkey neck left over from me portioning them all up to freeze yesterday; dinner will be turkey necks (from my free big haul :thumbup1 and veg.


----------



## debs78

Liver for dinner last night. Breaky was chicken wings, dinner will be heart chunks. 

Rabbits arrive this afternoon so really looking forward to seeing them gave them tomorrow


----------



## Lexiedhb

I love my pooch but you would NEVER catch me cooking tripe for him- YAK YAK YAK

Breakfast was a strip of pork belly bone attached and a decent chunk of beef (10p in the reduced section!)
Dinner will be chicken


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Brekkie was minced white fish and a whole egg each, dinner tonight is chicken wings. 

Also, just about to give them another banana and peanut butter filled kong each as I am off out for a Chrimbo lunch (and much mulled wine....hic) with a friend and hubby is STILL out Christmas shopping buying me LOADS of presents!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lil Doglets

Chicken necks and kidney today


----------



## peds

This week, I am feeding a family of five (I am a freelance chef), and for dinner tonight they had roast sirloin, braised oxtail, roasted peppers and aubergines, butter-roasted ratte potatoes, mange tout, and oxtail gravy.

After being braised for a very long time, the oxtail meat was flaked from the bones, and the bones given to Baldric. When I got in from work, he wasn't as excited to see me as he normally is. He was busy chewing his bones.

Rejection hurts.


----------



## pogo

today was beef for breaky and lamb spines for tea


----------



## lucylastic

mackerel for brekkie and chicken wings and chicken liver for tea.


----------



## lucylastic

I love this thread. As a fairly new raw feeder it gives me lots of ideas and it is also quite reassuring too.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Breakfast was Sprats and sardines in tom sauce (I is not eating these little fishes without tomato sauce on them mummy)

Dinner is Chicken wings or lump of pork belly with the bone on it


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was minced chicken and tripe, pigs kidney and a couple of last nights left over potatoes. 

Dinner tonight is poultry necks


----------



## debs78

I ordered some whole rabbits from Lincs Pets and they arrived today :thumbup1: But with hindsight I should have perhaps warned my ex-vegetarian OH they they did not come as portions but with fur, heads and all.










Apparently being greeted with the sight of the Watership Down Massacre when he opened the box was a bit of shock


----------



## lucylastic

debs78 said:


> I ordered some whole rabbits from Lincs Pets and they arrived today :thumbup1: But with hindsight I should have perhaps warned my ex-vegetarian OH they they did not come as portions but with fur, heads and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently being greeted with the sight of the Watership Down Massacre when he opened the box was a bit of shock


 I laughed at this cos I am vegetarian and really don't like handling meat at all. However I am getting gradually bolder but haven't faced whole rabbits yet.


----------



## Dogless

This morning was pet mince and dinner was random chicken parts and veg.


----------



## peds

Pack of six quail reduced to 5 euros in the supermarket - so, a whole quail.

Which dissapeared much quicker than I thought it would...


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was ommy nommy lamb ribs with some spine on too , kept them munching away happily for a good hour or so  and a sprat each too!


----------



## debs78

lucylastic said:


> I laughed at this cos I am vegetarian and really don't like handling meat at all. However I am getting gradually bolder but haven't faced whole rabbits yet.


Bless you, you must love your animals A LOT 

To be fair when we moved in together 11 years ago he was given the option of eating meat or starving. The fact that he chose meat, to me, makes him a bit of a fair weather veggie  and so he should man up and embrace the rabbits......not literally you understand :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Doglets

lucylastic said:


> I laughed at this cos I am vegetarian and really don't like handling meat at all. However I am getting gradually bolder but haven't faced whole rabbits yet.


I'm also a veggie and hadn't handled raw meat at all really before starting so for the first few months i couldn't stand to touch it without gloves on for months lol , but now i just don't mind at all  have to admit though i still get freaked out by certain things like a few days ago i was preparing chicken necks and discovered a chicken head in there  i had to get rid of it quick and it put me off touching the rest of the necks after that  
I think it's just the heads i can't stand cos it makes it too real if that makes sense lol


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast today was pigs liver and minced lamb.

Dinner tonight will be beef chunks.

Anyone feeding anything different/special on Christmas day?


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> Breakfast today was pigs liver and minced lamb.
> 
> Dinner tonight will be beef chunks.
> 
> Anyone feeding anything different/special on Christmas day?


My two are getting a whole chicken each for their crimbo dinner


----------



## Dogless

Breafast was lamb, veg and a raw egg. Dinner will be chicken parts!!

I went to the butcher to collect our turkey today and had to turn down yet another huge bag full of turkey necks for free....Kilo's freezer is bursting and he has one drawer of the human freezer too at present. Not a bad 'problem' to have though :thumbup1:.


----------



## Lil Doglets

foxyrockmeister said:


> Anyone feeding anything different/special on Christmas day?


Mine are having huge hooves stuffed with chicken mince each  They get turkey quite alot so wouldn't be that special , but they've never tried a hoof before  
No doubt they'll get loads of treats and be fat piggies too lol but it's only for one day so


----------



## xshelly_stanliex

They have just had cooked chicken liver with there kibble, raw egg yolk and rosemary n tyme mixed in, they loved it


----------



## Clare7435

My little porkers have just had rabbit with brocoly colli and carrots and they ate it all , then looked at my dolly licking their lips but it's ok folks, I have explaned to them that they can't eat raw that still has a heartbeat


----------



## Lil Doglets

Turkey mince and liver today  and a saucer full of blood! was preparing a new packet of liver to freeze n there's always loads of blood left in the bottom  they love it so much you'd think they was vampires


----------



## pogo

Today was tripe and pig skin for breaky and sardines with belly pork for tea


----------



## debs78

The girls had their first whole rabbit tonight after defrosting 2 from yesterdays order. Lucy took to it very well. She sniffed it for a good 10 mins, decided it needed to be killed just a little bit more, then had a good old munch. I left the kitchen for a few minutes when she had eaten about 2/3's. When I got back I thought she had polished it all off until I noticed the mud patch on her nose. I realised she has managed to bury it in some far off reaches of the garden. I will look forward to finding that tomorrow 

Maisie pulled another Louie Walsh...she 'doesn't get it' :biggrin: After about 45 mins she ate the middle bit with the ribs but then just guarded it until I took it off her 25 mins later. She will have a hungry night and have the rabbit back for breakfast  Oh well not tooooo bad for a first attempt.


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was kidney and a tin of sardines in tomato sauce; dinner will be veg and some sort of necks .


----------



## suesdogs15

Just got my dogs very large turkey legs out of the freezer ready for tomorrow !! I like this time of year as my butcher gave me about 12 turkey carcasses free of charge.... happy dogs :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Doglets

Duck wings and sprats today


----------



## pogo

today was pancreas for breaky and random bones for tea


----------



## kerrypup

Breakfast this morning was Tripe and white fish.........egg and chicken mince for tea.

Tomorrow for her Xmas lunch Pixie will have a big set of Lamb Ribs to make her way through and veg

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## pogo

Today the boys had a bowl of yoghurt for breaky and then a whole chicken each for their crimbo dinner 









































[youtube_browser]4EUrgC1mcaw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Dogless

Tripe and an egg for brek; turkeys necks and veg for dinner.


----------



## debs78

pogo said:


> Today the boys had a bowl of yoghurt for breaky and then a whole chicken each for their crimbo dinner


Wish I had a like 'a lot' button  And I thought I had problems with my 2 on the rug :biggrin: :skep:

Breaky today was an egg followed by some stewing steak courtesy of the tesco reduced section last night. Dinner is the wings and back from our free range turkey crown (not sure why they were attached when I ordered a crown but hey the girls were chuffed) and the giblets with some lamb steak, again from the reduced counter at tesco ::biggrin:

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## pogo

Oh i forgot! and Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## pogo

debs78 said:


> Wish I had a like 'a lot' button  And I thought I had problems with my 2 on the rug :biggrin: :skep:
> 
> Breaky today was an egg followed by some stewing steak courtesy of the tesco reduced section last night. Dinner is the wings and back from our free range turkey crown (not sure why they were attached when I ordered a crown but hey the girls were chuffed) and the giblets with some lamb steak, again from the reduced counter at tesco ::biggrin:
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone


I've given up with trying to get them to eat on the towel but TBH theres never anything left once they have done anyway


----------



## Dogless

Monday is 'liver' day so brek was liver and a little bit of tripe, dinner is some beef bones.


----------



## lucylastic

No words needed. The dog eats better than I do.


----------



## pogo

Today was another big bowl of yoghurt for breaky and chicken necks with pigs skin for tea


----------



## SarahPlzX

Can I join in!?  I'm a new raw feeder (been about...2 months)

Lily had a raw egg for breakfast (54g), and beef mince (90g) for her dinner. Last time I weighed her she was 4kg. I normally split her food half and half, so gets 70g in the morning and 70g in the evening. Is this too much/not enough? She does maintain her weight on this amount of food.


----------



## Dogless

SarahPlzX said:


> Can I join in!?  I'm a new raw feeder (been about...2 months)
> 
> Lily had a raw egg for breakfast (54g), and beef mince (90g) for her dinner. Last time I weighed her she was 4kg. I normally split her food half and half, so gets 70g in the morning and 70g in the evening. Is this too much/not enough? She does maintain her weight on this amount of food.


If she maintains her weight and you are happy with it then it must be right .


----------



## Dogless

This morning was white fish and dinner was turkey necks. Had a cow's ear snack in between that came from ss.


----------



## pogo

SarahPlzX said:


> Can I join in!?  I'm a new raw feeder (been about...2 months)
> 
> Lily had a raw egg for breakfast (54g), and beef mince (90g) for her dinner. Last time I weighed her she was 4kg. I normally split her food half and half, so gets 70g in the morning and 70g in the evening. Is this too much/not enough? She does maintain her weight on this amount of food.


If she's maintaining her weight I would say it's fine, but if she puts on/loses weight then adjust accordingly  as if you were doing it based on 2% of body weight then she would only get 40g a day split over 2 meals would be 20g a meal! however smaller dogs do seem to need a higher percent to maintain weight  However it depends on whether 4 kg is her adult weight or whether she's still growing.

Today the boys had beef for breaky and lamb neck slices for tea


----------



## SarahPlzX

pogo said:


> If she's maintaining her weight I would say it's fine, but if she puts on/loses weight then adjust accordingly  as if you were doing it based on 2% of body weight then she would only get 40g a day split over 2 meals would be 20g a meal! however smaller dogs do seem to need a higher percent to maintain weight  However it depends on whether 4 kg is her adult weight or whether she's still growing.
> 
> Today the boys had beef for breaky and lamb neck slices for tea


She's not fully grown yet. Surely 20g twice a day is FAR too little to give her? I'll just stick to the amounts I'm giving I think, she does well on it and is normally very active anyway.

I'm dying to try her on some turkey/chicken necks. I haven't done my first "order" yet, as I havent got a freezer big enough . Just relying on reduced sections in asda!


----------



## Dogless

SarahPlzX said:


> She's not fully grown yet. Surely 20g twice a day is FAR too little to give her? I'll just stick to the amounts I'm giving I think, she does well on it and is normally very active anyway.
> 
> I'm dying to try her on some turkey/chicken necks. I haven't done my first "order" yet, as I havent got a freezer big enough . Just relying on reduced sections in asda!


Each turkey neck I have here weighs about 200-250g each as Kilo gets around 3 for each meal.....one would last Lily for a few days .


----------



## pogo

SarahPlzX said:


> She's not fully grown yet. Surely 20g twice a day is FAR too little to give her? I'll just stick to the amounts I'm giving I think, she does well on it and is normally very active anyway.
> 
> I'm dying to try her on some turkey/chicken necks. I haven't done my first "order" yet, as I havent got a freezer big enough . Just relying on reduced sections in asda!


You'd be surprise with how little amounts some dogs need when fully grown  however if she is only a pup stick with what your doing if it's working


----------



## SarahPlzX

Dogless said:


> Each turkey neck I have here weighs about 200-250g each as Kilo gets around 3 for each meal.....one would last Lily for a few days .


 oh, bless her, I suppose not then. She'll never know she's missing out .

I'm a bit in love with Kilo btw, I've just been casually cyber-stalking him (non-creepily of course). Lily sends him a big massive lick .


----------



## Dogless

SarahPlzX said:


> oh, bless her, I suppose not then. She'll never know she's missing out .
> 
> I'm a bit in love with Kilo btw, I've just been casually cyber-stalking him (non-creepily of course). Lily sends him a big massive lick .


Creepy.....: Not really - do know what you mean!!

You could hack turkey necks up into smaller chunks or feed a whole one then just lighter meals the next day or something? TBH Kilo seems to prefer chicken necks - probably because the greedy guts gets a whole bowl full so thinks he is getting more dinner!!

And......do a Lily pictures thread please .


----------



## SarahPlzX

Dogless said:


> Creepy.....: Not really - do know what you mean!!
> 
> You could hack turkey necks up into smaller chunks or feed a whole one then just lighter meals the next day or something? TBH Kilo seems to prefer chicken necks - probably because the greedy guts gets a whole bowl full so thinks he is getting more dinner!!
> *
> And......do a Lily pictures thread please *.


I will! How do I post a picture?!  I'll work it out and do one tomorrow. I'm sure she'll be thrilled to be my model (not).


----------



## Dogless

SarahPlzX said:


> I will! How do I post a picture?!  I'll work it out and do one tomorrow. I'm sure she'll be thrilled to be my model (not).


Either get a Photobucket account (free and very easy) and copy and paste the IMG code which i think is easiest or use the paperclip icon in the reply window on here - but it often takes an age or fails to upload for various reasons.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Right... Christmas day was minced rabbit and pigs kidney for breakfast then turkey neck and giblets for tea with lambs hearts

Boxing day was minced lamb and pigs liver for breakfast and pilchards in tomato sauce for tea

Yesterday was minced tripe and sardines for breakfast and beef chunks for tea

Today was minced white fish and whole egg for breaky and Chicken wings for tea

Bizarrely on Christmas day when they had the mixture of turkey giblets plus lamb hearts for dinner they both hooked the turkey liver out of their bowls and dumped it on the floor, then they both ate their lamb hearts, followed by the unidentified item of turkey giblets, followed by the turkey neck. They then both sniffed and picked at and pushed around the floor their piece of turkey liver. Branston eventually left his whilst Lily persevered a but longer and nibbled a bit of hers before also giving up on it 

They have Liver on a regular basis but as far as I know this is the first time they've had turkey liver and it did not go down well!! I was surprised that it would be that different to any other type of liver. Anyone elses dogs turn their noses up at their Christmas dinner?!!


----------



## Dogless

foxyrockmeister said:


> Right... Christmas day was minced rabbit and pigs kidney for breakfast then turkey neck and giblets for tea with lambs hearts
> 
> Boxing day was minced lamb and pigs liver for breakfast and pilchards in tomato sauce for tea
> 
> Yesterday was minced tripe and sardines for breakfast and beef chunks for tea
> 
> Today was minced white fish and whole egg for breaky and Chicken wings for tea
> 
> Bizarrely on Christmas day when they had the mixture of turkey giblets plus lamb hearts for dinner they both hooked the turkey liver out of their bowls and dumped it on the floor, then they both ate their lamb hearts, followed by the unidentified item of turkey giblets, followed by the turkey neck. They then both sniffed and picked at and pushed around the floor their piece of turkey liver. Branston eventually left his whilst Lily persevered a but longer and nibbled a bit of hers before also giving up on it
> 
> They have Liver on a regular basis but as far as I know this is the first time they've had turkey liver and it did not go down well!! I was surprised that it would be that different to any other type of liver. Anyone elses dogs turn their noses up at their Christmas dinner?!!


Kilo turns his nose up at chicken liver but will eat all other types I have offered him (not tried turkey). I did notice it had a very different texture - maybe that's the issue?

Brek today was tripe and an egg; dinner was ox heart.


----------



## SarahPlzX

Lily had the last little bit of beef mince for breakfast, and pork chunks with grated carrot and apple for dinner. She didn't touch the carrot/apple at all  

Tomorrow she's having Liver for the first time. She's had (cooked) kidney and heart before (before I started feeding raw). Should I still start her off on a tiny amount of liver? I've defrosted 10g of liver for her to have with a couple of pork chunks in the morning.


----------



## dvnbiker

well today had to revert to naturediet for tea as I have ran out of their food until picking it up tonight. Couldnt get it before xmas as my van broke down so had to revert to prize choice mince from the pet shop - yuck is all I can say, it was an awful watery mess. won't be running out again I can assure you.


----------



## Lil Doglets

SarahPlzX said:


> She's not fully grown yet. Surely 20g twice a day is FAR too little to give her? I'll just stick to the amounts I'm giving I think, she does well on it and is normally very active anyway.
> 
> I'm dying to try her on some turkey/chicken necks. I haven't done my first "order" yet, as I havent got a freezer big enough . Just relying on reduced sections in asda!





SarahPlzX said:


> oh, bless her, I suppose not then. She'll never know she's missing out .


Just wanted to say that you can still feed turkey necks , you just need to cut them up  my two dogs are both less than 4kg and what i do is take a cleaver and a hammer and hammer the cleaver through the neck to make it into quarters, a quarter of a turkey neck is about the right size for them for a meal , 1 quarter each i mean. But as your dog is still growing you could probably give more like half a neck or so. another option is to give the whole neck and let her eat roughly a meals worth and then take it away and refreeze for another day


----------



## Lexiedhb

Interesting re Liver- Dex will only eat chickens raw- and even then it has to be mixed in with mince. All other offal must be finely diced and will only be accepted if mixed with tripe- Similarly sprats alone is not good enough- MUST have tom sauce from pilchards on them or the nose is upturned- someone remind me again why we have them?


----------



## Lil Doglets

Lamb mince today , not very exciting lol


----------



## Dogless

Brek was pet mince and dinner was chicken necks and veg.


----------



## pogo

Lexiedhb said:


> Interesting re Liver- Dex will only eat chickens raw- and even then it has to be mixed in with mince. All other offal must be finely diced and will only be accepted if mixed with tripe- Similarly sprats alone is not good enough- MUST have tom sauce from pilchards on them or the nose is upturned- someone remind me again why we have them?


My two eat all offal but liver i give frozen and they eat any variety of it

any way breaky as a treat was a kong full of beef mince as neither me or the OH was in due to working odd shifts, and tea was breast of lamb


----------



## peds

Today's training treats were two chicken wing tips and the sinew from my steak last night.

Part of dinner was a first - an egg. I cracked this one, to let him see what's inside, but the next one is being given whole.


----------



## Dogless

peds said:


> Today's training treats were two chicken wing tips and the sinew from my steak last night.
> 
> Part of dinner was a first - an egg. I cracked this one, to let him see what's inside, but the next one is being given whole.


Just watch for EGGSPLOSIONS (sorry...) when whole. I crack Kilo's when fed inside as otherwise he likes to bat it around then pounce :....you can picture the scene.

Brek today was pet mince and dinner will be chicken carcasses and veg.


----------



## LexiLou2

Chicken mince for breakfast and chicken carcuss for bos and duck necks for Lexi for tea.

Been to Morrisons today and got a fab haul for £8.50.

3 packs of sprats
2 packs of salmon scraps
2 pigs trotters
3 pig cheeks
700g of pig skin
2 bits of ox tail

Got to love morrisons!!!


----------



## peds

Dogless said:


> Just watch for EGGSPLOSIONS (sorry...) when whole. I crack Kilo's when fed inside as otherwise he likes to bat it around then pounce :....you can picture the scene.


Sounds brilliant, I can't wait to watch that 
He still dragged the egg shell around the kitchen, my girlfriend wasn't best pleased with me. She wasn't placated by the promise of a shiny coat for the dog and a shiny floor where the egg had hit it.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Pork ribs and liver today for the doggles


----------



## pogo

Chicken livers and an egg for breaky and a big chunk of spine each for tea


----------



## SarahPlzX

The liver I planned on giving Lily yesterday was a no-go. She was sick in the morning, so had nothing for breakfast . For dinner she had chicken chunks.

Beef mince this morning with a bit of evening primrose oil and AVC. For dinner she'll have a pork rib (her absolute favourite thing).:thumbup1:


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was beef mince and dinner was chicken necks and veg.


----------



## dvnbiker

breakfast was pilchards and an egg each tonight was chicken carcusses and then they have had hooves to chew on.


----------



## Kc Mac

Ok yesterday was a trotter, tail, liver, kidney









today was small turkey wing, tin of sardines in oil and a random bone - sorry no pics 

I only seem to add to this thread if I have pics


----------



## kerrypup

Pixie had oily fish/tripe mince this morning and has 2 Chicken necks (her fav)for tea!


----------



## Dogless

Kilo had a tin of sardines and some tripe for brek and will have some turkey necks and veg for dinner.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was duck wings and necks, and for tea they've got smelly tripe!


----------



## Lil Doglets

Yesterday was a pile of sprats each lol and today was good ol' tripe , think it was a bit of a fish overload for Tammy though cos her tummy was making funny noises this morning


----------



## pogo

Today seems to be a tripe day 

As breaky today was tripe and tea was random bones


----------



## Dogless

Today is liver day, so brek was a bowl full of liver and dinner was half a chicken with veg.


----------



## lucylastic

Dinner tonight was a very mixed affair so I decided it would be interesting to watch the order in which it was eaten.
Surprisingly, it went like this.
Carrots : Tripe  Eggshells  Liver


----------



## Lexiedhb

Chicken livers and tripe for brekkie
Chicken bits for tea


----------



## Dogless

Yesterday was pet mince and veg for brek and chicken necks for dinner.

Today was tripe, an egg and veg for brek and will be ox heart for dinner.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Chicken livers and tripe for brekkie
Trotter for tea


----------



## Dogless

Lamb mince and veg for breakfast; dinner will be half a chicken.


----------



## terencesmum

Terence had 3 chicken wings for breakfast and will have some veg, tripe and an egg for tea.


----------



## SarahPlzX

Lily's had an upset stomach since NYE. She didn't eat for three days, but yesterday morning she had some chicken mince and some rice . 

This morning she had some more chicken mince, and for dinner she's having pork chunks (I ran out of chicken and nothing else defrosted! :/) Oops.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine had lamb mince and offal mix today  not exactly sure whats in the offal mix lol looks like all kinds of bits!


----------



## peds

I had to work tonight, so I left Baldric with three braised parsons noses, shredded apart and stuffed in a kong, from chicken carcasses I have roasted then boiled for stock. The stock will be used to make gravy for some clients I'm feeding on Saturday.

I'm about to slice five pig hearts in half, which are currently sat on the windowsill. Nine halves will be frozen, and the tenth will be munched on for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## pogo

Today was tripe and breast of lamb for tea


----------



## lucylastic

this is my first haul of chicken carcasses from the butcher. This will make 10 meals and all it cost was a donation in the charity box.

I am pleasantly surprised at how meaty they are.


----------



## Dogless

White fish and an egg for brek, dinner was chicken necks.


----------



## pogo

tripe for breaky sardines for tea


----------



## Lil Doglets

duck wing and liver today


----------



## SarahPlzX

Egg/ACV/Primrose oil for breakfast (I did give her lamb mince at first...but it smelled a bit funny  so I threw it out) 

She had a chicken wing for dinner. She's never had one before, she LOVED it...but the bone crunching made me squirm a bit :scared:. 

I cannot wait to get my big huge freezer. I want some more exciting meat/bones!


----------



## pogo

SarahPlzX said:


> Egg/ACV/Primrose oil for breakfast (I did give her lamb mince at first...but it smelled a bit funny  so I threw it out)
> 
> She had a chicken wing for dinner. She's never had one before, she LOVED it...but the bone crunching made me squirm a bit :scared:.
> 
> I cannot wait to get my big huge freezer. I want some more exciting meat/bones!


i'd have given the mince  my two have had rather off meat before and seem to love it more


----------



## Dogless

This morning was a big bowl of chopped kidney, tonight will be beef bones.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Todays menu was beef mince and heart


----------



## sallygunes

today my 5 month staffy had his first taste of raw meat he had minced rabbit with a little kibble for his breakfast and for lunch kibble again with a raw egg i know the kibbles cheating but im trying to convert slowly more for myself than my little winston lol x
:confused1:

he seemed to enjoy both meals very much


----------



## suesdogs15

sallygunes said:


> today my 5 month staffy had his first taste of raw meat he had minced rabbit with a little kibble for his breakfast and for lunch kibble again with a raw egg i know the kibbles cheating but im trying to convert slowly more for myself than my little winston lol x
> :confused1:
> 
> he seemed to enjoy both meals very much


Have you read the beginning of this thread it has some really helpful information about starting feeding raw and it might help you feel more confident. I haven't been doing it for long so I am sure someone will be on later to advise better than me ,but I was advised to feed kibble or raw at one meal, as they are absorbed at different speeds . Also I learnt the hard way ie runny poo , don't introduce too many different meats at once ie feed chicken for a week then add something else if all is well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dogless

This morning was tripe, veg and a tin of sardines and dinner was half a chicken.


----------



## sallygunes

suesdogs15 said:


> Have you read the beginning of this thread it has some really helpful information about starting feeding raw and it might help you feel more confident. I haven't been doing it for long so I am sure someone will be on later to advise better than me ,but I was advised to feed kibble or raw at one meal, as they are absorbed at different speeds . Also I learnt the hard way ie runny poo , don't introduce too many different meats at once ie feed chicken for a week then add something else if all is well.:thumbsup:


thanks very much actually someone else said this to me and i think i got a bit confused will remember this in future tho x


----------



## Dogless

sallygunes said:


> thanks very much actually someone else said this to me and i think i got a bit confused will remember this in future tho x


These are good: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/154210-raw-feeding-diary.html


----------



## Lil Doglets

Just tripe today , was ment to be tripe and egg but ran out of eggs


----------



## BumbleFluff

I actually remembered to take a photo today 
This morning was just mince, same as every morning.
This evening was chicken carcass with a few wings 








She wont leave them in the bowl and eat one at a time, she takes them all out and scatters them around my bedroom rug and eats them one by one


----------



## SarahPlzX

Beef chunks for breakfast, and a nice crunchy chicken wing for dinner.

The only issue I've had at all with Raw feeding: Lily really does not enjoy offal. At all! She gives me this :scared: look when she sees a bit in her bowl and then just eats around it. I only give about 5-10g per meal for now, and was hoping to build it up...argh. Is this going to be a problem? 

She's eaten kidney and heart before (but cooked). Maybe it's the texture or something.


----------



## suesdogs15

SarahPlzX said:


> Beef chunks for breakfast, and a nice crunchy chicken wing for dinner.
> 
> The only issue I've had at all with Raw feeding: Lily really does not enjoy offal. At all! She gives me this :scared: look when she sees a bit in her bowl and then just eats around it. I only give about 5-10g per meal for now, and was hoping to build it up...argh. Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> She's eaten kidney and heart before (but cooked). Maybe it's the texture or something.


I have one dog that wouldn't eat lumps of tripe so I minced it up and added very small bits of it to beef mince, I gradually increased the amount of tripe. Eventually she had beef mince with very small lumps of tripe , now after several months she will now eat lumps of tripe normally without any mince. I think it is psychological, if they cant see it then it must be OK to eat it.Worked for mine and it was a bit of a pain but may be worth a try.:thumbsup:


----------



## SarahPlzX

suesdogs15 said:


> I have one dog that wouldn't eat lumps of tripe so I minced it up and added very small bits of it to beef mince, I gradually increased the amount of tripe. Eventually she had beef mince with very small lumps of tripe , now after several months she will now eat lumps of tripe normally without any mince. I think it is psychological, if they cant see it then it must be OK to eat it.Worked for mine and it was a bit of a pain but may be worth a try.:thumbsup:


I've tried to hide liver in chunks of meat before, but she's still not going anywhere near it! Maybe I'll try some tripe. She hasn't had any other than the tinned Butchers ones :closedeyes:.

She won't go near liver cake either...and I stunk my kitchen out making it for her too .


----------



## suesdogs15

SarahPlzX said:


> I've tried to hide liver in chunks of meat before, but she's still not going anywhere near it! Maybe I'll try some tripe. She hasn't had any other than the tinned Butchers ones :closedeyes:.
> 
> She won't go near liver cake either...and I stunk my kitchen out making it for her too .


Don't you just love them , you haven't smelt green tripe yet :lol:


----------



## SarahPlzX

Nope! I really am not looking forward to that day. The smell of raw chicken makes me gag. Blergh!!


----------



## pogo

SarahPlzX said:


> Beef chunks for breakfast, and a nice crunchy chicken wing for dinner.
> 
> The only issue I've had at all with Raw feeding: Lily really does not enjoy offal. At all! She gives me this :scared: look when she sees a bit in her bowl and then just eats around it. I only give about 5-10g per meal for now, and was hoping to build it up...argh. Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> She's eaten kidney and heart before (but cooked). Maybe it's the texture or something.


Try giving the offal still fully frozen thats what i do with the boys


----------



## SarahPlzX

Ooooh. I'll try that?! Maybe the texture wont bother her so much then? Thanks!


----------



## pogo

Yer it seems to be the texture that most dogs don't like, rather then the taste  works for most dogs to get it frozen


----------



## Lexiedhb

Yesterday- tripe and kidney for brekkie, pork ribs for tea
Today- Lamb mince and kidney for brekkie, chicken drumsticks for tea


----------



## Dogless

Liver day; so weekly liver allowance with some veg for brek.

Dinner will be beef bones.


----------



## toffee44

Very lazy pre packed tripe and beef (was on offer in my local feed store) with a chicken carcass.


----------



## peds

Lots of liver. The rest of the liver I'm about to snip into little strips and dry out in the oven overnight. Liver jerky training treats.

Baldric had half a frozen pig's heart to chew on when we were skiing today.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Chicken necks and liver today


----------



## Lexiedhb

SarahPlzX said:


> Ooooh. I'll try that?! Maybe the texture wont bother her so much then? Thanks!


I have to mince it really fine and mix with tripe seems to disguise the taste/texture of anything!! He wont eat it frozen either!!


----------



## pogo

Right i've been a rate let down with photos so heres a load of things the boys have had recently!

Today was beef and these random bones for tea:









And recently


----------



## Lexiedhb

Ohhhhh Harveys face in that second pic
"pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese mum!!"


----------



## Dogless

This morning was pet mince, then probiotic yoghurt and an egg this afternoon (losing weight again!) and dinner will be a big chunk of ox heart.


----------



## pogo

today was heart for breaky and chicken necks for tea


----------



## SarahPlzX

Pork mince for breakfast, ANOTHER chicken wing for dinner.  I'll have to start taking pictures of her eating it, it makes me cringe :w00t:.

Ordered my freezer today :biggrin5::biggrin5:, it's getting delivered tomorrow. Am now trying to source some nice new meats for her to try. Anyone know is The Dog Food Company deliver all over the country? Otherwise I;m gonna use Raw2Go  I'm in South Wales. 

Thanks  xx


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine had some sprats and a chunk of random lamb bone each  Charlie's was a bit of spine but Tammy's looked very strange! lol no idea what part it was  was like a rectangular shape with an oval hole in the middle but quite small and roundish with knobbly bits on either end but not like ribs .... and i really should've just taken a picture rather than rambling nonsense


----------



## Lil Doglets

SarahPlzX said:


> Pork mince for breakfast, ANOTHER chicken wing for dinner.  I'll have to start taking pictures of her eating it, it makes me cringe :w00t:.
> 
> Ordered my freezer today :biggrin5::biggrin5:, it's getting delivered tomorrow. Am now trying to source some nice new meats for her to try. Anyone know is The Dog Food Company deliver all over the country? Otherwise I;m gonna use Raw2Go  I'm in South Wales.
> 
> Thanks  xx


I think dog food co only delivers to south east england areas unfortunately, but i can vouch for Rawtogo that its really nice quality and the lady is very friendly and helpful!


----------



## SarahPlzX

Thank you, I did look on the website but my brain is switched off, and I must have missed the big about South East England.

Think I'll just place my order with Raw2Go tomorrow!  yay! I'm excited for her to have something other than chicken wings and random minces I find.


----------



## Clare7435

My lot have had lamb for breakfast and they're spoilt for choice for tea as i;ve just found a butchers who said he'll do me a wed order each week of a huge bag of chicken carcases lambs necks spine and ribs ox tongue heart and tail and all for 7 quid so I'm rather impressed as butchers like that are thin on the ground round here. Picked my first bag up this morning and there's lots of meat still on the chicken carcases so i think they can have some of that with some veg for tea


----------



## Lexiedhb

Salmon bits and bobs for brekkie
Lamb breast + bone for tea


----------



## Dogless

Stinky tripe and veg for brek and dinner will be half a chicken.


----------



## Kazastan

boring old tripe n' chicken carcass again!


----------



## BumbleFluff

Ray wings tonight 









(I have no idea what they are. All i know is that its fish.)


----------



## borderkp

suesdogs15 said:


> I have one dog that wouldn't eat lumps of tripe so I minced it up and added very small bits of it to beef mince, I gradually increased the amount of tripe. Eventually she had beef mince with very small lumps of tripe , now after several months she will now eat lumps of tripe normally without any mince. I think it is psychological, if they cant see it then it must be OK to eat it.Worked for mine and it was a bit of a pain but may be worth a try.:thumbsup:


sounds just like getting kids to eat veg lol


----------



## Lil Doglets

Turkey mince and kidney today


----------



## suesdogs15

borderkp said:


> sounds just like getting kids to eat veg lol


My son was easier ,he would ask me if the meat on his plate was chicken and I would say "YES" and he would eat it. It could have been beef, lamb , liver , kidney or any meat, he never noticed the colour :lol:


----------



## suesdogs15

Silly question I am sure but is ox tongue meat or offal? I was going to get some but wasn't sure. Does it cause loose stools like liver?


----------



## Lexiedhb

BumbleFluff said:


> Ray wings tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have no idea what they are. All i know is that its fish.)


Sting ray wings....... or skate as they are often known like you see at the aquarium- what you fed is their flappy wing bits
Chris Mole Charters - Skate Fishing Gallery


----------



## peds

A whole quail for breakfast, a kong stuffed with two aiguillettes de canard (the flap of meat you get under the breast on most birds) for when we were out, and a dinner of dry food and another duck fillet in a kong.


----------



## pogo

suesdogs15 said:


> Silly question I am sure but is ox tongue meat or offal? I was going to get some but wasn't sure. Does it cause loose stools like liver?


Tongue is classed as meat. Easy way of remembering what is classed as offal is 'any secreting organ' which means things like heart, lungs, tongue etc are classed as meat.


----------



## suesdogs15

pogo said:


> Tongue is classed as meat. Easy way of remembering what is classed as offal is 'any secreting organ' which means things like heart, lungs, tongue etc are classed as meat.


 Thanks ,I have just gone and bought one ,it was bigger than I imagined !! Apart from one of my dogs not being too keen on the rough side, it went down very well. I will defiantly be getting some more and quite cheap , I got two ox hearts and a tongue for £9, it all weighed about 6-7 kgs ,so a few meals there.


----------



## Dogless

Brek was pet mince, a tin of sardines, veg and an egg. Dinner was chicken necks.


----------



## toffee44

Beef and Tripe Mince and Sardines
Turkey Wing each


----------



## SarahPlzX

She's had *three* meals today! She's due for her sedation tomorrow, so she's got to be starved .

Breakfast was mince, lunch was an egg and dinner was a pork rib. She's only had 20g more than she should have, so I'm not feeling too guilty. I'm a bit obsessed with weighing her food :blush:.


----------



## suesdogs15

SarahPlzX said:


> She's had *three* meals today! She's due for her sedation tomorrow, so she's got to be starved .
> 
> Breakfast was mince, lunch was an egg and dinner was a pork rib. She's only had 20g more than she should have, so I'm not feeling too guilty. I'm a bit obsessed with weighing her food :blush:.


 I still weigh my three's food, I put what I think they should have and weigh it to check it and its always too much !! One day I will get it right. They are lurchers so a little extra food would soon show on them, you are supposed to see their ribs :lol:


----------



## Lexiedhb

Chicken wings and last nights left over veg for brekkie
trotter for tea


----------



## pogo

breaky was a lump of kidney and tea will be sardines and chicken necks


----------



## Dogless

Tripe and veg this morning; dinner will be chicken necks.

I got a load of free chicken carcasses from the butcher today too  instead of the £3 I normally pay for a 15kg box when they order extra in for me!


----------



## Lil Doglets

Don't think i put yesterdays , it was chicken necks , and today was beef mince with heart and liver 

Think i've finally got the amount right now as they both seem to be trimming up a bit  
I weighed them both yesterday and Charlie has lost about 100-150g which is quite alot for such small dogs  so she's now back to her nice lean, healthy weight.
As for Tammy well, i thought she looked slimmer but the scales didn't quite agree  but it could be that she has lost some fat but gained more muscle from the increased exercise cos i can definately feel her ribs n stuff better. shall stick to it though and hopefully see some more improvement


----------



## suesdogs15

Found a fresh looking and smelling rabbit today my first "road kill " I am all for a free meal or two. Was going to chop it up as one rabbit and three dogs doesn't work well !!!., it's freezing here today so decided to do it inside. What a big mistake, it must have had a million fleas :w00t:, well quite a few anyway. Out the door it went, and me being a fool ,out went I as well. I have skinned it and chucked the skin away. I told the rabbit off as I felt it was a waste :cryin:


----------



## SarahPlzX

No breakfast yesterday. Chicken and rice :nono: for dinner (I hate giving her rice, but she loves it!)

Today: sardines in tomato sauce for breakfast and chicken wing for dinner.

My order comes on Thursday! :w00t::w00t: So it wont be boring chicken wings and boring pork wings every dinner time!


----------



## peds

Whoops!

Over Christmas, I cooked a whole goose for some clients. When I bought it, I butchered it into two legs, a crown (both breasts, still on the ribcage, with the wings still on), and the backbone. I roasted the backbone with four chicken carcasses and made a stock, then braised the legs in that stock, then made the stock into damson gravy. The legs and the crown were then roasted together - pink breast and tender thighs. Lovely.

When I was butchering the bird I took the heart, gizzard and liver and wrapped them up to put in the freezer, thinking "I'll enjoy the liver on toast and the heart and gizzard braised in beer with some mash", then promptly forgot about them.

Today, I got in from walking Baldric up in the forest and made him sit in his dinner corner. I grabbed and unwrapped a pig's heart from the freezer, lay out his towel and put the heart on it. "Okay," I said, and Baldric launched himself at it, then danced around it for thirty seconds with joy. I made myself a coffee and turned on the laptop. I look closer at the lump of meat that Baldric is gnawing on... looks suspiciously like heart, liver and gizzard. I picked the wrong parcel out of the freezer.

Hope the dog is enjoying them as much as I intended to!


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was kidney, veg and yoghurt, dinner was some pork with bone in (not sure which bit....).


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince and veg this morning; yoghurt and chicken carcasses this afternoon.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Beef chunks (apparently!)

What do you reckon this is? Tongue??


----------



## kate_7590

foxyrockmeister said:


> Beef chunks (apparently!)
> 
> What do you reckon this is? Tongue??


Oh how weird!
Sorry Iv never fed raw [but having my first delivery tuesday ] so have no idea what it is.

Is that beef chunks from DAF?


----------



## foxyrockmeister

kate_7590 said:


> Oh how weird!
> Sorry Iv never fed raw [but having my first delivery tuesday ] so have no idea what it is.
> 
> Is that beef chunks from DAF?


No it's the Prize Choice ones bought from [email protected] Sometimes they're just big meaty chunks (often looks good enough to throw in the frying pan and serve up for my dinner with a portion of chips and onion rings!) but quite often there are these strange spikey pieces, which I can only imagine must be the back of a tongue or something. Whatever it is, the pupsters certainly enjoy it!!!

Good luck with the changeover to RAW, best thing I did for my two and I love it!


----------



## suesdogs15

foxyrockmeister said:


> Beef chunks (apparently!)
> 
> What do you reckon this is? Tongue??


It looks like the tongue I got for mine the other day but the "spikes" are a bit bigger so may not be cow tongue, the meat is exactly the same. Mine love it and it is so meaty, no waste and cheap


----------



## Lil Doglets

SarahPlzX said:


> My order comes on Thursday! :w00t::w00t: So it wont be boring chicken wings and boring pork wings every dinner time!


Pork wings! Does this mean we can't use the 'when pigs can fly' phrase anymore?  :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Must get mine some of those pork wings, they sound great!

Breakfast this morning was minced beef and beef liver

Dinner tonight will be lambs hearts and chicken necks mmmmmmm


----------



## Lexiedhb

Chicken wings for brekkie
lamb mince for tea I think


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine had some pork meat and liver today


----------



## Dogless

Weekly liver day today so a nice bowl of liver for brek with veg; lamb bits and chicken quarters for dinner.


----------



## Dogless

Nothing .


----------



## smokey11

chicken wings and mashed veggies for dinner


----------



## Clare7435

foxyrockmeister said:


> Beef chunks (apparently!)
> 
> What do you reckon this is? Tongue??


That's the cheek/gum area of the moo cow....disgusting to look at isn't it....but the pooches love it  
Mine have had ox heart and beef chunks this morn and are now sleeping it off between the occasional smelly bottom burp


----------



## Lil Doglets

Last night they had turkey necks and sprats, today is the rest of the turkey necks since they was 2 meals worth and some offal mix


----------



## toffee44

Teals yesterday Chicken Drum, Skin from my dinner, liver (he had a trotter and 450g of tripe in the morning) The other two had 500g of tripe+trotter Am and 500g tripe+ liver PM with a chicken carcass.










Tonights This morning they had 500g chicken chunks this morning. Here is more chicken chunks and table scraps (actually a lot as the lamb was rubbish and me and OH barely ate much of it) They had a beef rib each at lunch time to keep them occupied in their crates.


----------



## pogo

beef for breaky and lamb spines for tea


----------



## dee o gee

Not today's dinner, think it was Monday's dinner. Got a lovely salmon head today so that shall be an interesting video!

Charlie and his chicken - YouTube


----------



## Dogless

Tripe and veg for brek, chicken necks for dinner.


----------



## SLB

A cow hoof with Chicken mince inside..will take pictures later.


----------



## Lil Doglets

SLB said:


> A cow hoof with Chicken mince inside..will take pictures later.


Oh snap! mine had stuffed hooves too but with lamb mince in


----------



## peds

Rendered foie gras.

The last of the foie gras left over from Christmas got turned into canapes for a friend's housewarming party yesterday, on fresh baguette with cornichons and crunchy salt. The trimmings and the congealed blocks of fat were completely rendered in a 100oC oven. The liquid fat was mixed with an equal quantity of melted butter and salt, and tossed through hot fresh popcorn, which I am now eating. The shrivelled morcels that were left were tossed through a bowl of kibble, making the whole thing much more delicious than it otherwise would be.


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was tripe, spleen and lung - with natural yoghurt, nice!  Dinner was pig tails.


----------



## terencesmum

Breakfast was chicken wings, and tea was a mix of chicken hearts and gizzards and an egg, but Terence didn't fancy it. Normally, one of his favourites. Hmmm...


----------



## Lexiedhb

Breakfast was tripe and kidney
Dinner was a bit of a mixed bag- rabbit mince, steak from the bargain bin and a chicken drumstick


----------



## catz4m8z

turkey necks and liver for tea for my lot.


Im still having trouble finding any scissors or knives that will cut through the big chunks of meat and tripe though. Going to try them again with chicken wings, although I might have to take a hammer to them and cut them into pieces (last time Adam took about 40 mins to eat the top third of a wing then gave up!!)


----------



## suesdogs15

catz4m8z said:


> turkey necks and liver for tea for my lot.
> 
> Im still having trouble finding any scissors or knives that will cut through the big chunks of meat and tripe though. Going to try them again with chicken wings, although I might have to take a hammer to them and cut them into pieces (last time Adam took about 40 mins to eat the top third of a wing then gave up!!)


Have you tried Tesco ,I got a pair of poultry scissors / large scissors the other day and they cut tripe, chicken carcass, meat with no problems


----------



## sallygunes

catz4m8z said:


> turkey necks and liver for tea for my lot.
> 
> Im still having trouble finding any scissors or knives that will cut through the big chunks of meat and tripe though. Going to try them again with chicken wings, although I might have to take a hammer to them and cut them into pieces (last time Adam took about 40 mins to eat the top third of a wing then gave up!!)


try looking for the meat scissors from a good chef ware suppliers you can find lots online a bit pricey but so worth it


----------



## Lil Doglets

catz4m8z said:


> turkey necks and liver for tea for my lot.
> 
> Im still having trouble finding any scissors or knives that will cut through the big chunks of meat and tripe though. Going to try them again with chicken wings, although I might have to take a hammer to them and cut them into pieces (last time Adam took about 40 mins to eat the top third of a wing then gave up!!)


I got some basic kitchen scissors from tesco for like £1.50 or something lol and they cut through meat fine! even big chunks of tripe and some chicken bones. i actually only got them as my old poultry shears broke and i had 3 months worth of raw food order arriving the next day so needed something!   but they have turned out to be really good :thumbup:

For tougher bones it's cleaver and hammer time lol


----------



## peds

I use the cleaver for pretty much every job, and the flat end of an axe for crushing and splitting bigger bones.

Today's food - gizzards.


----------



## SLB

Didn't want to start a new thread up just for what I am about to ask, but is anyone near enough to take 12 mince (tripe and chicken) filled hooves off my hands.. 

There' nothing wrong with them but Louie doesn't seem to be getting on with them, he's thrown the last two he had up, but only bits of the hoof, as there isn't too much filling in them he eats the hoof too - and it helps clean his teeth, but he's not got the hang of it and is throwing bits of it up the next morning.. 

So they're going to anyone who can come pick them up. There are 2 -3 chicken minced filled ones and the rest are tripe. 

Exchanges for chicken caracasses are welcome too 

EDIT: They've gone


----------



## Lil Doglets

Chicken necks and liver today


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince and veg for brek and chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## SixStar

Pet mince for brekkie here too - and a lamb bone, and they're just about to have sprats, whitefish and prawns for tea


----------



## Lil Doglets

What exactly is 'pet mince'?? lol


----------



## suesdogs15

Lil Doglets said:


> What exactly is 'pet mince'?? lol


It's peoples pets minced  My butcher puts in meat that is off cuts or from less savoury bits that he couldn't add to human mince.


----------



## Lil Doglets

suesdogs15 said:


> It's peoples pets minced  My butcher puts in meat that is off cuts or from less savoury bits that he couldn't add to human mince.


I see, thats what i thought but wanted to check  the name does kind of imply it's made from peoples pets though :lol:  Infact i'm sure i read somewhere that some pet foods actually did contain peoples euthanized pets!


----------



## Dogless

Lil Doglets said:


> I see, thats what i thought but wanted to check  the name does kind of imply it's made from peoples pets though :lol:  Infact i'm sure i read somewhere that some pet foods actually did contain peoples euthanized pets!


Definitely no pets in the mince I get; just butcher's scraps!!

Brek was kidney and veg and dinner was chicken carcasses.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Duck wing and a sprat each


----------



## SarahPlzX

Chicken mince for breakfast, lamb bones for dinner!

My DAF order came, and I am THRILLED! YAY! Did have a slight panick trying to fit 20kg of food in a small freezer, but it worked.


----------



## terencesmum

Terence has decided to go all weird and awkward on me today, so his meals have gone a bit funny.
Breakfast was supposed to be 2 sardines, but he hadn't finished his lamb bones from last night (maybe, I stuffed him too full with hot dogs during training ), so he had that and half a sardine. Then he had another sardine at lunchtime. And then he had 4 lamb kidneys for tea. There is half a sardine left.


----------



## Kc Mac

Ok delayed as usual but Buddy's dinner last nite was lambs heart, 2 chicken wings, handful tripe nuggets and a bone


----------



## Dogless

Brek was beef mince, veg and an egg. Dinner will be a big chunk of ox heart.


----------



## terencesmum

Terence's breakfast was half a sardine from yesterday, a fresh sardine and an egg. Tea will be minced tripe and maybe another egg. (He really likes eggs )


----------



## Lil Doglets

Tripe and egg today, was quite funny while i was preparing it, my mum was there and said 
'ewww what's that?' 
me - 'tripe'
her - 'ohh is that some kind of fish?' looking intently
me - 'it's a cows stomach'
her - 'OH ERGH!' jumping backwards :lol: 'Thats disgusting! whats all that manky green stuff?! how can you touch that!'


----------



## SarahPlzX

Chunk of liver for breakfast (seems the little sod changed her mind about not liking it ) duck wing for dinner.

Nobody warned me of HORRIFIC stench of chicken necks . Much, much, MUCH worse than defrosted green tripe (which smelled like a farm ).


----------



## pogo

chicken necks don't smell of anything?


----------



## cinnamontoast

2 serious types at the yard today, getting rid of the pigeons. I took lots!


----------



## catz4m8z

cinammontoast said:


> 2 serious types at the yard today, getting rid of the pigeons. I took lots!


nice one! You cant beat free dog food!LOL

I forgot to defrost anything for the pooches today so its time to raid the kitchen cupboards!!
Tinned mackerel, boiled egg and 3 pieces of cooked pasta each ('cept Hannah coz she is soooo huge she gets 5 whole pieces of pasta!!)


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Well I decided to let mine have the kippers I bought myself for breakie for their tea tonight.

Well was dishing them up and thought yummy- so they only had one each instead of 2- so I have 2 tomorrow.  

So at les restaurant de Shirleeee

They had:

Smoked fillet de kippper
I egg avec tumeric
Followed by 
le apple


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced beef and liver for breakfast, lamb hearts and chicken necks (which didn't smell at all!!!) for dinner.

Tomorrow's breakfast is supposed to be tripe and sardines but just realised we're out of sardines so I maybe sacrificing some of my yummy mackerel for them instead!


----------



## Barkie

I had planned on trout for her tea but I didn't hold much hope with it raw. 

So she's been giving two fins of a raw trout on the floor a wide berth, carefully squeezing up to the wall to get round behind them, only to find out they aren't herdable, then sidled past again and hid behind the chair for a mo peering out at them looking puzzled while she figured out if these funny things were edible or not. In the end she decided not dangerous and not edible so she's had some cooked trout hand fed and then tackled the skins in the bowl.


----------



## SarahPlzX

pogo said:


> chicken necks don't smell of anything?


I think it's just raw chicken in general I cannot tolerate the smell of :huh:. My mum and sister couldn't smell anything when I defrosted some earlier. Just me then?! I swear, I am not mental :blush:.

She had a whole sardine for breakfast, which took her ages to eat as she wasn't *quite* sure what it was . Chicken necks and an egg yolk for dinner.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Pork ribs for brekkie
Tripe mince and liver for tea


----------



## peds

An old beef shin bone with bovril drizzled into it.


----------



## Halifu

Lamb & tripe with egg for breakfast, chicken and some veg for dinner.


----------



## toffee44

Chicken carcass and back (with kidneys and liver)

Tripe


Yesterday 

Turkey neck

Sardines and kidney

And a couple of beef ribs to keep them quiet so I could sleep for a night.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine had pork ribs and liver yesterday, today is chicken necks and a sprat each


----------



## SLB

It's Tuesday so whole rabbit for Louie


----------



## catz4m8z

SLB said:


> It's Tuesday so whole rabbit for Louie


That would be the same size as 2 of my dogs!!LOL
Today is turkey neck chunks and tripe..

(hopefully hannah doesnt bolt her food again......and doesnt throw up vertebrae on my bedroom floor during the night!)


----------



## Kivasmum

my first raw order comes next monday!! :w00t: cant wait to join in


----------



## SarahPlzX

Chunk of liver for breakfast and a chunk of lamb spine for dinner .


----------



## pogo

SarahPlzX said:


> I think it's just raw chicken in general I cannot tolerate the smell of :huh:. My mum and sister couldn't smell anything when I defrosted some earlier. Just me then?! I swear, I am not mental :blush:.
> 
> She had a whole sardine for breakfast, which took her ages to eat as she wasn't *quite* sure what it was . Chicken necks and an egg yolk for dinner.


I think you might be just a little strange then


----------



## Dogless

Liver for brek and chicken necks for dinner.


----------



## lucylastic

Tripe for breakfast.
Natures Menu lamb nuggets and a small lamb shank for tea.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Tripe for breakfast

Sardines for a mid morning snack

Beef chunks for dinner


----------



## LexiLou2

Mince for brekkie and chicken carcusses for tea.

Had my DAF order delivered today.....so sad how excited I get.

Now two very very full freezers and two very very happy pups.


----------



## terencesmum

Breakfast was 2 chicken drumsticks and dinner was liver.


----------



## catz4m8z

LexiLou2 said:


> Now two very very full freezers and two very very happy pups.


I had my delivery today too!:w00t:
My freezer is full to bursting, in fact its so full that I cant pull the drawers out without also pulling the plastic trim off of the shelf!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was minced white fish and a whole egg.

Here it is!!!










Dinner was chicken wings.

Here it is!!!










and just in case that's not enough excitement for you here is a video of the picklists chomping their dinner CRUNCH CRUNCH:


----------



## Dogless

Brek was tripe and veg, an egg for a snack and oxtail for dinner.


----------



## SarahPlzX

Tripe and egg white for breakfast, sardines in tomato sauce for dinner.


----------



## peds

Two-thirds of a baguette, the little bugger


----------



## pogo

tripe for breaky and chicken necks with pigs skin for tea


----------



## Halifu

Breaky-
Chicken carcasses 
Midday snack-
Slithers of liver (trying to slowly up the amounts)they think it's yummy
But it comes out a bit runny.
Eve meal-
Chicken carcas and some lambs heart with some excess veg.


----------



## Halifu

:tongue_smilie:Yum


----------



## Halifu

SLB said:


> It's Tuesday so whole rabbit for Louie


:tongue_smilie:Yummy thats our two's fav meal


----------



## Dogless

Big lump of ox heart for brek; chicken necks for dinner.


----------



## catz4m8z

First day all raw today!
Breaky- lamb mince
snack- dried deer sinew
Supper- beef chunks and tripe.

Then Im going to ruin it all with their bedtime gravy bone!LOL (but everybody needs a little bit of junk food in their diet, dont they??)


----------



## Dogless

catz4m8z said:


> First day all raw today!
> Breaky- lamb mince
> snack- dried deer sinew
> Supper- beef chunks and tripe.
> 
> Then Im going to ruin it all with their bedtime gravy bone!LOL (but everybody needs a little bit of junk food in their diet, dont they??)


Hope it's gone down well .


----------



## catz4m8z

Dogless said:


> Hope it's gone down well .


well, if I dont count the turkey vertebrae that got thrown up on my bedroom rug the other night....its going great!!LOL


----------



## Dogless

catz4m8z said:


> well, if I dont count the turkey vertebrae that got thrown up on my bedroom rug the other night....its going great!!LOL


I got some bone from oxtail that was consumed too eagerly on my hall carpet in the early hours of this morning. Thing is, before I had cleaned it so thoroughly you wouldn't have seen a stain after I had scrubbed it.....but now it is pristine you can  :nonod:.


----------



## Halifu

look what weve found:001_tt1:
[url=http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/showimage.php?i=13344


----------



## toffee44

Oxtail thats far too good for the dogs!!! Thats people food in this house!!

Today they had 500g mince and a cows foot that they still havent finished after an hour of munching, my house is very quiet


----------



## Dogless

toffee44 said:


> Oxtail thats far too good for the dogs!!! Thats people food in this house!!
> 
> Today they had 500g mince and a cows foot that they still havent finished after an hour of munching, my house is very quiet


I like it too but get it fairly cheaply from the butcher so Kilo gets some .


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine had a nice big lump of lamb spine with ribs on each  and they'll have a sprat each later for their bedtime snack! 
I really need to get more batteries for the camera lol been ages since i put any pics


----------



## ballybee

Yay i'm back(for now)

OH shot a deer today, he gave half to his shooting buddy as it was on his land so i've not got a lot of raw but it'll do for now.

For dinner tonight Tummel had half a heart, a kidney, some liver and some leftover mash...breakfast tomorrow is a portion of rib/spine


----------



## peds

Phwoar, lucky Tummel...

A pig's heart. Freezer is now empty, have to restock.


----------



## ballybee

Lol lucky Tummel indeed!!! Venison and rabbit are his 2 favourite meats and they just so happen to be what my OH goes shooting for most of the time 

Tummels breakfast was ribs and spine....took him 25 minutes to eat it and I'll put a picture up later as I'm on my iPod at the moment


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Yesterday's breakfast was tripe and kidney, dinner was chicken necks

Today's breakfast was minced lamb, liver and last night's leftover spag bol! Dinner will be beef chunks


----------



## ballybee

Here's Tummel with breakfast


----------



## Halifu

Lucky boy:smile5:


----------



## Halifu

Yesterday we had tripe and lamb
Today we've had chic carcass for breaky with some liver +heart
Weve got Fresh whole mackerel for lunch
Then chicken and kidney will be our tea:smile5:


----------



## Dogless

White fish and mackerel with veg for brek; probiotic yoghurt for a snack; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Enzo Mansell

Hi 
I just joined this forum today and I am enjoying reading this thread, maybe somebody could explain (in simple terms) how to add photos to my posts.
Both my dogs have been raw fed since they were a few months old they are almost 3 now. 
Glad I am not the only person who gets excited ploughing through bags of raw bones and other animal body parts . lol

Breakfast was bio yoghurt and cottage cheese
midday snack was lamb ribs
dinner tonight was lamb heart, lambs liver,beef chunks and tripe lumps


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Already this morning the pups have had: Minced Beef and Tripe, a whole egg each, 1 and half egg shells each (from our brekkie), Last night's left over rice, and a cup of tea!!

Dinner tonight is Chicken wings.


----------



## Halifu

Today we had lamb & tripe for breaky with left over veg.
For supper we got chicken portions with bone in
No liver or heart tonight as we're still getting used to it.


----------



## catz4m8z

today the ratdogs are having
breaky- lamb mince
snack- pizzle stick
supper- turkey necks, tripe and liver

and the obligatory bedtime gravy bone of course!!


----------



## shamykebab

No brekkie (left home super early, I'm a bad owner and forgot ), half a chicken sandwich each as a midday snack (to make up for no breakfast), and now they're wolfing down kibble and raw eggs.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Enzo Mansell said:


> Hi
> I just joined this forum today and I am enjoying reading this thread, maybe somebody could explain (in simple terms) how to add photos to my posts.
> Both my dogs have been raw fed since they were a few months old they are almost 3 now.
> Glad I am not the only person who gets excited ploughing through bags of raw bones and other animal body parts . lol
> 
> Breakfast was bio yoghurt and cottage cheese
> midday snack was lamb ribs
> dinner tonight was lamb heart, lambs liver,beef chunks and tripe lumps


Welcome  and indeed you are not alone , i get weirdly excited about their raw food too lol and i'm a vegetarian!  

As for the photos you can either upload them to a site like photobucket and then copy - paste the URL link (usually somewhere on the page where your photo is) into your message, or if you scroll down a bit in the reply page theres a section 'additional options' and a button 'manage attachments' in there you can select pictures from your pc that you want to upload. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine are munching away on hooves stuffed with frozen lamb mince  
Just wanted to say aswell that them hooves are great for small dogs! i can fit their whole dinner's worth of mince inside and as they only eat a small amount of the hoof each time this is now the third time of reusing the same ones! and can still get several more uses out of them after today too


----------



## Dogless

Bowl of tripe with some veg for brek; egg as a snack; chicken necks for dinner.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- turkey mince
supper- beef cheek and chicken wing!


----------



## LexiLou2

Breakfast - tripe
Tea - white fish

Smelly food day for us today!!!


----------



## pogo

Today was beef for breaky and (recycled photo  ) bones for tea


----------



## Dogless

Ox heart and veg for breakfast, probiotic yoghurt as a snack, chicken necks for dinner.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Tripe, ox heart and an egg each today  
Went to good ol Morrisons earlier and got some goodies  a whole load of lamb spine pieces and also a big rack of meaty lamb ribs for only 44p!!  
and also some ox heart, lamb kidney and pigs liver and some cheap fish too, sprats, sardines and some other weird fish that i can't remember the name of :lol:


----------



## SarahPlzX

Tripe for breakfast with a bit of probiotic yoghurt, and a chicken wing for dinner (with a bit of left over gravy from dinner...naughty Sarah!). :O


----------



## toffee44

Have had a big walk today with about 5 chicken wings each for super recalls.

Dinner just now was Turkey necks, 3 chicken wings each and some carcass I defrosted and just found in the fridge, some disgusting peas from iceland (ergh vile things they were), and some out of date yoghurt and a dollop of last nights mash each. Bit of a scrappy dinner lol.


----------



## toffee44

I have just got them a ox heart each out to defrost.........might have to slice the buggers in half and get 2 days dinner each out of them....last time it made them a bit loose.


----------



## Halifu

Chicken carcass and liver for breakfast
Some left over mums yummy fish pie for lunch
Shoulder of Lamb and some left over veg for tea


----------



## Goldstar

1 chicken wing, ox liver and pig heart today


----------



## Dogless

It's liver day today so a week's worth of liver for brek; dinner will be chicken carcasses and veg.


----------



## Halifu

pogo said:


> Today was beef for breaky and (recycled photo  ) bones for tea


Lucky boys :smile5:


----------



## Rache

Morning. This is what mine had this morning. 
Duck raw to go
Rabbit raw to go
Small slice of liver 
1 egg split between 4. One of my chi's dosent tolerate egg to well so she just gets the above :smile5:










Tonight they will all have 1/4 of a chicken wing each :smile5:


----------



## Kc Mac

Last night Buddy had duck wings, chicken necks, kidney and liver 

Kc had some Fish4dogs small bite and half tray of Fishy Naturediet 


I am really pleased this thread is still going . Very informative and I gets some good ideas from here


----------



## SarahPlzX

Offal mince for breakfast, chicken necks for dinner. Just realised I've only deforsted 120g of food! ARGH! ...so she'll possibly get an egg with probiotic yohurt before bed.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced beef and liver for breakfast today and chicken necks and lamb hearts for dinner (which they are ALREADY pestering me for!!)


----------



## Halifu

Today we had lamb and tripe for breakfast
Raw egg each for a snack at mid day 
And tripe for our t with some left overs
Plus our obligatory treats throughout the day when we're training


----------



## Lexiedhb

Rabbit mince and tripe for brekkie- some form of lamb bones for tea (thank you Mr morrison)

Stupidly excited at having down my first dog food company order!!


----------



## shamykebab

No brekkie again this morning, but a whole chicken carcass each this evening. Bit concerned as to how quickly my youngest swallowed hers though!


----------



## Leanne77

Flynn had some slabs of beef for breakfast which my Dad didnt want, the collies had minced something or other, possibly beef and liver. For tea they had cooked veg and sliced raw sardines. They are very fussy with fresh fish so I normally blanch it a little but tonight I discovered they will eat it raw if I slice it into thin bits


----------



## sallygunes

my staffy is on a mix of raw and dry at the moment till he gets used to it so yesterday he had a chicken leg for breakfast and orijen for tea and today it was orijen for breakfast and some heart , lambs liver and a chicken drumstick for tea


----------



## Rache

Mine just had raw to go rabbit this morning and tonight will be r2g rabbit with liver kidney and raw egg. Yummy!










* edited to add tonight's pic. Added a bit of egg shell to. That's the first time I've offered the shell, one ate it all the other ate round it lol *


----------



## Kivasmum

Breakfast this morning was chicken mince and a dollop of natural yoghurt


----------



## sallygunes

today winston had handful of minced beef a chicken drumstick and a meaty bone from the butchers for breakfast 

and because he seems to be going so well with the raw im going to try him with a raw meal for tea as well


----------



## Dogless

Breakfast was tripe and veg; dinner will be chicken necks.


----------



## peds

Rice, bonito, nori, chicken fat


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was tripe and sardines, dinner will be beef chunks


----------



## SarahPlzX

Tripe and yoghurt for breakfast and chicken necks will be for dinner


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- turkey mince
supper- beef cheek and tripe.


I need more variety in their diet though I think. Off to the butchers tomorrow...organ shopping!!:w00t:


----------



## lucylastic

Chicken carcass, a few natures menu beef nuggets and an egg.


----------



## Halifu

Chicken carcass and liver for breaky
Sardines at miday
Meaty lamb bones and some heart for supper.


----------



## Goldstar

2 small chicken wings and a little bit of minced tripe ..... she's tiny so only has about 120g of food per day


----------



## Lil Doglets

I tried mine out with some raw sardines for the first time today, they've had tinned ones loads but never raw, (they didn't have the heads on though unfortunately) but they loved them!  Tammy was a little bit hesitant at first but once she got going she scoffed it down :thumbup1: and Charlie did her usual response of 'eat it as fast as possible whatever the hell it is' :lol:


----------



## toffee44

Mince AM

Turkey Necks and tin of sardines in tom sauce (should see Busters face he gets it everywhere)


----------



## Rache

Raw 2 go duck this morning.

Tonight will be r2g meaty mince, liver kidney and a chicken wing tip, will get pic later :smile5:

Gave the chicken wing tip at lunch.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Butchers pet mince which had ALL sorts in it for brekkie
Chicken drumsticks for tea

Dog food company order comes tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sallygunes

breakfast today was beef mince ,heart and lambs liver followed a couple of hours later by a meaty pork bone


----------



## Dogless

White fish and sardines in tomato sauce, ox tail, egg, yoghurt for dinner later.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- Applaws ham and chicken tinned food (coz variety is the spice of life!!)
supper- chicken wings and beef chunks.


----------



## Halifu

Lamb & tripe for breaky,
Half banana each for mid day,
Fresh lamb meaty bone from friendly butcher we've just found
And some lambs heart for supper yumm


----------



## shamykebab

Variation on a theme here. Yesterday was lamb mince, lamb livers and an extra raw egg for skinny dog. Today was lamb neck, lamb heart (two hearts for skinny dog) and a raw egg each.

Just tripe and kibble now for the rest of the week.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was chicken necks and offal mix mince


----------



## kate_7590

Chicken mince for breakfast and chicken legs for dinner


----------



## Goldstar

Today was chopped pig heart and ox liver


----------



## SarahPlzX

Turkey mince for breakfast and chicken necks, kidney and yohurt for dinner.


She was sick after being wormed this morning and didn't eat dinner lastnight, so I gave her a bit extra.


----------



## pogo

Today was beef for breaky and pork bones for tea.

My order from DAF comes on tuesday yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb

White fish and pilchards in tom sauce for brekkie

Something exciting for tea as dog food company order comes today


----------



## Halifu

Lamb & tripe with some heart for breaky 
Chicken carcass and a bit more tripe for supper


----------



## Goldstar

Very meaty half of chicken back today 

Whenever we buy whole chickens I get my OH to take the back and wings off for Lucky :thumbup:


----------



## Rache

This was tonight's offering. They has a tiny bit of raw to go meaty mince, small piece of liver and a piece of bone in chicken leg


----------



## Dogless

Brek was tripe and veg; dinner was chicken necks.


----------



## Rache

Dogless said:


> Brek was tripe and veg; dinner was chicken necks.


R2g was out of duck necks last time I ordered. They are so much easier than chopping up chicken legs! We miss them :frown:


----------



## Lil Doglets

Rache said:


> This was tonight's offering. They has a tiny bit of raw to go meaty mince, small piece of liver and a piece of bone in chicken leg


Yay someone else that has teeny tiny portions too  I felt so alone with all these mahoosive dogs everyone else raw feeds hehe

Today was a nice chunk of turkey neck each


----------



## Lexiedhb

Dear Lord above the raw order arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No one told me I would need to become a butcher!! Entire lamb rib cages!!!- Dex thinks it is xmas and wont leave me alone, minces look really good too but the tripe stinks frozen so god knows what the stench will be when defrosted!!

Chicken necks- WHAT A GENIUS DOG FOOD

Sadly, or luckily actually they were out of whole bunny- as apart from just chucking it outside in this freezing weather I have NO where to store it


----------



## Staffx

Lexiedhb said:


> Dear Lord above the raw order arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No one told me I would need to become a butcher!! Entire lamb rib cages!!!- Dex thinks it is xmas and wont leave me alone, minces look really good too but the tripe stinks frozen so god knows what the stench will be when defrosted!!
> 
> Chicken necks- WHAT A GENIUS DOG FOOD
> 
> Sadly, or luckily actually they were out of whole bunny- as apart from just chucking it outside in this freezing weather I have NO where to store it


Just got my order too!

I luckily have enough space I think, not quite sure as the tripe hasn't been put away (as it need to defrost so I can portion it, which is quite challenging in this whether as nowhere is really that warm that is apropriate to defrost tripe).

I also got lamb cages (suppose to be beef shanks but there was a mix up) how are you going about portioning them?


----------



## peds

Quarter of a rabbit, some shreds of beef flesh and liver, and something he found in the woods. Not sure what.


----------



## Rache

Lil Doglets said:


> Yay someone else that has teeny tiny portions too  I felt so alone with all these mahoosive dogs everyone else raw feeds hehe
> 
> Today was a nice chunk of turkey neck each


Mine all have 1.4 oz each meal which seems such a tiny amount I feel mean giving them it! But none of them are underweight so it must be about right  I think a chicken carcass would be as big of one of my chis!


----------



## Lexiedhb

Staffx said:


> Just got my order too!
> 
> I luckily have enough space I think, not quite sure as the tripe hasn't been put away (as it need to defrost so I can portion it, which is quite challenging in this whether as nowhere is really that warm that is apropriate to defrost tripe).
> 
> I also got lamb cages (suppose to be beef shanks but there was a mix up) how are you going about portioning them?


i bashed then in half with a very big knife. He can have half one every so often!


----------



## babycham2002

duck wing for mini pup


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast today was minced chicken, tripe and pigs kidney

Dinner was chicken necks and lots of em!


----------



## bearcub

Breakfast was a chicken quarter, dinner was chicken meat, veg and an egg


----------



## LexiLou2

Breakfast lamb mince and veg tea was tripe and an egg.


----------



## sallygunes

breakfast was a chicken leg and tea was tripe mince and a pigs ear lol that isnt raw but he loves em


----------



## dee o gee

Few different days here, mackeral fillets (or whatever their called without the heads, tails and guts), quail spine and sternum and a fish head (bonus points for whoever can tell me the name of the fish :thumbup.


----------



## pogo

Halifu said:


> Lucky boys :smile5:





dee o gee said:


> Few different days here, mackeral fillets (or whatever their called without the heads, tails and guts), quail spine and sternum and a fish head (bonus points for whoever can tell me the name of the fish :thumbup.


Salmon head?


----------



## suesdogs15

pogo said:


> Salmon head?


Looks too small for a salmon ? trout maybe don't suppose the dog will care


----------



## SLB

Today (as we haven't joined in for a while) we have this for dinner. I would show pictures of them eating but I have to go out to work the minute I put it down for them..

Louie has Beef and Heart with freeflow tripe (prize choice) to bulk it out a little..









Sadie has Prize choice Beef (being as she is smaller and the blocks I have are too much for her and 12 for £8.80 isn't bad) 









Oh it's still all frozen at the minute :lol:


----------



## Halifu

dee o gee said:


> Few different days here, mackeral fillets (or whatever their called without the heads, tails and guts), quail spine and sternum and a fish head (bonus points for whoever can tell me the name of the fish :thumbup.


That looks like a rainbow trout's head if my eyes do not deceive me !
Today's delights : tripe lamb + egg for breaky and chicken carcasses with some table scraps for supper.
Just put in our next order at dog food co yippeee


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine had the rest of the turkey necks from yesterday chopped up, some lamb mince and a bit of liver and kidney as i was preparing a fresh lot to freeze


----------



## Dogless

Big bowl of kidney for brek; chicken carcasses and veg for dinner.


----------



## Lisaj

Lamb ribs here.


----------



## bearcub

Tripe and an egg for breakfast
Chicken quarters for dinner 

Anyone else dislike feeding chicken carcass? I've been avoiding feeding chicken carcass for nearly a month now  and have been feeding necks and quarters instead.


----------



## lucylastic

I get more chicken carcasses from my butcher than I can use, so I do use them a lot and Lucy seems to really enjoy them.


----------



## dee o gee

pogo said:


> Salmon head?


I have a salmon head and it looks nothing like it. This is small, about 100g and the size of a small fist.



suesdogs15 said:


> Looks too small for a salmon ? trout maybe don't suppose the dog will care


Trout is what I was thinking it was. He wasn't too gone on it, think it was too much effort for him, he ate about half of it and then got bored and decided to start rolling in it and carrying it around the garden. 



Halifu said:


> That looks like a rainbow trout's head if my eyes do not deceive me !


Some variety of trout is what I'm thinking, googled rainbow trout and it does look a lot like it.


----------



## pogo

dee o gee said:


> I have a salmon head and it looks nothing like it. This is small, about 100g and the size of a small fist.
> 
> Trout is what I was thinking it was. He wasn't too gone on it, think it was too much effort for him, he ate about half of it and then got bored and decided to start rolling in it and carrying it around the garden.
> 
> Some variety of trout is what I'm thinking, googled rainbow trout and it does look a lot like it.


photo was abit deceiving it looks alot bigger


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- lamb mince
Supper- chicken wing, beef cheek and liver.

Adam hoovered his liver up straight away unlike the girls who left it till last. In fact Heidi shook her bit of liver off of her wing tip and it hit the cabinet and slid all the way down!! Lovely...
and Adam took 4 times as long to eat as the girls (as usual), he finds one third of a chicken wing so much effort to get through. Bless him!!


----------



## dee o gee

dee o gee said:


> Trout is what I was thinking it was. He wasn't too gone on it, think it was too much effort for him, he ate about half of it and then got bored and decided to start rolling in it and carrying it around the garden.





pogo said:


> photo was abit deceiving it looks alot bigger


What did he go and do straight after I posted this? I go downstairs to find him in the garden munching away on what was left of the head, ah well that solved the mystery of where the fish head went to! :scared: I knew where he left it and brought him inside, mum let him out unsupervised later on and when I went to go look for the head it had gone missing with no trace of a hole where he'd even buried it. I presumed a cat had brought it home as a present!


----------



## sallygunes

bit late posting but today which is now yesterday lol winston had a big bowl of tripe mince with kidney for breakfast and a lamb ribby thingy for lunch which i got mixed in with 2 big bags (50p) from the butchers  and later on because his lunch wasn,t very big he had half a tin of butchers tripe mix which i know is not a great food but he likes it and we have a few tins left so thought i would give him a bit 

oh and i forgot a whole granny smith apple which he stole lol


----------



## catz4m8z

sallygunes said:


> which i got mixed in with 2 big bags (50p) from the butchers


I wish I could take full advantage of butchers deal. Mine always has big bags of bones outside for a pound....unfortunately most of them are almost as big as the dogs!!LOL

Todays' menu;
breaky- turkey mince
snack- dried chicken feet!!
supper- turkey necks, tripe and raw egg!:w00t:


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine had half a duck wing each


----------



## sallygunes

today was tripe mince and ox liver for breakfast

and a lamb heart and some turkey for dinner 

turkey and lamb heart was new to him today but was gone in about 60 secs so im safley assuming he likes it


----------



## Halifu

On the menu today we have
Breaky Lamb & tripe 
Lunch Mackerel
Supper Lamb breast.
Rabbit tomorrow :001_tt1:


----------



## Cleo38

Half a sheeps backbone each!


----------



## Dogless

Beef, veg and an egg for brek; chicken necks for dinner.


----------



## SarahPlzX

Turkey chunks and liver for breakfast. Egg for dinner. 

Oh, and she stole my strawberry yoghurt from me earlier, so I suppose I should add that too.


----------



## shamykebab

Tripe and pastry crusts here - twas literally inhaled.


----------



## toffee44

House is soooooo cold i still have solid chunks of turkey neck so trying to defrost some chicken fillet atm in microwave. And have the turkey necks in a bucket near the radiator lol. 


PS; Do not ever try and defrost tripe in the microwave, you look terrbily unsocialable


----------



## bearcub

sardines and veg for brekkie, chicken carcass :scared: for dinner (finally pluked up the courage )


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince and veg for brek; random bones and butcher's scraps for dinner.


----------



## Barryjparsons

Some beef heart, pork ribs, chicken wing tips and some diced brisket. Well I think that's what it was.


----------



## bearcub

tripe and heart for breakfast
lamb shank for dinner 
and a piece of melon for an impromptu snack (I dropped it and it was gobbled up in seconds)


----------



## LexiLou2

lamb and chicken mince for breakfast, snack of apple and cottage cheese mid afternoon after lots of snowball chasing and lamb ribs for tea....yummy!


----------



## Rache

Nothing to exciting for mine today.

Half and half of beef and tripe plus beef and heart


----------



## Halifu

Tripe and a chicken carcass for breakfast
Rabbit and left over veg for supper


----------



## catz4m8z

I forgot to get anything out of the freezer yesterday

breaky- hide and seek kibble!! (basically I send the dogs into the garden and then hide some Burns mini bites kibble alllll over the house!!LOL):w00t:
supper- beef cheek, tinned mackeral and some scraps of tripe and turkey neck.


----------



## sallygunes

breakfast was lambs heart and turkey breast 

and supper was tinned mackeral with some butchers dog food to fill it out as i didnt defrost anything else

he really loves the tinned fish tho


----------



## Dogless

Nice big bowl of liver and veg for brek; dinner will be chicken carcasses.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Offally mince for brekkie ( which he will actually eat)
Chicken necks for tea.


----------



## Lil Doglets

Rache said:


>


Oooo snap! we have the same scales lol  except my on/off button is broken so i have to take the battery in and out everytime i use them  

Mine had tripe, bit of lamb mince and an egg each yesterday  todays menu is chicken necks and liver!


----------



## Goldstar

just green tripe today, she loves it but it totally stinks


----------



## toffee44

So far this week:

Saturday Tripe and carcass

Sunday Turkey Neck, Tripe, beef ribs 

Today Whole ox heart for Dylan, Buster and Teal will share one and have some turkey neck as well. 

Tomorrow Kidney, Lung, Liver and Carcass or if a Deer head comes just some liver 

Wed Chicken Mince and an egg; in the evening Turkey necks with yesterdays offal if they dont get it.

Thursday Chicken Mince PM Turkey wing and a a chunk of tripe each.

I have got 5kg of sardines cheap that Will be gone by the end of the week that they will get whenever I remember lol


----------



## Goldstar

Forgot to add lucky had a raw egg too


----------



## Halifu

Today we've had lamb and tripe with some heart and liver 
and chicken carcasses


----------



## sallygunes

breakfast today was few lamb ribs still joined together

and tea was minced tripe kidney and a raw egg


----------



## bearcub

chicken and pilchards for breakfast, chicken quarters for dinner


----------



## SarahPlzX

She's been off her food since last night, so chicken mince (which she didnt eat ) for breakfast. Nice meaty rib for dinner...which she also didnt eat. :/ 

Offal is meant to be tomorrow, but we'll see how she is in the morning.


----------



## pogo

Lil Doglets said:


> Oooo snap! we have the same scales lol  except my on/off button is broken so i have to take the battery in and out everytime i use them
> 
> Mine had tripe, bit of lamb mince and an egg each yesterday  todays menu is chicken necks and liver!


haha i have those scales to!


----------



## babycham2002

lil man nommin on the big dogs lamb ribs


----------



## dee o gee

Few bits of quail sternum and spine today along with some dog food (as the butcher scraps I planned on giving smelled a bit off so I binned it). Gave him a lovely bone yesterday and what did he go and do, bury it in the garden!  That'l be a nice snack next week!


----------



## BlueBeagle

Well today we have rabbit!

Found some rabbit and spent yesterday chopping it up so *hopefully* her first taste of rabbit today.

And then probably tomorrow, and then the next day and then she might eat it!


----------



## Lexiedhb

Offally mince with a raw egg for brekkie

Lamb ribs for tea


----------



## SarahPlzX

Yaaay! She ate her food this morning 

Offal mince for breakfast, and she'll have chicken wing for dinner


----------



## toffee44

babycham2002 said:


> lil man nommin on the big dogs lamb ribs


Where did you get them I WANT!!


----------



## catz4m8z

today was-
breaky- 90g of turkey mince
supper- 1 chicken wing, 1/2 a lamb heart and a sliver of liver!!

(oh, and thats shared between all 3)


----------



## Dogless

catz4m8z said:


> today was-
> breaky- 90g of turkey mince
> supper- 1 chicken wing, 1/2 a lamb heart and a sliver of liver!!
> 
> (oh, and thats shared between all 3)


All 3? :yikes:. Something to be said for having tinies I think!

Kilo had 350g tripe, 125g mackerel and some veg for brek and will have about 850g chicken necks for dinner this evening. I think he'd pack his bags and leave on your guys' portions :w00t:.


----------



## terencesmum

catz4m8z said:


> today was-
> breaky- 90g of turkey mince
> supper- 1 chicken wing, 1/2 a lamb heart and a sliver of liver!!
> 
> (oh, and thats shared between all 3)


Oh, how sweet!!! :001_tt1:

Terence had 250g of tinned sardines for breakfast and for tea, he'll have 250g of lamb kidneys. He doesn't normally have 2 "soft" meals a day, but his poop yesterday was a bit yellow and too hard for my liking, so no bones today.


----------



## Goldstar

Dogless said:


> All 3? :yikes:. Something to be said for having tinies I think!
> 
> Kilo had 350g tripe, 125g mackerel and some veg for brek and will have about 850g chicken necks for dinner this evening. I think he'd pack his bags and leave on your guys' portions :w00t:.


Lucky only gets about 120g per day total  .... she is a tiny too 

Today was a piece of meaty chicken carcass  (a medium chicken carcass makes about 4 days worth of food for her)


----------



## sallygunes

minced tripe and a bit of kidney for breakfast a meaty knuckle bone which hes noisily eating now and i think some lamb mince for tea with some apple cos he loves his fruit


----------



## catz4m8z

Dogless said:


> All 3? :yikes:. Something to be said for having tinies I think!
> 
> Kilo had 350g tripe, 125g mackerel and some veg for brek and will have about 850g chicken necks for dinner this evening. I think he'd pack his bags and leave on your guys' portions :w00t:.


Kilo would be skinny as a supermodel on what I feed mine!!LOL
...and if I fed the amount you do Hannah and Heidi would probably explode coz they would do their damndest to eat it all! (not Adam tho, he's more refined)


----------



## suesdogs15

Today I got 10kgs green tripe,just over 2.5 kgs tongue, 5kgs heart all for £10 ..... bargain is what I say and very happy dogs


----------



## debs78

Wow, you did do well. Where did you get this from? I'd like to find tongue for my two.

Been a while since I posted on here but the girls are still massively enjoying their raw diet. I love how unfussy they are, they will literally eat anything they get now, Maisie will even eat salmon now which was unheard of a month ago. Dinner today is going to a lovely chunk of lamb ribs and spine


----------



## Rache

This morning was raw 2 go duck. And tonight was meaty mince, raw egg and a bit of shell. The white stuff is glucosamine as my billly has L/P


----------



## peds

Salmon skin and lamb ribs.


----------



## LexiLou2

Mince for breakfast and tripe with cottage cheese for tea.....yummy


----------



## suesdogs15

debs78 said:


> Wow, you did do well. Where did you get this from? I'd like to find tongue for my two.
> 
> Been a while since I posted on here but the girls are still massively enjoying their raw diet. I love how unfussy they are, they will literally eat anything they get now, Maisie will even eat salmon now which was unheard of a month ago. Dinner today is going to a lovely chunk of lamb ribs and spine


I am so lucky as I have a butcher that has its own abattoir so I get it almost straight from the dead animal. I put all of it outside, otherwise the dogs would eat it quicker than I could cut it up , and when I got to doing the hearts they were still warm despite then freezing weather :w00t:. Can't get fresher than that :001_tongue:


----------



## Halifu

Lamb tripe and egg for breaky
Veg & fruiy scraps for lunch 
Chicken carcass and heart for supper.


----------



## toffee44

ended up with roadkill pheasant today (covenient three, thankyou OH), deer heads coming tomo apparantly.

Dylan wouldnt eat the pheasant...paniced that my dustbin was not himself and gave him some tripe instead which he inhaled :blush: and then somewhere between the three of them a 3kg bag has also dissapeared out of the defrost bin which I stupidly left open.................:w00t:

Bloomin dogs


----------



## suesdogs15

toffee44 said:


> ended up with roadkill pheasant today (covenient three, thankyou OH), deer heads coming tomo apparantly.
> 
> Dylan wouldnt eat the pheasant...paniced that my dustbin was not himself and gave him some tripe instead which he inhaled :blush: and then somewhere between the three of them a 3kg bag has also dissapeared out of the defrost bin which I stupidly left open.................:w00t:
> 
> Bloomin dogs


:lol::lol:


----------



## Dogless

Big chunk of ox heart and an egg for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner tonight I think.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Tripe and chick necks for brekkie
Some large lump of lamb ribcage for tea


----------



## Goldstar

Today was 3 tiny sprats, ox heart chunks and piece of ox liver


----------



## BlueBeagle

BlueBeagle said:


> Well today we have rabbit!
> 
> Found some rabbit and spent yesterday chopping it up so *hopefully* her first taste of rabbit today.
> 
> And then probably tomorrow, and then the next day and then she might eat it!


Ok so she is refusing the rabbit 

Do I have the fussiest dog ever? She refuses all new foods for anything up to 5 days and then I sometimes give in. This tough love is hard and how long is too long to wait?

Even now she won't eat liver so I have to give her her daily amount like a tablet, cut off the amount from a frozen chunk and make her swallow it! I gave up after a week of not eating :cryin:

And to think she was so much worse with kibble


----------



## catz4m8z

BlueBeagle said:


> Do I have the fussiest dog ever?


I think you must have!! Although 2 of mine dont like liver and Adam has a very poor appetite some days. In fact I think the secret to getting him to eat is competition!! If he thinks the girls might steal his food he will usually eat it, but I have to 'guard' him til he is finished as he is soooo slow they would sneak his dinner away if I wasnt protecting it!!

Breaky- turkey mince
dinner- turkey necks, tripe
for my lot!


----------



## BumbleFluff

Last night Floof had fish/chicken mince nuggets, sardines, carrots, peas and an egg
She LOVED it! Ive never seen her so excited about her food haha


----------



## terencesmum

Breakfast was chicken wings and tea will be liver (poop is looking better than yesterday but still not 100%)


----------



## Halifu

Breaky was chicken carcass & liver
Sardines in Tom sauce midday
Supper lamb breast and some tripe/veg


----------



## toffee44

Just had a friend visit who is a chef at the pub so on top of a deer head and liver Dylan now has got one juicy bone (pork)










Hes gonna hopefully be tired from all this eating


----------



## toffee44

Not sure what the white fluff is in the corner by the logs, its Dylans bush/ den where he stashes stuff (if I have odd socks I look here) so could be anything.


----------



## sallygunes

breakfast today was lamb mince , and a bit of kidney and for tea lamb mince and pigs heart also has a juicy bone on the go to clean his pearly whites


----------



## SarahPlzX

Breakfast was a chunk of kidney (40g) and dinner was chicken necks (60g). Then she had egg and rice leftover from dinner (50g)


----------



## Lexiedhb

The rest of the lamb rib lump for brekkie

Tripe and an egg for tea


----------



## Halifu

Tripe heart & egg for breaky
Chicken carcass for supper


----------



## Lil Doglets

Mine had lamb kidney with beef and heart mince yesterday, today is lamb ribs!


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- turkey mince
dinner- chicken wing, tripe and lamb kidney.


First time feeding kidney. Adam and Hannah ate it straight away and Heidi (who tries to swallow most things whole!) decided to try and nibble away at it like she was eating corn on the cob!!LOL:lol:


----------



## Goldstar

Chunks of ox heart today (approx 120g)


----------



## Dogless

Butcher's scraps for brek; chicken necks for dinner.


----------



## peds

Lobster legs.


----------



## Nicky10

Started on a whole rabbit should take a few days to finish skinned though he won't eat the fur


----------



## lucylastic

A whole lamb heart today for the first time. She gave it a good ol' chew and seemed to really enjoy it.


----------



## bearcub

Lamb ribs for breakfast 
tripe for dinner 
and Freya had a chicken wing (she's on Nature Diet atm)


----------



## Lexiedhb

Offally mice for brekkie
Chicken wings for tea


----------



## foxyrockmeister

STOP THE PRESS!!!

VERY EXCITING NEWS.................

We're picking up our new freezer today!!!! :lol:

Finally my husband has finished the garage so we're getting a freezer to put out there for the sole purpose of storing dog food :thumbup: Means I'll be able to buy in bulk and save having to shop every week for them.

We found a 2nd hand one on our local freeads site for £40 so hubbie's going to collect it this morning.

Oh.... back on topic:

Breakfast today was minced lamb and pig's liver
Dinner tonight is Beef chunks

and they're having a lunchtime snack of mashed potato filled kongs! :001_tongue:


----------



## BlueBeagle

Well after 5 days of refusing to eat rabbit the local street dogs will have a feast tonight 

God my dog is soo fussy! But cheap to feed


----------



## Dogless

Brek was a giant ox kidney, a tiny bit of tripe and some veg; dinner will be chicken carcasses.


----------



## pogo

breaky was tripe today and tea was beef ribs


----------



## Halifu

A Whole Rabbit and a meaty bone fresh from butchers


----------



## sallygunes

tripe mince for breakfast and a bit of a mixed bowl for tea which inc butchers dog mince tinned mackeral chopped apple and a leftover roast potatoe


----------



## Amy-manycats

Tripe with Egg and a bit of Yog for lunch

Lamb bones for supper


----------



## bearcub

chicken quarters for brekkie
turkey and a tin of tuna for dinner


----------



## Halifu

Breast of lamb and chicken carcass.
Probably something fishy for lunch


----------



## Goldstar

5 sprats today


----------



## Nicky10

Rabbit is nearly finished so he'll be having a chicken quarter this evening


----------



## Sparkle

Mine had chicken wing & egg for breakfast and will have turkey mince with a chunk of kidney and liver for dinner.

They get 1oz each per meal.


----------



## sallygunes

winston had chicken breast and a small piece of pork loin which was on offer which he really enjoyed for breakfast but i think it was responsible for the runs this afternoon

for tea he is having some lamb bones


----------



## Dogless

Nice big bowl of tripe and veg for brek; a tin of sardines in tomato sauce and some probiotic yoghurt when we got back from our day out as it was hard work and dinner will be a nice juicy beef bone whenever the Boy Wonder stirs!


----------



## terencesmum

Terence had chicken carcasses for breakfast and 3 sardines for tea.


----------



## SarahPlzX

Turkey chunks,kidney and yoghurt for breakfast and chicken wing for dinner.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Some form of mince for brekkie (label had come off- no idea)

Tripe and a chicken wing for tea

Carrot snack!!


----------



## LexiLou2

mince for breakafast and half a pig trotter each for tea and some pro biotuc yoghurt as a snack.


----------



## bearcub

Breakfast was turkey breast pieces with veg and yogurt
Lunchtime snack was some blueberries she found on the floor by the fruit stall at the market 
Dinner was chicken carcass with a dollop of pet mince I got from the butchers today 

Freya started on raw today as I finished her supply of Nature Diet. Just started her on chicken mince for today


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince for brek and chicken necks for dinner.


----------



## Amy-manycats

chicken drumsticks and lambs liver for tea


----------



## SarahPlzX

Well, this morning my sister decided to feed Lily rather than wait for me to do it.

So she had rabbit mince and a duck wing all in one go for breakfast. Lily of course thought all her Christmases had come at once and wolfed it all down .

Anyway, she had a tiny little bit of fish for supper just so she wasn't sick in the night from an empty stomach. 

Note to self: Don't let sister feed Lily, or she will soon be a fatty. :hand:


----------



## toffee44

Turkey necks for Dylan and Buster

Chicken wings for Teal 

And some chunked heart.


----------



## Nicky10

This morning beef heart
Evening was venison steaks

He's had a bit too much bone the last couple of days


----------



## Goldstar

beef heart and small piece of beef liver today


----------



## Halifu

Today we've had lamb tripe & egg for breaky
Chicken carcasses and left over Sunday veg for our 
Supper, yum


----------



## pogo

Well my and the OH were working odd shifts today so the boys had a big tea still frozen to make it last a little longer, so they had a random bone, and mince filled kongs


----------



## bearcub

Florence had chewy tripe chunks for breakfast and boney chicken scraps for dinner

Freya had chicken mince for breakfast and dinner, and a chicken thigh for lunch. She ate her thigh in her crate and then refused to sleep in her bed because it was wet from the chicken  so I'll have to rethink that


----------



## dvnbiker

beef/liver mince this morning with leftover veg from the roast last night, tea is chicken carcusses.


----------



## Dogless

Liver day today so a big bowl of liver this morning and veg; chicken bits and bobs for tea.


----------



## Halifu

Chicken mince & liver with veg scraps for breaky
Chicken carcasses for supper.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced Beef and Pigs Liver for Breakfast
Pigs Hearts and Beef Chunks for tea


----------



## Nicky10

Ox liver and kidney this morning 
Lamb rmb this evening not entirely sure what it was


----------



## bearcub

Florence had pet mince from the butchers for breakfast, chicken quarters and veg for dinner

Freya had chicken breast for breakfast and tea, and chicken thigh for dinner


----------



## Lexiedhb

offally mice for brekkie
Chicken wings for tea- which he kindly tried to bury down the back of the sofa..............


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Lexiedhb said:


> offally mice for brekkie
> Chicken wings for tea- which he kindly tried to bury down the back of the sofa..............


Offally mice?? Surely mouse liver and kidney is very small and fiddly


----------



## sallygunes

winstons been a little poorley so hes had extras today lol

minced beef and heart for breakfast a couple of chips as a snack on his way back from the vets 

large chicken leg for tea and now hes getting through a hoof stuffed with mince and peanut butter which he adores 

also seems to be feeling much better


----------



## Lexiedhb

foxyrockmeister said:


> Offally mice?? Surely mouse liver and kidney is very small and fiddly


LOL LOL LOL :001_tongue:


----------



## bearcub

Tripe and sardines for breakfast, chicken carcass for dinner for Florence
Tripe for breakfast and dinner, chicken thigh for lunch for Freya


----------



## Nicky10

This morning was goat ribs 
This evening was lamb heart I couldn't resist serving him heart on Valentine's day


----------



## Lexiedhb

Breast of lamb for brekkie
Tripe and chick mince for tea


----------



## Halifu

Yesterday ; Lamb tripe & heart & a meaty lamb bone.
Today ; chicken,liver & chicken carcass and a bit of lamb breast.


----------



## toffee44

How to keep the naughty escape artist puppy still for a few moments

(Frozen ox heart) he had it finished in 20 minutes 

Pretty much today dinner will have a turkey neck later when the others are eating. (yes I have tied the bugger to the tree)


----------



## Nicky10

Turkey neck for breakfast he didn't finish it though 
And boneless beef tonight


----------



## xxxnickixxx

chicken mince and some fresh veg for brekkie my 2 loved it that much they wouldnt stop licking there bowl lol


----------



## pogo

Troy Lawrence said:


> Is raw meat good for dogs to eat?


Erm yes alot better then cooking it! what do you think all the dogs are eating in this thread?


----------



## Goldstar

Green tripe and pork off cuts today


----------



## pogo

Again boys had tea frozen which was beef ribs i think from my random mixed bag


----------



## Dogless

Big bowl of tripe for brek; beef bone after a long run about in the forest; butcher's scraps for dinner.


----------



## catz4m8z

wow, some tasty looking ribs there!

breaky- turkey mince
tea- beef chunks, chicken bones. 

(Hannah will get a drumstick, Heidi a thigh bone and whatever Adam has will need a good whack with a hammer!! Weedy lil' boy still cant even eat the middle section of a wing unless I cut into into sections for him!)


----------



## SarahPlzX

Rabbit mince for breakfast. She's got a new found LOVE for sweetcorn, so she's had a little bit for training treats (I assume it's okay to eat?! ). Chicken wing for dinner.


----------



## kate_7590

Tripe mince with raw egg for breakfast, chicken carcasses tonight for tea.


----------



## xxxnickixxx

Tripe mince and dollop of natural yogurt for tea tonight


----------



## sallygunes

pork and beef bits from the butchers for breakfast 
and beef mince and ox liver for tea and if hes peckish later a hoof stuffed with natures diet for a snack xx


----------



## catz4m8z

ooooh, I forgot they had a raw egg with tea too!
It was 4 days past its BB date (s'ok though, I tested them on myself earlier and Im still alive after a very tasty frittata!!LOL):w00t:


----------



## LexiLou2

SarahPlzX said:


> Rabbit mince for breakfast. She's got a new found LOVE for sweetcorn, so she's had a little bit for training treats (I assume it's okay to eat?! ). Chicken wing for dinner.


Sweetcorn is fine however it comes put how it went in ....when we first changed to raw Lexi pooped just sweetcorn. 

beef mince from breakkie and chicken wings for Lex and chicken carcuss for Bos for tea.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

White fish and whole egg for breakfast, Chicken wings for tea 

Finally stocked the new dog freezer today, you should have seen their little faces when I carried all the bags in from the car....

Oooh tripe.... ooooh beef..... oooooh chicken necks...... ooooh chicken wings...... ooooh rabbit and lamb and fish and hearts and liver and kidney and and and and and!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Today was pigeon time:









I dissected, quite interesting as all bar one had croups full of barley and other seeds, including sunflower seeds and sweetcorn. I rinsed that all out, then gutted them. Bear ate two, then stole Brig's who didn't want his. He then threw up two, having greeted my BIL in his business suit with one hanging out of his mouth  Think I should have gone more slowly 

I took the heads off cos I'm a wuss!


----------



## Halifu

Lamb tripe & liver for breaky
Meaty lamb bone for supper


----------



## Lexiedhb

Offally mince for brekkie
trotter for tea


----------



## Halifu

Fridays fish day so white fish and a carcass for breaky
Lamb ribs for supper


----------



## pogo

Beef bones tonight


----------



## sallygunes

today was minced tripe for breakfast and because he seemed a bit constipated (friend brought him a bone yesterday and even tho he had already had one he was drooling so much i let him eat it) so i think i went overboard with the bone so he has had asmall bowl of flash cooked liver for lunch and if hes hungry later will have some mince and kidney for tea

a bit much for one day but will give him less tomorrow


----------



## Goldstar

piece of chicken back today


----------



## Nicky10

Tripe this morning and lamb rmb this evening


----------



## bearcub

Both had tasty chicken fillets for breakfast and a chicken carcass for tea
Freya had tripe chunks for lunch


----------



## BumbleFluff

Im having problems getting Blue to eat Liver  I got some last week to add to her diet, but shes just not having any of it  Ive tried giving it to her on its own, tried hiding it in a chicken carcass....Next time i feed mince ill try to hide it in there too.

Has anyone elses dogs refused Liver, and what did you do? Is there anything else i could try?


----------



## SarahPlzX

BumbleFluff said:


> Im having problems getting Blue to eat Liver  I got some last week to add to her diet, but shes just not having any of it  Ive tried giving it to her on its own, tried hiding it in a chicken carcass....Next time i feed mince ill try to hide it in there too.
> 
> Has anyone elses dogs refused Liver, and what did you do? Is there anything else i could try?


Lily is a bit iffy with liver, either she'll eat it, or she wont (she usually leaves it in the bowl though, :glare. The times she has eaten it, I've fed it frozen. Someone (can't remember who) said it might be the texture of defrosted raw liver that some dogs don't like. You could try flash frying it, so it smells nicer? I think (again..no idea who ) cooks liver in goats milk.

Other than that, I have no ideas. Lily is quite funny when it comes to liver, which is a concerning when it's so important in the diet 

Seeing as I'm here: she had turkey for breakfast, and she's having some random lamb bone for dinner


----------



## BumbleFluff

SarahPlzX said:


> Lily is a bit iffy with liver, either she'll eat it, or she wont (she usually leaves it in the bowl though, :glare. The times she has eaten it, I've fed it frozen. Someone (can't remember who) said it might be the texture of defrosted raw liver that some dogs don't like. You could try flash frying it, so it smells nicer? I think (again..no idea who ) cooks liver in goats milk.
> 
> Other than that, I have no ideas. Lily is quite funny when it comes to liver, which is a concerning when it's so important in the diet
> 
> Seeing as I'm here: she had turkey for breakfast, and she's having some random lamb bone for dinner


Oooo thanks  Ill try her with a bit of frozen liver later  If that doesnt work, ill try warming it up or cooking in goats milk. If all else fails, ill force it down her throat :lol:


----------



## Cleo38

An ox's tongue. I just peeled the really rough skin off as I wasn't sure if I should give it to the dogs or not - it was not a nice job!!


----------



## BumbleFluff

Cleo38 said:


> An ox's tongue. I just peeled the really rough skin off as I wasn't sure if I should give it to the dogs or not - it was not a nice job!!


Where did you get the tongue from? I asked my butchers what things they dont use/throw away. But they use everything and give me carcass for free anyway. Ill have to ask what weird and wonderful things they do!


----------



## SarahPlzX

BumbleFluff said:


> Oooo thanks  Ill try her with a bit of frozen liver later  If that doesnt work, ill try warming it up or cooking in goats milk. If all else fails, ill force it down her throat :lol:


Fingers crossed it works for you ! I also freeze carrots for her, 'cuz she wont eat them raw.  She's such a diva!:crazy:


----------



## BumbleFluff

SarahPlzX said:


> Fingers crossed it works for you ! I also freeze carrots for her, 'cuz she wont eat them raw.  She's such a diva!:crazy:


Lol! Fluff usually eats anything i give her  Liver is the only thing shes turned down, which is a pain because its so important!


----------



## Cleo38

BumbleFluff said:


> Where did you get the tongue from? I asked my butchers what things they dont use/throw away. But they use everything and give me carcass for free anyway. Ill have to ask what weird and wonderful things they do!


My butcher, he gives me loads of stuff every Friday. It gave me a shock though as I reached inside the bin liner without looking & pulled out this huge, rough scary looking tongue!

I got quite a lot of good stuff yesterday including loads of chipolatas which I cooked up today & will use as training treats. Also some trotters, pigs tails, chicken feet, as well as carcasses, lamb bones, etc.

I worked out that I can now feed the dogs for less than half of what I was paying previously.


----------



## BumbleFluff

Cleo38 said:


> My butcher, he gives me loads of stuff every Friday. It gave me a shock though as I reached inside the bin liner without looking & pulled out this huge, rough scary looking tongue!
> 
> I got quite a lot of good stuff yesterday including loads of chipolatas which I cooked up today & will use as training treats. Also some trotters, pigs tails, chicken feet, as well as carcasses, lamb bones, etc.
> 
> I worked out that I can now feed the dogs for less than half of what I was paying previously.


WOW! How much do you pay for all that stuff? Looks like i need to have a word with my butchers


----------



## Dogless

Ox heart for brek, nice beef bone after the morning walk, chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Cleo38

BumbleFluff said:


> WOW! How much do you pay for all that stuff? Looks like i need to have a word with my butchers


This week I had 3 bin bags half full (some of it I chucked out as it was just bits of fatty skin or lumps of pure fat) but contained as stuff I mentioned in the previous post & also bits of beef, minced beef, minced pork, a set of lungs, lambs ribs & spines, pancreas, bits of liver, 4 chicken nuggets, off cuts of pork, pigs skin (which I cooked for chews) all for £4.

I get so much stuff now that I don't need to go weekly. I had so many bones last week that I had to give alot away to some other dog owners


----------



## Lil Doglets

Today was a very fishy day for my two lol tinned sardines with a raw sprat each and then the skins off our smoked mackeral we had for dinner!  oh and some sardine paté earlier lol fish overload!


----------



## toryb

Knocking on the door! 

We decided to try Millie on RAW for the first time today...we have been thinking it through for a while and I couldnt make a decision so I decided to give it a shot and see how we get on! 

Half a chicken leg after lunch
300g chicken mince for tea


----------



## BumbleFluff

Good news. Blue actually showed intrest in the frozen liver  she chewed it and played with it for a while, but then it thawed and went soggy so she wasnt interested. Down the throat it went


----------



## cinnamontoast

Not in a bowl, way too big!


----------



## sallygunes

today was mixed mince and ox heart from the butchers for breakfast 
and tea was breast of lamb and kidney for tea with some random bone for a snack


----------



## Halifu

Yesterday was lamb tripe & heart for breaky & oxtail for supper
Today rabbit & left over Sunday veg.


----------



## toryb

Todays menu (first full day of raw)~

Breakfast 300g chicken mince
Lunch 150g chicken leg portion and 150g tripe
Tea 300g chicken mince

Lunch~ I had some apple left over from the kids lunch so added it and she loved it!


----------



## Goldstar

Today is beef heart, beef kidney and lamb liver


----------



## SarahPlzX

Chicken chunks with cottage cheese and turmeric for breakfast, and she'll have a chicken wing for dinner. 

Got a beef heart for tomorrow...feel a bit woozy after slicing it up though :glare:


----------



## Nicky10

Got lots of dried lung at agility so just a bully stick when we came home and then chunk of boneless beef tonight


----------



## Dogless

Butcher's scraps for brek, oxtail and an egg for dinner.


----------



## bearcub

breakfast was chicken and liver, dinner was rabbit for Florence
for Freya, breakfast was chicken chunks, lunch was chicken leg, and dinner was rabbit


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced Rabbit and Pigs Kidney for breakfast

Pilchards for dinner - had to get the ones in tomato sauce and drain off all the sauce for Lily, I don't seem to be able to get the large tins of sardines/pilchards in anything but tomato sauce  Don't really want to buy loads of the little tins in oil and they won't eat raw fish


----------



## sallygunes

no bones today 

breakfast was tripe mince and probiotic yoghurt
tea was beef mince 

got some pigs trotters so gonna try winston with one next week hope he likes it as have 6


----------



## LexiLou2

Breakfast was mince
snack awas goats milk and an apple
tea was a mixture of tripe, salmon scraps and pigs skin.

Two very happy doglets.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Pig's trotter:


















And come on, people!


----------



## toryb

Todays menu~

Breakfast was chicken mince and tripe
lunch will be chicken wings
tea will be chicken mince and probiotic yoghurt

I have got some probiotic yoghurt...does this need to be introduced slowly? Only day 3 of raw here today? Was thinking of putting some with her tea (just a small blob) is that a bad idea?


----------



## bearcub

foxyrockmeister said:


> Minced Rabbit and Pigs Kidney for breakfast
> 
> Pilchards for dinner - had to get the ones in tomato sauce and drain off all the sauce for Lily, I don't seem to be able to get the large tins of sardines/pilchards in anything but tomato sauce  Don't really want to buy loads of the little tins in oil and they won't eat raw fish


I don't think you can get those large tins of fish in anything other than tomato sauce, unfortunately  although kippers, salmon, and tuna come in slightly bigger amounts


----------



## bearcub

toryb said:


> Todays menu~
> 
> Breakfast was chicken mince and tripe
> lunch will be chicken wings
> tea will be more chicken mince
> 
> I have got some probiotic yoghurt...does this need to be introduced slowly? Only day 3 of raw here today? Was thinking of putting some with her tea (just a small blob) is that a bad idea?


I don't think probiotic yogurt needs to be introduced slowly. If you just give her a small amount, and see how she does with it at first then you'll know either way anyway


----------



## toryb

bearcub said:


> I don't think probiotic yogurt needs to be introduced slowly. If you just give her a small amount, and see how she does with it at first then you'll know either way anyway


Thank you


----------



## SarahPlzX

Beef heart for breakfast (She loved it!) and chicken necks and two chunks of chicken breast for dinner.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Brekkie was chick/tripe mince
Dinner was random left overs so- some pilchards in tom sauce a few chicken necks and a pork shank which I found in the reduced bin for 50p!!


----------



## Halifu

Beef and heart for breaky
Meaty bone for supper.


----------



## lucylastic

A chicken carcass and just a wee taste of chicken mince. It fascinates me watching the order in which Lucy eats her food. She ate half the carcass, then the mince, then the rest of the carcass. Sometimes, if there is no bone in the meal I add a carrot just for something to crunch and she always eats the carrot first.:crazy:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Had a 'once in a blue moon' occurence this morning... Hubby actually got up before me  doesn't happen often so I decided to make the most of it and let him bring me a cup of tea in bed while he sorted out the dogs. 

He gave them their breakfast of minced beef and liver, which had been defrosting overnight so very straightfoward (he did forget to add their garlic powder and Lily's joint supplement though  ) 

I thought he'd probably leave me to get their dinner out to defrost but when I got up and went down to the kitchen I could see he had already got them some chicken necks and some pigs heart out, nothing worng with that but :yikes: HOW MUCH had he got out?! It was almost double what they normally have  Shows how often he does their food! Still I couldn't be bothered to put any back in the freezer so the pickles have had a mighty feast this evening :tongue_smilie:


----------



## sallygunes

small breakfast of tinned mackeral today followed by a tea of tripe and liver and later a juicy lamb bone


----------



## bearcub

We had a good shop at Morrison's today, got a chicken, four trotters, lamb bones, sardines, kidney and liver all for under £5 - enough to last them a fortnight or so  I get so excited going food shopping for the bears  

For breakfast Florence had turkey chunks and liver, for dinner she had chicken carcass and kidney.

For breakfast Freya had turkey chunks and liver, for lunch she had rabbit and tripe and dinner was a chicken quarter


----------



## Goldstar

Today was part of chicken back


----------



## Halifu

cinammontoast said:


> Pig's trotter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And come on, people!


Just for you
Lamb & tripe platter
Tripe & egg
Rabbit
and the last one's what he usually does after his dindins


----------



## toryb

Todays menu~

Brekki~ Chicken mince, a tiny bit of tripe and probiotic yoghurt
Lunch~ chicken wings
Tea~ Chicken mince.

Looking forward to being able to feed her something else rather than chicken :blush: I dont know why when I fed her the same scoup of kibble morning, afternoon and evening and didnt worry about it!!


----------



## bearcub

Well I think we had the most disastrous breakfast ever this morning 

Freya threw up a chunk of tripe, stupidly I went to pick it up to cut it up for her and she swallowed it whole and almost choked :scared: OH was very good and pulled it out her throat :thumbup: so she's ok now 

Florence, while all this was going on, snuck over to Freya's bowl to finish off her breakfast  and just when I thought everything was fine, wandered into the living room and threw up her sardines all over the carpet  

So lesson learnt, no more tripe chunks for Freya and no more sardines for Florence :w00t:


----------



## toryb

bearcub said:


> Well I think we had the most disastrous breakfast ever this morning
> 
> Freya threw up a chunk of tripe, stupidly I went to pick it up to cut it up for her and she swallowed it whole and almost choked :scared: OH was very good and pulled it out her throat :thumbup: so she's ok now
> 
> Florence, while all this was going on, snuck over to Freya's bowl to finish off her breakfast  and just when I thought everything was fine, wandered into the living room and threw up her sardines all over the carpet
> 
> So lesson learnt, no more tripe chunks for Freya and no more sardines for Florence :w00t:


It didnt seem right to click the 'like' button!! Eek sounds pretty disastrous!!  Glad they are both ok now...hope the living room carpet is too!!


----------



## SarahPlzX

Bit of a runny bum last night (maybe from the beef heart?). So, chicken/yoghurt for breakfast (again?! oops...) and duck wing for dinner.

She'll have a bit of left over rice before bed, as she's started to bring up some bile from empty belly at about 3am .


----------



## peds

Today, Baldric will be having a crepe filled with the sinew, fat, and gristle from a roast joint of sirloin. Also a quail.


----------



## Halifu

Chicken & tripe for breaky
Banana for snack
Chicken carcass for supper with some fresh liver.


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince for brek, random beef bones and bits for dinner.


----------



## Nicky10

Started on a whole duck should last a few days it's nearly 5lbs


----------



## sallygunes

tripe mince for breakfast
kidneys and probiotic yoghurt for tea followed by a small lamb bone


----------



## toryb

Today~

Breakfast~ Chicken mince and probiotic yoghurt
Lunch~ Was going to be chicken leg but she stole some beef chunks off the side when the door bell rang (I was cutting them up to put in the freezer for her at a later date  ) 
Dinner~ Chicken leg and mince

Hopefully she will be ok having had the beef...I couldnt believe that she managed to get it :/ her legs are getting faaar to long!!


----------



## BumbleFluff

Nothing in floofs bowl for today  she has an ickle upset tumtum.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Minced tripe for brekkie
Chicken bits for tea (he would have had em for brekkie, but has to be supervised with chicken bits due to burying issues!)


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Fish and eggs for breakfast today and chicken wings for tea, which they started pestering me for soooo early that in the end I gave in and gave them to them still partially frozen.


----------



## Dogless

Tripe and an egg for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Nicky10

More of the duck for breakfast but give him a skinned chicken quarter for dinner just to try and cut down the amount of fat


----------



## pogo

Lamb bones and sprats for tea


----------



## bearcub

Lamb for breakfast and fish for dinner 
and lunch was a chicken carcass for Freya


----------



## toffee44

A whole chicken each, very happy dogs. (£2 each in Tesco)


----------



## Halifu

Chicken & tripe for breaky
Chicken carcass and bit of lamb breast for supper.


----------



## sallygunes

mince from butchers and heart for breakfast
chicken leg for tea


----------



## Lexiedhb

Offally mince for brekkie
a lamb neck for tea......


----------



## toryb

chicken mince for brekki
chicken mince and tripe for lunch
chicken carcass for tea


----------



## SarahPlzX

Still a bit of the runs (!!) here, so chicken chunks with some rice and peas for breakfast (Peas were leftovers) and she'll have chicken mince with yoghurt for dinner.


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- minced tripe
tea- chicken wing, and more tripe!


----------



## Halifu

Beef mince & egg for breaky
Carcass and some lamb breast for super later.


----------



## Dogless

Tripe and sardines for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## toryb

Well the chicken Carcass went down VERY well tonight for tea!! :w00t:

I went to the butchers today to pick up the chicken carcass and I got 40 chicken carcass for £2!!  Then a bag of three chicken carcass with legs, wings and necks plus 15 wings for another £2 and then he gave me another bag of lamb ribs for free and there was 7 rib cuts with 6 rib bits and spine on each!  That lot was a bargain for £4!! :w00t:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast was minced chicken and tripe with pigs liver. Dinner was chicken necks.

Going to try to remember to take some pictures for the next few days as haven't taken any for ages (probably several hundreds of pages back!!)

So come on peeps, lets get back to sharing pics of our doggy dinners too


----------



## Kc Mac

Buddy - chicken wings, sardines and eco mince

Kc - chicken necks, sardine, eco mince


----------



## pogo

Right i have had chance to upload some photos from over the last few weeks of what the boys have had so will just stick them all up for you all


----------



## Halifu

Excellent photos 
Lucky boys


----------



## toryb

Great Piccies! 

Todays menu is~
Chicken mince, tripe and probiotic yoghurt for brekki
Chicken wings for lunch (and also a teeeny bit of liver).
Chicken mince for dinner

We have been 48 hours without any upset tummy now! :thumbup1:


----------



## toffee44

Well done ^^^

Mine have Liver, Chicken wings and something that I will find in the supermarket lol hopefully a fishy.


----------



## SarahPlzX

no more runny bums! YAY!

Offal mince for breakfast with an extra bit of liver, she's having chicken necks for dinner.

Will start taking pics tomorrow!


----------



## catz4m8z

For the Chi posse today was;
Breaky- tripe mince
tea- 1 chicken wing, 1/4 lamb heart and a sliver of liver! (for all 3)


----------



## foxyrockmeister

A week of photo's as promised starts now!

Breakfast today was minced lamb and sardines with garlic powder and salmon oil for both, plus joint supplement for Lily:










Dinner was stinky green tripe


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was bits of various things from when I was cutting up the new delivery and dinner was a bit of boneless beef he wasn't really hungry today


----------



## Halifu

Lamb tripe & heart for breaky
Sardines for midday snack
Lamb breast for supper.


----------



## Kc Mac

Tonight was 
Buddy - pig trotter









Kc - Natural Instinct 'Working Beef' mince, chicken wings, small piece of lamb bone. The pills are a joint supplement


----------



## sallygunes

today winston as had a bit more than he should due to hubby  for breakfast he had mined beef with probiotic yoghurt 

for dinner he had a small amount of pet mince from the butchers and also a beef rib which are fresh in the freezer today


----------



## toryb

Todays Menu~

Chicken, tripe and natural yoghurt for brekki
chicken mince and liver for lunch
chicken carcass for tea


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was tripe and a chicken foot
I've got beef heart out for dinner and a meaty beef rib he doesn't normally eat much of the bone


----------



## Dogless

Tripe for breakfast, chicken bits and bobs (mainly backs I think!) for dinner.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Today's breakfast was minced beef and tripe with pigs kidney:









Dinner was Chicken wings:









Nom nom nom


----------



## toryb

Quick question...do you use supplements? I was reading about ACV and salmon oil and I think i might get some for Millie...how much do you feed and how often? Im enjoying her raw diet but i do fret that she isnt getting all that she needs!! 

Is this the right stuff?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250ML-Sal...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item56485bed5d
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270714371...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1792wt_952

She is tolerating liver well and has had it yesterday and today so i plan to keep giving that everyday...just a small amount and build it up  She also has probiotic yoghurt each morning. Do you think supplemets are necessary? We havnt introduced fish yet but i do have some pilchards ready to try her on soon! She is eating chicken mince, tripe mince, chicken legs, wings and carcass. I also have lamb ribs to try her on soon too...


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Supplement wise my two get: 

ACV (a tbsp in their water bowl)
Garlic powder (half tsp/day)
Salmon Oil (tsp/day)
Mobile bones joint supplement (Just Lily - 1 tsp/day)

I've only just started adding the Salmon oil and mobile bones following a visit to the vets last week and concerns over Lily's joints. 

The Garlic powder is for fleas and tics

The ACV I initially started to add because 'apparently' it was supposed to help stop wee burn on the lawn.... It didn't work! But after researching it I found several health benefits from it so continued adding it to their water anyway. I think it needs to be the unpasteurised stuff, I get mine from an equine store in a massive 5 ltr bottle, which will last ages.

I don't think supplements are essential if you feed a well balanced diet. feeding oily fish will help keep skin, coat and joints healthy (mine get sardines twice a week). But unless you're dog has any specific problems I don't think any supplements are necessary if you feed RAW. 

There are quite a few threads in the health and nutrition section on feeding herbs and supplements etc. As with most things, it comes down to your individual dog and your opinions


----------



## Halifu

chicken for breaky
lamb for tea


----------



## toryb

foxyrockmeister said:


> Supplement wise my two get:
> 
> ACV (a tbsp in their water bowl)
> Garlic powder (half tsp/day)
> Salmon Oil (tsp/day)
> Mobile bones joint supplement (Just Lily - 1 tsp/day)
> 
> I've only just started adding the Salmon oil and mobile bones following a visit to the vets last week and concerns over Lily's joints.
> 
> The Garlic powder is for fleas and tics
> 
> The ACV I initially started to add because 'apparently' it was supposed to help stop wee burn on the lawn.... It didn't work! But after researching it I found several health benefits from it so continued adding it to their water anyway. I think it needs to be the unpasteurised stuff, I get mine from an equine store in a massive 5 ltr bottle, which will last ages.
> 
> I don't think supplements are essential if you feed a well balanced diet. feeding oily fish will help keep skin, coat and joints healthy (mine get sardines twice a week). But unless you're dog has any specific problems I don't think any supplements are necessary if you feed RAW.
> 
> There are quite a few threads in the health and nutrition section on feeding herbs and supplements etc. As with most things, it comes down to your individual dog and your opinions


Thank you for the help  I have been used fresh garlic twice this past week mixed into her breakfast or lunch for the fleas and ticks.

Todays Menu~
Chicken mince and an egg for brekki
chicken mince and lambs liver for lunch
chicken carcass for tea


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast today was minced rabbit and a whole egg:










Dinner was pilchards 










On doing a bit of gardening today I came across a couple of massive carrots that obviously didn't get pulled up last year :lol: Didn't think they'd be all that tasty so gave em to the dogs - seemed to go down well


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- turkey mince
tea- beef heart, mackerel and raw egg.


Hmm, just added up costs and even if I bought all their teas from tesco it would still only cost about 11 pound per dog a month! TBH that is probably abit more expensive then kibble but then who wants to eat kibble day in, day out??


----------



## Halifu

Today weve had Rabbit and left over Sunday veg.


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince and an egg for brek, chicken bits and bobs for dinner.


----------



## sallygunes

today winston had mince mixed and a raw egg 

liver for tea and a juicy lamb bone


----------



## Halifu

Chicken tripe & heart for breaky with crushed clove of garlic 
Carcasses for super.


----------



## Dogless

Liver for brek, chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## LexiLou2

Yesterday was mince and kidney for brekkie, and pig trotter for tea.

Today was mince for breakfast and chicken chunks liver and kidney for tea.


----------



## Nicky10

This morning was a pig trotter and it's camel steak for dinner (one off exotic hamper treat)


----------



## catz4m8z

Nicky10 said:


> and it's camel steak for dinner (one off exotic hamper treat)


oooooooooooo, camel steak!! Get you!!:lol:

Breaky- turkey mince.
Tea- chicken drumstick (with alot of the meat cut off).


----------



## Nicky10

:lol: Someone bought me a hamper with lots of random stuff in it he's had most of it


----------



## toryb

Todays menu~

Brekki was chicken mince, tripe and probiotic yoghurt
Lunch was chicken mince
Dinner will be something chickeny or maybe pilchards in tomato sauce...im pondering a bone free day to see if it helps her poo


----------



## toryb

Raw people i need some advice on this thread~
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/221899-puppy-meals-poop.html

I tried to change the heading but couldnt and im a bit worried about Millie :mellow:


----------



## toffee44

Tripe and Chicken carcass


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast this morning was minced beef and liver:










Dinner was Oxtail and lamb hearts:










Branston chose an interesting eating pose for the Oxtail:



















Where as Lily went for a 'hyena pose':



















It took them 25 minutes to finish, which I think has got to be a record!
Please don't look at the floor, I mopped it as soon as they'd finished!


----------



## toryb

toryb said:


> Todays menu~
> 
> Brekki was chicken mince, tripe and probiotic yoghurt
> Lunch was chicken mince
> Dinner will be something chickeny or maybe pilchards in tomato sauce...im pondering a bone free day to see if it helps her poo


She ended up having chicken mince and a little pilchards in tom sauce for tea...first time she had fish and she loved it! :biggrin5:

Hoping my book (work wonders:feed you dog raw meaty bones) turns up from amazon soon


----------



## sallygunes

winston had a whole lambs heart for breakfast and a tin of herring a raw egg probiotic yoghurt and a slice of ham for tea


----------



## Halifu

Lamb mince and egg for breky 
Carcasses for super later


----------



## toryb

Brekki was chicken mince with probiotic yoghurt
Lunch was pilchards in tom sauce (had left overs from yesterdays can!)
Supper will be a chicken wing, liver and chicken mince


----------



## Lexiedhb

Tripe for brekkie- 
Rack of pork ribs for tea. 

New delivery Thursday!!


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince and a tin of sardines for brek, random beef bits for dinner.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast today was tripe mince and pig kidney:










Dinner was beefy bits:










After last night's Oxtail taking about 25 minutes to eat, tonight's beef took about 25 seconds!


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki was chicken mince with raw egg and shell
Lunch is going to be tripe
Supper will be either chicken carcass or lamb rib depending how brave I feel  (and some chicken mince)


----------



## Nicky10

Chicken quarter this morning
Then it will be some of a turkey leg this evening he's not getting the whole thing it's huge


----------



## Souris

I wasn't quite sure where to post this, but as my gang will be having these for dinner...

I walked past the butchers today and noticed he had a huge bag on the counter. I don't normally get bones from this butcher as he tends to just have big (as in the size of my arm) cow femurs, however when he told me they were lamb bones in the bag I thought I'd take a chance. At worst- they could have made a lamb stock for our tea if they were unsuitable for the dogs!

Queue getting home and inspecting the bag later: oh boy was I surprised. It's FULL of meaty covered ribs. There's a good 2kg there, I'm chuffed that I walked that way today!  I only paid a pound as well for the bag (which goes in his charity pot), so it was certainly good value for money.

So, yes, a quick reminder to always check your butchers daily! I will most certainly going back and picking up another bag when he has them, that's for sure!



















(This is only half of the bag, the other half is just as meaty - no photos however as they're bagged up ready for my Mum's pair!)


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Wednesday's breakfast was minced fish and a whole egg:










Dinner was chicken wings:


----------



## sallygunes

tripe mince for breakfast and pork loin and kidney for tea


----------



## Kc Mac

My pair both had minced chicken and green tripe for dinner


----------



## Dogless

Big chunk of ox heart for brek, probiotic yog then oxtail for dinner. Very much an ox - themed day!


----------



## toryb

Well I braved the lamb ribs and gave one to Millie, she stripped all the meat off the bones but couldnt manage to crunch the bones...this was the first non chicken bone we tried...she still has a fair few baby teeth so I dont know wether they were just a bit hard for her at the moment or wether she just prefered the chicken bones...she loved getting the meat off though!!


----------



## Halifu

chicken mince bone & heart for breaky
More chicken for supper


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki was chicken mince and liver
Lunch will be chicken mince
Supper will be chicken wings


----------



## Halifu

1.2kg of lamb breast today,one of his favourites


----------



## Dogless

Nice bowl of tripe for brek; dinner will be chicken carcasses.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Breakfast today was minced chicken and tripe with pigs liver:










And dinner was poultry necks:










And that my dear friends concludes my week of meals in pictures ( I think I started last friday  )

I hope you have enjoyed the incredibly exciting world of Lily and Branston's breakfasts and dinner's in pictures!!!

I will stop posting pics now as they pretty much have the same menu every week unless I come across any interesting bargains in the supermarket or butchers!

Perhaps in a few hundred pages time I'll post some pics again


----------



## Nicky10

Organ day so liver and kidney this morning and goat ribs this evening


----------



## toryb

Today~

Since we are having some upset tummy issues we are sticking quite plainly to chicken today...

Breakfast~ chicken mince
Lunch~ chicken and tripe mince
tea~ chicken carcass


----------



## Lexiedhb

Yesterday was sardines- raw for brekkie
Lamb breast for tea

Today was chicken mince for brekkie
Some lamb ribcage for tea


----------



## Kc Mac

Ok as its 2am it will be classed as last nights dinner 

Kc - chicken neck, lamb mince, tinned mackerel

Bud - chicken neck, lamb mince, tinned mackerel and a random bone


----------



## toryb

Todays~

Brekki was chicken mince and probiotic yoghurt
Lunch will be tripe
Supper will be chicken carcass

Happy saturday everyone!


----------



## Dogless

White fish for brek, chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Nicky10

This morning was some sardines
Dinner was oxtail chunks


----------



## toffee44

Today




























This has taken most of the afternoon so they will have a 5% weight dinner tomorrow of Tripe and carcass.


----------



## lucylastic

toffee44 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has taken most of the afternoon so they will have a 5% weight dinner tomorrow of Tripe and carcass.


What is that? If they weren't so big I would think they were pigs trotters.


----------



## lucylastic

Upset tum and a very dire rear yesterday so there was no breakfast for Lucy today and just a small amount of minced chicken and some probiotic yogurt for tea.


----------



## Halifu

Yesterday was Lamb for breaky & carcass for tea
Today is a whole rabbit yum


----------



## toffee44

Cow foot I get them from WolfTucker


----------



## toryb

Sunday~

Brekki~ chicken mince
Tea~ chicken carcass


----------



## catz4m8z

lucylastic said:


> Upset tum and a very dire rear yesterday so there was no breakfast for Lucy today and just a small amount of minced chicken and some probiotic yogurt for tea.


Very similar here!
breaky- nothing.
tea- plain cooked chicken.

Came home from work to find sick and squits all over the beds and floor......plus a plastic packet and bit of metal that had clearly been through a dog (looks like the package from one of those smoked cheese sausages).


----------



## lucylastic

Lucy seems back to normal today. I think the lamb heart I gave her may have been too rich for her so today it was back to tripe chunks, poultry necks and some more probiotic yogurt.


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince and probiotic yoghurt for breakfast; chicken necks for dinner.


----------



## Nicky10

He had a great day just put down a 5lb pork shoulder roast and let him eat as much as he wanted he could barely move :lol: didn't eat it all though


----------



## Kc Mac

Sorry no photos, I forgot 

Kc - Natural Instinct turkey & tripe, chicken wing

Buddy - some beef (brisket I think), chicken wings and chicken wings

First time buddy has had a big chunk of meat like that and the look on his face as he tried to chomp twice and swallow :frown2: straight back up, chomp four times and swallow :thumbsup:


----------



## Halifu

Turkey and bone with SOS dribbled over for brek
Pork ribs will b for super.


----------



## Nicky10

Will be giving him a chicken quarter this evening he didn't want anything this morning


----------



## toryb

Our usual of chicken mince for brek and then chicken carcass (x2) for tea


----------



## Dogless

Weekly allowance of liver for brek; beef bits and a tin of sardines in tomato sauce for dinner.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Beef mince for brekie, Lamb kidney and an egg for supper. :thumbup1:


----------



## pogo

Today was big bowl of liver for breaky and random ribs and pig skin for tea


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- lamb mince
tea- we shared 3 chicken thighs! (I got the meat for my tikka masala and they got the skin and bones!!)


----------



## Halifu

Lamb tripe & liver with SOS for brek
Lamb back for T


----------



## AlexJC

Fromm Gold Adult


----------



## sharpeicross

Gave mine chicken livers for first time today.

Do the majority of you cook them, or give them raw?


----------



## Lexiedhb

sharpeicross said:


> Gave mine chicken livers for first time today.
> 
> Do the majority of you cook them, or give them raw?


Raw but finely diced and mixed with minced tripe- or I get "the look"


----------



## Nicky10

I give livers raw but some dogs will only eat them lightly seared or cooked.

This morning was some chicken gizzards and tonight will be a whole quail


----------



## Dogless

Tripe and an egg for brek, chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## toffee44

Tripe and a turkey wing. 

They had some lamb spine in the garden today, a new one for us, came in the Landywoods lamb bones bag.


----------



## bearcub

Breakfast was tomato pilchards and a duck neck each, lunch for Freya was chicken.

Went to Morrison's today and got lots of random meat from their bargain bin so both had a delicious selection of turkey, beef and heart for dinner.


----------



## Halifu

Turkey for brek
Egg for snack
Chicken Carcass for T
Have been putting 2tsp of salmon oil in there morning meal for a week now and what a difference it's made to there coats wow:thumbup1:


----------



## sharpeicross

My two had their first chicken quarter (with skin) for dinner today. They both loved it, listening to all that crunching was a little strange, but the satisfied look on their faces has left me feeling very satisfied myself:biggrin:


----------



## Dogless

Big chunk of ox heart for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Nicky10

Chicken gizzards and 2 feet this morning
Green tripe this evening


----------



## toffee44

Tripe and turkey wing with some kidney thrown in. Buster finally finally has some layering over his ribs 6 months on Wooooo


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## SLB

Sadie - Prize choice Chicken mince, egg shell and small heart chunk.
Louie - Minced Beef and Liver (I think - didn't label them this time) with egg shell and heart chunk. 

Wheatley (kitty) has Prize choice white fish. 

They've had pork bones too.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb mince
tea- beef cheek, chicken wing.


----------



## Halifu

Lamb tripe & liver for brek
Lamb breast for T


----------



## Nicky10

Pig trotter this morning
Then a chicken quarter


----------



## sharpeicross

Minced chicken with egg and crushed up shell for breakfast
chicken quarter for din dins:thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10

Just finished some beef tongue 
Tonight will be more of the pork shoulder


----------



## Halifu

Chiken mince & tripe for brek
Carcass for T


----------



## xdayle

I tried mine with some raw chicken wings this morning - seems like we will have no trouble when we go full-time on the raw diet! They loved it
Got some chicken carcasses from the butcher so were gonna try bits of them later in the week too


----------



## Dogless

Tripe and a tin of sardines for brek; oxtail for dinner.


----------



## AcornAntiques

Mine had lambs hearts, liver and kidney last night and were still crying out for more the pair of wee cannibals.

First time they had heart though so i was wary of them eating it but the pair of them destroyed it


----------



## BumbleFluff

Brekkie was a chicken carcass
Tea was lamb mince nuggets 

Im looking forward to feeding all of this though!


----------



## Dogless

Kidney and tripe for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb mince
tea- chicken wing, heart and liver.

I just wish Heidi would make more effort to chew. She always looks like a python attempting to swallow a hippo!! Im sure its only her collar that stops the big chunks going down!!


----------



## Halifu

Beef and heart for brek
Carcass for T


----------



## Goldstar

pork heart today


----------



## Nicky10

Had some trout fillets this morning and then some beef heart


----------



## foxyrockmeister

catz4m8z said:


> breaky- lamb mince
> tea- chicken wing, heart and liver.
> 
> I just wish Heidi would make more effort to chew. *She always looks like a python attempting to swallow a hippo!!* Im sure its only her collar that stops the big chunks going down!!


That did make me chuckle! :lol:

Minced Beef and tripe with pig kidney for breakfast and chicken wings for tea for the pickles today :drool:


----------



## Cleo38

BumbleFluff said:


> Brekkie was a chicken carcass
> Tea was lamb mince nuggets
> 
> Im looking forward to feeding all of this though!


I am just amazed your dog posed so well next to all those goodies - there's no way my two would have held off!!


----------



## Halifu

Rabbit and left over veg from our dinner later


----------



## Dogless

White fish for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Nicky10

Lamb neck for breakfast then it should be some goat meat for dinner

Going to try half a lamb head tomorrow can't wait


----------



## Souris

Eira had lamb ribs (plus spine) tonight for tea, and Pixel had a set of lamb ribs from the butcher last week.

Eira got it ALL over her paws, head and ruff: she looked like she'd murdered something by the time she finished. 



















Plus excuse the kitchen floor, did a mop after she finished - they've been running around in our muddy garden since I got back! (And then planting lovely muddy paw prints all over our floor!  )


----------



## Halifu

Liver & tripe for brek
Chicken necks will b for T


----------



## Nicky10

He was supposed to have half a lamb's head but it's not thawed  so just some boneless beef hopefully it will be done for dinner


----------



## Dogless

Liver and yoghurt for brek; chicken bits for dinner.


----------



## smokeybear

Tonight my dogs had:

Ikg of live yoghurt
1 egg
banana
Manuka Honey
strawberries


----------



## Halifu

Lamb+tripe for brek
Chicken bits later for T


----------



## Nicky10

Rest of the half lamb head it was about 500g and I think he ate about 300 so no dinner for him


----------



## toffee44

Brekki chicken carcass and back and about 350g mince each

About an hour ago a bowl of tripe.


Tomorrow I have to chop up two ox heart--the things we do.


----------



## Wyrd

Home made sausages today


----------



## toffee44

^^ please explain, have you made them so they are easy to handle??





Mine had a chicken carcass with some yoghurt and cod liver oil this morning and then the ox heart tonight (just puttng off cutting it up)


----------



## Wyrd

They are a test run for when I am away from home with the dogs. Raw food can be a bit of a pain when you don't have a lot of space to store things (such as a caravan). The sausages store well and can last a few days in a fridge or cooler box.


----------



## Halifu

Wyrd said:


> They are a test run for when I am away from home with the dogs. Raw food can be a bit of a pain when you don't have a lot of space to store things (such as a caravan). The sausages store well and can last a few days in a fridge or cooler box.


What a great idea
Been thinking what to do when we go away later on this year.
Lamb for brek
Pork ribs for T.


----------



## Nicky10

Chicken quarter this morning
Boneless beef for dinner with a bully stick for dessert


----------



## pogo

today was beef and then chicken carcasses for tea.

and.... i finally found a butcher that sells bones, off cuts etc for dogs! and they sell pigs heads for a couple of quid! this one i've named bob


----------



## toffee44

You've named his Bob!!! 

Dylan had a whole heart yesterday and busters piece weighed at 1.2kg so Teals was probably 800g.

Just 1kg of mince each and Teal will have some chicken quarters as we are going away fro a night to see my mum.


----------



## Nicky10

Ox liver and kidney for breakfast
Then beef heart for dinner


----------



## Dogless

Ox heart for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Halifu

Chicken mince for brek
Carcas for T


----------



## Nellybelly

Chicken drumstick for breakfast! 
Here is the cutie enjoying her meal


----------



## Halifu

Minced Lamb & liver for brek
Lamb breast for T


----------



## pogo

Pigs head for tea!


----------



## Halifu

Yesterday was rabbit &left over veg
Today for breky is meat & tripe with liver and chicken carcass for T


----------



## Dogless

Forgot this for a few days . But today brek was liver and a tin of sardines, dinner will be chicken carcasses.


----------



## catsandcanines

SLB said:


> Sadie - Prize choice Chicken mince, egg shell and small heart chunk.
> .


My dogs have prize choice also but I don't add the egg shell. It does say it has 4% minced bone in. Is this enough, do you think, for calcium or should I be adding an eggshell too?


----------



## Goldstar

part of chicken back, beef heart and beef liver today


----------



## catz4m8z

Blimey! that pig didnt look too impressed!!

Breaky- turkey mince
tea- chicken thigh, lamb heart and lambs liver
snack- home made mackerel, cheese and carrot biscuit.


----------



## terencesmum

Breakfast was pilchards in tomato sauce (although Mr T prefers Sardines in tomato sauce )
Tea is pig's trotter.


----------



## Pupcakes

pogo said:


> Pigs head for tea!


CHUFFIN' HELL!

You guys arent messing about when you say RAW man!

I will have to show these photos to my dad as he still doesnt believe you can give dogs RAW meat! Although he did enjoy watching D&C scoff down some raw beef the other day.

I like looking at these photos to get a rough of idea of how much should be in the bowl.

This stuff is really, really, raw...

I can see Charlie loving this!

xxx


----------



## Goldstar

I am guessing that Dottie and Charlie are about the same weight as Lucky (12lbs) 

Here is Lucky's food for a whole day. It's a cat dish so quite small. It's a small part of chicken back, heart and liver


----------



## pogo

Pupcakes said:


> CHUFFIN' HELL!
> 
> You guys arent messing about when you say RAW man!
> 
> I will have to show these photos to my dad as he still doesnt believe you can give dogs RAW meat! Although he did enjoy watching D&C scoff down some raw beef the other day.
> 
> I like looking at these photos to get a rough of idea of how much should be in the bowl.
> 
> This stuff is really, really, raw...
> 
> I can see Charlie loving this!
> 
> xxx


We don't do things by half in this house


----------



## Halifu

Tripe for brek, chicken Necks for T


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Goldstar

Beef heart today, a small piece of chicken and 1 sprat


----------



## bearcub

pogo said:


> today was beef and then chicken carcasses for tea.
> 
> and.... i finally found a butcher that sells bones, off cuts etc for dogs! and they sell pigs heads for a couple of quid! this one i've named bob


Would you mind sharing the name of the butcher hun? I'd love to get a pig's head and it would be well worth a trip down to Sheffield


----------



## sharpeicross

Could I ask a question please?

I bought some hearts and liver on Monday and put them straight in the freezer, have they been frozen long enough for me to be able to defrost them now? I have fed them chicken from fresh, but I'm sure I have read on here, not to do that with hearts, liver etc???

Many thanks.


----------



## Lexiedhb

I have never frozen offal except for storage, and usually feed it fresh Do you mean for bug killing?


----------



## Goldstar

6 sprats today 

I have fed beef heart from morrisons fresh the day I bought it


----------



## sharpeicross

Lexiedhb said:


> I have never frozen offal except for storage, and usually feed it fresh Do you mean for bug killing?


Yes, is it not necessary?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Dogless

Bowl of tripe with a bit extra added before our walk for brek; chicken bits for dinner.


----------



## pogo

bearcub said:


> Would you mind sharing the name of the butcher hun? I'd love to get a pig's head and it would be well worth a trip down to Sheffield


It's 'batty's family butchers' on chesterfield road in woodseats


----------



## toffee44

Turkey necks and chicken carcass


----------



## sharpeicross

Mine loved their hearts and liver for breakfast.

Ribs for dinner


----------



## Halifu

Beef &tripe yesterday
Chicken & liver today


----------



## Dogless

Ox heart for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Halifu

Lamb breast today


----------



## Tegs mum

Can I join? 

I have a 6 year old Border Collie (Teg) who has had chicken carcass and duck mince today.
Also a 20 week old BC pup (Hocus) who is mainly fed fish4dogs puppy kibble and bits of raw in addition, not in a bowl but here he is with his first ever carcass earlier today


----------



## toffee44

^^OMG you dog actually chews carcass, Dylan and Buster take about two crunches and its gone.

Tripe, chicken carcass they aint bored of it yet. Thts day three now of that.

Just got some liver out that I will throw at them later.


----------



## SLB

Louie had meaty mince, a duck wing and a heart chunk. 
Benjie had chicken mince, a duck wing and a heart chunk.
And in an attempt to get Lil Miss on board with the raw feeding; Mishka had beef mince, a duck wing and a heart chunk too


----------



## Tegs mum

toffee44 said:


> ^^OMG you dog actually chews carcass, Dylan and Buster take about two crunches and its gone.
> 
> Tripe, chicken carcass they aint bored of it yet. Thts day three now of that.
> 
> Just got some liver out that I will throw at them later.


That's because he hasn't got all his adult teeth yet, I'm sure he'll get faster!
When Teg has a carcass they vanish very quckly!

Teg has got chicken carcass and salmon today.
Hocus is just having some beef mince.


----------



## LexiLou2

Mine had turkey thigh and chicken liver for tea and mince for breakfast.


----------



## pogo

Beef ribs for tea!


----------



## Halifu

Meaty chunks &tripe for brek
Chicken necks & some pork ribs for T


----------



## porchpotty

Chicken legs for my sweetie today.


----------



## Dogless

Tripe for brek; will be oxtail for dinner.


----------



## toffee44

Salmon heads
Chicken Carcass
Beef Ribs
Trotter
Something non identifiable in the pub freezer I was given lol

and Dylan found himself a pheasant; fresh roadkill. 


Bit of a bitty day.


----------



## Halifu

Rabbit today


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- tripe mince
tea- beef cheek and lamb heart
snacks- home made mackerel and cheese biscuit and deer sinew.


----------



## Dogless

Liver, a tin of sardines and an egg for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced Beef and Pigs Liver for Brekkie
Oxtail and Heart for Dins


----------



## Halifu

Lamb & tripe for brek
Meaty bones for T


----------



## LexiLou2

Chicken mince for breakfast tinned sardines and salmoln scraps for tea.


----------



## BumbleFluff

Blue had her very first pigs trotter last night  I locked her outside until she asked to come in again, couldnt find it anywhere so assumed she had eaten it all  A few hours later she ran into the living room with half a trotter  So i locked her outside again. Then creeped out to see what she was doing and she was burying it in the plant pot!!!  Cheeky sod. She ate it all in the end 
I think. 

Tonight will be chicken carcass and some chicken gibblets which i dont know what they are


----------



## sharpeicross

Tripe mince for breakfast and chicken quarters for dinner


----------



## Halifu

Yesterday: Mince chicken & tripe for brek
Carcass for T
Today: mince lamb & liver for brek
Meaty lamb bones for T


----------



## sprollie16

BumbleFluff said:


> Blue had her very first pigs trotter last night  I locked her outside until she asked to come in again, couldnt find it anywhere so assumed she had eaten it all  A few hours later she ran into the living room with half a trotter  So i locked her outside again. Then creeped out to see what she was doing and she was burying it in the plant pot!!!  Cheeky sod. She ate it all in the end
> I think.
> 
> Tonight will be chicken carcass and some chicken gibblets which i dont know what they are


The first time I gave my 2 trotters they both buried, ate a bit, buried, ate a bit etc etc - must be something extra special about pigs feet :crazy:


----------



## Dogless

Kidney and a tin of mackerel for brek; nice beef rib as a snack out in the sun; chicken carcasses for dinner .


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Trotters yesterday and beef bones today


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Fish and eggs for breakfast, chicken wings for dins :drool:


----------



## LexiLou2

Mince for breakfast yesterday and salmon trimming and tinned sardines for tea yesterday.....minced oily fish for breakfast and a 1/4 of a rack of lamb ribs each for tea today.

I got my order on tuesday from DAF and ordered sheeps legs (5 for £1) and they still have fur/wool/fluff whatever you want to call it on them :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## LucyAnnH

Today Otto (5 month old kitty) & Tabitha (2 year old Yorkie) woke up to a bowl of beef heart, kidney, minced rabbit, raw egg & cider vinegar and for dinner had blended salmon heads, beef heart and liver. Kitty going in for castration tomorrow so no brekkie for him in the morning! 

Nearly the weekend though so will have to stock up on some chicken carcasses!

Any other suggestions welcome!


----------



## Halifu

Chicken mince for brek
Meaty bones for T


----------



## Dogless

Tripe and an egg for brek; ox heart for dinner. No bone today as he had a lot yesterday and has old fashioned white crumbly poo!


----------



## peds

Bits of a cock - a wing, the lungs, the testicles, the kidneys, bits of skin, a piece of the anal tract that was still attached to the bird.. that kind of thing. Also, a piece of celery stick and a piece of carrot.


----------



## Halifu

Lamb hearts and some mince for brek
Lamb breast for T


----------



## kateh8888

Beef mince for breakfast & Turkey carcass for dinner!


----------



## Dogless

Tripe and beef shin for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Cleo38

Chopped heart, liver & pancreas for breakfast & lambs spines for tea!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

minced lamb and sardines for breakfast, tripe for dinner


----------



## sharpeicross

Went down to the butchers at the bottom of my road today, he is always so busy down there, I tried to pop in at a quiet time so I could chat to him, sods law as soon as I start asking him questions the shop turns manic But I did manage to get as far as ordering a box of chicken carcusses which will arrive next week. I think I will have to persuade hubby to pick another freezer this week, we already have 2, but with the 5 of us and a couple of boyfriends (my daughters, not mine) they always seem to be full.

Breakfast: Chicken mince and egg

Dinner: Pork steak


----------



## Halifu

Liver & tripe for brek
Chicken necks and left over veg for T


----------



## Dogless

Fish and probiotic yoghurt for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Goldstar

Part of chicken back, lamb kidney and lamb liver


----------



## toffee44

Liver
Trachea
Lung
Heart
Carcass (no bum explosions yet)

"table scraps" (I burnt risotto)


----------



## Halifu

Rabbit & left over veg yesterday
Today Mince chicken tripe & liver for brek
Chicken carcass for T


----------



## LucyAnnH

Over the weekend they gobbled down tripe, beef heart, mackerel (tinned), trout (raw), chicken wings and trotters. Particularly liked making a game of the bones amidst the chews...my poor veggie boyfriend sat there munching his cornflakes whilst trotters were flung passed his feet.


----------



## toffee44

Tripe, eggs and carcass.


----------



## sharpeicross

Tripe mince for breakfast
Chicken quarters for dinner


----------



## foxyrockmeister

beef mince and liver for breakfast
oxtail and ox heart for dinner

bit of a moooooooooooiliscious day today


----------



## Dogless

Liver day here so big chunk of ox liver for brek; chicken carcasses and necks for dinner.


----------



## terencesmum

Breakfast was a mixture of chicken hearts and gizzards.
Tea was a trotter and some beef kidney, the butcher gave me for free (just a couple of slivers though).


----------



## Halifu

Beef tripe & heart for brek
Meaty bones later for T


----------



## Amy-manycats

Lambs kidneys, assorted lamb bones for tea


----------



## Mophie

In my house it's more whats on the floor...


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- lamb mince
dinner- chicken wings and liver.
snacks- a dried chicken foot after their monster walk today and a home made biscuit at bedtime!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

minced tripe and pigs kidney for breakfast
meaty beef chunks for dinner
lunchtime snack of pigs ear


----------



## Goldstar

meaty lamb bone today


----------



## Dogless

Tripe for brek; a tin of sardines, an egg and a beef rib for dinner.


----------



## SLB

Pennie with a duck wing (I have no chicken wings! And this was the last one..)


















The boys have Turkey mince with a lamb bone each


----------



## pogo

Lamb for breaky and chicken wings for tea


----------



## catsandcanines

Raw prize choice tripe for breakfast and minced chicken with bone for tea

2 fish4dogs skinny strips treat


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Cleo38

Roxy - x 2 chicken carcass stuffed with minced beef
Toby - x 1 chicken carcass stuffed with carrot (he's on restricted food since his op!)


----------



## ian1969uk

Rocco spring menu - veal hearts and tender peas.

Mixed with Luposan Sport Sensitive.


----------



## Mophie

Brekkie mince lamb, with 2x eggs and some ACV.
Dinner will be chicken wings


----------



## peds

Beef shreds, sinew and fat for breakfast, pork liver for training treats, and a brace of quail for dinner.


----------



## Dogless

Tripe for brek; chicken carcasses will be for dinner.


----------



## Goldstar

Beef heart and lamb liver today


----------



## 8tansox

Sardines in oil, egg, quarter minced chicken and a pork bone, live yoghurt, manuka honey, half a banana. 

I've got a cheese & pickle sarnie.


----------



## Dogless

8tansox said:


> Sardines in oil, egg, quarter minced chicken and a pork bone, live yoghurt, manuka honey, half a banana.
> 
> *I've got a cheese & pickle sarnie*.


Sounds like the order of things in this house  .


----------



## sharpeicross

Fresh Salmon and pilchards for breakfast
Turkey thigh for dinner


----------



## Cleo38

Chopped heart/lung/kidneys for brekkie

Tongue for tea!


----------



## lucylastic

Tried to organise the freezer a bit better so tonight's tea was a smorgasbord of bits and pieces.
Chicken wing
Tripe
NI chicken mince
egg


----------



## Halifu

Tripe & sardines for brek
Lamb breast for T later


----------



## sharpeicross

This was Marmite yesterday enjoying his Turkey


----------



## Cleo38

Tripe for breakfast
Rabbit for tea


----------



## Dogless

Rabbit for brek with an egg; chicken bits and bobs for dinner.


----------



## terencesmum

Dogless said:


> Rabbit for brek with an egg; chicken bits and bobs for dinner.


Terence had his "lucky dip" (chicken gizzards, livers and hearts) for breakfast and pig's trotters for tea.


----------



## Nicky10

Just random bits and pieces from cutting up and bagging the order that came in and then some tripe for dinner


----------



## Dogless

Pet mince for brek; dinner will be oxtail.


----------



## sharpeicross

NI Beef mince for breakfast
Heart and liver for dinner


----------



## Halifu

Liver for brek chicken for T.


----------



## Goldstar

half of a very meaty chicken carcuss today


----------



## Nicky10

Boneless beef for breakfast and then whole quail for dinner


----------



## Halifu

Whole Rabbit and left over Sunday veg today


----------



## Nicky10

Egg and a day old chick this morning (the neighbours were horrified but they shouldn't have asked what he was eating it was their own fault really )

Starting on a pork shoulder this evening


----------



## Dogless

Tripe for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## LexiLou2

mince for breakfast and heart and pig skin for tea.


----------



## toffee44

I had a Landywoods order, pork delivery (from friends) and a mince pick up (a deal I have with someone locally who minces lots of stuff for me) all at once=does not fit in freezer so mine who normlly have 1kg-1.4kg a day have had about 2kg

So basically been

Turkey wings
Mince
Tripe
Trotters
Tails 

Two more days worth in fridge/ defrosting box

Teal is now fat

Dylan is now fat

Buster has got heavier according to scales but can still see his ribs


----------



## Dogless

Liver, tin of sardines and some probiotic yoghurt for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Nicky10

Ox liver and kidney this morning
Some lamb ribs this evening


----------



## Halifu

Beef & tripe for brek
Meaty bones for T


----------



## toffee44

Chicken Mince with egg and some yoghurt and a turkey wing.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Monday is Moo-day!

Beef mince and Liver for breakfast

Ox tail and Heart for dinner


----------



## lucylastic

Bought some lamb necks from Natural Instinct. Lucy had the first one for tea tonight. OMG I wish I'd had the camera ready. She has taken it into her crate and is enjoying it soooo much. I'm never going back to dog food.


----------



## Guest

Oooo I can finally participate!

60g chicken mince for breakfast and a chicken wing for dinner.


----------



## Halifu

Chicken & tripe today
With some sardines for lunch.


----------



## Dogless

White fish for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Halifu

Rabbit yesterday
Chicken & tripe for brek carcass for T today


----------



## SLB

Sadie: Prize choice Lamb with a chunk of heart. 
Louie: Beef with something (can't tell if it's liver or heart)
Pennie: Lamb and veg nuggets from natures menu and prize choice free flow chicken mince (we are talking 4 meals)


----------



## Guest

Today we started on tripe! So it was chicken mince and a small amount of tripe for breakfast, and chicken mince for dinner. Having a few days of mince before getting up the courage to try a bone meal again.


----------



## GoldenShadow

I'm quite bad I'm not generally feeding mine twice a day at the moment Singing:

Kidney for dinner and maybe some frozen carcasses/necks/lamb bones to munch on if its nice this afternoon to kill some time


----------



## sharloid

Broder's tea was a chicken wing, some lamb heart and some chicken liver with a bit of minced veg.


----------



## Halifu

Minced lamb & egg for brek
Meaty lamb bone for T later.


----------



## SLB

So I decided to give Louie his usual Tuesday meal but decided to cut it in 3/4 and give a 1/4 to Sadie, Pennie had a block of mince. I went inside to grab my coat and came out to find Sadie had stolen Pennie's food (had to give her more) and Pennie was happily munching on the bit of rabbit.

She only had it for as long as it took Louie to eat his then I took it off her and put it back in the freezer for another day.

Crappy photos - off my phone.

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lucylastic

They are super photos.


----------



## lucylastic

Natural Instinct turkey and tripe mince with a chicken wing and an egg went down really well tonight.


----------



## Dogless

Tripe and an egg for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## Guest

Minced tripe for breakfast

Chicken mince and an egg for dinner


----------



## Halifu

Turkey and egg for brek
Chicken bits & bobs for T later


----------



## Kc Mac

Breakfast was

Kc - spoonful of Wainwrights wet to take meds
Bud - as above (no meds!)
Otto - chicken mince and tripe

Dinner was

Kc - Natural Instinct Turkey & Tripe
Bud - turkey neck, oily fish
Otto - chicken carcass, chicken mince, tripe


Will start taking pictures again soon!


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was chicken necks. 

Supper was boneless pork shoulder


----------



## toffee44

Turkey Neck x2 and turkey tail x2 (Teal only got one as hes now getting podgy). They had a beef rib at lunch but I dont count that in allowance.

Landywoods are doing their turkey necks in full length at the moment (is it wrong I got slightly excited when I found out) gives the dogs something to gnaw on. I dont feed in the bowl I hand piece to each dog they bog off for a few minutes and then come back in for the next piece


----------



## Dogless

Beef chunks for brek, chicken carcasses for dinner. Some scrambled egg as an extra treat as Kilo is looking skinny again!


----------



## Halifu

Chicken & tripe for brek
Carcass for T later
At last we've found a butchers that feed their dogs On raw diet .
Going down to meet them at the wkend:001_smile:


----------



## lozzibear

Today Jake is getting Ox cheek and Duck wings


----------



## sallygunes

not been on for a while but winston had chicken mince for breackfast and a large chicken carcass for tea


----------



## Dogless

Lamb mince and an egg for brek; chicken carcasses for dinner.


----------



## pogo

Lamb chunks for breaky and duck wings with eggs for tea


----------



## sharpeicross

Green tripe for breakfast (Peanut loved, Marmie not so keen)
Lambs neck for dinner (Big thumbs up from both)


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced beef and pigs liver for breakfast, Oxtail and heart for dinner. 

Kong stuffed with banana, peanut butter and yoghurt as a lunchtime snack.


----------



## Dogless

Ox liver and an egg for brek; chicken carcasses and necks for dinner.


----------



## Halifu

Beef & kidney for brek
Beef ribs later for T.


----------



## Kazastan

Heres a piccy of Scarlett making her choice from Chicken Turkey heary or lamb, thankfully she will never steal from the fridge! She had Turkey today BTW


----------



## lucylastic

A very meaty lamb neck today


----------



## Halifu

Rabbit & Sunday roast left overs Yesterday 
Today Minced lamb & tripe for breky, meaty lamb bones for T.


----------



## kate_7590

Tripe & Liver for breakfast 
Lamb bones for tea


----------



## pogo

Pigs head for tea!


----------



## LexiLou2

Tripe for breakfast and beef and liver for tea....small rations tomorrow as they've had two big meal days....I'll be a popular mummy tomorrow I'm sure!!


----------



## Freddie and frank

Minced green tripe for breakfast served by me with a towel round my face fixed with a peg around the back. Yuk. OUTSIDE. 
No kisses afterwards!!!!


----------



## Halifu

Wish we could get green tripe around here 
Today we've had chicken mince & liver for brek
And wings,necks for T.


----------



## toffee44

Lamb bones

and then I will chuck tripe at them later this evening.

Lamb bone fun...



















Dylan in his "den"


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced lamb and eggs for breakfast, chicken wings for dinner and a lunchtime snack of frozen yoghurt!


----------



## kate_7590

Lumps of tripe for breakfast

chicken wings for dinner


----------



## pogo

beef chunks for breaky, and lamb bones and frozen pig skin for tea


----------



## Dogless

Heart, yoghurt and sardines for brek; dinner will be chicken carcasses.


----------



## 5headh

Had chicken 'quarters' for breakfast.

His got fish, liver an egg and some veggies


----------



## Halifu

Lambs liver & lamb chunks for brek
Meaty lamb bones for T.


----------



## Dogless

Kidney, tripe, an egg and yoghurt for brek yesterday, pet mince and yoghurt today.

Chicken carcasses for dinner yesterday and today will be oxtail.


----------



## SixStar

Not done this in a while 

Sprats and salmon heads for breakfast, and they've got lamb ribs and liver for dinner.

Just introducing Ozzy to raw so he's still on all chicken - he had carcasses for breakfast, mince for lunch, he'll have more mince with backs for tea, and goats milk and egg for supper. He's got about ten kilos to gain, so is on little and often


----------



## toffee44

A whole ox heart each munch out, Dylan loves it he really has to chew it. 


Tomorrow they will just have a trotter as the hearts weigh 2.5kg-2.8kg.


----------



## Nicky10

Chicken quarter for breakfast and then some garlicky chicken hearts as training treats for dinner he loves them but the smell is terrible


----------



## sallygunes

winstons not been feeling well for a couple of days so today he had a lamb rib for breakfast and is havin oxtail for tea


----------



## Halifu

Yesterday Beef chunks & egg
Today chicken & tripe ,carcass for T later


----------



## SLB

The dogs had Sushi! Well Herring.

Pennie only had half.. mainly because it was too cold to stand outside with her but also because it's new.. she demolished it's face!










Take it inside??? :shock: 


























Louie hiding in his igloo with his


----------



## toffee44

Tripe and Turkey Neck


----------



## simplysardonic

Today the dogs had half a sheep's head each for the first time, not in the bowl, but out on the back lawn. Trix has finished hers, Bob is savouring his


----------



## Nicky10

He's lost interest in chicken so the last couple of days I've given him a whole chicken stuffed with tripe and some ground beef and boneless pork never seen him so eager to eat . So hopefully that will make him more interested


----------



## Gemmaa

Wow, this has been highly educational! 
I don't think I'll ever be able to eat meat or a take-away again, but the dogs are going to have some great meals!

Also, yay for living 15 minutes from a town with a university in it and consequently a Chinese supermarket!


----------



## Halifu

Just had our first delivery from Landywoods
Must say im very impressed.
The order was confirmed via email:thumbup1:
The driver called this morning to let me know roughly what time he'd be here:thumbup1:
He wheeled the delivery in ( instead of dummping it on the side of the drive!!)...and ofered to unload it(which would of ment down the steps through the courtyard and down some more steps into the cellar):thumbup::thumbup1:
Quality looks the dogs n**s
And best of all EVERYTHING we ordered is present:w00t:
Happy dogs, Freezers all stocked up and VERY Happy owners:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## kate_7590

Mine had some heart chunks for breakfast, and they'll have pork bone for dinner.


----------



## toffee44

AM Trotters and mince

PM Tripe


----------



## Halifu

Lamb & tripe for brek
Meaty lamb ribs for T later.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Not been on this thread for ages, just thought I'd pop back and say.......

minced lamb and raw eggs for breakfast, chicken wings for tea! :drool:


----------



## BumbleFluff

Last nights dinner, 6 sardines from tescos discount shelf, 92p 









Tonights, turkey drumstick (Will have to cut it in half though as its the size of two meals!)


----------



## Nicky10

Pork loin and then some boneless beef for dinner


----------



## Cleo38

Venison!!

My OH spotted another deer get hit by a car this afternoon so he bought it home. We have just gutted it, chopped it up & stocked up our freezer


----------



## Halifu

Beef & kidney for brek 
Turkey necks for T


----------



## BumbleFluff

Cleo38 said:


> Venison!!
> 
> My OH spotted another deer get hit by a car this afternoon so he bought it home. We have just gutted it, chopped it up & stocked up our freezer


 

Send some my way?? :lol:


----------



## Jacquelinemary

Friday night visit to the butcher and wow! threw in a pigs ear which is a first for Gem --- so funny, she didn't know what to do with it at first so ran round it and barked at it - I think she thought it was going to get up and run off ! that'll keep her busy for a while !


----------



## catz4m8z

LOL, the joys of pigs ears!!

My lot had tripe mince for breaky and chicken wings and liver for tea.


----------



## Goldstar

Today was a small part of chicken back, beef heart, beef kidney and a bit of green tripe


----------



## kate_7590

Mine had minced venison for breakfast and chicken wings for tea.


----------



## Nicky10

Pig trotter and then some boneless goat


----------



## Sarahferret

Mine had tripe for breakfast, half a turkey neck for dinner.


----------



## pogo

A couple of meals over the few days

small tea of sheep legs

















Beef ribs, sprats and egg shells


----------



## Cleo38

Ah,I love the way they are sat nicely on their towels waiting for their dinners 

My two horrible dogs drag their bits all over the house, I had to lock them outside tonight as they managed to get blood everywhere


----------



## pogo

Must admit they don't bother, they normally just lie down where i put it and that's it. I don't very often bother putting the towels down either.


----------



## BumbleFluff

Well.....
Todays dinner was supposed to be tripe! I ALWAYS leave tripe outside to defrost as my mother finds the smell unbarable  I didnt realise quite how hot it would be today....Tripe and hot weather DO NOT mix very well. It attracts flies. Lots of them. They all think its a good idea to lay hundreds of eggs in the tripe  The sight of it made me feel very sick  So she just had to much on some frozen pork bones for dinner instead


----------



## pogo

BumbleFluff said:


> Well.....
> Todays dinner was supposed to be tripe! I ALWAYS leave tripe outside to defrost as my mother finds the smell unbarable  I didnt realise quite how hot it would be today....Tripe and hot weather DO NOT mix very well. It attracts flies. Lots of them. They all think its a good idea to lay hundreds of eggs in the tripe  The sight of it made me feel very sick  So she just had to much on some frozen pork bones for dinner instead


I'd still feed it  extra protein or just stick it back in the freezer!

Today the boys have butchers scraps for breaky and frozen duck wings for tea


----------



## kate_7590

tripe chunks for breakie & frozen heart chunks for dinner


----------



## BumbleFluff

pogo said:


> I'd still feed it  extra protein or just stick it back in the freezer!
> 
> Today the boys have butchers scraps for breaky and frozen duck wings for tea


ewww no way!!  :lol:

Today she has a Rack of lamb ribs, some chicken gibblets, sardines and an egg  
No fly eggs!!!


----------



## pogo

BumbleFluff said:


> ewww no way!!  :lol:
> 
> Today she has a Rack of lamb ribs, some chicken gibblets, sardines and an egg
> No fly eggs!!!


I've done it, forgot about something i'd left to thaw and it had a few extra pressies, the boys don't care tis extra food to them!


----------



## Sarahferret

Tried minced oily fish for breakfast. Fussy madam didn't like the sloppy texture, so I'm going to part freeze to firm it up it and give it another crack at for dinner!


----------



## 5headh

Just starting raw with Woody so his mainly having minces at the mo and some offal.

For breakfast he had tripe mince.

For dinner his had mince (tescos finest  ) that was in the reduced section and some liver (cut up in small bits)


----------



## Doll

All Danes had cow and horse today no piccies though. I gave em all a raw egg which is funny to watch them eat as they always take it out of the bowls and drop so it gets messy. Lol!!!! 

Still sourcing raw for them but we seem to have found a place just for us. Also looking for green tripe as well to try for them. Bet the gals eat it the buggers as they just love raw food only one so far isn't keen so we cook hers god isn't she spoilt but we are slowly making it rarer and rarer for her.


----------



## Sarahferret

Chicken and tripe mince for breakfast
Lamb neck for dinner


----------



## kate_7590

Mine have been neglected today..only venison mince for breakie, but because we had a very late night which turned into a late morning they were fed at about 11am 
didn't have a proper meal for dinner..just tripe sticks to chew on in the garden


----------



## Freddie and frank

Oh bugger......not got breakfast out the freezer yet:cursing:

Think they'll have tripe chunks.....smelly....


----------



## Staceyxxx

There biscuits as meal , then snacks were cauliflower, broccolii, carrots &chew sticks


----------



## Nicky10

A chickencicle but he's not been very hungry with the heat


----------



## bearcub

Doll said:


> All Danes had cow and *horse* today


 where did you get that from?!


----------



## Doll

bearcub said:


> where did you get that from?!


Tis ok they didnt kill it lol!!!! We got it from the local abattoir and it's rare they get any in. They loved it and ate it all up. It's a bit bloodier than cow but doesn't smell at all and very little fat too.


----------



## bearcub

Doll said:


> Tis ok they didnt kill it lol!!!! We got it from the local abattoir and it's rare they get any in. They loved it and ate it all up. It's a bit bloodier than cow but doesn't smell at all and very little fat too.


Ah, didn't realise abattoirs ever got them in. But good to know it went to good use and the dog enjoyed it


----------



## Doll

Forgot doggies all got cow and chicken today and the pup nicked a yoghurt thankfully it was a plain one as it was mine for fruit the sod. Won't harm her of course. 

Abattoir here usually only do cow and the organs for us but they said they had a rare treat in for the Danes so of course we took it. 

Can I ask do you all cut up the meat yourself or is it done for you we cut up the meats by the way. 

Also where do you all source meat from. Mine is the abattoir and butchers.


----------



## bearcub

Heart and liver for brekkie here and chicken carcasses for tea  

Popped into the big Morrisons in town today to stock up on a few things and they had reduced all of their offal and trotters  so I cleared out the shelves got a couple of months worth for about £10  had some right funny looks at the checkout though


----------



## Goldstar

Half a frozen chicken back today with a raw egg


----------



## Amy-manycats

Megrim ( fish) but they are currently up and throwing up with it


----------



## Doll

I doubt it was the fish hen more so the weather. 

Need to stock up on fish mine like the whole fish including the head for some reason. 

Cow and chicken for mine. Some goats milk in there too. Pup had raw egg again and natural yoghurt only cos the lad gave her it.


----------



## sallygunes

winston had tripe and pilchards for brekkie and a pigs foot lolly for tea which he had half of and half tomorrow x


----------



## Kc Mac

Breakfast was 

Kc & Bud - Handful of Naturediet

Ottokar - eco mince, chicken necks

Dinner will be

Kc - Natural Instinct working duck, separate bowl handful of Naturediet

Buddy & Ottokar - lamb necks, oily fish


----------



## Doll

This is the baby of the family having a bone and loving it. Supervised of course


----------



## Goldstar

Today is part of a chicken carcuss, lamb liver and beef heart


----------



## pogo

The boys had big bowl of liver and duck tongues for breaky. Tea was frozen pork bone and pig tails


----------



## Sarahferret

Yesterday's dinner









Today: breakfast was tripe, dinner will be duck wings.


----------



## Leanne77

pogo said:


> The boys had big bowl of liver and duck tongues for breaky. Tea was frozen pork bone and pig tails


Duck tongues?? Cant imagine them to be much of a meal!

Last night for tea my lot had lung which a friend had surprised me with. I thought they were going to be fussy with it but they ate it without a problem. They ate way over their normal portion amount and today they are suffering at the opposite end! I'm thinking of tarring the roads with it 

Breakfast today was some kind of DAF mince, not sure what, and tea was just a bowl of veg to try and balance out their huge meal last night!


----------



## Malmum

A couple from me before I forget as always.

Lunch - Pollock and chick wings.









Supper - carcass and pig tail.









Plus a keen little boy.


----------



## toffee44

Tripe and lamb ribs today

Chicken wings, lamb ribs and sardines, egg and yoghurt yesterday.


----------



## Doll

Cow again for my lot and some heart too and a spot of liver. 

Have found a supplier that does pig heads so I shall see how they go with that. Missed out on a deer that got trapped on one of the farms damn as that would of kept them going for a wee bit too.

I also got tongue which I find amusing when they try and eat it.


----------



## BumbleFluff

Dinner tonight was lamb mince, carrot, an egg and sardines  she scoffed most of it, the rest will go in a kong


----------



## Goldstar

Today was half of a mackeral


----------



## pogo

Leanne77 said:


> Duck tongues?? Cant imagine them to be much of a meal!
> 
> Last night for tea my lot had lung which a friend had surprised me with. I thought they were going to be fussy with it but they ate it without a problem. They ate way over their normal portion amount and today they are suffering at the opposite end! I'm thinking of tarring the roads with it
> 
> Breakfast today was some kind of DAF mince, not sure what, and tea was just a bowl of veg to try and balance out their huge meal last night!


They did have a full bowl of liver each as they can take it, the tongues are bigger then you think! they also get half a pack of them each


----------



## sallygunes

breakfast today was tripe mince and dinner was turkey breast and sardines with tomatoe sauce x


----------



## thedogsmother

I promise to start taking pics tomorrow but today they had 

Breakfast:
Bella - Tripe and a little bit of liver
Henrick - chicken carcasses and thighs

Dinner:
Bella- Heart, tripe and chicken wing
Henrick - Heart and a little bit of liver


----------



## thedogsmother

My first actual piccy post on this thread 

Bellas breakfast (Tripe, heart and tongue)









Henricks breakfast (Mince and tripe)









Bellas dinner (Mince, sardines in tomato sauce)









Henricks dinner (Heart, Mince and sardines in tomato sauce)


----------



## terencesmum

Terence had a lamb heart and some stuff that he didn't eat yesterday evening (his lucky dip of hearts, liver and gizzards). For tea, he is having a quarter of a lamb ribcage.


----------



## toffee44

Goldstar said:


> Today was half of a mackeral


Dylan swallows a whole one!!!!

Today they have had Beef rib and kidney and a bit of liver as they havent had offal for a while. (really bad at feeding offal I hate handling it).


----------



## thedogsmother

For dinner they had lamb (I think) ribs, some heart, some kidney and chicken carcass, for breakfast they had some sardines, and a turkey wing but I forgot to take piccies of breakfast.

I think ribs are their favourite


----------



## Goldstar

Today was a bit of lambs liver, a few pieces of beef heart, part of a chicken carcuss and a raw egg

Yesterday was tripe


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Tripe, Chicken mince and Pigs liver for breakfast and Chicken wings for tea for the pickling pair today


----------



## pogo

Lamb mince for breaky and beef ribs with the spine, sprats and egg shells for tea


----------



## terencesmum

Sardines in tomato sauce (mushed up for his lordship or he won't touch them) for breakfast and a pig's trotter for tea.


----------



## toffee44

TRIPE TRIPE TRIPE tripe tripe overload here!!

I actually swear my dogs have stomachs of steel they still had firm poops after two days of kidney and liver??


----------



## thedogsmother

I didnt take pics today because I forgot to put the camera on charge but today they had mince and chicken leg for breakfast, and tonight they had mince, heart, lung and chicken carcass.


----------



## Gemmaa

I've given up with bowls . They had chicken feet for dinner. 









Oh, and Pip had beef.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Assortment from the freezer/yellow sticker section today.

Oxtail, random bones (probably beef) and a chicken leg each


----------



## Cleo38

Green tripe & hard boiled egg for brekkie

Venison for dinner


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced Beef, Tripe and Pigs Kidney to break their fast.

Then some marmite and peanut butter on toast 

A raw carrot and a frozen yoghurt each to stop them pestering me while I was trying to do some gardening 

Then good old chicken wings for dinner 

Oh, and some cheese and biscuits 5 minutes ago because they're spoilt rotten and I can't resist their starving little faces while I'm stuffing mine!!


----------



## Born2BWild

foxyrockmeister said:


> Minced Beef, Tripe and Pigs Kidney to break their fast.
> 
> Then some marmite and peanut butter on toast
> 
> A raw carrot and a frozen yoghurt each to stop them pestering me while I was trying to do some gardening
> 
> Then good old chicken wings for dinner
> 
> Oh, and some cheese and biscuits 5 minutes ago because they're spoilt rotten and I can't resist their starving little faces while I'm stuffing mine!!


Mine had chicken mince, veg and natural yoghurt for brekkie and a chicken leg for din dins (only just started raw so still on chicken) :thumbup:

One question...can you freeze natural yoghurt?


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Born2BWild said:


> Mine had chicken mince, veg and natural yoghurt for brekkie and a chicken leg for din dins (only just started raw so still on chicken) :thumbup:
> 
> One question...can you freeze natural yoghurt?


Yep, you can freeze natural yoghurt. My two quite often get frozen yoghurt, it takes a lot longer to eat than fresh so keeps them occupied for a while :thumbup:


----------



## Born2BWild

foxyrockmeister said:


> Yep, you can freeze natural yoghurt. My two quite often get frozen yoghurt, it takes a lot longer to eat than fresh so keeps them occupied for a while :thumbup:


Ok  Fab! :thumbup: I mix it with the veg to get them to eat the veg lol, but never thought of freezing the yog


----------



## Retri

rather than start another raw feed thread, thought I am best to ask here, when people say rabbits ect i assume they are skinned ect, but would it be ok to feed a whole rabbit or even a rat? I have a few in the freezer for the snakes, thought it would be a good bit of vasriety for him, but I know itll make a hell of a mess lol


----------



## pogo

Retri said:


> rather than start another raw feed thread, thought I am best to ask here, when people say rabbits ect i assume they are skinned ect, but would it be ok to feed a whole rabbit or even a rat? I have a few in the freezer for the snakes, thought it would be a good bit of vasriety for him, but I know itll make a hell of a mess lol


Nope whole thing skin, guts, head the lot why would it need to be skinned.

I'm one of the few here who feeds, rats, mice, guinea pigs, chicks, hamsters etc etc but i have them anyway for the snakes so the boys get them sometimes as a treat.

See lovely fluffy rabbit


----------



## Staceyxxx

Biscuits, chicken wings, liver cake... i think thats it


----------



## thedogsmother

Today is 
Breakfast - Heart, Chicken carcass with wings on, mince
Dinner - lamb bones, turkey neck, stewing steak (Bella) chicken leg, mince, lung (Henrick)


----------



## Sarah1983

Spencer's had yoghurt and banana for breakfast and chances are he'll have potatoes, veggies and some roast beef for dinner coz I'm absolutely crap at judging how much to do for me and hubby. Sadly we're a bit boring with meals as pretty much everything comes minced


----------



## Born2BWild

How is this structure looking? Be grateful for any feedback..

Week One

Wednesday -
AM - 1x Raw egg
PM - 1x Chicken wing

Thursday -
AM - 1x Chicken breast
PM - 1x Chicken leg

Friday -
AM - 1x Chicken breast, veg, natural yog and oil.
PM - 1x Chicken wing

Saturday -
AM - Chicken mince
+ 1x Sardine stuffed in kong
PM - 1x Chicken leg

Sunday -
AM - Chicken meat, veg, natural yog and oil 
PM - 1x Chicken wing

Monday -
AM - Chicken mince, veg, yog and oil
PM - 1x Poultry neck 

Tuesday-
AM - Chicken meat, veg, yog and oil
PM - 1x Chicken wing

Week Two

Wednesday-
AM - 1x Raw egg
PM - Turkey meat, veg, yog and oil

Thursday-
AM - Turkey mince, veg, yog, oil.
PM - 1x Chicken leg

Friday-
AM - Turkey meat, veg, yog, oil
PM - 1x Poultry neck

Saturday-
AM - Chicken meat, veg, yog, oil
PM - 1x Chicken wing

Sunday-
AM - Chicken mince, veg, yog, oil
PM - 1x Poultry neck 

Monday-
AM - Turkey meat, veg, yog, oil
PM - 1x Chicken wing

Tuesday-
AM - Turkey mince, veg, yog, oil
PM - 1x Poulty neck

Week Three

Wednesday-
AM - 1x Raw egg
PM - Tripe mince, veg, yog, oil

As some of you know I am new to this so its all about weaning her gently but when do I add liver etc? 

Thank you


----------



## toffee44

Pogo while I will feed wild rabbit, that just looks like fluffy Flopsy pet bunny  and there is no way I could feed guinea pigs. Rats I have done though. Funny isnt it.

Today mine have had turkey wings, garlic and hoepfully a mackeral later if there is some cheap in morrisons.


----------



## pogo

toffee44 said:


> Pogo while I will feed wild rabbit, that just looks like fluffy Flopsy pet bunny  and there is no way I could feed guinea pigs. Rats I have done though. Funny isnt it.
> 
> Today mine have had turkey wings, garlic and hoepfully a mackeral later if there is some cheap in morrisons.


See those are the type of rabbits I order for the bigger snakes so got a couple extra. I keep guinea pigs but it's never bothered me to feed them either.


----------



## Goldstar

Today is sardines 

My dad gets frozen mice/rats for his snakes, think I may try Lucky with one as a little treat


----------



## Doll

Pogo where do you order your rabbits from and are they expensive. Most don't do whole ones it's all chopped or minced. I never feed mine minced meats at all cos they'd Hoover it LOL!!! I like the big chunks for them so they work though's jaw muscles and their teeth for the nashing and ripping. 

Heart, tongue, cow for mine plus their eggs too, whole as usual. oh and treat night goats milk.


----------



## Gemmaa

Chicken wings all round for breakfast.

Then for dinner, a chicken thigh for Freddie and Danny, with veg mix and their first raw egg (Pip and Danny shared an egg), sprinkle of turmeric for everyone, and little beef chunks for Pip.

Also I'm feeling a bit smug right now. Freddie had his first bath today since stopping dry food. 
Normally by now his black bits would be smothered in loose white hair, but there's been nothing!     
I LOVE this diet! :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

Doll said:


> Pogo where do you order your rabbits from and are they expensive. Most don't do whole ones it's all chopped or minced. I never feed mine minced meats at all cos they'd Hoover it LOL!!! I like the big chunks for them so they work though's jaw muscles and their teeth for the nashing and ripping.
> 
> Heart, tongue, cow for mine plus their eggs too, whole as usual. oh and treat night goats milk.


They are off a site that sell frozen rodents for snakes, so i buy them sometimes extra for the boys, so they don't get whole rabbit very often 

Frozen Rabbits - RS Reptile Supplies
I order from here now but haven't tried any rabbits from there. They aren't very cheap but they aren't sold for dogs


----------



## Natzzhixon

Sorry this has sooo badly confused me.
Do u take all the bones out as ive always been told not to give ur dog a bone.
Ive been buying Roxi raw hide bones


----------



## pogo

No the whole point of a raw diet is they eat raw meat and bones along with offal


----------



## Natzzhixon

Ahhh thank u can they chew the bone if its been cooked


----------



## Malmum

Cooked bones can splinter and penetrate the internal organs/ stomach/intestine and cause fatal injuries. Raw bones are flexible and very unlikely to do the same, that's why all wild carnivores eat them daily with no problems.

Even just gnawing on a cooked bone is dangerous and I know people have given them to dogs for years (my mum used to) but we know better now and dogs have died through eating them so we don't do it any more. Even chicken bones are okay for them as long as they are raw and not cooked.


----------



## Natzzhixon

Well thank u for this my Roxi will b a happy girl.
:thumbup:


----------



## 5headh

Woody had Rabbit mince for breakfast yesterday and beef mince with some liver chunks for dinner ... poor lad minces twice in a day, but my sisters dog came over and wanted some food too so they shared a pack of mince.

Chicken legs for dinner tonight and some mince for breakfast again ... :/

Doing a rawtogo order tonight  Sooo excited!!


----------



## Freddie and frank

chicken mince,poultry chunks and bit of veg for breakfast.

lamb ribs for tea i think


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Oxtail and heart for dinner tonight:










Nom nom nom!


----------



## Doll

Looks like someone is enjoying that bless. 

Heart and liver today for mine and then steak and kidneys later on. I have my daughters baby Jack Russel on raw too as she wont eat the butchers dog food oops, but I did counter it and say it was better for her and my reasons why. 

Daughter is very squeamish so I shall be doing the cutting for her and bag it too so she will have at least a weeks supply in at a time. Also a lot cheaper than the tinned. 

She, pup met the giants here and it went brilliantly. :thumbup:Even when daughter was going :scared::scared: a lot.


----------



## thedogsmother

I forgot to take a pic again but this mornings breakfast was

Bella - Tongue, cheek, and chicken thighs
Henrick - 2 hearts and a bit of mince

dinner is going to be (I will try to remember piccies)

Bella - Heart, mince and chicken leg
Henrick - Kidney, tripe, and chicken leg.


----------



## kate_7590

For breakfast they had venison mince, sunflower oil, eggs and some left over tuna and pasta from last night


for dinner they'll have chicken wings.


----------



## Freddie and frank

pigs trotters for tea....first time 

freddie polished his off in only 20mins :closedeyes: yawn.

frank is still going...after 25 mins...bless him



30 mins and he's done...phew...thank god for that.:thumbup:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Lamb mince and raw egg for breaky...

Chicken wings for dinner...


----------



## Sarahferret

Turned into a poultry day today
breakfast - lump of turkey meat
dinner will be - 2 chicken wings & a chicken neck.

I can't tell what's what when it is frozen. Might have to get organised and label bags in future!


----------



## thedogsmother

Todays menu was

Breakfast
Chicken carcass, mince, chicken thigh and tripe.

Dinner
Mince, sardines in tommy sauce, heart, and a tiny bit of liver.


----------



## toffee44

Tripe and turkey neck (1.8kg each today needed the space lol).


----------



## Cleo38

Tripe & chopped lung for breakfast

Venison for dinner


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Lamb mince and tinned sardines in sunflower oil for breakfast

Big stinky chunks of green tripe for dinner


----------



## SixStar

Bit of a mixed bag for everyone today because wanted to run the freezer down a bit because picking up lots from the butchers tomorrow!

Breakfast for all was fish scraps, egg and yoghurt.

Dinner for Jake, Ozzy and Dylan - chicken carcasses, with lung, spleen and liver

Alfie had an unidentifiable chunk of something from the ice ages found at the bottom of the freeze!  I think it was a piece of very well frozen beef!

Blue and Harvey shared a whole tripe - they've got through half of it between them today (it's 8kg), and they'll have the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Sarahferret

Breakfast was half a pig trotter (when she started trying to bury it under my sofa I knew she'd had enough so its back in the freezer for another day)
Dinner will be a lambs heart and a slice of kidney.

I'm also going to try and switch my ferrets to raw. I bought some chicks and mice today, so I'll see what they make of them tonight. I think the dog may end up getting them as an evening snack, but I hope the fuzzies will give them a go.


----------



## Nicky10

He got to eat as much as he wanted off a whole turkey the last 2 days for his birthday needless to say there is still plenty left I think it was 12lbs.

Today was pork liver and sweetbreads then a chunk of boneless beef for dinner


----------



## Guest

I'm back on this thread 

Dinner was minced tripe with a bit of carrot


----------



## Born2BWild

Chicken mince, liver, veg, keepers mix, oil and natural for brekkie and pigs trotter for my hound later and lamb rib for my terrier


----------



## Born2BWild

Natural yoghurt*


----------



## terencesmum

Terence had a mix of chicken liver, gizzards and hearts with evening primrose oil, yumega plus oil and an egg.
For tea, he is having chicken carcasses.


----------



## pogo

Well the boys are now down to 1 big meal a day in the afternoon so today they shared a big pigs head


----------



## Guest

Something new for breakfast this morning - turkey, heart and tripe mix


----------



## Guest

Turkey, heart and tripe mince again for breakfast, a chicken neck and some left-over mince from breakfast for dinner


----------



## kat&molly

I always seem to miss this thread 
I'd ordered some filled Hooves for the girls and they came yesterday[very excited I was]. They loved them


----------



## ballybee

Guess who's got a deer carcass  Tummel will have to have it overthe next few meals though as we don't have a freezer, hopefully getting it this week!!! Also going mackerel fishing tomorrow and found some great bargains in morrisons so both Tummel and Dan will be having raw feeds soon!!!


----------



## terencesmum

McKenzie said:


> Turkey, heart and tripe mince again for breakfast, *a chicken neck* and some left-over mince from breakfast for dinner


AAAWWWW!!! Bless. 
Terence had 2 lamb hearts for breakfast and for tea, he's got a nice pig's trotter.


----------



## kat&molly

kat&molly said:


> I always seem to miss this thread
> I'd ordered some filled Hooves for the girls and they came yesterday[very excited I was]. They loved them


I gave one of these to my neighbours as a treat for their little Staff Noodle. I wasn't very popular this morning as Noods had an upset tum in the night.
Ooops


----------



## hutch6

A whole rabbit and half a trout each (quite big though so think two whole supermarket excuses for trout per half).


----------



## Gemmaa

Lamb bones....if they ever thaw.


----------



## thedogsmother

Today they have had a real mixture which included heart, lung, mince, turkey neck, cheek, kidney and tripe (basically a bag of bits that was leftover when I was weighing it all out for them)


----------



## pogo

pigs trotters and tripe in a frozen kong for tea, as they are down to one meal a day now


----------



## ballybee

Yay i'm back with pictures 

Here's Tummel eating his venison ribcage(and Dan having a sneaky nibble, not that Tum cared  ) and then Dan had his first ever raw meal of 3 chicken wings tonight!!! He did really well, chewed the bones up and although he was trying to pull it from my fingers ans guzzle he didn't bite me once 


































We got a big pack of wings(about 20) from morrisons and a couople of packs of lamb bones so will have more pics for here, getting my freezer soon so will be putting both boys onto part raw diets


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> Yay i'm back with pictures
> 
> Here's Tummel eating his venison ribcage(and Dan having a sneaky nibble, not that Tum cared  ) and then Dan had his first ever raw meal of 3 chicken wings tonight!!! He did really well, chewed the bones up and although he was trying to pull it from my fingers ans guzzle he didn't bite me once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a big pack of wings(about 20) from morrisons and a couople of packs of lamb bones so will have more pics for here, getting my freezer soon so will be putting both boys onto part raw diets


OMG! how sweet is Dan


----------



## ballybee

pogo said:


> OMG! how sweet is Dan


Have you not seen Dan yet? There's certainly plenty of pictures on here already


----------



## pogo

ballybee said:


> Have you not seen Dan yet? There's certainly plenty of pictures on here already


No i must have missed them  off to stalk you now for more photos


----------



## whitefire

Dan looks like Falkor from never ending story :thumbup::001_rolleyes:


----------



## whitefire

i thought i would introduce myself to all you wonderful raw feeders on the forum with a little pic of my 6 month old whippet enjoying his dinner.










bit of a rubbish picture taken on my mobile.

Fintan is eating a combination of beef, chicken neck, gizzards and I'm sure there was some brains in there too. the meat is frozen together and feed frozen as he likes to swallow whole :mad2:


----------



## lozzibear

My two are having/had tripe, some beef mince and some ducks wings 

And here are some pics of Arrow eating his dinner, not today but over the last few weeks...
Chicken wing









Ox cheek









Whole lamb heart


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was chicken and beef off cuts

Today was mackeral and raw egg

We are moving on Tuesday so haven't done Lucky's fortnightly shop yet so tomorrow will be a lamb bone


----------



## toffee44

Last night was



















Tonight can be your choice PF members Either

Kidney
Tripe
Turkey Tails

They have had sardines this morning (fish friday went a bit wrong yesterday)

Going up in half hour to get out of freezer.


----------



## Goldstar

I'd go for tripe as it's one of Lucky's favourites


----------



## pogo

Turkey tails!


----------



## toffee44

Tooo Late Pogo they got tripe  


But they have a bucket of turkey Tails defrosting for tomo. Just realised they need freezer space for Landywoods order lol.


----------



## whitefire

toffee44 said:


> Last night was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight can be your choice PF members Either
> 
> Kidney
> Tripe
> Turkey Tails
> 
> They have had sardines this morning (fish friday went a bit wrong yesterday)
> 
> Going up in half hour to get out of freezer.


what is your dog eating? looks like beef? looks yum!


----------



## toffee44

Top one is whole cow heart frozen

Bottom is one in half frozen, the price has rocketed though recently think I paid 20 quid for 10kgs. Which is only 4-6 hearts.


----------



## pogo

toffee44 said:


> Tooo Late Pogo they got tripe
> 
> But they have a bucket of turkey Tails defrosting for tomo. Just realised they need freezer space for Landywoods order lol.


Can i ask where you got the turkey tails from?


----------



## Sarahferret

tonights dinner is made up of rejects!

Half a mackerel that was refused at breakfast chopped up and mixed with offal chunks plus a chick. Bought a bag of 50 chicks for the ferrets, they just play with them and don't eat them so the dog will have them now.


----------



## Sarah1983

It's the dreaded liver tonight. My front room carpet will be covered with bath towels as Spencer will no doubt pick each little piece of liver out of the bowl and spit it out on the floor. Once the bowl is empty he goes round eating the bits he's spat out. Why? I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## thedogsmother

This morning it was trotters, tonights meal is tripe, mince and heart, tommorrow I am trying Henrick with the dreaded pigs head .


----------



## pogo

I changed my mind on what the boys were getting today  so they got:

Tripe, raw pigs ear, natural yoghurt, salmon oil, herbs and then their vitamins etc


----------



## Sarahferret

Those ears look huge!!!


----------



## pogo

haha they were!


----------



## sharloid

pogo said:


> Tripe, raw pigs ear, natural yoghurt, salmon oil, herbs and then their vitamins etc


What herbs and vitamins do you feed?

We gave Broder a trotter for the first time yesterday. It was also the first time we fed him outside.










He didn't seem so keen and left it so we put it in the fridge until breakfast.

Pleased to say after a little while of being unsure he devoured it. I expected it to last him longer to be honest!










Tonight he had a chicken carcass. It's the first meal he's finished outside. He ate it differently than he does indoors though. He just tore tiny bits off at a time and kept stopping and looking round!


----------



## pogo

sharloid said:


> What herbs and vitamins do you feed?


I give garlic capsules when i haven't got fresh

fish body oil and vitamin e capsules

Herb wise:

turmeric, mint, rosemary, ginger

and then they also have salmon oil


----------



## sharloid

pogo said:


> I give garlic capsules when i haven't got fresh
> 
> fish body oil and vitamin e capsules
> 
> Herb wise:
> 
> turmeric, mint, rosemary, ginger
> 
> and then they also have salmon oil


Thanks, you're so helpful . We're already ordering some salmon oil from zooplus. Are the vitamin e caps human grade or?


----------



## pogo

Yep vit e and fish body oil are all human grade capsules


----------



## pogo

Today:

tripe, beef bones bits and a duck wing for harv, egg shells, looooots of bloood yum!


----------



## Sarahferret

toffee44 said:


> Top one is whole cow heart frozen
> 
> Bottom is one in half frozen, the price has rocketed though recently think I paid 20 quid for 10kgs. Which is only 4-6 hearts.


I just asked my local butcher if I can get cow heart. He quoted about £8 for one  .


----------



## thedogsmother

Sarahferret said:


> I just asked my local butcher if I can get cow heart. He quoted about £8 for one  .


 I would ask around, when I pay for them I pay 1.50 for a "beast" heart which I assume is a cow heart, and the other butcher doesnt charge for them.

Today my two have had 
Bella - lamb ribs, heart, lung (breakfast), chicken carcass, chicken thighs and liver (dinner)

Henrick - a pigs head (split over both meals)


----------



## lozzibear

My two had a lamb leg (Arrow had his go first with the meat, and then Jake finished it off), then later they will be getting liver and some duck wings. I hadn't originally planned on the lamb leg but it was taking up space in the freezer and I wanted shot of it  The boys certainly won't be hungry tonight!


----------



## Gemmaa

Could this thread be made a sticky?

It's been so massively helpful to me and switching the boys over to raw.


----------



## pogo

Gemmaa said:


> Could this thread be made a sticky?
> 
> It's been so massively helpful to me and switching the boys over to raw.


Thanks glad it's been helpful!


----------



## pogo

Right todays meal 

sprats, whole kidney, lamb mince and lamb spine









Waiting for mum to dish it out 









and a video 
[youtube_browser]gvomeA3boJs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## hutch6

Today my dogs are getting grass, a few garden canes, some potato peelings and some dandelions.


----------



## pogo

hutch6 said:


> Today my dogs are getting grass, a few garden canes, some potato peelings and some dandelions.


mmmm yum


----------



## sharloid

Bloody hell Pogo, Chance eats fast!


----------



## pogo

sharloid said:


> Bloody hell Pogo, Chance eats fast!


Haha Harvs normally quicker!


----------



## catz4m8z

My lot had chicken wings, liver and 
grass(standard and ornamental!)


----------



## whitefire

right.. now i know what lamb spine looks ilke :bored:


----------



## thedogsmother

My two have had whole mackeral, mince and a little bit of cheese for breakfast, and for dinner they are having tripe, chicken thighs and chicken carcass... and badger


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb chops! (spoiled doggies!!LOL)
tea- raw egg and tinned mackerel...nice light tea tonight coz of the hot weather.


----------



## pogo

catz4m8z said:


> breaky- lamb chops! (spoiled doggies!!LOL)
> tea- raw egg and tinned mackerel...nice light tea tonight coz of the hot weather.


Hot weather we are stuck in the middle of a massive thunder storm and the road outside is flooded -_-


----------



## Lyceum

This morning was half a pork shoulder each. 

Tonight is fruit salad (banana, blueberries and apple) with honey and yoghurt. Special treat because I am trying to get a worming tablet into them lol.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lyceum said:


> Tonight is fruit salad (banana, blueberries and apple) with honey and yoghurt. Special treat because I am trying to get a worming tablet into them lol.


oooooh, I'll take a fruit salad!! (you can leave out the worming tablet though!!)


----------



## pogo

Beef chunks and pigs tails today


----------



## Gemmaa

Beef chunks, tripe and a bit of mackerel. 
Oh, and a double helping of Freddie's calming herbs ahead of his trip to the vet in the morning.


----------



## whitefire

so tonight we had half a poussin, kidney, liver and an eyeball!










and here he is eating his poussin - the offal was gone before i got the camera


----------



## pogo

Today was half a pigs head each


----------



## Sarahferret

I've asked my butcher for a pig head after reading this thread 

Dinner last night was turkey neck









Breakfast this morning was half a mackerel disguised in beef and liver mince.

I can't remember what is defrosting for tonight's dinner!


----------



## LexiLou2

Mine had turkey mince for breakfast yesterday and mackrel for tea and today they had beef mince for breakfast and tripe for tea.

I have also found if i give Bos his offal with half a tin of sardines in tomato sauce and some cottage cheese he will actually eat it rather than taking it one piece at a time out of his bowl laying it on the floor, looking at it in a disgusted manner and walking off, leaving Lexi the hoover to try and devour it all before I get chance to pick it up.


----------



## whitefire

breakfast was ox cheek, liver, kidney 2 chicken wing tips and a chicken neck.

dinner was a lamb spine (earlier because he was hungry) and will give some spleen and maybe half a heart.


----------



## Phoolf

Chicken quarter.


----------



## 5headh

Bella who has come to stay had;

Lamb mince and liver for breakfast (tiny bits of liver cut up in it)
Tripe mince and tiny bit of liver for dinner (to hide her tablets)

Woody had:
Lamb mince for breakfast and liver.
3 chicken wings and a tiny bit of tripe for dinner


----------



## thedogsmother

They have 
Breakfast - Mince, lamb bones, heart and liver
Dinner - plaice, heart, chicken thighs and chicken carcass


----------



## pogo

Today was:

Spine, beef mince, sheep tongue and half a kidney each


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast was;

Woody; chicken legs. (Bella stole)

Bella: Lamb Mince (The cat stole)

So Woody went hungry.

So take two at his chicken legs, Woody had some for dinner!!




























The photos make it look like his struggling, he definately wasnt!! LOL xD


----------



## Sarahferret

Chicken breast for breakfast.

Pig trotter for dinner. Still on the bowl as fussy madam has decided its another thing she doesn't like anymore. Shes not getting anything else so will go hungry. Either she eats it tomorrow or she goes hungry again. She's really testing my patience and I'm not going to pander to her whims of what she will/won't eat!


----------



## Sarahferret

Sarahferret said:


> Chicken breast for breakfast.
> 
> Pig trotter for dinner. Still on the bowl as fussy madam has decided its another thing she doesn't like anymore. Shes not getting anything else so will go hungry. Either she eats it tomorrow or she goes hungry again. She's really testing my patience and I'm not going to pander to her whims of what she will/won't eat!


She must have read this, she's now munching on her trotter which means she will have a bowl of liver and kidney for breakfast


----------



## toffee44

Trotter during the day and a half beef heart each. I chucked them from the upstairs window as freezer upstairs now (dont ask), its turning into a zoo feeding time here sometimes. My neighbours think I am nuts.


----------



## pogo

Today was tripe and parts of what was a whole pigs leg i chopped up to make more meals.

Which looked like to start with:

















And a video  look at the boys arse go :lol:

[youtube_browser]pQ2WdtTsQjo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## sharloid

pogo said:


> Today was tripe and parts of what was a whole pigs leg i chopped up to make more meals.


What did you chop it with? We're trying to find a decent cleaver to cut through bone etc.


----------



## pogo

sharloid said:


> What did you chop it with? We're trying to find a decent cleaver to cut through bone etc.


Cleaver i bought for a fiver and brute strength  i also just use a cleaver to cut through sheep heads, just need to hit it hard enough


----------



## sharloid

pogo said:


> Cleaver i bought for a fiver and brute strength  i also just use a cleaver to cut through sheep heads, just need to hit it hard enough


I'd have no chance - I'd probably chop through my arm. I think that's a job for the OH


----------



## pogo

sharloid said:


> I'd have no chance - I'd probably chop through my arm. I think that's a job for the OH


Haha he stays out the kitchen when i'm attacking things, it's a good job no one can see me


----------



## toffee44

Mine had mince because its raining so I let them eat indoors, and Dylan got a stray sardine I just found in the freezer go knows how long thats been there.


----------



## whitefire

ox cheek, liver and kidney for brunch/late breakfast and a (whippet sized) rack of pork ribs with some liver and F4D oil for dinner - yum!


----------



## BumbleFluff

Blue had ribs, beef mince, carrot, white cabbage, cucumber and a tiny bit of garlic


----------



## whitefire

ox cheek and liver for breakfast and a chunk of lamb leg for dinner which he is tucking into now


----------



## Sarahferret

Half a chicken today. Tomorrow I'm hopefully getting a few odd bits from the butcher so we will have to wait and see what's on the menu


----------



## Guest

First turkey neck today, well, half a turkey neck as a whole one is too big.

She's really got the hang of eating bones now 

Although I might stick to chicken necks as they're a better size for her and then I don't have to take it off her. Unless turkey necks have some magical qualities...


----------



## whitefire

ox cheek and chicken neck for breakfast and for dinner it was 1 and half lamb hearts and a chicken neck.


----------



## BumbleFluff

My Raw-to-go order came today :cornut: :thumbup1: so lots more minces and beef for blue!!
Todays dinner was turkey gibblets and an egg


----------



## Sarahferret

Dinner was a pig tongue. Tommorrow will be lung for breakfast and dinner will be what she can manage fom half a pig head.


----------



## pogo

Today was a trotter and load of tripe


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced rabbit and ox heart for breakfast

Chicken wings, thighs and drumsticks for dinner


----------



## toffee44

Tripe Glorious Tripe! ! ! ! !


----------



## lozzibear

My two had a lamb neck each, and some beef chunks 

Tomorrow it is ox heart and lamb ribs


----------



## pogo

Sheep head today 

Please mum........

















































































[youtube_browser]JgP_61-jWLo[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]Dur3b7cweyU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## thedogsmother

I have a question for you Pogo, how do you stop your rug from going smelly and filthy? I have to feed my two outside and even then I disinfect the area every other day or it would be covered in flies, and when its raining I feed them in a tiled porch and disifect that straight away. Yet your rug always looks immaculate and you feed your two on there in all the videos you post


----------



## pogo

thedogsmother said:


> I have a question for you Pogo, how do you stop your rug from going smelly and filthy? I have to feed my two outside and even then I disinfect the area every other day or it would be covered in flies, and when its raining I feed them in a tiled porch and disifect that straight away. Yet your rug always looks immaculate and you feed your two on there in all the videos you post


I'll be honest and say i've never disinfected anything ever! or even cleaned up after 

All i do is pick up the towel if i've used one and the boys spend ages hoovering and cleaning the rug and it is always immaculate after they've done


----------



## thedogsmother

pogo said:


> I'll be honest and say i've never disinfected anything ever! or even cleaned up after
> 
> All i do is pick up the towel if i've used one and the boys spend ages hoovering and cleaning the rug and it is always immaculate after they've done


So basically what I need is a couple of towels and your dogs, could you pop them in the post immediately please


----------



## pogo

thedogsmother said:


> So basically what I need is a couple of towels and your dogs, could you pop them in the post immediately please


Oooh you'll soon send them back


----------



## Sarahferret

Pogo, did they eat the horn?


----------



## pogo

Sarahferret said:


> Pogo, did they eat the horn?


they ate the head had a snooze went back and finished the rest including the horn


----------



## Gemmaa

The rest of the old bag of tripe and a kidney today.


----------



## 5headh

Any way of getting Woody to eat Kidney?

He will eat liver if chopped up, but wont even touch kidney.

Mum made the mistake of giving him a bowl of kidney one day (read my note wrong -.- ) and came home from work to 4 kidneys dotted around the room!!

:laugh:


----------



## pogo

5headh said:


> Any way of getting Woody to eat Kidney?
> 
> He will eat liver if chopped up, but wont even touch kidney.
> 
> Mum made the mistake of giving him a bowl of kidney one day (read my note wrong -.- ) and came home from work to 4 kidneys dotted around the room!!
> 
> :laugh:


Try giving it frozen, flash fried, hidden in other food...


----------



## Sarahferret

2 duck wings and a chicken neck for breakfast.
Lamb lung blitzed up with what I think was offal chunks but could have been beef and liver or venison mince. I couldn't tell, it was left over from a few weeks ago, but success! It got fussy madam to gobble up her lung 

Tomorrow breakfast is lamb spine/ribs and some liver. Dinner will be a pig heart.


----------



## SophieCyde

Chicken wing for dinner today
















yummy


----------



## whitefire

this morning was whole rabbit caught by his sire. the father had the legs and head 

hmmm...









unusual....









yum!









dinner will be more of the rabbit to the horror of my housemate!


----------



## Sarahferret

He looks like he was waiting for it to get up and run in the second picture  . I don't know if I could cope with the fur, maybe that'll be my next challenge!


----------



## whitefire

he probably was, he did this funny little run around it and pushed it with his nose and then settled in to eat it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Loving the sheep head and rabbit!! Alot of spoiled doggies on PF!(getting stuff for tea that kibble fed dogs can only dream of stumbling across on walks!!LOL):lol:
Cooked breaky for my lot for a change (roast chicken and bacon rinds!!).
tea will be raw chicken wings and lamb kidney.


----------



## whitefire

catz4m8z said:


> Loving the sheep head and rabbit!! Alot of spoiled doggies on PF!(getting stuff for tea that kibble fed dogs can only dream of stumbling across on walks!!LOL):lol:
> Cooked breaky for my lot for a change (roast chicken and bacon rinds!!).
> tea will be raw chicken wings and lamb kidney.


all too right catz!

just given the rest of the rabbit before the housemate comes home so my little boy will probably be hungry again a little later. he get a scrambled egg or two before bed so that he doesn't throw up bile in the middle of the night :skep:


----------



## 5headh

Woody had 'dog mince' from our butchers, who just minces anything left over and 2 chicken drumsticks, he was only meant to have one, but I gave Leo that cat one to pick at so Woody had the left overs when Leo was done 

My friend is home from uni for the summer and she wanted to go out on my motorbike so i took her on a good 'ole meat hunt!

Picked up some trotters, pork hock, heart and some lamb aswell as the usual chicken bits and bobs.


----------



## SophieCyde

All bagged up








About a months worth of food ready for murphy's switchover :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

I'm off to the 'raw shop' today to get a new meat for Kenzie. They have all sorts of weird and wonderful meats so not sure what I'll come home with!


----------



## LexiLou2

Offal day for my two, kidney liver lung and heart with a tin of sardines in tomato sauce and probiotic yoghurt to 'disguise' it so Bosley eats it.


----------



## whitefire

LexiLou2 said:


> Offal day for my two, kidney liver lung and heart with a tin of sardines in tomato sauce and probiotic yoghurt to 'disguise' it so Bosley eats it.


remember lung and hearts are meat :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Well today I'm adding a new meat :thumbup1: It was so exciting choosing what to give her  and I just had to take photos :lol:

So in the bowl today is a nice hunk of..........wallaby meat!  It was cheaper than rabbit for some bizarre reason!  I have no idea why I can get wallaby meat in NZ :skep: but hey ho, Kenzie enjoyed it!

So a nice fillet of wallaby with broccoli, pea and pear puree (otherwise known as baby-food)










Fluff-for-brains liked it so much she swallowed it whole  then threw it up again and had a second go at it :drool: Disgusting dog.

Breakfast was half a turkey neck, not nearly as exciting!


----------



## 5headh

Boring old tripe for breakfast.

Not sure what his having for dinner maybe a trotter, he hasnt had one before :|


----------



## Sarahferret

Tried half a pig head yesterday! She spent about 20-30 mins with it in the morning until she had had enough and took herself to bed for a nap. I then attacked it with a cleaver and managed to detach the lower jaw. The Top part of the head went back in the freezer, I kept the jaw out for dinner. It took her another 20 mins or so getting all the meat off she then gnawed the clean bone for while but didn't manage to eat much of it, but that's ok.

Here she is with the remains of the bone:










Today she had more of the lungs she hates so much, mixed with venison. Dinner will be ribs.


----------



## whitefire

breakfast was a herring and a piece of guinea fowl left over from a few days ago


----------



## 5headh

Wood had tripe and 'liver' for breakfast, my parents are soo annouying when it comes to feeding Woody, I swear they do little things to annouy me, like adding 'biscuit' to his meals, i.e plain wholemeal mixer because he 'likes it' so he leaves all his food then they say he 'hates raw' :cursing:

They're newest thing is if his having something with liver is to not cut the liver up, Woody will only eat liver if chopped into his minces, I know its not ideal but its a starting point... well they shove a whole lump in then use it as an excuse not to feed him it ever 

Anyway for dinner his got half off 'nelson' a chicken, my friend did the 'meat hunt' with me the other day and we got a chicken from an asain butchers, my friend named it nelson just before butchering it in half ut:

I have a quick question, whenever Woody has a boney meal i.e trotter, lamb bones, carcass. He doesnt eat it, he carries it around for a day or two then starts to eat it, whats the best thing to teach him its his dinner not a toy to show everyone?


----------



## Phoolf

Chicken carcass for dinner:


----------



## Born2BWild

Chicken, liver, poultry neck and pork ribs


----------



## thedogsmother

Chicken necks, carcasses and mince for brekky and for dinner they had cod head, they were huge, it took them half an hour to eat them, very yucky to look at though


----------



## whitefire

cod heads took 30 minutes to eat?  how big are they??? i could only dream of my pup taking that long to eat something :drool:


----------



## thedogsmother

whitefire said:


> cod heads took 30 minutes to eat?  how big are they??? i could only dream of my pup taking that long to eat something :drool:


They were about 950g and it was the first time they had them so they were a bit cautious to begin with, once they got into it they really enjoyed them though .


----------



## dobermummy

my boys had half a pigs head each and the girls had a trotter each


----------



## Guest

Breakfast was turkey/heart/tripe mince mix. Dinner is a wallaby fillet and an egg.


----------



## Phoolf

Starters:


















Chicken wings for mains.


----------



## thedogsmother

Chicken thighs, mince, heart for breakfast
lamb carcass for dinner


----------



## Sarahferret

Ooh, lamb carcass sounds fun!


----------



## pogo

thedogsmother said:


> Chicken necks, carcasses and mince for brekky and for dinner they had cod head, they were huge, it took them half an hour to eat them, very yucky to look at though


Your two must be right delicate eaters to take 30 mins


----------



## Puppy dog

Well I am trying to adjust my girl to raw foods for when we start out in a few weeks 

So she got a chicken neck which she really enjoyed  And no problems either


----------



## SophieCyde

Lamb Hearts for tea tonight 
He licked it for about 15 minutes then tried to swallow it whole hmy: ut:

But after I held it he had great fun eating it


----------



## Puppy dog

SophieCyde said:


> Lamb Hearts for tea tonight
> He licked it for about 15 minutes then tried to swallow it whole hmy: ut:
> 
> But after I held it he had great fun eating it


Bless him


----------



## Puppy dog

Another chicken neck for our girl


----------



## LexiLou2

Beef mnce for breakfast for the big uns and a pig trotter each for tea.

Chicken mince chicken mince and more chicken mince for Nala.


----------



## whitefire

early dinner because Fintan just couldn't rest as he was 'SSSSOOOOO HUNGRY'. so while the housemate is away i figured i would pull out the sheep head and let the pup have a go. great success but he wouldn't sit still for me to take decent pictures.. but here you go... a full sheep head with all the trimmings, of dinner.


----------



## pogo

Trotter, beef chucks and an egg today!


----------



## dobermummy

Tripe and lungs today


----------



## whitefire

lamb heart and tripe. both of those are Fintan's fav meats! yum! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Breakfast was a tiny bit of tripe (left over from the previous day) and some turkey and heart mince with veg/fruit puree. Dinner was some bone-in Wallaby.


----------



## whitefire

for dinner the beast had a whole quail and a whole load of tripe! yum!


----------



## Born2BWild

Venison, beef bone and duck wing  x


----------



## Sarahferret

Lamb heart for breakfast. Lamb ribs for dinner.


----------



## whitefire

nice big meaty chunk of beef neck for breakfast (unfrozen  )


----------



## Born2BWild

Tripe (YUCK - It's the only one that I struggle to handle!) and bad me forgot to get the wings out - can I feed them frozen ??


----------



## Sarahferret

You can feed frozen, as you see above, Whitefire feeds frozen


----------



## Born2BWild

Sarahferret said:


> You can feed frozen, as you see above, Whitefire feeds frozen


Super, thank you x


----------



## pogo

Tripe and frozen duck wings today


----------



## thedogsmother

Chicken wings and tripe for brekky, chicken carcasses stuffed with mince for dinner


----------



## fifemute

Mieko just had his first raw today.

4 chicken wings, well its a start


----------



## Puppy dog

fifemute said:


> Mieko just had his first raw today.
> 
> 4 chicken wings, well its a start


Aww he`s gorgeous. Looks like the diet is going to be a hit !


----------



## whitefire

Puppy dog said:


> Aww he`s gorgeous. Looks like the diet is going to be a hit !


oh my he is a big ball of fluff! when he gets bigger you could move onto turkey wings - they are MASSIVE. i bought 1 yesterday thinking it could be 1 meal, hmm, no it's 2 meals for my boy. pretty meaty too.


----------



## whitefire

Born2BWild said:


> Tripe (YUCK - It's the only one that I struggle to handle!) and bad me forgot to get the wings out - can I feed them frozen ??


like sarahferret said i feed frozen, for some weird reason my boy doesn't really like raw meat. he'll try and hide most of it, but given frozen he chomps it all.


----------



## whitefire

dinner was the beef neck meat chunk he left from breakfast (this time i froze it) and lamb heart and a kong stuffed with tripe.


----------



## Sarahferret

Wood pigeon for dinner tonight! Took a long time for fussy madam to decide it was edible but she eventually ate it. Will up load pic tomorrow.


----------



## Sarahferret

Sarahferret said:


> Wood pigeon for dinner tonight! Took a long time for fussy madam to decide it was edible but she eventually ate it. Will up load pic tomorrow.


Here it is









breakfast today, chunk of ox heart and an egg.

Dinner might be half a turkey neck, but we have been invited to a doggy birthday party so she may get stuffed full of treats before then!


----------



## whitefire

that pigeon looks lovely and red! yum! 

breakfast today was turkey wing (the forearm part). there was a load of food so dinner will be what was left this morning and probably a bit of liver tonight. of course all frozen.


----------



## SLB

Mine rather boringly had frozen minced tripe. Even Jack got a bit as I have some spare.


----------



## thedogsmother

Todays breakfast and dinner had a face 










They hated it though  (just pretend you cant see the jungle of grass and the gate that fell off the hinges, the back garden is our next project )


----------



## lozzibear

My two were meant to have vension today, but for reason Jake turned his nose up at it, even though he usually always eats it! So, Arrow had both their share 


















And a wee video


----------



## pogo

Some stuff of late....









Yes they are teeth!


----------



## pogo

And today food was outside in the sun  oh and it was beef chunks and frozen lamb spine









































































waiting for chance to finish
















all done


----------



## Sarahferret

pogo said:


> Some stuff of late....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are teeth!


Can you please say what's in each bowl? I can't identify a couple of bits


----------



## pogo

Yep sure

1. lamb ribs, liver and egg shells
2. Jaw of a pig i found at the bottom of the freezer, beef mince and egg
3. butchers scraps, pig tail/spine and egg shell
4. pork spine and big slab of beef heart


----------



## Sarahferret

Thanks! I guess it is butchers scraps I can't identify. Picture 3, bowl on the left, looks like it has a fat sausage in it, and I assume its offal in the egg shell, or that's a funny colour yolk!

Mine had lamb trachea with a chunk of lung for breakfast. Its one of the many things she has refused to eat lately, but she ate it this morning with no fuss :biggrin5:
Dinner will be however much she manages of half a pig head. Assuming she doesn't decide that's now poison that is!


----------



## pogo

yer the butchers scraps have skinless sausages in them some times, and thats a bit of kidney in the shell


----------



## fifemute

Mieko with his chicken quarter today.


----------



## LexiLou2

chicken mince fro breakfast, and carcass for tea.

Nala had mince for breakfast, sardines in tomato sauce for breakfast, chicken wing for tea and goats milk for supper.


----------



## pogo

[youtube_browser]dUDcMGxkdmo[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]H9yCt7pzBS8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Coffee

Great videos Pogo - love the syncronised chewing in the 2nd one 

What are they eating in the first one? Looks interesting!

Already posted this pic but for anyone else who's interested, Alfie's first taste of rabbit this evening:


----------



## whitefire

Coffee said:


> Great videos Pogo - love the syncronised chewing in the 2nd one
> 
> What are they eating in the first one? Looks interesting!
> 
> Already posted this pic but for anyone else who's interested, Alfie's first taste of rabbit this evening:


rabbit! yum! :drool:


----------



## whitefire

a nice big frozen (perfect for this weather) chunk of boneless beef flank


----------



## Born2BWild

Offal and tripe for brekkie and lamb bones for din dins


----------



## pogo

Coffee said:


> Great videos Pogo - love the syncronised chewing in the 2nd one
> 
> What are they eating in the first one? Looks interesting!


First was frozen lamb spine, second frozen trotters


----------



## thedogsmother

Sprats, chicken carcasses and mince for both of them today, frozen like it has been all week because of the heat.


----------



## Gemmaa

The older boys had chicken for breakfast and cold lamb breast for dinner.

Young Bradley has had mostly chicken mince since his arrival, today he had fish mince for breakfast, chicken mince for lunch and fish mince for the rest of his meals. 
He's like an excited monkey at feeding time.


----------



## Born2BWild

Beef, liver and chicken wings


----------



## foxyrockmeister

A very stinky day in our house...

Minced Tripe and Sardines for Breakfast

then big hunks of stinky green tripe for dinner, complete with something that was somewhere inbetween grass and cowpat!!!

Not wanting kisses off these two today!!


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- lamb mince
Tea- beef chunks (random cow part...I can never quite work out where it comes from!LOL)

Treat- dried turkey trachea.


----------



## pogo

The boys had another lambs head today and in 40 minutes managed to make

this









into this









and now the horns are back in the freezer to have for a chew another day


----------



## [email protected]

Wow Pogo!!!! and there was I thinking that the new treats from Fish4dogs I bought this week for my dogs were impressive but you've surpassed my sweet potatoes wrapped in fish skins (Sea Wraps they're calling them) with that head!!!


----------



## pogo

[email protected] said:


> Wow Pogo!!!! and there was I thinking that the new treats from Fish4dogs I bought this week for my dogs were impressive but you've surpassed my sweet potatoes wrapped in fish skins (Sea Wraps they're calling them) with that head!!!


I no and people don't believe me when i say what the boys can manage to get through! :blink:


----------



## Sarahferret

Half a pig head yesterday. I let her eat as much as she wanted morning and evening, and she got through quite a lot, so she will have small meals for a couple of days now. Still loads left on the head though so that's bck in the freezer for another day.


----------



## catsandcanines

I wish Sadie could eat like that but she gulps her food so even with basic raw bones she will try to swallow huge shards. She has the occasional raw knuckle bone but I have to watch her like a hawk.

She had raw rabbit minced meat and bone for breakfast and tonight she has that again with a grated carrot and a crispy fish skin later for a treat.


----------



## Gemmaa

Little Bradley tried his first chunk 'o beef today, he did pretty well but also looked like he was just going to swallow it, so it's back in the freezer and I'll chop it up for him later.









So he had lamb mince for lunch and is having turkey mince for dinner.
DSCF1599-1.mp4 video by gemboh - Photobucket

In the mean time he'll be practising chewing on stag bars and carrots. 
DSCF1612.mp4 video by gemboh - Photobucket

His poo is amazing!  It's like, fragrance free! And so tiny and firm! It was disgusting when we first got him. :thumbup:
Aaaaand, no wind since not being on kibble!

Pip's having a little bit of chicken, Freddie and Danny are having a chicken foot.


----------



## whitefire

lamb spine, testicle, kidney, tripe and liver for dinner.


----------



## BroxiBaby

This thread gave me the final push to finally go raw which has helped Broxi loads after allegies, not eating much of his meals and runny poo. Thanks for starting this Pogo its great to see other peoples dogs enjoying their food n looking so good on it. no pics yet but this morning Broxi had beef chunks and yoghurt and has gone back to bed quite happy


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast (currently being chomped): Bella is having a rack of lamb ribs and Henrick is having a pigs trotter and some cow heart. 

Dinner: Chicken carcass stuffed with mince.


----------



## Gemmaa

Bradley managed a chicken drumstick yesterday! He did better with that than he did with the wing! Very happy little puppy. 

The other boys had liver in the morning and a lamb bone in the evening, apart from Pip who had a beef chunk.


----------



## whitefire

ox heart for breakfast and for dinner it was chicken carcass and (the most smelly) green tripe (from mobile pet foods - im very impressed with the tripe and service!):thumbup:


----------



## Muze

Diz had some trout for brekkie and now is shlurping on frozen chicken Kong.


----------



## Guest

Lucky dogs! I am not going to be doing raw though, just haven`t got the freezer space and my parents believe dogs should be fed on pedigree chum and raw is plain evil. No thanks I would rather my dog eat garbage first because that`s what pedigree chum is as far as im concerned! :lol: But I will be feeding a good quality dry and wet


----------



## thedogsmother

My two have had chicken legs, chicken carcasses, mince and heart today, split over two meals but I cant remember what I gave for which meal.


----------



## dobermummy

Mine are having liver and lungs today


----------



## whitefire

wasn't today, but here is my whippet enjoying his offal and tripe - all frozen of course...


----------



## dobermummy

Heart and pig tails today


----------



## Sarah1983

Something new for Spen today, fish head. No rolling or jumping on this one, he knew what to do.


----------



## Sarahferret

Sarah1983 said:


> Something new for Spen today, fish head. No rolling or jumping on this one, he knew what to do.


Looks like he is telling it secrets!


----------



## Sarahferret

Having over eaten on the remains of a pig head yesterday, I wasnt surprised when breakfast of lung, something she doesn't like, was turned down today. She ate it come dinner time though 

Tomorrow breakfast is a chunk of ox heart and half a kidney. Dinner is to be the other half of kidney and some ribs.


----------



## dobermummy

Tripe and chicken carcass' for my lot today


----------



## toryb

I bit the bullet this morning and Millie and foster pup had chicken mince for brekki.

foster pup will have a chicken wing for lunch as she is already used to those

Millie will have chicken carcass fot tea and foster pup will have chicken mince.

:thumbup:


----------



## toryb

toryb said:


> I bit the bullet this morning and Millie and foster pup had chicken mince for brekki.
> 
> foster pup will have a chicken wing for lunch as she is already used to those
> 
> Millie will have chicken carcass fot tea and foster pup will have chicken mince.
> 
> :thumbup:


Same yesterday and today will be more of the same :thumbup:


----------



## niki

Lu-Lu has been having lamb ribs for the first time this week. I forgot I had them tbh! The first time I took them out to defrost, she tried grabbing them and running off with the whole lot. Needless to say the silly little fool got absolutely nowhere, since they're bigger than her! She seems to be enjoying them though, and it takes her a while to get through them which is great as she's normally such a pig!


----------



## thedogsmother

Henrick so far has had a nice mixture of heart, liver, kidney, tripe and chicken carcass, Bella has had liver, kidney and chicken carcass, and spread the rest all over the floor


----------



## GoldenShadow

Mine have had nothing 

I forgot to get anything out of the freezer. I should probably go root through it now Singing:


----------



## BroxiBaby

Broxi had lamb this morning. He is enjoying his dinner of beef bone in the garden as I type


----------



## Gemmaa

Bradley's had chicken, beef and tripe, and fish.

Pip, Freddie & Danny are having an egg. 
Danny stole the remains of my sandwich and isn't losing weight quickly enough, and the others are starting looking a bit porky, too . 
I think those three need a little culture shock.


----------



## thedogsmother

Dinner was 
Henrick, chicken carcass stuffed with mince
Bella, tripe and heart (from breakfast) and some mince, and she ate the lot 

So they are now both getting a kong stuffed with pate, for being good and finishing their dinner.


----------



## pogo

blury but chunk of heart and spine








pork bones, ground lamb with supplements hidden in it


----------



## toryb

Well today panned out a bit differently~

Millie~
Brekki chicken mince
Tea Chicken carcass with neck

Lottie~
Brekki chicken mince
Lunch Chicken carcass (first one and she was a pro!)
Tea chicken mince

:thumbup:

I let them eat their carcass outside on the patio/lawn and it was fascinating to watch!


----------



## toryb

Today~

Millie~
Brekki chicken mince
Tea chicken carcass
(might give her a small chicken fillet chunk at lunch for a snack when Lottie has her lunch).

Lottie~
Brekki chicken mince
lunch chicken fillet chunks
tea chicken carcass


----------



## Gemmaa

The adults had poultry necks for breakfast, Bradley had chicken mince. He then had chicken and liver for lunch.
He's just had a bit of lamb heart for dinner, the adults also had a little bit of heart.









Which he'd eaten by the second photo. 








He had his last vaccination yesterday and he's had a 50% weight increase. :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

Today was one of the mixed bones and ground lamb with supplements


----------



## dobermummy

1/2 Pigs head for the boys and a pigs foot for the girls


----------



## Coffee

Damm, I keep forgetting to take pics 

Breakfast was 1/2 pack tripe mince and a chicken carcass.
Dinner was a lump of belly pork.


----------



## Muze

Diz had two lamb hearts for brekkie and some sardines for dinner (I have to buy one of those stainless steel thingies to get the smell off my hands )

This is not normal routine though, I'm trying to empty the freezer as it needs defrosting. She also has a 'pet mince' (smelt like chicken, trying to use it up) stuffed Kong when I popped up to the shop.


----------



## toryb

Saturday~

Brekki~ Chicken Mince
Lunch (for Lottie)~ Chicken fillet chunks
Tea~ Chicken carcass each


----------



## toryb

Saturday~

Brekki~ Chicken Mince
Lunch (for Lottie)~ Chicken fillet chunks
Tea~ Chicken carcass each


----------



## dobermummy

Tripe, raw eggs and yoghut


----------



## thedogsmother

Lamb carcass (backbone and ribs) for brekky.
Chicken carcasses stuffed with mince for dinner.


----------



## Coffee

Breakfast was 2 chicken carcasses.

Dinner was rack of lamb ribs:


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- 1/8th block of lamb mince.
tea- 1/8th chicken carcass, 1/3rd raw egg.



(Im frequently gobsmacked at the difference in portion sizes with some of our pooches!!LOL).


----------



## thedogsmother

Today for breakfast (as I type) Henrick is munching on a great big slab of tripe, and Bella is having nothing :crying:.

For dinner they are both (hopefully) having steak, pork pie and a tin of sardines (I miss my Bella )


----------



## pogo

Today was half a chicken carcass, slab of liver, ground lamb with supplements in


----------



## Coffee

Breakfast was chicken mince and dinner was a treat  a whole rabbit:


----------



## toryb

Today-

Breakfast was chicken leg quarters
Lunch for lottie was PC chicken mince
Tea was a chicken carcass each


----------



## Sarahferret

Chunk of ox heart for breakfast, the back end of a rabbit for dinner!


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast 

Henrick - chicken carcass and mince
Bella - trotter  (she must have been starving)



Dinner 

Henrick - trotter 
Bella - nothing (fussy little madam)


----------



## sallygunes

not been on for a while 

breakfast was scrambled egg 1 handful of pork bits and weekly liver portion followed by a lamb rib with salmon oil on the top

tea will be a couple of ribs and beef mince having a boney day today


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki~ Chicken mince
Lunch (for Lottie)~ chicken wings
Tea~ a chicken carcass each

Ohhh chicken,chicken, chicken...


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast - 
Henrick had tripe, heart and chicken carcass.
Bella had *TRIPE* it was only a little bit but Madam fussypants ate it :thumbup:, heart and chicken carcass.

Dinner - not sure yet, it might be a mystery bag from the freezer 

ETA Ignore my previous posting, I just found her tripe, someone (I refuse to say who but shes got a dodgy foot) has hidden it behind the sofa :mad2:, boy am I glad that I discovered it now and not in a week :lol:


----------



## pogo

Today was beef rib for Harv, part of pigs leg for Chance, heart, kidney and butchers scraps


----------



## Coffee

Pogo, I love your photos  They're so..... authentic :lol:


----------



## toryb

Yesterday~

Brekki~ chicken mince 
Lunch for Lottie~ chicken carcass
Tea~ lamb ribs

Today~
Brekki~ chicken mince
Lunch for lottie~ lamb rib (Millie got one too even though she doesnt get lunch anymore  )
Tea~ chicken carcass each


----------



## Phoolf

Breakfast this morning - chicken wings, heart, tripe, liver and yoghurt.

This evening who knows, Im picking up a mixed bag from a new butcher, exciting.


----------



## dobermummy

Tripe and chicken carcass today


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki~ Chicken carcass each (Lottie had an extra neck as hers was small)
Lunch for Lottie~ Chicken Mince
Tea~ Chicken mince and pro biotic yoghurt


----------



## BroxiBaby

Broxi was given a big beef chunk for breakfast he didnt eat it but he has more than made up for it now by eating a huge pigs trotter. its his first try of one and he loved it he has bee in the garden working on it for 3/4 of an hour great to see him enjoy his food


----------



## toryb

Today~

Breaki~ tiny bit of tripe mince mixed with some chicken mince
Lunch for lottie chicken mince
Tea~Millie got a chicken carcass stuffed with chicken mince and lottie got an empty carcass!

:thumbup:


----------



## Goldstar

Today was half a mackeral and a meaty lamb bone.


----------



## Born2BWild

Cleo had her Wolf Tucker and Molly had kibble and Naturediet  sorted - Very happy doglets! Just been thinking about the secret santa doggy presents - roll on CRIMBOOOOO WOOOOHOOOOOO !!!!!!!


----------



## Phoolf

This evening for dinner Kes had a veg mix (carrot, cabbage, garlic, tumeric, cider vinegar, mixed nuts) mixed in with pro-biotic yogurt and pilchards in tomato sauce, topped off by chicken wings. Mmmm.


----------



## thedogsmother

breakfast

Henrick - chicken carcass and pet mince
Bella - nothing, because shes a fussy cow 

Dinner
Both - 2 Whole Mackerel, a lambs heart


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki...Chicken Mince
Lunch for lottie...more chicken mince
Tea~ a chicken carcass each stuffed with tripe mince.

I got Millie weighed at the vets yesterday and she was 21kg she is currently on 650g per day and 11 months old...does that sound about right? Im determind not to get hung up on feeding amounts this time so im not worried about it but just curious if im on the right tracks?

I dont know how much Lottie weighs yet...she is at the vets tuesday so will get her weighed then but at 13 weeks she is happily chomping down 750g per day split into three meals  She adored chicken carcass and it takes her about 15 mins to get through one at the moment...they are her fav so far!


----------



## Sprocker Dave

Breakfast - chicken mince
Lunch - poultry necks
Supper - chicken mince with a dollop of yogurt.

Week 2 into the raw diet - Dave's loving it :thumbup:


----------



## LexiLou2

Lexi and Bosley:
Chicken thigh for breakfast 
Pig kidney and half a tin of sardines in tomato sauce each

Nala:
Chiicken mince for breakfast
Chicken thigh for dinner
Chicken carcass for tea


----------



## Skandi

Today she had 1/4 of a venison heart, a chicken thigh and then...










please ignore the pink bowl and blanket.. they came with her! (the mess is normal no excuses there )


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki~Chicken mince
Lunch for Lottie~ chicken carcass
Tea ~ Lottie had tripe mince and Millie had a carcass stuffed with tripe mince


----------



## [email protected]

Inbetween meals the fish4dogs new treats sweet potato wrapped in fish skins.....fab product. We, as a family, eat a lot of sweet potatoes. I never realised just how good they can be for the dogs too until F4Dogs came out with their new treat.


----------



## Goldstar

Beef heart today


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Not been on this thread for ages but thought I'd just pop in to say....

Minced beef and Pigs liver for breakfast, pork ribs for tea


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast

Henrick - trotter and mince
Bella - heart, mince and liver


Dinner - Tripe for both of them


----------



## kate_7590

beef chunks for breakfast
Naturediet tray for evening because simba needed something soft to hide his pills in!!


----------



## Amy-manycats

A shared ostrich carcus for brekkie ( ok well a massive chicken )

Fatty (G) got the lean breast side as she is looking just right but must not put on weight









Jess ( Skinny Mini) got the bigger back










Tea was an egg with a teaspoon of yog and a chopped carrot for G

Jess had an egg, lots of yoghurt, left over cheese from training and a roast potato I dropped on the floor! :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb mince.
tea- a sliver of liver! and about an 1/8th of a chicken carcass.
bedtime- gravy bone


----------



## Goldstar

Today was a whole baby rabbit that she found on her walk. It was very fresh and looked like it had been caught in a mower. 

She looks so pleased that she found her own dinner today


----------



## Coffee

I always forget at breakfast 

Dinner was a 1/3 of rabbit and a lamb's heart. First time for the heart and he loved it :thumbup: but he then wouldn't eat the rabbit  just didn't seem interested. Is heart very filling perhaps?!

(sorry, photo a bit crap and blurry)


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki~ Chicken mince
Lunch~ chicken carcass
Tea~ tripe

Tomorow iv got a delivery from the butchers (chicken carcass, lamb hearts and ribs!).


----------



## pogo

Don't remember what photos i've posted recently soo........ some recent meals the boys have had over the last few weeks 

Half eaten pigs head i found at the bottom of my freezer, no idea how long it was there and they ate the lot in 8! minutes 









a mixed bone, ground beef, DE and sups









butchers mince/scraps, offal and ground lamb









Todays meal was a bigger one 
Half chicken carcass, big lump of tripe, probiotic yoghurt, DE, garlic and coconut oil (solid)


----------



## BumbleFluff

Monday i forgot to get food out the freezer for blue, so she had a ham sandwich :lol: Yesterday was chicken wings, and tonight she has some beef and liver mince


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki~ Chicken carcasses
Lunch~ chicken mince for lottie
Tea~ chicken mince with a lambs heart.


----------



## toryb

toryb said:


> Today~
> 
> Brekki~ Chicken carcasses
> Lunch~ chicken mince for lottie
> Tea~ chicken mince with a lambs heart.


Hearts went down a storm :thumbup: Millie pranced around hers for a while growiling at it  but once she actually bit it she had a right good old chew! Lottie almost swallowed it whole :lol:

How much do you pay for hearts? I got lambs from the buthers for 50p each...is that about right? (I asked for 10 although he handed me a bag with 14 in and still charged me £5)..


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast - chicken carcasses filled with mince
Dinner - heart, liver, chicken legs 

I get my hearts from the slaughterers toryb, I get a big bag of of mixed hearts, cheek, and liver for £4, theres usually about 15-20 pigs hearts in there.


----------



## Amy-manycats

About £1.45 each if I can get them!!!

Half a bun each this morning carefully prepared for human comsumption  Thanks Rob :thumbup::thumbup: (it was a surprise gift last night)

Shared a pack of chicken mince this evening.


----------



## Amy-manycats

toryb said:


> How much do you pay for hearts? I got lambs from the buthers for 50p each...is that about right? (I asked for 10 although he handed me a bag with 14 in and still charged me £5)..


 About £1.45 each!


----------



## Skandi

1/4 of a venison heart (I pay £1 each for them btw they weigh about 900g)
pigs kidney
chicken drumsticks x2


----------



## Kc Mac

Not been here for a while but saved some pics 

Kc - duck mince, chicken legs, veg mix and some Natural Instinct Working chicken









Buddy - duck neck, duck mince, chicken legs and veg mix









Ottokar - chicken carcass, duck neck, duck mince, veg mix









Kc - NI working chicken, veg mix, lambs liver









Buddy & Ottokar - rabbit, veg mix, lambs liver

















Buddy - duck butt, chicken mince









Otto - duck carcass, chicken mince









Buddy - lambs heart, Eco mince









Otto - lambs heart (hidden), chicken quarter, Eco mince









Ottokar - chicken carcass, chicken mince, salmon chunks









So there is a selection of what mine have had. Kc does get fed daily but it's not as interesting to photo as the boys' . Their breakfasts vary and usually include tinned sardines and eggs for the boys, Kc has Naturediet for her Tramadol 

Here is a 'normal' boring Kc dinner consisting of Natural Instinct mince and her side dish of Naturediet (the fork is not for Kc to use  )









ETA no clue why pics are different sizes!!!


----------



## catz4m8z

Ive really got to shop around, Im sure i could be getter things alot cheaper!
Sheeps today for my lot!

Breaky- lamb mince
Tea- lamb heart, lamb kidney. (thats half for Hannah and a quarter each for the Chi's).


----------



## toryb

Raw2Paw and Raw2Go have had delays on their orders so im stuck buying PC untill next week when Raw2Paw can deliver to me...its costing a blooming fortune!! 

Todays menu~

Brekki~ chicken carcasses all round
Lunch for Lottie~ chicken mince
Tea~ lamb mince for both


----------



## Nicky10

Just a small amount of tripe and some cooked chicken for treats when we were playing around with nosework. Yesterday he ate a chunk of pork shoulder that was about 2 days worth of food so didn't give him much today.

Tomorrow is beef kidney and liver and a chicken thigh for bone.


----------



## 5headh

Alfred and Woody have got 'snuffed hooves'

I brought some empty hooves from the local pet shop and have stuffed them with mince.

(Excuse the pj's) ;P


----------



## Phoolf

Tripe,, liver and pig trotter for brekkie.


----------



## 5headh

He had poultry necks and heart slices for lunch... he is such a monkey, i think he used to grazing.

Am I okay picking it up after 20 minutes or so, will he learn?


----------



## thedogsmother

My two had 3 wholes mackeral for breakfast and are having chicken carcasses stuffed with mince for dinner, I think Bella inhaled the fish, she likes her fishies


----------



## Guest

Such lucky doggies getting all this for their meals!


----------



## dobermummy

Lamb ribs and tripe today


----------



## Phoolf

Dinner: Blended veg mix of cabbage, parsnip and carrot with tumeric, apple cider vinegar, yogurt and chunks of tuna topped with lungs, liver and some pork meat. She'll have a nice RMB for a bedtime snack later.


----------



## toryb

Mine had-

Brekki wad chicken mince
Lunch for lottie was chicken breast
Tea for both was stuffed carcasses with lamb mince


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast;
Both had some tripe mince, alfred ate half of it, so lifted it up after 15 mins.
Woody didnt touch it, so also lifted his up.

Lunch;
Alfred had a chicking wing, he left the end bit, picked it up after 15 mins.
Woody go reoffered his breakfast and ate it.










Dinner;
Alfred has got chicken mince - I doubt he'll eat any, his not a huge fan.
Woody has got two chicken drumsticks


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast: Chicken carcass stuffed with mince 

Dinner: Tripe, heart, liver and chicken leg


----------



## toryb

Todays~

Brekki~ tripe mince
Lunch for lottie~ chicken mince
Tea~ huge carcass each...the newest batch I have got are huge 600g ish each! Normally they are about half that if not smaller!


----------



## toryb

Todays~

Brekki was chicken mince
Lunch for lottie will be lamb mince
Tea will be a big chicken carcass each!

Lottie seems to have gone off minces and isnt finnished her meals (a little alien to me since I own a lurcher who would die for food at any point of the day!!!)...Lottie prefers meat of the bone and always finished her chicken carcasses...any tips? is it ok to just feed her carcasses for chicken? they are really meaty (about 600g each).


----------



## Goldstar

toryb said:


> Todays~
> 
> Brekki was chicken mince
> Lunch for lottie will be lamb mince
> Tea will be a big chicken carcass each!
> 
> Lottie seems to have gone off minces and isnt finnished her meals (a little alien to me since I own a lurcher who would die for food at any point of the day!!!)...Lottie prefers meat of the bone and always finished her chicken carcasses...any tips? is it ok to just feed her carcasses for chicken? they are really meaty (about 600g each).


I never feed minces, Lucky gets all her chicken in the form of carcusses and wings. As long as she has no trouble pooping and they are not too hard or dusty then there should be no problem 

Yesterday was lamb bones

Today is beef heart


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki~ lamb mince and lambs heart









Lunch~ tripe
Tea~ chicken carcasses


----------



## Gemmaa

The fat boys had nothing for breakfast :scared:, and I think Pip and Bradley had some kind of mince... how scary that I can't remember this morning! 

Bradley then had a chunk of beef for lunch and the same for dinner.
Pip had small bits of beef, and Freddie and Danny had two chicken feet each. 

I've ordered a hacksaw to cut the lamb bones in half, so that Freddie and Danny can have them more often.


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast was dried hooves stuffed with beef mince.

Lunch for Alfred was 2 chicken wings

Tea was tripe mince.


----------



## BroxiBaby

This morning Brox had some heart chunks there was also mince in his bowl but he wont eat any of the minces from raw to go except the tripe which is his fav food ever. Not sure what each of the minces are as they writing on the bags was smudged but he wont eat any  . For dinner he had a turkey neck. Hopefully he will be hungry enough to eat his mince tomorrow as i am goi g to keep trying with them


----------



## Amy-manycats

Yesterday was a pigs trotter over 2 meals for G and a chicken drumstick and a lamb spine/rib bone for Jess.

Today both girls had minced tripe, still frozen as it STINKS!


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki~ chicken mince (from R2P...I cant believe how much more meaty their mince is compared to [email protected] mince!)
Lunch for lottie~ more chicken mince as she didnt finnish up this morning 
tea~ half a huge chicken carcass each 

Amy-manycats im with you on the tripe thing...It stinks to high heavens even frozen :scared: Im too scared to defrost it!


----------



## Amy-manycats

A chicken carcass each today. A little under weight for them, but its training tonight so they can fill up on cheese or whatever I find for treats.


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast - nothing because Im mean and both of them could do with dropping a few lbs.

Dinner - lamb kidney, chicken thighs, mince


----------



## 5headh

Tripe was for breakfast for Alfred and beef mince for Woody.

For lunch Alfred was offered a chicken wing, but we were out and about and he wasnt interested so had a few... ready for this? bits of kibble 

For dinner for woody is chicken Alfred im not 100% sure what it is


----------



## Gemmaa

Lamb mince for the little'uns, nothing for the bigger guys.
Chicken drumstick for Bradley's lunch.

Little bits of heart for Pip's dinner, half a lambs heart for Brad.
Chicken liver and half a lambs bone for Danny, liver and a beef bone for Freddie, though as he's making no progress over an hour later, I'm thinking he can have something else! :mad2:


----------



## Sarahferret

Chunk of ox heart for breakfast
4 duck wings and a lamb's kidney for dinner


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki was beef chunks (from R2P and they took ages to eat them..proper good work out for the teeth/jaw!)
Lunch is going to be lamb ribs
Tea will be beef mince


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast was prize choice beef chunks each... which im sure is just chunks of tongue 

Lunch for Alfred was a chicken drumstick.. pretty sure he swollowed it whole 

Dinner for Alfred is tripe mince and some chicken for Woody 

Just been Morrisons and our local pet food warehouse, brought some differant minces for Alfred to try and more tripe for woody (he is VERY fussy)

Got some fish too, when is best to introduce fish? is a puppy okay with the bones and stuff?


----------



## pogo

Yes fish bones are fine to feed a pupster


----------



## Amy-manycats

Frozen tripe again today as I need them to eat down to the kidney I was looking for


----------



## toryb

Today~

Lamb mince for brekki (lottie didnt eat it all so i popped it in the fridge and gave it to her for lunch)
chicken carcasses with necks and wings for tea 

Just pondering what to take out for tomorows delights!


----------



## Muze

Diz had tripe for brekkie and some heart and lungs for tea.
It's only recently I've been able to get hold of lights and she's really enjoying them :thumbup:


----------



## toryb

Brekki this morning was chicken mince and a sardine in tom sauce each (just a tiny bit to try with food I know they are ok with)

Lunch for Lottie was a chicken carcass but she didnt want it  She really isnt a fan of 3 meals per day and would rather have brekki and tea but she is only roughly 16 ish weeks! 

Tea was meaty mince and probiotic yoghurt!

:thumbup:


----------



## Muze

My lovely Mum bought Diz a whole trout from nearby fish farm and she's been working on that since 5pm. Magic, great quality fish, thanks Mum :thumbup:


----------



## Skandi

First ever tripe today.. then pork shoulder, unsurprisingly.. going to be a lot of that for the next 3weeks, thank you morrisons.


----------



## Sarahferret

Skandi said:


> First ever tripe today.. then pork shoulder, unsurprisingly.. going to be a lot of that for the next 3weeks, thank you morrisons.


Mine also has been getting a fair bit of pork shoulder  this is when I really wish I had a bigger freezer, so I could stock up on these bargains.


----------



## pogo

the boys had an egg for breaky only because of the walk today they normally don't get anything. For tea was whole fish with a splodge of mince to put the DE on


----------



## 5headh

Brekky was tripe mince.

Lunch for Alfred will be a chicken wing - or two.

Dinner; whatever I find in the freezer  probably beef chunks


----------



## suesdogs15

Muze said:


> Diz had tripe for brekkie and some heart and lungs for tea.
> It's only recently I've been able to get hold of lights and she's really enjoying them :thumbup:


I am lucky as I have an abattoir near me and get lungs all the time ,and mine too love them. No cutting just give it them whole , job done :thumbup:


----------



## toryb

Sundays Menu~

Brekki was beef mince with probiotic yoghurt but niether of them ate it  untill I mixed some fish in and then they both ate about half and have left the rest  VERY odd for Millie to leave any food at all 

Lunch will be tripe chunks

Tea will be chicken carcasses


----------



## Gemmaa

Mince this morning.
Then for lunch, Bradley had lamb breast and a chunk of beef, Pip had a little bit of lamb.
I cut the lamb bones in half so that Danny and Freddie can have them more often.

So for dinner Freddie and Danny had a lamb bone, some coconut oil, a little bit of their veggie mix and some natural yoghurt.
Pip had the same but a chunk of beef instead.
Bradley had a lambs kidney, beef chunk and the same extras.


----------



## LexiLou2

Breakfast was tripe
Lunch for Nala was tripe
tea for lexi and Bosley was half a pig tounge each and 2 chicken feet each
Tea for Nala was 2 large chicken wings and 3 chicken feet.


----------



## BessieDog

Gemmaa said:


> Mince this morning.
> Then for lunch, Bradley had lamb breast and a chunk of beef, Pip had a little bit of lamb.
> I cut the lamb bones in half so that Danny and Freddie can have them more often.
> 
> So for dinner Freddie and Danny had a lamb bone, some coconut oil, a little bit of their veggie mix and some natural yoghurt.
> Pip had the same but a chunk of beef instead.
> Bradley had a lambs kidney, beef chunk and the same extras.


Looks better than my dinner!


----------



## Gemmaa

BessieDog said:


> Looks better than my dinner!


Bit of garnish makes anything look good.


----------



## tashax

I want to join in!! Lots of pics im afraid 
Breakfast today was beef chunks (random off cuts from the butchers so she has a bit of everything) chicken wings and egg


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- turkey mince
tea- chicken wings and liver (a whole wing for Hannah and half each for Adam and Heidi).
bedtime Bonio!

(they are also working their way through some big bits of dried deer sinew which will probably take a week or two).


----------



## pogo

Today i've spent the last hour gutting the rabbits and cutting some up for part meals and chucked the rest in the freezer whole 

So today was a rabbit quarter and tripe

























Notice harvey still likes to 'kill' his food! 
[youtube_browser]hPq4g3ujQ1c[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tashax

pogo said:


> Today i've spent the last hour gutting the rabbits and cutting some up for part meals and chucked the rest in the freezer whole
> 
> So today was a rabbit quarter and tripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice harvey still likes to 'kill' his food!
> [youtube_browser]hPq4g3ujQ1c[/youtube_browser]


Frey kills all her food before she eats it, you gotta make sure its dead you know, cant trust these hoomins


----------



## 5headh

Was that Chance drooling to begin with?! ahaha bless him!


----------



## pogo

5headh said:


> Was that Chance drooling to begin with?! ahaha bless him!


why yes it was, he drools ALOT!


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast: Alfred had tripe mince, Woody not 100% sure coz dad fed them, i had a lie in :aureola:

Lunch for Alfred was tripe mince, coz dad messed up breakfast and god knows what he gave Woody, a bit of everything 

Dinner for Alfred was some pork belly chunks, but he woofed them down in seconds so had one of Woody chicken wings as Woody isnt fussed with raw at all :S
Woody had chicken wings but didnt eat much so had some kibble, which he seemed to enjoy much more


----------



## Sarahferret

Ivy is still working on her dinner of lamb neck.


----------



## kiara

my first whats in the bowl.....

bella 2 chicken thighs 1 chicken drumstick small block of mince tripe and a raw egg

oaklie 2 chicken thighs 1 chicken drumstick 2 mall blocks of mince tripe and a raw egg

kenzie 2 chicken thighs small block of mince tripe and a raw egg

i forgot to take pics before i gave it to them so the bowls have got bits missing!


----------



## kate_7590

pogo said:


> why yes it was, he drools ALOT!


Its great to see them eating the rabbits!
Id love to get rabbits for my 3 but we dont have freezer space 

Dont you worry about your carpet when they're eating bloody stuff?


----------



## pogo

kate_7590 said:


> Its great to see them eating the rabbits!
> Id love to get rabbits for my 3 but we dont have freezer space
> 
> Dont you worry about your carpet when they're eating bloody stuff?


I only got 6 as thats all the room i had!

And no not bothered in the slightest  the boys do a good job of cleaning up after


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki Meaty mince and prob yoghurt (sorta eaten  )
Lunch for lottie was half a huge carcass
Tea was rest of carcass for Lottie and a whole carcass for Millie


----------



## pogo

Today was tripe and rabbit head


----------



## cinnamontoast

PMSL, Pogo! I just had to resurrect this picture:

Scooter bunny!


----------



## LexiLou2

Beef mince for all for breakfast, beef mince for lunch for nala then heart for tea for the big 2 and 2 chicken carcass's for the little un.


----------



## toryb

We had an AMP day as I forgot to defrost anything for them last night! 

Brekki~ Chicken Mince
Lunch for Lottie~ rabbit mince
Tea~ Rabbit and tripe mince for Millie and tripe for Lottie.

:thumbup:


----------



## pogo

cinammontoast said:


> PMSL, Pogo! I just had to resurrect this picture:
> 
> Scooter bunny!


Haha love it!


----------



## Gemmaa

Chicken mince this morning.
Bradley had pork ribs for lunch.
For dinner they had beef & heart mince, fruit and veg mix, Billy No Mates herbs, coconut oil, Freddie had his special kid Bach Flower Remedy drops, and a splodge of parsley.


----------



## catz4m8z

OMG, bunny heads!!:yikes: I just had an involuntary 'eeeeewwwwww!' moment there! (it looks like the kind of photos the bunny mafia would send to a rabbit that had large gambling debts!!LOL:lol

Breaky- turkey mince.
tea- chicken carcass. (Adam also had a tomato that fell off the plant in the garden.....that he def wouldnt of eaten except I told him not to!!)


----------



## toryb

Brekki was a complete disaster of DAF tripe which stunk to high heavens and was refused point blank.

Lunch for Lottie was chicken fillets

Tea was chicken carcasses :thumbsup:


----------



## tashax

No pics today but frey tried a new delicacy, goat ribs :eek6: she bloody loved them


----------



## Sarahferret

tashax said:


> No pics today but frey tried a new delicacy, goat ribs :eek6: she bloody loved them


Where do you get those? Sound fun, would like to try ivy with those.

She had:
Breakfast chicken neck, lamb kidney, lump of pork.
Dinner 2 duck wings, another lamb kidney and a small piece of pork.

Tomorrow will be a chunk of ox heart and a lump of turkey leg.


----------



## tashax

It was either a jamacan or african butchers


----------



## pogo

Yesterday was liver and lambs legs










Today was tripe and pork spine for harv and beef ribs for Chance


----------



## Guest

Ohh looks good pogo


----------



## GoldenShadow

I have an order coming from a new supplier today! Dinner will be photographed alongside the whole order. I have whole lamb heads and everything coming :scared:


----------



## bobbyw

Ooh, whole lamb heads, not sure I could deal with those. Bet they will go down well.

Who are you getting them from if you don't mind me asking? I need to do a new order for Dodge, the freezer is pretty bare. Also bought him a new chest freezer so we can store more. He is one spoilt dog!


----------



## pogo

GoldenShadow said:


> I have an order coming from a new supplier today! Dinner will be photographed alongside the whole order. I have whole lamb heads and everything coming :scared:


The boys LOVE lambs heads


----------



## GoldenShadow

bobbyw said:


> Ooh, whole lamb heads, not sure I could deal with those. Bet they will go down well.
> 
> Who are you getting them from if you don't mind me asking? I need to do a new order for Dodge, the freezer is pretty bare. Also bought him a new chest freezer so we can store more. He is one spoilt dog!


Naturally Healthy Dogs. Based in Royston and don't do delivery very far out I don't think but worth speaking to them, fantastic stuff I've got!



pogo said:


> The boys LOVE lambs heads


I think they might be too much for me almost :scared:

I'm guessing you just take them off yours when they've eaten half? Rupert being on steroids and stuff I don't think he'd want to surrender it halfway through so I'll have to give him the smaller one I reckon but not that happy with the thought of it.

How much is too much to feed them in one go even if they're chilled all day? The smaller head is about 1.4kgs I think so still a lot 

Also, how hard are they for them to eat?!


----------



## pogo

GoldenShadow said:


> Naturally Healthy Dogs. Based in Royston and don't do delivery very far out I don't think but worth speaking to them, fantastic stuff I've got!
> 
> I think they might be too much for me almost :scared:
> 
> I'm guessing you just take them off yours when they've eaten half? Rupert being on steroids and stuff I don't think he'd want to surrender it halfway through so I'll have to give him the smaller one I reckon but not that happy with the thought of it.
> 
> How much is too much to feed them in one go even if they're chilled all day? The smaller head is about 1.4kgs I think so still a lot
> 
> Also, how hard are they for them to eat?!


I get them whole and chop them in half and let them eat what they want. It's normally gone in one meal.

Erm not sure i no the boys have had gorge meals well over 2kg each.

The boys found them very very easy to eat and the bones are alot softer then in a pigs head which they also eat the lot of

And where are the photos!


----------



## GoldenShadow

pogo said:


> I get them whole and chop them in half and let them eat what they want. It's normally gone in one meal.
> 
> Erm not sure i no the boys have had a gorge meals well over a 1kg each.
> 
> The boys found them very very easy to eat and the bones are alot softer then in a pigs head which they also eat the lot of
> 
> And where are the photos!


How do you break yours? Lady I got them from tried and couldn't


----------



## pogo

GoldenShadow said:


> How do you break yours? Lady I got them from tried and couldn't


Big heaver cleaver and a rubber mallet, i can split pigs heads that way to. Just make sure it's on a stable surface


----------



## GoldenShadow

Gah was made to hurry and stuff everything in the freezer by a vegetarian mother so unable to photo it all!!

Here were the yummy lamb bones they had for dinner last night though


----------



## pogo

Well yesterday was half a pigs head each

I see you!










































And today was whats left of said pigs head and a bit of tripe!


----------



## Guest

pogo said:


> Well yesterday was half a pigs head each
> 
> I see you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today was whats left of said pigs head and a bit of tripe!


Ewww


----------



## thedogsmother

How do you cut the heads in half Pogo? I tried and got nowhere with it .


----------



## SixStar

Ozzy, Blue, Harvey and Jake have got turkey carcasses today - I can only usually get them at Christmas, so sadly got quite excited when my butcher said he had some for me this week  Alfie has got tripe and lamb breast - not enough turkey carcasses to go round!


----------



## pogo

thedogsmother said:


> How do you cut the heads in half Pogo? I tried and got nowhere with it .


big cleaver rest against the head and hit it very hard with a rubber mallet


----------



## thedogsmother

pogo said:


> big cleaver rest against the head and hit it very hard with a rubber mallet


I will have to get a rubber mallet but Im going to give that a go next time thanks


----------



## pogo

thedogsmother said:


> I will have to get a rubber mallet but Im going to give that a go next time thanks


It works wonders!


----------



## Pinkchi

I can finally post here! 
Officially started Louie back on raw today with some chicken mince, ooooh lovely


----------



## Goldstar

Chicken off cuts and a lamb bone today


----------



## Muze

Managed to get some small half chickens the other day, perfect portion for Diz. 

I can't find a butcher that can get heads of any species, do you get them direct from the abbatoir??


----------



## pogo

Muze said:


> Managed to get some small half chickens the other day, perfect portion for Diz.
> 
> I can't find a butcher that can get heads of any species, do you get them direct from the abbatoir??


I get pigs heads from the butchers and lambs heads from DAF


----------



## Muze

Cheers, just have to keep trying I guess. 

I don't have space for bulk orders right now but am moving soon so can get a chest freezer - how weird am I that the thing I'm looking forward to most about moving home is stocking my new freezer?


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast;
Tripe mince

Lunch (Alfred);
Beef tongue chunks!

Dinner:
Woody; Chicken drumsticks
Alfred; Chicken wing (has eaten as too tired!)

However so brilliant news 
While we were out at a dog show today we bumped into one of my dads old work friends, i got talking to him about his hunting, and the fact my two on now on raw.
His going to save me anything i want from Deer, so question; can they eat anything from deer, if so what?
I can literally have anything!!
And his going to get me rabbits too 

Is it wrong Im soo excited about this?!?! :rolleyes5:


----------



## pogo

5headh said:


> Breakfast;
> Tripe mince
> 
> Lunch (Alfred);
> Beef tongue chunks!
> 
> Dinner:
> Woody; Chicken drumsticks
> Alfred; Chicken wing (has eaten as too tired!)
> 
> However so brilliant news
> While we were out at a dog show today we bumped into one of my dads old work friends, i got talking to him about his hunting, and the fact my two on now on raw.
> His going to save me anything i want from Deer, so question; can they eat anything from deer, if so what?
> I can literally have anything!!
> And his going to get me rabbits too
> 
> Is it wrong Im soo excited about this?!?! :rolleyes5:


yep get all the deer! and send some this way


----------



## 5headh

pogo said:


> yep get all the deer! and send some this way


OMG soo excited!

His brining me tripe, liver and heart tomorrow, will ask what other bits as I think most goes to the incinerator :|


----------



## tashax

I need some menu ideas for this week


----------



## pogo

today tripe and chicken quarter


----------



## 5headh

No sign of this illusive deer (parts) yet 

I feel like I'm waiting for some huge lifetime event!


----------



## thedogsmother

Heart and Chicken wings for breakfast
Tripe for dinner


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki was chicken mince and sardines
Dinner might be pigs trotters as im picking up a free bag from the butchers later along with more chicken carcasses  It will be there first pork!


----------



## pogo

tripe and rabbits legs


----------



## GoldenShadow

We had lamb breast and chicken carcass. Followed by a sneaky duck wing as I think they look quite funky and wanted to see how quick they got scoffed frozen Singing:

Photobucket doesn't seem to be working right now


----------



## Muze

Diz had her first pig trotter today, I kept a close eye on her thinking she may struggle (she's only got a diddy mouth ) but she chomped it up like a pro


----------



## toryb

Both mine struggled with the trotters and gave up after 2 hours 

On the plus side i picked up 60 chicken carcasses and 10 pigs trotters (which he didnt charge me for!) from the butchers yesterday for £2!  Plus he is saving all lamb bones for me to collect on thursday for nothing!


----------



## 5headh

For breakfast they both had chicken of some kind 

For lunc alfred is currently chomping on lamb bone;










Dinner is pork chunks for alfred and tripe chunks for woody


----------



## Amy-manycats

Assorted bits of chicken from the mega chicken/ ostrich that featured earlier in the thread for Jess.
G a tiny trotter, but she is still nomming away at it.


----------



## Gemmaa

Mince and a duck wing for Brads breakfast, duck wing for the older guys.
Bradley's first chicken carcass for lunch. 
Lambs kidney, small bit of veg and turkey mince for dinner.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Ox heart and duck wings in the GoldenShadow household tonight


----------



## 5headh

I was a mean mean money today, and forgot to get breakfast out :O

Alfred had nothing and Woody had some dry, I flat down refuse to give Alfred dry just incase, as his never ever had it!

Alfred for lunch had 'whitefish' fillets.

For dinner Woody had chicken drumsticks and Alfred had chicken wings.


----------



## pogo

rabbit, ground lamb and sups today


----------



## Amy-manycats

Heart for the beasties today.


----------



## toryb

Brekki was rabbit mince and salmon oil
Tea was chicken legs


----------



## Amy-manycats

What sups Pogo ( and why?)


----------



## Nicky10

This morning was just some ground beef as I had to run off to the dentist but this evening he got half a lamb head which went down a treat. Especially after yesterday where all he got was bone in chicken breast due to a touch of diarrhoea.


----------



## pogo

Amy-manycats said:


> What sups Pogo ( and why?)


Diatomaceous earth for worming
Coconut oil for coats
Salmon oil and vit e for various stuff


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki~ rabbit mince, salmon oil and vit e
Tea will be lambs heart and chicken carcasses

We are full steam ahead with this raw lark now...no looking back  Still havnt got onto liver or anything yet but we are now fine with lamb (hearts, mince, breast and ribs/bones etc) ,chicken (mince, legs, wings, carcasses, breasts, necks etc) , beef (chunks, mince, tripe etc), rabbit (mince...just ordered two whole from DAF), pilchards tinned in tom sauce and we tried pork for the first time this week (trotters didnt go down too well but i will try again...).


----------



## lozzibear

Mine are getting some venison mince and oily fish mince (separate meals )  Arrow is also going to get a lambs head this evening


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki~ Chicken mince, raw egg, salmon oil, vit e and EPO.
Mid afternoon snack~ beef chunk each
Tea will be 2x chicken carcasses each 

:thumbup:


----------



## tashax

Frey is having beef heart and lamb ribs today.

Had a very good trip to the butchers. We got lamb ribs, beef heart and liver, some pork cut offs, lamb cut offs, beef cut offs and 6 chicken carcasses for £8, nearly 2 weeks worth of food


----------



## Amy-manycats

Both had liver, with a little lamb bone for Jess.


----------



## 5headh

For breakfast;
Alfred: chicken wing (mum forgot to give him 2)
Woody; Chicken pieces

Lunch;
Alfred; Chunk of heart and sumin cant remember :O

Dinner;
Bella; 4 chicken wings
Woody; beef chunks and chicken portion
Alfred; other 1/2 of heart chunk and some lamb ribs
All with some vitamin suppliments on

Dinner


----------



## Muze

Diz had her special treat duck legs today (for being so good while the vet did unspeakable things to her rear end) with some sneaky chicken liver hidden inside. 

Tomorrow is market day, so that means picking up my haul from the butcher  :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-manycats

Great, G had just regurgitated aforementioned liver ON MY SOFA! :scared:


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast- Pork neck 
Dinner- Boneless lamb and I tried some ACV on it. The look of pure disgust was priceless . I'll skip it I think I'm not entirely convinced of the benefits anyway


----------



## pogo

Nicky10 said:


> Breakfast- Pork neck
> Dinner- Boneless lamb and I tried some ACV on it. The look of pure disgust was priceless . I'll skip it I think I'm not entirely convinced of the benefits anyway


thing is with ACV the main benefits are internal so you will never see them


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Breakfast was chicken mince and tripe

Lunch chicken mince

Tea will be chicken mince, tripe and egg


----------



## GoldenShadow

No breakfast here, big dinner later instead!


----------



## Amy-manycats

Beef heart for both today. 
G will also get her first dose of Get Over to help her overall creakyness.


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was half a mackeral and small chicken thigh 

Today is beef heart


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki was 2x chicken carcasses each
Tea was 2x chicken legs each as I forgot to defrost anything else!!


----------



## Nicky10

Ox heart this morning and goat ribs for dinner.


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast:
Woody; Chicken legs
Alfred; Chicken Wings

Lunch:
Alfred; Heart chunks and some pork

Dinner;
Woody; Meaty lamb Bones (didnt eat)
Alfed; Meaty lamb bones


----------



## Amy-manycats

Tripe for both girls today. Herbs again for G but she is not keen most got dragged arount and fell off the food :confused1:


----------



## Muze

Diz had some leftovers from sorting yesterday's collection from the butcher, mostly chicken.

This evening she's had some sprats


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki~ Beef Mince
Tea~ chicken carcasses

lunch time snack will be a beef chunk each


----------



## Amy-manycats

G- Trotter
Jess Lamb spiney/rib bone


----------



## Gemmaa

Lamb mince for Fred and Dans breakfast, Pip had a little mixed batch of minced stuff, Bradley had a duck wing and tripe chunks.
Dinner hasn't been decided...probably a lamb bone.

Yesterdays was dinner a chicken neck and a piece of heart, Pip had a chicken wing with his.
Apparently this was the most exciting dinner that Danny has ever had, I'm not sure how he managed to wait so patiently.

DSCF2006.mp4]


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast; 
Woody; Tripe chunks
Alfred; Tripe chunks

Lunch;
Alfred; Headless whole sardines

Dinner;
Alfred; chicken wings
Woody; Beef chunks


----------



## toryb

Today~

breakfast~ chicken mince and sardines (with salmon oil, EPO and vit e)
tea will be rabbit mince and raw egg 

:thumbup:


----------



## Amy-manycats

Kidney for both girls today.

I must take piccies of them with some exciting dinners soon.


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Logan had natural instincts chicken mince with tripe for breakfast

Lunch chicken mince

Tea lamb ribs (300gm) + chicken mince


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast - heart, lamb ribs, lung
Dinner - chicken carcass, mince and a bit of liver


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast;
Both; Tripe mince

Lunch; 
Alfred; Whitefish portion

Dinner;
Woody; Chicken bits
Alfred; Lamb Bones


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast;
Woody; Tripe (again -.-)
Alfred; 2 chicken wings

Lunch;
Alfred; Heart and Kidney 

Dinner;
Woody; Hoof stuffed with mince
Alfred; Pork belly stuff!


----------



## pogo

Today was tripe, rabbit, egg and sups


----------



## SixStar

Has anyone ever fed octopus?  I was given some yesterday, never in a million years will I eat it myself, so am going to give it to the dogs tomorrow. Just wondered if anyone else had tried it?

Anyway, as for 'what's in the bowl today', it was rather 'what's on the lawn today'.

Ozzy, Harvey and Blue shared a whole tripe for breakfast. They were eating out on the front lawn because my husband was cutting the grass round the back - the DPD delivery driver came with my VetUK order - and what a sight he was greeted by, my three big hooligans tearing into a entire cows stomach!  It certainly took some explaining, even more so because the poor lad didn't know what tripe was, so actually had to explain that too! :lol: 

Alfie and Jake had their own chunks of tripe (they don't do sharing!) for breakfast, and all had a small dinner of lung and liver.


----------



## pogo

SixStar said:


> Has anyone ever fed octopus?  I was given some yesterday, never in a million years will I eat it myself, so am going to give it to the dogs tomorrow. Just wondered if anyone else had tried it?
> 
> Anyway, as for 'what's in the bowl today', it was rather 'what's on the lawn today'.
> 
> Ozzy, Harvey and Blue shared a whole tripe for breakfast. They were eating out on the front lawn because my husband was cutting the grass round the back - the DPD delivery driver came with my VetUK order - and what a sight he was greeted by, my three big hooligans tearing into a entire cows stomach!  It certainly took some explaining, even more so because the poor lad didn't know what tripe was, so actually had to explain that too! :lol:
> 
> Alfie and Jake had their own chunks of tripe (they don't do sharing!) for breakfast, and all had a small dinner of lung and liver.


Haha love it!

I love octopus! so i'd eat it  but can't see any problem feeding it to the dogsters, i'd give it a rinse and then let them have it.


----------



## lozzibear

Mine have had beef chunks and tripe... and Arrow currently has a lambs head


----------



## jaynedogs

pogo said:


> Today was tripe, rabbit, egg and sups


What supplements do you add please.


----------



## SixStar

pogo said:


> Haha love it!
> 
> I love octopus! so i'd eat it  but can't see any problem feeding it to the dogsters, i'd give it a rinse and then let them have it.


I've never tried octopus, but I don't like squid, eel, mussels etc - anything with that squidy rubbery texture! So I think I'll give it a miss. 

Will try them with it tomorrow and report back!


----------



## pogo

jaynedogs said:


> What supplements do you add please.


I add a few different things but they don't all get fed everyday sooo..

Today they got:

apple cider vinegar
coconut oil
herb mix
crushed garlic


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast was heart and cheek
Dinner was Tripe (Bella will get hers again at breakfast as she left it)


----------



## pogo

SixStar said:


> I've never tried octopus, but I don't like squid, eel, mussels etc - anything with that squidy rubbery texture! So I think I'll give it a miss.
> 
> Will try them with it tomorrow and report back!


 mussels are one of my favourite foods! haha


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Breakfast chicken mince, tripe and lamb

Lunch chicken mince

Tea lamb & tripe


----------



## toryb

Todays~

brekki was rabbit mince
tea was chicken carcass and sprats (millie wouldnt touch the sprats...lottie looooved them!  ).


----------



## jaynedogs

pogo said:


> I add a few different things but they don't all get fed everyday sooo..
> 
> Today they got:
> 
> apple cider vinegar
> coconut oil
> herb mix
> crushed garlic


Please can you tell me where you buy the coconut oil & apple cider vinegar?


----------



## Amy-manycats

Chicken mince for both. It was a big meal for G, so she will be disappointed with tomorrows portion. 

I seem to be one of the few on here who feed once a day


----------



## pogo

jaynedogs said:


> Please can you tell me where you buy the coconut oil & apple cider vinegar?


ebay  something like these

ACV 
Apple Cider Vinegar 5 litre Organic unpasteurised (H) | eBay

coconut oil
Pure Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil 16oz / EFA GOLD / POSTAGE DISCOUNTS!!! | eBay


----------



## pogo

Amy-manycats said:


> Chicken mince for both. It was a big meal for G, so she will be disappointed with tomorrows portion.
> 
> I seem to be one of the few on here who feed once a day


Mine are only fed once a day


----------



## jaynedogs

pogo said:


> ebay  something like these
> 
> ACV
> Apple Cider Vinegar 5 litre Organic unpasteurised (H) | eBay
> 
> coconut oil
> Pure Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil 16oz / EFA GOLD / POSTAGE DISCOUNTS!!! | eBay


Yhanks will have a look.


----------



## pogo

Today was half a rabbit each and eggs


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast;

Alfred; poultry necks (the prize choice type)
Woody; Pork chunks

Lunch;
Alfred; mackrel and a chicken wing

Dinner:
Woody; chicken wings
Alfred; Steak chunks... not sure if lamb or beef 

What age should Alfred hav 3 meals til?


----------



## Amy-manycats

ABout 6 months, but you can drop it sooner if he doesn't seem to want one


----------



## pogo

5headh said:


> Breakfast;
> 
> Alfred; poultry necks (the prize choice type)
> Woody; Pork chunks
> 
> Lunch;
> Alfred; mackrel and a chicken wing
> 
> Dinner:
> Woody; chicken wings
> Alfred; Steak chunks... not sure if lamb or beef
> 
> What age should Alfred hav 3 meals til?


I did 3 meals until 5 months, and then future pups will go down to one meal at about 10 months old


----------



## SixStar

Well Harvey had most of the octopus for tea, and after parading around the garden with a chunk of it, then pouncing on it and digging furiously at it to make sure it was dead, he finally decided to eat it. Slurpt it down like spaghetti! It was definitely a hit, but it's not everyday I'm given octopus (bizarrely enough! ) and I can't imagine it being cheap, so he's certainly not getting used to it! 

Alfie, Oz, Jake and Blue had duck carcasses, with kidney and heart for tea. Brekkie was fishmongers scraps.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Chicken carcasses and a little heart/blood slops from drefrosting, for both girls. Addded water to G's to try and get the herbs down her.


----------



## toryb

5headh said:


> What age should Alfred hav 3 meals til?


Lottie is 19 weeks ish and she isnt bothered by her lunch time meal...if she has it then she osnt bothered about tea and then she is sick by the morning (bile fro a hungry tummy) so it works better for us to give her breakfast and dinner and then I offer her a lunch time snack but I still offer that to Millie and she is 1 next month!

really pleased to say that the raw sprats had no horrible effects on Lottie!


----------



## toryb

Sunday~

Brekki was chicken mince with salmon oil, vet E and EOP 
Tea will be chicken carcasses

:thumbup:


----------



## BroxiBaby

Broxi is having tripe chunks for breakfast and for dinner i have a lamb leg defrosting. It will b the first thing he has had which still has hair on  so we'll see how it goes


----------



## toffee44

They have had partridge, turkey wing, rabbit, venison heads, pig pluck, mackerel recently.


----------



## Maggs

We started to give Maggs raw mince meat, mixed with potatoes/rice/pasta and veg, and she is doing well this time! (about 2 months ago she had bad tummy from raw, so we started cooking the mince). 
So Rabbit mince with pasta and veg was our breakfast, and after training she got 2 chicken thighs (raw) for a snack.
Tea time soon! Lamb mince this time.


----------



## Goldstar

2 sardines today


----------



## pogo

Today was tripe and lambs legs


































Also a video i got asked to do from FB to prove that Harv has no food aggression and that i can take anything off him whenever, so thought i'd let you lot have a nosey
[youtube_browser]F63wD6tL3Fg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Matrix/Logan

pogo said:


> Today was tripe and lambs legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a video i got asked to do from FB to prove that Harv has no food aggression and that i can take anything off him whenever, so thought i'd let you lot have a nosey
> [youtube_browser]F63wD6tL3Fg[/youtube_browser]


I thought weight bearing bones shouldn't be fed Pogo? Are lamb leg bones ok for them? I got a bagful of lamb bones from the butcher last week but threw away the leg bones as I thought we weren't meant to feed them?! Confused.com! Lol


----------



## SixStar

Breakfast was whole eggs, with goats milk, mashed banana, probiotic yoghurt and manuka honey.

The big lads shared a pig ribcage for dinner, whilst Alfie and Jake had rabbit. All had a few bits of butchers scraps too.

Lovely video Pogo - food aggression is something I always discourage so strongly, and this lot, credit where it's due, are fab - really good lads when it comes to taking food off them. The three big boys are also so good with each other, they often (like today) share very large items, all laid eating together. Although Alfie and the greyhounds don't do sharing with one another - their food is their food! 



Matrix/Logan said:


> I thought weight bearing bones shouldn't be fed Pogo? Are lamb leg bones ok for them? I got a bagful of lamb bones from the butcher last week but threw away the leg bones as I thought we weren't meant to feed them?! Confused.com! Lol


Weight bearing/leg bones from small, light animals are ok - it's ones from large, heavy animals such as pigs and cows that most people avoid


----------



## pogo

Matrix/Logan said:


> I thought weight bearing bones shouldn't be fed Pogo? Are lamb leg bones ok for them? I got a bagful of lamb bones from the butcher last week but threw away the leg bones as I thought we weren't meant to feed them?! Confused.com! Lol


Lamb legs aren't classed as weight bearing, it's only from LARGE animals i.e cows that aren't recommended to be fed


----------



## pogo

SixStar said:


> Breakfast was whole eggs, with goats milk, mashed banana, probiotic yoghurt and manuka honey.
> 
> The big lads shared a pig ribcage for dinner, whilst Alfie and Jake had rabbit. All had a few bits of butchers scraps too.
> 
> Lovely video Pogo - food aggression is something I always discourage so strongly, and this lot, credit where it's due, are fab - really good lads when it comes to taking food off them. The three big boys are also so good with each other, they often (like today) share very large items, all laid eating together. Although Alfie and the greyhounds don't do sharing with one another - their food is their food!


Thanks i'm mega proud of harv and the fact anyone can take food off him, or he will even give food to people himself  he's a good boy!

Chance has no FA but he likes a trade for his food and he will happily give you his for a little bit of cheese! :thumbup1:


----------



## mollypip

Your dogs are in fabulous condition !! Thats some muscle tone they have!!


----------



## pogo

mollypip said:


> Your dogs are in fabulous condition !! Thats some muscle tone they have!!


If that's for me, then thank you


----------



## whitefire

this was dinner last night



















nice big 4kg rack of beef ribs - this will be many dinners to come! :thumbup:


----------



## mollypip

pogo said:


> If that's for me, then thank you


Yes, it was - stunning dogs


----------



## pogo

mollypip said:


> Yes, sorry, it was - stunning dogs


haha thank you


----------



## pogo

Today was sheeps head that i delicately cut in half 

[youtube_browser]s-8RUAK1ReM[/youtube_browser]
[youtube_browser]Mee9G5EwyA8[/youtube_browser]








[


----------



## terencesmum

pogo said:


>


:lol: :lol:
The Meerkat picture in the background is awesome!!


----------



## pogo

there puter spazed photos right now!


----------



## pogo

terencesmum said:


> :lol: :lol:
> The Meerkat picture in the background is awesome!!


that was my valentines card i'll have you know


----------



## toryb

Breakfast today was meaty mince from daf (both turned their noses up and just licked it  )

tea was a beef chunk and 2 small chicken carcasses each since they didnt eat much this morning!


----------



## Gemmaa

For dinner:
lambs bone and kidney for Freddie, Danny & Bradley, half a kidney for Pip.
Fruit and veg for all, which, if I remember correctly, consists of, banana, apple, pear, blueberries, swede, parsnip, carrot, fine green beans, garden peas, courgette...and I think that's it.


----------



## Phoolf

First ever lambs head for Kes:


----------



## Goldstar

Ox heart yesterday

Chicken back today

So jealous of the sheep heads, Lucky would enjoy those


----------



## Muze

Diz had a boring chicken quarter today, chopped into Daisy sized portions.

Also jealous of the lambs' heads but still struggling to source them.


----------



## Guest

Natural Instinct sell half lamb heads but the postage is kinda steep
1/2 Lamb Head - Natural Instinct


----------



## pogo

New Puppy Mum said:


> Natural Instinct sell half lamb heads but the postage is kinda steep
> 1/2 Lamb Head - Natural Instinct


Mine are the whole ones from DAF


----------



## Goldstar

Chunk of pork heart and lamb bone today  

A lamb head would probably make over 10 meals for Lucky, be fun to watch her try and carry it round though


----------



## Phoolf

Breakfast: Chicken carcass

Dinner: Turkey neck, pilchards, liver and egg


----------



## 5headh

Woody is on a diet because his turned into a tubby bum and alfred is on slightly bigger portions due to loosing some weight on holiday!

Breakfast;
Woody; tripe
Alfred; pork belly

Lunch; 
Alfred; 'chicken' breast chunks from prize choice, brought them yesterday anyone fed them before? they look horrible... nothing like chicken!

Dinner;
Woody; beef chunks
Alfred; beef chunks


----------



## toffee44

Dylan caught and ate a pheasant in the garden. Teal and buster had ox heart and a turkey neck.


----------



## toryb

Millie and Lottie had chicken mince for breakfast and duck mince for tea (they wouldnt eat the duck...its the seocnd time they had it and they wouldnt eat it last time either  )


----------



## Skoust

Day 2 on raw for Raleigh - just some boring DAF chicken mince! He loved it though 

So far he's not been too excited about food so it's been really good to see him keen on his meals!


----------



## Goldstar

Ox heart, pork heart and lamb liver today.


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki rabbit mince with their supps
Tea is going to be half a chicken carcass each and a chicken breast each


----------



## pogo

Today was whole rabbit (well minus the head as i use them as treats) still frozen in the hope it would last a while  nope harv done in 5 minutes, chance in 10 *le sigh*

bit big for the bowls 









waiting nicely


















































[youtube_browser]i-PL2ep_yNY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Muze

I love Harvey's sneaky glance as he's waiting!

Diz had a large lamb's heart and some lamb's kidney for tea.

Tomorrow, we're off to Bassett to get a couple of rabbits, finally, a bit pricey, but will last Diz a few weeks!


----------



## toryb

Brekki was beef mince and beef chunks (lottie ate every last scrap but millie refused the mince and i binned it  )

tea will be a chicken carcass each and a lambs heart each


----------



## pogo

nothing interesting today just offal and duck wings but........

I went to see the rabbit man again  got 10 rabbits for £4 4 in the freezer whole, and the rest i'm going to cut into big bits


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Minced tripe, chicken liver and necks.


----------



## toryb

Complete disterous day today 

Last night Millie refused her tea (chicken carcass and lambs heart)...sniffed it and walked away  Lottie licked the chicken carcass and left the rest...I think that are working together to stress me out  So i chucked it all in the bin 

This morning Millie refused her chicken mince and millie ate half...dinner was also refused which was chicken carcass again...


----------



## pogo

toryb said:


> Complete disterous day today
> 
> Last night Millie refused her tea (chicken carcass and lambs heart)...sniffed it and walked away  Lottie licked the chicken carcass and left the rest...I think that are working together to stress me out  So i chucked it all in the bin
> 
> This morning Millie refused her chicken mince and millie ate half...dinner was also refused which was chicken carcass again...


Don't chuck the food away, give it to them the next meal or stick it back in the freezer, saves wasting it.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Seconds order from Naturally Healthy Dogs, who are mostly supplied by DAF. We have pig trotters, lamb legs, meaty lamb bones, tripe, chicken carcasses, liver, kidney, lamb ribs etc:


----------



## toryb

This morning was rabbit mince and it went down very well..two clean bowls! 

Tonight its turkey mince for the first time so fingers crossed!!

Its millies birthday today! :001_wub: so she has had far too many treats!!!


----------



## StuW

AM - chicken mince
PM - chicken wings

He makes me hold the wings while he eats them :lol:


----------



## 5headh

Disasterous day here today, Alfred is being stubborn!

Breakfast;
Woody; Tripe
Alfred; Pork chunks

Lunch;
Alfred; Sprats - refused, so they went in the bin (i was out so no way they were coming home to go back in the freezer)

Dinner;
Woody; Prize choice chicken
Alfred; Poultry necks - also refused.

His getting fussy and im not having it!


----------



## Goldstar

Beef heart today

I feel like I have it easy now as Lucky NEVER leaves a scrap of food


----------



## toryb

toryb said:


> This morning was rabbit mince and it went down very well..two clean bowls!
> 
> Tonight its turkey mince for the first time so fingers crossed!!
> 
> Its millies birthday today! :001_wub: so she has had far too many treats!!!


We actually had a great food day today...both pups licked their bowls clean morning and tea time!!  Days like today i looooove raw feeding...knowing that all that has gone into them is 100% meat and nothing else


----------



## toryb

Lottie and Millie~
Brekki~ turkey mince
Tea~ chicken mince and beef chunks

Ziggy (new boy, picked up lunch time today!)~
Tea~ chicken mince


----------



## pogo

wooop over 100,000 views now


----------



## Muze

Congrats, found this thread really helpful tbh 

Diz had a whole sea bream for brekkie (gutted) and some beef mince, veg and liver for dinner.


----------



## toryb

I meant to ask...Ziggy came to us this afternoon and has been fed on a variety of kibble in his foster home (his foster mum said she fed him whatever was on offer...so he wasnt used to one kibble which is why I have switched him cold turkey!!) but his poo is bright orange at the moment and he has been three times since he arrived home this afternoon! He had raw tonight for tea how long roughly untill his poop improves do you think? Should be fairly quick right?


----------



## pogo

toryb said:


> I meant to ask...Ziggy came to us this afternoon and has been fed on a variety of kibble in his foster home (his foster mum said she fed him whatever was on offer...so he wasnt used to one kibble which is why I have switched him cold turkey!!) but his poo is bright orange at the moment and he has been three times since he arrived home this afternoon! He had raw tonight for tea how long roughly untill his poop improves do you think? Should be fairly quick right?


i would imagine quickly, i'd say a day or so


----------



## Goldstar

2 frozen sardines and a small pork rib today 

@toryb: I'd agree with pogo about the poop  my sister just switched her dog to raw and his poop looked "healthier" after about 3 days.


----------



## toryb

Sunday~

brekki~ chicken mince
Tea~ chicken carcasses 

Ziggys poop is ready non-orange!


----------



## Muze

Grr, butcher sold what I specially reserved, totally screwed up my week's menu now 
Who else buys carcasses and lites before 8am on a Sunday??!!

So Diz will have to have lamb's heart tonight rather than beef and I'll have to go shopping for some kidney *sigh*


----------



## Sarahferret

Yesterday
breakfast: small beef chunk & small tripe chunk
Dinner: small beef chunk & lamb bone

Today
Breakfast: big lump of frozen liver
Dinner: Turkey neck


----------



## Goldstar

Pork heart today


----------



## tashax

Me and frey had mackerel for our lunch, mine was on toast though


----------



## Amy-manycats

Chicken carcasses for both girls today.


----------



## pogo

well i got fed up of Radley's epic squits so she's had raw for the rest of the weekend, et voila no more bum gravey soo....










the boys sat waiting while she had a first wing 

















today was rabbit and beef for the boys, and chicken wings for rads

















the boys waiting ages for her to finish


----------



## StuW

Boring chicken mince and wings again today :lol:
Waiting on a DAF delivery with a bit more variety though


----------



## 5headh

Woody had tripe for breakfast.

Alfred had lamb bones which he refused so he got offered them for lunch, he picked the meat off and left the bone  and he had chicken wings and some live for dinner


----------



## Sarahferret

5headh said:


> Woody had tripe for breakfast.
> 
> Alfred had lamb bones which he refused so he got offered them for lunch, he picked the meat off and left the bone  and he had chicken wings and some live for dinner


Could Alfred be teething? That might be a reason for him not wanting his lamb bones.


----------



## 5headh

Sarahferret said:


> Could Alfred be teething? That might be a reason for him not wanting his lamb bones.


He is!
He has a few teeth missing and alot wobbly, didnt know it would put him off his bones, awww


----------



## pogo

5headh said:


> He is!
> He has a few teeth missing and alot wobbly, didnt know it would put him off his bones, awww


It won't put all dogs off but some do go off food


----------



## tashax

pogo said:


> It won't put all dogs off but some do go off food


Frey didnt go off her food when teething though she did enjoy the odd mobile phone and the occasional t.v remote


----------



## pogo

tashax said:


> Frey didnt go off her food when teething though she did enjoy the odd mobile phone and the occasional t.v remote


no didn't put harv off either, in fact i don't think anything has


----------



## toryb

Today~

Millie~
Breakfast~ rabbit mince
Tea~ Chopped lambs heart

Lottie~
Breakfast~ Lamb mince
Tea~ Chopped lambs heart

Ziggy~
Breakfast~ chicken mince
tea~ Chicken mince

Trying to use up various bits that they are fussy about so that I can make some room in the freezer!!


----------



## Amy-manycats

Jess- Rabbit Mince

G - Trotter today


----------



## pogo

the boys have had rabbit, beef and DE today


----------



## toryb

Today~

Lottie~
Chicken mince for brekki
left over heart and pilchards in tom saice for tea

Millie (fussy pants) 
Chicken mince for brekki
Nothing for tea as she refused her heart again 

Ziggy~
Chicken mince for brekki
chicken leg portion for tea


----------



## Muze

Diz had a couple of meaty lamb ribs for brekkie, then some beef mince and supplements for din-dins!

She may have also 'liberated' a pizza crust


----------



## toryb

Today~

Millie~
Brekki...beef and tripe chunks (she ate it all!!!  )
Tea will be chicken carcasses

Ziggy~
Brekki chicken carcasses and tripe chunks
tea chicken mince

Lottie had breakfast with us this morning and had her fav (lambs heart!) she will be gone before tea though


----------



## Muze

Boring chicken wings for brekkie.

But tripe, her fave, for tea


----------



## Gemmaa

Yesterdays dinner was duck wing, fruit and veg mix as it seems to really help with Pipito and his stomach problems, an egg, Freddie had a kidney, and they all had Billy No Mates & DE, Bradley had a chunk of beef.









Tonight is beef mince and lambs heart.


----------



## pogo

yesterday was a small meal, offal, last of scraps and stuffed hooves i made










today was whole rabbit each


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Pogo - How long does it take your guys to get through the hooves? They are the only thing I've found that the pickles take all day to get through :thumbup: But I know your two are monsters when it comes to eating anything


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> Pogo - How long does it take your guys to get through the hooves? They are the only thing I've found that the pickles take all day to get through :thumbup: But I know your two are monsters when it comes to eating anything


They are empty in about a mintue an the hoof all eaten in about 10-15 minutes


----------



## foxyrockmeister

pogo said:


> They are empty in about a mintue an the hoof all eaten in about 10-15 minutes


That's some good going!!

My two empty them within seconds but it can take them all day to eat the whole hoof :lol:


----------



## pogo

foxyrockmeister said:


> That's some good going!!
> 
> My two empty them within seconds but it can take them all day to eat the whole hoof :lol:


Aye it's another thing that doesn't last


----------



## Thorne

Chance looks like he's going to swallow that rabbit whole, like a crocodile


----------



## toryb

Today~

Millie~
Brekki: Turkey mince and tripe mince
Tea: Chicken carcasses

Ziggy~
Brekki: Chicken mince and tripe mince
Tea: Chicken carcasses


----------



## Guest

These raw fed babies are lucky lucky lucky


----------



## Muze

Doodlebug had some meaty lamb ribs for brekkie and heart and lungs for dinner.
She looked like a vampire after her dinner, she got in a right mess lapping up the watery blood 

Sorry I can't post pics, mobile broadband, would cost me a fortune


----------



## toryb

Tonight I gave Zig his carcass in two halves (he has been reluctant to take whole carcasses since he came home so I have been chopping them up to make them less daunting...typical lurcher!  ) tonight he ate really well and next to him was Millie who 10 weeks ago was the same and now she crunches as carcass and swallows in minutes! :thumbsup: Its pretty amazing how they pick it up! Zig has only ever been fed kibble as fas as we know...probably nothing for a fair while before he ended up in the pound  I love watching them eat


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast;
Tripe for Woody
and.... not sure what was for Alfred :S

Have dropped Alfreds lunch as his been messing around when it came to dinner.

For dinner; This looks really mean;








Alfred had the pigs head... will be spread over numerous meals.
Woody had the chicken quarter (his a fussy so and so)

Hello Mr piggy can you hear me?!


----------



## BroxiBaby

Brox had tripe mince for breakfast and a pig trotter for dinner was still mostly frozen and took him hours to eat was so peaceful tonight lol


----------



## toryb

Millie and Ziggy are matching today!

Brekki Chicken mince and tea will be chicken carcasses!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Om nom pig trotters in the rain:


----------



## toryb

Today~

Brekki chicken and tripe mince (millie would eat the tripe again)
Tea will be chicken carcasses as usual


----------



## 5headh

Breakfast was;
Woody; butchers 'dog mince' it bloody stinks!!!
Alfred; Mr Piggy

Lunch;
Alfred had a little chew on Mr Piggy

Dinner;
Woody; Chicken quarter
Alfred; Butchers dog mince.

This dog mince is 30p a lb... cheap and all it is, is all the scraps of bone...meat...offal all minced together... it just stinks!! :scared:


----------



## Sarah1983

Spencer had a sardine for breakfast (which is just a token meal to stop him throwing up bile) and has half a pigs head for dinner.


----------



## pogo

Today was half a rabbit and tripe


----------



## Muze

Diz had some lamb meat and lungs for brekkie and a pigs trotter this evening (which I had hoped would last a little longer than 10 mins!)


----------



## 5headh

Alfred had lamb bones for breakfast, not sure what Woody had as my sister fed him.

for dinner they both have chicken pieces..


----------



## Rawisbest

LOVING these huge, clear photos! Need to start adding to this thread


----------



## Rawisbest

pogo said:


> Today was sheeps head that i delicately cut in half
> 
> [youtube_browser]s-8RUAK1ReM[/youtube_browser]
> [youtube_browser]Mee9G5EwyA8[/youtube_browser]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


You have sweet, well mannered dogs! Perfect!


----------



## pogo

Rawisbest said:


> You have sweet, well mannered dogs! Perfect!


thank you


----------



## Nicky10

He just started on a whole chicken today, minus the feathers, it should take a few days to finish.

And some chicken pie because the humans made too much he enjoyed it though.


----------



## Goldstar

Lamb ribs yesterday










2 frozen sardines today


----------



## Goldstar

This was her first rabbit she found a few weeks ago


----------



## Goldstar

Beef heart today


----------



## 5headh

For breakfast; not 100% sure as dad fed them, think Woody had chicken 1/4 and Alfred had pork belly.

for dinner Woody had beef chunks and Alfred had a few left and a rabbit 1/4


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast, bit of heart and mince and kibble 
Tea, just kibble    (that was actually their expressions when they saw the bowls too :lol: )


----------



## Muze

Brekkie was lamb ribs, dinner was lamb meat and pig's kidney.... plus a Kong with butcher's pet mince (had repair guys in again).

Still no idea where she puts it all


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Logan's breakfast thawing for tomoz. Tripe chunks, chicken wings and a bit of lambs liver. X


----------



## pogo

just lamb mince, mixed bone, DE and herbs/garlic today. Oh and a egg


----------



## kate_7590

This morning they had lamb bones..but this evening they only had a tray of ND...
Iv just got out their breakfast for tomorrow, lamb mince and kidney. They'll have an egg with that too and their daily supplements.


----------



## toffee44

Tripe for tea and had a training session each with chicken wing rewards.


----------



## Muze

Chicken wings for brekkie and chicken breast for tea.
But she had a frozen pig tail early PM as had Thames Water surveying property


----------



## Gemmaa

Bradley had tripe and chicken for breakfast, a chicken leg & quarter for lunch, and then dinner will be...Sprats! I finally found some! I'm so pathetic I actually did a little cheer, out loud.


----------



## 5headh

For breakfast they both has beef chunks... from the reduced section in Tesco 

Alfred had a snack at lunchtime of rabbit innerds... not 100% sure which innerds 

For dinner Alfred had chicken 1/4 and woody had butchers dog mince.


----------



## Sarahferret

Tripe for breakfast, the most enormous pig trotter for dinner, don't think an elephant foot would be much bigger!


----------



## pogo

rate today was half a sheeps head each 










































and 26 minutes later


----------



## Coffee

Pogo, I love the way your 2 hold their food down with their paws. Alfie absolutely refuses to touch his food with anything other than his mouth so sometimes ends up chasing it along the floor 

Haven't put any photos on here for ages so here's a couple of breakfasts:

Chicken necks and liver with Mobile Bones and salmon oil:









Tripe chunks, again with the MB and SO:


----------



## kiara

Tonight they had tripe mince, eggs, turmeric, garlic, sardines and fish oil.


----------



## Muze

Diz had tripe and egg this evening and I gave her a pigs trotter to distract her from the fireworks but it's now defrosting, unloved, on the rug 

Diz's Friday sups are Salmon oil, vit E, Yumove, ACV and Keeper's mix. 
She is also having rescue remedy atm because of the fireworks.


----------



## pogo

Today was half a rabbit and pork scraps


----------



## Gemmaa

Tripe, chicken hearts & beef mince. Soft nuggets for poor little Pip who has totally lost his voice! :001_huh:


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM - chicken mince and half a chicken carcass
Bailey PM - will be same as breakfast.

Sierra AM - chicken mince
AM- chicken drumstick
Sierra PM - chicken mince
PM- chicken wing

Sierra's 3rd day on raw and she's loving it


----------



## BumbleFluff

Last night Blue had a chicken carcass for dinner  still a little frozen because its so cold outside, but at least she had a good chew on it  I think tonight she will have mackeral or something because i forgot to get food out the freezer :lol:


----------



## Amy-manycats

Woohoo, my Landywoods order arrived yesterday- we were getting short on variety
BUT- now my freezer is so jam packed they will have whatever is at the front.

Yesterday was chicken carcasses.

I think today will be liver


----------



## Coffee

A couple of juicy lamb hearts this evening:


----------



## Goldstar

Rabbit and chicken mince yesterday then a small meaty lamb bone in the evening.

Today was beef heart and beef off cuts.


----------



## Muze

Diz had beef mince and lungs this morning and is currently nomming on some fairly substantial lamb ribs


----------



## Amy-manycats

Chicken mince today for both beasites.


----------



## Phoolf

Breakfast - tripe and hoof

Dinner - Sardines, Pilchards, yoghurt, ACV and tumeric.


----------



## SLB

Phoolf said:


> Breakfast - tripe and hoof
> 
> Dinner - Sardines, Pilchards, yoghurt, ACV and tumeric.


Where do you get your ACV from?


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> Where do you get your ACV from?


I get a 5lt bottle from ebay


----------



## ballybee

My boys had prize choice chicken and tripe mince and some lamb breast for their tea tonight


----------



## thedogsmother

My two had a big tea tonight since Im poorly and thought that someone else had fed them their breakfast, I didnt spot it till teatime, so they had a double helping, which was lung, heart, chicken carcasses, mince and liver.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Some tripe and turkey today.

Chicken carcasses yesterday.


----------



## Muze

Diz had chicken wings for breakfast and rabbit mince for dinner, bit of a dull day here really


----------



## Goldstar

Lamb ribs yesterday

Pork heart today


----------



## Nicky10

A chunk of beef heart and then a deer foot for dinner.


----------



## kate_7590

Tripe for breakfast, turkey leg for tea..yumm lol


----------



## dobermummy

Sardines, liver and heart today


----------



## Goldstar

Part of a chicken back/carcuss today plus a tea spoon of turmeric (first time I'm adding it) so will be hiding it inside the food


----------



## Sarahferret

Tripe chunk for breakfast 2/3rd of pig trotter for dinner.

Tomorrow us a scraps day - 1/3rd trotter, small beef chunk, small tripe chunk, lamb kidney and duck wing!


----------



## Skoust

Chicken carcass and turkey neck for dinner - he's getting so good at breaking up bones now!


----------



## SLB

Louie's Dinner. Lamb Neck and lung.









Pen's Dinner. Beef Chunk and lung.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb mince
tea- chicken wing and liver
bedtime snack- home made cheese, tomato and mackerel biscuit!


----------



## BumbleFluff

Beef mince and veggies today 

I went to Tescos yesterday and found loads of fish stuff on offer, such as Ray Wings for just a couple of quid for it all. Cant wait to use it all, it will take ages since Blue is on a diet


----------



## Sarahferret

SLB said:


> Louie's Dinner. Lamb Neck and lung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pen's Dinner. Beef Chunk and lung.


How do they get on with lung? Mine wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Goldstar

Beef heart yesterday


Salmon trimmings today


----------



## StuW

Morning - Bailey had chicken mince and 2 chicken wings, Sierra had chicken mince.
Afternoon - Bailey will have half a chicken carcass and tripe, Sierra will have chicken mince / wing.


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- lamb mince
Tea- beef stewing steak!

(I went to the dog freezer and discovered Id run out of everything! So they had something from the people freezer instead!)


----------



## pogo

pork heart duck wings and egg today










Also got a huge 8kg turkey for £5  and hopefully a couple more on the way, took the crown off for us and the rest for the boys!









complete with turkey necks and organs


----------



## kate_7590

Lamb mince for breakfast.......they're not having anything for dinner


----------



## Muze

Got some 'pet mince' from a different butcher as didn't feel up to going off to the market on Sunday. 
It was weird stuff, very finely minced, almost clay-like - odd! 
Last bit finished this morning anyway.

Big chunk of beef heart this evening.

Wow, whole turkey for a fiver, I'v really got to make some new contacts


----------



## Phoolf

Not doing bowls as I need to entertain my girly in season so have put liver, yoghurt and meat mince into 2 kongs for her to spend her evening with


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- pork chunks
tea- lamb (heart and kidney)


----------



## toryb

Mine have been on kibble for a couple of weeks due to circumstances at home and boy am I glad to get them back on raw today!!

Brekki~
Fillited poultry chunks

Tea~
Chicken and veg mince

Breaking them back in gently


----------



## Gemmaa

Game mince for dinner.


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- pork chunks
tea- Applaws cat food!!

I always keep a few tins of Applaws chicken cat food in for gippy tums as its just plain shredded chicken and white rice.......and Adam has a squitty bum today!


----------



## Goldstar

Part of a chicken carcuss and pork rind yesterday

Pork heart today


----------



## Muze

Chicken wings for brekkie.
Sardines for tea

Didn't close the freezer properly last night, so now it's all icey. 
Now have to empty and defrost it, again


----------



## 5headh

Muze said:


> Chicken wings for brekkie.
> Sardines for tea
> 
> Didn't close the freezer properly last night, so now it's all icey.
> Now have to empty and defrost it, again


I did that yesterday!!  Got to do our freezer!


----------



## toryb

Yesterday was turkey necks chuncked for breakfast and lamb and veg for tea...today was chicken carcasses for breakfast and they have chicken and veg defrosting...


----------



## Muze

Last chicken carcass for brekkie and beef mince and heart for tea.

Popped into Lidl on the way home today and got her some quails as a special treat, her favourite (it would be my older dogs birthday this week so I thought I'd get Diz a pressie instead  )


----------



## Muze

Diz's breakfast, hopefully.



Hope the image works


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky -nothing! (they didnt get a walk today as I was waiting in for their food delivery, ironically! So less exercise= less food!)
tea- chicken necks.


----------



## toffee44

Been trying to empty freezer to level it and now it closes lol so far

Monday last week= tripe
Tuesday= cow leg and a bit of tripe
Wednesday= chicken mince
Thursday= chicken mince and mash pots and veg leftovers
Friday= mackerel, sardines and lamb ribs
Saturday= chicken mince and lamb ribs
Sunday= chicken mince and lamb ribs + egg and yoghurt
Monday= chicken mince and turkey tail x2 each
Tuesday= chicken mince and lamb ribs


Today is chicken mince + turkey tail x2 each and will get them some liver and kidney later


----------



## Gemmaa

So far this week they've had, tripe chunks, pork ribs, pork mince, chicken wings for breakfast today, and I'm thinking sardines for dinner...or whatever falls out of the freezer.


----------



## Gemmaa

Ah, here we go 
Chicken wings and a sardine for Brad, a sardine and a sprat for Fred, a sprat for Pip and Danny.








Can't believe it was just a few months ago that he had to stand in that bowl! Now it doesn't look big enough.


----------



## Muze

Diz had the enormous pig's trotter that's been waiting patiently in the bottom freezer drawer for about a month - it only took her 15 minutes


----------



## StuW

Bailey had half a chicken carcass this morning, and lamb spine for dinner 
Sierra has had chicken mince, wing, and some bits of lamb


----------



## toryb

Todays delights~

Brekfast~ Chicken chunks
Supper~ tripe


----------



## pogo

Today was bones, beef heart and kidneys 









some recent meals over the last few weeks
scraps, sardine, duck wings and pork skin









Pork spine, lamb mince DE and some gone off sandwich meat


----------



## Sarahferret

Today breakfast was tripe chunk, dinner beef chunk and lamb bone

Tomorrow breakfast is liver chunk, dinner rabbit portion.


----------



## Goldstar

Meaty lamb bone today


----------



## Goldstar

Boring rabbit and chicken mince today. Trying to use the last few bits that I bought a while back from [email protected] Won't be buying it again. Looks like pink/grey sludge 

Going to avoid minces altogether from now on. Lucky seems to much prefer whole meats


----------



## Muze

Diz had some leftover heart and minced kidney (I think :mellow for brekkie and a couple of sardines for tea.

Ordered her some xmas pressies from the butcher today - but nobody tell her, it's a surprise 

Really hope this new freezer works out, have a horrible feeling my old one might be on it's way out


----------



## astro2011

Minced beef for brekkie
Trout for dinner


----------



## pogo

Today was rabbit for tea










yesterday was turkey wing and heart, with a frozen kong when we were out


----------



## Muze

Lol at first glance, after the rabbits, I thought those frosty Kongs were moles  It's late, I'm very tired 

Diz had chicken wings for brekkie and beef mince and kidney with an egg for tea.


----------



## Goldstar

Lamb bone and beef liver yesterday

Chicken off cuts today


----------



## Goldstar

Sprats and lamb liver today


----------



## Muze

Diz had a small quail for brekkie and a whole sea bass for tea (special treat!).


----------



## GingerRogers

It was going to be what I thought was lamb but on defrosting the random bag of meat it looked and smelt like beef (OH boss gives us food parcels but you have no idea what they are, how long they have been frozen, or how long they were hanging around in his kitchen or from a tree before they were butchered, this was just labelled 'stew') so I fried a bit and it was yummy , it went back in the fridge for us tomorrow, I have about 2 kilos of it defrosted so curry perhaps!! Ginge had chicken again  I couldn't help it though and gave her a little bit as she was drooling at me. I know as she has only been on raw for a fortnight I shouldn't have added beef yet according to the bibles but thats why we are going to eat the rest. Its for her own good 

Quail sounds good


----------



## toryb

Breakfast here was chicken mince with veg and then tea was turkey mince with salmon oil and vit E...zig had his selection of tablets wrapped up in a slice of ham


----------



## Goldstar

A juicy lamb heart today. 

Her favourite meal


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb mince
tea- turkey necks


(they have been missing out on a few breakfasts lately due to their diet! Its the easiest way to cut the calories when they never remember if they've had it or not!!LOL).


----------



## Gemmaa

Chicken carcass yesterday, today is pork mince, chicken liver, an egg for Fred and Brad, and various supplements.


----------



## pogo

Today was duck wings, whole lamb hearts and lump of turkey


----------



## catz4m8z

all that bright red stuff kinda looks like a gourmet redcurrant jelly accompaniment!LOL

for the ratdogs-
breaky-lamb mince
tea- chicken wings and liver

for the ratpuppy-
a tray of Lilys Kitchen split over 4 meals.


----------



## pogo

catz4m8z said:


> all that bright red stuff kinda looks like a gourmet redcurrant jelly accompaniment!LOL
> 
> for the ratdogs-
> breaky-lamb mince
> tea- chicken wings and liver
> 
> for the ratpuppy-
> a tray of Lilys Kitchen split over 4 meals.


Haha that would be a blood slushy


----------



## Goldstar

Diced steak yesterday (was from the reduced section in Morrisons) 

Pork skin and a chicken wing today


----------



## toryb

Iv been rushed off my feet for a couple of days with sick children (again!) and vet trips and have forgotten to defrost again today so the terrible two are having a lamb WW tray each...back to proper raw tomorow as the ww trays will all be gone! 

Need to place an order but I want stuff that comes from different places and dont want to pay more than one delivery...


----------



## Muze

Diz had a portion of duck carcass for brekkie and just had a lamb heart for tea.

It's a pig's tail tommorrow, it's a huge one and really meaty (and a bit hairy too)!


----------



## GingerRogers

This evening was a small pork chop and some liver.

I had read that some dogs don't take to the liver - not mine she thinks its yummy yum yum


----------



## pogo

today was liver, ground beef, some random jaw bones and gone off sandwich ham 









yesterday was ground lamb and beef ribs









Oh and guess who got paid.....


----------



## Symone

Chicken leg bone and.. My hair brush, for breakfast. Also just discovered where my "missing" shoe is.


----------



## DirtyGertie

Muze said:


> Diz had a portion of duck carcass for brekkie and just had a lamb heart for tea.
> 
> *It's a pig's tail tommorrow, it's a huge one and really meaty (and a bit hairy too)!*


Poppy had her first pig's tail the other day, she LOVED it!



pogo said:


> Oh and guess who got paid.....


Oh Pogo, you lucky thing, I do wish I could get to a Morrisons, nearest one is 60 miles away. Even when my daughter visits she doesn't go anywhere near a Morrisons and she's 100 miles from me . Even Asda didn't have any pig's liver when d-i-l did her order last week so I ended up with two lots of lamb's liver instead at more than double the price. I can only get lamb's heart from the butcher, he doesn't have any other sort. At least I get freebie fresh caught mackerel when my grandson goes sea fishing, got lots of that in the freezer, will last months .

Just to add to the thread, Poppy had kidney and some rabbit mince for brekkie, she will have chicken wing for tea.


----------



## pogo

Turkey and beef heart










lamb spine, mutton bone, pig skin and chicken scraps


----------



## Goldstar

My local Morrisons haven't had any bones for a few weeks now  going again this weekend so hopefully will be able to get some then.

Today was another chew on her giant turkey drumstick 

E.T.A and some garlic


----------



## Izzysmummy

So we're now 2 weeks into RAW,

Yesterday Izzy had
am-tripe mince
pm-chicken carcass 

and Today;
am-lamb mince
pm-lamb ribs


----------



## rabbithutches2u

That is one happy dog, cant give my dog real meat bones as he goes a little loopy!


----------



## Goldstar

Today was 2 sprats, a bit of lamb liver and chicken off cuts


----------



## Gemmaa

Goldstar said:


> My local Morrisons haven't had any bones for a few weeks now  going again this weekend so hopefully will be able to get some then.
> 
> Today was another chew on her giant turkey drumstick
> 
> E.T.A and some garlic


My brother said they get their meat in ready cut near Christmas, so there might not be any or many bones.


----------



## catz4m8z

no raw for mine today.

ratdogs-
breaky- nothing..gippy tummies overnight.
tea- plain cooked white fish

ratpuppy-
Lilys kitchen
some white fish.


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast:turkey neck
Dinner: Pork kidney and liver


----------



## pogo

bucket of rabbits 










so tea was rabbit portion and lamb mince









yesterday was turkey neck, beef mince and lamb chunks


----------



## Sarahferret

With Christmas coming, it seemed a good excuse to buy Ivy some rather expensive treats at farmers market yesterday.
So dinner last night was half a rabbit
breakfast today was whole venison heart 

Pheasant is is the freezer waiting for christmas day too.


----------



## Symone

One question - I noticed people have added garlic to some of these, but I thought it wasn't good for dogs? Was I wrong? o:


----------



## Nicky10

Garlic is pretty good for them actually the concern is that it's part of the onion family and onions are very toxic. But a little bit helps with their immune system among other things.

Breakfast: Boneless chicken breast with egg cracked over the top
Dinner: Some pork shoulder


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: chicken mince and chunk of tripe
Bailey PM: lamb mince, ox tail, half chicken carcass, tripe

Sierra AM: chicken mince
2nd AM: chicken mince, half a sprat (she's not had fish yet so giving a little bit to try her!)
Sierra PM: lamb mince, ox tail
Sierra PM: lamb mince, chicken back, tripe


----------



## Gemmaa

Lamb for dinner the other day, Bradley had some pork mince as well.

















The little'uns are having beef chunks for dinner, Brad will be trying out a turkey drumstick.









ETA:
Clearly Brad doesn't register being full up, so I took the remains for another day.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb mince
tea- lamb kidney, lamb heart

(Lilys Kitchen for Alfie)

aaaaand home made dog bics for supper!


----------



## Muze

Diz has only had a duck leg all day.....

I've been doing some recall training so she's have lots of treats (Orijen bics), then I took her new flirt pole over the field and she's now out for the count and I don't have the heart to disturb her.

There's some chicken mince and chicken liver waiting for her if she wants it later


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Chicken and Tripe Mince and whole egg for Brekkie
Lamb hearts for dinner

Oh and a token teeny chicken wing each at lunchtime from something I was cooking for Chrimbo


----------



## Symone

Small chicken breast for breakfast, bit of bone on. 
Lunch, Pork ribs (again small portion as she's only a pup) First time she has had it, too!
Not sure about tea, probably some chicken feet with some leftover veg.

First day with no wet food, hope she will like it!


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: lamb mince, ox tail, tripe and a whole egg  (since he's not well and was at the vets :lol: )
Bailey PM: chicken carcass

Changing Sierra to 3 feeds a day now.

Sierra AM: lamb mince
Afternoon: lamb mince and tripe
Sierra PM: chicken wings


----------



## Muze

Diz had chicken wings and some chicken 'bits' from sorting and portioning some chicken quarters for brekkie.

She got steak for tea.

I got some pheasants last week for her, so she'll get her first taste of them for nearly a year tomorrow morning


----------



## pogo

today was mutton feet, liver and ground lamb with DE


----------



## Goldstar

Sunday was 7 sprats

Yesterday was pork skin and pork off cuts

Today will be lamb heart and a bit of lamb liver


----------



## toffee44

Today was turkey wing, chick carcass and kidney

In their new bowls


----------



## Muze

Diz had a small piece of pheasant breast for tea, bulked up with some chicken, she hasn't had wild game for a bit so just gave her taster to see if she tolerates it OK


----------



## Tarnus

Lamb heart and bones for dinner last night









Last time she had a similar rack of lamb bones she ended up spewing the lot up a few hours later, this time she took a lot more time and care crunching them up 

[youtube_browser]qs90fbaLbMo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was ox liver and a blob of live yoghurt.

Today was pork heart with a bit of turmeric


----------



## kate_7590

toffee44 said:


> Today was turkey wing, chick carcass and kidney
> 
> In their new bowls


wow where did you get those bowls from, if you dont mind me asking! They look awesome!


----------



## toffee44

They are small tub trugs bought from local horse shop think they are about 8" diameter. Downside is Dylan takes his for a walk after dinner. They were 3.50 each


----------



## pogo

Today's meal was rabbit portion and head with frozen pigs skin









recently
Frozen trotter, skin, liver and duck eggs!









neck of mutton, chicken scraps and fish









bones, whole lamb tongue, beef heart and pig skin


----------



## Phoolf

A whole mackeral for dinner. She didn't have any breakfast because it seems like she's over indulged recently and was pooing far too frequently and not so interested in her food last night.


----------



## ballybee

Lol OH brought me a bag 'o' bits, some lamb spine, chicken carcass, some chicken leg bones, wings, turkey pelvis, leg bones(all pretty meaty) and some lamb and turkey scraps.

Tummel got a boned out leg for his dinner as I gave the boys a snack of 1/2 tin wet food after our walk today...Dan ate his usual tea but tomorrow will have the carcass while Tummel gets the turkey pelvis


----------



## ballybee

Well the turkey pelvis didn't go down well, so the boys split the chicken carcass(Tummel had the top half, Dan had the biggest bit) and Tummel had some lamb spine and turkey trimmings while Dan got the biggest chicken wing(definately chicken) i've ever seen!!! So depending on if my OH brings anymore stuff home tonight it'll be kibble for tea and then raw tomorrow morning(might get him to half the pelvis and split the few bits of raw i have left).

Today was Dans first ever carcass and he took to it like a pro


----------



## Goldstar

Part of a lamb breast today


----------



## Megan345

Big lump of ox heart each last night - Maisy keeping a close eye on Rocky until he'd had enough, she was just dying to go and finish it off! He wasn't so keen though  

Rest of their trotter and a lump of liver tonight.


----------



## sharloid

kate_7590 said:


> wow where did you get those bowls from, if you dont mind me asking! They look awesome!


I agree!

Just tried searching the internet for them but can't see any that size


----------



## sharloid

pogo said:


> Today's meal was rabbit portion and head with frozen pigs skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


Where abouts do you get your rabbits from?


----------



## pogo

sharloid said:


> Where abouts do you get your rabbits from?


local hunter saves them me from shoots


----------



## ballybee

Right, pics of todays meals 

Breakfast(along with some lamb and turkey scraps)










Dinner, Dan has a chicken wing, boned out leg, scraps(turkey) and a wee bit ND(just to bulk it out), Tummel had 2 pieces of lamb spine and some trimmings, he had ND in his dish but of course didn't eat it(was worth a try)


















and just a random pic of the boys at my mums today


----------



## Malmum

It's really 'what's in the bowl tomorrow' all the bits we don't like! Today they had pig tails and tripe chunks but were hanging around while I dissected the turkey - eager for a taste. They got a small piece each but as it's Christmas dinner they'll have to wait a bit longer. No one would eat the heart and liver though and I'm not flash frying tonight - the fox's can have that lil treat!

Christmas dinner - yum!










Sectioned because they have two small meals instead of one big one.










Bet mine aren't the only ones to have turkey tomorrow and I don't see the point in spending the same money on a crown when you can 'do it yourself' and the dogs get the rest!

Merry Christmas you lucky 'barfer's' tuck in! xx


----------



## Muze

Believe it or not, on Xmas eve, I managed to track down a 'spare' pigs head.

It's massive! So I've had to rearrange the freezer, eaten half a bag of frozen peas, defrosting a bag of what I think is chilli and more ginger than I could use in a year! 

Diz's food is sorted for the next three days....

Tripe, Sprats, Heart, something unidentified I found right at the back and a VERY frozen bag of chicken carcasses 

Today she had some turkey mince and a pheasant leg and nibbled the corner of a pig's ear whilst I was defosting my fingers 

Merry Xmas


----------



## Megan345

Tonight, Maisy will have a lump of ox heart that Rocky didn't eat the other day (I've never had a self regulating dog, I'd heard that these things existed, but  ) and Rocky will have some lamb hearts that Maisy would just swallow whole!


----------



## Amy-manycats

Turkey necks for christmas day.


----------



## Nicky10

Turkey leg plus bits of cooked turkey, ham, sausages and anything else the huge sad I'm injured eyes got him. He's currently sprawled out on his new bed and hasn't moved for a couple of hours :lol:


----------



## sskmick

The Christmas dinner and he woofed the lot.


----------



## Muze

Diz had half a portion of tripe for brekkie, I put the rest in a Kong to keep her entertained, not needed once she found her new stagbar.

I gave her a handfu of biscuits (Applaws) to try out her new Wobbler too.

She's been picking at her pig's head throughout the day and am slightly suprised how much she scoffed  
I had to take it off her in the end and even then she was begging for our dinner 

She's now out for the count, hard at work digesting no doubt.


----------



## Izzysmummy

Today Izzy had beef mince for breakfast then 4 meringue cream sandwiches which she stole off the side while we were busy eating our dinner:nono: , then for tea she's had a chicken carcass!


----------



## Freyja

Turkey necks yesterday and today I didn't bother with bowls 2 big plates of turkey, potatoes carrots, parsnips sprouts and gravey for the little ones which they shared between them. The big ones will get the rest of the scraps tomorrow.


----------



## Goldstar

Christmas dinner was some pheasant and a duck wing.

Today was a duck wing, a bit of pork heart and a bit of ox liver.


----------



## catz4m8z

Yesterday
breaky-chicken mince
tea- lamb kidney and heart

today
breaky- nothing
tea- chicken wings

tomorrow
breaky- chicken mince
tea- turkey, potatoes, yorkshire pud, sprouts, carrots, stuffing and gravy!

Christmas comes late in my house!!:w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was just an egg and chicken foot
Dinner hunk of boneless beef from our roast before we cooked it.


----------



## Sarahferret

Christmas Day, breakfast was venison heart, dinner turkey neck.
Boxing Day, breakfast was Christmas dinner leftovers, dinner meaty pork leg bone
Tomorrow breakfast venison kidney, dinner chicken leg.


----------



## Megan345

Well, it was going to be chicken mince, but it smelt rank so that's in the bin. I gave them lamb hearts - Maisy swallowed hers whole  and Rocky didn't eat his, so he'll have to wait until some difference mince has defrosted! Although I think it'll still be half frozen by the time we go to bed, so they'll have to deal with it.


----------



## pogo

Megan345 said:


> Well, it was going to be chicken mince, but it smelt rank so that's in the bin. I gave them lamb hearts - Maisy swallowed hers whole  and Rocky didn't eat his, so he'll have to wait until some difference mince has defrosted! Although I think it'll still be half frozen by the time we go to bed, so they'll have to deal with it.


I'd have given the mince to them  they'd have probably love it more!


----------



## catz4m8z

Megan345 said:


> Well, it was going to be chicken mince, but it smelt rank so that's in the bin.


my last raw order smelled rank and verging on rotten. 
I made the dogs test it before I threw it out though and they have been fine so Im still using it!.......but it doesnt half stink my fridge out!!LOL


----------



## Megan345

pogo said:


> I'd have given the mince to them  they'd have probably love it more!


You reckon it would've been alright? It was out of the freezer for four or five days, it smelt rancid!



catz4m8z said:


> my last raw order smelled rank and verging on rotten.
> I made the dogs test it before I threw it out though and they have been fine so Im still using it!.......but it doesnt half stink my fridge out!!LOL


That's not good! Thankfully mine was manky because I forgot about it in the fridge, not because it was off to start with


----------



## pogo

Megan345 said:


> You reckon it would've been alright? It was out of the freezer for four or five days, it smelt rancid!
> 
> That's not good! Thankfully mine was manky because I forgot about it in the fridge, not because it was off to start with


yep i've done it before had something defrosted in the fridge well over a week, it had gone a funny colour and STUNK! the boys loved it 

I don't waste food and the boys have never been ill from it!


----------



## StuW

pogo said:


> yep i've done it before had something defrosted in the fridge well over a week, it had gone a funny colour and STUNK! the boys loved it
> 
> I don't waste food and the boys have never been ill from it!


The more I hear about Harv and Chance the more I love them :lol:

Just wish Bailey had there appetite haha!!


----------



## ballybee

lamb for the boys today, Tummel got a lovely piece of spine with meat scraps, Dan had a meaty chunk of lamb and a bit of lamb spine which was for both of them(once Dan was 3/4's done it went to Tum). This was Dans first ever raw lamb and he seemed pretty cheery. I also gave them a couple of bits of dried tripe(OH won't let me have wet tripe in the house) just for a little extra  Pics will be put up tonight as they'll be getting more raw for tea, probably chicken wings and might give Dan some offal to try


----------



## pogo

StuW said:


> The more I hear about Harv and Chance the more I love them :lol:
> 
> Just wish Bailey had there appetite haha!!


haha they will eat ANYTHING :lol:


----------



## GingerRogers

We are struggling with anything since she had lamb heart, kidney and neck for Christmas -don't think she can live off that forever even though she loved it :001_wub: so chicken back and thats final girly. Can I survive the 'wheres the interesting stuff eyes'


----------



## Megan345

Boring chicken mince for Rocky today - he's a bit runny so he can stay on that for a few days. Chicken mince and hearts for Maisy.

Can't wait until I get paid so I can order some more exciting minces for them! The meat market we go to is great, but I can't really afford the variety they need from there, so they'll have chicken mince, hearts, liver and kidney from there, bulked out with different minces from the supplier.


----------



## Gemmaa

Lamb bones, teeny bit of game mince and an egg and herbs.


----------



## ballybee

Tonight the boys had chicken wings, lamb spine and an egg each, Dan ate some chicken wings, Tummel ate his lamb spine...that was all so the rest has been bagged for tomorrow. Can't remember where my camera is atm so will get pics later


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: Turkey mince, lamb mince and a bit of tripe.
PM: Turkey mince, lamb mince, a bit of tripe, keepers mix and DE.

Sierra AM: Turkey mince, lamb mince.
Afternoon: Duck wing
PM: Turkey mince, lamb mince, a bit of tripe, keepers mix and DE.


----------



## chazzie10

Wow great pics, can I play? 
Last night Charlie had left over chicken and sardines mixed ( bluugghh) and
This morning's brekkie was a chicken quarter, turkey neck, liver and heart with a handful of rice and peas


----------



## toryb

Breakfast today was~

Ziggy: Meaty mince and some salmon oil
Millie: nothing...she spat her meaty mince out all over the floor and walked away...


----------



## Gemmaa

Lamb hearts and pork rind for breakfast.
Salmon trimmings for dinner.


----------



## kate_7590

Just mince today-
they had tripe for breakfast with an egg each
having lamb & beef for dinner.


----------



## Goldstar

Today was a small chicken drumstick and beef bone.

Picked up a load of stuff from Morrisons today, as I already had chicken drumsticks, pig heart, fish, pork shank, rind and ox liver, buying this meant I have enough food and variety for a month


----------



## Symone

Chicken feet today! started off well then swallowed the last 3 toes at once.


----------



## Goldstar

Her favourite today, a whole lamb heart


----------



## patterdalelass

Breakfast was chicken/tripe.
Dinner will be white fish.


----------



## catz4m8z

breakfast- nothing
tea- chicken wings

and lilys kitchen wet and kibble in 4 meals for the pupster!


----------



## rawdogs

Breakfast was pigtails

dinner was minced chicken and tripe


----------



## toffee44

Turkey neck and mince unless your Dylan!!!!!

In which case two pigs livers that I stupidly left on top of the bin to defrost and then chop up!!!! 

Here's watching his bum tonight !!!!!


----------



## patterdalelass

Breakfast was minced rabbit.
later on they will get chicken wings and poultry necks.


----------



## pogo

Today was half a turkey neck, turkey organs, chicken scraps and lamb bones


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was a duck thigh and small beef bone 

Today will be meaty lamb bones


----------



## sopott

i got really inspired by all the pics. so i went on a kitchen rampage and found:
1 slightly soft courgette
1 overlooked and very brown banana
2 carrots
1 celery stick
1 slightly wrinkled apple
1 sweet potato

i put it all in the blender and made veggie mush. a quarter of this i poured over slightly defrosted tripe and added some probiotic. it smelled lovely. snoopy didin't like it, so i added some olive oil. he has now eaten the top layer.


----------



## patterdalelass

breakfast lamb mince.
Dinner will be beef/liver.


----------



## Symone

Chicken & Tripe mince for breakfast, with a whole egg. 
All I can say is I was shocked! She normally leaves some but today she even licked the whole bowl clean!


----------



## Muze

THis mornign she had a pig tail and has lungs for tea... yum :arf:


----------



## rawdogs

Breakfast 2day
Wilma had a huge turkey neck and chicken wing for Minnie

Tea will be economy mince and left over xmas turkey


----------



## toffee44

Turkey wing and some tripe. 

Dylans bum was fine after all that liver the little sod. Stomach of steel.


----------



## patterdalelass

Breakfast was turkey with a raw egg.
Chook flappers when they have defrosted.
Dinner will be chicken/tripe.


----------



## Goldstar

Pig heart and bit of ox liver today

ETA: Also had a raw egg and 2 fish skin treats that she had for Christmas off Sailor.


----------



## Megan345

Our poor dogs have had chicken mince or nothing for the past few days, they seemed to have picked up this bug that other dogs have had.

They had chicken mince this morning, and seem to have been ok on it, so they'll have the same tonight with the addition of a lamb kidney for Maisy and a lamb heart for Rocky.


----------



## sopott

snoopy had the same as yesterday - he never ate yesterday's portion, but there was a second half in the fridge. i can be persistent rrr: 

so veggie mash with frozen, defrosted green tripe. as he was clearly hungry i now have a bowl carefully licked clean of any trace of veggie mash with a pile of tripe in the middle. anyone think he might really not like tripe? :confused1:


----------



## Muze

Diz had a duck leg this morning, I carefully cut all the fatty skin off it and forget to take it out of bowl 

She had a small bit of heart for tea.


----------



## Goldstar

Muze said:


> Diz had a duck leg this morning, I carefully cut all the fatty skin off it and forget to take it out of bowl
> 
> She had a small bit of heart for tea.


Lucky had duck for the first time last week and loved it. Good job really as she has 2 and a half legs in the freezer


----------



## Goldstar

2 small chicken drumsticks today.


----------



## sopott

hi
just been online to order from david's doggies dinner, my local daf supplier, so snoopy will have fun food soon. i haven't heard anything back yet ie delivery date, but tomorrow is my butcher day.

to stay on topic; this morning breakfast was the leftover bits in the bottom of the poultry neck bag -crunchie! dinner was butcher's bones, well, i suspect beef, the butcher seems to have all his fingers. tomorrow is a soft day: liver and veg. Let's hope he likes liver better than tripe.


----------



## Muze

Diz had a chicken leg/quarter for brekkie and a small bit of pheasant for tea.

I've just started trying her on coconut oil after I read good things about it, also my order of samon oil is taking forever to get here


----------



## ButterflyBlue

For breakfast Lisa had: (everything raw here)

200g chicken mince 
salmon oil
joint supplement
green lipped mussle powder
1 banana

Dinner:
whole turkey carcass

:thumbup:


----------



## sopott

hi, 
apparently snoopy really likes his veggies, or he really hates his offal :confused1:

this mornings bowl of veg , liver chunks, and yogurt, now contains some very clean liver... which will be his dinner :devil: it's now sitting in the fridge. 

he's a beagle he eats ANYTHING! i mean vomit, snails, poo, shells on the beach, dirt, roots, but offal seems to be a step too far. I am beginning to think he just likes his food crunchy, any thoughts on that?


----------



## patterdalelass

sopott said:


> hi,
> apparently snoopy really likes his veggies, or he really hates his offal :confused1:
> 
> this mornings bowl of veg , liver chunks, and yogurt, now contains some very clean liver... which will be his dinner :devil: it's now sitting in the fridge.
> 
> he's a beagle he eats ANYTHING! i mean vomit, snails, poo, shells on the beach, dirt, roots, but offal seems to be a step too far. I am beginning to think he just likes his food crunchy, any thoughts on that?


One of mine Tanner wont eat liver raw,like you i find it licked clean in the bowl.Last night i flash fried it and "bingo" all eaten up.:thumbup:

This morning they had tinned meat as i forgot to get meat out of freezer last night.
tonight its rabbit.


----------



## Izzysmummy

So we're 5 week into raw now and Izzy is now happily munching chicken, lamb, beef and rabbit. We've tried her on pork and it made her a bit loose so we're going to introduce it slowly with boney meals. Its also time to start introducing liver so we'll be doing that slowly too.

Today for breakfast Izzy had;
tripe with 2 mini veg cubes

and for tea will be a chicken carcass!

She also still get her daily glucosamine, chondroitin, salmon oil and probiotic


----------



## Muze

Diz just had the biggest mackerel I've ever bought, my kitchen looked like a murder scene by the time she'd finished 

Not sure she needs much else today!


----------



## Megan345

Chicken and heart this morning. Managed to flick it all over the clean dishes as I was doling it out


----------



## sopott

:idea: has anyone ever thawed and refrozen dog food? i know this is a big nono for people food because of bacteria, but i thought i could stuff an old bone with offal, and freeze it, as snoopy loves his "bone-sickles" and this might be a way to get him to eat his offal.


----------



## Dizzy Grace

sopott said:


> :idea: has anyone ever thawed and refrozen dog food? i know this is a big nono for people food because of bacteria, but i thought i could stuff an old bone with offal, and freeze it, as snoopy loves his "bone-sickles" and this might be a way to get him to eat his offal.


You can, the acid in a dogs stomach kills a lot more bacteria than humans.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb and tripe mince
tea- turkey necks

(Alfie was very interested in the monthly bagging up this afternoon...I think he will like raw when we start!).


----------



## Megan345

A lamb heart each tonight. Rocky ate the whole one of his for the first time :thumbup: he usually just nibbles a bit then chucks it up  A touch of liver for Rocky and a lump for Maisy.

I also noticed Rocky jumping up against the fence earlier trying to eat the birds' peanuts, cheeky beggar!  I didn't realise quite how big he was until I saw him stretched out against a six foot fence!


----------



## patterdalelass

Chicken for brekky
chicken/tripe for dinner.


----------



## sopott

for last night's dinner i put breakfast through the blender -liver and veg, then mixed it with half a block of beef mince. for about and hour (whilst i was cooking and then eating our food) he went back and forth to the bowl had a lick, walked away. then suddenly, as i was putting our dishes in the dishwasher, he went to his bowl, had a lick, and gobble the whole lot in about 3 sec flat :yikes:

 he ate his liver 

*doing a happy dance*

this morning was a chicken wing 
tonight will be the other half block beef mince with veggies

tomorrow will be a fish day, so i will try to take pics. i figure we have more pics of chicken wings here, than we know what to do with.

btw my order from ddd is promised to show up tomorrow, as well. not bad as ordered wed. i will try to take pics, as well. but it is hard to hold a camera steady when you have a beagle all over you.


----------



## megspodencos

Yesterday:
Pig kidney for breakfast
Long neck type thing? for dinner

Today:
lamb bone (not very meaty - spine?) for breakfast
lamb heart for dinner

Tomorrow:
Chicken drumstick for breakfast
Chicken thigh for dinner


----------



## Amy-manycats

Thay are currently tucking into lamb spine and today they are getting an extra meal so are having tripe and oil tonight ready for a big day out tomorrow.


----------



## kate_7590

Lambs kidney, beef mince & chicken breast for breakfast. As well as supplements.

Tea will be a chicken carcass.










Waiting for their breakfast


----------



## sopott

before and after pics. there is some beef under the veg


----------



## Muze

Diz had chicken wings for brekkie and some turkey thigh mince for dinner - bit of a boring day really. 

Thinking of getting the other half of the pigs head out tomorrow, seeing as I have no visitors for a while.... we'll see!

My veg puree always ends up purple because I put blueberries in it


----------



## Goldstar

Lucky had beef heart and a lamb bone yesterday.

Today she had pork heart with a tiny bit of beef liver.


----------



## Megan345

Chicken mince, another touch of liver for Rocky since he was fine with it yesterday, and a lamb heart each. Rocky's getting the hang of eating them! He ate this one in a couple of minutes, he's been licking it for half an hour before, and still left it. I'm thinking it might be the texture, I've forgotten to take them out of the freezer until an hour or two before these last two days. (Maisy still tries to swallow them whole and is most upset when she can't!) Either way, happy days


----------



## Malmum

Pork ribs for dinner. 










Flash fried liver lumps for supper with a raw carrot and an egg. It's the only way they'll eat liver!


----------



## pogo

Malmum said:


> Pork ribs for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash fried liver lumps for supper with a raw carrot and an egg. It's the only way they'll eat liver!


haha love the photos! :laugh:


----------



## sopott

my order from davids doggie dinners showed up :yikes: i think i ordered more than snoopy can chew. who knew a turkey neck was soo big! in the pics here they seemed reasonable, must be a bigger bowl 

i got daf choice chunks, turkey necks, lamb bones, lamb necks, veal necks, venison necks, lamb ribs (huge!!)

snoppy is looking forwards to it


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky- chicken/tripe
Dinner-sardine,potatoe and pea slop.


----------



## ButterflyBlue

sopott said:


> my order from davids doggie dinners showed up :yikes: i think i ordered more than snoopy can chew. who knew a turkey neck was soo big! in the pics here they seemed reasonable, must be a bigger bowl
> 
> i got daf choice chunks, turkey necks, lamb bones, lamb necks, veal necks, venison necks, lamb ribs (huge!!)
> 
> snoppy is looking forwards to it


turkey necks are beautiful  my girl loves them  if you think a neck is big try a turkey carcass! lisa gets them for her dinner and it will keep her occupied for about an hour


----------



## sopott

hi butteflyblue, 
what is lisa? your avatar look a bit like a staffie? snoopy gets about 400gr a day, since he weighs 20kg. how heavy is a turkey carcass? the lambs ribs are literally half a ribcage. i thin those will keep snoopy quiet a while.


----------



## ButterflyBlue

sopott said:


> hi butteflyblue,
> what is lisa? your avatar look a bit like a staffie? snoopy gets about 400gr a day, since he weighs 20kg. how heavy is a turkey carcass? the lambs ribs are literally half a ribcage. i thin those will keep snoopy quiet a while.


Lisa is a cane corso  they are italian mastiffs  not a recognised breed in the UK. a turkey carcass is normally 900g but depends where you get it from


----------



## sopott

ahh, 
big dog, hard to tell from the pic, and i can never tell what kind of dog it is from those nose first shots. i think a turkey carcass might be pushing it for snoopy. he's never even had a chicken carcass! 

we have a few mastiff-type dogs in our local doggie park. they are all lovely, and affectionate, just look scary. except for the tibetan mastiff, he just looks silly with his poofy hairdo.


----------



## Megan345

Well, a gurt lump of liver pinched off the side for one of them - hoping it's Maisy, since she's used to it! Plus some chicken and lamb kidneys for them both.


----------



## Goldstar

Part of a chicken carcuss today and a bit of chicken skin.


----------



## Muze

Diz had some unidentified mince for brekkie (beef I expect) and a chicken leg for dinner - another boring day I'm afraid.

Nm, she's got lamb ribs tomorrow, one of her faves


----------



## sopott

no veg! 
following sage advice i will feed veg only with meat i know he will eat, ie chicken wings. so dinner is: a piece of venison neck and a lamb bone. the lamb bone went down a treat, the venison is still in the bowl. i will now put it away for breakfast.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced tripe and lambs kidney for breakfast, chicken wings for tea


----------



## patterdalelass

Chicken leg quarter for brekky.
Nothing for dinner as i fast them on Sunday evenings.


----------



## Goldstar

A whole lamb heart today.

Love your new sig FRM


----------



## ButterflyBlue

sopott said:


> ahh,
> big dog, hard to tell from the pic, and i can never tell what kind of dog it is from those nose first shots. i think a turkey carcass might be pushing it for snoopy. he's never even had a chicken carcass!
> 
> we have a few mastiff-type dogs in our local doggie park. they are all lovely, and affectionate, just look scary. except for the tibetan mastiff, he just looks silly with his poofy hairdo.


Yes they are big dogs but are huge softies when it comes to their families  most owners don't approach us when we are out on walks but lisa is a very soft loving soul  the only thing she doesn't like are cats but she's not allowed near them so its fine. she's a guard dog because i got attacked (and still suffering after effects which i think may be permanent) so she acts like an alarm when we are out if people approach us or they approach the house then she lets me know and warns me.


----------



## pogo

whole rabbit each today


----------



## sopott

i order of pics:
it's hard work chewing frozen bones :blush:
yogurt, a small chicken wing, exotic meat trimmings, and daf choice chunks :drool:
I said in the bowl!! :incazzato:


----------



## Muze

Diz had some lamb ribs for brekkie.

Had some heart and leftover kidney for dinner - nice and bloody


----------



## Freddie and frank

Ribs for the boys and chicken mince for bella. 

Quick question too, a daft one really.
MIL got me some not very meaty lamb bones free from butchers. About 200g each. These are ok aren't they


----------



## pogo

Freddie and frank said:


> Ribs for the boys and chicken mince for bella.
> 
> Quick question too, a daft one really.
> MIL got me some not very meaty lamb bones free from butchers. About 200g each. These are ok aren't they


I'd give them yes but with some boneless meat to compensate


----------



## Freddie and frank

pogo said:


> I'd give them yes but with some boneless meat to compensate


Thanks, knew you'd be the one who would know.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was rabbit.
Dinner will be ox liver


----------



## Guest

Breakfast: Chicken Wing
Lunch: Ox Heart
Tea: Chicken Breast


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: lamb & turkey mince, lamb bones
PM: lamb & turkey mince, lamb bones

Sierra AM: lamb & turkey mince
Afternoon: duck wing
PM: lamb & turkey mince, lamb scraps


----------



## Goldstar

Duck drumstick and a few scraps of chicken today.


----------



## sopott

yesterday's offal, stuffed into a bone and frozen to disguise it - he's not take in by it!


----------



## Muze

Diz had a chicken carcass and some scraps leftover from sorting yesterday's haul.

For tea she had lamb mince.


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> yesterday's offal, stuffed into a bone and frozen to disguise it - he's not take in by it!


that's a shame.

Most dogs don't like raw liver and kidney etc (mine do  ) but i would try freezing solid in ice cube trays so you can pop as many out as you need and see if he will eat them that way


----------



## sopott

i only have an ice cube tray with little heart shapes, do you think he will mind? it's just too silly to feed him little hearts of offal... i will try, and take pics. now i am glad the daf choice chunks are so small.


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> i only have an ice cube tray with little heart shapes, do you think he will mind? it's just too silly to feed him little hearts of offal... i will try, and take pics. now i am glad the daf choice chunks are so small.


haha :lol:

I'm sure he won't mind the shape  but the idea is that they are small frozen bit of offal they might be more happy to eat them!


----------



## Izzysmummy

AM- lamb mince
PM- chicken carcass, 2 wings and a tiny square of lambs liver.

It's her first taste of liver and she actually started on her carcass, smelt the liver underneath and put down the carcass to munch the liver first ! Fingers crossed it comes out the other end ok.


----------



## Megan345

sopott said:


> i only have an ice cube tray with little heart shapes, do you think he will mind? it's just too silly to feed him little hearts of offal... i will try, and take pics. now i am glad the daf choice chunks are so small.


Loving the image! 

Lump of liver and a trotter tonight. Swapping the second half of the trotter for liver treats worked well for Maisy, the little cow usually runs and hides under the table with it!  We'll see how it works with Rocky, he's still having a chomp.


----------



## Skandi

Goose Goose and more goose. 

Goose ribs/spine, liver, and gizzard today

no meat goes to waste in this house anymore!


----------



## sopott

little frozen hearts of offal. i filled the compartments about half full.
brekkie, was cottage cheese with an egg yolk, and a little offal heart. snoopy didn't eat any of it. so dinner will be the same, blended with the same amount of veg. if doesn't eat then. this can be a fast day :001_tongue:


----------



## Izzysmummy

Izzysmummy said:


> AM- lamb mince
> PM- chicken carcass, 2 wings and a tiny square of lambs liver.
> 
> It's her first taste of liver and she actually started on her carcass, smelt the liver underneath and put down the carcass to munch the liver first ! Fingers crossed it comes out the other end ok.


So all was fine on the poop front this morning so we'll add a bit more liver towards the end of the week.

Today is;
AM- beef mince
PM- chicken carcass



sopott said:


> little frozen hearts of offal. i filled the compartments about half full.
> brekkie, was cottage cheese with an egg yolk, and a little offal heart. snoopy didn't eat any of it. so dinner will be the same, blended with the same amount of veg. if doesn't eat then. this can be a fast day :001_tongue:


Loving the offal hearts! :lol: Fingers crossed snoopy gives in and eats some tonight!

Have you tried flash frying the offal? Will he eat it then?


----------



## GingerRogers

The ice cube tray idea is brilliant. A cube of liver is 20g just enough for Ginge to have one every other day to make up her quota of 90g a week. So thanks to whoever suggested that idea a few weeks ago makes life so simple.

Yesterday I spotted the pigs trotters I froze when I realised I couldn't cut into them 
Defrosted one and she had a munch while I had lunch, took a little while for her to understand it was food but when she did she loved it , felt very bad taking it away as she is still a bit touchy about her food but she would pop if she ate a whole one I reckon. 

However she is now a little hyper  don't know if thats the trotter or the fact I was out all morning.

On another note I am very glad that kidneys don't have the same effect on Ginge as they did on Rory - he was a naughty little tyke for a couple of days after one .


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was fishy slop left over from Saturday night.
Dinner will be minced turkey


----------



## Guest

Breakfast- Chicken Drumstick
Lunch- Chicken Chunks
Tea- Some leftover (raw) heart and a raw egg


----------



## catz4m8z

pogo said:


> but i would try freezing solid in ice cube trays so you can pop as many out as you need and see if he will eat them that way


oops! that has reminded me.. Im halfway through freezing ice cube trays of liver. Must go and finish off the rest!
Breaky- lamb mince
tea- turkey necks

Alfie only has 3 more trays of Lilys Kitchen to go then he is starting raw too!:thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z

sopott said:


> yesterday's offal, stuffed into a bone and frozen to disguise it - he's not take in by it!


what about mixing the offal with something smelly and freezing it? I was thinking of tripe, garlic and peanut butter!!


----------



## Nicky10

He got a pork shoulder to work on for both meals. 

I find a good way to get him to eat things he refuses to is to cut up nice smelly food at the counter tripe etc and accidentally drop some. Chances are they'll eat it before they notice


----------



## sopott

ah, but he won't eat tripe either. must try the peanut butter, though.
i am a bad doggie mama, i gave in. he had a couple of licks of his dinner, and then left it. i still gave him a bone. 
just spoke to a friend today, and she said that every time her dog wouldn't eat her food, she halved her portion. the dog would soon learn to eat or get less. so tomorrow's breakfast be a spoon of yogurt with vitamins, an offal heart, and a small lamb chop


----------



## Megan345

Ox heart this morning and tonight. 

Rocky's still eating his fifteen minutes after Maisy finished, she looks most put out! I also learned his low growls sound like a motorbike outside, I heard them from the kitchen!


----------



## Muze

Diz had some leftover mince (that I saved for Kongs and forgot about ) with a banana for brekkie as a treat.

Dinner was a huge pork rib and an egg (I didn't break it for her, thinking she'd got the hang of them by now and she very gently carried into onto the rug and smashed it there *sigh*)

She's in a huff because she's on lead walks again therefore not getting as much food as she thinks she deserves


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> ah, but he won't eat tripe either. must try the peanut butter, though.
> i am a bad doggie mama, i gave in. he had a couple of licks of his dinner, and then left it. i still gave him a bone.
> just spoke to a friend today, and she said that every time her dog wouldn't eat her food, she halved her portion. the dog would soon learn to eat or get less. so tomorrow's breakfast be a spoon of yogurt with vitamins, an offal heart, and a small lamb chop


I'd be trying tough love now, give him the offal you want him to eat and leave it down for 15 minutes (i'd give it in a frozen block) and offer it next meal until he eats it. Don't give any other food in between either!


----------



## Goldstar

Bit of pork skin, pork scraps, turmeric and garlic today


----------



## thedogsmother

Henrick had a turkey neck 
Bella had a lamb bone and mince


----------



## sopott

guess who ate all his breakfast?!
the offal heart was smeared in peanut butter, which got licked off, and then the heart crunched! i am so pleased. should i give him a little heart with every meal and then try an offal meal again?


----------



## patterdalelass

Lamb for brekky
Chicken thighs later on 
Chicken/tripe mince for dinner


----------



## Izzysmummy

sopott said:


> guess who ate all his breakfast?!
> the offal heart was smeared in peanut butter, which got licked off, and then the heart crunched! i am so pleased. should i give him a little heart with every meal and then try an offal meal again?


Fingers crossed it continues! Probably sneak a little in to every meal so he gets used to the taste then up the amounts gradually so he'll have 3/4 meals a week to make up his weekly offal allowance.

Our plan with Izzy is to build up so eventually she'll have 2 meals a week with lliver and 2 a week with other offal and feed it with a boney meal, this is all hypothetical at the moment though! Good luck!!

This morning Izzy enjoyed some lamb, and tonight she'll have her first taste of duck with a lovely big duck leg !


----------



## megspodencos

Its Smiley's 1 year anniversary with us today and her 3rd birthday so she had a meaty lamb bone for breakfast and i've defrosted a pig trotter (her favourite) for dinner!


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: Turkey mince, quarter chicken carcass (uneaten)
PM: Quarter chicken carcass, lamb breast

Sierra AM: Turkey mince
Afternoon: Turkey mince, lamb breast
PM: Chicken back

Gave Meg a bit of lamb breast mixed in with her kibble, she ate the lamb first and forced herself to eat the kibble! Might need to try change her over again :lol:


----------



## Guest

Breakfast- Chicken drumstick
Dinner- Heart Chunks 
Tea- Chicken wing


----------



## Muze

Chicken leg for brekkie

Got tripe for dinner 

She might get the leftover yoghurt as a treat later, if she's a good girl


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- nothing (only did short lead walks today)
tea- frozen liver cube, turkey neck.


----------



## Goldstar

Whole lamb kidney and small beef bone today.


----------



## sopott

dinner is a chicken wing (oops defrosted it turned out to be two small ones), some meat trimmings, and an offal heart - and he ate it all!
so dessert is some lambs ribs!!
see you at breakfast


----------



## Megan345

The other half of their trotters from a couple of days ago tonight  Maisy tried to swallow the end of the trotter when I went to take it away from her, good job I was watching and didn't leave it to get too small! 

Lamb mince and choice chunks this morning - it was pretty stinky but i remembered your advice, Pogo, and gave it to them anyway


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was a day old chick and a whole egg
Dinner was some salmon scraps


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was free meat sample from new butcher..made up of liver,kidney,heart,lungs and beef trim,all minced together.

Dinner..as above to use it up.


----------



## sopott

breakfast was (it's all gone again!!) a lamb chop, a chicken wing, tbsp yogurt, and an offal heart. 
dinner will be a lamb's back (?) 

i went to the butcher's today for doggie bits. i have the best butcher in the world, he doesn't charge for doggie bits, he just asks that you put something in the charity box! he handed me 2 plastic bags with knots tied in top. it felt rude to open them there and have a look so i got a great surprise: 9 lamb's backs, i think. each weighs about a pound so will feed snoopy for a day. and people say raw feeding is expensive... 

if anyone knows what this is, if it's not lamb's back, please let me know

if anyone lives in the bromley area and wants the name of the butcher pm me. us locals love him, but we buy our meat from him, as well, to make it worth his while.


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- tinned mackerel
Tea- beef chunks

and Alfie's last tray of Lilys Kitchen!


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> breakfast was (it's all gone again!!) a lamb chop, a chicken wing, tbsp yogurt, and an offal heart.
> dinner will be a lamb's back (?)
> 
> i went to the butcher's today for doggie bits. i have the best butcher in the world, he doesn't charge for doggie bits, he just asks that you put something in the charity box! he handed me 2 plastic bags with knots tied in top. it felt rude to open them there and have a look so i got a great surprise: 9 lamb's backs, i think. each weighs about a pound so will feed snoopy for a day. and people say raw feeding is expensive...
> 
> if anyone knows what this is, if it's not lamb's back, please let me know
> 
> if anyone lives in the bromley area and wants the name of the butcher pm me. us locals love him, but we buy our meat from him, as well, to make it worth his while.


looks like spine with some ribs still attached to me  looks good!


----------



## Muze

Diz had a half hour chomp on her pig's head this morning.... you know you're a committed raw feeder when you find yourself wrestling a chunk of pig out of the freezer at 9am! 

She's not really been hungry since so will keep her mince and liver for tomorrow


----------



## sopott

it took snoopy an hour to eat his lamb spiney thing. it even convinced my husband that raw feeding was the way to go, though snoopy bough him the half eaten meaty thing to hold 
no more gulping food!!


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was tinned meat(Bozita..reindeer) as forgot to get meat out last night,plus a raw egg.
Later chicken wings
Dinner will be beef and liver mince.


----------



## sopott

breakfast: lamb chop, egg, yogurt, and table scraps
oh- bother forgot the offal heart -too late 
small, because dinner will be another lamb back -hm, writing this down makes me think heavy on the lamb. maybe try a turkey neck tomorrow, he hasn't had turkey yet... *thinking*


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- nothing
snack- dried lung
tea- lamb kidney, lamb heart

Alfie- x3 meals diced chicken breast!
He really loved it and wolfed it down instantly, doesnt seem to have upset him either.


----------



## Muze

Diz had last night's mince and liver for brekkie.

Another chomp on her pig's head for tea - sorry Mr Piggy, you've got to go, I need the freezer space


----------



## Megan345

Tripe and oily fish mince for the first time tonight. Rocky has _never_ finished a meal before Maisy, but tonight I had to tell him to get out of her food bowl. That was a hit, then


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: Chicken mince and pork ribs
PM: Chicken mince, pork ribs, tripe

Sierra AM: Chicken mince
Afternoon: Pork ribs
PM: Chicken mince and tripe

Going to put Bailey onto 1 meal a day, most mornings he doesn't bother coming down for it, so I'd say he doesn't want breakfast lol!


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was beef heart and a chew on a lamb bone

Today was a chicken drumstick and the rest of the lamb bone

Also had a bit of yoghurt and a fish skin treat


----------



## sopott

yesterday's dinner was not as planned, since he managed to snarf down a bowlful of csj at my friend's house. AND in the evening stole some of my husband's lemon chicken -who said dogs don't like citrus? 
so dinner was *drumroll* -nothing!
breakfast is a chicken wing, a lamb chop, and some yogurt.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was beef mince.
Had marrow bones to chew on
Dinner is rabbit mince...should have been fishypotatoesbroccoli but ive gone and got the rabbit out of the freezer.


----------



## Goldstar

Today she had another chew on her pork shank.

Only another 3 meals worth of it left I think so going down slowly


----------



## Muze

She had pork ribs and some kidney for brekkie 
Sprats for tea.


----------



## thedogsmother

Lamb bones, mince, chickken leg and liver for the dogs over two meals
Chicken leg each for the ferrets


----------



## sopott

dinner tonight was a turkey neck, for the first time. it was a hit! 
at least the first half was. i cut it in half with poultry shears, then cut one half in half again. those 2 quarters went. i think he wasn't quite sure how to eat the other half. but the offal heart went, as well. 
tomorrows breakfast will be veggie mush and offal, and the other half of turkey neck -let's see what happens!


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: Lamb mince.
PM: Lamb mince, ox tail, lamb bone and a bit of kidney.

Sierra AM: Lamb mince.
Afternoon: Duck wing.
PM: Lamb mince, bit of kidney and stole half of Baileys lamb bone :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Its organ day so pork liver and kidney for breakfast and lamb ribs for dinner


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies

GoldenShadow said:


> Sardines for Roo:


looks real tasty for me to eat! :biggrin5:


----------



## catz4m8z

MA
breaky- lamb mince
tea- meaty chicken thigh bones

Ratpuppy
breaky- chicken brest
lunch- chicken breast
tea- chicken thigh (with skin)

going to try Alf on some chicken wing tomorrow as he seems to be loving the raw so much! Only one slightly runny poop so far but I blame the rotten bits of kale he keeps eating in the garden rather then the raw!!LOL


----------



## Megan345

Pheasant today! I haven't even tried pheasant, and I'm feeding it to the dogs


----------



## thedogsmother

Henrick is noshing on a pigs trotter this morning and lamb ribs with mince tonight
Bella is ignoring her turkey wing so it looks like she will be having that tonight too.

The ferrets will be having rabbit mince.


----------



## sopott

snoopy is still ignoring his second half of turkey neck 
he also has in his bowl (untouched) veggie mush, yogurt and a little of the same offal as in the hearts, he's been eating the hearts well, even picking them out before the rest of the food, so why ignore this? i wish i knew what went on in his brain... 
dinner will be a lamb spine thingy

oh, and snoopy threw up twice last night. just a little liquid and boney bits. the same as when we first started on raw. will this happen every time i introduce a new meat? maybe it was just a one off


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> snoopy is still ignoring his second half of turkey neck
> he also has in his bowl (untouched) veggie mush, yogurt and a little of the same offal as in the hearts, he's been eating the hearts well, even picking them out before the rest of the food, so why ignore this? i wish i knew what went on in his brain...
> dinner will be a lamb spine thingy
> 
> oh, and snoopy threw up twice last night. just a little liquid and boney bits. the same as when we first started on raw. will this happen every time i introduce a new meat? maybe it was just a one off


yes a lot of dogs do throw up when getting new meats espeically bone as they aren't used to it. It's totally normal, just use keep an eye on him like you normally would


----------



## Goldstar

Tripe, chicken scraps and raw egg today.

She also stole a chunk of carrot that I dropped whilst preparing dinner


----------



## catz4m8z

MA
breaky- nothing
tea- chicken thigh meat

Alfie pup
breaky- chicken breast
lunch- chicken breast
tea- half a chicken wing!:thumbup1:
He loved his first bony meal and got stuck in straight away! He may only be 3.5Ibs but he is taking to raw like a pro!!LOL


----------



## sopott

just a quick question: whatever happened to giblets? remember when you used to buy your chicken to roast, and there would be a little plastic baggie inside? does anyone know where i can still buy chicken with giblets? i have a hard enough time getting hold of chicken livers!!

i know it's a bit sideways of the topic, but it would be in the bowl tonight, if i could find it....


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was Bozita..elk.
Dinner is mackeral in tomato sause mashed into yesterdays leftover carrots peas parsnips and swede.


----------



## thedogsmother

Breakfast for H & B was mince, chicken leg
Dinner for H & B was Mince, chicken leg, lamb bones

The ferrets are having chicken necks


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: 200g lamb mince.
PM: Pork ribs.

Sierra AM: Lamb mince.
Afternoon: Pork ribs.
PM: Lamb mince.


----------



## pogo

lamb legs, liver, pork skin, mince pheasant and duck eggs with supps


----------



## sopott

dinner was butcher's bits and frozen offal. see below for a pic of the offal upgrade! 
it took a little smear of peanut butter and then he got the idea. :idea:


----------



## Megan345

Chicken and lamb mince this morning with liver.

Game and lamb mince this evening with a lamb's heart.


----------



## Goldstar

Lamb bone today.


----------



## Goldstar

sopott said:


> just a quick question: whatever happened to giblets? remember when you used to buy your chicken to roast, and there would be a little plastic baggie inside? does anyone know where i can still buy chicken with giblets? i have a hard enough time getting hold of chicken livers!!
> 
> i know it's a bit sideways of the topic, but it would be in the bowl tonight, if i could find it....


Yes I remember  the neck was also in the bag. I haven't seen them in shop bought chickens for years. They still come with a lot of turkeys though. My dad had them in his a Christmas but threw them in the bin rrr:


----------



## Muze

Lamb rib for brekkie, stewing steak for dinner.

And a few scraps from sorting a out some bits and bobs


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman

How do you all know or make sure your dogs are getting all the vitamins and minerals, calcium etc that they need?


----------



## Muze

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> How do you all know or make sure your dogs are getting all the vitamins and minerals, calcium etc that they need?


I can't speak for everyone, but before I began raw feeding, I read books and articles and put together a balanced diet for my dogs, then tweaked it to suit individual requirements.

Could never say 100% that Diz is getting a 'perfect' diet but I can see in her condition and behaviour that she is healthy and fit


----------



## Goldstar

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> How do you all know or make sure your dogs are getting all the vitamins and minerals, calcium etc that they need?


By feeding a varied diet. Balance comes over time.

I don't constantly analyse what I eat day in day out. I eat a varied diet so over time I get everything I need. The same applies for my dog.


----------



## pogo

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> How do you all know or make sure your dogs are getting all the vitamins and minerals, calcium etc that they need?


by feeding a diet that a multiple different proteins, ensuring they get meat, bones and offal, which balances over time


----------



## Izzysmummy

Yesterday was;
AM- beef mince with some mashed banana and a veg cube
PM- chicken carcass and 3 liver cubes! Again Izzy chose to eat the liver first, she must like it! AND there were no problems with poops this morning so the offal intoduction is going well :thumbup1:! Ive noticed her coat is softer now we've started adding liver too and when shes had it she a bit more playful in an evening! Does anyone else see this?

Today; 
AM- lamb mince
PM- chicken wings


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: Chicken mince, an egg and pork skin.
PM: Lamb bones.

Sierra AM: Chicken mince and a sprat.
Afternoon: Duck wing, a sprat and pork skin.
PM: Chicken mince, 2 sprats and an egg.

Gave my kibble fed dog her usual, Wainwrights wet with Eden dry and mixed in an egg and a roll of pork skin. She ate the skin first! Now to persuade my mum and gran to try her on raw again :lol:


----------



## pogo

Izzysmummy said:


> Yesterday was;
> AM- beef mince with some mashed banana and a veg cube
> PM- chicken carcass and 3 liver cubes! Again Izzy chose to eat the liver first, she must like it! AND there were no problems with poops this morning so the offal intoduction is going well :thumbup1:! Ive noticed her coat is softer now we've started adding liver too and when shes had it she a bit more playful in an evening! Does anyone else see this?
> 
> Today;
> AM- lamb mince
> PM- chicken wings


Theres a nice load of vitamin e in liver which is great for their skin and coat


----------



## Goldstar

Lucky is having pig heart today, partially frozen to encourage her to chew instead of gulp.


----------



## Muze

Diz had a bit of guinea fowl for brekkie, went to Sainsbury's at just the right time, loads of half price meat 

Chicken mince for tea


----------



## Amy-manycats

Tripe for today, they ate in the lounge too- Stinky!


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was lamb mince with an egg.
Dinner is chicken mince and some liver.
This afternoon they had chicken wings too.


----------



## patterdalelass

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> How do you all know or make sure your dogs are getting all the vitamins and minerals, calcium etc that they need?


I add some natural supplements.Like garlic and veg powder.
If you give variety then basically they get all they need,wild dogs do very well without any interference from humans giving them extra vits and mins,


----------



## catz4m8z

MA
breaky- nothing
tea- lamb heart, kidney and liver

Alfie
breaky- chicken thigh meat
lunch- lamb mince
tea- lamb heart

I probably should wait abit before giving Alfie more variety but he is taking to it so well! He's had solid poops (and less of them!) and has tucked into everything he's been given. Lots of offal for the MA coz they have been abit bone heavy on their diet lately...and no breakfast coz they are still dieting!!


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was tripe lovely first thing in the morning 
He's now got a chunk of lamb spine


----------



## sallygunes

breakfast was tripe and a spoonful of yoghurt
tea will be chicken leg 

just a quick question my staffy weighs in at 20kg i feed him about 450g a day does this sound about right ?


----------



## Goldstar

sallygunes said:


> breakfast was tripe and a spoonful of yoghurt
> tea will be chicken leg
> 
> just a quick question my staffy weighs in at 20kg i feed him about 450g a day does this sound about right ?


On average people feed between 2-3% of their dogs ideal weight. All dogs are different though so depending on exercise, metabolism etc some dogs have as low as 1% whilst other dogs have upto 4 or 5%.

Is your dog maintaining his ideal weight? If so then he's getting the right amount.

Today Lucky had chicken scraps.


----------



## Muze

Diz had some sprats for brekkie and will be having a last nom on pig's head later


----------



## catz4m8z

MA
breaky- lamb mince
tea- chicken wings/ thigh

Alfie
breaky- lamb mince
lunch- chicken thigh meat
tea- chicken thigh meat

Alfie is looking abit skinny so is now eating way more raw then the older dogs!LOL He's been wormed I think it just takes alot of energy doubling your size in just over a month!


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: Lamb bone that he didn't eat last night!
PM: Lamb mince and lamb scraps.

Sierra AM: Lamb mince.
Afternoon: Lamb bone.
PM: Lamb mince and lamb scraps.

Just realised it was a lamb day today :lol: 

Meg had 2-3 wee bits of diced pork with her breakfast and a wee bit of mince and scraps for added to her dinner  tomorrow she is having a raw day to see how she goes


----------



## Megan345

Game, lamb hearts and liver today. Quite enjoying giving them meat they haven't tried before  Rocky just will not eat kidneys though!


----------



## pogo

sallygunes said:


> breakfast was tripe and a spoonful of yoghurt
> tea will be chicken leg
> 
> just a quick question my staffy weighs in at 20kg i feed him about 450g a day does this sound about right ?


my staff is 23kg and eats 400g so yer sounds about right just lessen the amount if he looks abit podgy etc


----------



## Goldstar

Megan345 said:


> Game, lamb hearts and liver today. Quite enjoying giving them meat they haven't tried before  Rocky just will not eat kidneys though!


Lucky will only eat kidney if its frozen


----------



## patterdalelass

Lamb mince for brekky.
Butchers bones to chomp on
Dinner will be N.I. turkey/tripe mince


----------



## Megan345

Goldstar said:


> Lucky will only eat kidney if its frozen


I'll have to try that. I've tried part cooking and fully cooking. He just looks at me as if I've kicked him when that's all that's left in his bowl


----------



## Goldstar

Megan345 said:


> I'll have to try that. I've tried part cooking and fully cooking. He just looks at me as if I've kicked him when that's all that's left in his bowl


Lucky sometimes gulps her food and as soon as she realised it was kidney she would spit it out, when its frozen she doesn't seems to mind it. Plus I give it to her before any other food that day so she's nice and hungry 

Just noticed you're in Swansea, I live about half hour from you


----------



## Goldstar

Today Lucky is having sprats


----------



## Megan345

Goldstar said:


> Just noticed you're in Swansea, I live about half hour from you


There don't seem to be many of us in Wales!


----------



## Goldstar

Megan345 said:


> There don't seem to be many of us in Wales!


Don't think there are tbh.


----------



## sopott

Megan345 said:


> There don't seem to be many of us in Wales!


 can i count an honorary? i still miss it. lived in swansea before.

yesterday's dinner was veggie mush, which i thickened with a tbsp of oats, and tinned mackerel it went really well.  
this morning was a chicken wing, and offal disc, and a tbsp of cottage cheese. apparently there was something in the middle of the offal that snoopy didn't like: he bit of half and ate it, then just nibbled at the edges to the other half! i took it away from him when the tried to pull it apart with his claws. i did not want offal all over my kitchen frozen or not. 

i went to the butcher today and scored a bag of over 2 kg meat trimmings! so that will be dinner together with some lamb spine.


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: Chicken mince.
PM: Beef ribs.

Sierra AM: Chicken mince.
Afternoon: Pork ribs and chicken mince.
PM: Chicken mince.

Meg AM: Chicken mince and pork cubes.
PM: Lamb bones.

Just going to see how it goes with Meg. Mum doesn't want to do tough love with her so aslong as she's eating it, she's kept on it! If she turns her nose up at it then that's it!


----------



## pogo

tripe, pork bones and eggs today


----------



## catz4m8z

Midget Army
breaky- lamb mince
tea- beef stewing steak

Alfie Pup
breaky- lamb mince
lunch- chicken breast
tea- beef stewing steak


----------



## Muze

Diz finally finished of pigs head this morning - did really well for a few quid!

Got some beef mince for tea


----------



## Nicky10

Whole rabbit for the last 2 days

Today will be chicken breast for breakfast and then some boneless goat for dinner


----------



## toffee44

My OH is having a fit they are eating this inside but I had no mince defrosted

Its a whole turkey back, weighs about 2kg so will be taking it off them in 15min to have again tomo I think.

I dont normally do the towel thing so hopefully they will behave, Teal is in utility room (tiled and wipable tuffies bed which he is eating on), Buster in kitchen and Dylan in hall.

Dylan


















OMG my cupboards, never look at them from that level. Wait until winter is over


----------



## toffee44

^^^^No two dinners out of those!!! Dylan says "its in me bellyz!!"


----------



## sopott

snoopy had really soft poo recently, i think the cause was his veg and fish meal. i have never seen such piles of poo!  
in retrospect i should have probably given him a smaller portion 

the effect of his food seems to only become apparent 2 days later ie fish on tues eve, piles of poo thu eve... so i didn't know to give him bones until today, and we had more soft poo today. 

so dinner tonight was a lamb spine. and some yogurt, which he managed to hang his ears into


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: Chicken mince, offal mince, tripe (half eaten).
PM: Offal mince, chicken leg quarter (leg quarter ignored).

Sierra AM: Chicken mince, offal mince, tripe (half eaten and tripe played with ).
Afternoon: Chicken leg quarter.
PM: Chicken mince, offal mince.


----------



## catz4m8z

MA
breaky- nothing
tea- turkey necks

Alfie
breaky- chicken breast
lunch- chicken breast
tea- turkey neck

Its safe to say that Alf is a fan of turkey necks...took some chewing but he was loving it! He is doing so well on everything that I might try him on a small amount of offal at the weekend (curious to see if he loves that as much as everything else he's tried!).


----------



## sopott

catz4m8z said:


> Its safe to say that Alf is a fan of turkey necks...took some chewing but he was loving it!


and here was me thinking that the turkey necks were too big for snoopy... i think i will defrost another one for tonight. half a turkey neck would be a portion, how do you portion yours up? what tools do you use?


----------



## Muze

Diz had tripe in a Kong, she was not impressed!

Got some guinea fowl for dinner


----------



## sopott

used my poultry shears, trapped my finger in them, but snoopy got his half turkey neck, and a chicken wing for dinner. tomorrow breakfast will be the other half of the turkey neck, a small chicken wing, and some butcher bits.
next time i feed something interesting i will take a pic.

we have been on raw now for about a month, and snoopy will happily eat: chicken, lamb, fish, and (hopefully it stays down) turkey. Next week i will put an effort into the veal necks in my freezer, i think. let's see how it goes.

his coat has gotten much softer and glossier, and best of all the has almost stopped foraging for food!


----------



## catz4m8z

My lot love turkey necks! Thankfully I didnt have to portion them up coz I got a big bag which was in 4-6in sections!

MA
Breaky- lamb mince
tea- chicken wings

Alfie
breaky- lamb mince
lunch- chicken breast
tea- chicken wing


----------



## Megan345

A gurt lump of ox heart each this morning. More of that for tea tonight, as well as some chicken mince, and some lamb liver and kidney. Those ox hearts last forever! My kitchen scales wouldn't even weigh it, they cut out after 3.5kg!


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was N.I.turkey/tripe.
Chook flapper later
Dinner will be nothing,zilch,nowt.


----------



## BumbleFluff

Yesterday blue had a bone, a pheasant leg and a pigeon leg.
Today she had some sprats which she loved! I managed to pick up some pig liver, chicken liver and pigs hearts at morrisons today which i was pleased with! Made my first trip to the fish counter and got some sprats and a dab?? Cheap as chips!!!! The dab was about 47p which is 2 meals and 2 meals worth of sprats for 21p!!


----------



## Muze

Just a meaty chicken carcass for brekkie, got steak for tea.
Should be an egg too but I haven't got any


----------



## sopott

well, there appears to be something wrong with my turkey necks... the first meal of half a turkey neck goes down fine, the second half is being ignored  this is the second turkey neck this has happened with !?!


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> well, there appears to be something wrong with my turkey necks... the first meal of half a turkey neck goes down fine, the second half is being ignored  this is the second turkey neck this has happened with !?!


you have a strange dog!


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: Lamb mince.
PM: Lamb bone, lamb scraps, pork chunk.

Sierra AM: Lamb mince.
Afternoon: Lamb bone, sprats.
PM: Lamb mince and leftover sprats she never ate earlier!


----------



## catz4m8z

sopott said:


> well, there appears to be something wrong with my turkey necks... the first meal of half a turkey neck goes down fine, the second half is being ignored  this is the second turkey neck this has happened with !?!


Mine went through a phase of throwing up bits of turkey neck in my bed! Thankfully they are over that now!LOL

MA
breaky- nothing
tea- lambies!! heart, kidney and liver

Alfie
breaky- chicken breast
lunch- chicken wing
tea- lamb heart and his first offal (a small piece of kidney!).
the kidney was inhaled without even touching the sides I think!


----------



## StuW

Bailey AM: Chicken mince, ox heart, tripe and an egg.








PM: Tripe and ox tail.

Sierra AM: Chicken mince, ox heart, tripe and an egg.








Afternoon: Pork ribs.
PM: Chicken mince and ox tail.


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky, lukullus beef and turkey.
Dinner will be plain chicken mince as someone is a tad loose!!


----------



## Muze

Went to dish up what I thought was Diz's steak last night, only to find it was Ox kidney, no idea how I missed that, snow must have gone to my brain 

Today she had lamp ribs for brekkie and proper steak for tea (I double checked!) 

New fish oil arrived today, given up waiting what I orderd before Xmas, not sure I'm ever going to see it


----------



## Coffee

Haven't posted on this thread for ages, so here's a few of Alfie's recent meals:

Tripe, kidney and liver:









Lamb ribs:









Beef heart:


----------



## sopott

pogo said:


> you have a strange dog!


Don't I know it!


----------



## Doll

Sorry for the blurry pic this is chicken, beef mince and tripe

We found a new supplier of raw which has been really good for the dogs.


----------



## catz4m8z

Today was
breaky- lamb mince
Alfie lunch- chicken breast
tea- beef chunks and raw egg.


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast: Chicken breast
Dinner: Sprats


----------



## BumbleFluff

Tonight was 4 sprats, a bit of liver, veg and an egg


----------



## Megan345

Still trying to get rid of the ox heart...  So they had that for breakfast and tea today, as well as chicken mince, kidney and liver tonight. Maisy finished hers before I'd even walked back into the kitchen after putting Rocky's down, the pig!  And then proceeded to inhale his kidney and liver after he decided he wouldn't eat them. Anyone would think the poor thing was starved!

Going to have to go back to buying choice chunks for him at least, he wouldn't even eat kidney after I chopped it up really small and mixed it in with his chicken mince - he must have sucked each piece and then spat it out!


----------



## StuW

Megan345 said:


> Going to have to go back to buying choice chunks for him at least, he wouldn't even eat kidney after I chopped it up really small and mixed it in with his chicken mince - he must have sucked each piece and then spat it out!


Bailey does this with offal :lol: heard people having success with putting it into an ice cube tray and giving it frozen, so going to try that!


----------



## Megan345

StuW said:


> Bailey does this with offal :lol: heard people having success with putting it into an ice cube tray and giving it frozen, so going to try that!


I considered it, but I'm a bit worried about him choking on a whole frozen kidney. He'd probably decide it was a toy and start chucking it around


----------



## StuW

I just cut up liver and kidney and put it into ice cube trays! Funnily enough the person I seen mention it only had a tray which made love hearts ..... So do I :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother

Henrick and Bella - Brekky - Bit of dehydrated pork rind.
Dinner - Pork bones, mince, chicken necks, Liver

Ferrets - Dinner - couple of quail


----------



## catz4m8z

StuW said:


> Bailey does this with offal :lol: heard people having success with putting it into an ice cube tray and giving it frozen, so going to try that!


That works for me!! I tend to do offal meals with heart, kidney and liver and I have to feed it in courses. So if you dont eat your frozen liver cube then you dont get your kidney....and if you dont eat your kidnay then you dont get your heart!!
Im a strict mum!LOL:lol:


----------



## StuW

catz4m8z said:


> That works for me!! I tend to do offal meals with heart, kidney and liver and I have to feed it in courses. So if you dont eat your frozen liver cube then you dont get your kidney....and if you dont eat your kidnay then you dont get your heart!!
> Im a strict mum!LOL:lol:


I'm too soft on the pooches  that will have to change as the dogs aren't eating at the proper time :lol:


----------



## sallygunes

today Winston had tripe for breakfast and a large piece of oxtail for his tea


----------



## sharloid

Kindra - Chicken leg, chicken mince, carrot 
Broder - Turkey meat, bone, egg


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was as yesterday.Dinner will be lamb mince and Liver


----------



## Muze

Diz had a, surprising large, guinea fowl wing for brekkie.

Gave her a big chunk of beef heart for tea, the bloody juice is great for mixing supplements in 

There's me carefully squeezing fish oil out of a capsule when she just knocks over the container and eats two off the floor


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- lamb mince
Alfie lunch- half a chicken wing
Tea- turkey necks

I always think their meals are abit 'samey' TBH. Once I empty the freezer out Im going to try a different company and see if I cant get them more variety.


----------



## Goldstar

Haven't posted here for a few days so I'll update 

Sunday was chicken scraps and meaty lamb bone (neck I think)

Yesterday was pig heart and small piece of lamb liver

Today was duck drumstick


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast: Most of a huge  turkey wing
Dinner: Just some tripe


----------



## toffee44

Turkey necks.
Prob their last ones for a while, as have given up with Landywoods.


----------



## SLB

Not in a bowl.


----------



## sallygunes

winston had tripe mince with a raw egg for breakfast and some some oxtail and a small chunk of beef ribs for tea which he eat very slowly lol" i think he was savouring them"


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was lamb mince left over from last night.Also a chicken wing.
Dinner will be turkey mince with an egg.


----------



## CaliDog

Cali's first raw meal was
AM- chicken mince with veg blend


----------



## Megan345

CaliDog said:


> Cali's first raw meal was
> AM- chicken mince with veg blend


Did she like it?


----------



## CaliDog

Megan345 said:


> Did she like it?


Loved it! as i was putting it in her bowl she was jumping up at me trying to get the bowl something she never does, as first she was kind of unsure and was licking the edges and then she dived straight in an chased the bowl around the kitchen licking the bowl to with an inch of its life  am going to tackle chicken wings tomorrow night


----------



## Megan345

CaliDog said:


> Loved it! as i was putting it in her bowl she was jumping up at me trying to get the bowl something she never does, as first she was kind of unsure and was licking the edges and then she dived straight in an chased the bowl around the kitchen licking the bowl to with an inch of its life  am going to tackle chicken wings tomorrow night


Fantastic! If she's anything like Maisy, she'll end up finishing her meal in 5 seconds flat


----------



## sallygunes

winston had tripe for breakfast and will be havin chicken leg for tea


----------



## Muze

Diz had a chicken carcass for brekkie.

Probably going to have heart again, with a bit of chicken liver tonight


----------



## Coffee

Venison necks for tonight's dinner...


----------



## sharloid

Coffee said:


> Venison necks for tonight's dinner...


They look good. Didn't realise venison is so dark!


----------



## sharloid

Sprats, salmon, mince, chicken back/neck


----------



## Goldstar

Today was part of a chicken back


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was Lukullus rabbit and venison
Dinner will be fish supper left over from Saturday dinner.


----------



## Goldstar

Another chew on her pork shank today


----------



## StuW

Bailey skipped breakfast, think ill put him on 1 feed a day from now on!
PM: Pork ribs, chicken mince, offal.

Sierra AM: Chicken mince.
Afternoon: Duck wing.
PM: Chicken mince and offal.

Both had Keepers Mix and DE.


----------



## Muze

Diz had beef mince and lung for brekkie and chicken carcass for dinner.

Got some fish from Morrisons too so she had a few scraps 

Oh and she got a half a baked potato because I dropped it


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was lamb bones
Dinner some boneless pork


----------



## sopott

Breakfast was butcher's bits and a chicken wing.
Dinner was a lamb spine. 
In between he got lots of popcorn cause he loves it and we have smsll children visiting who wanted to feed him. Before they met snoopy they were scared of dogs!


----------



## sallygunes

Winston had his favorite breakfast of tripe again this morning. And tea was some lamb stewing chops which were cheap from the butchers


----------



## sopott

Breakfast is lamb mince which is actually 60% lamb and the rest chicken with leftover sweetcorn that the kids picked out of dinner and yogurt. Since snoopy is not used to kids he's currently having a nap in preference to breakfast. He is soo good with the kids! They want to play with him all the time. The kids find it funny that he gives them "yucky kisses"


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was chicken/tripe.
bones to chew on all day
Dinner will be rabbit with some liver


----------



## Goldstar

Today is beef heart


----------



## ballybee

Breakfast here was chicken portions(was sent them in my asda shop and they're digusting) for the boys, Tummel had 2 thighs and a drumstick, dan had 4 thighs(there was only 1 drumstick in the bag).

Tonight they'll be back to kibble


----------



## StuW

Bailey has a lambs leg, heart, liver, kidney and lamb mince. He'll eat everything apart from the leg I bet :lol: if the heart and offal is hidden in the mince :lol:

Sierra AM: Lamb mince.
Afternoon: Lamb bones and breast.
PM: Lamb mince again.


----------



## Muze

Diz had a chicken quarter for brekkie and some salmon trimmings for dinner.

Second time in a row I've been to Morrisons to find someone's beaten me to the cheap meat  Stop spreading the word people


----------



## Megan345

Oily fish and tripe mince and a lamb's heart for tea. Fed them some sort of mince this morning - no idea what it was, I was so tired!

Does anyone else find blood gets everywhere?! On the counters, down the cupboards, it's all over the washing machine door too. Hope nobody comes visiting, they'd leave pretty sharpish!


----------



## catz4m8z

Megan345 said:


> Does anyone else find blood gets everywhere?! On the counters, down the cupboards, it's all over the washing machine door too. Hope nobody comes visiting, they'd leave pretty sharpish!


Never had a problem..and the dogs usually run off with dinner and eat it on a dog bed or their sofa! Although the bottom draw of my fridge can get abit skanky!!

Midget Army rations for today...
Breaky- lamb mince
Alfie lunch- chicken breast
Tea- lamb kidney, lamb heart.

treat- some sort of dried sinewy/tendony thing. (I have a whole cupboard full of animal parts and I cant remember what half of them are!LOL)


----------



## Megan345

catz4m8z said:


> Never had a problem..and the dogs usually run off with dinner and eat it on a dog bed or their sofa! Although the bottom draw of my fridge can get abit skanky!!


Perhaps I'm just clumsy, then


----------



## Izzysmummy

AM- chicken mince with 2 cubes of liver
PM- veal neck, heart mince and an egg


----------



## Muze

I like to think I keep my ktichen pretty clean but I still find the blood smears in odd places.
I was shocked when I took the cover of Diz's bed, the white cushion itself looked like someone had been killed on it


----------



## tiatortilla

this thread is fab, just been getting some ideas for going to the butchers tomorrow 
i'll contribute properly at some point when i'm less tired!


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was lamb mince..meant to give them an egg but i forgot.
Dinner will be something fishy,with the egg!


----------



## sopott

Dinner was sardines with cottage cheese; breakfast was 2 chicken wings a nd yoghurt. There were a couple of old chicken nuggets from the kids. Poor dog is so tired he t didn't hear the postman just now...


----------



## Muze

Diz has had some pork ribs for brekkie.

It's beef mince and kidney for dinner


----------



## tiatortilla

tia's just had chicken thighs and an egg today (eggs slow her down a bit because she tries to lick it all up first lol) because that was all i had ready.
but now i have in the freezer a huge pork shoulder and some pork ribs and chops, some more chicken thighs, lots of chicken wings, some (free!) chicken carcasses and lamb chops and other bits that i've forgotten what exactly, so some more exciting meals ahead! the butcher is saving me some pigs trotters next week too 
will try to remember this thread!


----------



## pogo

some recent meals over the last month for the boys

beef spleen, duck wings, salmon scraps and egg









ox heart, bones and egg









tripe, lamb bones and egg









whole fish, pork heart and egg


----------



## sharloid

Do you guys defrost the food? Is there any reason it should be given defrosted rather than frozen?


----------



## Muze

I defrost every day meals, just get it out of the freezer the night before.

Sometimes I give recreational bones frozen, pig's trotter/head, beef ribs because it makes it last. 

It's not advisabe to give frozen food to tiny dogs, so I've read as they can get very cold very quickly.
I've read a few accounts from people whose dogs do not tolerate frozen meat very well, but IME this seems to be the exception rather than the rule


----------



## StuW

Bailey: Lamb bone, chicken mince and tripe.

Sierra AM: Chicken mince.
Afternoon: Chicken mince. (Quick feed before she went to sleep after our 2hr walk!)
PM: Lamb bone and tripe.


----------



## Megan345

Tried giving Maisy a frozen pig trotter tonight - she wouldn't touch it. So Rocky ate half of his, when OH took it off him to finish tomorrow, he ran off and stole Maisy's


----------



## pogo

sharloid said:


> Do you guys defrost the food? Is there any reason it should be given defrosted rather than frozen?


Normally defrost their food but its fine to give always frozen too


----------



## Nicky10

Today will be lamb heart for breakfast and a couple of chicken thighs for dinner.

Yesterday was chicken breast and a lamb bone


----------



## Muze

Diz had chicken drumsticks for brekkie, don't normally buy these tbh but parent's have decided to quit raw with the oldest poorly dog (vet convinced them Hills is the only option  ) - still I've got plenty of freebies coming my way 

Dinner is tripe stuffed Kongs, I'm determined to get some decorating done so these keep her snout out of the paint 

Must get some more pics up soon (all this time on PF eats credit so I never have any left to upload pics  )


----------



## StuW

Bailey and Meg had a wee treat of an egg and half a tin of sardines.

Bailey will have tripe mince, chicken mince, heart, offal and a massive bit of ox tail!

Sierra AM: Chicken mince and tripe mince.
Afternoon: Chicken leg quarter.
PM: Chicken mince and tripe mince.


----------



## Goldstar

Meaty lamb bone for Lucky today


----------



## sallygunes

Winston had tripe mince and liver for breakfast and as we have pancakes on Sundays  he had his own with maple syrup which he loves but only gets occasionally  and for tea he is having a chicken leg


----------



## tiatortilla

tia had another chicken thigh this morning and her first bit of lamb for dinner. went down very well, of course!


----------



## Nicky10

Whole guinea fowl today and probably tomorrow as well.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken/tripe mince
Had marrow bones to chew on
Dinner is Natural Instincts working beef.


----------



## Muze

Another chicken leg for Diz today and turkey mince and egg for tea.


----------



## sallygunes

tripe again for Winston's breakfast  he has it nearly everyday as it seems to be the only thing he eats in the morning lol . Tea will be neck of lamb and some liver


----------



## pogo

trotter, pork tongue and minced pheasant


----------



## tiatortilla

chicken carcass for breakfast and another bit of lamb for dinner. she ate her food without me holding it for her or cutting it up for the first time today, she chewed the chicken carcass properly which was a nice surprise but the lamb went down whole and had to be regurgitated and re-chewed lol!


----------



## StuW

Bailey: Lamb mince, heart, offal, duck wings. (ate half so he'll get the other half tomorrow  )

Sierra AM: Lamb mince.
Afternoon: Sprats.
PM: Lamb bone and mince.


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was N.I. beef.
Dinner will be chicken mince and ox liver.


----------



## Muze

Diz had some pheasant portions for brekkie.

And *shock horror* she had some Applaws kibble for tea with goat's yoghurt and an egg, just because she enjoys it and has been very good today


----------



## Goldstar

Today was beef liver and chicken scraps


----------



## babycham2002

Just because it amuses me to have 8 bowls :lol:
Tripe and heart for 5 of the littleuns
Chicken carcass and two duck necks for Willow

Lukullus and Kibble for two of the fosters


----------



## Nicky10

Pork ribs for breakfast
Tripe for dinner


----------



## CaliDog

cali has had tripe mince today...it stinks....yack!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken mince
Dinner will be N.I.beef.


----------



## AlexJC

Iv'e just recently bourght Doggie Solutions Chicken & Rice Dog food and so far so good!


----------



## StuW

Bailey will have tripe mince and some pork ribs.

Sierra AM: Tripe mince and pork rib.
Afternoon: Chicken leg quarter.
PM: Tripe mince.


----------



## kate_7590

Mine had Best beef mince for their breakfast.... Veal neck chunks out for their dinner


----------



## DobermannZoe

Question! 

What does your shopping list consist of on raw? 

Do you buy much pre packaged? More wings and legs with bones entire? And supplements?

Im going back to raw since i am so fed up with the state of zeus' s coat and stool from dry.
rrr: I have forgotten how much I need to buy, quantity of everything to last for the month.... I have an outside freezer I purposely bought for zeus' s food


----------



## pogo

DobermannZoe said:


> Question!
> 
> What does your shopping list consist of on raw?
> 
> Do you buy much pre packaged? More wings and legs with bones entire? And supplements?
> 
> Im going back to raw since i am so fed up with the state of zeus' s coat and stool from dry.
> rrr: I have forgotten how much I need to buy, quantity of everything to last for the month.... I have an outside freezer I purposely bought for zeus' s food


my shopping list is massive 

i buy in bulk from durham animal feeds and spend about £80 a time and thats ALOT of food, fills 2 and half freezers

No i don't buy much mince at all, more whole meats and bones, i do buy the whole cows legs and let them eat everything bar the large leg bone inside


----------



## DobermannZoe

pogo said:


> my shopping list is massive
> 
> i buy in bulk from durham animal feeds and spend about £80 a time and thats ALOT of food, fills 2 and half freezers
> 
> No i don't buy much mince at all, more whole meats and bones, i do buy the whole cows legs and let them eat everything bar the large leg bone inside


Do you find it cheaper buying the entire meat and bone, I no I used to buy more mince and add bone meal then other days it was things like chicken carcass/whole fish...


----------



## pogo

DobermannZoe said:


> Do you find it cheaper buying the entire meat and bone, I no I used to buy more mince and add bone meal then other days it was things like chicken carcass/whole fish...


i don't find much difference i buy the 4kg bags of tripe, pork tongue, beef spleen etc

I try to give a huge variety of foods, but i do add foods from butchers and other places to keep costs down


----------



## Gemmaa

Danny is finally losing weight, but has the vets in a few months, so the smalled, meanest dinner for him, one small cube of beef.
Same for Pip with a tiny bit of game mince.
Liver, mince, beef and pork rind for Freddie and Bradley.


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- lamb mince
Alfie lunch- half a chicken wing
Tea- beef chunks, lamb kidney and piggy liver!

It was Alf's first try of liver and he loved it! No upset tummy either..that boy has the constitution of a concrete elephant!LOL


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was fishy/veg left over from Saturday.
Dinner will be N.I. beef with cooked veg.
Forgot to add yesterday, they had chicken wings as well.


----------



## Goldstar

DobermannZoe said:


> Question!
> 
> What does your shopping list consist of on raw?
> 
> Do you buy much pre packaged? More wings and legs with bones entire? And supplements?
> 
> Im going back to raw since i am so fed up with the state of zeus' s coat and stool from dry.
> rrr: I have forgotten how much I need to buy, quantity of everything to last for the month.... I have an outside freezer I purposely bought for zeus' s food


I get all Lucky's food from Morrisons instore butchers every 2 weeks usually and that mainly consists of

Beef heart
Lamb heart
Pork heart
Beef or lamb liver
Whole fish
Chicken wings or drumsticks (unless I buy whole chickens for us then she has the carcass/backs)
Pork ribs sometimes
Beef kidney
Pork rind
Lamb bones

Plus anything worth getting in the reduced section such as duck. I go to [email protected] for tripe as I cant get it anywhere else except online. It costs me about £6 each fortnight on average but if I buy everything on the list it stretches to just over 3 weeks for about £8. Lucky only gets 120g - 140g per day. 
Before Christmas I got 5 weeks worth of food for £11 from Morrisons, I picked up lots of bargains. 
That saves me a lot of money 

Yesterday was part of a chicken back

Today will be whole lamb heart.


----------



## StuW

Goldstar said:


> I get all Lucky's food from Morrisons instore butchers every 2 weeks usually and that mainly consists of
> 
> Beef heart
> Lamb heart
> Pork heart
> Beef or lamb liver
> Whole fish
> Chicken wings or drumsticks (unless I buy whole chickens for us then she has the carcass/backs)
> Pork ribs sometimes
> Beef kidney
> Pork rind
> Lamb bones
> 
> Plus anything worth getting in the reduced section such as duck. I go to [email protected] for tripe as I cant get it anywhere else except online. It costs me about £6 each fortnight on average but if I buy everything on the list it stretches to just over 3 weeks for about £8. *Lucky only gets 120g - 140g per day. *
> Before Christmas I got 5 weeks worth of food for £11 from Morrisons, I picked up lots of bargains.
> That saves me a lot of money
> 
> Yesterday was part of a chicken back
> 
> Today will be whole lamb heart.


I think I have the wrong breed :lol: my 20 week old SBT eats more than that for breakfast  :lol:


----------



## kate_7590

They had lamb and liver today...probably chicken carcass for dinner tonight


----------



## Goldstar

StuW said:


> I think I have the wrong breed :lol: my 20 week old SBT eats more than that for breakfast  :lol:


 Lucky's meals always look tiny but she puts weight on so easily. 1 chicken drumstick is enough for a whole day for Lucky


----------



## Lexiedhb

DobermannZoe said:


> Question!
> 
> What does your shopping list consist of on raw?
> 
> Do you buy much pre packaged? More wings and legs with bones entire? And supplements?
> 
> Im going back to raw since i am so fed up with the state of zeus' s coat and stool from dry.
> rrr: I have forgotten how much I need to buy, quantity of everything to last for the month.... I have an outside freezer I purposely bought for zeus' s food


Dex has minces- but they are pretty chunky minces LOL- it is convenient (my supplier does not do whole tripe etc). He also has an array of necks, carcass, RMB, lamb breast, trotters, fish, eggs, anything in the reduced section.......

Find a supplier that delivers to you and see what they do and go from there. You wanna feed 2-3% of his ideal weight....... so a 30kg dog needs between 600-900g per day.

He generally gets one mince meal and one "boney" meal a day........ so menus look like this
tripe am, trotter PM
minced offal AM, wings/necks PM
minced beef AM, sprats PM
tripe AM, bunny bits PM
Tripe AM, ribs PM

etc etc


----------



## StuW

Goldstar said:


> Lucky's meals always look tiny but she puts weight on so easily. 1 chicken drumstick is enough for a whole day for Lucky


Sierra would probably get a drumstick and some mince for 1 meal :lol: then 100g of mince or so for another meal and a 5inch meaty lamb bone :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky

This is Breakfast;








Brody's is Left and Chula's is Right.

Brody's bowl is-1 1/4 cups of Earth born kibble, 1 tablespoon of plain yogurt, 1 fish oil capsule, 1 Metronidazole (he recently picked up a bacteria-prescribed by vet) & 2 tablespoons of homemade dog food (contains chicken gizzards, mixed vegetables, black beans & 1/4 tea spoon of Bone meal, Lecithin granules, Brewers yeast, Kelp & Flax all mixed into a stew pot, cooked then put into containers, frozen except one container which is put in the fridge-then when that runs out take one from the freezer, leave to defrost etc)

Chula's bowl is-1 1/2 cups of Earthborn kibble, 1 tablespoon of plain yogurt, 1 fish oil capsule, 1 Glucosamine capsule & 2 tablespoons of homemade food.

As you can imagine they both love their food

Dinner is basically the same except no yogurt and no fish oil capsule for brody.

The meat used to be mostly raw just slightly warmed but our apartment is too warm (the whole building is) even without heating on that when defrosting the homemade food, bacteria was forming and Brody got a bacteria infection. We cook the meat throughly now.

I'll grab some photos tonight of them eating dinner because I forgot to grab it for breakfast


----------



## CaliDog

cali is having green tripe mince again tonight but OH is dishing it out as it stinks!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Muze

Ooh same for Diz this evening, tripe mince, lovely stuff 

Had a pheasant portion for brekkie.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was last of fish dinner plus cooked veg.
Dinner will be lamb with ox heart.


----------



## sopott

snoopy had a chicken drumstick for the first time this morning. stupid dog, he loves chicken wings, i figured he would just chomp down. no such luck: it had to be carried around (shown the house?), carefully licked clean and then FINALLY! eaten. 

yesterday's dinner was a lamb spine -he loves those, but will only eat them dry. you know when you defrost them they're kind of slimey. so i have to leave them at room temp for 36 hours after the freezer. defrost today for tomorrows dinner  the dog is nuts.

i finally figured out that he will eat chicken livers chopped and mixed with lamb/chicken mince, caked together with yogurt, stuffed into bones, hooves, kongs, and frozen. that's an easy meal!


----------



## catz4m8z

my lot had;

Breaky- lamb mince 
Alfie lunch- tinned mackerel
Tea- chicken wings


----------



## tiatortilla

keep forgetting about this thread!
tia had chicken carcass for breakfast and some pork shoulder with an egg for dinner


----------



## Sarahferret

I was given four whole rabbits yesterday. I was very brave and gutted the and hacked them into bits (in my bath lol).
Breakfast this morning was beef chunk as I'd already defrosted it.
Dinner was frozen rabbit head (to keep her busy for a while). She loved it  
the rabbits were huge, one is enough for five generous meals! So rabbit will be on the menu a lot for a while.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Minced Beef, ox liver, left over mashed potato and salmon oil for breakfast
Snack of dehydrated sprats when I got home from work
Stinky green tripe chunks for tea


----------



## sopott

Breakfast was a chicken drumstick with yogurt and and the skin of the salmon oh and I had for dinner yesterday. Lunch was veggie mush with oats. Dinner will be whatever looks nice when my raw delivery shows up. 
Next week we're introducing duck. I have some wings showing up....


----------



## sopott

Dinner was his first ever chicken foot. It went down soooooo well. He really likes crunchy food. I also gave him a not very meaty lamb bone. He's chewing now. I love delivery day!


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was meaty lamb spine chunk

Today was part of a chicken back

I've got a small beef bone and a whole lamb kidney out for tomorrow.


----------



## toryb

My two had raw tea tonight and both had the same~

Lamb/veg mince and turkey neck chunks


----------



## StuW

Bailey had a beef rib, ox tail, chunk of turkey, chunk of pork shank.









Sierra had a beef rib and sprats.









Meg (usually kibble fed) had pork rib, chunk of turkey, chunk of pork shank and a sprat


----------



## toryb

Breakfast~ lamb and veg mix with turkey necks again
Supper will be rabbit mince and lambs heart!


----------



## sopott

Dinner was his first duck wing. He loved it. He also had duck skin and veggies from our roast. Breakfast was a chicken drumstick tblsp yoghurt and a half cup of lamb mince.

We now have chicken, duck and lamb regular with liver, beef, turkey and pork occasionally. Just bought some tripe to introduce next week. I feel I am getting the hang of this raw feeding.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb mince
alfie lunch- chicken breast
tea- tinned mackerel (plain and tomato!) with raw egg.

yesterday was the same except tea was liver, kidney and heart.



and this has to be the longest ever thread that hasnt been turned into a sticky!


----------



## Nicky10

Ox heart this morning
Venison ribs for dinner


----------



## heartagram

breakfast -
venison&fish ziwipeak and DE.

dinner-
other half of slice of yesterdays rabbit with kidney attached
2 wing tips


onom!


----------



## StuW

Bailey had tripe mince, choice chunks mince and pork ribs.

Sierra had the same but a little bit smaller portion lol!

Both had Keepers Mix aswell.


----------



## Gemmaa

Tripe and lamb for breakfast.
Dinner was chicken hearts for the little guys, and a lambs heart and pig kidney for Bradley.


----------



## Goldstar

Today was a duck thigh and half of a banana that I dropped


----------



## pogo

catz4m8z said:


> breaky- lamb mince
> alfie lunch- chicken breast
> tea- tinned mackerel (plain and tomato!) with raw egg.
> 
> yesterday was the same except tea was liver, kidney and heart.
> 
> and this has to be the longest ever thread that hasnt been turned into a sticky!


yer it got asked to be stickied but just never was!


----------



## thedogsmother

pogo said:


> yer it got asked to be stickied but just never was!


It is now :arf:


----------



## pogo

thedogsmother said:


> It is now :arf:


 thank you :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z

Hurrah!!:thumbup:
no more scouring the threads so I can have a nosy at what the other raw doggies are getting!!


----------



## sopott

yeah for the sticky!!

breakfast was a chicken drumstick and some yogurt, luck was a duck wing and and pork rib plus some kibble he stole from a visiting dog... 

dinner is a meaty lamb bone, that is being ignored. he moved it off the feeding mat and is now curled up on it asleep.


----------



## tiatortilla

a pork bone for breakfast and chicken breast with an egg for lunch 
quick question that's not worth a thread of it's own - i have some lamb heart for her, would you give a whole one the first time or ease her into it a bit more?


----------



## pogo

tiatortilla said:


> a pork bone for breakfast and chicken breast with an egg for lunch
> quick question that's not worth a thread of it's own - i have some lamb heart for her, would you give a whole one the first time or ease her into it a bit more?


if she hasn't had heart before i'd give it whole with something boney that's what i did


----------



## Goldstar

Lamb off cuts and small lamb bone today. She left the middle part of the bone so I scraped all the marrow out for her


----------



## tiatortilla

pogo said:


> if she hasn't had heart before i'd give it whole with something boney that's what i did


great, thankyou! i'm quite excited about those, they look quite gross hehe.
i'll do tomorrow's now while i remember too lol 
she's having some turkey leg meat and a lamb chop.


----------



## ObedienceDogTrainingNow

My Jet is on a bit of a diet after a quick trip to the vet for his shots last week...  - lots of bones and raw food coming his way...


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken/tripe
Dinner will be beef mince with egg.


----------



## sopott

Today is a soft day, so breakfast was butchers bits with cottage cheese a bit of veg. Dinner wil be lamb mince and liver with veg.


----------



## Izzysmummy

This morning was tripe with 3 cubes of liver and a portion of veg
Tonight will be veal neck and some chunked heart.


----------



## Goldstar

Stinky tripe today


----------



## kate_7590

When was this made a sticky?? About time!! 

Mine are having pork today with chicken livers and a veal neck for dinner tonight


----------



## Rawisbest

Very meaty lamb ribs (free from butcher) for breakfast and tripe/game mince for tea.

Claire :smilewinkgrin:

I'm uploading a "meat" file to photobucket which I'll make public- just adding everything from folder so some photos will be more relevant than others but some may be of interest to people, especially the whole prey ones and the plate showing the rabbit organs etc I noticed that the lamb ribs Jimmy just ate are in one of the photos as well.
http://smg.beta.photobucket.com/user/clairemorgan/library/Meat?


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was tripe mince with cooked veg.
Dinner will be beef mince with cooked veg
They also have meaty bones today.


----------



## StuW

Yesterday Bailey had tripe mince, offal and pork ribs.
Sierra had the same!

Today Bailey has a massive bit of oxtail, lamb breast and lamb bone.
Sierra has had half a sea bass  and will have lamb breast and a bone later


----------



## Goldstar

Today will be beef heart 

I've decided to feed her weekly amount of offal in one meal, so from now on Sunday's are offal days and she will get about 50g of liver (beef, lamb or chicken) and 50g of kidney (beef or lamb).

I usually feed it in small amounts throughout the week but giving the whole weekly amount in one meal seems a better idea for us.


----------



## sopott

breakfast this morning was a chicken wing made up to the required weight by lamb mince. ( i think i have been underfeeding :blush2

dinner is some veal ribs. his first taste of veal, since he turned his nose up at the veal neck. i thought i'd try the ribs since they are crunchier and it seems to have worked.


----------



## tiatortilla

chicken wings for breakfast and some really meaty pork ribs for lunch


----------



## Nicky10

Yesterday:
Breakfast: Salmon scraps
Dinner: Chicken thighs

Today:
Breakfast: Some pork shoulder
Dinner: Bits and pieces from cutting up a big order


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was beef mince
Dinner will be oily fish with cooked broccolli and carrots


----------



## Megan345

They had tripe for the first time last night! I fed it half frozen because the delivery didn't come until the afternoon. Gosh, it stinks... and the windy smells afterwards, ugh! :thumbdown: They loved it, though!


----------



## StuW

Sierra had a duck wing, bit of lamb breast and still to get a pork rib!

Bailey will have turkey leg meat, heart and a lamb bone.


----------



## sopott

snoopy's breakfast was a duck wing, some lamb mince and yogurt. :drool:
dinner was a piece of lamb spine with ribs. 

i love this raw feeding. it took him an hour to eat dinner! no more inhaling food! 

tomorrow is a fish day, i will try to post pics


----------



## Poochface

I see you've been feeding raw food, alot of people are talking about Raw food, do you think it is healthier than wet food? Been using Hills, buying from vet, but interested to know what you all think
Thanks


----------



## tiatortilla

sopott said:


> i love this raw feeding. it took him an hour to eat dinner! no more inhaling food!


it took my girl 40 minutes to eat a pork bone the other day, i was amazed! she still inhales the food without bone though, she's a piglet.
tia had turkey leg meat and a lamb chop today.


----------



## Nicky10

Poochface said:


> I see you've been feeding raw food, alot of people are talking about Raw food, do you think it is healthier than wet food? Been using Hills, buying from vet, but interested to know what you all think
> Thanks


I think it is and certainly better than Hills. Take a look at the ingredients list it's mostly corn, very little meat in it. Dogs are carnivores they need meat. Any wet food with a named meat as the first ingredient and no corn would be good but I think raw is the best.


----------



## tiatortilla

Poochface said:


> I see you've been feeding raw food, alot of people are talking about Raw food, do you think it is healthier than wet food? Been using Hills, buying from vet, but interested to know what you all think
> Thanks


i've only started recently and i think it's up to you to decide but i personally think raw feeding is better.
even if you don't want to feed raw, i don't think hills is a good food. you could look at the wet, dry and raw feeding stickies here for a starting point?


----------



## Goldstar

The last bit of pork shank today, finally its gone so I can go buy another


----------



## sopott

i changed snoopy to raw because he is one of those dogs who just inhales food. i tried puzzle feeders, soaking food, wet food mixed with dry, nothing worked. i figure that can't be healthy...
then i met up with a friend hadn't seen in a long time and her gsd. the dog looked amazing soft shiny coat, lots of energy. so i asked her what she fed and she told me all about raw. i did some more research and switched snoopy just before christmas. 

having lots of bones means he has to chew his food and lots of variety means he scavenges less. i think it meets some need i didn't know he had, whether it's nutritional or psychological, i don't know. 

if you do thing of raw feeding, do lots of research. it is a commitment in terms of space and time, although i do find it cheaper.


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was lukullus rabbit and venison.
Chicken wings later.


----------



## StuW

Sierra had a lamb neck ring this morning, beef off a rib just now and a turkey leg bone with meat for a wee workout tonight 

Bailey has a lump of pork shank, weighs about 1-1.2kg :lol:


----------



## Goldstar

Offal day today so half a lamb kidney and chunk of ox liver










@StuW 1kg is what Lucky gets in a whole week


----------



## Megan345

They had offal, beef chunks and a bit of mince yesterday.

They'll have some pheasant tonight to balance the last couple of bone light days out, with a little bit of tripe.


----------



## tiatortilla

pork shoulder for breakfast and for dinner she had turkey leg again, but with a bit of bone today.
eta - i have another question and i know someone on here will know the answer! my boyfriend bought a reduced pork shank home.. can tia have the bone or is it too big?


----------



## sopott

i forgot to take fishy pics from breakfast -my bad :blush2:
dinner is veal ribs again, so far lying forgotten on the feeding mat in favour of a good nap...

it's been raining and sleeting all day so we are all having a lazy sunday


----------



## pogo

tiatortilla said:


> pork shoulder for breakfast and for dinner she had turkey leg again, but with a bit of bone today.
> eta - i have another question and i know someone on here will know the answer! my boyfriend bought a reduced pork shank home.. can tia have the bone or is it too big?


my two easily eat them so just keep an eye on how she manages it


----------



## sallygunes

breakfast for Winston was pork offcuts and dinner will be a chicken leg and a bit of liver


----------



## tiatortilla

pogo said:


> my two easily eat them so just keep an eye on how she manages it


i think she'll probably be alright, i gave her a different bit of pig leg bone (i think..) by accident before and she was fine  thanks!


----------



## sharloid

Mine had ribs for the first time today (they were expensive so as a treat!)


----------



## sopott

gorgeous pics - that looks yummy


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was lukullus again
Dinner will be beef and heart.
Meaty bones as well today


----------



## Goldstar

Today was part of a very meaty, juicy chicken back


----------



## sallygunes

dinner was pork today


----------



## pogo

half a sheeps head each today


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was some boneless chicken chunks
Dinner was some pork heart

He had a couple of rabbit ears as snacks.


----------



## Goldstar

Lamb off cuts and small meaty lamb bone today


----------



## tiatortilla

tia had pork belly and chicken wings today.
and i'll do tomorrow's while i remember seeing as i just got it out of the freezer! tomorrow she's having some pork shoulder, and a lamb heart with a small pork bone.


----------



## patterdalelass

Yesterday was beef and heart for brekky,dinner was N.I. beef.
Today brekky was N.I.beef and a chicken wing each,dinner will be lukullus rabbit/venison topped up with N.I. beef.


----------



## sopott

Last night's dinner was chicken carcass and tonight will be the same. Breakfast was a duck wing and lamb mince. 

In between we're having kongs filled with offal. Frozen.

Today he has to go for his boosters so there might not be any breakfast tomorrow if he's under the weather.


----------



## sallygunes

tripe for breakfast 
cooked liver for lunch (he won't eat it raw)
chicken leg for tea


----------



## blossom21

His lordship turned his nose up at the lovely fresh kidneys raw,Mummy had to gently simmer them first, then he gobbled them up.


----------



## Phoenix85

This morning Buster had lambs tripe and a chunk of lamb bone offcut, and for dinner he had the same but less tripe and a bigger chunk of meaty lamb bone.

Enzo had a chicken thigh for breakfast, and lamb's tripe and chicken thigh for dinner.

We are running low on meaty bones now as I am waiting on a rabbit delivery this weekend.

Cats have had to have chicken mince and sprats lol. Hopefully we'll be getting venison mince and 500g of chicken hearts tomorrow. And I might see what bones I can get from the Butcher's in town for the dogs, hopefully if I buy some oxtail the butcher will give me a bag of bones for free.
If not they'll all have to have mince for a few day til the rabbits come.


----------



## pogo

again some recent meals

yesterday was octopus, salmon, kidney, chicken necks and frozen spleen + egg









today
minced pheasant, lamb leg and frozen tilapia









eco beef, chicken feet, sprats and lamb bones


----------



## Phoenix85

Wow!!

What's tilapia and where do you get it?

I've not tried mine with Octopus.

My cats get sprats, but the dogs don't like them lol.


----------



## sopott

wow, those meals look great. i especially like the chicken feet, they look really healthy. where did you get them?


----------



## Goldstar

Pork off cuts and bit of rind today

Some tasty looking meals there Pogo


----------



## pogo

Phoenix85 said:


> Wow!!
> 
> What's tilapia and where do you get it?
> 
> I've not tried mine with Octopus.
> 
> My cats get sprats, but the dogs don't like them lol.


tilapia is the frozen red fish  i get it at morrissons i only get it when it's reduced these were 50p each


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> wow, those meals look great. i especially like the chicken feet, they look really healthy. where did you get them?


these are the MVM chicken feet, i get them from the little shop that sells there food in sheffield


----------



## Nicky10

Yesterday he got a turkey leg for breakfast and tripe for dinner.

For Valentine's day he'll be having ox heart for breakfast and chicken breast for dinner.


----------



## sharloid

Lamb leg for breakfast. Except Broder keeps just carrying it round trying to take it into the garden. Why does he do this with legs instead of just eating them?

Kindra loves hers









Edit - Broder's having a half hearted attempt...


----------



## sopott

Just got back from the butcher's. I am considering divorcing my oh in his favour. Is it wrong to marry for meat? 

I got 10 portion dog food for a donation to the charity bin. I always make sure to give generously because snoopy loves butcher food better than anything else. So I make sure to give what I would pay for 2kg of chunky meat. And I buy my meat there which I guess makes it worth his while.

Anyway snoopy just had butchers bits: some chicken, pig skin and a meaty pork rib.
Dinner will be a lamb chop.


----------



## tiatortilla

aw lots of pictures today! i just took a couple to put on here too, here's tia with her dinner, a pig trotter.
she had a chicken breast for breakfast too.


----------



## Rawisbest

Tomorrow's breakfast so not strictly today!

Green tripe and beef heart (defrosted chunks) 
For tea some kind of RMB haven't decided yet...


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was mix of tripe and left over lukullus.plus chicken wings/necks. 
Dinner will be minced turkey with an egg.
Marrow bones today too


----------



## catsandcanines

Sadie had 2 poached eggs with tinned sardines for breakfast

Tonight she has prize choice beef with ox liver plus a touch of keepers mix powder.

I've just purchased some spirulina powder and she will be having that instead from Tuesday when it finally arrives: Spirulina from Organic Burst® | Superfood Supplements


----------



## Rawisbest

I need to do my bowl the night before because when I feed in the morning it's too much of a rush taking photo and uploading- so in the bowl tomorrow!!

Beef chunks (tongue)









Beef chunks (tongue)









Chicken quarter from Aldi


----------



## Gemmaa

May have already posted this one, buuuuut, lamb mince, beef chunks, pork rind and lambs liver for Bradley, same for Fred, skimpy diet portion for Danny, and tiny Pip sized portion.









Hare shoulder and chicken hearts for Brad, chicken hearts for the smalls.









Today is beef chunks...or horse .


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was chicken off cuts, today was 2 sardines.

Got some mackerals today on offer from Morrisons fishmongers. They are 135g each so one is perfect for a days worth of food


----------



## tiatortilla

pig bone for breakfast and a turkey leg bone and a lamb's heart for dinner. spoiled today!


----------



## Sarahferret

Whole lamb heart for breakfast, veal neck for dinner.

I'm defrosting a rabbit now, which will get chopped in four and fed over the weekend.


----------



## pogo

tripe chunk and pork bones today


----------



## Nicky10

Yesterday and today will just be whole rabbit minus fur he won't eat them with fur


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was minced turkey with ox liver.
Dinner will be mackeral in tomato sauce with possibly cooked broccoli.


----------



## tiatortilla

breakfast was turkey leg meat and dinner is some pork meat and an egg


----------



## Rawisbest

Beef heart for breakfast and a chicken back for tea 

Click on photo to enlarge.


----------



## Goldstar

Lump of beef heart today

Also a few dried duck treats when we did a bit of training on the beach


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was chicken/liver mince,also poultry neck.


----------



## Goldstar

Sunday is offal day here so small lump of ox liver and half of a lambs kidney. She had half a chicken wing too to bulk it out a bit.


----------



## tiatortilla

turkey leg (meat and bone) for breakfast and a lamb's heart and half a chicken carcass for tea


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- white fish
tea- more white fish!!

we did try pheasant for the first time and I have to say it got the thumbs down. Adam didnt eat his, Heidi ate hers (slowly whilst pulling faces!!) and Hannah took one look and practically ran away! The only one who seemed to enjoy it was Alfie pup...who ate his, and Adams, and some white fish later on! (he only weighs 4Ibs, I dont know where he puts it all!!LOL).


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was fish/broccoli from Saturday dinner.
Dinner will be beef/heart mince.
Marrow bones too today.


----------



## sopott

today is a soft day so breakfast is some veg, daf choice chunks, lamb mince, and cottage cheese. 
dinner will be a lamb chop -it has a little bone, but if you can't bend the rules what's the point?


----------



## tiatortilla

breakfast was pork with a little bit of ox kidney and dinner was what i thought was lamb when i got it out the freezer last night but i think it might also have been pork lol!
she's had some eggshells as a snack too because me and the boyfriend had eggs for lunch


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- raw eggs and tinned mackerel
tea- rabbit ribs.

only Alfie and Heidi ate their bunny........so guess what Adam and Hannah are getting for breaky tomorrow!


----------



## heartagram

breakfast - chicken tips and ziwipeak
dinner - tripe ( & ignored!)

he has become so fussy with raw unless its chicken or rabbit


----------



## thedogsmother

Henrick is having some kind or boney thing, some mince and some heart
Bella is having some mince (chicken and beef) and a chopped pigs heart.


----------



## sopott

heartagram said:


> breakfast - chicken tips and ziwipeak
> dinner - tripe ( & ignored!)
> 
> he has become so fussy with raw unless its chicken or rabbit


i have the same problem but it's chicken or lamb...

since going on raw he has gone from a walking dustbin to a fussy eater :confused1:


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> i have the same problem but it's chicken or lamb...
> 
> since going on raw he has gone from a walking dustbin to a fussy eater :confused1:


it's normally the other way round fussy eaters go to dustbins!


----------



## heartagram

sopott said:


> i have the same problem but it's chicken or lamb...
> 
> since going on raw he has gone from a walking dustbin to a fussy eater :confused1:


yep  our dogs are obviously weirdos.
The infamous green tripe that everyone speaks so highly about was totally ignored by mine lol, shall see if he eats it for breakfast


----------



## sopott

heartagram said:


> yep  our dogs are obviously weirdos.
> The infamous green tripe that everyone speaks so highly about was totally ignored by mine lol, shall see if he eats it for breakfast


i bought my first lot of tripe as a chicken/tripe mince. it is getting introduced this week... we'll see


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was mackeral/broccoli and lukullus.
Dinner will be chicken/tripe plus chicken thighs.


----------



## sopott

breakfast was a chicken wing, dinner a duck wing, and now he is chewing on some veal ribs. :thumbsup:
tomorrow is a fish day so some veg and a tin on sardines. 

tomorrow my new juicer should also show up, so there will be more veg from then on as i am hoping to give snoopy some of the pulp to bulk out his food.


----------



## Megan345

Well, I had to buy Prize Choice chicken mince from PAH yesterday since my butcher was closed, so they had that, Maisy had a tripe chunk and Rocky had a beef chunk too.

Anyone know if Prize Choice mince includes bone? It said 100% meat and bone may be present on the packet, so I'm thinking not. Other than that, I guess I'll find out when I go out into the garden tomorrow


----------



## thedogsmother

Megan345 said:


> Well, I had to buy Prize Choice chicken mince from PAH yesterday since my butcher was closed, so they had that, Maisy had a tripe chunk and Rocky had a beef chunk too.
> 
> Anyone know if Prize Choice mince includes bone? It said 100% meat and bone may be present on the packet, so I'm thinking not. Other than that, I guess I'll find out when I go out into the garden tomorrow


I give it to the ferrets sometimes, I pull the mince apart for them when I do and there is often (if not always) bits of bone in there.


----------



## Megan345

thedogsmother said:


> I give it to the ferrets sometimes, I pull the mince apart for them when I do and there is often (if not always) bits of bone in there.


Thanks, at least they'll get a bit then, I'll have to get an order in


----------



## kate_7590

mine had beef mince today for breakfast and a venison bone for supper


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was chicken/tripe mince and left over lukullus.
Dinner will be chicken/liver.


----------



## Megan345

I forgot... Also in Rocky's 'bowl' yesterday was a whole packet of Jaffa Cakes that he cleverly got hold of by hooking forward the box they were sitting on. He managed to open the cardboard box very neatly, but lost all self control when it got to the plastic one inside... :frown2: 

There was also an untouched loaf of bread sitting in his bed, I'd rather he'd have had that! Lots of lovely parcels waiting for me when I got up this morning  OH very kindly cleared it up :thumbup1: Lesson learned, he's too clever and we'll just have to keep all food inside locked cupboards!


----------



## Rawisbest

Rabbit all the way today!


----------



## sopott

Megan345 said:


> I forgot... Also in Rocky's 'bowl' yesterday was a whole packet of Jaffa Cakes that he cleverly got hold of by hooking forward the box they were sitting on. He managed to open the cardboard box very neatly, but lost all self control when it got to the plastic one inside... :frown2:
> 
> There was also an untouched loaf of bread sitting in his bed, I'd rather he'd have had that! Lots of lovely parcels waiting for me when I got up this morning  OH very kindly cleared it up :thumbup1: Lesson learned, he's too clever and we'll just have to keep all food inside locked cupboards!


I'm so glad I'm not the only one this kind of thing happens to...


----------



## Goldstar

Chicken drumstick and bit of live yoghurt yesterday 

Pork heart today


----------



## Megan345

sopott said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one this kind of thing happens to...


Definitely not! He also had a whole box of Thorntons that someone posted to me at Christmas without my knowledge - we've got a door between the lounge and the letterbox now, since he decided that that must mean every single letter and catalogue contains something tasty, and seems to think he needs to rip them completely apart just to make sure!


----------



## pogo

Today pork bones, chicken neck, salmon scraps and an egg









little meal yesterday
beef bone, sprats, frozen stuffed hoof (made my mum  ) and egg









MVM minced game, bone, lamb tongue and egg


----------



## sopott

Breakfast was tinned mackerel with veg and a tablespoon of oats to thicken it. 
Dinner was butchers bits.  
No veg since my juicer still hasn't shown up


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was rest of yesterdays chicken/liver,made up with wainwrights salmon/potato
Dinner will be beef mince
Also have chicken thigh today.


----------



## Rawisbest

No photos as this week has all been very similar, either rabbit or chicken every day!! I am expecting a delivery of meat for the family from Farmer's Choice middle of March and you can get free stock bones- limited to x amount per customer so I basically ticked everything I could get but now panicking about space!! Trying to use up as much big whole pieces as I can to make room for these bones- they never pack as well as minces or chunks.

Will take photos and make a new thread when I get it all- beef spines, lamb ribs, pork neck, chicken carcasses- all free when you spend £45 on meat!

The meat is free range and more expensive than supermarket but it's really nice and worth it for the freebies.


----------



## catz4m8z

I had to give up rabbit in the end. They refused it for 3 meals in a row and they are too little to not feed for longer then that. I ended up giving it to Alfie (the puppy shaped dustbin!).

so back to their normal diet I suppose! *sigh*
yesterday-
breaky- lamb mince
tea- turkey necks

today-
breaky- lamb mince
tea- lamb heart, lamb kidney, pork liver.


----------



## thedogsmother

todays menus are
Henrick - turkey leg
Bella - chicken necks, heart
Ferrets - turkey leg meat


----------



## Megan345

They both got a gnaw on a marrow bone and some frozen beef and tripe chunks today. Having to get a bit more creative with their food since that butcher is still closed and I can't get an order in for another week!


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was beef mince
Marrow bones
Dinner will be Ox kidney and an egg.


----------



## sopott

The juicer finally showed up yesterday evening. So today's breakfast was a chicken wing and a scoop of pulped veg. 
Dinner was some chicken backs and now he has a hoof filled with tuna and veg - frozen - to chew


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was minced rabbit
Dinner will be white fish with peas.


----------



## sopott

I think snoopy had a bad duck wing for breakfast: he took one bite and ignored it. About 5 min later he threw it up and wasn't even interested in eating it again! I took the rest of the wing away and gave him some lamb spine instead. He enjoyed it and hasn't thrown up again. 
Dinner was his first taste of tripe: I got some of the natural instinct chicken and tripe because I know he likes chicken. I left it partially frozen so it would be crunchy 
He has eaten at least half of it and it's still early. I'll leave it out a while to see if he'll go back to it. 
I think I would be a lot more inclined to buy the ni minces if they were available as freeflow. Now he has to eat tripe for 5 days. I will refreeze some of it in kongs, , though


----------



## pogo

today was pork neck/spine and minced pheasant 









yesterday
mutton feet, eco beef and kidneys









trotter, beef spleen and kidney


----------



## Megan345

Poor Rocky's had a horrible stomach for the last couple of days, a result of him realising he can reach the bread, biscuits and butter, and obviously of me not putting them away properly 

They've both got frozen chicken mince in Kongs tonight (half an hour so far  ) with another chew on a marrow bone afterwards.


----------



## Goldstar

Haven't updated for a few days so:

Thursday was duck drumstick 

Yesterday was a chunk of meaty lamb spine

Today was chicken scraps and a bit of pork heart

Tomorrow is offal day so piece of beef liver and half a lambs kidney


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was tripe.
Marrow bones to chew
Lamb for dinner


----------



## sopott

Breakfast was ni chicken and tripe mince with some of yesterdays leftover veg and an eggshell. The tripe seems to be yummy this way. 
Dinner will be butchers bits. I have no idea what it is but it looks like beef.


----------



## catz4m8z

yesterday.
breaky- lamb mince
tea- tinned mackerel and raw egg

today.
breaky-lamb mince
tea- turkey necks.

( we've had a couple of upset tums today, so Im hoping that the bony turkey necks will firm things up!).


----------



## Goldstar

Chicken thigh today for Lucky

Tomorrow will be beef heart


----------



## pogo

yesterday was the oldest stinkiest lamb head ever :|


















just started and already all over his face


----------



## sopott

Hi guys. How do you train your dog to eat on the feeding mat? I put the food on the mat and say 'mat'. Then every time he takes it off the mat I take it away from him say no and place it back on the mat saying mat. When he eats on the mat I praise him: good boy, good mat!

Am I doing this right? My oh really objects to having a meaty bone dropped on his foot. Since he's blind he can't even see it coming -it's a nasty surprise! 

Progress! -In one day!


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast: Pork heart
Dinner: Chicken leg.


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> Hi guys. How do you train your dog to eat on the feeding mat? I put the food on the mat and say 'mat'. Then every time he takes it off the mat I take it away from him say no and place it back on the mat saying mat. When he eats on the mat I praise him: good boy, good mat!
> 
> Am I doing this right? My oh really objects to having a meaty bone dropped on his foot. Since he's blind he can't even see it coming -it's a nasty surprise!
> 
> Progress! -In one day!


I don't bother with the towels for 99% of their meals they are free to eat where they want. I only do for things like the lambs head as the stink, but i just put it on the towel and to begin with if they took it off i took it off them and put it back on the towel they picked it up really quickly.


----------



## sopott

today is a soft day -no bones.
so breakfast was butchers bits (looks like some pork rind and bits of sliced beef)
with veg and daf choice chunks - about 200gr meat and a tblsp each veg and offal

i just made dinner -annoyed by the price of ni mince which appears to be the only way snoopy will eat liver i tried this:
500gr prize choice lamb and chicken mince
250gr pulped fruit and veg
250gr pigs liver (i chopped it still frozen and managed to get tiny bits without a lots of hassle and blood! )

let's see if he'll eat it!


----------



## Goldstar

A whole juicy mackeral today, head and guts included.

I'm making chicken curry tonight so she'll probably get the raw skin off the chicken too as a evening snack


----------



## sopott

Just got home from the butchers: to carrier bags of loot! Apparently lots of people don't like the boney cuts for their dogs. 
So for the next while snoopy will be eating butchers bits 
I scored enough for about 10 days. There will be 2 soft days and 2 fish days so 2 weeks of food. There is pork rind and ribs., beef slivers, chicken bits, and lamb bits and ribs.


----------



## Izzysmummy

Izzy had chicken mince this morning and tonight it'll be a lambs heart with some veg and maybe a banana because a girl at work ordered far too many in her online shop so has given me a load!


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb mince
tea- rabbit spine

(finally got everyone enjoying the taste of bunny!:thumbup: Although I had to cut Adams up for him as he couldnt manage to chew it....just hope he doesnt throw up any big bones in my bed tonight as he usually does with tricky stuff!).


----------



## pogo

duck wings, spleen, sprats, pigs skin









chicken wings, tripe & game mince, sprats









today a fully frozen meal
pork tongue chunk, chicken foot, beef bone









and the boys now


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was part of a chicken back

Ox heart and pig skin today


----------



## Goldstar

2 small meaty beef bones and beef off cuts today


----------



## sopott

It's a fish day! So breakfast was a tin of sardines and some veg. 
Dinner was a boiled potato mashed up with some veg and the oil from the sardines, and some butchers bits. 
Already defrosted tomorrow's brekkie: a small chicken wing and some pork rind and a small bone. I will add a spoonful of yogurt.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- lamb mince
tea- rabbit back.

(still having to cut Adams up for him but at least they are all eating it now!).


----------



## tiatortilla

Oops haven't done this for ages!
Breakfast was pork shoulder and dinner was a turkey leg bone with chicken liver


----------



## sopott

Today is a soft day so breakfast was the mix I wrote about somewhere above. And a spoon of yogurt.
Dinner was something that was sold me as meaty pork rib but turned out to be pork with a bit of cartilage at one end.
Tomorrow's breakfast will be a proper pork rib and a chicken wing. 
Tomorrow's dinner will be butchers bits and a spoon of veg pulp.


----------



## Goldstar

Sunday was offal day so lump of ox liver.

Yesterday was part of a chicken carcass.

Today is tripe


----------



## catz4m8z

yesterday
breaky- lamb heart and kidney
tea- turkey necks

today
breaky- tinned mackerel
tea- rabbit (meaty chunks and all the tasty inside bits!)


----------



## Amy-manycats

Its delivery day! Had to clear out remaining bits

Odds and sod, a bit of lamb spine, unidentified mince (probably chicken) small piece of tripe, some heart and a kidney each.


----------



## ballybee

OH shot a deer today, so venison all round as it's massive!!!

They all got some liver and meaty scraps, Dan had ribs, Tummel had spine, Deeks had a shoulder blade and a rib, i now have 3 happy dogs, tomrro? Same again but minus the liver


----------



## tiatortilla

Turkey leg meat with pig kidney for breakfast and chicken wings for dinner


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was beef heart, today was a third of a chicken back and I've got a very meaty lamb bone out for tomorrow


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was turkey and liver
Dinner will be rabbit


----------



## tiatortilla

Lamb heart for breakfast and a pork bone for dinner with an egg for a treat after her walk.


----------



## sharloid

Just a couple of recent meals here:



















Here's tonight's:




























... Broder looks like he's enjoying his a little too much


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was morwe rabbit
Dinner will be fish with veg.
Marrow bones today too.


----------



## Goldstar

Pork heart for Lucky today


----------



## pogo

today was venison neck, pork tongue chunk, sprats and a lamb tongue









beef shin, beef spleen, chicken hearts and chicken wings









lamb leg, beef heart and eco beef


----------



## tiatortilla

turkey meat with lamb liver for breakfast and a pig trotter for dinner


----------



## Goldstar

Offal day today so half of a lambs kidney and chunk of ox liver plus a few chicken scraps to bulk it out.


----------



## sopott

hi guys. 
haven't posted any pics i a while. everything is kind of settling into a routine: some poultry wing/carcass for breakfast, butchers bits or a big meaty bone for dinner, fish once a week, offal twice a week....
yesterday's dinner was butchers bits, and a ladle of veg soup i had been making for us. cooled down, of course...

anyway here is today's brekkie: 2 chicken backs, a dollop of yogurt and a scoop of veg.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was lukullus with dollop of yogurt
Dinner will be beef/liver mince with some veg


----------



## patterdalelass

Turkey for brekky,rabbit for dinner.


----------



## Goldstar

Meaty lamb bone yesterday and ox heart today


----------



## sopott

tonight's dinner is a lamb's shoulder blade, i think. it's more cartilage than bone, and looks very yummy to me, but not to snoopy apparently 

tomorrow's breakfast is butcher's bits, might be lamb, as well, and leftover sweet potato wedges from our dinner. 

tomorrow's dinner will include a ladle of the previously mentioned vegetable stew. i might defrost another turkey neck and see if he'll eat it...


----------



## 5headh

Havent posted for a while; here is todays dinner;










Bella (top bowl) chicken drumstick, tripe scraps and chicken skin.
Woody (left bowl) chicken drumstick, tripe scraps, small amount of chicken scraps - his on a diet.
Alfred (right bowl) egg, tripe and chicken skin,


----------



## Megan345

Well, Rocky had half a box of Ready Brek and most of a box of Ricicles  Every time I think something is out of his reach, he proves me wrong!

He'll have some pheasant mince tonight (not much) and Maisy can have a beef chunk and lamb mince.


----------



## sopott

Megan345 said:


> Well, Rocky had half a box of Ready Brek and most of a box of Ricicles  Every time I think something is out of his reach, he proves me wrong!


snoopy had a coconut macaroon... he also pulled a box of fennel tea of the side, but i managed to get to it before he did any damage. -fennel tea?!? 

he had some turkey neck for dinner


----------



## SLB

We had Turkey Necks tonight 










Pen isn't getting any breakfast as I was too lazy to cut it up so over fed her. It was as big as her leg!

Louie with his - forgot to turn the photo.









And Finally, Jack - he starts raw full time tonight.


----------



## sopott

snoopy still doesn't eat the thick part of the turkey neck... but i never tried feeding it whole 

today is a soft day, so soft mix and a scoop of yesterday's ratatouille for break fast, will defrost some butchers bits for dinner... must get my act together...


----------



## Goldstar

Duck thigh yesterday and piece of boneless lamb breast today


----------



## sopott

Goldstar said:


> Duck thigh yesterday and piece of boneless lamb breast today


you ever think the dogs might be eating better than us? i'm off to have a sandwich for dinner... 

tomorrow is a fish day, so tinned mackerel, a scoop of veg with some oats to thicken it, and a tbsp of cottage cheese. dinner will be butcher's bits again, as i am waiting on a delivery. 

actually i have been waiting on e-mail confirmation of my order i placed saturday. today i sent a followup e-mail, if i haven't heard by tomorrow i will ring him. 

if no joy, then i thought i would try MVM, as i have read great things about them. and one of my day care dogs' mum said she would share the delivery with me since freezer space is an issue...


----------



## tiatortilla

I'll do a few, it's been a while again 

Wednesday was a lamb bone with pig kidney for breakfast and then plaice for dinner.
Today was pork belly with lamb liver for breakfast and a chicken leg for dinner.
And tomorrow breakfast is lamb heart and dinner will be some lamb spine


----------



## pogo

today was veal ribs, and venison scraps with an egg










nom nom thanks mum!


----------



## toffee44

Veal ribs this morning 
And some venison and something mince

Then mackerel and yoghurt mixed with panacur wormer.


----------



## sopott

snoopy LOVES veal ribs! 

my delivery is coming tuesday, lots of new ribs... 

tonight was lamb spine, the rest of which will be tomorrow's dinner. seems someone is more interested in sleeping than eating. 

tomorrow's breakfast will be butcher's bits, but will be served at lunchtime. in the morning we go beagle walking -all the local beagle owners meet to walk together. lots of romping around, so breakfast at about 11 am. sounds about right for a saturday :blush:


----------



## patterdalelass

Last night was mackeral in tom sauce.

Brekky today was chicken/liver.

1/4 chicken leg later today.


----------



## pogo

today we had something new

a deer foot each! beef shin, pheasant mince and duck/chicken egg









yesterday
chicken wings, beef spleen, and lamb tongue


----------



## toffee44

She didn't feed us I swears it!!!!!!!!! Love Dylan aka LED lights dog


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was offal day so she had her weekly portion of lamb liver plus a few chicken scraps to make it up to 140g.

Today is meaty lamb bone. Tomorrow she's having ox heart


----------



## toffee44

Ribs and tripe must buy some offal in this week


----------



## catz4m8z

wow, Im frequently amazed in this thread by how 'waste not want not' some dogs are!!LOL


yesterday-
breaky- lamb mince
tea- oxtail

today-
breaky- tinned pilchards
tea- chicken wings


----------



## barnabybrian

Hi All,

Can you recommend raw food or prescription diet?

Have heard various pros and cons for both, would appreciate your opinions

Many thanks
Brian


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was N.I. turkey/tripe
Dinner will be the same.


----------



## sopott

Delivery day! 

Tonight dinner is a chicken wing.
Breakfast will be a duck wing

Tomorrow dinner will be daf chicken and liver mixed with choice chunks.

There's also chicken necks, veal ribs, lamb mince, and chicken carcasses. Not to mention all the stuff still left in the freezer mostly butchers bits and lamb spine.


----------



## toffee44

Veal necks x2 

Game mince and chunked heart. 

Turkey neck and chicken mince Tomo with some liver.


----------



## pogo

proper mixed meal 

Dinosaur feet, lamb tongue, beef spleen, sprats and duck egg 










grrrr








nom nom


----------



## sopott

they're very small dinosaurs... 

i'm preparing to smash a coconut for snoopy... he got frustrated with the whole one. he keeps bringing it to me saying "mummy, fix it" -he does the same when the treat ball is empty. he's not daft


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> they're very small dinosaurs...
> 
> i'm preparing to smash a coconut for snoopy... he got frustrated with the whole one. he keeps bringing it to me saying "mummy, fix it" -he does the same when the treat ball is empty. he's not daft


they were only babies


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was rabbit with a dollop of yogurt.
Dinner will be beef with some heart or was it kidney..ill find out when its defrosted a bit.Either way its one or the other


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was chicken giblets 
Dinner is a whole egg and a chicken leg


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was beef
Dinner will be chicken/liver with an egg.


----------



## AlexJC

Was browsing and found a fab deal at Doggie Solutions! 20% Off Fish4Dogs Food! Needless to say I bought the superior adult and my collie loves it


----------



## HandsomeHound

I've recently started Dottie on some raw food. The first time she licked the chicken thigh, dragged it out of the bowl, dropped it on the floor and looked at me as if to say "what am I supposed to do with this". Now she's merrily chewing her way through the skin and bones with no problem at all. I've also bought frozen minced lamb, chicken, turkey, beef, tripe, chunked hearts, liver, and she loves it, she tries to lick the metal off the bowl


----------



## sharloid

Breakfast was lamb neck/rib and a chicken foot:










Broder's not eating properly though. 

Tea was lamb mince, pork mince, offal cubes and breakfast left overs with salmon oil and keepers mix:










Broder only ate the mince.


----------



## Goldstar

Saturday she had a whole mackeral.

Sunday was offal day so lump of lambs liver.

Today is a piece of chicken back


----------



## pogo

Squirrel and beef mince today


----------



## sopott

That's a WHOLE squirrel!!! 
*freaking out*

i hate the one that buries nuts in my garden, but i don't want to see it in snoopy's bowl! :frown2:


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> That's a WHOLE squirrel!!!
> *freaking out*
> 
> i hate the one that buries nuts in my garden, but i don't want to see it in snoopy's bowl! :frown2:


yep whole squirrel 

nom nom got some more in the freezer


----------



## peterscot423

Today i served my dog two leg piece of chickens and some milk.


----------



## CheddarS

peterscot423 said:


> Today i served my dog two leg piece of chickens and some milk.


Goats milk??
Why??


----------



## sharloid

pogo said:


> Squirrel and beef mince today


I'm jealous! I just can't bring myself to buy any more.


----------



## pogo

sharloid said:


> I'm jealous! I just can't bring myself to buy any more.


These were completely fine! Maybe you had a dodgy one?


----------



## sharloid

Here's breakfast. It started off as just turkey leg meat but I added some extras (salmon oil, keepers mix, parsley and some banana).



















Kindra wolfed hers down in a few minutes but Broder only had a little nibble and has left it. 

Psst, the turkey legs are usually £4 for around 1.5-2kg in Morrisons but they're on offer for £3 at the moment. It's quite cheap considering how meaty they are.


----------



## tiatortilla

^love the turkey legs from morrisons, they do about 8 meals for Tia usually so they're very useful!

Tia had turkey leg meat for breakfast today actually.
For dinner she had some lamb liver, some colley (?! no idea how you spell that, it's fish anyway) and some pork meat.. a mixture of cut-off bits!


----------



## toffee44

Last few days been 

Chicken mince

Whole tripe and turkey neck

Lamb tripe and ribs just now; although Dylan had road killed pheasant at the horse today (car infront hit opposite yard) and only just remembered so he has done very well today don't think he gets the self regulating thing!!

Just got turkey neck and venison out tomo


----------



## Goldstar

Lucky had part of a chicken back yesterday and is having ox heart today.

I'm trying to use up my "old" stuff before I buy new so at the moment all I have in is chicken, ox heart a beef bone and liver (about 7 days worth of food I think).

I'm planning on going in [email protected] on the way home from uni tonight for some tripe though, just to spice it up a bit 
Can't wait until I can go out and stock up again.

On my list for next week I have

More tripe
Liver
Kidney
Pork heart
Ox heart
Bones
Fish
Pork shank 

She will get the backs and carcasses from our chickens again this month rather than buying wings.


----------



## Gemmaa

Kidneys for breakfast, with veg and pork rind for Bradford. I'm thinking heart and egg for dinner .









Think I might have to do a top order now that you can get duck wings!  They'd better not sell out :sosp:.


----------



## patterdalelass

Breeky was tripe and egg.Dinner will be minced bunny.


----------



## tiatortilla

Tia had lamb heart for breakfast and lamb spine with ox liver for dinner


----------



## Debz65

Ok new to all this....do you give your dogs raw meat.....
Ok to give it if they've never had it before, how would you introduce it? Sorry if I sound dumb...


----------



## pogo

Debz65 said:


> Ok new to all this....do you give your dogs raw meat.....
> Ok to give it if they've never had it before, how would you introduce it? Sorry if I sound dumb...


Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats for a guide


----------



## Nicky10

Debz65 said:


> Ok new to all this....do you give your dogs raw meat.....
> Ok to give it if they've never had it before, how would you introduce it? Sorry if I sound dumb...


It's pretty simple really you feed about 80% meat, 10% bone, 5% liver and 5% secreting organ, mostly kidney here but you can feed pancreas, thymus, brains etc. Feed 2-3% of their body weight daily and adjust as needed. I would start by getting a few whole chickens, cut them up into appropriate sized portions and feed through them. Then introduce other things slowly.

He had pork liver and kidney this morning and some lamb ribs for dinner.

Just getting a whole skinned rabbit out for tomorrow.


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was chicken/tripe
Dinner will be mackeral in tomato sauce


----------



## Sarahferret

Kipper for breakfast, beef ribs for dinner. She can't manage the bones, but they are so meaty and it takes her a good 45 mins to eat. Thank you Morrisons!


----------



## StuW

Sierra had half a chicken carcass for breakfast and will have a chunk of pork tongue for dinner. 

Bailey will have a beef chunk ( hes not eaten since Thursday night  )


----------



## sopott

life has gotten in the way of my posting!!

my family came to visit for 5 days, and have been giving snoopy lots of treats -doggy treats, but still. he is looking decidedly pudgy! :blush2:

so i am being very strict now, and if he doesn't eat his food he doesn't get anything else, not even a chewy. 

breakfast was 2 chicken necks from my recent order, but he only ate 1. so dinner was the other chicken neck, with an egg, and a spoonful of cottage cheese. (that's only about half his daily allowance, but so what?) :001_tt2:

tomorrow's breakfast will be butcher's bits, and a spoonful of yogurt. anything he doesn't eat is his dinner, if necessary i can add some weight with cottage cheese or mince. 

this will set the pattern for the next little while -there are more chicken necks, chicken wings, duck wings... add in fish days and soft days, that should be enough variety for a while. of course if he starts to eat properly again, and gets hungry, there's also veal bones, and lamb bones, and some chicken and tripe mince.

btw, a quick question. the secreting organs -is it ok to use daf choice chunks? every 5 days his soft day meals are half chicken mince, one quarter liver and one quarter choice chunks. surely that's enough organ meat...


----------



## Sarahferret

Ivy had the Easter bunny for breakfast!

We are going to my parents for dinner and they will probably give her steak!


----------



## sopott

snoopy ate his breakfast at lunch time, after much whining and pawing at the treat cupboard.  

dinner was a chicken wing with a scoop of veg and a scoop of cottage cheese. he ate the chicken wing. tomorrow's breakfast will be veg and cottage cheese and fish... 

he only had 4 fish skin treats today during our walk, as training treats. if i can't keep my own waistline, at least i can keep his...


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was wainrights wet,lamb
Dinner will be chicken mince with boiled egg and a dollop of yogurt.


----------



## StuW

Sierra had half a chicken carcass for breakfast and will have a bit of chicken carcass that had broke off and a bit of beef and tripe.

Bailey will have a beef chunk, tripe chunk and a lamb bone.


----------



## sopott

today we had veg and cottage cheese and tinned sardine for breakfast. the bowl was so clean, i don't think it will need washing up ever again! 

dinner was 2 chicken necks. i offered it to him while i cooked dinner. he pottered around a bit, waiting to see if anything else was likely to be forthcoming, and when i thoroughly ignored him, he finally ate.


----------



## sopott

still being fussy... 

yesterday's soft/offal day turned into a fast day. 

this morning was a chicken wing and a scoop of veg with leftover yogurt. it went, but not as fast as it used to. there were some bits of veg left in the bowl. he also sneaked a mouthful of dry food (bakers ) as i took leftovers away from visiting dog :mad5:

tonight will be 2 chicken necks again, this is still below the 2% mark, but as long as he is refusing food, i'm not upping it -maybe he wants the diet... 

for tomorrow i'm defrosting some daf chicken and tripe mince, to which i will add some veg. for dinner tomorrow a piece of oxtail.


----------



## peterscot423

Today! i have served some legs pieces of chicken in the lunch and milk in dinner.:001_rolleyes:


----------



## GingerRogers

Little bit of oxtail for brekky, who knew that would take so long to get through, she is sparko now, we are having the large bits for tea, never tried it before but found it reduced along with pig cheeks when I was rummaging through the supermarket shelf for dog food  both of which are supposed to be delicious, we will see


----------



## Lexiedhb

Currently looking after the big ginger one soooooooooo

Beef mince and a bone the size of his head....... more for recreation than nutrition although there was a fair amount of marrow....


----------



## catz4m8z

yesterday
breaky- tinned pilchards
tea- chicken drumsticks

today
breaky- beef mince and raw egg
tea- oxtail meat

snacks included pizzlesticks, dried chicken stomachs and dried beef trachea.
nom....


----------



## tiatortilla

Today breakfast was a bit of pork shoulder and dinner was beef mince with an egg.
Tomorrow she's having pig heart with ox kidney for breakfast and lamb spine for dinner.


----------



## toffee44

Yesterday they had plaice, never again they vomited it back up and had diarrhoea this morning. (Was plaice)

Tonight is just chicken mince


----------



## Lexiedhb

Minced tripe this morning with an egg
Beef mince and a beef rib (immense amount of meat on them for pennies- thank you Mr morrison) for tea.


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was chicken/liver mince
Dinner will be oily fish


----------



## sopott

Yesterday I went to London Borough Market and bought 4 chicken carcasses for a pound each. This seems a lot until I weighed them and found each about 600 gr! That's 3 meals for snoopy there is so much meat on them. And I got some lamb bones for free. So that's a week of snoopy food for 4 pounds. I have frozen most of it to vary the diet. 

Anyway snoopy is still being fussy. Yesterday he ate fine. Today he hasn't touched breakfast even though it is the nice chicken....


----------



## Lexiedhb

Fish for breakfast
More giganta beef ribs for tea!


----------



## loopyforlabs

Inspired by this thread and after lots of trawling the net/research, I decided to begin raw feeding. Dogs are adapting well to it and seem to really enjoy their food. So, what's the problem? Me. I keep doubting myself and whether it's the right choice. I obviously read stuff to do with bones puncturing bowels and such and I admit part of me feels on edge when they are eating (had ribs for tea last night for first time). Does/has anyone else experienced doubts and fears? Will this eventually go away? I would hate myself if I ever inadvertently caused my dogs harm or made a poor choice for them and I think this is what's worrying me. Am I doing enough to meet their nutritional needs etc are other worries I have. Some reassurance would be nice


----------



## Lexiedhb

Loopyforlab - Have you read all the stuff about how kibble can cause impactions/bloat? How some of it is full of cereal/ chemical nasties? feeding dogs is a minefield if you go looking for problems !! Dogs are designed to eat meat and bone- fact. You know what you are giving them- they love it!!

Breakfast - tripe and chicken mince
Tea- some sort of carcass- lamb I think!!!


----------



## loopyforlabs

Lexiedhb said:


> Loopyforlab - Have you read all the stuff about how kibble can cause impactions/bloat? How some of it is full of cereal/ chemical nasties? feeding dogs is a minefield if you go looking for problems !! Dogs are designed to eat meat and bone- fact. You know what you are giving them- they love it!


Yes I have read up on this too. I do think I've made the right choice, I'm just a worrier. How often do people generally give egg. So far I have given them one every day for the past few days (too much, too little?). Also give roughly 50g mixed veg with dinner.


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was chicken with dollop of yog,
Dinner will be tripe
I give eggs once or twice a week.


----------



## Lexiedhb

I give an egg every so often- I wouldnt give one every day -but then thats just me. I also dont feed veg so cant help you with that- not that there is anything wrong with a bit of veg. 

You do stop worrying - the first time i gave mine a drumstick and he swallowed it in two gulps I nearly had a heart attack!! Now i chuck pretty much anything at him, knowing he'll eat it in his own way!!


----------



## pogo

went shopping to tesco 









whole squirrel again, and pork mince

















pig ear, pork tongue, lamb leg, salmon scraps and egg









whole lamb tripe between them, beef ribs and salmon


----------



## sharloid

pogo said:


> went shopping to tesco


You went to Tesco and came back with Asda fish? Wow.


----------



## pogo

sharloid said:


> You went to Tesco and came back with Asda fish? Wow.


obviously i'm special


----------



## sopott

my tesco doesn't do things like brains and gizzards... 

could you please stop posting pics of whole squirrels? my nickname is squirrel and every time i see your dogs eating one i feel my own mortality creeping up on me... 

snoopy is still being fussy.. ten days and all he's eaten is the occasional meal. ie all he's had today is a chicken wing. there is a chicken quarter in his foodbowl...

tomorrow is a fish day, so i know he will eat that. 

he is looking decidedly leaner, but not skinny yet. he plays and bounces around, and doesn't seem to be suffering. every so often he gets it in his head that he's hungry and doesn't like what's in his bowl and whines and stomps his paws, but when i don't give in he gives up and goes back to what he was doing. i am beginning to wonder if you can out-stubborn a beagle?


----------



## bearcub

Going to start this up again as we're now permenantely back on raw. We've moved house, got our chest freezer up and running and have found a brilliant new supplier nearby  

Breakfast today was duck wings
Dinner was a big bowl of liver and mackerel


----------



## Lexiedhb

Chicken and tripe mince for brekkie
Chicken wings and offal smush for tea

He was sick at 3 am this morning so hope hes ok.......


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was Rocco venison
Dinner will be chicken/liver mince
Also having chicken thigh too


----------



## Goldstar

Lucky's had quite a few meals of green tripe lately (I bought some from [email protected] then my OH came home with more ) love him 

Saturday she had ox heart and a small beef bone.
Sunday was offal day so she had a block of chicken livers. 
Yesterday she had part of a chicken carcass and today she's had more green tripe.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Yesterday was tripe, oil and left over potatoes from the roast 

Today is chicken mince. 

Tomorrow I plan on sardines.


----------



## pogo

whole cows legs each

rawwr


----------



## Lexiedhb

Beef mince and heart this morning- who knew the dog loves heart!!!
Drumsticks for tea!


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was beef
dinner will be lamb with an egg.


----------



## Veerticalpharmacy

See this cute little doggies saying their grace before their Meal Dogs Saying Grace Before Meal Cutest video ever. - YouTube


----------



## bearcub

Breakfast yesterday was lamb ribs, tea was beef trim and lung
Breakfast today was chicken drumsticks and chicken hearts for tea


----------



## Goldstar

Pork heart today


----------



## Megan345

I got some salmon heads from the market today, 50p a lb  Maisy dived straight into hers and chomped it down quite happily, Rocky licked his and tried to get at the pork hock instead as I was putting it in the freezer  Never mind, he can have it again tonight... and tomorrow... and the next day until her eats it!

On that note, pork hocks - fine for dogs? Haven't looked at the bone, do they tend to be cut?


----------



## Goldstar

Megan345 said:


> I got some salmon heads from the market today, 50p a lb  Maisy dived straight into hers and chomped it down quite happily, Rocky licked his and tried to get at the pork hock instead as I was putting it in the freezer  Never mind, he can have it again tonight... and tomorrow... and the next day until her eats it!
> 
> On that note, pork hocks - fine for dogs? Haven't looked at the bone, do they tend to be cut?


I feed pork hocks to Lucky and she eats the bone fine. Takes her a while to get through them but she has it over a few meals. I haven't noticed any sharp edges on any of the ones I have bought.


----------



## Megan345

Goldstar said:


> I feed pork hocks to Lucky and she eats the bone fine. Takes her a while to get through them but she has it over a few meals. I haven't noticed any sharp edges on any of the ones I have bought.


Lovely, thank you. Little bit expensive at £3 a kg but should be good for their teeth, and no postage either I guess.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- beef mince
tea- frozen oxtail (as big as their heads!)


----------



## Goldstar

Megan345 said:


> Lovely, thank you. Little bit expensive at £3 a kg but should be good for their teeth, and no postage either I guess.


They definitely give Lucky a good workout 

I get mine from Morrisons and pay about £2.00 for a huge chunk, not sure how much in weight they are. Will check next time I go in


----------



## pogo

Megan345 said:


> I got some salmon heads from the market today, 50p a lb  Maisy dived straight into hers and chomped it down quite happily, Rocky licked his and tried to get at the pork hock instead as I was putting it in the freezer  Never mind, he can have it again tonight... and tomorrow... and the next day until her eats it!
> 
> On that note, pork hocks - fine for dogs? Haven't looked at the bone, do they tend to be cut?


I feed pork hocks as they are a cheap cut, the bone can be quite large, but the boys have never had a problem eating it!


----------



## Megan345

pogo said:


> I feed pork hocks as they are a cheap cut, the bone can be quite large, but the boys have never had a problem eating it!


Maisy will be ok I think, she dives into anything. The problem with Rocky is persuading him that he can actually use those bloody great jaws of his, he still hasn't got any further than a lick of the fish head. Daft thing doesn't know how good he's got it!


----------



## jaynedogs

Hi newbie raw feeder here. Gave my girl some green tripe mince with a bit of beef scrap and some slightly cooked carrot and swede and a little courgette. When she hada poo tonight, the first bit was ok, then she did a little runny green pile, that was a bit frothy. Have I done her any harm? I so want to get this right. Only started this week, but have been feeding raw bones sometimes for a while to clean teeth. Any views would be great! Thanks.


----------



## pogo

jaynedogs said:


> Hi newbie raw feeder here. Gave my girl some green tripe mince with a bit of beef scrap and some slightly cooked carrot and swede and a little courgette. When she hada poo tonight, the first bit was ok, then she did a little runny green pile, that was a bit frothy. Have I done her any harm? I so want to get this right. Only started this week, but have been feeding raw bones sometimes for a while to clean teeth. Any views would be great! Thanks.


you should start with one meat, normally chicken as it's easier to digest for new dogs to raw 

Have a look at the stickys here and have a look at this guide:

Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was ox liver and kidney
Dinner was bone in pork neck

The last week has just been a whole chicken and then a selection of things out of prepared meals as I wasn't home.


----------



## Megan345

jaynedogs said:


> Hi newbie raw feeder here. Gave my girl some green tripe mince with a bit of beef scrap and some slightly cooked carrot and swede and a little courgette. When she hada poo tonight, the first bit was ok, then she did a little runny green pile, that was a bit frothy. Have I done her any harm? I so want to get this right. Only started this week, but have been feeding raw bones sometimes for a while to clean teeth. Any views would be great! Thanks.


What Pogo said  I wouldn't worry too much about the runny poo unless it carries on, and Maisy's is quite often green-ish when she's had tripe.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Breakfast - fish pie mix LOL - reduced in morrisons
Dinner tripe and pork ribs


----------



## slingshot538

nice post...


thanxx


----------



## sopott

breakfast was a piece of chicken back with a scoop of veg and a scoop of cottage cheese
dinner was some tripe mince with lamb mince and a scoop of veg

the bowl was licked clean both times! i think (hope) we're back to normal


----------



## bearcub

breakfast this morning was lamb ribs 
tea was kidney and a sardine each


----------



## Sarahferret

Breakfast today was venison chunks, dinner will be hare shoulders.


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was minced turkey with some poultry necks
Dinner will be fish..coley.


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was a bit of chicken, an egg and small beef bone. Today is green tripe and tomorrow is offal day so she will have a few slices of lambs liver and a bit of chicken to bulk it out


----------



## bearcub

Breakfast this morning was lamb tripe and egg
Dinner will be duck wings


----------



## Lexiedhb

Tripe and pork ribs for breakfast
Unidentified carcass for tea - probably lamb - actually took him a full half hour to eat!


----------



## sopott

today's breakfast was some chicken piece, a veal rib, a scoop of veg and a scoop of cottage cheese. since he didn't eat it, his dinner was the same... 

some pics of future meals, as well as today's dinner
veal ribs, lamb mince and veg and
veal ribs, an egg, veg and cottage cheese


----------



## bearcub

Breakfast was beef lung and trim
Dinner was chicken carcasses 
and for a snack while we watched the football a cows ear each


----------



## bearcub

Lamb ribs for breakfast
Tripe and liver for tea


----------



## StuW

Sierra had half a chicken carcass for breakfast and a chunk of tripe for din dins 
Bailey had a chunk of tripe and a massive meaty beef rib 

Tomorrow Sierra has lamb ribs for breakfast and a bit of pork tongue and beef mince for dinner
Bailey has lamb ribs, beef mince and kidney


----------



## Lexiedhb

Bunny and a chicken wing for breakfast
Heart and chick mince for tea


----------



## [email protected]

The leftovers of Fish4dogs jerky squares as an extra treat after breakfast. Had a delivery a couple of days ago and the delivery driver left the box with my neighbour. Unfortunately, she has three cockers and a labrador and they 'found' the box! Not much left once she handed the box over and terribly apologetic....another box on the way while the offer is on!!


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was a lump of chicken back and a small beef bone and today is going to be pork heart


----------



## Coffee

I'm going to have some smashing pictures for this thread later... Alfie's having his first 1/2 lamb's head for dinner tonight


----------



## pogo

Today was a very small meal of dinosaur feet, liver and sprats









yesterday was venison neck, lump of venison meat and egg









Whole sea bass, pork bone, gibblets and some old dried sprats


----------



## kate_7590

ooo iv seen sea bass reduced in the shops..wasnt sure if the dogs could eat them or not, will have to try it!!



Mine had Tripe & lambs kidney for breakfast today...Nala will have kibble for tonight (training) and the other dogs wont have anything...how cruel am I


----------



## Coffee

Pics are not for the faint hearted so don't say you weren't warned 



Waiting beautifully to be told "go on then!"






A first! Using his paws


----------



## kate_7590

The lambs heads iv had have been with the skin/wool still on


----------



## pogo

kate_7590 said:


> The lambs heads iv had have been with the skin/wool still on


mine do to they from DAF?


----------



## kate_7590

pogo said:


> mine do to they from DAF?


Yes they were. I dont think they do them any longer though, do they?


----------



## Coffee

I'm not sure what's more disgusting actually... with fur or without :lol:

The ones I got were from Natural Instinct* and were a lot bigger than I was expecting, 800g, so will do Alfie for 2 meals 

* but I got them from here: 1 2 Lambs Head and would definitely recommend... free next day delivery (for spending over £10.00) and excellent customer service


----------



## pogo

kate_7590 said:


> Yes they were. I dont think they do them any longer though, do they?


they don't seem to have any at the minute!


----------



## pogo

Coffee said:


> I'm not sure what's more disgusting actually... with fur or without :lol:
> 
> The ones I got were from Natural Instinct* and were a lot bigger than I was expecting, 800g, so will do Alfie for 2 meals
> 
> * but I got them from here: 1 2 Lambs Head and would definitely recommend... free next day delivery (for spending over £10.00) and excellent customer service


I like the ones from DAF and i just let the boys eat them in one go!


----------



## Coffee

pogo said:


> I like the ones from DAF and i just let the boys eat them in one go!


I'd be concerned about Alfie getting a podge on if I let him eat the whole thing  I couldn't skip a meal with him either, he'd think it was the end of the world!


----------



## pogo

Coffee said:


> I'd be concerned about Alfie getting a podge on if I let him eat the whole thing  I couldn't skip a meal with him either, he'd think it was the end of the world!


Well I do gorge meals, but I rarely skip meals I tend to offer something tiny next day


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was rabbit
Dinner not decided as i havnt delved into the freezer yet!!


----------



## catz4m8z

Today the Midget Army mostly ate,

beef mince for breaky

chicken drumsticks(with most of the meat stripped off) for tea

aaaaaand a chunk of liver bread!


----------



## sopott

went to the butcher today and picked up bits: pork ribs, pork rind, beef bits, and beef bones -7 portions in all 

also made up doggie ready meals: 1 pound each lamb mince, tripe mince, and choice chunks, mixed with pulped veg and portioned out. one portion was dinner. 

breakfast will be a duck wing, 
tomorrows dinner - butcher's bits


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was tripe and a couple of pork ribs
Dinner was cheeseburger 

Tomorrow he's getting quail for breakfast and then some boneless chicken for dinner.


----------



## bearcub

yesterday chicken carcass for brekkie and chicken hearts for tea
today they had just had a turkey leg each


----------



## patterdalelass

Last nights dinner was ox kidney as was this mornings brekky.
Tonight will be lamb.


----------



## Goldstar

Today is going to be green tripe for loopy Lucky


----------



## Megan345

Today will be lamb bones - found them in Morrisons for the first time ever! - and pig heart. 

Going to the abbatoir tomorrow to see what we can get


----------



## sopott

Nicky10 said:


> Tomorrow he's getting quail for breakfast and then some boneless chicken for dinner.


QUAIL!!! hmy:

a friend is going to costco tomorrow. apparently they do really nice pork ribs. she brings them for her dog and snoopy starts drooling... has anyone tried these?


----------



## kiara

today will be lamb lung and lamb heart.

cats will have chicken gizzards and chicken mince.


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> QUAIL!!! hmy:
> 
> a friend is going to costco tomorrow. apparently they do really nice pork ribs. she brings them for her dog and snoopy starts drooling... has anyone tried these?


the boys love pork ribs! really soft bone so don't last long though haha!


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken mince
Dinner will be some form of oily fish either mackeral,sardines,or pilchard.
Marrow bones to chew on today as well.


----------



## Megan345

Finally found the abattoir this morning after driving five minutes away from the postcode given  Ox hearts £4 each, lamb hearts 25p, lamb kidneys 20p. That along with some pork shanks and chicken from the market should keep them busy for a while!


----------



## Goldstar

Megan345 said:


> Finally found the abattoir this morning after driving five minutes away from the postcode given  Ox hearts £4 each, lamb hearts 25p, lamb kidneys 20p. That along with some pork shanks and chicken from the market should keep them busy for a while!


I live local to you, where is the abattoir if you don't mind me asking  Lucky LOVES lamb hearts and at 25p each she could have them a lot more often 

Today she had part of a chicken carcass.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy

Merlin has had chicken mince and some vegetables for dinner tonight. Ember has had some puppy porridge and some puppy milk


----------



## Nicky10

sopott said:


> QUAIL!!! hmy:
> 
> a friend is going to costco tomorrow. apparently they do really nice pork ribs. she brings them for her dog and snoopy starts drooling... has anyone tried these?


A friend has a flock of them along with chickens gave me some when she was culling them.

Pork ribs are good rmbs and a beagle should be fine with them.

Today was beef heart and tripe


----------



## Canine K9

Chicken mince this morning and I think it might be a chicken wing for tea... If I feel brave


----------



## Goldstar

Offal day today so she had a lump of lamb liver.

Excited because I've got 7 days worth of food left for her then I can go out and buy more


----------



## Megan345

Goldstar said:


> I live local to you, where is the abattoir if you don't mind me asking  Lucky LOVES lamb hearts and at 25p each she could have them a lot more often
> 
> Today she had part of a chicken carcass.


Here is the website:
New Home

But use the map on this site to find it, the post code will get you to the general vicinity if you have a satnav, but that's about it! The shop is open 9-2 Saturdays, I think.

HMD Butchers


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was pig liver and a chicken wing.


----------



## Goldstar

Megan345 said:


> Here is the website:
> New Home
> 
> But use the map on this site to find it, the post code will get you to the general vicinity if you have a satnav, but that's about it! The shop is open 9-2 Saturdays, I think.
> 
> HMD Butchers


Thanks for that


----------



## kiara

this morning they have had beef kidney and pigs liver.

the cats had chicken hearts and chicken gizzards.


----------



## Megan345

They had a trotter and some pig heart each yesterday, great lump of ox heart each today.


----------



## pogo

today was

tripe and game mince, beef bone and some bone broth


----------



## Lexiedhb

Chicken wings
And an utterly revolting mixture of white fish, heart, kidney, liver and tinned sardines in tomato sauce- got him to eat his liver tho!!!


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was beef
Dinner will be lamb with a dollop of yogurt


----------



## kiara

today is goats tripe and a lamb leg each.

cats will get chicken mince and chicken gizzards again. there now eating, chick mince, chick hearts, chick necks and chicken gizzards. :thumbup:


----------



## tiatortilla

Lamb heart for breakfast and beef ribs for dinner


----------



## Goldstar

Tripe today  well yesterday technically.


----------



## patterdalelass

lamb again for brekky,except for ted who didnt eat last nights so he had that for brekky and he messed with that so nothing more until dinner tonight which is beef mix.


----------



## Megan345

Just got about 5kg of chicken pieces for £3.  there'll be nothing for Rocky tonight, he's poorly. Hoping it's nothing sinister!  Maisy will have chicken neck and heart.


----------



## Labdog

Changed our pup from skinners to pedigree puppy dry, skinners just making him poo like water breeder said he'd been feeding him it but I'm not sure!!!!


----------



## Goldstar

Beef rib today for Lucky, they looked so nice when I bought them I put one in my beef casserole to make a beautiful stock


----------



## Goldstar

Labdog said:


> Changed our pup from skinners to pedigree puppy dry, skinners just making him poo like water breeder said he'd been feeding him it but I'm not sure!!!!


Pedigree is rubbish to be honest, it is a very poor quality food. It is a good idea to get your pup checked over by a vet if the watery poop continues. It's a bit odd that the breeder was feeding him skinners with no problems but now he has poop like water?

Take a look on the dog food index on this section, it will give you an idea of the best quality foods you can buy but remember to introduce new kibble slowly to avoid further tummy upset


----------



## Labdog

Chers gold star, I have been gradually changing it. His poo seems to be getting better now though with this change in food. He was recently fleas and wormed could this have an effect on his watery poo?? Thanks again


----------



## pogo

seeing as though it's tea time heres todays

Frozen tripe stuffed hooves which weigh 600g each! venison neck and sprats









and the boys


----------



## Goldstar

Labdog said:


> Chers gold star, I have been gradually changing it. His poo seems to be getting better now though with this change in food. He was recently fleas and wormed could this have an effect on his watery poo?? Thanks again


I'm not 100% sure to tell the truth but I wouldn't have thought so. Are you feeding Pedigree still? It is a really bad quality food, have a look on the dry food index, the best ones are highlighted in green.


----------



## kiara

the dogs are having eco beef mince and some chick gizzards.

cats are getting chick hearts and chick gizzards again. x


----------



## patterdalelass

chicken for brekky with chicken wings
Dinner will be pigs liver.


----------



## Goldstar

Today is sardines with a bit of turmeric and garlic


----------



## Megan345

Maisy had a chicken neck and pig heart last night. Never fed chicken necks before, I was amazed how quickly it went down! She swallowed the last bit without chewing, retched (I had a tiny panic) and brought it back up  

Rocky had lamb bone and pig heart. Touch wood, he seems to be ok - no runny tummy last night at least


----------



## kiara

dogs had a nice juicy lamb bone and some eco pork mince.

cats have had chick mince, chick gizzards and...... veal ribs. meat gone from the bone but lots of bone everywhere!!


----------



## Megan345

Ox hearts today.

My grinder has been dispatched, so excited!  Can't wait to get mincing all those little chicken bits for Kong stuffing


----------



## Goldstar

Chicken off cuts today (small leg bone, small wing and bit of skin)

I made a chicken curry last week so froze all my raw scraps for meals for Lucky 

By doing this I never have to buy chicken for her again!


----------



## patterdalelass

last nights dinner was turkey and they messed about with it so got it for brekky this morning,they still messed about so they may not be getting dinner tonight.:


----------



## Goldstar

Pork heart with an egg mixed in today, the little sod won't eat the shell


----------



## patterdalelass

some of mine wont eat the shell.they play with it instead:


----------



## kiara

yesterday, dogs tripe mince, cats, chick mince with some venison.

today was a bit of a mixture, dogs had lamb lung, chick gizzards, small lamb bone, chick heads and chick bits.

cats had chick bits (skin, neck, fat and wing tips) and sprats.


----------



## Labdog

We're do u get all these things from


----------



## pogo

Labdog said:


> We're do u get all these things from


raw suppliers, supermarkets, farmers, butchers etc


----------



## sopott

kiara said:


> yesterday, dogs tripe mince, cats, chick mince with some venison.


you fed the cats to the dogs?!? 

pics of the yummy pork ribs from costco snoopy had for dinner,
breakfast will be chicken necks


----------



## patterdalelass

After the other day's messing around they are now behaving as they realise faffing with food = hungry
last night was tripe
brekky today was rabbit
tonight will be oily fish and egg


----------



## Goldstar

Today is part of a chicken back


----------



## Sarahferret

a LIVER CHUNK FOR BREAKFAST, A RATHER LARGE RABBIT HEAD FOR DINNER!


----------



## Megan345

Tried my mincer today. It manages chicken bones well, but not skin or liver... I spent more time unbunging the thing than using it!

So, bored with it after an hour, I chucked a couple of chicken pieces (they're called backs, maybe? Not sure!) on the floor for the dogs instead of the planned chicken mince.

Very proud of myself, the first time I've dared feed chicken bones whole! :thumbup: And of course, they managed admirably (3 mins flat for Maisy  ), I don't know what I was worried about. 

The dog freezer is full of whole pieces, not a mince in sight now. Feeling like a 'proper' raw feeder


----------



## tiatortilla

Today was pork meat and lamb breast bone.
Tomorrow will be beef mince with an egg, and lamb liver with pig skin.


----------



## kiara

today 3 of the dogs had lamb hearts, the other had whole green tripe and venison neck.
the cats had Pollock and chick gizzards. x


----------



## sopott

we are being boring:

dinner was pork ribs (again), 
breakfast will be chicken necks (again), 

in between a nice juicy lamb bone and the cap of my ear drops bottle 

i am now only feeding snoopy snoopy 2 meals of 150 gr each, which isn't a lot for an active 20 kg dog, but it means he's actually eating his food rather than waiting for better things. and he does get extra chew bones, that have some meat on them... if he looks hungry i bulk up his meals with a tbsp of cottage cheese or an egg. 

tomorrow's dinner will be pork ribs again, as i have 3 more racks to portion out, and somehow fit into my freezer...


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was a salmon head
Dinner some boneless pork shoulder


----------



## catz4m8z

same old, same old for the Midget Army!

yesterday
breaky- tripe mince
tea- chicken wings

today
breaky- tripe mince
tea- tinned pilchards, liver bread


----------



## Goldstar

Offal day today so lump of lamb liver, plus an egg and half a chicken wing to bulk it out


----------



## Gemmaa

Tripe mince, and some chunks of Bradley's recently destroyed coconut.


----------



## kiara

tonight the dogs have got eco pork mince with an egg and acv, keepers mix, bionic biotic, coconut oil and turmeric.

the cats will have chick hearts and eco beef mince.


----------



## babycham2002

veal neck and chicken carcass for Willow, chicken carcass for Percy, duck wings for other cresteds. Fresh filleted sardines all round and commercial for two of the fosters.



couple of necks and duck wing for Willow, chicken necks for cresteds, tinned red salmon for all and commercial for two of the fosters


----------



## Goldstar

Does anyone know if I can get chicken hearts from the abbatoir? Or is it a case of turning up and asking


----------



## Megan345

Goldstar said:


> Does anyone know if I can get chicken hearts from the abbatoir? Or is it a case of turning up and asking


If it's the one I linked to, I don't think so. Their site only says they slaughter pigs, cows and goats, and there weren't any on offer when I went. I was going to go down Saturday and ask anyway, I'd also quite like some chicken feet, and pigs' trotters


----------



## sopott

so, i went and bought some frozen, minced tripe at the pet shop. :thumbsup: i am using it to bulk out snoopy's meals, so

breakfast was 150 gr chicken necks, 50 gr tripe mince, a spoon of yogurt and some coconut oil - 200 gr per meal would be about 2% of his body weight.

dinner will be pork ribs, tripe mince, veg pulp and barfer's best (i don't like it, but i got it, and he might as well use it up...) 

this way we will work our way through the freezer back log. there are also chicken carcasses, butcher's bits and soft mix (offal)... i need to make some space, in 3 weeks my friend's dog is coming for a hoilday bringing 3 weeks worth of frozen raw food with her


----------



## tiatortilla

Beef mince with chicken livers for breakfast and a lump of pork meat for dinner.
Tomorrow will be a chicken leg for breakfast and.. something else that I've not decided yet for dinner


----------



## sallygunes

kiara said:


> tonight the dogs have got eco pork mince with an egg and acv, keepers mix, bionic biotic, coconut oil and turmeric.
> 
> the cats will have chick hearts and eco beef mince.


where do you buy your supplements from ? and what are each of them for as i would like to supplement my staffys raw diet and am already using salmon oil and I also read that i need to give vitamin e as well so am going to buy this week but what is keepers mix and where do you find the coconut oil ?


----------



## sallygunes

for breakfast winston had tripe mince and salmon oil and for tea was his weekly liver meal which was lambs liver this week


----------



## Goldstar

Megan345 said:


> If it's the one I linked to, I don't think so. Their site only says they slaughter pigs, cows and goats, and there weren't any on offer when I went. I was going to go down Saturday and ask anyway, I'd also quite like some chicken feet, and pigs' trotters


Thanks, I'd love to get some trotters too 
OH had to work last Saturday and is working this Saturday too so I've had to stock up in Morrisons again.

I got;
5 large beef bones
3 lamb hearts
2 Herrings
Small pack of lamb liver
Small pack of beef kidney
Chicken backs (from ones I bought for us)
2 packs of tripe

That will last her 3 weeks so I will go to the abattoir once all this is gone. I was so happy for her freezer drawer to be empty this morning so I could buy some diffetent bits. It's full again now 

Today she had a piece of chicken back and small lump of beef kidney.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- beef mince
tea- chicken drumstick (with most of the meat taken off).


Hoping the bone will help with Alfies squitty tum....but then again he was sitting in the garden eating compost earlier so he might be a hopeless case!!LOL


----------



## sallygunes

today winston had tripe for breaky and is gnawing on a pork shank for tea


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was bone in chicken breast
Dinner was ox liver and kidney

Today will be pork ribs for breakfast then an egg and some boneless beef for dinner


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken/liver
Dinner will be chicken


----------



## sopott

We had a real mix today mostly leftovers!

A chicken neck, a pork rib, a spoon of soft mix, a spoon of veg, a spoon of yogurt and some tripe mince. 

Dinner will be a pork rib, a duck wing and a spoon of veg...

I will empty the freezer!


----------



## toffee44

Having a kill it cook it eat it moment here.

The lambs I fed Monday were slaughtered yesterday and the dogs are munching on offal and breast now.

In some ways it's actually satisfying I know where that meat has come from 100% and others its a bit strange.


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- nothing (I am mean and make them go hungry every so often!).
Tea- chunk of oxtail (will keep them busy for the rest of the night!).


----------



## pogo

goat today!!!!!!!!!!!!!

goat ribs, venison meat, pork skin and egg


----------



## kiara

yesterday, the dogs had eco beef mince and sprats. the cats had sprats, pollock, gizzards, chick hearts and beef mince.

today dogs will be having liver, kidney and veal necks. the cats will have the same as yesterday.


----------



## Canine K9

pogo said:


> goat today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> goat ribs, venison meat, pork skin and egg


Where on earth do you get GOAT from??? Most exotic meat round here is Lamb


----------



## pogo

Canine K9 said:


> Where on earth do you get GOAT from??? Most exotic meat round here is Lamb


raw food shop


----------



## toffee44

Next fortnights staple diet










Turkey carcass.


----------



## Goldstar

Beef rib on Friday

Whole herring yesterday

Lamb liver and chunk of beef kidney today

Tomorrow will be part of a chicken back


----------



## toffee44

Turkey Carcass and a bit of lambs liver today


----------



## sopott

hi guys, 
since i have been including minced tripe in Snoopy's diet, he seems a lot hungrier all the time. do you think it's just greed, or does tripe speed up the metabolism, or something?

today's breakfast was chicken carcass with a little tripe and veg, and yogurt,
dinner was 2 pork ribs, tripe and veg

all gone, and licked clean bowls...


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> hi guys,
> since i have been including minced tripe in Snoopy's diet, he seems a lot hungrier all the time. do you think it's just greed, or does tripe speed up the metabolism, or something?
> 
> today's breakfast was chicken carcass with a little tripe and veg, and yogurt,
> dinner was 2 pork ribs, tripe and veg
> 
> all gone, and licked clean bowls...


nah dogs love tripe so he's wanting more


----------



## lemmsy

Bit late posting this... my guy's breakie from earlier.

Diced beef, half a (pig's) brain and a splodge of natural yogurt.



Tea will be more diced beef and a few fatty offcuts


----------



## Goldstar

Whole lambs heart yesterday

Beef rib today


----------



## sopott

breakfast was a chicken carcass, yogurt and veg
dinner was a duck wing and some lamb bone

tomorrow's breafast will be soft mix
dinner will be pork ribs, veg and yogurt


----------



## Indiandpuppy

I like this thread, kinda odd for a veggie lol 

but I plan to do raw when Marnie is fully grown, she already has eggs but no meat 

 

one thing, doesn't all the yogurt have side affects xx


----------



## catz4m8z

I dont think I could feed my dogs brains.....Ive seen too many zombie movies!!

Breaky- beef mince
tea- oxtail, chicken skin

Alfie had cooked white fish and cooked chicken as he still has a gippy tum.


----------



## pogo

catz4m8z said:


> I dont think I could feed my dogs brains.....Ive seen too many zombie movies!!
> 
> Breaky- beef mince
> tea- oxtail, chicken skin
> 
> Alfie had cooked white fish and cooked chicken as he still has a gippy tum.


Brain is one of the boys favourite foods, they tend to slurp it up!


----------



## Amy-manycats

Lunch - G Pig skin 

Jess - Lamb ribs

Tea for both Egg, pilchards and yoghurt


----------



## Goldstar

Tripe today


----------



## sopott

Indiandpuppy said:


> one thing, doesn't all the yogurt have side affects xx


not for snoopy... about a tbsp a day suits him fine, more doesn't hurt him, but if he goes too long without, he gets wind. 

i just got my raw delivery. the chicken necks are in a cube!! i think they are daf, has anyone else had them? am i the only one who get flat-packed carcasses and cubic chicken necks?


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> not for snoopy... about a tbsp a day suits him fine, more doesn't hurt him, but if he goes too long without, he gets wind.
> 
> i just got my raw delivery. the chicken necks are in a cube!! i think they are daf, has anyone else had them? am i the only one who get flat-packed carcasses and cubic chicken necks?


I order from DAF and never had them like that, just defrost and portion them least you can separate them


----------



## Goldstar

Today Lucky had a small piece of chicken carcass, a piece of fish skin and an egg


----------



## Goldstar

Juicy beef rib today


----------



## Huskybob

Breakfast l-r: half a pigs heart with veg scraps, full pig heart and pig tail, half a pig heart. It looks like such measly amounts, poor dogs.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Jess is a little skinny so she had sneeky breky chicken wing.

Both are having a kong of (lamb?) mince and cream cheese. Tonight its offal night, it will be whatever come out of the top of the freezer, probably liver this time.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was fishmongers salmon/spud.
Dinner will be lamb mince.


----------



## clayton1985

pet mince and sardines for dinner, were moving fast


----------



## Megan345

Lamb heart and ox liver today


----------



## patterdalelass

chicken/beef mix for brekky
ox heart for dinner


----------



## patterdalelass

Last nights dinner was pig liver
Brekky was turkey mince,they do mess about with the turkey so wont be getting any more
Dinner tonight will be sardines.


----------



## sopott

today i had 4 dogs for dinner -all on raw, so we did a bit of bring and share:

the cockers brought pork ribs, the staffy chicken wings, and snoopy added butchers bits, i added some yogurt.

dinner was soft mix and beef mince (we're back down to 2)
breakfasty will be chicken wings and butchers bits with yogurt


----------



## Goldstar

Saturday was tripe

Sunday lamb liver and ox kidney

Today was a chicken neck and wing tips

Tomorrow will be a whole lambs heart


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was lamb mince with 1/4 rabbit each.
Not sure on dinner havn't delved into the freezer yet.Maybe something fishy
Have delved into freezer..its chicken and salmon.


----------



## StuW

Sierra had some diced stewing beef for breakfast 

Both will be having lamb shanks for dinner


----------



## Lovehatetragedy

Merlin will be having Turkey mince for his dinner, Ember as her stomach is still getting used to it will be getting her usual wet food


----------



## sopott

Today is a fish day! Sardines all round


----------



## CheddarS

Venison mince, a lambs heart and some beef chunks. A big venison neck later


----------



## patterdalelass

Rabbit for brekky plus some yog.
pig liver for dinner


----------



## sopott

breakfast was a chicken wing each and butchers bits
dinner was a mix of chicken mince, fish mince and tripe mince with brewers yeast and kelp


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was beef/chicken
Dinner will be chicken


----------



## Goldstar

Tripe yesterday, chicken scraps today.


----------



## CheddarS

Tripe mince, Poultry chunks and a great big venison neck


----------



## patterdalelass

beef/tripe for brekky.
Haven't decided on dinner yet


----------



## Labdog

Half a raw onion for brekki for my 11 week old lab loved it like he would an apple


----------



## sopott

Labdog said:


> Half a raw onion for brekki for my 11 week old lab loved it like he would an apple


I thought onions were toxic for dogs...?


----------



## patterdalelass

sopott said:


> I thought onions were toxic for dogs...?


They can be if enough is eaten.


----------



## pogo

sopott said:


> I thought onions were toxic for dogs...?


They are alot more so then garlic would be and shouldn't be recommended for dogs to eat


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was rabbit with chicken thigh
Dinner will be salmon


----------



## sallygunes

breakfast was tripe dinner will be chicken livers


----------



## sallygunes

Labdog said:


> Half a raw onion for brekki for my 11 week old lab loved it like he would an apple


Im sorry but why would you give your dog onion for breakfast ??
Would you want to eat onion for breakfast ?
not to mention there toxic for dogs


----------



## Nicky10

The last two days have just been easy meals organ and boneless chicken, then mince beef yesterday.

So today he got a pig foot because he needed the workout. He gets very bored if it's just minces.


----------



## Goldstar

Offal day today so ox kidney and lamb liver for Lucky.

I've only got 2 meals of ox heart and 1 meal of tripe in the freezer so had to pick up some bone in meat today so she has enough food until Friday (pay day). Got 5 big juicy chicken thighs for £1.99


----------



## Goldstar

Labdog said:


> Half a raw onion for brekki for my 11 week old lab loved it like he would an apple


Yuck! Why would you feed half an onion to a pup?


----------



## sopott

since we have a visitor  we have settled into a routine:
millie is raw fed but gets only beef mince and chicken wings, which i don't think is sufficient.  so when she's here she shares her food with snoopy:

breakfast is chicken wings and butcher's bits with some yogurt 
dinner is beef mince with whatever soft mix comes out of the freezer (tripe, liver, kidney,...) and fish oil.

i also bought some yumove, and millie is already moving better after 5 days :thumbup:


----------



## patterdalelass

Millie will be packing her bags and moving in for good.
Brekky was wainrights salmon/potato
dinner will be pigs kidney.


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was ox heart and a little bit of mashed veg (no point wasting leftovers) 

Today chicken thigh.


----------



## patterdalelass

last night was tripe.This morning was lamb.


----------



## sopott

yesterday we had for

breakfast: a pork rib and a chicken thigh
dinner: soft mix with brewers yeast and kelp

today will be

breakfast: pork rib and chicken wing with a dollop of yogurt
dinner: minced chicken, fish and tripe with a chicken foot for crunch


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was chicken/liver and a chicken thigh.
tonight is fish night.


----------



## pogo

Goat ribs and lamb hearts today


----------



## kiara

yesterday,
dogs, whole beef hearts
cats, whole beef hearts and chicken livers

today,
dogs, pigs liver, beef kidney and whole sardines
cats, minced tripe and whole sardines


----------



## sopott

today's breakfast was beef tendons from the chinese super market. very chewy! 
dinner was homemade thai green chicken curry (just the left overs from my 3-year old niece: rice mostly) and a sardine


----------



## ballybee

Well Tummel gets to have a post in here today 

OH went out shooting, and brought home 2 young rabbits, Dan was interested in them but he couldn't figure out how to eat them so Tummel scoffed them both!!! Would have included pictures but by the time i found the camera they were both gone!!! I now have 2 very happy dogs though


----------



## Goldstar

Offal day today so whole lambs kidney and a few chicken livers.

We drove past a run over squirrel yesterday but by the time we pulled over to steal it it had been flattened to practically nothing. Unfortunately we didn't have anything handy to scrape it off the road or I probably would have as it looked so fresh


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was chicken/tripe
Dinner will be pig kidney with a chicken drumstick.


----------



## catz4m8z

yesterday.
breaky- tripe mince
tea- half a rabbit spine each.

today.
breaky- tripe mince
tea- lamb kidney, chicken breast, liver bread.


----------



## Goldstar

Meaty pork bone and sardines today


----------



## Goldstar

A nice juicy lamb's heart today, her favourite meal


----------



## EAD

Lily hasn't been to the loo today and has been scooting her bum.

First time since startin feeding raw a few weeks back.

Have left out chicken breast for her breakfast and hopefully she will poo then.


----------



## kiara

yesterday was minced beef heart all round.

today,

dogs and cats; green tripe mince, whole sprats and raw eggs


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast: Turkey thigh
Dinner: A few sprats

Tomorrow is whole skinned rabbit that should be it for a couple of days.


----------



## sopott

i went to the butcher's today and got loads of cut-off! and the most gigantic beef knuckle bone i have ever seen! there is even still some meat on it. that will be saturday's food.

today's breakfast was butchers bits
dinner was green tripe

tomorrow's breakfast will be butchers bits, 
dinner will soft mix


----------



## Megan345

Today they had lamb ribs, pork bones of indeterminate origin, and pet mince - all the weekly offcuts from the abattoir minced up. Heart, lung, liver, skin etc.


----------



## sopott

so many days without a post on this thread...

my second freezer packed up, so snoopy is having what we already got. most of it is butcher's bits -a mix of pork, beef, chicken and lamb. if it looks too boney i add some tripe mince i have hanging around. sometimes i defrost a package and find it contains soft mix, so he isn't going short on offal, either 

i probably should label his food packets... :blushing: do you guys label your dog food?

i probably have another 2 weeks worth in the freezer then i can re-stock


----------



## sallygunes

breakfast today was tripe mince and as Im trying dry food for the summer due to work commitments tea was fishmongers salmon and potato with some wainwrights lamb wet as a topper with salmon oil ,acv,and crushed garlic added


----------



## Goldstar

3 small sardines with a bit of pureed garlic and turmeric today


----------



## Megan345

We had a friend looking after our dogs while we were away looking at houses in a different area. One night he had to feed them for... They got 1kg and 2kg of meat apiece, instead of 500g and 1kg. Unsurprisingly, they'd been to the loo all over the floor when he visited this morning


----------



## sopott

Megan345 said:


> We had a friend looking after our dogs while we were away looking at houses in a different area. One night he had to feed them for... They got 1kg and 2kg of meat apiece, instead of 500g and 1kg. Unsurprisingly, they'd been to the loo all over the floor when he visited this morning


what a bother! at least it's a one off and he didn't overfeed the dogs for long. i let snoopy have a sleepover with his dalmatian friend. i told his owner that snoopy had his food for the day, but apparently he looked hungry -so he got a dalmatian size portion of kibble!  you can imagine what that does to a raw fed beagle...


----------



## Megan345

sopott said:


> what a bother! at least it's a one off and he didn't overfeed the dogs for long. i let snoopy have a sleepover with his dalmatian friend. i told his owner that snoopy had his food for the day, but apparently he looked hungry -so he got a dalmatian size portion of kibble!  you can imagine what that does to a raw fed beagle...


Oh no! And you think you're doing better for them than putting them in kennels, too


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was tripe/chicken with a chicken thigh
Dinner will be rabbit.


----------



## EAD

Tonight Lily had Natural Instinct Working chicken & Prize Choice turkey. I pureed leftover peas from our dinner and some natural yoghurt.

Alfie same except he had NI Working chicken & salmon.

All looked very tasty.


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was bone in chicken breast
Dinner was tripe


----------



## Megan345

Boring mince tonight - heart, lung etc. from cow, pig, lambs.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken and fish
Dinner will be chicken with some egg.


----------



## EAD

Today brekkie and dinner was a mixture of chicken, salmon, duck and turkey.

Also salmon oil and natural yoghurt.

Is it possible to feed too many meats in one meal?


----------



## Nicky10

It's only really a problem if your dog can't handle it but if they're new to raw it's best to stick to one meat.

Breakfast was pork ribs then he had prawns and salmon scraps for dinner. I'm not sure what's more worrying that the prawns needed a warning saying they contained shellfish or that it said MAY contain shellfish :001_unsure:


----------



## EAD

Turkey is the new meat just introduced this week, we started off with chicken, then duck, then salmon so been eating those a while.

Poos fine


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was tripe and chicken
Dinner will be chicken and liver


----------



## sopott

breakfast was chicken wing and sardines
dinner will be chicken wing and mystery meat (must get round to labelling dog food in the freezer...)

mystery meat turned out to be veal neck


----------



## pogo

EAD said:


> Today brekkie and dinner was a mixture of chicken, salmon, duck and turkey.
> 
> Also salmon oil and natural yoghurt.
> 
> Is it possible to feed too many meats in one meal?


no if your dogs can tolerate a mixed meal


----------



## pogo

pigs head between them today


----------



## EAD

pogo said:


> no if your dogs can tolerate a mixed meal


Thank you 

Tonight dinner is Natural Instinct duck, Prize Choice turkey and Natures menu nuggets.


----------



## Megan345

I tried Rocky with what looked like lamb shoulderblade tonight, big flat bone. It was obviously too hard for him so swapped it with lamb spine, the same as Maisy. They also got a chunk of ox heart and liver each.


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was offal day so chicken liver and lamb kidney.

Today will be a juicy pork bone


----------



## sopott

breakfast was a chicken wing, a pork rib and the skin of my jacket potato
dinner will be some more of the potato skin, a chicken wing and some liver


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was tripe/chicken
Dinner will be lamb


----------



## EAD

Alfies brekkie was duck, turkey and a few blueberries.

Lilys tum was gurgly so her brekkie was scrambled egg.


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was some boneless turkey 
Dinner was pork ribs

Tomorrow will be ox liver and kidney for breakfast then some lamb spine for dinner.


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was chicken/fish
Dinner will be pigs liver.


----------



## catz4m8z

yesterday.
breaky- beef mince
tea- lamb heart

today.
breaky- scrambled eggs
dinner- rabbit shoulder.

Both Hannah and Alfie (daxie x) managed their bunny fine but I had to take Adam and Heidi's back off them and cut it up for them.
Weedy ickle Chihuahua jaws!!LOL


----------



## pogo

Chicken wings and pork tongue today


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky was tripe/chicken
Dinner will be beef/tripe with a chicken drumstick.


----------



## catz4m8z

yesterday.
breaky- tinned pilchards in tomato sauce
dinner- chicken breast, lamb kidney, liver bread.

today.
breaky- beef mince
dinner- rabbit spine.


----------



## patterdalelass

last nite was ox heart
Brekky today was chicken/tripe
Dinner will be rabbit


----------



## sopott

breakfast this morning was a duck wing, some butchers bits and veg, 
dinner will be NI turkey and tripe

my freezer is emptying slowly...


----------



## Megan345

Turkey legs sourced from Morrisons tonight - bit of a treat as I couldn't get down the butchers to get any more bony bits in time for them to be frozen for a few days.


----------



## Goldstar

A pork bone today  

Morrisons here have just started selling them and I got about 700g for 50p 

Yesterday was ox heart.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken/liver with a dollpop of yog.
dinner will be a wainwrights tray or lukullus.


----------



## patterdalelass

dinner last night was lamb with a chicken drumstick and an egg
brekky today was tripe/chicken with dollop of yog.
dinner tonight will be chicken.


----------



## lemmsy

Dinner last night was 1/4 rabbit each (one back leg and half a rib cage) with a spodge of left over minced tripe. 

This morning was left overs from the whole rabbit (a meaty spine cut each) and some minced chicken/rabbit. 

Tea will be minced beef/offal mix and some pilchards.


----------



## Megan345

Chicken necks and low grade mince again tonight - chicken necks for the first time yesterday, went down well.


----------



## tiatortilla

I haven't one this for ages!
Tia had a bit of turkey leg and some pig liver today


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken/salmon with some cooked veg from our meal out last night.
Dinner will be pig liver.


----------



## sopott

we are now running on fumes! well, the crumbs at the bottom of the freezer anyway... 

breakfast today is two very desiccated looking chicken wings and some tripe mince.
dinner will be mystery meat from the butchers.

at least i have portioned out (and labelled!!) all the food we will be taking on hols, so i know he only has a week to put up with that.


----------



## patterdalelass

brekkie was rabbit
Dinner will be beef/tripe with an egg.


----------



## tiatortilla

Ox heart for breakfast and some pork meat for dinner


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky-tripe/chicken
dinner-chicken mince with chicken wings.


----------



## tiatortilla

I'm glad I remembered this thread because I just have to share this.. Tia's just had her first ever meal that she wasn't sure about! It was a red gurnard I think? Some kind of fish anyway! She's never had a whole fish before, it's always been pieces of a larger fish or out of a tin.
She pushed it around and licked it for a bit, then ate it's tail.. then left it for a bit with all the guts hanging out, yuck! Then went back and ate it's face, then very slowly chewed down to the middle, I don't think she was that keen on the insides! She's never been that apprehensive before, everything else just goes down immediately without investigation 

ETA: Oh and she had some nice normal turkey for breakfast :lol:


----------



## patterdalelass

brekky-chicken/fish
dinner will be beef/tripe with an egg and maybe dollop of yog.


----------



## sopott

tiatortilla said:


> I'm glad I remembered this thread because I just have to share this.. Tia's just had her first ever meal that she wasn't sure about! It was a red gurnard I think? Some kind of fish anyway! She's never had a whole fish before, it's always been pieces of a larger fish or out of a tin.
> She pushed it around and licked it for a bit, then ate it's tail.. then left it for a bit with all the guts hanging out, yuck! Then went back and ate it's face, then very slowly chewed down to the middle, I don't think she was that keen on the insides! She's never been that apprehensive before, everything else just goes down immediately without investigation


the first time i gave snoopy a raw fish he ate the head, nudged it around , so the guts were showing and threw it in the air, caught again- repeat. you know the game. fish guts went EVERYWHERE! now he gets his fish and pieces! but the tail and head must be the tasty bits, he always eats them first!


----------



## sopott

today's breakfast was 2 meaty pork ribs
dinner was minced rabbit with veg

*bump*


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky-chicken/fish
Dinner will be pigs liver.


----------



## sopott

Breakfast is chicken wings and minced tripe
Dinner will be butchers bits, since I've just been to the butcher


----------



## Jazmine

Scout & Mira had their first encounter with duck necks last night. They both decided that they were very yummy and gobbled them up!

I'm happy with that, Scout has a tendency to be a bit fussy when he is initially given something new, nice to see that ducks necks can now go on the regular menu!


----------



## Quinzell

I'm going to join in too now  I'm a noob though so please point out anything I can do/should do differently.

Harvey and Bruno have had their first introduction to fish! Both had herring and chicken wings although Harvey didn't like the herring so we ended up swapping that for minced chicken.


----------



## pogo

Today was tripe and heart mince, sardines and chicken wings


----------



## sopott

just been to tesco's and got a great deal on reduced chicken!

so tomorrow snoopy will have:
chicken thigh for breakfast
butcher's bits for dinner

a nice change, to have variety after clearing out the bottom of the freezer!


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky-chicken/tripe with a drumstick
dinner will be lamb with fruit/veg,and an egg


----------



## EAD

Breakfast was minced duck, lambs liver and kidney and beef heart.

I split the offal between each meal so they get a little every day.

Dinner will probably be minced duck, lambs liver and kidney and some green tripe.


----------



## EAD

Breakfast was the same as yesterdays dinner.

Lily vomited hers back up pretty much straight away though was very kind and cleared it up herself and ate it again. 

First time shes done that....couple of times before when she brought it up she walked off and wasnt in the least bit interested in eating it again.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was beef/tripe with dollop of yog
Dinner will be as above with chicken wing.
Hope they eat better today,last two days have been so hot no-one wanted to eat much.Thankfully its much fresher outside today.


----------



## Megan345

Chicken feet and mince last night, mince tonight. They also got half a slice of bread each this morning as Rocky's stomach was rumbling terribly, and he throws up bile if he's too hungry. (Yes I could've dished out a spoon of mince each, but we had some bread crusts going begging  )


----------



## Goldstar

Lucky had ox heart today

Yesterday was a meaty lamb bone

Day before was a pork bone (Morrisons here have just started selling them) got 3 like the one below for about 70p


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky-chicken/liver with chicken wing.
Dinner will be fish with an egg.


----------



## CheddarS

Was beef and heart mince, poultry chunks and frozen liver split between brekkie and dinner...but got large lamb ribs coming up...


----------



## patterdalelass

last night dinner was tripe with an egg
Brekky today was rabbit


----------



## patterdalelass

Dinner last night was sardines in oil.
Brekky today- lamb
Dinner tonight-lamb with chicken wing


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was frozen pork heart
Dinner was frozen bone in chicken breast

He didn't eat much of either he's really not enjoying this heat


----------



## lemmsy

Brekky was tripe mince and some salmon. 

Dinner will probably be some liver/lamb combo mince and a bit of chicken carcass.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky-tripe/chicken
Dinner-not sure,haven't delved into freezer yet.


----------



## EAD

I now feed Nutriment so meals vary between turkey, chicken and salmon.

All with tripe, liver, kidney etc.

Just had salmon for 3 days and from this morning its chicken.


----------



## catz4m8z

for Adam today..
breaky- 2in square of tripe mince.
tea- 1/2 a chicken wing (the small half!).

and thats how much a Chihuahua eats on raw!LOL


----------



## Goldstar

I got a whole large salmon head the other day from Morrisons (made 4 meals) so yesterday she had a portion of salmon head and today is offal day so chunk of lambs liver and ox kidney.


----------



## sopott

Breakfast was butchers bits,
Dinner was minced chicken and lamb with veg, brewers yeast, yogurt and kelp.

Since food wasn't very balanced during the hols he's getting some supplements. He didn't eat much during the hols, so he's eating everything I give him and is asking for more...


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was pork ribs
Dinner was ox liver and kidney

Today he's starting on a whole rabbit.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken/salmon with a chicken wing.


----------



## sopott

yesterday was the same as the day before: butchers bits and chicken

today millie arrived to stay with us for a couple of weeks, so the routine will be something like: 
breakfast -a chicken wing each from millies stash and some bb's from snoopys stash
dinner -beef mince from millies stash mixed with veg, brewers yeast, fish oil, and kelp plus tripe/offal mix from snoopys stash to make up the weight. 

i'm picking up my first consignment of minced offal from my butcher on thursday. i'll try to post some pics.


----------



## patterdalelass

last night was beef.
Todays brekky was chicken/tripe.
Chick leg later today.


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- chicken wings
tea- chopped liver and kidney mixed with tinned sardines in tomato sauce.


----------



## patterdalelass

last night-pig liver
brekky today-tripe/chicken and fruit/veg with chick leg
dinner will be chicken/tripe


----------



## Amy-manycats

Today is half a pig head (well a session on it) for one dog and a trotter for the other.


----------



## patterdalelass

Wainwright trout and potato for brekky.
Sardines in oil for dinner.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Chunks of frozen beef tripe for both dogs today.


----------



## Goldstar

Part of a salmon head and a spoonful of goats yoghurt with turmeric for Lucky today.


----------



## Canine K9

Okay so this is a bit of a stupid question  But if I gave Bailey and Max Whole Rabbits would they see Roger as food?


----------



## Nicky10

Canine K9 said:


> Okay so this is a bit of a stupid question  But if I gave Bailey and Max Whole Rabbits would they see Roger as food?


Buster gets whole rabbits and is more nervous of Leo than anything else . You can always get them skinned if you're really worried.

Breakfast and dinner was eating off a pork shoulder.


----------



## Goldstar

Today was rabbit, we found it on the country road this morning.

Lucky was more than happy, so was I. That's 4 days worth of food for free 

I let her eat her daily amount off it then OH portioned it up, she buried the head up the top of the garden for later


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was small piece of chicken back, spoonful of goat yoghurt and tiny bit of turmeric.

Today will be part of a salmon head and spoonful of goat yoghurt.


----------



## catz4m8z

My lot wouldnt know what to do with a whole rabbit!! They wont even touch a nicely prepared piece!

yesterday was
breaky- tripe mince
tea- chopped liver and kidney in tinned spicy tomato mackerel

today was
breaky- beef mince
tea- chicken necks


----------



## catz4m8z

Breaky- tinned pilchards
tea- pork ribs

abit too big for one meal, but too small to portion...so stuffed pups today!


----------



## Goldstar

Beef heart yesterday

Part of chicken back today and a spoonful of yoghurt


----------



## patterdalelass

Last night was sardines in oil.
Brekky today was chicken/salmon with the last of last nights oil.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Last night was lamb/chicken mince stuffed hooves. Today is chunks of tripe.


----------



## Goldstar

Beef liver for Lucky today


----------



## lemmsy

Breaky: Sardines and Pigs liver. 

Tea: Marrow stuffed hooves. 

Tomorrow: bunny


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was some stewing steak and an egg

Dinner was pork ribs


----------



## kats56

Just a quick question, do you give cooked veg as well as raw and is this ok? I'm new to raw and learning all the time!


----------



## pogo

kats56 said:


> Just a quick question, do you give cooked veg as well as raw and is this ok? I'm new to raw and learning all the time!


some people do some don't

BARF tends to be be more fruit and veg added.

I do not feed anything apart from meat, bones and offal, IMO dogs are carnivores and therefore do not need or get anything from veg, plus the boys HATES it!


----------



## Goldstar

kats56 said:


> Just a quick question, do you give cooked veg as well as raw and is this ok? I'm new to raw and learning all the time!


If we have veg left after I've cooked then I will mash it up and give it to Lucky. She will eat carrot but generally tends to pick at anything else 

Today Lucky is having tripe, sardines and an egg


----------



## catz4m8z

breaky- rabbit mince
tea- duck legs

(my lot will only eat veg if Im picking it straight out of the garden!!)


----------



## Goldstar

Part of a chicken back today


----------



## Gemmaa

Beef mince and chicken hearts.









Fruit & veg mix - which were eaten straight away, and sprats....which Bradley decided to chew in half and leave a trail of in the garden. There were about seven going up the path 
















Hi neighbours!


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken/tripe
Dinner will be lamb with an egg


----------



## rawdogs

BREAKFAST was breast of lamb for wilma and a chicken drummer for minnie,
Dinner was tripe a lambs liver for both


----------



## Guest

Chicken soup left overs for breakfast turkey in the kong for dinner ^^


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was piece of lamb spine, today was green tripe and turkey mince.

I don't usually buy mince but I found a 450g pack of turkey mince in co-op for £1.34 so couldn't resist buying it.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Lamb lungs today


----------



## rawdogs

BREAKFAST 2day was chicken drummers
Dinner was minced beef and tripe


----------



## Goldstar

Part of a chicken back yesterday

Beef heart today


----------



## Amy-manycats

Lamb ribs today, bit of a gorge meal as I couldn't chop them down to a decent size, and as thats what they have teeth for they did the work.

Probably a fast day tomorrow though to make up for it.


----------



## Goldstar

Lump of lamb liver today


----------



## patterdalelass

Beef and tripe today


----------



## zedder

My fish for dogs gift bag arrived today gave ike a peice of the sea jerky and he loved it took him a surprisingly long time to chew it aswell very impressed with the amount they sent for just over £3 too.


----------



## Goldstar

Juicy lamb bone today


----------



## patterdalelass

Chicken yesterday,tripe today with dollop of yog.


----------



## sopott

I got my butcher to mince together equal amounts of liver and kidney, and I mix that half and half with tripe. That is his new soft mix, and he gets some twice a week. 

Tonight is soft mix, and tomorrow will be a chicken wing and a pork rib for breakfast, and butchers bits for dinner


----------



## pogo

venison neck and turkey chunks today


----------



## Goldstar

Green tripe today


----------



## patterdalelass

Pork belly for breky
Chicken/liver for dinner


----------



## Guest

Chicken necks with pureed fruit/vege for breakfast.

Chicken wing with an egg for dinner


----------



## BeauNoir

Green tripe and chicken drumsticks for breakfast for both of them.


----------



## Ponies78

Pup usually gets James Wellbeloved. Tonight I decided it was time to go raw, so he got a reduced amount of kibble with a chicken drumstick. I wanted to cut the drumstick in half but my knives aren't up to the job. 

He loved it! Hope it doesn't play too much havoc with his digestive system. 

If I give him 100gms of kibble usually, how much would I reduce by to compensate for a drumstick?


----------



## Amy-manycats

Technically it depends on his weight. But If you are going to switch its best to just do it, not mix the 2. They digest differently.


----------



## Ponies78

I shan't be switching fully, I was hoping to supplement his kibble diet with raw. Would it be sufficient to feed raw at different times of the day as kibble?


----------



## Amy-manycats

Try to leave a clear 12 hours between the meals, if you are feeding 50% of his diet as raw you need to look at balancing it too ( over time)


----------



## sopott

Today was a pork rib and a chicken wing for breakfast, and dinner will be butchers bits with veg, yogurt and salmon oil


----------



## Goldstar

Today is part of a chicken carcass.


----------



## sopott

Today's breakfast is tinned sardines with veg, and dinner is a meaty bone from the butcher.


----------



## BeauNoir

Ponies78 said:


> I shan't be switching fully, I was hoping to supplement his kibble diet with raw. Would it be sufficient to feed raw at different times of the day as kibble?


I feed raw in the morning, kibble in the afternoon. Works perfectly fine for us, no digestive issues.

I don't have 12 hours clear, it is usually around 9-10 hours (just either side of going to work)

The way I started working out how much kibble to reduce, I weighed the raw items, and removed about half it's weight in kibble, then do it by eye, if they get bigger, reduce more kibble, if they lose wright, increase the kibble.

I do balance their meals over a fortnight, but it is just to the bone/meat/offal ratio, not to all of the different mineral levels!


----------



## BeauNoir

Today was just chicken legs. Stingy mummy! Haha.


----------



## clayton1985

Forgot this thread, so tonight is 3 chicken carcass, lambs heart and liver....tomorrow will be the same so photos to follow


----------



## patterdalelass

last nights dinner was chicken and liver
Todays brekky was beef and tripe


----------



## StormyThai

Pigs trotter today


----------



## catz4m8z

yesterday
breaky- tripe mince
tea- pork ribs

today
breaky-tripe mince
tea- duck legs

Tomorrow
breaky-tinned pilchards
tea- sardines, liver and kidney


----------



## lemmsy

Breaky: Minced lamb/beef/lung mix, a dehydrated sprat each and a splodge of natural yogurt. 

Tea: Meaty beef ribs


----------



## sopott

Just got home from the butcher and picked up 2 carriers of bits. This time we hit the jackpot: apart from the usual trimmings, this time there were chicken wings, a pork ribs, and what looks like a t- bone steak! It's only about a quarter inch thick, which is why it couldn't be sold, I guess, but snoopy is in beagle heaven! 

So breakfast/ lunch was steak, and dinner will be butchers bits.

Tomorrows breakfast will be ribs, and dinner will be offal. 

All with veg, yogurt, and salmon oil.


----------



## VickynHolly

This morning she had a turkey neck. Tonight she has Natures Menu nuggets.

Just trying her with raw. Not had offal yet. Going to try her with either kidney or hearts tomorrow.

Must say her fur looks nice, and she is not itching as much, had real trouble with that.


----------



## Goldstar

We found another rabbit on the road today so that's what she had. Got 5 free dinners in the freezer for her too


----------



## VickynHolly

Two hearts last night.

This morning she had two chicken drumsticks. For tea she is having Natures Menu nuggets.

Had no idea what she would think of hearts, she didn't even think about it when I put her bowl down. In her mouth it all went.

I have photos just not uploaded them yet.


----------



## patterdalelass

Dinner last night was mackeral
brekky today was lamb with a dollop of yogurt.


----------



## sopott

this morning i mixed up a new batch of soft mix: 225 gr minced liver, 225 gr minced kidney, 150 gr pulped veg, 500 gr minced green tripe. he had some for breakfast, and i portioned the rest and froze it.

dinner was butchers bits with veg and salmon oil


----------



## lemmsy

Chicken and liver mince for breaky. 
Sprats and a spodge of yogurt for tea. 

Tomorrow is 
Beef hearts and offcuts for breaky
Some chicken carcass each for tea.


----------



## patterdalelass

Lamb for brekky
chicken/liver for dinner


----------



## sopott

sardines for breakfast and
lamb ribs for dinner

also a chunk of indeterminate dried lamb that came in my dried lamb mix


----------



## VickynHolly

2 chicken drumsticks for breakfast.
For tea she just had Natures Menu nuggets.

Tomorrow for breakfast she is either having tripe or liver, not sure which one, never had either one before.


----------



## clayton1985

Tonight was chicken carcass, tripe and liver


----------



## Goldstar

Whole rabbit leg today


----------



## sopott

This morning snoopy had some chunks of lamb heart and beef shin, plus some minced tripe and veg. 

Diner will be butchers bits.


----------



## patterdalelass

Brekky was chicken/liver with tripe to make up
Dinner will be chicken/tripe


----------



## StormyThai

Today we had a lambs head


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist

For breakfast my Jack had Salmon & Potato (Vet's Kitchen) + some Sardines mixed in. 

Tonight he will have the same dry food but with some added fresh pink salmon or venison as a mixer.

How many sardines would you add to dry food for a Jack Russell?


----------



## VickynHolly

Last night she had tripe. This morning she had liver.


----------



## patterdalelass

chicken/tripe for brekky
Pigs kidney tonight


----------



## sopott

yesterday snoopy had green tripe, lamb heart, and beef chunks with veg for breakfast, and for dinner half a turkey neck with a ladle of homemade chicken stew 

today will be the same, minus the stew


----------



## patterdalelass

They had natures menu minced turkey for brekky,ive had problems with this before but as i found some lurking in the freezer i thought id give it one last go.Gypsy ate it unwillingly,Tanner sniffed it and then stood looking at me for ages then ate it unwillingly when he realised nothing else was forthcoming,Teddie did sort of scoff his but not as fast as other meats,Ruby scoffed hers and promptly brought it all back up and then sat looking at it.
Turkey is now def,off the menu.Does anyone else have problems with the turkey?
Lamb for dinner tonight.


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was bone in chicken breast and pork liver and kidney

Dinner was erm cheeseburger 

Tomorrow he's getting a whole guinea fowl


----------



## sopott

breakfast was butchers bits, and half a tin of sardines, 
dinner was green tripe, lamb heart and beef shin with salmon oil and veg

tomorrows breakfast will be butchers bits and half a tin of sardines, 
dinner will be mixed minced offal and tripe with salmon oil and veg


----------



## VickynHolly

Two chicken wings for breakfast.
For tea she is having liver.

Tomorrow I think I will get some tripe and beef out.


----------



## catz4m8z

yesterday
breaky- tripe mince
tea- chicken leg meat

today
breaky-tinned pilchards
tea-oxtail


----------



## sopott

snoopy wouldn't eat his breakfast today, because i wasn't home. so his dinner was soft mix, and i just gave him a couple of beef ribs to chew on for dessert.


----------



## VickynHolly

One big chicken wing this morning.
Tonight was tinned fish with some Purizon.

Tomorrow for breakfast she is having a turkey neck.
Not sure about tea yet.


----------



## Goldstar

Past few days she's had rabbit, lamb bones and chicken carcass.

Today is ox kidney and lamb liver.


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist

I've been giving my JRT more meat (and kibble as usual) and he has loved it, which is probably why his gone off his kibble a bit!

For breakie he had turkey and liver and for dinner he had chicken and liver.

Gonna get some rabbit this week as it's only about 70p from my butchers.


----------



## sopott

yesterday one of snoopy's friends stayed over, and brought "party food": a tin of sardines, a tray of nature diet, and some gravy bones. so breakfast was butchers bits with some nature diet, dinner was soft mix with sardines, and in between we had 4 different kong shapes smeared with some peanut butter, each with a gravy bone and a fish4dogs cube inside. he is supposed to be on a diet...

today he got butchers bits for breakfast. and meaty bones for dinner.


----------



## VickynHolly

Last night for tea she had lamb.
For breakfast today she had a turkey neck.
For tea she is having chicken mince.


----------



## kate_7590

Mine had duck mince, liver & a veal bone today.


----------



## patterdalelass

Yesterday was chicken/salmon,today will be tripe with chicken thighs.


----------



## StormyThai

Tripe mince with some yoghurt on top


----------



## VickynHolly

She had her left over chicken mince with liver today, for both meals.
Tomorrow for breakfast she will have a chicken wing.
For tea she will have tripe.


----------



## patterdalelass

last night was rabbit,this morning chicken and liver.


----------



## VickynHolly

She had a beef bone this morning.
She is not having anything for tea as she has the sh!ts and has just been sick 4 times.


----------



## Hanwombat

Io has had some cooked liver (she wouldn't eat it raw)


----------



## pogo

Hanwombat said:


> Io has had some cooked liver (she wouldn't eat it raw)


Try giving it still frozen!


----------



## babycham2002

wood pigeon for willow


----------



## kats56

Buster had tripe for breakfast and he's had utchers bits, liver and a lamb bone for dinner.
Tomorrow he's having tripe for breakfast and chicken with bone in, beef and kidney for dinner.


----------



## rawdogs

My 2 had pigs tails for brekkie and minced tripe and ox heart for tea


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist

NM chicken and veg for breakfast and for dinner I done him some more fresh chicken with peas, green pepper, sweet potato, cranberries and rosemary.


----------



## patterdalelass

last night was chicken and pigs liver,brekky today was chicken,tonight its rabbit.


----------



## bella2013

this morning was minced chciken and this evening was minced rabbit with some ox heart


----------



## VickynHolly

She had a turkey neck for breakfast.
For tea she had a kidney, with some heart and a bit of liver.


----------



## Goldstar

Chicken livers and ox kidney today


----------



## BlueJay

Squid!
Yum yum


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist

This morning he had Reindeer but I also make my own "sauce" from things like broccoli, cabbage, thyme, apple, cranberry, sweet peppers, sweet potato and garlic with a splash of extra virgin oil which I add to his meat if it is just meat on its own.

Tonight he had some chicken from the roast, mackerel and tuna with the above sauce.

I'm a bit weird as I do weigh the things to get the correct ratios but I'm gonna make it in bulk and freeze the sauce in cubes so never really have to worry about messing around with prepping as much, especially when we get the new JRT.


----------



## VickynHolly

She had a chicken wing for breakfast.
For tea she is having tripe mince.


----------



## Hanwombat

Io had some whole cooked sardine for breakfast - she refused to eat them raw.


----------



## VickynHolly

She had this for breakfast.

A bit of turkey mince and some lamb mince. With an egg, without the shell as she will not eat the shell.

For tea she is having liver with some pieces of heart.


----------



## Goldstar

Pork heart for Lucky today


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast was half a pig trotter
Dinner was organ mix and tripe such a lovely smell :frown2:


----------



## Goldstar

Meaty lamb bone yesterday

Ox heart today


----------



## xxxnickixxx

Anyone feed nutriment complete rawin here?


----------



## pogo

xxxnickixxx said:


> Anyone feed nutriment complete rawin here?


No not here, don't like complete raw, I feed prey model


----------



## patterdalelass

Yesterday they had fish and yoghurt,today is beef heart with an egg.


----------



## omar zafar

wow whole chicken bucket for dog that's nice :thumbsup:. I have a German Shepherd and everyday i serve him scrambled egg in his bowl and within a seconds he eats all of it, like a Devil.


----------



## patterdalelass

Bit of a mix this morning..pig liver,rabbit and a duck neck.


----------



## Goldstar

Yesterday was a chew on her turkey leg



Today is a chicken drumstick


----------



## sailor

Toppa had minced tripe! 
I love the smell of it as it thaws out :thumbup: reminds me of driving through the countryside with the windows down 
(joke, I hate it, but it still reminds me of a drive through the countryside)


----------



## zedder

just ordered a big bag of skinners duck and rice £10 cheaper than the arden grange he is on and an extra 3kg to boot will have too see how he is on it.:thumbup:


----------



## MissyDD

just seen this and not at home so no pic from me either I'm afraid but Amber had raw minced beef (Kingstown Kennels) & tinned sardines this morning.

She can't eat the chicken mix as it upsets her tummy but we are going to try her on the beef & tripe soon?


----------



## catz4m8z

B- natures diet
D- duck leg

sadly my dog food freezer is RIP so I dont have enough freezer space to give them raw all the time now. Not a big problem though as they still get a nice bony, meaty meal for tea and the ND seems to agree with them.


----------



## patterdalelass

Breakfast was chicken,beef/tripe with tuna oil,veg and a duck wing
Dinner is rabbit


----------



## Nicky10

He started on a whole rabbit, fur off today so had that for lunch and dinner


----------



## patterdalelass

Turkey neck today


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist

Tonight they have Smoked Haddock & Basa with mixed veg, oats, pineapple, cranberries, pumpkin & sunflower seeds plus gojiberries.


----------



## Guest

Fish from DAf for breakfast

Fish and Simpsons dry for dinner in a kong

Tomorow the last of her fish and some Salmon and chicken NI which is more based lol


----------



## lisaslovelys

Breakfast was minced tripe dinner was a chicken wing tea was dry Applaws ..


----------



## Fluffster

Natural Instinct chicken and tripe for breakfast, a pizzle for midday snack and Wolftucker Beef for dinner (got some boxes of it to use up!)


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Natural Instinct green tripe which obviously smells good


----------



## patterdalelass

Rabbit for brekky and chicken/liver for dinner.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Tried to post this last night but must have done something wrong 

green tripe - must smell nice to them


----------



## patterdalelass

Chicken/liver for brekky.
Pork for dinner


----------



## catz4m8z

Jack Russell Terrorist said:


> Tonight they have Smoked Haddock & Basa with mixed veg, oats, pineapple, cranberries, pumpkin & sunflower seeds plus gojiberries.


blimey!! I dont eat that well!LOL

Breaky- ND lamb.
Tea- chicken wings

Also raw carrots and strawberries for Heidi and Alfie (my 2 youngest will snaffle any bits of fruit or veg on offer, Adam and Hannah consider rabbit food benath them though!!)


----------



## shadowmare

Breakfast was some lamb tripe and a chicken neck. For dinner it's stewing steak sprinkled with some fine Dorwest sea kelp powder and a raw egg:biggrin:


----------



## lisaslovelys

Breakfast: green tripe and veg 
Dinner: chicken carcass 
Tea: minced lamb and green tripe 
Supper: chicken wing


----------



## StormyThai

Today we had a couple herrings, some natural yogurt and some chicken mince.

The herrings went down well


----------



## Nicky10

Breakfast: Bone in chicken breast
Dinner: Boneless beef mince in a kong

Tomorrow is 
Breakfast: King prawns 
Dinner: Green tripe and organ mis


----------



## higratuit

pogo said:


> So basically we all like to take photos of our doggies  so just post photos of our lovely dogs having a munch! and what they have had for their breaky/tea today!
> 
> i'll start obviously!


yummy..


----------



## catpud

Shadow was on the pork spare rib chops this evening - I was pretty much out and I'm waiting for my butcher to come later after the shop closes, so coming back from my sisters I popped into morrisons and saw them on offer - cheapest thing there for £2.

The meat didn't look particularly healthy but don't know if that's because I'm not used to supermarket meat, or because it was on it's use by date, there was no blood in the packet and the meat didn't look very red. There is normally some blood, so what's up with that?

Shadow says it tasted awful - it took half an hour to get most of a chop down him, he was picking it up, spitting it out, picking it up and making bleugh faces. He normally likes pork 

The moral of this story - Shadow hates Morrisons pork and would rather eat bananas :lol:


----------



## patterdalelass

Rabbit and raw egg this morning.
ox kidney for dinner tonight.


----------



## Guest

Sausage and two meat balls :001_tongue:


----------



## patterdalelass

Pork and raw egg for brekky tomorrow.My chooks are laying well so lots of eggs to be eaten.


----------



## BCDuke

Started back on raw this morning? I fed the turkey Nutriment to them all this morning I didn't get the reaction I thought I would . Duke sniffed it and walked away ,came back had a lick walked away ,came back had a mouth full walk away ,then left it. Merlin sniffed it walk away had a wee then slowing walk to his bowl then ate it. Charlie was the only one that wolfed it down. &#128542;


----------



## Goldstar

Boring old chicken back and live yogurt today


----------



## patterdalelass

Chicken wings for brekky..chicken/liver tonight.


----------



## Goldstar

Chunk of venison neck today


----------



## pogo

beef ribs and liver today


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Have been waiting to try my lot on rabbit for a couple of months but never able to get hold of any. Finally got some and tried it tonight - guess one out of three liking it is better than nothing. Neither of the boys liked it and although one did eat it with a look of disgust on his face the other did not. Won't be bothering with that again.


----------



## lemmsy

Today was minced chicken carcass and pigs' kidneys. 

Tomorrow AM will be goat offcuts, PM will be squirrel hind-quarters and a smidge more goaty offcuts.


----------



## tashm98

Hi all! I was wondering if you could please fill out this very short (10 questions- multiple choice) survey for my daughters year 11 major work! She is creating a dog jacket and needs input from dog owners. It would be extremely appreciated! Thank you all  https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5FZZFGJ


----------



## jessdarcy

Lovely photos I do not have a pet yet but I am soon going to adopt one. Will surely post his photos


----------



## zedder

Sardines tonight going to start supplementing the dogs kibble with bits and bobs from now on I'm sure they'll enjoy the variety I hope.


----------



## zedder

Bang gone like **** of a shovel he loved em


----------



## Megan345

Rocky had half a chicken and Maisy had a portion of pig head - swapped for a bit of mince in a bowl.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

So my two gun dogs refused fresh raw rabbit the other week and tonight they refused whole fresh raw partridge . Indie rottie as usual just got on with it and ate the whole thing.


----------



## Goldstar

Offal day today so lamb kidney and beef liver


----------



## Tim9874

Dogless said:


> If i remember this thread tomorrow, I'll not cheat and will take a picture - just dinner, not breakfast as I probably won't remember first thing in the morning .


Haha Okay good


----------



## pogo

Today was a whole pigs head between them  not a scrap left


----------



## Megan345

pogo said:


> Today was a whole pigs head between them  not a scrap left


Do they share? Or do you swap when one's finished?


----------



## zedder

Does anybody know if pilchards are OK got a tin in brine was going to wash them off and feed whole.


----------



## ziggybarbuto

Pogo in another thread you said you spend 25p per dog to feed raw. where do you get your food from? I really want to switch my boy over 2 raw but on a very tight budget now more then ever it's wasn't looking possible but I'm hoping you can guide me in the right direction


----------



## catpud

It was chicken wings for Shadow today - I got a fair amount of them really cheap. He had 4 because I had already defrosted some steak for him after (I know, he eats better than me - I never get steak :lol: ) but I have loads left so it might be wings for breakfast for the next couple of weeks. Shadow loves chicken though so I doubt he will mind - he was begging me for more.

PS I know I have not put pictures of Shadow eating up yet, so here is a couple of him and his chicken wings to remedy that.


----------



## pugfan34

pogo said:


> So basically we all like to take photos of our doggies  so just post photos of our lovely dogs having a munch! and what they have had for their breaky/tea today!
> 
> i'll start obviously!


Just a bit of stew beef for my boys today along with some rosemary potatoes and a bit of caramelized carrots with fennel. I ended up also giving them the rest of the sugar-free lemonade that my neighbor foisted upon me with now obvious reasons. They seemed to enjoy it so at least it was fit for beast haha. Got some shrimps out to thaw for tomorrow and some peanut thai sauce is being made by bridgette as she makes it the way the dogs like it.
Best to all until tomorrow. Hope I remember to put the shrimps back in the cooler before work unlike last time


----------



## advocate for animals

I'm not going to let my dog see that. He'll never eat what's in his bowl again!!


----------



## pugfan34

zedder said:


> Does anybody know if pilchards are OK got a tin in brine was going to wash them off and feed whole.


They should be fine  My dogs eat capers all of the time with no ill effect. They love brined foods, especially the ones I won't eat lol.

For today the pups had:
They got the thai shrimp with peanut butter sauce they so desperately love. It was really good and Bridgette is a whiz with the sauce so there wasn't much left for the pups. As such, they got a couple of chicken legs I had thawed for weekend curry and even a couple of pepperoni hot pockets Bridgette dropped because they were (drumroll) hot straight out of the microwave  They also pigged out on some doritos she left on the coffee table so it will be a messy day tomorrow  They finished off the rest of that horrid sugar-free lemonade that not even booze could sweeten lol.
Tomorrow they are probably just gonna get kibble to help with the doritos incident. They are in so much trouble and really showed out tonight. Had to stop the movie several times as they were chewing on wires-something they haven't done in ages.


----------



## pogo

ziggybarbuto said:


> Pogo in another thread you said you spend 25p per dog to feed raw. where do you get your food from? I really want to switch my boy over 2 raw but on a very tight budget now more then ever it's wasn't looking possible but I'm hoping you can guide me in the right direction


Only just seen this 

Yes it does cost very little to feed my boys, but it's not as simple as grabbing a bag of kibble, I order their food in bulk from DAF, I visit hunters to get their scraps and things like whole rabbits, I feed roadkill, I made friends with a local butcher etc etc and all this means I pay pennies to feed them


----------



## pugfan34

Some nice aged parmessan risotto and the thighs from my kfc take away. They gobbled it all up in three gulps. They kept on about it all through my shows and finally when I was trying to wash up dishes. I ended up popping a quick bag of microwave popcorn which they devoured by the time the dishes were rinsed. We all settled in on the sofa for a fawlty marathon, but I ended up having a bath due to their flatulence. Went down to pack tommoz lunch and the buggers had nicked my lovely grapefruit from the kitchen counter :yikes: I found the jar of pole beans smashed on the floor and some soaked into my freshly cleaned carpet 
I think I will venture over to Manchester (ugg) and pick up some cheeks and scrapings for them and some smoked bacon for me after work  Gotta make a bad thing good I guess.


----------



## pugfan34

Well, I failed on the Mancy jaunt as the dogs were being all excited so we just had a dinner at home. They got more kibble, which is quite cheap and they don't seem to mind as much after their bout with the dori crispys innit haha. They did each get a treat though about an hour later when they started up again. Here in no particular order or bearing are Missy with her favorite yogurt treat.









And the most vile beast in the world- "Dr. No" the pug ala Bridgette.










He likes to look at himself in the mirror. A lot.


----------



## catpud

Some more pictures of Shadow eating for you all - this is his dinner, a nice big meaty Welsh lamb bone. Think it's going down pretty well and cost me the grand total of £0 .


----------



## sar79

homemade lamb and veg meatloaf


----------



## pogo

Today for the boys was goat tripe and frozen cow throat stuffed with chicken mince


----------



## JunoLab

Today is our second day of raw feeding Juno, and so we are still getting used to it. We switched 'cold turkey' and have started with chicken mince and bone from Nurturing by Nature, with a little spoonful of veggies (mix of Apple, cabbage, swede and carrot) and some tripe sticks for a treat after a long walk. She is really enjoying it. Tomorrow we are trying our first meaty bones - chicken necks.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

JunoLab said:


> Today is our second day of raw feeding Juno, and so we are still getting used to it. We switched 'cold turkey' and have started with chicken mince and bone from Nurturing by Nature, with a little spoonful of veggies (mix of Apple, cabbage, swede and carrot) and some tripe sticks for a treat after a long walk. She is really enjoying it. Tomorrow we are trying our first meaty bones - chicken necks.


Well done Juno. We live very close to the Nurturing by Nature unit and pop in there regularly to pick up supplies.


----------



## Labradoodlemad

I am absolutely amazed at what you feed your dogs!!! And they look so well on it and enjoy it so much!!! I had a lab that lived until he was 15 and a half and I used to give him raw beef and he always enjoyed a good bone from the butchers, he also used to like anything we left on the plates!!!! so he always had the veggies....... lucky enough he exercised with the horses every day and we didn't have to worry about weight issues........

I wonder at what age you start feeding raw please? I can't help worrying about the bones too....... getting stuck in their throat? Probably being daft!!! but always remember the vet saying about splintering bones being a hazard. When I see chicken wings / quarters........ has anyone every had a problem with the bones?


----------



## Nicky10

Labradoodlemad said:


> I am absolutely amazed at what you feed your dogs!!! And they look so well on it and enjoy it so much!!! I had a lab that lived until he was 15 and a half and I used to give him raw beef and he always enjoyed a good bone from the butchers, he also used to like anything we left on the plates!!!! so he always had the veggies....... lucky enough he exercised with the horses every day and we didn't have to worry about weight issues........
> 
> I wonder at what age you start feeding raw please? I can't help worrying about the bones too....... getting stuck in their throat? Probably being daft!!! but always remember the vet saying about splintering bones being a hazard. When I see chicken wings / quarters........ has anyone every had a problem with the bones?


People wean their litters onto raw at 4/5 weeks sometimes. Any age can eat it even elderly dogs with few teeth. Cooked bones can splinter, raw bones rarely do. If you're worried about choking feeding big chunks so they can't just swallow can solve it.


----------



## catz4m8z

(I havent been on here for ages! doing a little less raw these days due to freezer space though).

breakie- Lilys Kitchen (smooshed into a cow hoof!) a tinned pilchard
tea- chicken wings

I figure as long as its healthy and varied (and if I can make it fun to eat too, then bonus!)


----------



## JunoLab

Today is our one week raw food anniversary! In the bowl today Juno has got chicken mince with bone, blended apple, marrow and cauliflower for brekkie and for tea a chicken carcass and a tiny bit of pig's liver. The pig's liver is her first go at offal. No doubt she will supplement this with an apple or two from the windfall in the garden later. 

Tomorrow we are going to graduate off chicken and introduce a second meat. I was thinking duck as I've got some mince and some duck necks in the freezer. So far Juno hasn't had any problems at all from switching cold turkey - no sickness or poop issues and she seems as lively as ever. 

Our dog trainer was asking everyone at class what they were feeding and I was a bit nervous about talking about a raw diet because I know opinions differ. Everyone else had their dogs on a medium-good quality kibble. But when I admitted Juno was on a raw diet the trainer was ecstatic! She feeds her own dogs that way and was recommending it to everyone. She also gave me the contact details for a friendly local butcher a couple of villages away who is happy to sell on meaty bones and offal.


----------



## baskerville

Hi all! 
Very new to raw feeding, was just wondering...my dog is a 3.5yo Frenchie, very small for a Frenchie too! This is prob a silly question...but can all sizes of dogs eat all of the foods that are in these pictures? So if your giving a turkey neck and your dog is smaller you just feed a smaller piece? Or are the bones in some things just too big for a smaller dog? 
Still got some research to do!!!!

Also we get N 8 week old Puggle on Friday, should raw feeding be put off until she is older? Obv with the bones etc id wait anyway! But could I give her chicken mince raw at a younger age?

I know it seems like silly questions! Hehe Very new to raw!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Nicky10

baskerville said:


> Hi all!
> Very new to raw feeding, was just wondering...my dog is a 3.5yo Frenchie, very small for a Frenchie too! This is prob a silly question...but can all sizes of dogs eat all of the foods that are in these pictures? So if your giving a turkey neck and your dog is smaller you just feed a smaller piece? Or are the bones in some things just too big for a smaller dog?
> Still got some research to do!!!!
> 
> Also we get N 8 week old Puggle on Friday, should raw feeding be put off until she is older? Obv with the bones etc id wait anyway! But could I give her chicken mince raw at a younger age?
> 
> I know it seems like silly questions! Hehe Very new to raw!!!!!!!:wink:


There are people on here that feed chihuahuas and other toy dogs, a french or a puggle should be fine. People wean litters onto raw the puppy should be fine


----------



## catz4m8z

Nicky10 said:


> There are people on here that feed chihuahuas and other toy dogs,


 OMG!! what are they feeding them to!!?

My lot are still having Lilys Kitchen for breakfast (sometimes stuffed in hooves) and usually chicken wings or pork/lamb ribs for tea.


----------



## CaliDog

I have dug this thread out I used to love seeing everything being fed. Now Cali is back on raw I can't wait to share!

This morning was two chicken wings

Tripe mince will be for tea


----------



## XemzX

CaliDog said:


> I have dug this thread out I used to love seeing everything being fed. Now Cali is back on raw I can't wait to share!
> 
> This morning was two chicken wings
> 
> Tripe mince will be for tea


Ooh glad to see this thread. As a beginner to raw I have found this thread really useful for ideas.
Jonesy has had a chicken thigh for brekkie but is going to have a big tea - not sure what yet but It'll be chicken of some sort as its still early days for us. 
Thanks for digging this thread up Calidog.


----------



## CaliDog

This morning for Cali was her first turkey neck! She loved it and it was gone very quickly!


----------



## Hanwombat

I only feed partial raw. Kibble for tea but they get a chicken wing each in the evenings 

I am picking up some yummy lamb ribs at the weekend and they have half a small chicken carcass every week too


----------



## XemzX

This am Jonesy had kibble.
He's had a midday snack of turkey mince in a kong.
As far as tea is concerned I hav'nt got a clue yet!


----------



## BCDuke

My boys had tripe and mince duck today.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

My lot had beef tripe, Colt and Indie had some pumpkin and steamed veggies with theirs. They all had one chicken neck and two chicken feet afterwards.


----------



## XemzX

I've been at work all day today but according to the OH Jonesy had kibble in the morning and a midday snack of turkey mince in a kong.
For tea hes going to have turkey mince, sardines and a chicken foot.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Went to the fridge to get the dog food out, put a couple of eggs in my sweatshirt pocket to add and totally forgot them til after I'd eaten tea and had Bear on my knee for an hour! I cannot believe they didn't break!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

My lot had lamb mince, lamb liver and kidney followed by chicken carcass.


----------



## Magyarmum

Mine had raw chicken necks for breakfast and for dinner, cooked chopped chicken, turkey, liver, heart, tongue and kidney mixed with a selection of lightly cooked veggies, with a large blob of kefir on top!


----------



## Nicky10

Turkey neck for breakfast, dinner will be tripe and organ mix


----------



## XemzX

Kibble for breakfast and for tea he's going to have turkey mince, 2 chicken wings and a few sprats


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

beef mince and the rest of the offal tonight followed by a couple of lamb ribs.


----------



## XemzX

Jonesy had chicken thigh for brekkie and is to have chicken and turkey mince for tea.
No more turkey for him though once its used up - it has had gassy results!  lol


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

This fish mixture of white fish, salmon and herring with veggies. Its green and a strange spongy texture but all 3 love it which surprises me as 2 of the 3 won't eat raw fish. Its expensive but does them 3 meals and they only get it once a week.

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/country-banquet-dog-fish

They will be having the lamb ribs left from yesterday too.


----------



## CaliDog

Does anyone feed chicken drumsticks? I can see a few of you feed thighs and quarters, are they ok I heard about leg bones and thought they wasn't suitable or is that just for bigger animals like cows ect?


----------



## Colette

Horace tried paleoridge for the first time last night and this morning - 4 game complete. That went down well 
Back on the usual nutriment puppy for dinner.


----------



## Nicky10

CaliDog said:


> Does anyone feed chicken drumsticks? I can see a few of you feed thighs and quarters, are they ok I heard about leg bones and thought they wasn't suitable or is that just for bigger animals like cows ect?


They're fine, it's mostly leg bones from huge animals like cows and moose that's the issue

Whole rabbit today


----------



## CaliDog

Today is duck wings for breakfast and maybe tripe for tea. Although am off to Morrisons today to find some goodies so we might find some delights in there.


----------



## Hanwombat

Io and Bigby had some half a tub of chicken nutriment each this morning. Kibble for tea.
They also had a rack of lamb ribs each Saturday evening. I've found a supplier just down the road who sells Nutriment and raw bones so going there each Saturday to collect a load  But still on kibble too as I my freezer is already full.


----------



## CaliDog

Got some goodies in Morrisons today lots of fish, can dogs eat kippers? Also got some bones but unsure of them will post a pic later on.


----------



## XemzX

CaliDog said:


> Got some goodies in Morrisons today lots of fish, can dogs eat kippers? Also got some bones but unsure of them will post a pic later on.


Ooh I love to look in the reduction bit of Morrisons - they always have good stuff. 
I'd assume they can eat kipper, although it may have added colours? I don't really know to be honest! Hopefully someone can give you a better answer.


----------



## XemzX

Forgot to add - Jonesy had kibble for breakfast and has just had chicken wings, turkey mince and his first introduction to heart.


----------



## CaliDog

XemzX said:


> Ooh I love to look in the reduction bit of Morrisons - they always have good stuff.
> I'd assume they can eat kipper, although it may have added colours? I don't really know to be honest! Hopefully someone can give you a better answer.


I will soon find out. . . . She's had it for her tea she's a diva I had to break it up for her she will have some pork cheeks and liver and kidney before bed to stop morning puke


----------



## XemzX

Just a kibble day today for Jonesy - though I may give him a few sprats as a snack.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Tripe for my lot followed by chicken carcass.


----------



## CaliDog

Was tripe for breakfast and turkey neck for tea.


----------



## Hanwombat

Lamb ribs here for tea.


----------



## CaliDog

Sprats for breakfast this morning although they are still in the bowl, she's a little unsure so have chopped em up a bit. She's ate a little bit not much though. Tinker.


----------



## LoopyL

Mine have lurcher stew today (minced meat cooked up with veg & pasta) they love it


----------



## XemzX

Jonesy had chicken legs, heart and a bit of fish for breakfast. We put a bit of apple chunks in the mix too which he licked round first then soon finished them off - he'll eat anything that dog!
Tea was kibble.


----------



## XemzX

Jonesy had chicken drumsticks, sprats and heart for brekkie. For tea it will probably be kibble with a bit of wet food on top.


----------



## Guest

Thought I'd resurrect this!

Elliot had a bit of chicken frame, some tripe and some venison chunks 

I need to get him a bigger bowl!


----------



## XemzX

McKenzie said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this!
> 
> Elliot had a bit of chicken frame, some tripe and some venison chunks
> 
> I need to get him a bigger bowl!
> 
> View attachment 283383


Looks lovely! 

I love this thread. It's great for getting ideas!

Jonesy had a turkey foot and a pork tongue tonight.


----------

